#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-22
<PriceChild> somerville32, yeah... we kind of had a HUGE thing this weekend which put everything else on hold
<somerville32> Whats going on this weekend?
<LjL> PriceChild: what are these issues anyway?
<PriceChild> LjL, forums and wiki aren't compatible.... wiki is meant to be changing license...
<PriceChild> Will help us move guides etc.
<PriceChild> somerville32, we had basically a troll attack by the guys at modfree
<PriceChild> oh and arnieboy issues
<somerville32> PriceChild, Do elaborate
<somerville32> What is "modfree"?
<PriceChild> sl 
<PriceChild> somerville32, http://modfree.2.forumer.com/index.php
<PriceChild> somerville32, they've hidden their "Ubuntu Forums" talk now so you can only get in if you request it... but its not nice
<somerville32> Whats the issue?
<PriceChild> which one?
<somerville32> Ubuntu Talk
<somerville32> A forum dedicated to anything about Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> not that one
<PriceChild> as I say... its hidden
<somerville32> PriceChild, Why are they doing this?
<somerville32> Like... what is the issue?
<somerville32> Or "What is their issue"?
<PriceChild> basically its a group of people who want to be able to say whatever they want
<PriceChild> and that includes attacking other members and making jokes about the disabled
<LjL> PriceChild: htats teribble
<somerville32> PriceChild, What is their side of the story?
<PriceChild> they just think we moderate too much and should be able to speak their mind
* PriceChild tries to find a quote about himself
<LjL> LjL is awesome, he's better than KDE -- Linus Torvalds
<PriceChild> :)
<somerville32> Thats what they said
<somerville32> ":)"?
<somerville32> I think you guys are looking into it too hard :P
<somerville32> Maybe they like you?
<somerville32> Oh wait
<somerville32> I get it
<somerville32> Thats just out of context
<somerville32> The rest was too gruesome to share here
<tonyyarusso> well that was odd....
<tonyyarusso> (ikonia)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<LjL> yes should grep a little
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Mez: were you able to find the 30gig lost?
<LjL> tonyyarusso, bah, ikonia was probably right with saying that your not having a /dev/hdc didn't really have much bearing, from what i can understand
<LjL> however i still don't quite like the general attitude
<Mez> gnomefreak, working on it
<tonyyarusso> LjL: It sounded like he was saying there not being an hdc was unusual...hard to understand and follow anywya
<gnomefreak> oh ok sorry but i tried with that issue and couldnt figure it out. i still think its caught up in cache or something. like copingit caused them to download or something
<LjL> quite hard yes, since they didn't use nicknames for a few of the exchanges... but ikona never really said one *must* have an hdc - s/he just said that, *if* you have a /dev/hdc, then removing it shouldn't really survive a reboot - it'll come back
<Mez> gnomefreak, it's probably just badly journalled... i've made him force an fsck on boot
<tonyyarusso> LjL: ah
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> at any rate... dunno, i think ikonia is not a troll, but sounds like s/he comes from other channels and should adjust to the kind of attitude we generally keep #ubuntu 
<Mez> gnomefreak, I was right
<Mez> * Thehound666 has quit ("Leaving")
<Mez> <Thehound666> strange. I got my space back but lost my xchat network settings
<gnomefreak> what was it?
<Mez> basdly journalled
<gnomefreak> didnt we ba java
<gnomefreak> ah
<Mez> gnomefreak, it probably got f**ked up when he was copying , and the ext3 didnt update the inode table properly
<Mez> forcing an fsck shoulda fixed tathtat
<Mez> nothing to do with kubuntu
<Mez> just linux
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i have no clue what you are talking about. is java a user?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: we seem to get alot of trolls using javauser as a name
<nalioth> ahh
<nalioth> gnomefreak: like that?
<gnomefreak> yep :) i forgot the ?
<gnomefreak> i set a wildcard *javauser* ban
<gnomefreak> with the *
<nalioth> gnomefreak: /whois the perp, for a better idea of what/how to ban
<Mez> gnomefreak, that means their using a java based web client for IRC
<gnomefreak> i did who is i must have looked at it wrong but yes that would be it Mez 
<Mez> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#webchat
<gnomefreak> well for now it should be fine i would think
<LjL> well
<somerville32> gnomefreak, where did you ban *javauser*?
<gnomefreak> kubutnu
<gnomefreak> ack
<gnomefreak> kubuntu
<LjL> yesterday we had one guy coming here to complain that he was banned - that was fun, because he wasn't *really* a java user, he claimed he used that name to "hide" himself... or something
<somerville32> You do know that might ban a lot of *good* users since I'm assuming javausers is just a default for some java client
<gnomefreak> somerville32: yep i do
<gnomefreak> but since its abused most of time they can get a cloak or stop using it
<LjL> well for that matter there's also good uses of web-to-IRC gateways, still i was banned on the one i'd tried
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Maybe make it a ban forward to a channel with info on how to fix the issue?
<nalioth> somerville32: anyone who can't take the half second to put "john doe" . . . . 
<gnomefreak> wikipediagast was the first one i ever saw use the javausers gateway
<LjL> nalioth: well, if they don't *realize* that's the reason they can't join, though...
<gnomefreak> somerville32: its not a broken issue its something they dont need to do they choose to use it
<LjL> perhaps a forward could actually be a decent idea
<LjL> though i also suppose it would give us away somewhat
<somerville32> Whats wrong with using a java client?
<gnomefreak> LjL: that would defeat the purpose of the ban
<LjL> gnomefreak: being?
<gnomefreak> somerville32: its been nothing but abused for a long time
<gnomefreak> LjL: foward to channel to show how to get around it doesnt seem logical
<gnomefreak> that would mean luck wikipediagast and others will just keep it up 
<somerville32> IF they really want to bother you, don't you think they'd figure out how to get around it anyhow?
<gnomefreak> somerville32: but why make it easy?
<LjL> well on one hand it's claimed that it's easy enough to change one's name, and if you want to join you should bother doing that  --  but on the other hand we stand that we should keep this "workaround" obscure and hope people don't know it
<LjL> i'm not sure these go together logically
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Sounds like security via obscurity to me.
<gnomefreak> somerville32: its like i ban you by name than i tell you all you have to do is change your name
<nalioth> somerville32: there is NOTHING wrong with a java client, but one should put "john doe" instead of 'default user"
<gnomefreak> the ban becomes usless and never should have been set
<somerville32> nalioth, right
<somerville32> And looking at the log of #kubuntu, it was't like luck was being overly disruptive. It doesn't take long to type /cs ban <nickname>
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Or are the other *javausers* even worse?
<gnomefreak> somerville32: i banned him by hostmask but since most of the users abuse the java gateway same as tor is abused
<apokryphos> yeah, we have a JavaUser@ ban in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> somerville32: this isnt something that was just today its been set in #ubuntu for a long time
<gnomefreak> same with tor/gateway i believe is the ban
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty apokryphos that was the one i was thinking of
<LjL> gnomefreak, i think you should prefix a ?= or * to that ident
<gnomefreak> it has *
<gnomefreak> *JavaUser@*
<nalioth> gnomefreak: did you make a +d ban or a +b ?
<LjL> gnomefreak, only for the nickname, but whois yourself or myself and look at the ident
<somerville32> +d
<gnomefreak> +b
<somerville32> Err..
<gnomefreak> nalioth: already has the +d ban seet
<gnomefreak> set
<apokryphos> +d is real name -- something different
<LjL> though gnomefreak, actually, i don't see an *ident* ban on JavaUser@* on #ubuntu
<nalioth> i set a +d ban on Java?User in #kubuntu 
<LjL> ah no wait, me messed up with banlist, i guess it's there
<gnomefreak> LjL: nalioth set +d Java?User and i set +b *JavaUser@*
<LjL> hm well no it's still not =)
<LjL> gnomefreak: yes, but i was saying that, on #ubuntu, we don't have the +b as far as i can see but only the +d
<gnomefreak> what else would need to be banned?
<gnomefreak> oh we had it at one time
<LjL> gnomefreak: also, what you set was not *JavaUser@* but *!JavaUser@* -- that means any nickname, and any host, and an ident *exactly* matching "JavaUser" -- but i don't think you can have an ident like that
<LjL> it'd be either n=JavaUser or i=JavaUser
<LjL> so i think *!=?JavaUser@* (or just *!*JavaUser@*) would be the mask you want
<LjL> err, swap = and ?
<nalioth> ?=javauser
<gnomefreak> it did that all i did was +b JavaUser@ it put the * in there 
<gnomefreak> are n and i the only 2 every used?
<LjL> gnomefreak: ok, but what i'm saying is that won't work
<LjL> i think so gnomefreak
<LjL> not identified and identified
<LjL> (which means with identd, mind you, not with services)
<nalioth> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> so just ban *!JavaUser@*?
<gnomefreak> without the ?
<gnomefreak> or use ? instead of !
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ? replaces any single charachter
<nalioth> gnomefreak: ! is used to seperate fields in the identification
* tonyyarusso grrs
<gnomefreak> better?
<tonyyarusso> But, also laughs at how they find out who's muted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> we hav e abunch of mutes in #ubuntu btw
<gnomefreak> have a bunch
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt let me set it
<gnomefreak> thats strange
<somerville32> Oh look
<somerville32> Yipe
<yipe> he called me a redneck, I'm allowed to say that i'm not!
<gnomefreak> who banne dyipe?
<yipe> I'm not banned, just muted
<tonyyarusso> by me
<gnomefreak> oh ok 
<yipe> he said I'm a redneck, I'm a liberal with a college education, hardly a redneck
<tonyyarusso> And honestly, it will be off before you finish this conversation if no funny business happens
<LjL> gnomefreak: an IRC mask is <nickname>!<ident>@hostname - the wildcard characters are "?" (matches any one character) and "*" (matches any number of characters), and in particular, for the ident Freenode uses these "n=" and "i=" prefixes
* tonyyarusso used /at
<somerville32> yipe: You told me you're 16
<yipe> also, I find it offensive that he called me crazed just because I disagree with him
<yipe> What? I'm 23!
<LjL> gnomefreak: other networks just use the bare ident if verified with identd, or prefix it with "~" if not verified -- but that's less than optimal, because to ban an ident no matter whether it's verified or not you have to use a "*" wildcard
<gnomefreak> fixed
<somerville32> yipe: Or maybe it was 19? I remember you telling me about how you live with your mom and your step-dad is a jerk to you.
<LjL> gnomefreak: with freenode's way you can make bans more specific by using the ? wildcard for specifying "ban this ident whether verified or not"
<yipe> that part is true, I had to move to back in with my parents after I lost my job, shortly after starting college
<yipe> but I'm 23
<yipe> I'm also upset that firststrike wasn't banned until after me
<yipe> he started the subject, and he was the one with all the insults, I didn't say anything about him, I even conceded when he said something correct
<gnomefreak> we start banning at z and work backwards
<LjL> yipe, a break? you're seriously complaining about the *order* of bans?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: you seem to have split beryl-settings too i see a -simple
<gnomefreak> LjL: thats how i read it
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, indeed... I haven't used it yet... *me runs*
<nalioth> yipe, chill and read your scrollback
<yipe> LjL, we should have at least been muted together, 
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its now updating/installing
<gnomefreak> yipe: one at a time most scripts dont handle multi bans at one time
<gnomefreak> and i thought you were muted
<LjL> please review ImNotScrewedAnym's work, those of you with an ATI card (or a clue about all this) - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (well, i suppose i should have told him the *Ubuntu* wiki, but anyway)
<LjL> and, anyway, what wiki should this go to for a start? it comes from the forums
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, that thing's pretty nice :)
<gnomefreak> it is?
<gnomefreak> is it added to setting-manager?
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, different app
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> when im done untaring crap i will restart session
<LjL> yipe, you know ops are humans, and when they read the mess that people do in channels, they can have a hard time getting it right immediately?
<LjL> gee if now i should be careful about banning the first offender first - or the worst offender first - or whatever, i might as well give it up
<yipe> if they haven't read what I've said, they shouldn't take action against me
<LjL> false
<Mez>  regarding the javauser thing
<nalioth> yipe you're unbanned
<Mez> I think it's bad...
<LjL> they don't have to have read the *entire* 10000-lines long backscroll
<yipe> I see that, thanks nalioth 
<Mez> some people use it for a reason.
<Mez> Surely javauser things should be set on a per-abuse case?
<yipe> LjL, NOTHING I said was out of line
<Mez> not a global ban on anyone using Java ?
<yipe> I didn't even stoop to insults like my pistol-packing adversary did
<Mez> I think that excluding users who use a certainclient is wrong
<LjL> yipe, at the very least, i can see you talking about politics like mad. as usual, that is.
<tonyyarusso> If I may interject, the intention of the mutes was to shift the conversation, via the other people who had better things to talk about, and was done on an whoever-says-something-on-that-topic-next basis.  And now we're talking about office suites and movies.
* PriceChild understands why the ban was made on cgi:irc clients etc. But wishes it wasn't. It was my only way of getting on irc for several months and not being allowed into #ubuntu wasn't fun
<LjL> that you might not have been the only one, counts for nothing at all
<Mez> gnomefreak, esepscially seeing as the bans you've set are wrong anyways
<gnomefreak> Mez: people use tor for many reasons too but most is for abuse
<gnomefreak> Mez: no they arent they work fine hes not there is he
<gnomefreak> :)
<Mez> gnomefreak, you set
<yipe> tonyyarusso, it's not fair to mute me and only me while someone is slandering me
<Mez> * Mez removes ban on *!=?JavaUser@*
<Mez> * Mez removes ban on *!JavaUser@*
<yipe> he called me a crazed redneck!
<Mez> you would want
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: When did that ban happen?  I was on #ubuntu via cgi:irc like last week.
<gnomefreak> i removed that
<Mez> +b *!?=JavaUser
<Mez> +b *!?=JavaUser@* 
<Mez> =? wont match anything
<Mez> nor will Javauser
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, it was around september ish
<gnomefreak> you removed it not me
<tonyyarusso> yipe: You always have /msg to defend yourself.
<Mez> it's n= or i=
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it was removed (not manually) due to a freenode crash, and never restored
<Mez> for example, I'm
<tonyyarusso> LjL: aaah
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, before the uni network staff taught me how to tunnel via ssh ;)
<LjL> Mez: yes that was my fault, i swapped ? and = while explaining him
<Mez> n=Mez@ubuntu/members/mez
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: My uni won't let me use ssh either.
<nalioth> Mez: the java?user ban does not affect anyone with half a second to change their default user name
<gnomefreak> should have been a ?
<yipe> tonyyarusso, that works for the person who said it, but it doesn't clear my name to the 129 people who saw what was said against me and never saw a rebuttal!
<Mez> nalioth, except in a lot of Java clients, you cant change your name
<LjL> gnomefreak, it should be "?=" instead of "=?" -- as the ? matches the initial "n" or "i"
<gnomefreak> i know i screwed up pasting
<gnomefreak> coping
<tonyyarusso> yipe: The other 129 people don't care, frankly.
* Mez also wonders what happened to his identd
<LjL> gnomefreak: well no, it was my typo
<yipe> tonyyarusso, frankly, I don't care what you think they care about, if someone is bad-mouthing me I shouldn't be the one muted
<Mez> ^portlookup ident
<LjL> yipe: no, you should be the one calling the ops and *not* replying in the same vein
<LjL> or talking about politics for that matter
<gnomefreak> is this still going?
<gnomefreak> he was unbanned
<LjL> parently
<yipe> I should be able to defend myself, in public, the same forum where the insults were first uttered
<gnomefreak> go back and chat have a good time
<LjL> yipe: well sorry but that's not the way it works
<yipe> gnomefreak, bad opping ruins a good time
<yipe> no LjL that's not how it works, that's just what happened
<LjL> i would *love* to defend myself when people badmouth me, and keep it up for half an hour... and, well, i sometimes do, but i shouldn't. i should get muted if i do
<nalioth> yipe, please forgive us, we are only human
<yipe> you don't mute the one being slandered, you mute the person saying it
<gnomefreak> yipe: fighting moot points is wrong and you commented to the other user as he did you
<apokryphos> yipe: no, that's not how it should work. Discussion on operator actions is offtopic in other channels.
<gnomefreak> you were both wrong both muted both unmutted
<tonyyarusso> yipe: I muted whoever kept talking.  The end.
<yipe> apokryphos, we're not talking about an op
<gnomefreak> yipe > gnomefreak, bad opping ruins a good time
<apokryphos> yipe: that includes defending yourself
<gnomefreak> your not?
<yipe> gnomefreak, in the chan I wasn't, he said that talking abotu ops in other chans was offtopic
<yipe> but that's not what happened, I hadn't spoken to tonyyarusso at all until he muted me
<yipe> and when I wanted to complain about his actions I brought it here
<somerville32> yipe: What would you like to happen?
<Mez> brb
<yipe> what would I like, or what do I expect to get?
<somerville32> yipe: What would you like to happen?
<nalioth> yipe, shows over.
<nalioth> yipe: we've admitted a mistake and you're unbanned. please drop this
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Mez: you do relize you set a mute not a ban
<yipe> somerville32, this is what i expected, I'm being told to be quiet, to drop it
<yipe> no matter what I feel on the subject
<nalioth> yipe: what MORE do you want? we apologized to you
<Mez> gnomefreak, yes
<yipe> no nalioth, you apologized, I thank you for that, but you weren't involved
<LjL> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<LjL> !no tvout is <reply> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !no tvout is <reply> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<yipe> it means nothing coming from you nalioth, because you didn't do anything
<somerville32> yipe: Is it so wrong for an op to use a mute to help steer the conversation?
<yipe> somerville32, in the pure example you gave? no
<LjL> tonyyarusso: what's ##fix_your_client?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: nalioth made it for people who were join/quit/join/quit/join/quit I believe.  Not sure if it's actually being populated anymore.
<gnomefreak> gentlemen and ladies if any can we please drop this now! yipe go have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> LjL: it's a channel with an informative topic
<yipe> is it wrong to mute someone who is being slandered? That's different
<LjL> nalioth: hm i joined it and there was no topic set...
<somerville32> yipe: From the sounds of it, it wasn't used to rebuke you
<nalioth> yipe, somerville32 can you take this somewhere else? yipe, you are accomplishing nothing here
<nalioth> LjL: sorry, i'm brain-frazzed atm.  the CHANNEL NAME says it all
<yipe> nalioth, I'm accomplishing nothing because the ops never admit when they're wrong
<somerville32> yipe: And it isn't our fault if it happened at inconvenient time for you - but we all apologize for that.
<somerville32> nalioth: This seems like an appropriate channel for discussion of op abuse.
<yipe> somerville32, you weren't involved, I thank you for your concern, but it means nothing coming from anyone but the person who did it
<LjL> aka bangingyourheadagainstthewallrepeatedlyuntilithurts
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like op inconvenience rather than abuse to me.
<nalioth> yipe: private message works
<gnomefreak> its been played out already the mutes were lifted and the ops appoligized 
<yipe> gnomefreak, not the only op that matters
<gnomefreak> yipe: the only op that did something did afaik only tonyyarusso muted you and the other person
<gnomefreak> - 2nd did
<tonyyarusso> And I believe I've given my reasoning (which incidentally, was accepted politely by FirstStrike)
<yipe> of course he accepted it politely, he got away with slander
<gnomefreak> ok ban them both for 24 hours? will that fix it?
<gnomefreak> see its over
<yipe> gnomefreak, no he didn't
<gnomefreak> noone got banned everyone is unmuted
<gnomefreak> yipe: neither did you that was my point
<gnomefreak> it was a 2 minute mute
<gnomefreak> most ar 10 minimum
<gnomefreak> are*
<yipe> I'm talking about tonyyarusso, you said he apologized, he didn't, nalioth and somerville32 did, they weren't involved
<apokryphos> yipe: what do you find problematic about tonyyarusso's reasoning?
<yipe> the ban itself was not incorrect, what was wrong was leaving the other person un-muted to slander me while I could not defend myself
* gnomefreak will brb smoke maybe 4 minutes can we please get back to our lives by than? i will read answer whne i return if one is left
<somerville32> yipe: Tonyyarusso, I'm sure, also apologizes for muting at an inconvenient time for you. However, tonyyarusso did the right thing regardless and can't be faulted.
<yipe> somerville32, if he'd say that himself, it would mean a lot
<yipe> again, I thank you for your concern, but it wasn't you
<apokryphos> ok, so you're not arguing about an action taken against you, but inaction taken against another user
<somerville32> apokryphos, or the delay between
<apokryphos> there is a difference
<yipe> the unfortunate simultaneity of the two
<Mez> gnomefreak, why bother with real life when the internet is so much more interesting
<LjL> <yipe> I'm also upset that firststrike wasn't banned until after me <LjL> yipe, a break? you're seriously complaining about the *order* of bans? <yipe> LjL, we should have at least been muted together,
<yipe> that's correct
<tonyyarusso> I don't really see the need for #ubuntu-offtopic to be the forum for "defending your honor" or anything like that.  My concern is that the conversation shifts.  What that means for the emotions of the people involved isn't high on my priorities.  Now, that may seem cold, but it's part of the separation of op and user.  As a user, I feel bad about it - and for many parts of that conversation, agree with you.  But under my op hat, none of
<LjL> ... the rest of that sentence fits in a line
<Mez> this channel has been nothing more than a constant headache for me in the last week
<yipe> just say what you know I need to hear and end this tonyyarusso 
<somerville32> Mez: Thats part of the job
<Mez> somerville32, you're the main cause =P
<Mez> (j/k)
<somerville32> Mez: I^H^H^H^H^H
<LjL> good idea
<somerville32> yipe: Ok
<somerville32> yipe: Now you're pushing it
<LjL> a little
<tonyyarusso> yipe: All right, assuming I understand this correctly, here goes:  While I still stand by my mute, a) it would have been better for a slew of about 6 of them all at once, but this is what I get for giving second chances.  b) I'm sorry you wanted to say something back and couldn't.  He was out of line as well.
<tonyyarusso> that work?
<yipe> thank you tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> :)
<yipe> coulda used a nicer tone, but it'll do
<apokryphos> ...
<LjL> gaaaah
<somerville32> ...
<LjL> tonyyarusso: bow to him kiss his hand and call him your majesty next time *please*
<nalioth> yipe.
<gnomefreak> this has really got to stop
<gnomefreak> nalioth: hes gone
* tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: pointers?
<gnomefreak> i suggest everyone stand by their bans mutes if they are called for
* apokryphos gives tonyyarusso a beer
<gnomefreak> yipe is the only one that ever has a problem with anything an op does
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, He was trying to humiliate you in front of your peers
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Well, yeah, but oh well.
<gnomefreak> somerville32: he does it to everyone
* tonyyarusso isn't easily humiliated
<LjL> well the peers probably don't give a darn to be honesty
<tonyyarusso> that too
<gnomefreak> he is a weekly pain
<tonyyarusso> On a more general note though, it seems the nicer I try to be in offtopic the worse it ends up.  Thoughts on that?
<somerville32> Get stricter?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: be a dick.  (a fair dick)
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> That's what I was thinking.  I'm not a huge fan of that, but it looks like it may be necessary.
* tonyyarusso sighs some more
<apokryphos> maybe we could just /cs clear all; /cs mode #ubuntu-offtopic +i  ;-) 
<gnomefreak> +1
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> +1
<gnomefreak> notice most bans kicks mutes happen in -offtopic when yipe is in there
<somerville32> He is a troll
<somerville32> Please see the Troll guide for more details
* tonyyarusso invites Em3rald, topyli, Lynore
<gnomefreak> btw tonyyarusso dont feel bad he tries it with EVERY OP than has every set + anything on him
<somerville32> [21:10]  <PFA> SO YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT.
<somerville32> [21:10]  <PFA> WOOF.
<somerville32> 0_0
<gnomefreak> atleasat its her not her brother
<LjL> tonyyarusso, rationale of the invite?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: <kidding>I should set some random stuff like +I just to see what happens </kidding>
<LjL> i dunno anyway, perhaps we should be really really strict in -offtopic for a while
<tonyyarusso> LjL: People I know to be intelligent
<LjL> just for a while
<LjL> i'd at once add kaot and jrib then, though they probably couldn't care less about it all
<gnomefreak> LjL: im gonna agree with you its been fairly lax lately and alot fo things that are said should be atleast a mute
<tonyyarusso> LjL: That was re apokryphos' +i, not to here, btw
<gnomefreak> add them to what?
<LjL> gnomefreak see tonyyarusso's /me
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Our imaginary invite list to the imaginary invite-only offtopic :)
<gnomefreak> jrib seems to be nice most of time (atleast in the year that ive chatted with him)
<apokryphos> yeah
<gnomefreak> ah
<LjL> jrib is also quite knowledgeable and helpful in #ubuntu for that matter
<apokryphos> I did suggest him as an op a while back
<LjL> (me too)
<gnomefreak> can we ban foward the normal pains to #offtopic!offtopic for a while see if it cleans -offtopic up a bit
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: iirc he never wanted ops. i was one to stand behind him
<tonyyarusso> Would that just be cluttering #off-topic?
<Mez> gnomefreak, ##ubuntu-offtopic
<apokryphos> I see
<Mez> :P
<LjL> hm dunno... i'm thinking more on the lines of "Warning: due to channel drift, policies will now be enforced strictly" in the topic, and then just do it
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: thats where the shit belongs (whatever the channel is) lol
<gnomefreak> ty Mez 
<LjL> gnomefreak: ah, he was offered them and refused? nice
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: The things we'd be forwarding for though - are they still ontopic for freenode itself?
<gnomefreak> would check with nalioth and Seveas but id say add that to topic and run it for a bit
<LjL> +1
<Mez> LjL, where do we have policies set though/
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i think its for the crap politics and stuff
<somerville32> +1
<tonyyarusso> !etiquette | Mez 
<ubotu> Mez: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<LjL> Mez, the guidelines, the coc, !etiquette, and for -offtopic, !offtopic4offtopic
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ah, 'k
<gnomefreak> !offtopic!offtopic
<gnomefreak> !offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<LjL> !etiquette-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot, !Offtopic4Offtopic - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<tonyyarusso> LjL: go for it
* gnomefreak never gonna learn to spell that
<LjL> well not yet - my +1 was also for "ask seveas and nalioth first"
<gnomefreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: !o4o is aliased :)
<gnomefreak> no the one he just made
<LjL> is it? i'd added it, but then removed it
<LjL> well yes it is
<tonyyarusso> I think I put it back
<LjL> i had added it at one time when !offtopic4offtopic wouldn't work because of a bug in the bot
<gnomefreak> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> People were trying to use it and confused.
<LjL> guess it's handy though
<LjL> i see
<Mez> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
* tonyyarusso goes to eat - update me if anything interesting happens via hilight :)
<Mez> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<LjL> that's a good idea as well
<Mez> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<Mez> LjL, ;)
<somerville32> !offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic is already known
<somerville32> Oh cool
<Mez> !offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<somerville32> !offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<somerville32> Oh, right
<Mez> !offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic is already known
<Mez> !-offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic is <alias> #kubuntu - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 16:53:47
<somerville32> !no, offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> I'll remember that, somerville32
<Mez> !no, offtopic-#kubuntu-offtopic is <alias> offtopic4offtopic
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<somerville32> !offtopic-#xubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of ones self from the planet are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows. (Please note Freenode Policy.) Thanks.
<somerville32> Woots
<LjL> !stop is <reply> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic4offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> this is for if we enforce the idea above
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> it only lists #ubuntu-offtopic you now someone will complain
<somerville32> LjL: See inappropriate
<somerville32> !inappropriate
<ubotu> The current discussion topic is inappropriate for this channel. Please stop.
<LjL> hm, didn't know about that
<LjL> like it more verbose or less verbose?
<gnomefreak> the longer one might be better
<Mez> !no, stop is <reply> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<somerville32> Maybe keep both?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: good morning ;)
<LjL> maybe, won't hurt for a while i suppose
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!!
<gnomefreak> try it see how it turns out
<somerville32> I just think that they both have their place
<Mez> LjL, means that that can be used in any channel now (specially with !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic
<somerville32> ie. depends on who and where you're using it
<LjL> Mez: agreed
<LjL> somerville32: well yes i suppose so. my main concern is that it should be quite visible (hence the "NOTICE"), so that one has little excuse of "not seeing it"
<LjL> all caps would be even nicer, but we can't ;)
<Hobbsee> hey gnomefreak, Jucato :)
* Hobbsee wonders what this is
<somerville32> LjL, Right. I agree.
<Mez> LjL, **** NOTICE ****
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you missed yipe
<LjL> Hobbsee, we're fed up with -offtopic
<LjL> !stop | Hobbsee
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
<somerville32> LjL, stop seems like the step up from inappropriate
<LjL> we're thinking about being quite strict in there for a while Hobbsee
<Mez> LjL, I have a better idea
<LjL> Mez: isn't that already a bit too spammy perhaps?
<Mez> nalioth, can you forward -ofttopic to ##windows 
<Mez> :P
<Hobbsee> LjL: nice :D
* gnomefreak thinks screw the bot once they are warned ban them (makes life easy)
<LjL> heh
<Mez> !no, stop is <reply> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
* somerville32 giggles.
<Hobbsee> haha, excellent
<gnomefreak> likes
<LjL> hmm... seems good
<somerville32> @rainbow Purrrfect!
<Ubugtu> Purrrfect!
<Mez> @lart somerville32 
* Ubugtu installs WindowsME on somerville32's computer
<somerville32> Too bad most channels have colour d isabled ;] 
<gnomefreak> damn the bot got mean
<LjL> somerville32: really?
<Mez> +c shouldnt strip bolds
<Hobbsee> i'd add that bans, etc, may be issued if you dont
<LjL> Mez: well if your "test" was bold.. it just did
<LjL> Hobbsee: "actions being taken"
<Mez> LjL, darn
<Hobbsee> hehe, yes
<LjL> Hobbsee: if they think the "action" i'll take is just banging my own head against my own wall...
<LjL> then, they're mistaken for sure :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<somerville32> What if #ubuntu-offtopic went... offline for maintenance for a few days? :P
<Mez> somerville32, I say we just forward it to ##windows
<LjL> actually to be honest i'd love if we could talk about politics and such a bit in -offtopic... after all, that channel is almost purposeless if you look at it objectively -- no Ubuntu support, and no decent serious conversation. just very superficial chit-chat
<LjL> but then *everytime* politics religion etc are talked about (by yipe... invariably), it becomes a mess. if people just can't keep decency, well.
<Hobbsee> somerville32: would be fun. but they'd take all the stuff to #ubuntu
<LjL> and mind you, yipe usually *is* not *too* bad, the others are. but he spawns it nevertheless
<somerville32> Has anyone thought of making -offtopic unmoderated?
<Mez> LjL, I say we set up a completely unmoderated channel
<Mez> ##ubuntu-offtopic
<Mez> and if peopl;e cant obey - forward them there
<Hobbsee> somerville32: it is unmoderated.  there's no +m set
<Mez> then they can do what they want
<LjL> Mez: i don't like that to be honest
<LjL> it might make sense, but i just don't like it as guts feelings
<gnomefreak> Mez: would open it up for fights
<Mez> gnomefreak, so ?
<Mez> noone would be in there
<somerville32> gnomefreak, Exactly
<somerville32> And it won't be our problem
<Mez> it'd be regged.. 
<gnomefreak> some people (like yipe) are softer than others
<Mez> but we'd have a topic saying "This isnt our problem"
<LjL> somerville32: well but then if it's not our problem, it doesn't have to be our channel
<Mez> if you dont like it here - leave
<somerville32> Right! :)
<gnomefreak> and than they leave all together 
<LjL> everyone - yipe or whatever - is quite free to set one up
<somerville32> Lets get rid of #ubuntu-offtopic
<somerville32> :D
<LjL> no way
<gnomefreak> but lets say its someone that really helps out in #ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> thats not fair to that persont hat is there for some other topic
<somerville32> freenode social could be the new offtopic channel
<Mez> gnomefreak, I'm saying - we leave ##ubuntu-offtopic open but refer people who want to disobey the rules to ##u-ot
<Mez> so it's two channels
<Mez> one where we moderate
<Mez> one which is "unofficial" and "use at own riskQW
<LjL> no really, i think the first step really should be making -offtopic quite strict for a while. i really *don't* intend this as a long-term measure -- i'm more than happy, generally, to close an eye or two for small things on -offtopic -- i just believe it might weed out some of the mess
<somerville32> LjL: I think we'd need more ops in -offtopic then to make it consistent
<gnomefreak> not really there are alot of us
<somerville32> gnomefreak: I'm on almost 24/7
<Mez> gnomefreak, how many actually in there
<somerville32> There are large periods of time where they is no one
<LjL> somerville32, dunno. when *i* am looking at -offtopic, i often do *not* take any actions *even if* i know they're against policies, because i fear things such as exactly what just happened with yipe
<somerville32> And lots of them don't even visit
<LjL> i think the ops are there but just tend to close too many eyes right now
<somerville32> LjL: *nods*
<gnomefreak> well i say stop closing you eyes to most of the stuff and more ops arent really needed
<Mez> 7 ops in there I see that do anything
* gnomefreak here most if not all day
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: is here at night here
<LjL> gnomefreak: that's what we've been saying... and technically we could just do this without asking anybody, since it's just enforcing the *existing* rules
<gnomefreak> Seveas: and nalioth are pop ins
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: point
<LjL> but i'd just have n's and s's opinion first
<somerville32> I stopped visiting #u-offtopic because the state was so poor and there was no one around usually to fix it
<gnomefreak> LjL: yes but the meeting we just had was all about lossening up the rules a bit thats why i said ask them to make sure
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah, we're saying the same thing :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> somerville32: we were there just decided to look away but we are gonna stop that (would like to get all ops on board so ther eis no confusion)
<somerville32> gnomefreak, No, seriously
<somerville32> I tried to hunt people down
<somerville32> And it happened night after night
<LjL> i know.
<gnomefreak> night where?
<LjL> between 2-3 o'clock CET, there's *always* the daily political/religious flamewar
<somerville32> Well... early morning for me
<LjL> it's as sure as the sun rising
* somerville32 nods.
<gnomefreak> night here theroputic and hobbsee are online its thier day time
<Hobbsee> night gnomefreak 
* Hobbsee isnt watching
<gnomefreak> im here around 5am EST 
<gnomefreak> lol Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: what's CET in real time?
<somerville32> -5
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's UTC+1
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> CET
<somerville32> Righ right
<LjL> central europe time
<gnomefreak> EST == -5
<somerville32> EST is -5 :P
<somerville32> gnomefreak, I'm AST
<gnomefreak> -4 for 6 months
<somerville32> Thats -4
<Hobbsee> ah right
<somerville32> (and -3 for some months)
<somerville32> So I'm only an hour ahead of you gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yep
<tonyyarusso> The problem with an unregged ##ubuntu-offtopic is that it's still in our namespace, and thus our reputation and our responsibility.
<somerville32> Right
<gnomefreak> the ## is known as unofficial
<LjL> tonyyarusso: yeah... and if we aren't going to touch it, then we should it even be us creating it?
<gnomefreak> but i agree
<somerville32> Lets just have a forward for #ubuntu-offtopic to a non-ubuntu offtopic channel like freenode social
<gnomefreak> most of us may not even be ops in there
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> It would save us lots of head-aches, I thinks
<LjL> maybe, but really i'm not giving up -offtopic. it can be the place for a lot of nice technical conversations *at times*
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: #off-topic would be a better candidate than #freenode-social though
<somerville32> LjL: I don't think we'll lose that though
<somerville32> But wait
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Agreed
<nalioth> #ubuntu-offtopic is not going anywhere
<somerville32> The issue isn't that we're taking up too much time opping it
<somerville32> The issue is that it is a displeasure for us too
<somerville32> Some of the people are making it un-enjoyable for others
<tonyyarusso> Well, that varies.
<tonyyarusso> I enjoy lots of things that happen there still.
<LjL> nalioth: we were just talking. anyway, you's one of the two we were kind of waiting for: what do you think of enforcing rules quite strictly in #ubuntu-offtopic, just for a while, and putting such a message in the topic, and using the following factoid?
<LjL> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
<tonyyarusso> But, it has gone downhill in the last year.
<nalioth> there is too much 'back seat driving' going on amongst us lately by folks who have little experience
* somerville32 is just throwing around ideas.
* tonyyarusso hides from that comment....
<LjL> nalioth: i simply *fear* taking actions in -offtopic, just because of the sort of thing that just happened with yipe. and i think quite a few of us just tend to close many eyes in -offtopic for similar reasons
<Hobbsee> nalioth: strongly agreed.
<somerville32> nalioth, That analogy is rather ineffective since our team really lacks any real structure or organization currently.
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i tried to state that before, it didnt work though.
<LjL> on one hand, it's probably *good*, in general, to not be too strict in there. but for a period of time, i think it would benefit the channel to just agree to be quite strict
<nalioth> somerville32: you are an #xubuntu* op.
<somerville32> nalioth, Yes, thats correct.
<nalioth> i don't see you having any input about #ubuntu* channels you do not operate in.
<somerville32> nalioth, oh...
<somerville32> So we're segregating things now?
<nalioth> somerville32: will you be affected if we take shifts in #ubuntu-offtopic for operator coverage?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: particularly bitching about the way things work, or dont, in #ubuntu*
<nalioth> you are here so if someone comes into this channel with a beef about #xubuntu*
<Hobbsee> nalioth: rather than doing something productive
<somerville32> nalioth, That is part of why I am here, yes.
<somerville32> nalioth, I think that if I was discussing policy about the Xubuntu channels, that I would welcome input from other members of our team.
<somerville32> nalioth: If you're implying that I'm not welcome to do so for Ubuntu's channels, please state so.
<nalioth> there are a few people who don't have much current experience who are on the ops lists
<nalioth> and they come in and do what they "USED" to do, but isn't much good any more due to changing situations
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: As a thought, it may be a valid consideration that it's a channel you neither op in or, possibly more importantly, even visit anymore, which would mean you have less understanding of the environment through no real fault of your own, but just circumstances.  True?
<nalioth> there are folks who have little experience operating a channel, but have LOTS of opinions on how others operate
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I don't think it has changed much since the other week.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Yeah, I don't know how long you've been gone, nor how long you were in before that.
<LjL> *cough* what about my suggestion for a [temporary]  stricter application of rules in -offtopic, and explicit stating so to the users, if that can be answered by a simple "yes" or "no" nalioth?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> +1 from me
<nalioth> why don't we just start enforcing the rules as we see infractions?  it seems that we've gotten away from that
<LjL> nalioth: that's the idea, yes. but we felt that we would just ask you and seveas first, even though rationally it's just a matter of enforcing already existing rules
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I think the idea is to give some warning before invading
<LjL> well, that too. at least i'd do that
<tonyyarusso> And, since folks are theoretically supposed to read the topic, a topic warning would be sufficient notice really.
<PriceChild> LjL, Your idea makes it seem that people are scared to enforce the rules... I still feel that everyone here needs to back their fellow ops up a LOT more.
<LjL> it's just gone a bit to far imho for us to pretend that it's "always been like this"
<nalioth> on an infraction, friendily /notice or /msg the infractor 
<LjL> PriceChild, no matter what, i *am* scared of that in -offtopic.
<tonyyarusso> That works too.
<PriceChild> LjL, Because people complain?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Oh, on a random note - could you share your nice little /say aliases with me some time?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: because of what happened with yipe. its not scared so much as it is dont wan tto deal with it
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, yeah scared's the wrong word...
<LjL> nalioth, won't work. too many people are involved, and i hardly even know who're the main culprits, or even *can understand it*. see yipe's reaction to tonyyarusso simply... *banning him BEFORE the other guy*. so, i'd really like to use, much more often than we do right now, a policy of "DISCUSSION ENDS HERE" and bans follow if people keep on
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, but its the same kind of idea. I really think you guys need to become a real team and stick up for each other
<LjL> PriceChild: because people complain, and especially because yipe complains, and it becomes a mess, if you add that we ops also start complaining to one another - as as a matter of fact we're unfortunately doing
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: i agree 100% and most of us do
<PriceChild> This weekend was a bit of a turning point for the forums...
<PriceChild> We finally put our foot down and got rid of several "mod free" trolls and arnieboy who had been annoying us for a looong time but were too scared to do anything about.
<PriceChild> I hate to see ops not wanting to enforce the (imo common sense and decency) rules because no-one will help them.
<LjL> so let's have a turning point in offtopic too please, but don't just say "let's pretend nothing ever turned" - let's just *agree* to enforce things strictly for a while, and be a little consistent
<PriceChild> Be unanimous in this...
<LjL> if i just start banning for the slightest thing, and the other 10 ops don't, that'll just be inconsistency that will no nobody any good
<LjL> s/no/do/
<tonyyarusso> LjL: I'm with you on it.  We'd have to tell a few people when we see them of course.
<LjL> well. perhaps i better just post this on the ML
<PriceChild> Does everyone agree?
<tonyyarusso> And, probably just ignore all of the "why didn't so and so get a whatever" whining.  We'll address _your_ ban/mute/remove only.
<LjL> PriceChild: i mean, post as to see if everyone agrees
<PriceChild> +1 tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: We'll see after a ML post
<PriceChild> ok
<gnomefreak> do it let a vote start and go from there i would like to see how many are up to it and are not up to it
<PriceChild> And how about a CoC/irc guidelines link in the -offtopic topic just as a little reminder
<PriceChild> as far as i'm aware that channel isn't exempt...
<LjL> PriceChild: i'm definitely for having some reminder in the topic
<gnomefreak> no its not exempt
<LjL> whether it's the coc, guidelines, or as i said a "we're gonna be stricter" friendly notice, i don't know
<PriceChild> make a point of it :)
<tonyyarusso> mmmm, yipe took that opportunity, this could be fun again already
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Hobbsee> !ping
<nalioth> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> woot :)
* Hobbsee kicks the router
* nalioth hands Hobbsee a sledge hammer
<nalioth> that works better, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe :D
<Hobbsee> thanks!
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you're aware that banning on irc tends to be harder to keep the person out than on forums?
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, I wouldn't say that no
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, the same tactics can easily be used to get around a ban on irc and forums
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, remember we VERY rarely ip ban
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: purely because of proxies - there are a lot mroe of them.  
<Hobbsee> true
<PriceChild> that admins go through very rigorous checks before doing so...
<Hobbsee> hey QMario 
<PriceChild> we almost banned jdong the other day :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<PriceChild> annoying cycling ips :P
<Hobbsee> indeed
<gnomefreak> are we a go on the -offtopic thing or still send to ML
<PriceChild> +1 gnomefreak 
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: FYI, kyral's done a fair bit of packaging - that's where you might recognise the nick from
<PriceChild> (ML)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: hes one i used to watch but hes been better the last few months
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, probably... I saw him on forums I'm sure for something.... Oh and had a nasty incident with him earlier today on irc :(
<Hobbsee> :(
<gnomefreak> hes good about it though i have had to remove him once or twice and he admitted his wrong and got on with life
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, considering the ubuntu/member cloak though... :s
<Hobbsee> he's moved onto arch, iirc
<PriceChild> and he wasn't too good in pm either... basically suggesting he was gonna do some hacking things on someone else
<PriceChild> "although i'm a white hat so don't worry" :S
<Hobbsee> that'd be kyral, yup...
<gnomefreak> i reloaded window manager and i still dont see -simple do i really need to restart gnome
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, hehe :) I don't know all you oldies :P
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try this
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee neither
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso wonders who TomSwift is
<LjL> gee
<LjL> mail sent. perhaps twice
<LjL> i think i haven't used an email client for like ages
<LjL> (and i didn't have a sending account configured of course)
<LjL> gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, Hobbsee: going to bed now. please do stop by the ML and have your say
* gnomefreak going now than i will head to bed
<Mez> @lobotomize 
<tonyyarusso> what's that do?
<Hobbsee> shuts up the bot
<Hobbsee> probably
<Mez> lol
<Mez> @capabilites
<PuMpErNiCkLe> @t
<Mez> @whoami
<Ubugtu> I don't recognize you.
<Mez> %whoami
<ubotu> mez
<Mez> %Admin
<Mez> meh
<Mez> stopid bot
<somerville32> %whoami
<ubotu> somerville32
<somerville32> %whoareyou
<Lethargy> is nickserv down?
<nalioth> Mez: only for you
<Mez> nalioth: tis ok, when I changed my nick it tried to rejoin all my channels and stuff
<Mez> lagged me out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !ping
<tonyyarusso> not again....
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not again?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Where's ubotu's response?
<nalioth> in your pocket?
<tonyyarusso> nope, checked
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<tonyyarusso> no LjL either?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, nalioth: ping.  Any way we can get them back?
<tonyyarusso> The server went down again.
<tonyyarusso> :(
<somerville32> I'm sure Seveas was smart enough to add a vixie-cron
<nalioth> what all channels are ubotu in?>
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: I can confirm it in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, +1, -ca, -marketing, -classroom.
<tonyyarusso> Do you have shell access to LjL's I take it?
<nalioth> i have ubotwos leash
<tonyyarusso> What does that mean?
<nalioth> means i can have ubotwo dance to my tune
* tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> But how?  ;)
<nalioth> ljl gave me the hookup, for just this reason
<Mez> nalioth :D
<Mez> %lobotomy add
<somerville32> #xubuntu
<somerville32> #xubuntu-devel
<somerville32> and #xubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> #kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> #edubuntu
<Mez> #kubuntu-devel
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu-devel
<Mez> tonyyarusso, nope
<tonyyarusso> Really?
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntuforums?
<somerville32> Yes
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ubugtu in -devel
<Mez> not ubotu
<tonyyarusso> Mez: ah
<tonyyarusso> I don't think we have a backup of that
<Mez> I can poke lethargy to work in place of ubugtu
<Mez> nalioth: want me to ?
<Mez> not the bantracker though
<nalioth> ubugtu is not an info bot, but a pleasure model
<Mez> nalioth, ??
<nalioth> ubugtu is not necessary for easy info services
<Mez> nalioth, true :D but - he's useful
<Mez> meh I deleted the code anyways
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Is Freenode dancer?  I can never keep track
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: not really
<nalioth> it's something dance, something hybrid, something custom rolled
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: No?
<tonyyarusso> aaah
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: How's it differ?
<nalioth> not sure, i'm not a code monkey
<tonyyarusso> k
<Mez> @lart ubotu#
<Mez> @lart ubotu#
<Mez> @lart ubotu
* Ubugtu steals Mez's mojo
* Ubugtu bites Mez
* Ubugtu tackles Mez, sits on Mez and starts scratching at Mez's chest
<tonyyarusso> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ubotwo> Failed.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: ping
<nalioth>  tonyyarusso pong
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Just getting your attn since the bots are back (for now)
<Mez> @lart ubotu
* Ubugtu pours hot grits down the front of Mez's pants
<Mez> cvs -d :pserver:mez@cvs.php.net:/repository login
<Mez> ARGH
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> hide the silverware, jenda is here
<Mez> :O
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> hmmmm .... do i like Columba enough to switch?
<Mez> Columba?
<mneptok> http://www.columbamail.org/drupal/
<mneptok> i'm 90% sure i'm switching for work e-mail. i had been subjecting myself to Evolution for the Main dogfooding, but sweet Jesus i loathe it.
* Amaranth has all mail forwarding to gmail
<Amaranth> i gave up on trying to find a desktop mail app that didn't suck
<mneptok> BeOS had e-mail right, even with it's non-standard mail store
<mneptok> 1 file per e-mail. all headers and content are meta-data of the MIME type
<Amaranth> 1 file per email is what you need for tracker :)
<mneptok> for what? Tracker?
<Amaranth> yeah, for search
<Amaranth> isn't that what BeOS's Tracker was for?
<mneptok> Tracker was the file manager
<Amaranth> I thought that's where the new one got it's name
<mneptok> (i.e. Nautilus)
<Amaranth> ah
<mneptok> but yes, it had hooks for the filesystem to do queries.
<mneptok> when i wonder how Novell could ever smoke enough crack to sign on with Microsoft i fire up Evolution.
<mneptok> suddenly, it all makes sense.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: what are your thoughts on TB?
<Amaranth> tuberculosis? 
<tonyyarusso> sigh
<tonyyarusso> no, thunderbird
<tonyyarusso> you ninny ;)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i use it at home for personal e-mail. it's OK.
<jenda> Where's the silverware?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: We hide it, remember?
<mneptok> i have no major quarrels with T-bird, except for "just feeling heavy"
<jenda> tonyyarusso: I see...
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: That's true - it's taking forever to load up these days, but it never used to.
* jenda searches
<mneptok> of course, compared to Evolution it's a feather.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: I tucked it away in ##tonyyarusso for safekeeping
<jenda> sniff
* nalioth sneaked it out of  ##tonyyarusso and is not telling where he put it
* tonyyarusso was going to argue that point and then remembered that nalioth could
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: give Columba the 48 hour forced march. in my 90 minutes with it it has yet to spawn homocidal rage. that's ... unusual for an MUA. :)
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: repos?
<mneptok> we'll see if it can go the distance.
<maddash> what? tony caruso? isn't that the guy from csi:miami?
<tonyyarusso> maddash: yarusso, not caruso :)
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: don't think so. i grabbed the tarball.
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: phooey
<tonyyarusso> It's...java?
<mneptok> [mneptok@anubis]  mneptok :: asearch columba
<mneptok> [mneptok@anubis]  mneptok :: 
<maddash> tonyyarusso: cool. are you related to that guy? I find him terribly annoying
<tonyyarusso> maddash: Nope
<mneptok> not in repos. and yeah, Java.
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering if my speed issue is b/c I tried prelink/preload
<maddash> "boy scout" rang many alarms in my head
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<maddash> why?
<Mez> wth is happening to me
<Mez> I'm starting to help with gentoo and freebsd
<Burgundavia> clearly your sanity is going :)
<Burgundavia> I recommend a stiff drink
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Burgundavia, sent me alcohol then
<Mez> though I do have a lil coke and vodka left
<Burgundavia> hmm, distances are kind of large
<Mez> Burgundavia, so? alocohol keeps :D
<Burgundavia> yes, but distances means time
<Mez> Burgundavia, well, it depends on how much you wanna cure me
<Mez> paypal me $10 I'll go buy a bottle of vodka ;)
<Mez> lol
<Burgundavia> heh
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia!
<Burgundavia> hey elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> :D
<elkbuntu> how you been?
<Burgundavia> thanks for the christmas card. I don';t think I have talked to you since that time
<elkbuntu> you havent, no
<Burgundavia> busy with new gf and new job, plus burning out on work (and thus life), in general
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> new job?
* elkbuntu huggles Burgundavia anyway
<Burgundavia> new position at the same job
<elkbuntu> aha more monies then, i hope
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> but hopefully something more interesting
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Mez> ah...
<Mez> lol @ rob's quit message
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v TheSheep]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Mez> jenda / nalioth, around ?
<Mez> or even rob
<mneptok> problem?
<Mez> mneptok, just requesting cloak for bot
<mneptok> color me useless
<gnomefreak> doesnt Seveas handle the cloaks now
<jenda> Mez: now
<jenda> gnomefreak: he has the jurisdiction, we have the power ;)
<Mez> gnomefreak, unaffil cloak
<Mez> jenda: sorted anyways
<jenda> ok
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Mez: email!
* Mez growls
* Hobbsee bites Mez 
<Mez> Hobbsee, first the spanking
<Mez> now the biting
* Mez would almost think you'd been watching his dreams
<Hobbsee> hah.  nope
* Hobbsee didnt spank you
<Mez> you did ...
<Mez> or something
<Mez> but grr
<Mez> why dont per-channel factoids work on my fsking bot
<Hobbsee> because it doesnt like you
* Mez sighs
<Mez> Seveas, have you b0rked the code so only ubotu can use it ?
* Mez cries
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> ok, I think I got it
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Mez> IF I can find out one thing
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I've been trying to get Seveas to share the full config directory with me, to see how they're tweaked, but he can't until he has time to remove passwords.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, it's coo
<Mez> I just worked out per-channel stuff = seperate dbs
<Mez> !cheese-#ubuntu-ops is Mez
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !cheese
<ubotu> cheese-#ubuntu-ops is Mez
<PriceChild> :)
<Mez> why does it show the suffix ?
<Mez> lol
<Mez> !forget cheese-#ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<PriceChild> Mez, !cheese-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Mez
<Mez> yes I know :D but it'd have to be
<Mez>  !cheese-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> is Mez
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !cheese
<PriceChild> :)
<ubotu> is Mez
<Mez>  !no, cheese-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> cheese is Mez
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !cheese
<ubotu> cheese is Mez
<GazzaK> hehe
<Mez> !forget cheese-#ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> I love that reply
<PriceChild> hehe
<PriceChild> It is good :)
<gnomefreak> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application, read the Gnome help (Applications- Multimedia -Sound Juicer Manual). To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<gnomefreak> !rip is <alias> ripping
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> would be nice if people would add links to facts when they can :(
<gnomefreak> !no ripping is <reply> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<Mez> !no, ripping is <reply> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !no, ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<ubotu> I know nothing about ripping-#kubuntu yet
<Mez> !ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !no, ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !rip-#kubuntu is <alias> ripping-#kubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<gnomefreak> no need for codecs in kubuntu to rip?
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> Mez: that wiki page has a more detailed guide about audiocd:/
<Mez> !no, ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !no, ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
* gnomefreak feels sorry if someone on gnome wants to rip using konq 
<Mez> !no, ripping-#kubuntu is <reply> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's meant for #kubuntu only
<gnomefreak> Jucato: people use both
<Jucato> gnomefreak: huh?
<gnomefreak> seeing as its the same factoid as what i had why make it for kde only?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ripping-#kubuntu <-- means that this particular form of the factoid will only show up in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> people have a tendency to use both gnome and kde
<Jucato> makes it easier to locate
<Mez> gnomefreak, it's common practice to put KDE specific stuff in a -#kubuntu factoid
<Mez> !no ripping is <reply> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !no ripping is <reply> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<gnomefreak> !info firefox edgy
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<gnomefreak> !info firefox feisty
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9006 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<Seveas> nalioth, rob or jenda available?
<jenda> Seveas: nope.
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> jenda, linuxba wants an ubuntu cloak :)
<jenda> I'm afk right now, and off duty.
<Seveas> ok
<jenda> Nothing I can do. In fact, I'm probably at school... maybe asleep ;)
<Seveas> schrodingers jenda
<gnomefreak> afk and typing. you got skillz ;)
<jenda> gnomefreak: yup ;)
<Seveas> telepathy
<Seveas> (pun intended)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Seveas: I think you can tell linuxba the good news.
* GazzaK wants a new cloak :-)
<Seveas> jenda, give him stupid/fool/gazzak :)
<GazzaK> :'(
* GazzaK wants a new (nice) cloak :-)
<jenda> Seveas: I can only give unaffiliated and tapthru
<jenda> :)
<jenda> GazzaK: you aint' getting tapthru.
<GazzaK> what is tapthru?
<jenda> That's a _prestige_ cloak.
<jenda> Even I did'nt dare take one.
<jenda> GazzaK: /j #help
<apokryphos> GazzaK: become a member and you get one for free
<Mez> jenda: shouldnt it be uberpimp/ then instead of tapthru
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> GazzaK: or donate to freenode and get one for cash!
<GazzaK> jenda, I like that channel
<Mez> jenda, or do nothing and get one for free
<GazzaK> sounds like a good place to autojoin
<jenda> GazzaK: very.
<Mez> GazzaK, tis
<jenda> hehe
<GazzaK> can I become a member? :-)
<Mez> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> !newmember
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newmember - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> !membership
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about membership - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !membership is <reply> See http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember fr details of membership
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
* jenda tries searching...
<gnomefreak> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jenda> haha
<gnomefreak> lol
<jenda> Mez: you should've tried searching.
<Mez> !forget membership
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<jenda> you should alias those.
<Mez> !membership is <alias> member
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !newmember is <alias> member
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<GazzaK> i'll need to actually need to learn how this linux thing works to become a ubuntu member
<Mez> Seveas - how about setting up ubuntu/pimp/* for ubunteros ?
<jenda> Seveas: you around?
<Mez> :P
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> GazzaK: trust me, you don't.
<gnomefreak> you have to know how linux works first? someone should have told me that months ago :(
<GazzaK> oh, really
<Mez> jenda, btw - I just submitted a group application
<jenda> GazzaK: you can join the marketing team - you just have to be able to talk about it then :)
<jenda> Mez: which?
<Mez> katapult ;0
<GazzaK> I do pimp ubuntu at any availible chance
<GazzaK> jenda, I think I already have
* jenda forces GazzaK to subscribe to the mailing list and join #ubuntu-marketing
<GazzaK> oops
<jenda> Mez: doesn't match - is that the group name? what channels?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: have you read the email from ljl yet?
<jenda> Seveas: could we have a trivia factoid?
<Mez> katapult is the group name
<gnomefreak> !trivia
<Mez> #katapult and #katapult-bot so far
<ubotu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! We schedule themed quizzes, every Friday, to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and keep you exercising those cranial muscles.
<gnomefreak> jenda: we do
<apokryphos> and of course you can
<jenda> !trivia
<jenda> ah
<jenda> sry
<apokryphos> timeout
<jenda> gnomefreak: I didn't see it on the site.
<jenda> aaha
<jenda> there are multiple pages.
* gnomefreak doesnt bother checking it much anymore i know most of the ones that are used on a daily basis and some others
<apokryphos> ubotu: brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<apokryphos> jenda: it's searchable
<apokryphos> but you can also search the factoids from here
<apokryphos> ubotu: search trivi
<ubotu> Found: trivia
<jenda> Mez: found.
<jenda> apokryphos: thx
<jenda> nice
<Mez> jenda: w00t :D at lewast it went through
<Mez> now 3 months and I might have it
<jenda> Mez: poke me later today, and it'll get done, I think.
<jenda> We're getting better.
<apokryphos> Mez: though you're not the only one :P
<Mez> jenda: np
<jenda> hehe
* Mez yawns
<Mez> now, do I go buy lemonade
<Mez> or do i drink the squash
<GazzaK> drink squash and jump about a lot to shake it up
<Mez> lol
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, majikstreet said: !wildtangent is insane
<Mez> !abuse > wildtangeny
<Mez> !abuse > wildtangent
<Mez> !botabuse > wildtangent
<TheSheep> shoudn't it go to majikstreet? :)
<Mez> TheSheep, whoops ;)
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> yeah, thats what I thought
<Mez> !botabuse > majikstreet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> Seveas, GazzaKicK - is that a new script you are writing?
<Seveas> now there's an idea!
<GazzaK> :'(
<Seveas> a script that kickforwards you to a random channel every 15 minutes
<GazzaK> it's bad enough people thinking i'm some sort of troll, what with all my kicks on the bantracker
<Seveas> have you *ever* been kicked for a reason?
<GazzaK> for a reason apart from randomness?
<Seveas> yes
<GazzaK> or bullying
<GazzaK> or "'cos I felt like it"
<GazzaK> or "I'm bored, I know, lets kick GazzaK 
<GazzaK> nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> sqlite> delete from bans where mask like '%@unaffiliated/gazzak';
<Seveas> sqlite> 
<Seveas> your bantracker record now is empty :)
<GazzaK> yay, I know longer "look" like a troll
<GazzaK> apart from my hobbit feet
<GazzaK> is that live Seveas ?
<apokryphos> slate still not clean, it seems
<apokryphos> odd
<Seveas> GazzaK, yes
<GazzaK> apokryphos, lol
<GazzaK> https://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?anonymous=1&query=GazzaK&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<GazzaK> still got 1000000's there :p
<Seveas> heh
<apokryphos> haha
<Seveas> I only removed the bans/forwards
<apokryphos> that is without a doubt the most bans someone has ;-)
<Seveas> yeah
<GazzaK> dunno why???
<apokryphos> bad troll/abuser
<GazzaK> you said you liked it
<apokryphos> =)
<Seveas> the slate is a bit cleaner now
<GazzaK> yay, only 5 pages now, down from 101
<GazzaK> scary how half of those are me kicking others
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> let's rebuild your track record
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b GazzaK!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b GazzaK!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<GazzaK> :-(
<apokryphos> better ;-)
* Seeker` misses randomly abusing op powers
<Mez> /cs lart GazzaK 
<Mez> Seveas, small point regarding chanserv.py
<Mez> it doesnt need to op/deop to just kick
<Seveas> Mez, /
<Seveas> ?
<Mez> Seveas - you wrote chanserv.py right /
<Seveas> yes
<Mez> ok
<Mez> well when you do
<Seveas> but I'm intrigued
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth_]  by ChanServ
<Mez> /cs kick name
<Mez> it ops, removes them from the channel
<Mez> and then deops
<Seveas> yup
<Mez> but it's calling chanserv
<Mez> to do the remove
<Mez> so it doesnt need to do the op/deop
<Seveas> it does not
<Seveas> chanserv can't remove
<Seveas> it calls chanserv only for op/deop
<GazzaK> it does if you are not in the chanserv op list ( hehe )
* Seeker` wonders if it is any easier to write bots in python than eggdrop
<Seveas>         if self.typ in [KICK, KICKBAN, KICKNAMEBAN, LART] :
<Seveas>             self.ctx.command("REMOVE %s %s :%s" % (self.channel, self.nick, self.comment))
<Seveas> 
<Seveas> no chanserv in there
<Mez> ah ok, apologies Seveas I thought remove was a chanserv command
<Seeker`> are the scripts available online anywhere?
<GazzaK> yes
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<Seeker`> where?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth__]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> google -> kaarsemaker chanserv.py 
<GazzaK> how can a voice be reoved twice?
<Seveas> no idea
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> lol
<Seveas> chanserv hates you!
<GazzaK> no, thats you
<GazzaK> :'(
<Seveas> true
<GazzaK> I still love you
<GazzaK> owww, lots of nalioth's
<Seeker`> are the scripts that the bots run available online?
<apokryphos> they're supybot plugins, and they are too
<apokryphos> ubotu: brain
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GazzaK> it has a brain, ummm, yummy
<Seeker`> bazaar wont let me get the code
<apokryphos> what is the error?
<Seeker`> branch: could not determine source revision from directory: /home/cjo20/ubuntu_bots
<Seeker`> wait, i'm being stupid
<Seeker`> playing with regexs all day has fried my brain
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> --- Loaded Chanserv helper 1.0.1 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<Seveas> the first patch in quite a while ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> Seveas, it's still the 1.0 on your site
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<Mez> apokryphos, see I got a mute in there first ;)
<apokryphos> mutes suck :P
<Mez> mutes are the easiest way thougjh
<GazzaK> http://www.kaarsemaker.net/files/smokekills.swf  hehe
<Seeker`> Seveas: You been writing scripts for bots long?
<Seveas> for a while
<Seveas> ubotu/ubugtu are almost 8 months old
<Seveas> but I had bots before that :)
<Seveas> actually, ubugtu is considerably older
<Seeker`> have you ever used eggdrops?
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> but I don;t like TCL at all
<Seeker`> why not?
<Seveas> because it sucks :)
<Seeker`> i'm trying to write a bot that logs meetings and makes the output nice so its easier to write minutes for them
<Mez> Seveas, I take it you dont like haskell then ?
* Seeker` wonders if he should learn to write python
<GazzaK> sssssssss
<GazzaK> my attempt at python
<TheSheep> GazzaK: how can you! my mother was a saint!
<GazzaK> pardon?
<somerville32> jenda++
<TheSheep> GazzaK: sssssssss yourself!
<GazzaK> okay
<GazzaK> ouch, that hurts
<jenda> huh?
<jenda> somerville32: what'd I do? :)
<jenda> oooh
<jenda> mailing list
<jenda> right?
<somerville32> yup
<jenda> 
<Mez> Seveas, how hard would it be to impement jenda's suggestion ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> s/how hard would it be to implement/what do you think about/
<Mez> s/(how hard would it be to implement)/what do you think about \& $1/
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I gotta go to the post office now. later.
<Mez> hf
<LjL> high frequencies?
<Mez> ^acronym hf
<Mez> http://slang.acronymfinder.com/acronym.aspx?rec={97C3CADD-89E8-11D4-8351-00C04FC2C2BF}
<LjL> high frequencies or human factors, according to the first google hit
<LjL> that too, i guess
<somerville32> high five?
<somerville32> oh, have fun
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> "We are aware of the problems with ubotu" <- what problems, this time?
<Mez> LjL thats old
<LjL> guess i can remove it then?
<LjL> ah nevermind
<Mez> already did
<Mez> keep an eye on -offtopic
<LjL> doing so
<LjL> perhaps this time it was a bit excessive though, they *are* talking about philosophy... with a bit of religion references in it, yeah
<LjL> but, no, they're already verging on religion again
<Mez> <GeekChick|> blimpdude, oh yes...sacrifice the human cattle to appease the gods.
<Mez> <GeekChick|> Some life.
<Mez> <blimpdude> except religions like christianity, islam and jeudaism
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v somerville32]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Mez: confirmed as GC for Katapult.
<jenda> apokryphos: the reason you're discriminated: you're in the states ;)
<Mez> jenda, yeah - Phil just poked me
<jenda> cool
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> jenda: united states of Great Britain? ;-)
<jenda> apokryphos: but you should be up, soon ;)
<apokryphos> cool
<apokryphos> jenda: what is the real reason there's evil discrimination? :P
<jenda> apokryphos: because the guy who did Mez didn't feel like making an international phone call :)
<apokryphos> jenda: eh? What for?
<jenda> apokryphos: (although he near insisted on calling _me_ to confirm ##chess... even though he confirmed me yesterday for #tapthru :)))
<jenda> apokryphos: to confirm that you are _contact_able.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hah
<somerville32> I registered for ##lpc years ago
<somerville32> and I never got called
<somerville32> (I did it for #lpuni too)
<somerville32> Is the "backlog" an excuse to get out of calling long distance? : P
<apokryphos> it's not for registering, it's for getting a hostmask
<apokryphos> well, cloaks
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> I wasn't talking about channel registration
<apokryphos> oh, Isee
<somerville32> I was talking about registering as the contact so that I could give out cloaks
<jenda> Seveas: pingers
<jenda> Seveas: 2 things
<Seveas> jenda: oh noes
<jenda> !xchatsysinfo
<ubotu> http://dev.realistanew.com/xchat/sysinfo.py
<jenda> We banned using that in #ubuntuforums
<Seveas> dude, make factoids which have more than a url plzkthxbye
<jenda> I'd rephrase that factoid, mentioning that it shouldn't ...
<jenda> yes.
<jenda> ...shouldn't be used too much, and not at all in topical channels.
<Seveas> if i see that being used anywhere, be sure I kick
<Seveas> even in -offtopic
<jenda> yes.
<LjL> what's that
<LjL> is that the thing with a colored bar?
<Seveas> yes
<LjL> then i've seen it used often enough
<jenda> yes.
<jenda> :)
<Seveas> ya know what
<Seveas> !forget xchatsysinfo
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<jenda> Not good.
<LjL> i mean i've seen the *thing* used, not the *factoid*
<jenda> Seveas: I'd give them the link... but explain to use it in their _own_ channels, not in public ones.
<Seveas> LjL, the thing should not be used in ubuntu channels, so why would we need a factoid for it?
<somerville32> I find the script useful! :)
<jenda> The sysinfo plugin can be used to display system stats in IRC. You can download it here: <> However, it isn't appreciated in any Ubuntu channels, nor in most topical channels.
<jenda> Seveas: in case people do
<jenda> !language | Seveas
<ubotu> Seveas: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Seveas> eh?
<LjL> Seveas: i guess we probably don't, unless it *gets* used often enough to warrant a factoid deploring its use
<jenda> Seveas: or, include one that doesn't have the link at all... but have a factoid.
<somerville32> It answers a lot of questions off the bat
<LjL> or that
<Seveas> jenda, that sounds like a plan
<somerville32> ie. CPU model, how much ram, how much disk space, video card, etc.
<jenda> somerville32: how long does either of those take to type?
<jenda> Seveas: can I continue to the next issue? :)
<somerville32> jenda: Some users don't know how to find that info
<Seveas> jenda, not nearly as long as it takes to download the script :)
<LjL> anyway, now let's not make a huge deal of this small thing please
<jenda> Seveas: exactly.
<LjL> i'd say "who cares"
<Seveas> jenda, sure, move on please
<jenda> somerville32: but they know how to install that script... mhm...
<jenda> Seveas: so, as a reaction to our banning that...
<somerville32> jenda: Most people know how to download a file
<jenda> OMG! Grep says 500 uses of that thing in #ubuntuforums
<nalioth> good morning Seveas 
<Seveas> shiver
<jenda> (/me feels like just having found a tumor)
<Seveas> jenda, heh
<jenda> anyway...
<LjL> jenda: a grep keyword?
<jenda> Someone started complaining that some of the @t, @bauer and @chuck quotes weren't family friendly.
<jenda> LjL: "Computer:"
<Seveas> jenda, full ack
<Seveas> it has a "bad words" filter which could be improved
<jenda> Seveas: however, they offered to find them for us.
<jenda> If you get him a list.
<Seveas> there is no list
<jenda> pulled?
<Seveas> it grabs them live from 4q.cc
<jenda> hm
<jenda> dayum
<jenda> Seveas: and the bad words filter?
<jenda> blacklist better than no list :)
<jenda> Seveas: assuming I have a worker for it ;)
<Seveas> feel free to file bugs with words to filter
<somerville32> Btw, that malt guy came for a visit the other night again
<jenda> Seveas: no easier way?
<Seveas> somerville32, lovely
<Seveas> I hope you thwacked his butt with a big bointy hobbsee of doom
<somerville32> He apparently has logs that prove that Jenda and Mez were flooding his IRC server. He sent them to me via e-mail but I haven't had a chance to review them.
<jenda> somerville32: you don't have to, we've all confessed, I think ;)
<somerville32> Ah.
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> bad boys
<jenda> yep
<LjL> guys... guys... i'm wordless
<Seveas> as ops you really shouldn't do that
<jenda> I know.
* jenda isn't proud. Won't ever do it again.
<Seveas> and you as freenode staff definitely not
* somerville32 was hoping that Mez and Jenda didn't actually do it.
<somerville32> :/
<jenda> heh
* Seveas is rather disappointed
<jenda> I understand.
<jenda> (and I apologize)
* jenda stopped as soon as he realised that it wasn't exactly the best thing to do.
<somerville32> Mez told me he didn't do anything malicious
<jenda> Well, it's not like we killed him. We pasted bits.
* jenda might've pasted about a page of text
<somerville32> Mez certainly didn't disclose what he did when enquired
<jenda> I don't know what he did exactly.
<jenda> I don't think it was all him, either.
<somerville32> Who else do you think was participating?
<jenda> (all mez)
<jenda> No idea
<jenda> I could check the log, if you insisted.
<jenda> I'd greatly prefer not pointing a finger, though :)
<jenda> I don't think it's worth a witch hunt, really, and I believe they'll admit it, anyway.
<somerville32> This is certainly an interesting revelation
<somerville32> I know I personally appreciate your honesty though
<jenda> I don't see it as a really big deal. It's definitely non-CoC, but wasn't too serious, and he was one of the worst trolls I've seen in a long while.
<jenda> I understand others are of different opinions, and I'll accept whatever it implies.
<nalioth> did seveas get fixed up?
<Seveas> nalioth, ?
<nalioth> Seveas: you asked for me or r0b earlier
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> that was done
<Seveas> jende sometimes is useful ;)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> not often, though.
<jenda> but then again, he's banned while not in use ;)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> somerville32: PriceChild was involved too
<PriceChild> Hello.....?
<Amaranth> and hobbsee
<jenda> Amaranth: I believe he wasn't.
<PriceChild> I'll brb.. nipping out for some choccy.... please explain :)
<jenda> PriceChild: irc.m4lt.com
<Amaranth> jenda: 3 of the 4 people i recognized from the long have admitted to it, he shows up in the log too
<Amaranth> s/long/log/
<jenda> funky, I can't find the log here.
<somerville32> jenda: We have the server logs.
<Amaranth> Personally what I'm most upset about is the lopsided punishments being handed out
<somerville32> Amaranth, Yes and the most ironic part about the entire thing is that they contacted the ISP to report *Malt's* misbehaviour.
<jenda> still can't find it, weird.
<Amaranth> I yell at people on IRC and get in big trouble, you all do something that I'm pretty sure is a felony and get a slap on the wrist
<jenda> Amaranth: it was no way that serious.
<somerville32> jenda: How so?
<Amaranth> And make me look stupid because I told malt there was no way one of you could have done such a thing
<jenda> Amaranth: hm, I'm really sorry.
<jenda> It was just plain stupid, that's for sure.
<jenda> not even bip stored the log, dammit.
<somerville32> I'm just completely shocked.
<jenda> somerville32: could you please forward it to me?
<somerville32> jenda: Sure. I'll do it in a bit when I get a chance.
<jenda> ok
<somerville32> Did apokryphos take part?
<jenda> I don't think so.
<jenda> somerville32: grep the log for Pricey, though - I'm quite sure he was there, but didn't say/do anything.
<Amaranth> jenda: he spammed pi
<jenda> ah, that's right.
<Amaranth> [PriceChild]  Pi to one MILLION decimal places
<Amaranth> [PriceChild]  3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679
<Amaranth> and so on
* jenda has a bad memory.
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> that doesn't look good.
* jenda is sure it's not intentional.
<somerville32> Jenda, none of this looks good
<Amaranth> jenda: you seem to have been the worst
<Amaranth> When is the next meeting?
<jenda> whoa, really?
<jenda> tell me that ain't true.
<Amaranth> http://www.m4lt.com/~unreal/malt.log
* jenda feels really stupid now.
<jenda> All I can say is, it seemed like fun at that moment. I didn't feel like we were hurting anyone, or doing any damage.
<Amaranth> Seemed like revenge to me
<jenda> I admit it's certainly un-CoC.
<jenda> hm
<jenda> I didn't feel vengeful, no.
<Amaranth> un-CoC? it's not even legal
<somerville32> not to mention un-LCoC as well
<jenda> Amaranth: I count 76 lines, how can that be illegal?
<jenda> (of me)
<somerville32> jenda: Does it matter if it is 100000 lines or 76 lines?
<jenda> somerville32: well, actually, yes - and no.
<Amaranth> looks like a DDoS attack to me
<jenda> yes, Amaranth.
<jenda> I'm very sorry about that.
<Amaranth> that's pretty illegal
<jenda> I've never been involved in anything like that before, and as soon as I realised what I'm doing, I stopped.
<jenda> It looked like having a bit of fun at a troll's expense.
<jenda> Amaranth: why do you say I seem to be the worst of them there?
<Amaranth> i suppose whoever fred is was worse
<Amaranth> your stuff is mixed in with his, makes it look like yours was longer
<jenda> well, I doubt that really matters.
<jenda> It's the stupidest thing I've ever done. I know that, and I won't ever do it again.
<somerville32> I don't think that really excuses what happened
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jenda> somerville32: neither do I.
<jenda> I'm accepting the consequences, and I'm sorry for it.
<PriceChild> same :(
<somerville32> This could be very bad press wise :/
<jenda> I'd hope not.
* somerville32 envisions the next Slashdot news headline: "Ubuntu IRC OPs Maliciously Attack Users"
<jenda> I suggest giving my cloak for as long as deemed necessary.
<jenda> somerville32: heh, I doubt it.
<somerville32> jenda: They've posted stupider stuff :P
<jenda> s/necessary/appropriate/
<jenda> I haven't, really...
* jenda goes meditate in a corner.
* PriceChild sits with jenda
<somerville32> I'm going to go speak with some wise people... lets see how we can get through this together as a team.
<jenda> do as you must, somerville32
<apokryphos> somerville32: I didn't take part. Though you could always ask me directly :)
<somerville32> apokryphos, Did you take part? ;] 
<apokryphos> somerville32: yes. We broke the walls down!
<apokryphos> Seveas: any chance you could make ubotu rejoin #ubuntu-gr ?
<somerville32> apokryphos, hehe!
<Seveas> %join #ubuntu-gr
<apokryphos> thanks =)
<Seveas> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Insisting will result in actions being taken.
* apokryphos hates bold text on irc
<jenda> hehe
<Amaranth> err
<LjL> not my idea that :P
<LjL> though i liked it
<LjL> still, it doesn't really work on -offtopic since +c is set
<apokryphos> -c in -offtopic is suicide
<LjL> i know
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgwork]  by ChanServ
<mc44> should be "Insisting on continuing..." no?
<LjL> i'm not the englishman
<mc44> or just Continuing
<mc44> rather than insisting
<apokryphos> insisting is fine, but actions should be action
<LjL> !stop is <regex> /Insisting/Continuing/
<ubotu> stop is already known
<LjL> blah. i got it wrong anyway
<LjL> come to an agreement :P
<apokryphos> though mc44 is right in that we probably mean continuing and not insisting
<apokryphos> (though syntactically it's unproblematic)
<LjL> !no stop is <regex> /Continuing/Insisting/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no stop is <regex> /actions/action/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !stop
<ubotu> stop is <regex> /actions/action/
<mc44> LjL: no back again! :)
<LjL> ... the bot page says that >:
<LjL> ah no it doesn't :P
<LjL> ok now i don't know what the code for bold is
<mc44> well its irrelevant as it wont be bolded anyway, right :)
<LjL> that's quite true
<LjL> !no stop is <reply> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Amaranth> Ctrl-Shift-u2
<LjL> u2?
<Amaranth> u for unicode, 2 for 0x02
<Seveas> moo
<jenda> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<jenda> no bold.
<jenda> :)
<somerville32> test
<somerville32> Weee :)
<somerville32> It works
<LjL> Amaranth: meaning i should actually type the letter "u" followed by 2? if so doesn't work here
<Amaranth> yes
<apokryphos> evil evil bold
<Amaranth> LjL: it's for gtk apps
<somerville32> I'm so cool :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+c]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> lalala
<LjL> Amaranth: oh
<Amaranth> i forget the control code for underline and reverse
<apokryphos> green pastures; mmmm
<Amaranth> test
<somerville32> Warning. I'm cool.
<apokryphos> Amaranth: surely you don't presume our gnome usability expert is using konversation ;-)
<apokryphos> * LjL
<mc44> *who* _needs_ *real* /formatting/
<LjL> apokryphos: well it could be a generic X thing for all i knew
<LjL> mc44: NOBODY!
<TheSheep> ctrl+b works in irssi...
<apokryphos> yeah
<LjL> "add bookmark" here ;)
<TheSheep> LjL: opera?
<LjL> no konversation :)
<LjL> and yes it has bookmarks
<LjL> i'm not *entirely* sure what they are
<TheSheep> lol, usability ftw
<Amaranth> test
<Amaranth> arg
<nalioth> hope that wasn't a successful test of gravity with a heavy object
<Amaranth> all the docs on the underline control code say it's \037
<Amaranth> but that's the number 7
<somerville32> Test.
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> test
<somerville32> Most interesting.
* somerville32 goes to test somewhere else.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, apokryphos said: !free formats is <alias> freeformats
<apokryphos> rejected
<Seveas> !free formats is <alias> freeformats
<ubotu> free formats is already known
<Seveas> !-free formats
<ubotu> free formats is <alias> codecs - added by apokryphos on 2007-01-22 22:13:53
<Seveas> !-freeformats
<ubotu> freeformats is <alias> codecs - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 19:15:07
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> (#ubuntu) ikonia again... see the comments on dash/bash. i *keep* not liking the attiutde
<tonyyarusso> man....
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Spoken to him/her yet?
<LjL> well no. not sure how to take him/her
<tonyyarusso> should be fun :X
<LjL> geee
<LjL> i knew him from since he joined (have him on highlight)
<LjL> and i'm still slow enough to let 7 lines pass
<tonyyarusso> eep
<tonyyarusso> I just looked fishily at the nick
<LjL> i looked fishily at the ident
<LjL> he never changed it, it's always dp
<LjL> if you look at the tracker, he's been doing this for ages
<LjL> banned the ident now... i had the name banned, too, but then someone else was hit by that ban :-\
<Seeker``> i dont think they had heard of  "subtle"
<LjL> heh
<LjL> hope not too many people would use "dp" as an ident
<Seeker``> i doubt it
* tonyyarusso ponders who Seeker`` is, btw?  :)
<Seeker``> just a random person from ubuntu-uk
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> cool
<Seeker``> its not a problem me being in her eisit?
* tonyyarusso /msgd ikonia
<tonyyarusso> Seeker``: Nope.
<mc44> Seeker``: unless you start calling tonyyarusso names :)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: seen the latest repeated message to cold_fire too? =)
<maddash> is nalioth around?
<LjL> if he is i believe you will know shortly
<nalioth> maddash: yes, i am
<tonyyarusso> LjL: yeah
<Seeker``> how do you become ubuntu ops?
<maddash> how do you become debian ops?
<nalioth> Seeker``: you are asked to become one based on your input into Ubuntu
<DBO> I slept with Seveas
<nalioth> maddash: did you need something?
<tonyyarusso> People chatter in hushed tones in darkened rooms over pizza with large men standing by the doors with intimidating looks, and then the short man in the suit comes out to the street and nods towards you.  If you return the nod the right way, you're in.  If not, concrete shoes for you.
<mc44> DBO: was it good?
* Seeker`` doubts he has contributed enough
<DBO> Seeker``, its not that glamorous, everything you do gets double and triple checked, and half the community hates you out of principle
<maddash> DBO: good god.
<Seeker``> DBO: What do the ops do?
<maddash> nalioth: can I get an unaffil cloak?
<DBO> Seeker``, we try our best to enforce the code of conduct
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, lol
<maddash> don't ops generally have a superiority complex?
<nalioth> maddash: usually one /msgs me with these requests  :)  (you'll see why in a second)
<DBO> maddash, I dont know, who are you to ask me these questions, you're nobody!
<DBO> Im also made of solid gold
<Seeker``> DBO: Mostly stopping trolls etc. then?
<ubotwo> In #ubuntu-offtopic, tonyyarusso said: !music players is <alias> players
<tonyyarusso> boo
<tonyyarusso> oooh, nvm.  special bot
<DBO> Seeker``, mostly
<LjL> you must be the only one making aliases with names longer than the original ffactoid
<DBO> ...thats true
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i could add it but then i'd have to remember to sync it all with ubotu. which i won't :P
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Music_Shuffle wanted it :)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Yeah, don't worry about it
<Seeker``> DBO: Sounds like fun :P
<DBO> Seeker``, yeah, some people pull teeth for fun too
<DBO> we call them dentists I believe
* tonyyarusso never understood dentists
<DBO> "I want to make money, but I also want to hurt people"
<DBO> you could try to become an EFnet op, but that doesnt pay
<DBO> or you become a dentist
<Seeker``> DBO: What made you decide to do it?
<DBO> Seeker``, lack of warning
<mc44> Seeker``: his love of justice, and pulling teeth
<Seeker``> heh
* Seeker`` wonders how you would go about pulling teeth over irc
<Seeker``> hmmm, maybe someone should write an RFC :P
<DBO> Seeker``, well I dont exactly pull the teeth
<DBO> instead I kick with such force that the teeth get knocked out when their jaw hits their desk
<Seeker``> how long have you been involved with ubuntu
<DBO> mmmmmmm
* DBO checks his uptime
<LjL> tsk
<tonyyarusso> My uptime got reset yesterday b/c in the 4:00 AM delerium I thought it would be fun to try compiz....
<maddash> LOL
<maddash> how'd it go?
<tonyyarusso> Not good.
<DBO> oh man you have no idea what fun it is to have probably one of the few boxes in the world that were originally upgraded from sarge all the way to edgy eft
<LjL> beryl made you reboot? nice
<DBO> compiz, not beryl =P
<tonyyarusso> A dozen reboots and multiple driver configs later, nothing.  Oh, and my sound was muting ever time I rebooted.
<LjL> yeah whatever
<DBO> tonyyarusso, what video card?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso is a non-screen+irssi using heretic
<tonyyarusso> DBO: ATI Radeon Mobility X300
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> your screwed =P
<DBO> why would you buy ATI
<LjL> DBO: uhm... my server box is old enough, but i mean, i've rebooted it. if nothing else, because in 6 years power goes out at least once or twice, y'know......
<tonyyarusso> DBO: I didn't know!  I didn't start on Linux until I'd had the box a couple of months.
<maddash> tonyyarusso: thinkpad t43/t42?
<tonyyarusso> maddash: T43, yep.
<DBO> LjL, battery backups
<maddash> tonyyarusso: wow. same here.
<tonyyarusso> maddash: 2668-49U?
<DBO> I have apache servers here at work with uptimes in the 7 years range
<DBO> mostly because all they do is server one tiny internal page
<DBO> that has one bit of it that updates dynamically
<DBO> and thats it
<maddash> tonyyarusso: 2686-M7U
<Seeker``> DBO: you didnt answer the question
<LjL> DBO: no kernel updates *ever*?
<Seeker``> :P
<DBO> LjL, why?
<DBO> its not connected to the internet
<LjL> hm well *shrug*
<DBO> its only connected to around 30 boxes
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Quinn_Storm and others have suspected it would work under the 'radeon' driver, but I don't know how.
<DBO> tonyyarusso, it will
<DBO> but
<DBO> you have to get DRI working
<DBO> and then fight it tooth and nail to get the right resolution
<DBO> then again for the refresh rate
<maddash> tonyyarusso: you sure fglrx isn't working out for you?
<mc44> you all need an !o4ops factoid :p
<LjL> err
<LjL> he'ss right
<DBO> Seeker``, I have been involved with ubuntu for many years
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Well, I could give that a shot, if I knew what I was doing.
<Seeker``> DBO: quite a while then
<tonyyarusso> maddash: fglrx hates me.  Last spring it was hard lockup city.
<tonyyarusso> mc44: true :S
<DBO> fglrx hard locks often when switching to console
<maddash> tonyyarusso: from resume, rah?
<tonyyarusso> mc44: (we stop if something interesting happens)
<maddash> DBO: you mean ctrl+alt+f2
<tonyyarusso> maddash: Switching back and forth console / X
<LjL> !music players is <alias> players
<ubotu> music players is already known
<DBO> tonyyarusso, are you running the radeon driver right now?
<DBO> maddash, yes
<tonyyarusso> LjL: beat you
<maddash> tonyyarusso: it's fine over here
<LjL> :P
<LjL> tonyyarusso: it's for the best, as usual i had forgot to identify anyway
<DBO> maddash, its on a per card basis
<maddash> tonyyarusso: just add the "option composite disable" to your xorg.conf
<maddash> DBO: we have the same exact card. roughly the same system.
<tonyyarusso> maddash: Um, but don't we need that?
<DBO> maddash, I mean literally per card (per revision even)
<tonyyarusso> eek
<DBO> tonyyarusso, running radeon or fglrx?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-23
<maddash> tonyyarusso: try 8.28...that's the one available in the debian repo....
<LjL> perhaps move to -offtopic or -xgl hm?
<maddash> tonyyarusso: it's supposedly more stable
<DBO> LjL, and actually use the proper channel? =P
<tonyyarusso> DBO: I've tried both.  'ati' atm, although I hear that might be an alias for radeon now...
<LjL> yeah that would be the idea :P
<DBO> tonyyarusso, it is yes, move over to offtopic and I will support you =)
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Sure
<tonyyarusso> (As IF I'm not already in offtopic)
<DBO> also, just to make ljl happy
<DBO> spam spam spam spam spam
<tonyyarusso> (Ever been to the museum?)
<LjL> DBO: actually it was mc44's suggestion originally, and since this channel is public, you're giving a bad PR image. /me slaps you :P
<mc44> LjL: dont blame me!
<Seeker``> where are the ops from?
<LjL> wonderland
<mc44> neverland
<Seeker``> wow
<mc44> ranch
<LjL> mc44: i was *praising* you, there is a difference. then if people see it as blame, hey, not my fault for sure :P
<Seeker``> 2nd star to the right, straight on till morning?
<tonyyarusso> Seeker``: all over, really.  You could check our wiki pages :)
<LjL> not sure mine mentions anything...
<LjL> unless it's been changed again
* DBO slaps LjL 
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Yeah, well your page is unspeakably lame ;)
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i didn't write it
<tonyyarusso> exactly
<LjL> tonyyarusso: here, it's worse now. or better. or the objective man would just says it takes up more bytes.
<mc44> LjL: AutoDeb? oooh thats nasty
<LjL> quite
<LjL> fortunately i don't think anyone uses it
<LjL> i don't use it at any rate, i care for my system :)
<LjL> hahah i didn't see that a new "known problem" had been added... "The script uses sh when it really needs Bash ( on Edgy, sh != bash )" <- booo to me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
(effie_jayx/#ubuntu-ops) thanks again jenda ... gee talk about Freenode efficiency...
(effie_jayx/#ubuntu-ops) :D
(jenda/#ubuntu-ops) hehe :)
<jenda> effie_jayx: tell him I expect him to /msg me back the verification string.
<effie_jayx> jenda,  he hasn't recieved it.
<jenda> effie_jayx: have him PM me his email address.
<jenda> I think I could argue a tiny typo.
<LjL> [17:38:57]  <Rprp>   Akak|Pollito BBking ChanServ Duiv`fifa`07 Dylanp|AA Eggdrop JGotti|AFK Lexus ramarte Rprp` Vuilnizak|afk [madman] 
<LjL> [17:38:57]  <-- Rprp has left this server ("Can't sleep.......................Clowns will eat me").
<LjL> how's it that this feels like a deja vu
<jenda> effie_jayx: I've got the email right.
<jenda> hmm
<effie_jayx> I told him to check his spam and see
<jenda> resent
<effie_jayx> ?
<LjL> hmm, it sounds like a dejavu because Rprp has repeatedly, in the last month, pasted nicklist for other channels
<LjL> which reside on other servers, it would seem judging from how few of the nicks are online
<jenda> effie_jayx: "me llego tu email de alli que te paso"
<jenda> what's that?
<effie_jayx> jenda, " I got your email, "What do I have to send to you?"
<jenda> aah
<LjL> punctuation would have helped for me :P
<jenda> nooo
<jenda> he's pasting the entire message :)
<jenda> effie_jayx: he should paste the verification string in the middle of the message, in quotes
<jenda> effie_jayx: it starts with "Ell..."
<effie_jayx> jenda, ok he knows now...
<effie_jayx> di he get it?
<jenda> effie_jayx: yes, tell him to change his password ASAP
<jenda> :)
<jenda> done.
<jenda> this one was tough ;)
<jenda> effie_jayx: for next time, keep in mind nalioth could probably help a bit better...
<effie_jayx> jenda,  you offered ;)
* jenda can manage french and slavic languages, but not spanish :(
<jenda> effie_jayx: I didn't know the conditions :)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  that's why stood by you bro... I was not about to leave you with a New kid and spanish only
<jenda> 
<effie_jayx> now teach me how to do that japanese character...
<jenda> never :)
<jenda> it's a kana_TSU, I can tell you that ;)
<GazzaK>  this one?
<LjL> !tsu
<ubotu>  is Error: unresolvable <alias>
<LjL> ah no it was removed
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, poningru said: !twinview is TwinView is dual monitor setup for nvidia cards with two monitor output: more details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<LjL> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<LjL> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<LjL> hmm, not sure what should be aliased to what
<GazzaK> link one to the other (see !dualhead)
<LjL> well it would seem from the wiki that twinview is "nvidia's instance" of xinerama or something
<effie_jayx> GazzaK,  yes that one...
<GazzaK>   dunno, magic
<LjL> !no dualhead is <reply> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !twinview is <alias> xinerama
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no xinerama an extension to the X Window System which allows X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<effie_jayx> jenda and GazzaK  :S ...
<GazzaK> effie_jayx, I cheated and just cut and pasted jenda's 
<GazzaK> see ya, I'm off home
<effie_jayx> LOL
<TheSheep> 
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> do we want to keep the libc6 mention on the #ubuntu topic? there is an update in -updates and the changelog looks like it fixes that
<LjL> not sure if the people affected *can* update though
<gnomefreak> Seveas: when you get time can we get ubugtu in #ubuntu-mozillateam?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, is the mozilla team bug contact for all mozilla products in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: good question. prolly not since mark is hiring a ubuntu firefox guy to replace ian
<gnomefreak> we are a bug team for the most part
<Seveas> gnomefreak, the team can still subscribe to all firefox bugs
<gnomefreak> we are
<gnomefreak> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7757 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, ping
<ubotu> In ubotu, dwidmann said: linux is not windows
* gnomefreak wonders what brain surgeon's question provoke that try at a factoid
<LjL> probably just playing with the bot
<gnomefreak> true
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: pong
* somerville32 forgets what he wanted.
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> see -marketing
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-ops:apokryphos] : Welcome to the home of the operators of all Ubuntu (and derivatives) channels | This channel is for operator/abuse questions only | support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | Next IRC Op meeting: Tuesday 21:00 UTC Current Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcOperatorMeetingAgenda
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> Seveas: good stuff; looking forward to it :)
<apokryphos> I really think things will settle down after this current heat-wave
<elkbuntu> Seveas, ping?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, ?
<Seveas> apokryphos, let's hope so
<elkbuntu> Seveas, to PM
<gnomefreak> anyone running dapper?
<Seveas> I am
<Seveas> on my server
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> how is it on server?
<Seveas> a+
<gnomefreak> as not on
<gnomefreak> cool i was thinking of running a server with it. i dont trust edgy as server
<tonyyarusso> Fine except that the sobby version is unusable.
<Seveas> yeah, dappers *obby sucks
<LjL> sobby?
<tonyyarusso> server version of gobby
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<LjL> jesus i get mad when people tell me they already know about things instead of reading the bot factoids that *perfectly answer them* in one sentence
<LjL> especially when more than one of them do that at the same time. obnoxious know-it-alls
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-26
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal_]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> LjL, You're just not good enough... I expect you to know everything going on inside their minds as well as their OS!
<ompaul> PriceChild, you are not good enough you gave away useful information in that
<ompaul> :P
<maxamillion> PriceChild: j0
<LjL> ompaul: is that sarcasm?
<PriceChild> hey maxamillion :)
<ompaul> LjL, kind of, more like a double dose of irony, washed down with a tinge of what is the world coming to
<LjL> darn
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, Hey no fair! - You got on http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6288119.stm and I didn't :(
<LjL> if you ask how you can force an fsck on reboot, and i give you the !fsck factoid, you can see for yourself that it tells you how to do that. it may be wrong about it, what do i know, but it does
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Were you after they closed requests?  They might still be processing.  Mez made it too.
<gnomefreak> when did we make a flash plugin for 64 bit :(
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, No I submitted a few days ago
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: odd
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: we did?
<PriceChild> They obviously didn't like mine :)
<gnomefreak> what a bug reporter said
<gnomefreak> im gonna ping crimsun and ask i think
<gnomefreak> libflash-mozplugin + libflash0c2 is what hes saying runs on 64bit
<gnomefreak> they seem to both be in universe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: not adobe flash
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: and not very good
<gnomefreak> so its one of those things that dont work really either
<maddash> gah, I assumed that he left b/c he had no idea of why pasting was wrong
<LjL> maddash: it's just not productive to talk about operator actions in #ubuntu, which is why there is this channel
<LjL> maddash: maybe he had no idea of anything that happened
<LjL> maddash: but at any rate, my primary concern is that the channel doesn't get flooded
<LjL> maddash: so since he still hadn't finished pasting apparently, i muted him
<maddash> no, I'm not saying the mute was wrong...it wasn't....
<LjL> maddash: i sent him a !paste factoid in a private query too, though
<maddash> oh! nvm everything, then
<LjL> tonyyarusso: [02:26:24]  <tommckay> i didn't see humour being banned anywhere. (private query - redirected here)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Part of a general crackdown on language after I started hilighting things and saw how bad it is.  Welcome to come here for follow-up if desired.
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i know i was going to kick him too for that matter, just i opted for the "ahum"
<LjL> not sure why he queried me and not you
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<LjL> sure enough the n-words sets up enough highlights on us...
<tonyyarusso> eww, I have 42 hilights now :P
<LjL> tonyyarusso: oh i definitely beat you, let me count
* somerville32 has like 4
<somerville32> lol
<LjL> tonyyarusso: 106
<somerville32> Crazy
<tonyyarusso> nice
<LjL> not really, i just am too lazy to remove the ones i don't need anymore
<LjL> it's not like they're all "dangerous" words, most of them are hostmasks
<tonyyarusso> a lot of mine are too
<tonyyarusso> I added some coolness to the auto_sev_bleh script to add a hostmask hilight for anyone I take action against.
* Seeker` has a list of "bad" words and their variants somewhere
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'm much more do-it-yourself with konversation ;\
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: can you post it somewhere? i didnt know you knew perl
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I don't.  ;)  I guessed.  I have some other things I want to try - I'll probably post it if I succeed.
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I want to add auto-op for topic changes and ban-remove kinds of things, as well as scanning the chanserv.py to see if there are other things I should try to translate.
<gnomefreak> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> Xchat's already supports that ;] 
<LjL> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<LjL> !no blacklist is <reply> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !modules is <alias> blacklist
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Well yeah, hence looking at the script to see what's in there.
* somerville32 nods.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* Hobbsee waves
* tonyyarusso waves back
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<Hobbsee> any new developments or blow ups?
<tonyyarusso> Not that I know of
<Hobbsee> oh good
* Hobbsee frowns
<Hobbsee> two legit messages thunderbird thinks is spam
* Hobbsee rescues
<somerville32> Jenda, unfortunately, blew up today due to spontaneous combustion. We will miss her.
<tonyyarusso> Well, Rhythmbox apparently won't start, but hey
<Hobbsee> ah, one is asking for mroe ops at the council
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> bah.  you didnt want it to start anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<somerville32> It's a ghost!
<Hobbsee> argh!  a ghost!!!
<tonyyarusso> wooooowoooooooooooooo
* Kamping_Kaiser reaches for his ghost-busters kit
<somerville32> hehe
* somerville32 nukes dvorak
<tonyyarusso> Small doses somerville32 - it comes along, just very slowly
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont drop to many at once or you'll melt the keyboards crust :)
<somerville32> ;] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
* somerville32 hungers.
* Kamping_Kaiser waits for mince to defrost
* Hobbsee minces Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> eek!
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt have a comeback
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: i'm no longer picless person on planet now.  or wotn be, soon
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: yay!
<tonyyarusso> Now I just need to figure out what on earth I'm doing with my blog and get on there.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, ping
<nalioth> elkbuntu: pong
<elkbuntu>  /e17/bin/edje_cc: Error. unable to load image for image "brushed.png" part entry to ../../data/init/default.edj. Missing PNG or JPEG loader modules for Evas or file does not exist, or is not readable.
<elkbuntu> neither tony nor i had a clue
<elkbuntu> so i left it as that about 1am and went to bed
<elkbuntu> care to rejoin that crazily named channel?
<nalioth> invite me, please
* nalioth can't remember all the crazy names
<tonyyarusso> serves you right :P
<mneptok> heh. more Dvorak users?
<Hobbsee> hey mneptok
<mneptok> pyfgcrl, dudes
* mneptok dips Hobbsee in Dzongkha keyboard mappings
* Hobbsee watches mneptok overbalance, and drown in them
<mneptok> fighting the good fight, Hobbsnose?
<Hobbsee> nah
* Hobbsee doenst need to fight
<somerville32> Hobbsee, has minions to do her fighting
<mneptok> but ... class struggle is the defining characteristic of human endeavor!
<Hobbsee> somerville32: exactly.
<mneptok> or is that microwave popcorn?
* Hobbsee can just command that people bugger off, and they do
* Kamping_Kaiser grin
<somerville32> Hobbsee is root. She has sudo power.
* mneptok knocks Hobbsee's tiara off and prances away to make coffee
* Hobbsee 's tiara is unknockable
* Hobbsee put poison in all the kettles, FYI...
* Jucato thinks they should turn #ubuntu-ops into some sort of RPG/MUD game...
* somerville32 rolls a 7.
* somerville32 wields a sword.
* somerville32 equips gold plated armour.
* Kamping_Kaiser think s somerville32 plays to many rpg's
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> I wrote my own mudlib from scratch
* Hobbsee is glad she doesnt do phone support
<Hobbsee> http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/20489780.html
* Jucato thinks Hobbsee should write something in her blog soon other than saying hi :D
<somerville32> lmao
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes....about how retail sucks?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe @ link
<Jucato> Hobbsee: anything! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, i forgot you had a blog
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe
* mneptok just answers the phone with flatulence and a bad Lionel Ritchie impersonation
<tonyy_on_kde> Sweet
* tonyy_on_kde switches to dvorak
<Hobbsee> mneptok: heh
<mneptok> i roll like that.
<tonyy_on_kde> Orvvvw br, ,dayZ
<mneptok> qjkxbmwvz!
<tonyy_on_kde> Yday eceb-y mat. abf o.bo. mb.lyrt
* Hobbsee slaps some sense into mneptok and tonyy_on_kde 
<tonyy_on_kde> ann pcidy ann pcidyvvv
<tonyy_on_kde> Hi Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, you cant, tony's on kde ;)
<tonyy_on_kde> True enough
<mneptok> tonyy_on_kde: http://gigliwood.com/abcd/
<tonyy_on_kde> Tony is arso on Dvoraj afaun
<tonyy_on_kde> That arbont wocjed
<tonyy_on_kde> wow...
<Hobbsee> KDE is perfectly sensible to run.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. thats what they all say :)
<mneptok> i wish KDE had more apps that began with K. like GNOME and G.
* tonyyarusso klops mneptok with a kluebat on his sKull for thinKing he's klever
<mneptok> gnOuch!
<Hobbsee> lol
<tonyyarusso> Can you imagine what real life would be like with scrollback?  You could tell a joke to Bill in the coffeeshop, and Jane would laugh when she saw you on the bus two days later.
<DBO> tonyyarusso, sounds like my life all the time
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> lovely router
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: unless Jane dematerialized from the bus due to lag
<tonyyarusso> Darn you DBO !!  You're two characters quicker than me.
<DBO> =P
<DBO> if it werent for frogzoo I would not have seen it
<tonyyarusso> Ah.  Gotta love the hilights.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mneptok makes a little birdhouse in his soul
<GazzaK> awww
<popey> not heard that one for a while
<mneptok> not to put too fine a point on it, say i'm the only bee in your bonnet.
* Mez -> bed
<tonyyarusso> !away | Mez
<ubotu> Mez: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<tonyyarusso> :P
<GazzaK> now if he responds to that, can we all laugh?
<mneptok> no.
<mneptok> hilarity is not allowed.
<GazzaK> oh, sorry
<GazzaK> i'll go stand in the corner
<mneptok> that's hilarious. now i shall ban you.
<GazzaK> bully
<tonyyarusso> slooooowwwwwwest comeback EVER
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, its insde the 1 hour rule ;)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: true.  barely
<Kamping_Kaiser> tehehe
* tonyyarusso has to write an article for the Concurrent Education Students' Association newsletter (people studying to be teachers) - thinking on doing it on http://blogs.pcworld.com/tipsandtweaks/archives/003613.html
* Kamping_Kaiser reboots laptop into edubuntu to have another hiding from lams
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: you heard of OPTUS, as an ISP?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, heh, they're one of the bigger ones
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2nd infact ;)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Just thought I'd let you know their uptime is astounding.
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, what do you mean?
<GazzaK> tonyyarusso, on purpose :p
<tonyyarusso> Well see, there's a nick on freenode that would be convenient for me to have, since it's my system login and therefore default nick with any new IRC clients that I try.  It's registered, but the registrant hasn't used it in a long, long time, so I thought I'd grab it.  Thing is though, that someone else other than the registrant is using it.
<tonyyarusso> My plan was to just wait until they got off and take it when they were done, and I set up a supybot to do that.  But, it's been a couple of weeks now and they're still on - didn't anticipate that one :S
<GazzaK> kick them off?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, thats their pc/client/shell being up  long time ;) i'd (personally) expect any isp to have connections that long
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: I suppose
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: I have neither the means nor the desire to do that :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, my mates are on dynamic ips - our isp hasnt changed our ips so long their dyndns accoutns got deleted :|
* mneptok rfrains from (an overly snide) comment
<GazzaK> do it mneptok it's enteraining
<tonyyarusso> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v imbrandon]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> why is the locobot logging #xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> not sure
<jenda> prod smurf
<jenda> BTW, I muted or banned Mez out of 3 channels, till he turns off public away.
<apokryphos> yeah, perhaps when he's around
<tonyyarusso> crud.  I'm at the LP bugs page and can't remember the bug I'm reporting...
<tonyyarusso> jenda: okay
<apokryphos> jenda: why not just tell him next time he's around? I'm sure he'll comply ;-)
<jenda> apokryphos: because he isn't around now :)
<tonyyarusso> I sent him !away as well
<jenda> and I don't know how may times he might go away till I get a chance to tell him.
<apokryphos> jenda: but surely the next offence can only happen after he's back? :P
<jenda> and a mute is a decent way to tell him, anyway ;)
<tonyyarusso> If anybody has a moment, add some thoughts to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Ideas please.
<jenda> apokryphos: but I mightn't be here.
* apokryphos looks
<jenda> right - -classroom is one of those channels.
<apokryphos> jenda: memos are good :P
<jenda> Sorry Mez :) will be unmuted ASAP.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: define launchpad
<gnomefreak> on the ideas page
<jenda> define?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Good call.  I think some LP folks actually just put together an introduction piece, so I'll look up who that was and see if they can do a shindig.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i just added bug traige
* tonyyarusso nods
<gnomefreak> because LP is a little general
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Are you willing to teach it as well by any chance?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ofcourse ;)
<tonyyarusso> Sweet
* gnomefreak thinks im only touching bugs in my email for today
<gnomefreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> Add your name next to it then?
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> done :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
* jenda wondes if he could stuff a marketing session in there somewhere...
* PriceChild groans
<PriceChild> :P
<gnomefreak> jenda: i would say yes unless its a *bump* (for lack of bettter words) for the team
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: lets volenteer PriceChild for a beryl/desktop effects class :)
<jenda> gnomefreak: I'd have to think about the content.
<gnomefreak> i think having one would be good/usfull
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Yes, you could.
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, Only if they're running Edgy + Nvidia/intel... I'm not having anything else ;)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: 'pends on if there's enough to say :)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: would you be willing to
* PriceChild has managed to help someone get going on a S3 savage before though which I was shocked at....
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: tahts fine since dapper and beryl really shouldnt be
<PriceChild> Yeah I'd be willing of course
* PriceChild could also steal that image from jenda :P
<jenda> tonyyarusso: so far, I can think of tips on branding in artwork (which overlies the artwork session), and how you can participate in Ubuntu even if you are no good at coding or translations.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Oh, there's plenty.  I'd suggest doing a joint with somerville32 if possibly.  You could talk about say three easy ways to get started on marketing (making a CD display, whatever), and Cody could brief them on how the UWN process works.
<jenda> PriceChild: which image
<gnomefreak> seeing as everyone is either running or wants to run beryl i think that class would kick class
<jenda> PriceChild: the beryl chart-thing?
<jenda> cool
<PriceChild> jenda, the one explaining aiglx+xgl etc. and what you need etc.
<PriceChild> yeah
* PriceChild has lost it since
* jenda will look around where it ended at :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: Even if it's just general stuff - not so much user support as "what the heck is all of this?" it would be good.  Add the topic and your name to the page if you can.
<PriceChild> Yeah sure :)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: when are you looking at starting these classes?
<tonyyarusso> I want to get a pretty complete schedule going soon for at least the first third of 2007, and since it's already the end of January...
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ASAP, probably on an every-other-weekend basis.
<tonyyarusso> We were doing them semi-regularly, but dropped the ball a bit on administration.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: just let me know a bit in advance. (im tring to clean up alot of work)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Of course.  I'll give you more than the three hours I got for mine.  :P  (instructor on the schedule was a no-show)
<gnomefreak> before mine i would do the LP calls and membership at the very least.
<gnomefreak> classes not calls
<gnomefreak> bugs == big help on membership apps. and would help if they new LP before trying
<tonyyarusso> They'll probably happen in two sorts of steps, restarting from the ground-level stuff following Feisty release, to bring in the new users we get with that.
<jenda> PriceChild: would it make no sense at all if I made it look like Xorg sits on top of AIGLX?
<PriceChild> Not really....
<PriceChild> It would make slightly more sense the other way round...
<jenda> ok - I'll let you switch it if you feel like it, it's .odg
<PriceChild> But still, seen as we're dealing with edgy only we don't really need a separate bit :P
<PriceChild> Ok :)
<jenda> but I'll put it as I said, because it fits better graphically, with Xorg sitting on top of nVidia.
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<jenda> what did that last thing mean?
<PriceChild> nevermind :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> :)
<jenda> PriceChild: diy.devubuntu.com/dump/DesktopChartEN.odg
<jenda> knock yourself out ;)
<jenda> or... tell me if you like it that way, I'll replace it with a .png.
<PriceChild> woo ty :)
<tonyyarusso> silly people who don't put protocols on their URLs...
<jenda> That way, you can link directly to it during the sessions
<jenda> tonyyarusso: sorry http://diy.devubuntu.com/dump/DesktopChartEN.odg
<tonyyarusso> much better :)
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, +1 - I had to highlight and middle click and everything :O
<jenda> tonyyarusso: I actually typed that by hand :)
<jenda> lazy people ;)
* PriceChild doesn't like the arrangement of gnome/kde with the window manager :P
<jenda> wuzzat?
<jenda> oh, BTW, let's move to #ubuntu-nun
<jenda> it's ot here.
<tonyyarusso> Agreed
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry for being anal retentive, but !linux, first character, should be capitalised ;) <ubotu> linux is the kernel (core)...etc
<tonyyarusso> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<tonyyarusso> !-linux
<ubotu> linux has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:35:48
<tonyyarusso> Ah, that's why.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: no, linux is <reply> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso notes that reasons go on /removes, not on /bans....
<jenda> check
<tonyyarusso> I hope commenting in the bantracker's fixed
<Seeker`> why is the <reply> neccessary?
<Seeker`> when using ubotu?
<Seeker`> what else can it do?
<jenda> I think that makes the difference between "Linux is the kernel..." and "For more info about linux..."
<jenda> which would (without <reply>) say "Linux is For more info about Linux..."
<jenda> ie. <reply> removes the "<factoid> is" from the reply...
<tonyyarusso> without reply it says whateverthenameofthefactoidis is such and such
<jenda> But that's a guess.
<tonyyarusso> Factoid names are lowercase.
<jenda> ooh :)
<jenda> good guess :)
<tonyyarusso> To get Suchandsuch is, you need a <reply>
<jenda> Suchandsuch sounds like a town in Germany.
<tonyyarusso> You're thinking of Suchtachtzuckt
<jenda> 
<jenda> Actually, I can't claim to have been thinking at all.
<tonyyarusso> that too
<ubotu> In ubotu, apokryphos said: forget bar
<Jucato> heh :)
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: But then the priests and rabbis will walk into it all over again!
<apokryphos> I don't think it coincidence that it's me more than anyone else ;-)
<apokryphos> it might be worth starting an OnConnect event to identify myself with ubotu, considering the amount of times it's happened 8)
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato does that
<gnomefreak> :( everyone is thinking and i reached my thinking limit for the week
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> well everyone but jenda :)
<gnomefreak> btw tonyyarusso im wondering (not thinking) if your issue can be caused by the kernel snd module
<gnomefreak> if it only happens on reboot
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I don't have the foggiest idea.  That level of things is well beyond my current expertise.
<tonyyarusso> If you have thoughts, add a comment to the bug and we'll see what crimsun says.
* gnomefreak remembers early in feisty devel there was issues with the snd module (dont rmemeber what it was though)
<gnomefreak> if i see him i will check with him and one of us will add comments tto it :)
<Lapfunc> hi.  i appear to have been shunted to #ubuntu-read-topic even though i am not vulnerable to said exploit.  any idea why?
<tonyyarusso> Lapfunc: /join ##tonyyarusso please to confirm
<Lapfunc> done
<tonyyarusso> Lapfunc: All set in #ubuntu
<Mez> jenda: ping
<Lapfunc> cheers tony
<Lapfunc> :)
<Mez> nalioth: ping
<tonyyarusso> Mez: This about your mutes, or a staff-y thing?
<Mez> a bit of both
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Mez> one for each :P
<Mez> jenda -> mutes (WTF?)
<Mez> and nalioth -> channel contacts
<Mez> s/contacts/access
<tonyyarusso> Mez: Didn't you see your scrollback about the mutes?
<gnomefreak> Mez: away messages are not to be used
<gnomefreak> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Mez> !slap people because it was an accident
<gnomefreak> Mez: he didnt know that im sure
<Mez> I accidentally typed /ame instead of /me
<tonyyarusso> Mez: hehe - we have no way to know that ;)
<apokryphos> %lart mez
<apokryphos> @Lart mez
* Ubugtu bites mez
<tonyyarusso> I've seen that before - you should change that command.
<Mez> * Mez -> bed
<Mez> <pusling> Mez: thanks for telling in a gazillion channels ;)
<Mez> <Mez> pusling, accidental /ame
* gnomefreak uses /away
* tonyyarusso same
* Mez uses /me -> bed when he's trying to tell someone he's in the iddle of a convo that he's going to bed
<gnomefreak> if its that important the users that would need those type of answers will know to check /whois
<Mez> gnomefreak, its sort ofa "night people - I'm off" thing
<Mez> ffs
<Mez> so where am i muted?
<gnomefreak> that would be jenda but i thought he removed the mute in -classroom not sure how many other channels he muted you in
<tonyyarusso> We can find out :)
<Mez> I unmuted myself in -classroom
<Mez> which is why I'm pingng nalioth, as I shoulda have some access other than ubuntu/member/* in there
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: is there a /wherethehellismezmuted command?
<apokryphos> Mez: no point if you still actually have access :P
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Well, no.  Bantracker + grep was my plan
<Mez> apokryphos, well I dont agree with an access mask like that for there to be honest
<gnomefreak> Mez: it was changed to that because nun isnt the only ones that use that channnel anymore
<apokryphos> Mez: it was there when we had the open day, when any random ubuntu member might need ops
<tonyyarusso> Mez: gnomefreak: It was mostly for Open Week, so people like Jono would have access.
* tonyyarusso nods
<Mez> gnomefreak, since UOW - have they used it ?
<apokryphos> Mez: though it's caused no issues since leaving it there
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i know but i thought it was decided to hold more things there
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mez> apokryphos, there havent been classes yet ... I'm sure there'll be some disruption at some point
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I don't know that it was even discussed, but that's just me
<Mez> which is why I'd prefer specific access
<apokryphos> Mez: there were loads of classes in openweek
<gnomefreak> Mez: you have access
<apokryphos> Mez: it's been like that for months and there's been no disruption. Considering the channel, no reason to think that really.
<Mez> gnomefreak, access through my cloak only
<apokryphos> Mez: just like most other ops in there
<ubotu> In ubotu, IdleOne said: Noobuntu is here is a list of common/helpfull links: !mp3 !dvd !repos !ati !java !X please refer to these links by typing /msg ubotu !tigger i.e /msg ubotu mp3
<tonyyarusso> You have to identify to get access anyway, and identifying gets you your cloak, right?
* gnomefreak confused what differnec eit makes if its your cloak or your nick
* Mez hsakes head
* tonyyarusso mispeels smoething too
<Mez> 1) i was actually going to remove a n access mask from there
* LjL sends out brainwaves that reject IdleOne's suggestion by interacting with WiFi frequencies
<tonyyarusso> That list _does_ need some work of some sort.
<tonyyarusso> It has ompaul as the channel owner.
<apokryphos> tonyyarusso: nope, it's nalioth
<Mez> tonyyarusso, nope - ompaul registered, nalith is channel contact
<tonyyarusso> apokryphos: wait, nvm, you're right
<tonyyarusso> He just was 30 so I assumed
<apokryphos> yeah
<Mez> nalioth as a rep of nun I believe was the contact
<LjL> what is the matter anyway, all ubuntu members having access?
<tonyyarusso> We need to discuss issues of NUN leadership more anyway - I left him a scrollback about that a few hours ago
<LjL> i say if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it hasn't proved to be broken to my knowledge
<tonyyarusso> Probably none, I would think.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, then lets hit -nun
<Mez> gnomefreak, please unban me from -marketing
<gnomefreak> Mez: im not in marketing
<Mez> gnomefreak, but you're an op
<gnomefreak> Mez: i never banned you from there that i can remember
<apokryphos> jenda did
<gnomefreak> jenda: i unbanned Mez from -marketing
<gnomefreak> Mez: i did it but for future reffernce the person set the ban removes it
<LjL> Seveas: ping see #ubuntu
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: in this case it was only a ban to escape Mez's away message, I believe
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: im wasnt in there so i dont know why it was set but i assumed that was the reason
<LjL> [15:26:37]  <zoli2k> These conditions I did not find in ubuntu irc rules. I don't understand why ubotu is not limited then only for IM. I don't think that displeasing IRC users in such way is compatible with the philosophy of ubuntu. Asking 3 questions from bot is not flooding. So please don't do this.
<LjL> private message - banned from #ubuntu, redirected here
<gnomefreak> goodie ;)
<tonyyarusso> wheeee
<tonyyarusso> And um, aren't they in our rules somewhere?
<LjL> course they are, they're in !msg the bot, which i had sent to him
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines ??
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should be in there
<gnomefreak> but if not they should be
<LjL> yes it's there too, i don't care anyway, you don't stalk me that way if i set a 2-minutes mute *after* giving you the factoid
* Jucato thinks we should also have a separate IrcOperatorsGuidelines...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: they should be there
<tonyyarusso> they're at the bottom - what's wrong with having them together?
<Mez> I dont think "bot abuse" is reason for a ban
<Mez> a /remove, maybe
<Jucato> so that we could easily add more things to it without making that page longer than it already is
<Mez> but not a ban unless persistent (after a warning)
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Careful with words here ("stalk").
<LjL> Mez: which is just what happened
<gnomefreak> Mez: bot abuse was the reason for the mute not the ban
<Jucato> specially in light of an upcoming meeting
<LjL> ok
<LjL> PLEASE look at what happened before commenting things
<LjL> 1) he asked two bot factoids 2) i gave him !msgthebot 3) he asked a third 4) i muted him for two minutes, saying so and explaining why 5) i unmuted him 6) he gave me that remark in a PM 7) i banned him
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: Ah.  Might make sense.  I guess we'll have to see what the length looks like.  Personally, I think it's kind of nice that everyone sees what we expect of ourselves too.
<LjL> anyway, i also explicitly invited him to join here, and he didn't. so point moot.
<Mez> LjL, then I disagree with the ban
<LjL> Mez: ask him to come here and appeal it then
<tonyyarusso> Mez: (Do that in PM first please, per our earlier discussion)
<Mez> he /msg'd you - fair enough - did he carry on ausing the bot ?
<Jucato> tonyyarusso: true. but I somehow have a feeling that the section is going to become longer in the coming days/weeks :D
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ?? It was bought up in here
<tonyyarusso> Jucato: I suspect you're right ;)
<LjL> Mez: no. "asking 3 questions from bot is not flooding. So please don't do this" qualifies as a clear statement that he is going to do it again, *and* disregards operator suggestions
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I know - but that's one of the things we've been talking about trying to avoid.
<Mez> LjL, not to me - the only thing that qualifies as a statement they're going to do it again is doing it again
<LjL> then we disagree
<Mez> I agree ;)
<Mez> ooh, penlight
<LjL> hi zoli2k
<zoli2k> Hi
<LjL> zoli2k: look, the problem here is - you weren't supposed to know about correct bot usage in advance, that's for sure
<LjL> zoli2k: in fact, the first thing i did was let you know that the bot should be used in private when you're just enquiring with it
<zoli2k> Yes, but you blocked me immediately after your first warning
<LjL> zoli2k, well no, after my warning, you asked for a *third* bot factoid
<LjL> zoli2k: it appeared as you had ignored the warning
<LjL> zoli2k: and, no, asking 3 questions is not "flooding", but flooding isn't the *only* thing that's bad for the channel
<zoli2k> can I paste here the last message to the bot? 4-5 lines
<zoli2k> my last question to bot was:
<zoli2k> (15:18:27) zoli2k: !windowmanager
<LjL> zoli2k: also, you understand that stating that "Asking 3 questions from bot is not flooding. So please don't do this." makes me assume that you're going to make up your own rules and not respect the estabilished ones, hence the ban
<zoli2k> I received your warning after this:
<zoli2k> (15:18:32) LjL: !msg the bot > zoli2k
<gnomefreak> if anyone needs me ill be talking to ubotu for a while trying to figure some things out.
<LjL> [15:17:54]  <LjL> !msg the bot > zoli2k
<LjL> [15:17:57]  <-- painkiler has left this server (Connection timed out).
<LjL> [15:18:12]  <zoli2k> !windowmanager
<LjL> either your connection is very lagged, zoli2k...
<zoli2k> I can send you a screenshot from my gaim, probably you don't belive I can edit them so quick.
<LjL> zoli2k, there is no need, i can take your word about it.
<LjL> zoli2k, i'll just ask you if you are, generally speaking, willing to use the channel in a way that doesn't clash with the CoC and guidelines, and whatever operators suggest is best
<Mez> gnomefreak, it's great how AI can help us all out nowadays
<zoli2k> LjL: http://158.197.33.91/~kuscsik/Screenshot.png
<gnomefreak> AI?
<LjL> it's ok zoli2k, i was willing to believe you on that in any case
<zoli2k> LjL: Of course, I will accept your rules. My suggestion is only to block the bot only for IM. I used it in general discussion because others do it.
<LjL> zoli2k, no - you're mistaken about it
<LjL> zoli2k: it's perfectly fine to use the bot in the channel
<LjL> zoli2k: *as long as* you're using it to give help to somebody else, *and* you know what factoids to call
<LjL> zoli2k: if you need it 1) for yourself or 2) to experiment with it or 3) you don't know what factoid to use, then you should do it in private or in #ubuntu-bots
<LjL> Ubotu, tell zoli2k about bot | zoli2k, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> this will also be useful i think
<Mez> is there a mailing list for the CC?
<tonyyarusso> there's a something
<Mez> tonyyarusso, i just want to CC them regarding this Classroom stuff
<tonyyarusso> Mez: community-council@lists.ubuntu.com is listed on the web site
<Mez> I couldnt find it on the website, but James just poked me in the right direction
<gnomefreak> it may not be listed because of the crap that would be put there/or ML spammers
<tonyyarusso> It's not in the list on lists.ubunt.com, but it is on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/council
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: no audio is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Audacious, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).   Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LjL> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Mez> !msg the bot > LjL
<LjL> hmm, not sure if !audio should be alias !sound or !players
<Mez> :P
<LjL> Mez, i do it here in purpose... :)
<Mez> hence the :P
<LjL> just "documenting" what i change
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: audacious is A repo for the Audacious audio player now exists: see XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).   Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Mez> is there a factoid to tell him about programming?
<ubotu> In ubotu, frogzoo said: audacious is A repo for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<LjL> programming?
<LjL> !audacious is <reply> A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !audio is <alias> sound
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Mez> !editfactoid is <reply> Hi there! As we have had a few issues of abuse, all factoid edits are forwarded to the op team for review and addition. Your factoids will show up soon if they are accepted
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !editfactoid > frogzoo
<LjL> Mez: oh but they already get notified that it's being forwarded to #ubuntu-ops
<tonyyarusso> Mez: The bot tells them that already.
<Mez> oh, I didnt know that
<Mez> !forget editfactoid
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<LjL> !unidentify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unidentify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !test is a test
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjL said: !test is a test
<LjL> [16:50:44]  <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. Thank you for your attention to detail
<Mez> LjL, I cant unidentify ;)
* Mez has hostmask matching
<Mez> @lart LjL
* Ubugtu throws LjL into /dev/null
<LjL> Mez, i used the wrong command anyway
<Mez> @lasrt add gets the neuraliser out and points it at $who
<Mez> @lart add gets the neuraliser out and points it at $who
<Mez> @lart 35 me
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at Mez
<Mez> ;)
<tonyyarusso> unidentify?  Why?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: to check out the message ubotu would send me on trying to add a factoid..
<tonyyarusso> ah
<gnomefreak> .win 1
<Mez> gnomefreak, lol
<tonyyarusso> LjL: what about identify -nick pw?
* Mez wonders what to eat
<LjL> tonyyarusso, don't know, but unidentify does work
<LjL> just not with a ! in front of it
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> Right, it won't let you do that stuff in channel
<Mez> you got to love it when your mother arrives at your house, out of the blue, with a weeks work of shopping with her for you
<Mez> tonyyarusso, acutally it will
<LjL> %unidentify
<ubotu> OK  If you remain recognized after giving this command, you're being recognized by hostmask, rather than by password.  You must remove whatever hostmask is causing you to be recognized in order not to be recognized.
<tonyyarusso> Mez: eh?  Mine won't.
<Mez> but ubotu doesnt respond to ! :P
<Mez> It responds to %
<Mez> as above ;)
<tonyyarusso> ah, duh
<LjL> anyway i forgot about frogzoo's edits now
<LjL> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<LjL> !no sound is <reply> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Mez> !sound-#kubuntu ss <reply> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> do we want Audacious in the list of players, since it's not in the official repos, even though it's packaged?
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<tonyyarusso> doubt it.  They should be apt-gettable
<LjL> i tend to agree
<LjL> Mez: careful :P
<LjL> !search sound
<ubotu> Found: sound,sound-#kubuntu ss <reply> if you're having problems with sound, first ensure arts,ni ripping,youtube sound,audioediting,esd,soundblaster,sound-#kubuntu,audio,ripping
<LjL> !forget sound-#kubuntu ss <reply> if you're having problems with sound, first ensure arts
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !sound-#kubuntu is <reply> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> sound-#kubuntu is already known
<LjL> !no sound-#kubuntu is <reply> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Mez> whoops
<LjL> @lart Ubtu for not spotting typos
* Ubugtu cats /dev/urandom into Ubtu's ear for not spotting typos
<somerville32> I just noticed that LoCo bot is in #xubuntu and #ubuntu-bugs
<somerville32> I get the following on join:
<somerville32> -LoCoBot_2- #xubuntu: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<somerville32> -LoCoBot_2- #ubuntu-bugs: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<KennethP>  I've been redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic. I've changed my port to 8001 and wonder how I then will be able to join #ubuntu not carrying and contamination with me...?
<KennethP> *any
<LjL> KennethP: i can test you if you don't mind
<KennethP> sure go ahead
<KennethP> Thanks!
<LjL> KennethP: thank you for your patience
<KennethP> and thanks for the Invite! ttyl
<apokryphos> somerville32: already reported in #ubuntu-locoteams
<apokryphos> waiting around for smurf
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Are you testing with /notice
<tonyyarusso> ?
<LjL> tonyyarusso: uh?
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Oh, never mind.
<tonyyarusso> /invite
<LjL> ah, yes
<LjL> i just tested in PRIVMSG
<tonyyarusso> I didn't know it worked in privmsg
<LjL> i sure hope it does :o)
<LjL> but i see no reason why it shouldn't, after all channel messages *are* just PRIVMSG
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> who's fleishwurst? #ubuntu+1
<LjL> i see a lot of bans on him (well, on his host)
<somerville32> [13:35]  * hanswurst (n=fleischw@i577BF14F.versanet.de) has joined #xfce
<somerville32> [13:36]  * wurstmann (n=fleischw@i577BF14F.versanet.de) has joined #xfce
<somerville32> [13:36]  <hanswurst> hi all :)
<somerville32> [13:36]  <wurstmann> hi all :)
<somerville32> It appears he gets around
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<LjL> well i don't have a strong reason for banning him again, but i sure don't like that
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyserver]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hmm
<nalioth> LjL: listen carefully please (ALL OF YOU) fleischwurst is a troll who used to go by the nick of "neoxan".  if you don't want trouble, ban him.  he is known the network over for his crap
<tonyyarusso> Ooooo, those are the same person eh?
<LjL> nalioth, i could realize that quite easily, however i was waiting for a valid reason to ban him - i've had that
* tonyyarusso check
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i just searched for versanet.de, and that tells enough
<nalioth> nothing but trouble
<nalioth> apokryphos: he changes proxies
<apokryphos> might as well ban what he's using now though, since we know he's around ubuntu channels
<LjL> nalioth: i suggest the other kind of ban too, he kept that information unchanged with the last three clones
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Mez: you here?
<gnomefreak> Mez: few points to know before going and doing things on your own without checking with people if you dont already know. point 1 the CC does not need to approve any team other than loco teams so sending the email to the CC just spams their list (not to mention in the middle of sprint week. 2. what is wrong with classroom the way it is? i dont think pulling -classroom away from nun is gonna help it at all. 3 there needs to be a meeting ab
<gnomefreak> nalioth: why am i on your Lp page?
<nalioth> gnomefreak: i have no idea
<gnomefreak> he posted it in the email
<gnomefreak> you would have thought since he made a LP page he might have linked us to it but we got yours instead :(
<nalioth> oh. you are AT my LP page, not "listed" on it
<gnomefreak> nalioth: yep it was posted in the Ml entry
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: "to be a meeting ab..."
<tonyyarusso> (so many meetings...)
<tonyyarusso> :P
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: cant change things that affect what 20+ people part of nun without a meeting
* gnomefreak not sure how many people nun has atm
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I absolutely agree with you.  I'm just amused by my sad attempts at scheduling this whole "life" thing...
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: thats why its a team not mezs team not my team its everyones
<gnomefreak> we help eachother (atleast used to)
<tonyyarusso> right
<tonyyarusso> Well, as part of that, I need to get to campus and get some things done.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: where is the link you had this morning
<gnomefreak> about classes
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Ideas - that one?
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: im sorry but if you want to add the bug class back feel free but i will no teach it until things get settled i work with people not for people (not torwards you at all)
<gnomefreak> s/no/not
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, pbureau said: ubotu - if lampp is load in init.d sure it will
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<LjL> nalioth: ping
<LjL> nalioth: nevermind
* nalioth neverminds   :P
<LjL> nalioth: well look at -offtopic just for kicks
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<joejaxx> nalioth: what is that tor link you always used to show me?
<joejaxx> nalioth: it was an article about it
<nalioth> how tor isn't secure?
<joejaxx> yes
<LjL> it ain't?
<gnomefreak> LjL: nope
<gnomefreak> not like people think it is
<LjL> well, what i think is that the connection is encrypted when it goes through the tor routers, and 1) the start node knows the route but not the contents 2) the end node knows the contents but not the route
<nalioth> http://tor.unixgu.ru/
<joejaxx> nalioth: thank you
<Mez> gnomefreak: you're sadly mistaken that I went away for another linux distro
<nalioth> the reason may be incorrect
<apokryphos> Mez: wow, that's mine, except I still hung around :O
<gnomefreak> maybe not but as i said i believe meaning i thought that is the reason i had heard
<gnomefreak> but read everything else
<Mez> gnomefreak, then obviously you didnt read it well enough
<Mez> or thngs didnt come across as they were meant
<Mez> I'd like to propose
<Mez> seems to me that no decision has been made
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I'll teach anything that needs teaching. Just ask me if I know the topic first, haha
<gnomefreak> what about the team you made without telling anyone
<gnomefreak> that in itself is a decision that should have been asked or voted on first
<gnomefreak> please feel free to correct how your email was supposed to mean and comment on it than but from what i see no meeting was ever asked about and the team was made
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Mez> gnomefreak, surely you cant oppose that a team be made?
<Mez> I mean - it's just a "unit" of people. whether that team be in launchpad or not - there still technically *IS* a team of people who *do* manage the classroom.
<gnomefreak> Mez: the people of NUN made classroom. you taking it upon yourself to make a team before asking people what they think you had it set that you were leading this "team" and doesnt care what anyone else really thinks
<Mez> gnomefreak, as I've said - there already IS a team, in a physical sense.
<gnomefreak> or you wouldnt have gone and made the team without the ok of the community. i suggest this goes to the NUn mailing list to continue
<ompaul> the function of a team is that team's if another team wants to take over that space, the first team better be defunct, or not in operation
<somerville32> What does NUN stand for?
<gnomefreak> new user network
<ompaul> nalioth, .. just a minor ping - I have done what I said I would do
<gnomefreak> somerville32: its there as a team to help new users to ubuntu get used to it and help them for the most part. atleast thats what it stood for when i applied
<somerville32> Oh, right right
<nalioth> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> classroom was spawned out of it, as a result of somepersons words
<ompaul> as in classroom was spawned from NUN is was I meant
<ompaul> s/was/what/
<gnomefreak> ompaul: we had a meeting in early jan or late dec we were bring classes back and we were gonna talk to motu about merging our classees
<ompaul> that was a long day
<ompaul> gnomefreak, well the way I would view that is that the "classroom" is a funtion room and let any group drive meetings in it - but as it is an IRC issue then the IRC council should the the ultimate keyholder
<ompaul> function
<ompaul> excuse my typos, I have had a very long hard day
<gnomefreak> i read typos well and make them well too :)
<nalioth> re ompaul: which is why -classroom allows ANY cloaked ubuntu member to operate in it
<ompaul> nalioth, as I think we came up with in our original plan after the first lessons were run
<gnomefreak> ompaul: correct as i found out
<Mez> I hope that my latest email(s) clarify things
<fdoving> can anyone post links to mail archive-threads? - it's impossible to not get interested in all the arguments/fresh debates in this channel :)
<nalioth> lists.ubuntu.com  ubuntu-nun list fdoving
<fdoving> ok. thanks.
<fdoving> one of the few lists i'm not subscribed to.
<gnomefreak> nalioth: the meeting we had in dec-janish where did we keep those logs? mixed in with ubuntulog's logs?
<nalioth> i'm sure they are there, if the meeting was in -meeting
* Mez clicks the "publish later" link on his latest blog entry
<Mez> I'll see how i feeel about it in a couplem of days
<fdoving> Mez: your suggestion is to make #ubuntu-classroom more like #ubuntu-meeting?
<fdoving> .. but for classes..
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> and maybe that NUN mail from me helps a little - think about the objective
<fdoving> yeah, i completely agree.
<Mez> ompaul, tahts the kind of feedback I was looking for
<Mez> not "oh god mez is trying to split us up" or" oh mez is evil" (once again)
<ompaul> Mez, that is a given }:->
<Mez> :(
<Mez> I'll dismiss taht comment for now as i have to go to work
<Mez> but look forward to my blog post in the next few days people - it's going to be an interesting one
* fdoving looks at https://launchpad.net/~mez and thinks mez got a launchpad-team-fetish :)
<Mez> ffdoving: lol
<Mez> y too much
<Mez> no, i jusyt do waay too much
<fdoving> but you know. kubuntu-team, kubuntu-members, kubuntu-beasties, as an example, could be merged to one.
<fdoving> maybe leave kubuntu-members out of that merge, but you get the idea.
<fdoving> having a team for every little thing becomes a mess when you do lots of stuff.
<apokryphos> someone also needs to kill the Ubuntu United Kingdom Team
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> jenda... I'm banned from ubuntu... what did I do?
<gnomefreak> maybe the web/cgi
<LjL> effie_jayx: probably just your cgi:irc gateway being banned
<nalioth> effie_jayx: you're not cloaked
<LjL> effie_jayx: yes, that is it, ircatwork.com is banned
<LjL> i can set an exempt but i suppose if you have a cloak, just use it ;)
<nalioth> LjL: set the +e, his cloak isn't working
<LjL> k
<nalioth> i'll look into it
<effie_jayx> thanks :D
<effie_jayx> no problem
<effie_jayx> I am at the university and the IRC is not allowed :S
<LjL> effie_jayx: can you join now?
<nalioth> effie_jayx: dont you have an ubuntu cloak?
<effie_jayx> nope
<nalioth> then +e it'll be, i guess
<effie_jayx> good
<effie_jayx> I'mm done
<effie_jayx> i'm in I was scared
* gnomefreak would be more scared if i was able to join #ubuntu ;)
<LjL> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<LjL> effie_jayx: can i remove the exempt now?
<effie_jayx> yeap.. I'm bak home
<effie_jayx> :D
<LjL> well, the one for the nickname at least - not too comfortable with that
<LjL> k
<effie_jayx> sure go ahead.... sorry :D
<LjL> no need to be, it's just a bit of a backdoor
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: you might as well leave it, he joins each day with that hostmask
<LjL> nalioth: i left the hostmask exempt, i just removed the effie_jayx!*@* exempt, that one didn't sound too good in the long run
<nalioth> huh?
<nalioth> if the hostmask has the exempt, ANYone can join from that interface, or it'll be useless next time he logs in
<LjL> nalioth, i'm not quite following you. yes, the hostmask exempt won't work when he rejoins, *if* the gateway gives him a different cloak - i don't know how that works, whether it's a hash of the originating IP or what
<LjL> but then having effie_jayx!*@* means that anybody with that *nickname* can join
<nalioth> then give him a +I
<nalioth> actually . . .
<LjL> nalioth: actually?
<effie_jayx> :S
<LjL> oh well i'll set the +I
<effie_jayx> lesson learned .. don't use www.ircatwork.com :S
<LjL> effie_jayx, if you have no alternative...
<LjL> i have an exempt set for myself on a CGI::IRC gateway too
<effie_jayx> at work... no :S
<LjL> effie_jayx, not much difference, you'll find one or the other banned anyway
<LjL> actually we used to have *all* of them banned
<effie_jayx> thing is the university is pretty tough on ports and I am under a network... and the port I was using was blocked... infact they only leave out 8080 for internet ...
<LjL> same at my university
<LjL> web only
<LjL> and through a proxy
<PriceChild> I had that problem
<PriceChild> So then I got in touch with the techy people that run the networks, and they taught me how to use ssh to tunnel out irc
<LjL> PriceChild: that needs a machine at home with a public IP though, i suppose
<PriceChild> LjL, We've got a thing called "The Tower" here... about a dozen machines clustered that anyone can ssh into :)
<LjL> well not everybody has that you know ;)
<LjL> i have a machine always running, but then i don't have an IP
* PriceChild thinks the fact that he asked for help using his @ubuntu.com email address helped... especially when they run ubuntu servers here :D
<effie_jayx> yeahh the @ubuntu.com kinda helps :D
<PriceChild> I was amazed when I found out they were running ubuntu :)
<LjL> "of course it runs ubuntu"
<LjL> ah no wait that's another unix
* DBO is other people
* LjL is another bot
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> gotta go guys .. thnks for all the helo
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-27
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, yipe said: ubotu, !dontdothat is You've just something you shouldn't, never, ever, EVER, do that again.
<someothernick> hi
<nalioth> contributing to the problem is NOT funny
<LjL> someothernick, userundefined, hi
<LjL> need to be tested?
<userundefined> Hi LjL
<userundefined> yes
<someothernick> yeah
<someothernick> strange cause this happened the other day
<someothernick> thought it was fixed :/
<LjL> hold on a second please
<LjL> having trouble
<userundefined> this happened to me months ago with xchat, but now I'm using konversation.
<tonyyarusso> Ooooooh, that is NOT a pretty away log....
<nalioth> wow, what a coincidence
<nalioth> kickban a troll, and get a free show
<LjL> can someone take care of the exploited guys please?
<joejaxx> nalioth: lol
<nalioth> are we +m now in #ubuntu ?
<LjL> nalioth: +m +z and i'm relaying manually
<nalioth> did you want to voice everyone?
<LjL> nalioth: no, just the ones who talk
<LjL> and say reasonable things
<nalioth> how long do you think #ubuntu will be staying +m ?
<LjL> nalioth: until now
<LjL> nalioth: i don't think there is any relevant message that i neglected to replay anyway
<userundefined> so were you able to test me out or are we waiting on someone still?
* tonyyarusso just walked in
<tonyyarusso> userundefined: What's your backstory here?
<coshx> can someone test if i'm vulnerable? i put port 8001 in the advanced options for gaim.
<LjL> userundefined: testing you
<userundefined> supposedly vulnerable, I come home to disconnect/reconnects on freenode, see a ban put on by ljl, I go to the fixdccexploit page, switch the port, come to see if it's fixed
<LjL> userundefined: you're ok, unbanning in a second
<userundefined> thanks LjL
<coshx> yeah,  netstat -a | grep 8001   seems to show i'm on the good port.
<LjL> coshx: testing you
<tonyyarusso> coshx looks fine to me
<coshx> btw, to test did you just do a normal dcc send or were you running an exploit script?
<LjL> coshx: it's just text
<LjL> someothernick: testing you if you don't mind
<tonyyarusso> coshx: It's just a string of text, sent any of a variety of ways
<someothernick> k
<coshx> so it's basically just a very insecure protocol? or a combination of a bad protocol / bad router? or just the router? sorry, i'm just curious
<LjL> coshx, it's entirely the router
<LjL> coshx: it decides, for some reason, that strings that look like that needs to be processed statefully... and crashes
<coshx> interesting. i guess i just have to wait until they release a stable firmware upgrade, or install one of the free ones.
<someothernick> why would this happen again though?
<LjL> someothernick: i'm not sure. are you sure you didn't just change the port temporarily?
<LjL> someothernick: was it set to 8001 now?
<someothernick> yes
<LjL> someothernick: might just be coincidence that your connection dropped at the time of the exploit
<LjL> though somehow that seems improbable
<someothernick> yeah
<someothernick> just seems strange
<someothernick> you tested last time
<nalioth> coshx: someothernick just use port 8001
<someothernick> k
<LjL> someothernick, i'll do another test by repeating exactly the same string the exploiter used
<LjL> dunno, you seem ok to me
<someothernick> k
<someothernick> tyvm :)
<LjL> nalioth: had your fan club been active recently?
<LjL> someothernick: thank you for the patience
<nalioth> LjL: not seen recently, no
<coshx> thanks for you help :)
<LjL> oh my
<LjL> nalioth: [03:39:17]  --> Quintin has joined this channel (i=quintin@74-133-108-200.dhcp.insightbb.com).
<LjL> this is my own fan club
<LjL> can't be coincidence
* tonyyarusso doesn't have a fan club....yet
<LjL> i've had... two, maybe three admirers, quintin was always a faithful one
<LjL> he's just asking ubuntu questions though, so *shrug*
<LjL> oljanx: need a test?
<oljanx> aye
<oljanx> you read my mind
<LjL> oljanx: no, i just knew i'd banned you ;)
<LjL> oljanx: you're good
<oljanx> thanks :)  safe to join #ubuntu?
<LjL> oljanx: yes
<tonyyarusso> LjL: You're removing the magic!  Let them think we're omniscient!
<LjL> oljanx, i could feel the vibrations from your computer, so i know you had been exploited
<oljanx> :)
<oljanx> im off! sorta...
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: This is a bit of a long shot, but I was wondering: Would it be possible to make an irssi script that used an algorithm similar to +J (I think that's the one?), but rather than taking action about the channel, when too many users were joining quickly, it beeped your system bell?
<LjL> thanks for taking the time to fix this oljanx
<oljanx> np, thank you
<LjL> tonyyarusso: "yes"
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: all things are possible in irssi
<tonyyarusso> LjL: Would it be "already been done", "a bit of work", "hard", or "ZOMG are you nuts?"
<LjL> tonyyarusso: i'd say a bit of work, but i don't really know irssi scripting. it didn't look like a very complicated algorithm anyway
<LjL> but, would it help?
<tonyyarusso> "Maybe"
<LjL> as soon as clones mass-join, they usually are *already* mass-spamming before you can move a thumb
<tonyyarusso> Yes, but there's usually two or three seconds between starting to spam and the trigger, which can mean a few hundred lines fewer.
<tonyyarusso> Might help.  Maybe.  Depends.
<tonyyarusso> Thinking out loud here :)
<LjL> well, generally speaking, i wouldn't mind a bit that "rings a bell" at all
<LjL> erm
<LjL> "[03:51:07]  <monokrome> Fuck you, you fuckin' square!" <- this is an exploit "victim"... i think he's just a banned user now though
<somerville32> Is that in response to his ban?
<tonyyarusso> Square?  okay...
<LjL> somerville32: i couldn't care less what's in response to
<somerville32> Everyone knows that LjL is a hexagon :/
<LjL> heh
<tonyyarusso> On the other hand, I'm a little bit impressed our spammer used "It's" with proper punctuation.
<somerville32> hehe
<willys_fueguino> hello??
<tonyyarusso> willys_fueguino: Hi.
<tonyyarusso> What can we do you up for?
<willys_fueguino> hi. Just testing if you can read me...
<willys_fueguino> I am an #ubuntu-lat op
<tonyyarusso> -lat?  Latin America?
<willys_fueguino> yes.. indeed
<tonyyarusso> Cool
<willys_fueguino> :-
<nalioth> he needs seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> so... now that I'm here...
<willys_fueguino> Is here any supybots owner?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: is
<Hobbsee> of Ubugtu
<Hobbsee> what did you want to know?
<willys_fueguino> ooh yes... I forgot that :-
<willys_fueguino> If there's anyway to configure it to ban channel flooders
<Hobbsee> try in #supybot ?
<willys_fueguino> Hobbsee: hahahah... already did a couple of times...
<willys_fueguino> (no one answered for a long time)
<willys_fueguino> but the thing is...
<willys_fueguino> I saw a couple of bots that could do that...
<willys_fueguino> (but they were "home made" bots)
<Hobbsee> ie, someone wrote a plugin to do that...
<ChrisBradley> I need nalioth
<nalioth> uh oh   :)
<ChrisBradley> thank you I will get you in query
<willys_fueguino> Hobbsee: for supybot?? if that's the case.. could you remember the name?
<Hobbsee> willys_fueguino: no
<Hobbsee> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Hobbsee> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyyarusso> fisher
<Hobbsee> yeah, didnt even find the one i watned...
<tonyyarusso> what did you want?
<willys_fueguino> Hobbsee: hahahhaha
<willys_fueguino> The intention was good :-
<Hobbsee> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/ or http://code.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Hobbsee> should work
<willys_fueguino> checking....
<willys_fueguino> well... time to sleep...
<willys_fueguino> see ya later guys...
<willys_fueguino> sleep well
* willys_fueguino est ausente: Visitennos en #ubuntu-lat!
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I misread - it looked like one person to me.  My mistake.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: no.  they dont spam that fast
<elkbuntu> hmm.. lesbians seem to love ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes...
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik oo.o still sugests 'lesbian' as a substitute for 'debian', so i'd doubt it ;P
<tonyyarusso> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser still hasnt got over Debian not putting Debian into their dictionaries
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> How long do we want +Rr?
<nalioth> stand by
<tonyyarusso> I think I'll sit, actually, but okay.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<fox911> what infection are you talking about ?
<Hobbsee> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<fox911> I need to join ubuntu chan
<fox911> any one can help ?
<Mez> fox911, join #mez
<fox911> what is mez
<fox911>  ?
<tonyyarusso> fox911: The channel.  Type /join #mez in your client.
<Kamping_Kaiser> fox911, the person who decides if your allowed in or not
<Mez> !expolit  > fox911
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expolit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmbientMst1> ?
<Mez> tested, unbanned
<Mez> AmbientMst1, sup ?
<AmbientMst1> Who?
<AmbientMst1> Hey, I'm in #ubuntu-read-topic now.
<AmbientMst1> And it said to come here.
<AmbientMst1> Upon changing ports
<willys_noesta> !exploit > fox911
<Mez> AmbientMst1, join #mez
<AmbientMst1> #mez
<AmbientMst1> ?
<Mez> AmbientMst1, type /join #mez
<AmbientMst1> I know I know
<AmbientMst1> That was an accident
<Mez> nope
<Mez> not fixed :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<tonyyarusso> fox911 ... K-lined?
<nalioth> that little a-hole
<nalioth> he exploited in #debian
<Mez> nalioth, lmao
<willys_noesta> whats going on??
<tonyyarusso> Oh dear
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. silly person
<Mez> nalioth, did he use twasbrilligandtheslithytovesdidgyreandgimbleinthewabe
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: How many quits does #debian get these days?
<nalioth> quits?
<nalioth> Mez: yes.
<tonyyarusso> connection resets, victims
<Mez> nalioth, that was my test string
<nalioth> a boatload, tonyyarusso
<nalioth> then fox911 has gotten both ends of the exploit
<tonyyarusso> No system like ours I take it then.
<nalioth> they don't care in #debian
<Mez> nalioth, debian dont care
<Mez> and ubuntu care too much
<Mez> o_O I'm surpised ambientmst1 hasnt resurfaced yet
<nalioth> Mez: do you warn people not to repeat what you test them with, when you test them?
<Mez> nalioth, I didnt this time. Apologies
<Mez> only the second tmie I've tested :(
<willys_noesta> whats up with that exploit?
<willys_noesta> What does it do??
<tonyyarusso> willys_noesta: Disconnects people.
<willys_noesta> ???
<willys_noesta> It takes down their internet conecction or just their connection to freenode??
<tonyyarusso> I _think_ internet, but you'd have to ask someone else for that.
<willys_noesta> if it takes down their internet conection.. that could be very odd for somepeople...
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc it crashes the modem/router
<willys_noesta> :-O
<willys_noesta> How to know if I am vulnerable??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask Mez to test you
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt have an ubuntu cloak, so doesnt dare test people
<Mez> willys_noesta, join #mez
<Mez> hmm...
* Mez goes and checks something
<Mez> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: you don't?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um... no... :)
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: btw, if you test in your own channel, you're fine.  The K-lines are only in channels nalioth is in ;)
<willys_noesta> if u are an op I think you should
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: still waiting on membership approval, or just prefer the unaffil?
* Mez goes nd checks somethign
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i think you told me that before, but i rely on irc to much for that to change under me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i wouldnt pass membership (well, i doubt i would)
<tonyyarusso> how come?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i trickle contribute, not flood contribute like the other members :), that sorta thing
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> well, if it's over a long time you might be fine anyway
<willys_noesta> hahahah
<tonyyarusso> I made it, so... ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heheeh :)
<willys_noesta> I would like to become an ubuntumember... but I don't have THAT merit :-
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders how willys_noesta makes  symbol
<willys_noesta> Kamping_Kaiser: altgr+p
<willys_noesta> (I have a spanish 105 keyboard)
<willys_noesta> 
<DBO> why dear stomach do you insist on digesting my esophagus
<willys_noesta> :-
<DBO> it hurts so much
* Kamping_Kaiser unbends his head over 
* DBO goes to cry a little
<willys_noesta> Kamping_Kaiser: you have an english keyboard??
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Kamping_Kaiser]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> drat xchat
<Kamping_Kaiser> ^w'd myself again
<willys_noesta> DBO: you should drink some milk
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, yes, a us104
<tonyyarusso> What's altgr?
<willys_noesta> oh... I taught it only worked on spanish keyboards
<willys_noesta> tonyyarusso: the key to the right of space
<DBO> willys_noesta, way beyond milk here buddy
* DBO is more or less eating chalk
<willys_noesta> (over here)
<willys_noesta> chalk??
<willys_noesta> :-S
<tonyyarusso> ppp
<willys_noesta> me no enteder
<tonyyarusso> nothin
<DBO> its a much stronger base than milk =P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<tonyyarusso> DBO: Sorry man
<willys_noesta> :-S
<tonyyarusso> digestive issues are no fun
<willys_noesta> hahahhahahah
<tonyyarusso> Anybody had Go Lytely?  That there's a barrel of laughs..
<Mez> nalioth, hopefully, in feisty, kubuntu users wont be exploitable
<nalioth> it's not a distro issue, Mez.  it's a crap router firmware issue
<willys_noesta> I use kubuntu
<willys_noesta> but I'm on dapper
<willys_noesta> a very fresh dapper, I installed it a couple of hours ago
<willys_noesta> ups...
<willys_noesta> didn't read the last line :-
<DBO> we could always just use iptables to remap all IRC traffic to freenode to 8001... but I dont they would go for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> DBO, wouldnt it be easier to make the chat clients default to 8001?
<DBO> Kamping_Kaiser, no =P
<DBO> I prefer the complex one liner
<DBO> plus that works on every client no matter how hard they try to get around it, and it would never be accepted
* DBO was trying to make a little joke is all
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<willys_noesta> then XDDDD
<willys_noesta> I'm bored...
<willys_noesta> DBO, Kamping_Kaiser you are ops on wich channels??
<DBO> lots
<DBO> most of the rooms im in right now
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu ones, -au only. misc. non-ubuntu chans.
<DBO> just whois me if you want to see
<tonyyarusso> DBO: -meeting?
<tonyyarusso> wait, nvm
* tonyyarusso brain no worky
<DBO> thats why I said most =P
<tonyyarusso> wow
* tonyyarusso wonders who does there
<tonyyarusso> wow, not much
<DBO> just the CC and seveas I think
<DBO> not even the CC
<DBO> just Seveas and thom
<tonyyarusso> which one's thom?
<willys_noesta> jajajaj
<willys_noesta> way too much channels for me :-
<DBO> tonyyarusso, dont know to be honest...
<Mez> nalioth: I know - but surely it can't harm to make the default port for freenode in kubuntu to be 8001 ?
<DBO> will that cause DCC issues?
<nalioth> you'll need to file a bug for that mez, but it's trivial
<Mez> nalioth, why file a bug when I've made a patch, and have a sponsor ?
<nalioth> then i guess you bugged yourself, eh?  :P
<somerville32> Mez isn't a core-dev
<somerville32> So be bugged... Crimsun? : P
<somerville32> *he
<Mez> nalioth, I'm not core-dev ;) but I can do things (I did after all, maintain conversation for a while!)
<nalioth> somerville32: you don't have to be a core-dev, as long as you can send your stuff to one who is
<somerville32> I think that applies to anyone
<Mez> somerville32, indeed ;)
<somerville32> Crimsun is good like that
<Mez> though being a dev helps get you noticed quicker
<Mez> nalioth, worth writing a patch for Xchat too ?
<tonyyarusso> Wow, this guy doesn't get it.  It's so minor for any individual case, but I may have to do something anyway.  Dang.  (shifty in #ubuntu, I've !ohmy | ed him probably 8 or 9 times in two days)
<Mez> now
<Mez> do I cook myself something to eat ?
<Mez> in the dark
<tonyyarusso> No, you cook yourself something to wear.
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ha... shouldi
<somerville32> Mez: << | <<
<Mez> somerville32,  ??
<somerville32> Mez: I'm going to send you a top secret, encrypted message.
<somerville32> Mez: Purpx lbhe r-znvy
<Mez> rot 13 ?
<nalioth> Mez: no, somerville32
<tonyyarusso> lol
<Mez> no, I was right, rot13
<somerville32> lol
<Mez> somerville32, you puzzled me for a second
<somerville32> The e-mail or the rot13?
<Mez> u rgiyfgr ur qla l jwtviles agudr xtogwe
<Mez> ;)
<somerville32> Very cleaver
<tonyyarusso> Yes, we all have to go back to the 50s sometimes.
* Mez fires up the time machine
<Mez> ok, Everyone hold on to something!
* Mez makes buzzing noises
* Kamping_Kaiser grabs LongPointyStick 
<Mez> Sat Jan 27 06:40:59 UTC 1957
* tonyyarusso grabs ChanServ - probably the only stable one around
<Mez> w00 - it worked!
<Mez> oh wait, ubuntu didnt exist then
* Mez joins #unix
* tonyyarusso kicks everyone off, since the internet doesn't exist either
<Mez> tonyyarusso, no, this server is protected
* Kamping_Kaiser flails
<Kamping_Kaiser> irc via uucp lags to hard!
* Mez dials into his local MU*
<Mez> hmm
* Mez misses his MU*s
<Mez> anyone wanna help me make a MUSH ?
<somerville32> Eww..
<Kamping_Kaiser> mush?
<somerville32> No
<somerville32> MUD
<somerville32> Infact, LPMud
<Mez> launchpad mud ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wth?
<Mez> Kamping_Kaiser, dont you know what a MU* is ?
* tonyyarusso doesn't
* tonyyarusso was born in 1986...
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I'm only 1985 myself
<somerville32> void create() { object player = find_player("Mez"); tell_object(player, "You have been pwned by Tacitus - God of Cows.\n"); remove_interactive(player); }
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MUD
<Mez> somerville32, I prefer pennmush/tinymush stuff
<somerville32> LPMuds are so much more flexible though
* somerville32 wrote his own mudlib from scratch.
<Mez> somerville32, go for it - I once wrote a windows MUSH server
<somerville32> I wrote an passive FTP server in LPC
<somerville32> s/an/a
* Kamping_Kaiser once wrote a shell script
<Mez> http://sourceforge.net/projects/winmush/
<Mez> lmao
<Mez> it sucked sooo much ass
<Mez> and it was in VB !
<somerville32> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lpuni/
<Mez> omg
<Mez> GURUBOT!
<Mez> my old AI IRC bot written in PHP ;)
<tonyyarusso> I wrote what could be called an RPG.  :P  (It was in BASIC, and for my sister and I to play "spaceship" with; I was like 8.)
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> I worked on a project called JRPG for awhile
<Mez> http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gurubot/ircbot.php.txt
<Mez> lmao :D ah the good old days
<somerville32> It was a 2D MMORPG in Java
<Mez> my god that bot sucked ass ;)
<Mez> but it was in PHP
<somerville32> LPUni - the mudlib project - was in the top 1000 projects at one point
<somerville32> (on sourceforge.net)
<somerville32> In Aug 2006, I was even able to sustain the a position in the top 1000 SourceForge.net projects for an entire month
<somerville32> Anyhows, I'm hungry and sleepy
* Mez too
* somerville32 waves.
<somerville32> Mez: I replied to your e-mail
<Mez> I just read
<somerville32> One last question: Has anyone here bought something from ThinkGeek before?
<somerville32> I got a t-shirt but I ended up paying $20 for shipping
<Mez> someothernick, me
<somerville32> (more then the t-shirt)
<Mez> somerville32, me *
<tonyyarusso> $20 shipping?  eww
<Mez> somerville32, dont want to help with my mush then ?
<somerville32> Mez: lol, maybe - if we program it using LPC ;] 
<Mez> somerville32, buy in bulk :D
<Mez> somerville32, tinyMUSH :P
<Mez> get used to something different
<somerville32> Mez: Is there really no way to not get like next-day shipping?
<Mez> somerville32, live in the uk ?
<somerville32> Canada
<Mez> no, thats how
<somerville32> I only had two options
<somerville32> $18 or $20
<somerville32> There were two radio buttons so I couldn't unselect it
<Mez> lol
<somerville32> It was a Hobse's choice
* somerville32 is now dead to the world.
<Mez> BAD somerville32 BAD BAD BAD!
<Mez> you spelt "feisty" as "fiesty" quite a few times
<Mez> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !fiesty is <alias> feisty
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<Mez> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> !fistula
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fistula - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> ewwwwwwwwww
<mneptok> be glad of that, o pythonpile
<tonyyarusso> Why did you have to go there mneptok ...
<mneptok> i tried that Count Fistula cereal. it was too salty.
<Mez> hmmles
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, ?
<Mez> scary i know wat that word means
<Mez> s/wat/what/
* tonyyarusso is "familiar"
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: Look it up, if aren't eating.
<Mez> In medicine, a fistula (pl. fistulas or fistulae) is an abnormal connection or passageway between organs or vessels that normally do not connect
<Kamping_Kaiser> tonyyarusso, i see....
<tonyyarusso> Why, when you !factoid | person, does the person feel the need to !factoid again?
<Mez> w00t - I just got a mention on the radio
* nalioth withholds comment.
<nalioth> Mez: you wanted?
<Mez> nalioth, It's a regular thing, just not usually on the morning show
<Mez> I have a lot of friends at the station
<nalioth> ah
<Mez> though that guy aways and I mean ALWAYS refers to me as "mezzle"
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* tonyyarusso fiddles with Wordpress and Apache
<ChrisBradley> nalioth - Peanuthorst aka MidnightCommando has a severe problem
<ChrisBradley> we believe it stems from earlier tonight
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<IceLink> hi
<tonyyarusso> IceLink: Hi!  What can we do for you?
<IceLink> Are here any OPs of #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt ?
<tonyyarusso> IceLink: maybe
<IceLink> It's just, I was banned yesterday from this channel without any reason by an OP who doesn't like me >.<
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Seveas: ping ^^
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> IceLink: Do you know which one it was?
<IceLink> someone with rob inside the name
<tonyyarusso> There is no op with that string in their nick in that channel, btw.
<Seveas> IceLink, #ubuntu-ops rarely deals with locoteam channels such as #ubuntu-de / #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt. You'd better contact the #ubuntu-de staff
<IceLink> Where can I contact them
<Seveas> try /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt list
<Seveas> and contact the ones with th highest level
<jenda> Seveas: I might be able to arrange an op for you there, if there's no one online.
<IceLink> I think ChanServ must be repaired, he don't answer to anything I send to him
<Seveas> jenda, I am op there
<Seveas> but not channel contact
<jenda> Seveas: nevermind, then ;)
<Seveas> and wouldn't dare touching bans there
<jenda> right
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Little bit curious - why the *!*@ubuntu/member/* in #ubuntu-de?
<jenda> haha
<jenda> " *!*@ubuntu/member"
<tonyyarusso> Actually, it's not even written right.  It's missing the /*
<jenda> tonyyarusso: it doesn't do anythig.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Just noticed that.
<tonyyarusso> Even weirder
<IceLink> thanks to all, I'll retry later
<IceLink> Seveas: Are you sure that "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt list" is the right command?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> are you using x-chat?
<IceLink> no
<IceLink> KVIrc
<Seveas> maybe it's set to ignore chanserv?
<IceLink> Though, ChanServ doesn't answer anything and server doesn't, too
<Seveas> apokryphos, you're the kvirc expert here, right?
<IceLink> I'm sorry, i got the list
<elkbuntu_> * #ubuntu :You can't join that many channels <-- who dropped my chan limit back to 20? :(
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Give elkbuntu_ some +u love man!
<jenda> elkbuntu_: link your nicks
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu_, you're not identified to nickserv
<elkbuntu_> oh... wtf... i ghosted
<jenda> hah
<jenda> register that nick :)
<Seveas> :P
<jenda> elkbuntu_: you really should have an alternate nick.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<IceLink> Seveas: is there any possibility to leave a message for a level-30-person?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: You don't have an alt nick?
<tonyyarusso> o_O
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i have many, just not the right ones :
* Seveas has lots of alt nicks
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ah
* tonyyarusso too
* PriceChild aquired a couple when someone changed l's to 1's etc.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ossurayynot]  by ChanServ
* ossurayynot waves
<IceLink> adios
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3078/
<Seveas> ouch!
<ossurayynot> Do I get a prize for silly linked nick?
<Seveas> LOL
* PriceChild is disappointed when he finds nothing in +2
* mc44 goes to prank call Seveas 
<Seveas> mc44, :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, did you just... encourage... trolling?
<Seveas> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. didnt know you could get access over 30
<Seveas> Kamping_Kaiser, 50 is the max (identified with chanserv)
<Seveas> 49 is the max in the channel list
<Kamping_Kaiser> wow ok.
<elkbuntu> 50 is chan owner, right?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<jenda> Seveas: IceLink unbanned, and the op lost his priviledges. Seems the guy was saying the truth, afterall.
<Seveas> jenda, heh
<Seveas> that's a surprise in -treffpunkt
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hm
<Hobbsee> hrm?
<jenda> nothing, Hobbsee :) How's life?
<Hobbsee> apart from a spying manager, pretty good
<jenda> IT's his job ;)
<Hobbsee> surely he has better things to do than watch his employees....
<Hobbsee> er, i forgot to mention the large amount of rudeness, then being nice, then more rudeness, etc.
<jenda> mhm
<Kamping_Kaiser> doesnt +m work in real world?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> seems not
<Kamping_Kaiser> aw :(
<jenda> Of course it does.
<jenda> Real life :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<jenda> that's the catch.
<Kamping_Kaiser> grrr. i dont even have access of 5 in RL
<jenda> Seveas: ping!
<jenda> Seveas: pastebin still doesn't go unicode :(
<jenda> makes it really difficult for us diacritic-enabled-language-speakers...
<Hobbsee> jenda: diacritic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ' foreign ' ;)
<mc44> Hobbsee: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacritic :p
<Hobbsee> jenda: oh right, you could have said that.  "Letters with funny symbols" would have sufficed, instead of using complicated words...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<jenda> hehe
<Amaranth>  
<jenda> I honor our hussite heritage ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<jenda> Because _we_ have the caron, that everyone else took from us :) 
<jenda> And the beer. But not much, beyond that :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs jenda for beer
<jenda> 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* jenda is going for a beer today with the (only) Czech MOTU, vil
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v rob1]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> jenda, dont we also get to blame you guys for absinth?
<jenda> Not really.
<jenda> I think it's an urban myth.
<jenda> But that stuff is serious :)
<elkbuntu> who *do* we blame for absinth then?
* elkbuntu wikipedias
<elkbuntu> "Absinthe originated in Switzerland as an elixir/tincture"
* LongPointyStick BURNS Kamping_Kaiser 
<elkbuntu> ok, who do we know who is swiss?
* LongPointyStick is Antarctican
<elkbuntu> heh
* elkbuntu pokes LongPointyStick with a longer pointier stick
<Kamping_Kaiser> oi! *breaks up LongPointyStick
* LongestPointySti breaks elkbuntu 
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<elkbuntu> ha!
<jenda> elkbuntu: hah
<jenda> I was _just_ gonna paste that exact same string... ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I know one swiss troll... ;)
<jenda> LjL could tell you about him...
<jenda> The_Tux
<jenda> and nooooob
<Kamping_Kaiser> heheheh
<elkbuntu> heh. i though you said swiss roll there.. and was going to pout at my lack of having any
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, domain still being mean :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, aww :( *huggles*
<elkbuntu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Absinthe#Czech.2C_or_Bohemian.2C_absinth <-- haha! there is a specific czech absinthe, jenda
<jenda> ooh :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: I thought it was weird, because there's no anise in my absinth ;)
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> now you know why
<jenda> yup
<elkbuntu> "by 1910 the French were consuming 36 million litres of absinthe per year."
<elkbuntu> ... that's alotta fairies ;)
<jenda> elkbuntu: this is proof: http://88.86.105.83/img/060411/ff3817f1d6.jpg
<elkbuntu> eww olives
<jenda> my 'friends' made me a terrible website on the Czech whachacall it... on-line dating place
<elkbuntu> lol
<jenda> they found the worst pictures made of me during our 8 years together at that school :)
<jenda> but yes, it's me :)
<jenda> and yes, drunk.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> tehehee (looked at the picutre)
<jenda> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jenda> haha... /me is reading the entries they put...
<jenda> smokes: no ; drinks: totally
<jenda> hobbies: aerobic, horses...
<Kamping_Kaiser> elkbuntu, fwiw, i'm having a bad node day too
<elkbuntu> ooh, no wonder sage oil rocks... it contains the same chemical as wormwood
* elkbuntu sets her aromatherapy oil burner going with sage oil :D
* jenda hates anise
<IceLink> hello
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders how much therapy is going on
<IceLink> I just want to tell you that my ban-problem is fixed somehow
<IceLink> and it wasn't someone with "rob", this person just didn't like  and may have told the op to ban me, bye and thanks
<elkbuntu> Kamping_Kaiser, i often use it with clove oil. i love the smell and effects of it :)
<jenda> "There are a few Czech products that claim to have levels of thujone, which would make them illegal to sell in Europe, as well as the rest of the world."
<jenda> ooh
<jenda> BTW - the World owes Czechs nothing in terms of beer - quite the contrary. The only thing between Czechs and beer is that most of the world's beer is consumed in this country.
<elkbuntu> the rest is consumed in Australia :
<mc44> considering it was about 20p a pint when I was last there I'm not surprised
<jenda> elkbuntu: nah, there's also ireland :)
<jenda> mc44: yah, that's about the price.
<mc44> jenda: damn you :p
<mc44> I only pay about 15x that much :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, well we do half, so you must be doing less ;0
<jenda> mc44: damn you too :) our incomes are a lot smaller than yours, and we need to buy lots of the beer :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> *grin*
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: careful, now we have representation from Ireland, too ):
<jenda> *:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> teheeh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i got in just in time :D
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser, mc44 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_consumption_by_country
<jenda> muhehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl. *clicks*
<jenda> I admit, Australia is doing quite well :)
<mc44> but you have quite a lead tehre jenda
<mc44> *ther
<mc44> e
<jenda> 
<mc44> a pitiful 6th :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> why does that list have a footnote [1]  when its not actually referenced?
<mc44> because its Wikipedia?
<mc44> and they just make it up :)
<jenda> haha
<jenda> I saw the same values in National Geographic a while back.
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://www.kirin.co.jp/english/ir/news_release051215_4.html rofl - look at finland, increase in bottles
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos-]  by ChanServ
* willys_noesta ha vuelto.
<Mez> hola willys_fueguino
<willys_fueguino> good morning everyone
<willys_fueguino> como va Mez??
<willys_fueguino> (how are u mez) <====Translation
<willys_fueguino> :-
<Mez> Eu sou bom. Eu sou comear justo pronto para ir trabalhar
<Jucato> O.o
<Mez> lol @ Jucato
<Mez> Eu comecei a lngua direita? Eu comeo sempre misturado acima entre poruguese e espanhol
<Mez> ( @ willys_fueguino
* Jucato thinks it sucks to be non-multilingual...
<willys_fueguino> WTH?!
<willys_fueguino> Mez: me no hablar portuguese :-
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Soy conjeturando yo debo entonces haber ido para el espaol?
<LjL> mez?
<Mez> I always get confused as to whether someones speaking spanish or poruguese
<Mez> and always pick the wrong language to reply to them in
<willys_fueguino> Mez: you should learn more spanish..
<LjL> well if there's ~ on a vowel it's portuguese ;)
<willys_fueguino> :-
<LjL> also if you see "el" "la" "los" "las" as articles it's spanish
<LjL> "a" "o" "as" "os" (i think), then it's portuguese
<Mez> willys_fueguino, why ?
<willys_fueguino> yup...
<nalioth> better to just stick to Cockney
* nalioth runs
<LjL> nalioth: ya bet
<Mez> nalioth, I take great offence to that
<Mez> I'm a brummie
<nalioth> uh oh, hide the silver, it's mc44
<willys_fueguino> <Mez> Soy conjeturando yo debo entonces haber ido para el espaol? <===== Doesn't make any sense tough I can guess what you were traying to say
* LjL hides the gold too
<willys_fueguino> XDDDDD
<mc44> nalioth: I know you aint got no silver
<Mez> "I guess i should have gone for spanish then"
<mc44> nalioth: I thoroughly checked already
<LjL> willys_fueguino: "i am wondering where i should have gone for spanish"?
<LjL> oh
<willys_fueguino> something like that XDDDD
<Mez> nalioth: konv in fesity now uses port 8001 by default
<LjL> Mez: ah nice, i was just thinking about proposing that on launchpad yesterday
<willys_fueguino> Its oficial then?
<LjL> well "nice"... unfortunate, actually, but *shrug*
<Mez> LJL I'll make the patch for xchat tomorro
<Mez> unfortunate ?
<LjL> Mez: it's unfortunate that we have to disregard IRC protocol standards and use such an awkward port as default in a Linux distribution
<LjL> but i totally agree it's the best thing to do
<LjL> it's still unfortunate though
<Mez> LjL, oh no, only for freenode ;)
<LjL> well sure
<Mez> but I think it's just nicer to protect people from the DCC exploit ;)
<apokryphos-> how about xchat?
<Mez> apokryphos-, I'll patch that up tomorrow
<LjL> yes yes i agree on that, i really was just saying "unfortunate" as in "darn those stupid routers"
<LjL> anyway - i assume this discussion is taking place 'cause we've had more attacks?
<apokryphos-> yeah, yesterday
<LjL> yesterday yes i know
<nalioth> ....the fun never ends for those with small minds
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> How are u warning on the channels about that exoloit?? on the topic?
<willys_fueguino> *exploit
<LjL> willys_fueguino: actually, we aren't
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<willys_fueguino> I think thats wiser...
<LjL> no need to give *more* people an idea
<willys_fueguino> on my channel we didn't have that problem...
<willys_fueguino> seems like spanish speakers doesn't know yet..
<LjL> the exploit really is effective on very big channels
<LjL> even on #ubuntu, it only brings like 10 people down at most
<willys_fueguino> then is not *that* important...
<LjL> no but i'd still like them to stop
<LjL> it's far from the worst kind of attack one can get for sure
<willys_fueguino> but I'm starting wondering why does that exploit affects so few people?
<LjL> willys_fueguino: because not everyone has a DSL or cable router, and not everyone who does has a broken one
<willys_fueguino> oh... then the problem is with a few routers that are broken?
<LjL> yes
<willys_fueguino> capished
<willys_fueguino> :-
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> jenda, odd -- I thought I had fixed that
<Seveas> jenda, can you mail me some example unicode text that fails please
<jenda> Seveas: it killed my ""
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> I can fix that
<Seveas> but not now
<Seveas> I know *exactly* what the problem is
<Seveas> but I have to take down all of ubuntu-nl.org for a few hours to fix that
<Seveas> (database encoding is wrong)
<jenda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3099/
<jenda> ok, cool :)
<jenda> thanks
<patbam> hi, i think i've fixed my router problem (on port 8001 now) , but is still can't seem to log in to #ubuntu
<LjL> patbam: we need to test you manually. may i?
<LjL> patbam: join ##ljl
<patbam> yup
<LjL> patbam: ok, one second
<LjL> patbam: try joining
<LjL> patbam: thank you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<LjL> apokryphos: there's no need to point that out anymore, the bot does it automatically, except for the "|" syntax
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell me about feisty
<apokryphos> LjL: nice
<LjL> apokryphos: as every bug report of mine is :P
<apokryphos> speaking of which, thread view in kmail is awesome
<apokryphos> just when I think I know about every feature with the programs I use, I get surprised
<apokryphos> but then again I've never played *that* much with kmail
<LjL> apokryphos: well... you know my message on the ML, right?
<LjL> i took like half an hour to send it
<LjL> i didn't quite know how to set up a mail account anymore
<apokryphos> heh
<patbam> thanks LjL
<LjL> i find kmail a bit confusing to be honest... well, like other KDE programs that is
<LjL> you're welcome patbam
<patbam> LjL: added some instructions for Gaim to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit :)
<apokryphos> yeah, kmail is getting quite a bit of a big revamp in kde4
<apokryphos> mailody is meant to be very good, though gmail doesn't support imap :/
<LjL> Seveas: ping
<LjL> thank you very much patbam, i had completely overlooked Gaim
<patbam> LjL: hmm i wonder if the fact that choose [MAILTO]  yourname@chat.freenode.net, is converteed into a mailto in my comment will cause confusion
<patbam> fixed it
<willys_fueguino> what about irssi or weechat??
<willys_fueguino> easy enough to do it right?
<willys_fueguino> :-
<LjL> well, feel free to add instructions to the page
<willys_fueguino> I have to use my launchpad account right??
<willys_fueguino> yeap
<willys_fueguino> ufff.... I didn't use it in a looooooong time...
<patbam> willys_fueguino: yeah i had to dig mine out of gmail too ;)
<willys_fueguino> hahahah
* willys_fueguino is digging on his yahoo mail logins database
<willys_fueguino> :-
<Seveas> LjL, ?
<LjL> Seveas: see bots
<jenda> Ubuntuforums finally lets you add your Jabber ID to your profile! w00t
<jenda> tonyyarusso: ready for dat dere quiz? :)
<mc44> tonyyarusso is doing the quiz?
<jenda> mc44: yup
<jenda> mc44: I can't make it.
<mc44> @lart jenda
* Ubugtu drops a truckload of VAXen on jenda
<jenda> muhehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> Added irssi command to connect trough port 8001
<LjL> thanks
<gnomefreak> willys_fueguino: set it in your ~/.irssi/config file please so if another attack happens you are not afected
<willys_fueguino> LjL: could you check my spell??
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: I passed the Mez test :-
<LjL> willys_fueguino: spelling is fine, perhaps i wouldn't have said "and that's it", but it works nevertheless :)
<willys_fueguino> hahahah
<willys_fueguino> ups...
<LjL> sure irssi (on ubuntu) doesn't try to connect to freenode automatically by default though, and does so on 6667?
<willys_fueguino> I'll modify that an add the gnomefreak advice
<gnomefreak> if not once you restart irssi and an attack happens you will be banned again
<willys_fueguino> LjL: over here it doesn't connects "automagicly"
<willys_fueguino> but the default port is 6667 though
<LjL> ic
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: that bug doesn't afects me :-
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: added your adviced.. could you check my spelling??
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<LjL> willys_fueguino: made some changes
<gnomefreak> seeing as i cant spell that might be a bad idea.
<LjL> willys_fueguino: there should be no need to use "sudo" for editing the config file, and ~ is a shortcut for /home/user
<LjL> willys_fueguino: also, the {{{ something }}} syntax is used on the wiki to mean "stuff that you should type"
<willys_fueguino> ufff....
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> but the syntax on the irssi config is like that...
<willys_fueguino> what should I do then LjL??
<LjL> willys_fueguino: i know, that's not what i was saying
<LjL> willys_fueguino: { } is fine, it's just that commands should be put between {{{  }}}
<LjL> i've done that anyway
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> oh oks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<willys_fueguino> LjL: :-S I'm new on this and that is SO confusing for me :-S
<LjL> willys_fueguino: it's quite ok, wikis are made exactly so that mistakes aren't a big deal
<gnomefreak> wasnt there only 2-3 routers affected by the exploit?
<LjL> not quite sure
<gnomefreak> i was gonna say if its only a couple to post the links to updated firmware to the wiki
<gnomefreak> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<gnomefreak> ack
<LjL> gnomefreak: makes sense, but i have no idea as to the routers. i could grep long past logs to find out some names
<willys_fueguino> Added weechat
<LjL> still i wouldn't know where to get new firmware
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> i will ask a staffer if i run into one
<gnomefreak> its easier that way
<willys_fueguino> LjL: I'm seeing your sintax in the edit mode but I can't see it in the normal view...
<LjL> willys_fueguino: you aren't supposed to see it
<LjL> but the font will (slightly) change
<LjL> willys_fueguino: if you put the {{{    }}} stuff on separate lines, it'll use a much more visible layout
<LjL> however, i don't think that's warranted in this case
<LjL> willys_fueguino: i made some little changes again
<willys_fueguino> tab to section...
<willys_fueguino> XDD
<LjL> "tab" isn't really the right term for a text file i think - if that's a text file, that is
<willys_fueguino> I didn't knew how to say that in the "correct" way...
<LjL> sounded like one
<willys_fueguino> yes it is..
<LjL> willys_fueguino: "tab" is used for graphical interfaces
<willys_fueguino> LjL: hahahahah
<willys_fueguino> I didn't knew how to say it..
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: you still here?
<apokryphos> yup
<gnomefreak> yast fixes depends doesnt it?
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: yast install <package> should install the python packages it needs right?
<apokryphos> yast2 -i somepackage, yeah
<apokryphos> but if you're on 10.2 on the command line you want to use zypper, anyhow
<gnomefreak> hes on 10.2
<gnomefreak> wont the GUI version do it also?
<apokryphos> sure
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: -> msg
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: join #smart we are in there
<apokryphos> I frequent there too :P
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<willys_fueguino> I can't find #ubuntu-es 2006-08 logs
<willys_fueguino> Seveas: ping
<gnomefreak> is ubuntulog in there?
<willys_fueguino> nop
<gnomefreak> ah
<willys_fueguino> only ubuntu-es
<willys_fueguino> but I were watching the september log
<gnomefreak> what log bot is in there?
<willys_fueguino> but the log of august ins't there
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak: ubuntu-es
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Gimme a sec yet to collect myself
<Rosh_Keifer> Hey there. I just switched to port 8001. No more router bug. Can somebody let me into #ubuntu?
<apokryphos> Rosh_Keifer: join #apokryphos for a test please
<Rosh_Keifer> ...
<Rosh_Keifer> Bleh.
<willys_fueguino> XDD
<apokryphos> Rosh_Keifer: ok, you're good to go
<Rosh_Keifer> Cool.
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: before i get going how bad is upgrade 10.0 beta to 10.2 suse?
<apokryphos> not supported
<gnomefreak> crap
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> I don't know any release that supports skipping a version :P
<apokryphos> s/release/distro/
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ok but 10-10.1 than to 10.2
<apokryphos> definitely a bigger hassle than a fresh install
<gnomefreak> is it hard to do? or kind of like ubuntus upgrade process?
<apokryphos> though all my 10.1 -> 10.2 upgrades were ok, as I recall.
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back ill burn dvd i think
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<tonyyarusso> I'm the most evil quiz-giver ever
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Minataku said: !127.0.0.1 is localhost; a loop back to your own system
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: About a week and a half ago I started hilighting various words, some worse than others, so I could keep an eye on things just generally speaking.  I noticed that when I came back from /away there were a _lot_ of them in #ubuntu - which is understandable, but not terribly desirable.
<tonyyarusso> I think there's also just been a bit of general drift away from nicities - nothing major, but we may as well catch it while we can.
<tonyyarusso> So, I've made a point of making some use of the !ohmy factoid we already had, as an awareness-raising sort of thing.
<tonyyarusso> Really, I don't mind the occasional "damn" much, but it's nice to limit them.  So using the factoid has the advantage of letting everyone see that reminder from time to time (and I think it's actually helped noticably in the last few days even).
<tonyyarusso> heh...there was another one though...
<LjL> now how the heck can i can highlights on the -it channels when all the highlights i have are in english
<tonyyarusso> We'll see if it helps!  Really only the worst couple of words on that hilight list are likely to lead to any real action, or really abusive use repeatedly.
<finalbeta> I agree partially, i've actually used !language myself. However. I guess I just draw the line in another zip code. The word I used is like :( , and no doubt you should see allot of it in a support channel. But i'll watch my language even more.
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: Yeah, yours wasn't really a big deal - as long as we keep them reasonably unfrequent.
<LjL> finalbeta: set up autoreplaces :)
<tonyyarusso> oooo, good idea
* tonyyarusso might do that himself actually..
<LjL> when i nicely *appear* to kindly tell users to try again after checking out the relevant documentation...
<LjL> well, that's not *quite* what i say :P
<finalbeta> LjL: i'm not taking any part in self censorship. No can do :p
<tonyyarusso> lol
<LjL> actually, let's see if i still have them
<LjL> rtfm
<LjL> no
<tonyyarusso> We should have an exemption rule for anyone who's braving samba config by hand though ;)
<LjL> why, is there another way?
<LjL> if i had known that... :P
<tonyyarusso> Well, swat, theoretically.  Didn't work for me.
<LjL> on an unrelated note, i think i just say him quitting - there's somebody with "timeo danaos et dona ferentis" as a quit message. can i redirect them here?
<LjL> it's ferent*es* :P if you want to quit in latin, at least do it right
* tonyyarusso has no idea what that means
<LjL> i fear the Greeks even if they're bringing presents
<LjL> from the eneid
<tonyyarusso> ah
* tonyyarusso goes back to browsing wordpress plugins
<finalbeta> Lols, my quit message : An inconvenient truth www.climatecrisis.net
<tonyyarusso> Mine's lame...
<finalbeta> More so then mine?
<tonyyarusso> "going somewhere else"  currently
<Amaranth> mine is "Ex-Chat" :P
<finalbeta> Yep, that's pretty lame. Although, am I allowed to use that word?
<LjL> what, lame?
<finalbeta> Haha, yes
<mc44> mine is a shakespeare quote :p
<LjL> i don't use it as often as i used to, but i don't think it's quite offensive... though i suppose maybe it can be
<mc44> well stage direction actually
<tonyyarusso> I think if I'm acknowledging it's lame everything's fair :)
<tonyyarusso> mc44: exit stage left?
<mc44> Exit, pursued by a bear
<tonyyarusso> lol
<somename> Hey, its me malt and its been over 1 week, and i was wondering has it been long enough where i can be unbanned?
<LjL> ... over one week
<somename> yeah
<somename> can i be unbanned though yet? Its been well long enough.
<LjL> i can't decide that myself
<somename> :(
<somename> I got this pc so silent.. I installed a new power supply in it
<somename> at 600 watts
<somename> 140mm fan
<LjL> steelb: need to be tested?
<steelb> i can't rejoin the ubuntu channel because i can't get x-chat to connect me to port 8001
<LjL> steelb: to rejoin you need to be tested by us
<LjL> why are you saying it won't let you?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b malt!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b malt*!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<steelb> i tried /server irc.freenode.net [8001] 
<steelb> but i guess you could test me
<steelb> anything?
<PriceChild> steelb, have you tried it without the [/] 's ?
<LjL> steelb: you're using x-chat you said?
<LjL> then i don't think that's the best way to change the port
<LjL> you should rather change it in the settings
<LjL> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<steelb> hey... i got it
<steelb> cool
<LjL> steelb, Server list, select the server, and change
<steelb> the syntax was wrong
<LjL> in the page's instructions?
<steelb> in my own
<LjL> steelb: ok, then now please close X-Chat and reconnect, so we can make sure it's using the right port
<LjL> nice quit message
<LjL> steelb: ok, test?
<steelb> yea
<LjL> you look good
<steelb> thanks, i needed a compliment
<LjL> heh
<LjL> ok, thanks for your patience
<steelb> thanks for letting me back in
<nalioth> LjL: what was that?
<LjL> nalioth: you ask me?
<nalioth> your ban ?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, cmacis said: !girls is something a linux user need never worry about
<LjL> nalioth: phpbawt
<LjL> nalioth: do a /whowas by the way, seems he changed a *lot* of addresses lately
<nalioth> LjL: look in the channel
<LjL> nalioth, i know i did 3 bans on phpbawt... what am i missing?
<LjL> nalioth: besides you did one ban too that doesn't look quite right if i'm not mistaken
<LjL> nalioth?
<nalioth> what doesn't look right about it?
<nalioth> it hits all 'phpbawt' idented users whether they are identified or not
<LjL> nalioth, look again
<LjL> you banned the ?=phpbawt nickname iinm
<LjL> anyway i banned the ident, too
* nalioth just woke up
<LjL> nalioth: uhm, you haven't exchanged homes with hobbsee have you? :P
<nalioth> i'm living in her closet
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<LjL-Temp> do we have a server down, or is it just me?
<jenda> LjL: I'm having trouble too.
<LjL-Temp> i've lost connection, and i couldn't reconnect to irc.freenode.net 6667
<LjL-Temp> now i connected to sterling.freenode.net 8001
<jenda> hmm
<LjL-Temp> well apparently irc.freenode.net now went back to life too
<LjL-Temp> jenda: well though i still have a >10 seconds lag over there
<LjL-Temp> here it's fine
<jenda> strange
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-01-28
<jenda> Where's tonyyarusso... I want to talk to tonyyarusso.
<tonyyarusso> jenda: present
<jenda> YAARGH!
<jenda> Great quiz, sir ;)
<jenda> totally funky ;)
<tonyyarusso> Thanks!
<tonyyarusso> I had fun, I know that much.
<somerville32> Did it just occur?
* somerville32 missed it.
<jenda> somerville32: yup, a few hours back.
<somerville32> Doh.
<jenda> mc44 is teh victor
<somerville32> Lets do it again just for fun ;] 
<tonyyarusso> lol
<jenda> somerville32: I'll be doing one next week.
<jenda> I hope.
<somerville32> You should get more advertising
<somerville32> But then again, maybe you did
* somerville32 wasn't home.
<tonyyarusso> I spammed all three offtopic channels
<somerville32> txt my cell, haha
<jenda> tonyyarusso: you can gently spam #ubuntu, as well. It's the one where you catch most of the population ;)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: True.
<LjL> i'd love if people wouldn't have nicks such as "torrrrrrrr", not to mention all-uppercase ones
<LjL> i can't see if the channel is being spammed or what
<mc44> says the man with 67% uppercase nick
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> or rather, LoL
<LjL> mc44, don't be stupid now
<LjL> it's 66.6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666%
<LjL> give or take some floating point precision
* jenda clears throat
<jenda> It's actually 2/3
<LjL> jenda: i don't deal with quantities that my CPU doesn't represent
<jenda> I'm sorry for you.
* jenda runs ;)
<PriceChild> jenda, - I missed the quiz :(
<jenda> PriceChild: so did I
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> tonyyarusso: actually... the quiz was very inspiring :)
<jenda> tonyyarusso: the theme wasn't in the questions... it was in the answers :-D
<jenda> brilliant :)
<somerville32> Can I see?
<tonyyarusso> jenda: I thought it was clever
<jenda> somerville32: http://pastebin.com/868900
<jenda> tonyyarusso: thanks - if you ever feel like it again, feel free to speak up :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: sure
<jenda> We need more quizmasters - it's almost solely theCore doing it.
<LjL> !ops-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, or DBO
<jenda> ANd we need more sponsors - I can't afford to pay it for ever :)
<somerville32> Jenda: I'll sponsor
<DBO> damn you LjL
<tonyyarusso> I know....
<tonyyarusso> darn triggers
<LjL> sorry DBO, but i don't yet feel like i can act as a 100% #kubuntu op
<jenda> somerville32: cool :)
<jenda> somerville32: what's the prize?
<DBO> LjL, I feel the same kinda still =.
<DBO> =/
<DBO> I tend to wait for the more clear cut cases in there
<LjL> DBO: well, my "nazi" hl was triggered... twice
* willys_fueguino est ausente: Visitennos en #ubuntu-lat!
<jenda> somerville32: if you can't think of anytihng, you can always donate $3 for a pack of stickers :)
<LjL> and just above there was socialism and zionism
<somerville32> Jenda: I'll give you money
<DBO> LjL, good idea, highlighting nazi
* willys_noesta ha vuelto.
<LjL> willys_fueguino, public away messages are kind of annoying tbh...
<jenda> somerville32: cool - I'll file it on the next available quiz - two weeks from now, I thin.
<jenda> k
<somerville32> Tell me when you want money, I shall send it
<jenda> feel free to send that at any point later.
<jenda> cool.
<willys_fueguino> LjL: sorry for that I was making a point for someone
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<jenda> Good night y'all.
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, omgz, that waz brilliant! :)
<tonyyarusso> :)
<willys_fueguino> jenda: niight
<willys_fueguino> sleep well
<LjL> kubuntu ops... please
<LjL> i don't know what to do now
<jenda> LjL: if no channel ops are aroun...
<LjL> distro-tester just asked me to "finish his conversation" with minuwhatever
<jenda> ...ask the staf :)
<LjL> i told him to do that in private
<LjL> jenda, i'm a #kubuntu op for that matter, technically
* jenda lacks last letters...
<jenda> LjL: oh, ok.
<LjL> besides now i've got that obnoxious italian in a query... blah
<LjL> jenda: i'm just not comfortable with taking actions other than blatant-abuse-bans on there
<LjL> and he knows /whois too, argh, and he's on the same isp as me, argh, i'll have to pull the network cable
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> oh well, I'll sleep on it, and think about helping you out tomorrow, how's that, LjL? :)
<LjL> sounds... good >:
* jenda is evil ;)
<willys_fueguino> hahahah
<willys_fueguino> I thought that ppl were more "serious" overhere...
<willys_fueguino> :-P
<LjL> i'm totally serious, i'm not comfortable with people on my NAT talking about sensitive political opinions and querying me in italian
<DBO> you're so cuddly LjL
<willys_fueguino> cuddly??
<LjL> ...
<willys_fueguino> "sensitive political opinions"... hows that??
<LjL> ahum
<LjL> he claimed he's a nazi, if i got it right. twice. once on -offtopic and then now in #kubuntu
<LjL> actually, this is a connection reset by peer for a couple of minutes
<willys_fueguino> ufff....
<willys_fueguino> and you are jewish LjL??
<DBO> what does that have to do with anything?
<willys_fueguino> I can't understand how does that affects him...
<DBO> because nazi's A) are not on topic
<DBO> and B) are not on topic
<willys_fueguino> anyway... a nazi is an ignorant people who doesn't even deserves to be noticed...
<DBO> incorrect
<DBO> they should be noticed hanging from a tree
<DBO> anyhow
<willys_fueguino> DBO: he said that he did it on #offtopic and then on #kubuntu
<DBO> yes
<willys_fueguino> DBO: :-O
<DBO> #kubuntu is the issue
<willys_fueguino> rofl!!
<willys_fueguino> DBO: yeap... thats the issue...
<willys_fueguino> but anyway...
<willys_fueguino> I respect what anyyone believe...
<willys_fueguino> *anyone
<willys_fueguino> even if its inmoral or even suicide...
<willys_fueguino> I don't care..
<LjL-Temp> gee, i didn't time out *yet*
<LjL-Temp> freenode is crazy
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> Freenode is perfect. There is no Cabal, and we've always been at war with Oceania.
<willys_fueguino> jenda: wth??!! xDDDD
<willys_fueguino> "we've always been at war with Oceania."
<willys_fueguino> where are you from jenda??
<LjL> willys_fueguino: obscure quote...
<jenda> Czech Republic, willys_fueguino - and it's a quote from Orwell's 1984
<tonyyarusso> Not that obscure
<willys_fueguino> :-O
* jenda nods off
<jenda> I'll try not to be around tomorrow.
<jenda> But you know me.
<willys_fueguino> I think that I saw some czech womens and they are extremely bautiful... Is that correct jenda??
<LjL> ahem
<jenda> haha
<jenda> willys_fueguino: slightly off-topic, sorry :)
<willys_fueguino> ups...
<jenda> and it's an urban myth of course.
<jenda> don't you dare touch our chicks ;)
<willys_fueguino> sorry bout that (but you didn't answer not even on private)
<willys_fueguino> XDDDDD
<tsmithe> it's not at all obscure
<tsmithe> (and it's a wonderful book)
<LjL> ok, not everyone is a native english speaker, and it *can* be a tad obscure if you aren't one
<tsmithe> yeah
<LjL> and i did read 1984 ftr
<tsmithe> but it's still pretty much ubiquitous nonetheless
<tsmithe> that is *the* book
<LjL> i'm sure i could quote you some Dante that you haven't heard... anyway. </offtopic>
<LjL> nalioth, how away are you?
<willys_fueguino> hahaha
<willys_fueguino> I'll write down that phrase to use it XDDD
<willys_fueguino> theres no #ubuntu-ops-offtopic??
<willys_fueguino> Oh... you use ubuntu-offtopic right??
<LjL> yup
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> there is no cabal, you see :P
<willys_fueguino> uffff
<willys_fueguino> Is there a translator bot over here??
<willys_fueguino> 'cause I could use one
<willys_fueguino> :-P
<LjL> willys_fueguino: not that i know of
<LjL> automatic translators are terrible anyway
<LjL> !rbot | willys_fueguino
<ubotu> rbot: IRC bot written in ruby. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-1 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 584 kB
<LjL> claims to have translation from babelfish
<willys_fueguino> LjL: I had one... (L_Torvalds) that had that functionality...
<willys_fueguino> I have to install it again..
<willys_fueguino> but I don't know if I'm aloud to bring it over here...
<PriceChild> L_torvalds.... I remember that bot from somewhere which isn't good...
<LjL> willys_fueguino: in this channel, no, i'm afraid not
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: I had a few problems with it on #ubuntu-es I think...
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, yes....
<PriceChild> I had to teach the channel owner how to get rid of the bot because it was opped and de-opping anyone that tried to op
<PriceChild> That wasn't fun
<Kamping_Kaiser> whast the point in the | with the bot? it just dumps it in the channel anyway
<willys_fueguino> It kept joining to that channel and it was doing something wrong...
<tonyyarusso> Kamping_Kaiser: hilights the target
<PriceChild> Kamping_Kaiser, pings the user its directed to
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: no
<PriceChild> !test| Kamping_Kaiser
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Failed.
<PriceChild> like so :)
<willys_fueguino> L_Torvalds is the op on #ubuntu-lat
<PriceChild> you can also use >'s instead to send it via pm...
<Kamping_Kaiser> but anytime you use a persons nick it does that. why not !fact >user?
<willys_fueguino> but it wasn't configured *yet*
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, either way you shouldn't have bots ont he ops list
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: is to kick people "easier"
<LjL> Kamping_Kaiser, i'll dig you the wishlist report as for the reasons i gave for it
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, bad practice if you ask me... L_Torvalds got a channel stuck with the ops having no access whatso ever
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: as an example... the channel owner can't use chanserv he only uses the bot :-P
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, yes but what about the other ops#?
<LjL> Kamping_Kaiser: basically anyway, 1) a lot of people don't understand they have private messages, and you always end up repeating the same spam *twice* to get the point across 2) what the bugreport says
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, a user was spamming and the ops couldn't do a thing about it
<Kamping_Kaiser> LjL, ah, 1 makes sense, thats tru eenough
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: some of them can... but at that time was only present dthe channel owner I think
<LjL> Kamping_Kaiser: bug 67161
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67161 in ubuntu-bots "Wish for ability to invoke factoids on a channel, while addressing to specific users" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67161
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks.
* Kamping_Kaiser afk
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, I still maintain its a VERY bad idea to have bots with ops... nevermind with access
<PriceChild> And I'm sure someone here will back me up on that...
<willys_fueguino> PriceChild: but why is that??
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, because of problems like the one that I had to deal with
<PriceChild> willys_fueguino, and also if there are vulnerabilities int he bot which you don't know about... malicious persons could use it against you
<PriceChild> etc. etc.
<PriceChild> There is absolutely no reason why a bot needs ops.... your ops should be doing any kicking/banning IMO
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<willys_fueguino> good points...
<willys_fueguino> anyway...
<willys_fueguino> I think its kinda faster to use the bot...
<PriceChild> yes anyway... I'm off to bed
<PriceChild> Enjoy yourself :)
<willys_fueguino> ahahaah
<willys_fueguino> sleep well
<willys_fueguino> good night PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> LjL: back
<willys_fueguino> Its hard to become an ubuntu member??
<nalioth> just contribute to Ubuntu, willys_fueguino
<willys_fueguino> ufff.... easy to say...
<willys_fueguino> just to "contribute" you have fill a form and pray to get accepted...
<willys_fueguino> I want to contribute as a translator (I think thats the only good thing that I can do)
<willys_fueguino> I contributed with the project "upstream" with a translation :-P
<willys_fueguino> nalioth: what other way should I have to contribute if I dont know how to program and I am "really" bad with draws??
<tonyyarusso> Form?  I never filled in any form.
<nalioth> willys_fueguino: there are numbers of ways you can get involved
<rob> willys_fueguino: can you describe and document software?
<rob> willys_fueguino: try contributing to documentation
<willys_fueguino> rob: I think I could... my spanish spelling its almost "perfect"
<willys_fueguino> and I can understand pretty well the english...
<willys_fueguino> I was thinking to contribute to the wikis...
<rob> that's another good way, translations
<willys_fueguino> there are no spanish wikis on help.ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> or ubuntu.com
<rob> you can translate official docs and software
<rob> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+translations
<willys_fueguino> rob: but I have to join the translators team
<willys_fueguino> and wait to them to accept me
<rob> make an account using the link at the top right, then go back to that page and go for it, everything you do increases your karma on Launchpad (which is what Ubuntu uses to organise everything)
<willys_fueguino> i have an account...
<rob> willys_fueguino: join the translations team channel and ask them to approve you, should be pretty quick
<willys_fueguino> today I were helping LjL with the dcc bug wiki
<willys_fueguino> (my first contribution I think)
<willys_fueguino> That's considered a contribution?
<rob> be sure to document everything you do on your wiki home page on wiki.ubuntu.com (same username as your launchpad account)
<rob> yes, everything counts
<willys_fueguino> I don't have a wiki page yet...
<willys_fueguino> :-P
<rob> when you have a decent list of contributions, then put your name with a link to that page on the Ubuntu meeting agenda wiki page, and be sure to attend the next meeting
<willys_fueguino> ufff....
<willys_fueguino> thats a little scary
<willys_fueguino> :-
<rob> nah, its all good
<rob> they are nice :D
<willys_fueguino> I don't like to be exposed in front of the "bosses"...
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<willys_fueguino> hahahahah
<willys_fueguino> rob: are you one of them??
<rob> no
<rob> I am a member though
<willys_fueguino> rob: thats what I was talking about...
<willys_fueguino> hows that launchpad-ubuntu are world wide and those pages don't have spanish translations???
<willys_fueguino> There's lots of people who can't even ask freenode staffers to do x thing 'cause most staffers speak english...
<willys_fueguino> I can "handle" it... but many people don't
<rob> not sure, but you could take the lead if translations for that language don't exist, which would be looked upon very favourably (imo) when going for membership
<willys_fueguino> :-\
<LjL> hm, sure launchpad itself supports that?
<rob> supports what?
<LjL> translations of its own site
<rob> oh, umm I'm not sure why it wouldn't (I was referring to Ubuntu translations), ask in #launchpad if you want
<willys_fueguino> rob: :-D
<willys_fueguino> you r giving hope to a poor argentinian guy that wannabe a programmer
<willys_fueguino> :-P
<willys_fueguino> uh?! spanish ubuntu translation isn't finished yet??!
<willys_fueguino> 8-O
<nixternal> rob: ##chicago -> #ubuntu-chicago ? :)
<nalioth> who owns ##chicago?
<nixternal> me
<nalioth> nixternal: you can forward your channels anywhere you like
<rob> I guess, not really the same thing though
<nixternal> orly
<nalioth> no, ##chicago is not #ubuntu-chicago
<willys_fueguino> rob: some of those who proposed to be ubuntu-spanish translators have been waiting for a loooooooong time...
<rob> willys_fueguino: try https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-es
<willys_fueguino> I'll try...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* willys_fueguino has  to go... bytes!!!! me voy bytes!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Amaranth, you been playing with realistanew?
<elkbuntu> you didnt need to remove the cable... guys
<elkbuntu> s/guys/guy
<Mez> they were both causing trouble... fair treatment to all... it was just a "look, calm down" remove
<Mez> <cablesm102> Alpha232, shut up, because I'm right! apt-get install apache source, OR aptitude install apache source will get you 2 packages: apache and source
<elkbuntu> ah, i iddnt see that oen
<tonyyarusso> It posted it posted
* tonyyarusso does a happy dance
<tonyyarusso> (see ubotu in -offtopic)
<Mez> tonyyarusso, ?
<Amaranth> Mez: working on the code for it locally
<Mez> Amaranth, ah tis ok - my servers been hicupping a lot today
<Mez> was looking for someone to blame
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> never me :)
<tonyyarusso> Can auto_sev_bleh.pl take multiple nicks as arguments?
<Mez> no
<tonyyarusso> dang
* Mez is building LFS
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> If ubotu goes down, it can't come back up until I fix the code
<Seveas> which is rather imposible to do now, because I'm flying to geneva in a few hours
<maxamillion> Seveas: good to know ... anyone have a backup bot?
<Seveas> ljl has ubotwo
<maxamillion> awesome
<maxamillion> well ... i must go to sleep, i have work tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Is there a reason to expect it to go down?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> but shit happens :)
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<nalioth> Seveas: you are having that much of a desire for chocolate?
<Seveas> heh
<tonyyarusso> I would
<Seveas> no, it's Ubuntu related :)
<nalioth> chocolate covered Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> yum!
<Seveas> I'll be in geneva until feb. 8, and should come back as Ubuntu Certified Professional :)
* nalioth will probably have to fly to Geneva to gat that certification, too       :(
* tonyyarusso wonders what that cert requires
<Seveas> nalioth, most likely not :)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, it probably requires you to actually know stuff... so im ruled out already ;)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: lol.
<tonyyarusso> The question is, what stuff?  (ie, I wonder what I would score..)
<elkbuntu> Seveas can tell you when he returns
<tonyyarusso> yup
<Seveas> :)
<nalioth> it's all an excuse to go chocolate hunting and gathering
<elkbuntu> nalioth, of course
<elkbuntu> send postcards, Seveas :
<Amaranth> Question 1 (2 points): What is sabdfl's date of birth and favorite colour?
<nalioth> chocolate postcards
<Seveas> hehe
<Amaranth> it just gets more invasive from there
<elkbuntu> Amaranth, question 2 (the other 98 points): What color underwear is sabdfl wearing right now?
<Amaranth> I got an A+ ;)
<tonyyarusso> ...
* tonyyarusso doesn't want to know
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: Don't worry, I won't tell everyone about the A you got. Can't believe you missed question 1
<elkbuntu> and question 2 becomes a trick question on the days he goes jockless
<tonyyarusso> aaaah
* Mez moves away from this channel
<Mez> It's disturbing me
<Mez> and not in a good way
* elkbuntu apologises to Mez
<elkbuntu> gah, i hate coming from cmd line to irc.. i try tab-complete everything
<Mez> elkbuntu, I'm sure you enjoyed the mental imagery ;)
<Mez> elkbuntu, me too ;)
<Mez> just like - ran<tab> wo<tab>
<elkbuntu> Mez, to be honest, he's not *that* good looking, so no, not particuarly
<Mez> elkbuntu, lol - well you werent disturbed by it at least
<elkbuntu> Mez, then again, i prefer the thought of nekkid men to nekkid women ;)
<elkbuntu> </conversation>
<Mez> <conversation> so ... i love hearing things through the grapevine
<Mez> apparently, I'm up for .... i was going to say promotion, but i'll say pay rise instead... at work
<Mez> it's technically a demotion
<Mez> or is it
<Mez> lets call it a sidestep with pay rise
<Seveas> pay rise is good
<elkbuntu> having a job is good. :(
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Is there a better way to get http://phpxref.com/xref/wordpress/nav.html.gz?index.html.gz than to copy-paste and then delete all the line numbers?
<elkbuntu> line numbers? im seeing a directory in frames
<elkbuntu> [164 lines]   <-- or is this what ytou mean?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: click around to any file in the dir
<tonyyarusso> I need actual source text of some of these
<Mez> Seveas, 40% pay rise ;)
<Seveas> that's ..... insane :)
* Mez has also been ordered by work to wear his hair in a pony tail
<Seveas> heh
<nalioth> better than ordering a barber
<Mez> Seveas, indeed, but uber :D (40% once I've completed my training!)
<Mez> nalioth their words were "we cant force you to cut it off - but we'd like it if you did! but - at least wear it in a pony tail"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, im still not sure what you're talkign about so im going to say 'dunno'
<tonyyarusso> k
* Hobbsee waves
* Mez glomps Sarah
* Hobbsee is glomped
<Mez> ;)
* Mez dances
* jenda is danced
<jenda> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning jenda!
* Hobbsee covers her eyes at the dancing
* Mez sellotapes jenda to the ceiling
* Mez -> shop (brb)
<Mez> and dont kick me for that jenda :P
<Mez> it ws typed
<jenda> /cs k M... ah, ok.
* jenda eyes stylus' cloak
* nalioth eyes jenda eying
<stylus> :) hai jenda, nalioth
* Hobbsee eyes nalioth eying jenda eying
* Hobbsee x2, due to glasses
<Mez> yay
<Mez> I can now cook safely
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Mez: did they cut power?
<Mez> jenda, no - I found somewhere that sells the right light bulbs
<tonyyarusso> lol...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Did they explode before? )
<tonyyarusso> If you ever want to amuse yourself, collect client stats on a blog advertised through techy channels, and compare to the norm.
<jenda> tonyyarusso: what's the conclusion?
<tonyyarusso> All version of Internet Explorer combined: 2.59 %
<tonyyarusso> Leading the pack is Firefox 2.0.0.1 with 68.48%
<tonyyarusso> My top referrer: Planet Ubuntu of course :)
<jenda> hehe
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: what's the rest made up of?
<Hobbsee> ff1.5 presumably
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Googlebot, technorati bot, Konqueror, Firefox 2.0.0.2, Mozilla 1.7.13, Safari 1.0b, Thunderbird 1.5.0.9, Firefox 1.5.0.9, Firefox 2.0, W3C HTML Validator 1.432.2.22, Firefox 1.0
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: ff 2.0.0.2?
<tonyyarusso> And Australia is my second largest visitor country after the US.
<Hobbsee> :) nice
<tonyyarusso> That's what it says, yep
* tsmithe needs some kind of web stats thingy
<tsmithe> what do you use, or is that provided by your host?
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: I _am_ my host :)
<Mez> kde dot news is my biggest referrer
<tonyyarusso> It's called SlimStat
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, i am my host too. thanks
<tonyyarusso> And oddly enough, it's not at all slim.  It had more features than the other ones :S
<Mez> tonyyarusso, I prefer technorati
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, hehehe :)
<nalioth> bot swarms sighted
<Mez> nalioth, w00t
<nalioth> not really
<Mez> </sarcasm>
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if we would gain anything with a proactive +r, since people should really register anyway...
<nalioth> just letting you guys know . . .
<tonyyarusso> What do you think Mez ?
<nalioth> i think you should wait until you see the whites of their eyes
<Mez> tonyyarusso, too much of a PITA - specially as it's an auto-join channel for default when yu go into IRC
<tonyyarusso> All right.
<Mez> whats the "please stop being abusive" factoid ?
<Hobbsee> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> ?
<nalioth> !stop
<ubotu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<nalioth> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> oh yes
<tonyyarusso> Used that earlier today - we talked about silly putty instead
<Mez> !abuse etc doesnt apply to -offtopic though
<ubotu> abuse: SDL port of the Abuse action game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.0-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 764 kB
<tonyyarusso> ...
* Mez laughs at "shoes"
<Mez> tonyyarusso, hmm... PFA seems sspect to me
<tonyyarusso> Mez: how so?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, gut feeling
<Hobbsee> pfa's often in there
<Mez> <PFA> I SHOULD BE IN BED FOREALZ
<Mez> <DarthLappy> So why aren't you?
<Mez> <PFA> DarthLappy: because you are challenged.
<tonyyarusso> Mez: She's cloaked, so not someone else
<elkbuntu> pfa used to be cool, she's literally a troll now
<Mez> purple felt angel.
<Mez> Where do I know that nickname
<nalioth> banforward her to #off-topic if she crosses the line
<tonyyarusso> sure
<Mez> nalioth, already had it queued in my buffer
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: why'd she turn bad?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, she turned into a real teenager
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Mez> ah
<Mez> puberty
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, she's 15 or 16 now iirc...
* tonyyarusso was going to say something and then remembered he's not one any more
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: 16
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> almost 17 I think
<elkbuntu> so she acts like a 16yrold ;)
* ompaul thinks you are talking about someone
* ompaul is looking at netboot stuff this morning 
<Hobbsee> hey ompaul
<ompaul> morning
<tonyyarusso> Why do wordpress themes only use the middle half of the screen...
<Mez> "the middle half" ?
<Mez> lmao
<tonyyarusso> Well that's what it is...
<tonyyarusso> like a 20% buffer on either side
<Mez> f/w ?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, because if you do themes that respect people still on 800x600, left-aligned themes look trash on screens such as 1280x1024 ;)
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ah
<tonyyarusso> let them scale?  I dunno
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, fluidity is best when used on simple designs. bloggers tend to like fancy stuff
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: yeah yeha
<Mez> ompaul, chill - just end the convo now
<Mez> you're pushing it in a bad direction
<Mez> (IMO)
<tonyyarusso> I think my theme is non-widget-ready
<ompaul> it is very close to it being closed with the it is - off topic
<ompaul> for there
<ompaul> they quit
<Mez> ompaul, but if you dont get an answer then it's not
<Mez> if you do - it forces it into being so
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, what sort of netboot
<tonyyarusso> "fluid width" - ah!
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser,  a funny little x86 little box on the floor here
<ompaul> s/little/like
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, oh right *is a little over some types of netboot atm*
<ompaul> well what I want is grub and an small o/s +xserver-xorg
<ompaul> on a CF card on an ide interface
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: you can only scale a layout so far before you get lines of text that are too long to comfortably read
<Kamping_Kaiser> remote X them? wouldnt it be better to netboot properly?
<Mez> ompaul, ltsp ?
<ompaul> ltsp is the current infrastructre
<ompaul> infrastructure
* Mez has a great idea how to make -offtopic good
<Mez> install idleRPG on a bot in there
<ompaul> RPG?
<Mez> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idle_RPG
<ompaul> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Mez> lmao - it would work though
<ompaul> that would be #ubuntu-playground cos some people need to talk about licences or some such
<Mez> ompaul, it wsa a joke
<ompaul> Mez, but I could see the playground working
<ompaul> :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<ompaul> send people there and they get messaged 14 screens of rules and no voice without msg the bot please voice me I'll be good
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v effie_jayx]  by ChanServ
<Mez> I can see you, your brown hair shining in the sun ...
<Mez> gotta love the classic rock show
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> "Don't look back, you can never
<ompaul> look back."
<Mez> http://www.whatson.com/kerrang1052/
<Mez> for those who are interested in classic rock
<effie_jayx> Mez, kerrang? god that is an old mag...
<Mez> effie_jayx, it's still in publication :D
<effie_jayx> wow...
<PriceChild> Mez, kerrang radio is amazing :D
<Mez> PriceChild, you listen then ?
<PriceChild> God yeah!
<Mez> PriceChild, were you listening this morning ?
<PriceChild> Nope :( hockey. What was mr. U Phil doing? :)
<ompaul> they are playing bruce springsteen - pop rock even if I may say so myself, with the risk of o fender going on :)
<ompaul> ooch wrong channel :)
<Mez> nope. the monk
<Mez> (@ PriceChild )
<Mez> effie_jayx, and they have a local and national radio station#
<effie_jayx> cool ... I remeber buying themwhen I was 13
<Mez> effie_jayx, means nothing if we dont know how old you are
<Mez> you could be 14
<effie_jayx> long time ago buddy
<Mez> effie_jayx, lol
<effie_jayx> guns n' roses and metalica were king
* tsmithe is 14 :P
<Mez> effie_jayx, they still are in my eyes
<effie_jayx> Mez, but back then the status quo would agree with us...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> effie_jayx, I remember a time before metallica, and antrax, however I don't remember a time before TV but I do remember before colour TV hit this island
<ompaul> and then I noted that Color television production was halted during the Korean war, with that and the lawsuits, and the sluggish sales, the CBS system failed.
* jenda remembers a time before this country knew color TV as well :)
<ompaul> jenda, just to make it a little obvious, I am talking about the very early 70's
<ompaul> and I remember the 60's also :)
<jenda> I know :)
<Amaranth> wow i barely remember the 80s :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, didnt know you were that old :|
<jenda> But color TVs were very, very scarce in the soviet satellite states, ompaul :)
<ompaul> at least they were satellite capable :-) we only got that as the cold war came to an end (pun pun pun when you can)
<effie_jayx> ompaul :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> ompaul, when things started to warm up again?
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, ehh golbal warming has been happening since the 70's I remember scientists talking about it then, and I remember the hole over the antartic being an issue then also
<ompaul> it used to be in TIME mag and the like
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt remember the 90's (as a rule)
<ompaul> Kamping_Kaiser, they were there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope so, or i'm ~11 years old *grin*
<ompaul> hehe
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: I often have trouble remembering back five minutes, let alone the 90s :) (although I lived almost exactly half of my life during the 90s)
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i'm in a similar position ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> must be all that beer ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Oh well, /me out again, back to legal history :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl :|
<Amaranth> so far exactly half my life was in the 90s :)
<Amaranth> you people are old
<Kamping_Kaiser> Amaranth, :/ why, how old are you?
<Amaranth> 20
<Kamping_Kaiser> ooh, i just found a 'road to freedom is open' poster in my bag from lca :D
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps Amaranth for calling him old
<Amaranth> if age > amaranth_age: print 'you\'re old'
<Kamping_Kaiser> Amaranth, 20 and how many months?
<Amaranth> almost 2
<Kamping_Kaiser> gah, i'm old
<effie_jayx> Kamping_Kaiser,  I want one...
<effie_jayx> jenda,  can I have the bif file you used to get thos posters printed...
<effie_jayx> I'ma get some posters printed here in my country
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jucato> !no ntfs is <reply> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Jucato
<jenda> effie_jayx: wtf is a bif file? :)
<effie_jayx> jenda,  sorry ... you made the highway to freedome poster... the BIG file...
<effie_jayx> I meant
<jenda> effie_jayx: you can find everything there is at http://diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu/
<jenda> ah :)
<jenda> yes, it's all there.
<jenda> DIY Material/Posters, Batch 1 I think
<effie_jayx> thnks jenda
<jenda> np
* jenda out
<SportChick> wn8
<PriceChild> Can someone ban jenda please? He shouldn't be here!!!!!
<PriceChild> :P
<effie_jayx> lol
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b PriceChild!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ack. P is just so close to J ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b PriceChild!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<PriceChild> :)
<effie_jayx> :S
<PriceChild> He's meant to be revising!!!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<Mez> nalioth, we got a join spammer in -devel
<ompaul> what is that guy doing?
<Mez> <okaratas> mruiz, Mez join channel > #ubuntu-network please :)
<ompaul> noted that
<ompaul> now lets see what that channel is about lurk lurk
<Mez> I'm trying to find out
<Mez> <Mez> ... ?
<Mez> <Mez> wtf is this ?
<Mez> <okaratas> hello Mez, in channel for technical ubuntu network
<Mez> <Mez> ... ?
<Mez> <Mez> which means ?
<Mez> -ChanServ- Channel [#ubuntu-network]  is private
<Mez> <Mez> 1) join spamming is bad
<Mez> <Mez> 2) what the heck is this ?
<Mez> <okaratas> I invited them to talk about ''ubuntu network. To listen what other people have to say about ''ubuntu and to chat. And I registered the channel because of that.
<Mez> <Mez> define what you mean by "ubuntu networ
<Mez> argh! pb script isnt woking
* Mez thinks he's just a wannabee
<ompaul> collecting teams
<ompaul> you could not contribute to that many teams if you wanted to and have a life which you should do
<Mez> ompaul, have yuo seen my lp page ?
<Mez> :P
<Mez>  ompaul though, mine are all sorta linked into being one thing
<Mez> well, one or two things
<ompaul> Mez, not that at all
* ompaul goes back to trying to get grub on a usb stick 
<Mez> ompaul, .... ?
<ompaul> I can do syslinux but that is not what I want :-/
<Mez> "not that at all"
<ompaul> Mez, I was talking about your new bestest friend :)
<ompaul> and I am going back to that kind of work I just mentioned
<LjL> ompaul, don't USB sticks sometimes tend to boot in a different ways from HDs? that is, not USB sticks themselves, but your BIOS
* Mez is confused
<ompaul> I got grub now I need a config file
<ompaul> I have booted syslinux and a 2.4 kernel now I want to do some stuff with 2.5 so I have grub installed just not usefully
<ompaul> s/2.5/2.6
<ompaul> then I will work on doing something even more evil and istalling on a flash card a really small distro and then .. well then we shall have to see
* Mez laughs
<Mez> ompaul, definately a wannabee
<Mez> he's made BenC a member of 2 kernel teams
<LjL> ompaul: myself i've been fancying on making a gaming distro, very console style, that would run from multi-session CD or USB
<Mez> oh no
<Mez> thats benc
<LjL> though i don't know enough and i'm not really motivated enough
<Mez> !seen BenC
<ubotu> I last saw BenC (n=bcollins@debian/developer/bcollins) 1d 9h 3m 29s ago, quiting: "Ex-Chat"
<jenda> PriceChild: I'm not here!
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> mentally
* Mez slaps jenda 
<Mez> @lart nixternal 35
* Ubugtu beats nixternal 35 senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<Mez> @lart 35 nixternal
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at nixternal
<nixternal> hey, i already own the manual, no need for another one
<nixternal> @lart Mez 348038432235324343
* Ubugtu gets the neuraliser out and points it at Mez 348038432235324343
<nixternal> lovely
<effie_jayx> I have a question
<effie_jayx> maybe someone can help me here... I am the founder of a channel... in that channel when I Identify myself... what level do I get
<effie_jayx> ?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> effie_jayx, if you identify to chanserv, then 50
<jenda> 50
<Mez> 30
* jenda is really not here
<jenda> effie_jayx: you get maximum level, no matter the number.
<PriceChild> jenda, go away!
* jenda kicks Mez
<effie_jayx> I did... but I have level 30
<jenda> the number doesn't change.
<jenda> You have full, limitless access.
* Mez sellotapes jenda to the ceiling
<effie_jayx> ok...
<effie_jayx> I tried lowering the access in the list and said I needed higher access level
<jenda> then you haven't identified to chanserv.
<effie_jayx> the loco team contact does not use the same nick anymore... and he wishes to change it to his current nick
<effie_jayx> jenda,  mmm let me double check but I did get a confirmation message
<effie_jayx> -ChanServ- You already have contact access to [#ubuntu-ve] 
<effie_jayx> I have
<jenda> typo in the command, perhaps?
<apokryphos> you need to make sure you've identified with chanserv
<apokryphos> also, even if it says you've got five on the access list, you actually have 50 if you're channel contact
<effie_jayx> ok
<effie_jayx> I got it ... thanks guys...
<effie_jayx> must have been a typo in my previous 4 atempts
<jenda> :)
<Mez> effie_jayx, easy to type something wrong over and over again until it's pointed out
<effie_jayx> Mez,  lesson learned...
<effie_jayx> :D
<willys_fueguino> hello everyone.... how are you in this excellent day???
<ompaul> it appears to be not bad today being considered
<willys_fueguino> XDDD
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> 2 frigging days and still not getting it
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: there has got to be another way to do this
<LjL> what?
<gnomefreak> LjL: ive spent well over 24 hours downloading suse10.2 cd 1
<LjL> no torrent or something available?
<gnomefreak> the md5s are always for a differnt iso
<LjL> nice
<gnomefreak> LjL: this is the 4th time ive downloaded the same iso
<LjL> url?
<gnomefreak> and for some reason md5sum says its the ppc cd 5
<gnomefreak> http://en.opensuse.org/Mirrors_Released_Version#USA
<Amaranth> i've got a torrent for the x86 DVD
<gnomefreak> at 7hours per download this is starting to pissme off big time
<Amaranth> is that what you want?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: dvd is about 26 hour download for me
<Amaranth> oh
<Amaranth> can't find torrent for CD
<gnomefreak> thats why i went with cd cause i can break between them
<gnomefreak> torrents are slower than straight download
<Amaranth> you can pause the torrent :)
<gnomefreak> true
<Amaranth> and this thing has 2x as many seed as leech so it should max out your connection
<Amaranth> http://www.mininova.org/get/507453
<gnomefreak> let me see if there is a dvd torrent  here
<gnomefreak> whats that?
<Amaranth> x86 DVD torrent
<Amaranth> for opensuse 10.2
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok guess ill try this one
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak is on 10.0 beta but i here 10.1 package manager == messsed up real bad. thats keeping me from trying to upgrade it
<LjL> gnomefreak: your bandwidth?
<gnomefreak> slow
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> LjL: not sure
<LjL> well i'm downloading at 930kbytes/s, so i guess i can tell you pretty soon what my MD5 looks like
<gnomefreak> LjL: mine is at 26ish kbps on dsl lite
<LjL> nasssty
<gnomefreak> you can see why it takes me 7-8 hours to download 688 mb
<gnomefreak> give or take
<gnomefreak> torrents at about 10kbps :(
<LjL> gnomefreak: i suppose suse doesn't have some kind of netinstall cd
<gnomefreak> yep they do but i havent yet heard a good thing about it
<gnomefreak> torrets at about 20-25 kbps (10 was the average
<apokryphos> no need to use torrents or the http/ftp links
<apokryphos> use metalinks :)
<apokryphos> I guarantee it'll max out your connection :P
* gnomefreak doesnt know what a meta link is but either way 27 kbps is about the highest mine will get :( still pissed off 24 hours worth of downloading and the md5 matchs ppc
* gnomefreak wonders if site is wrong
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: rsync can fix md5sum errors
<apokryphos> no need to re-download :P
<gnomefreak> still would have to download the other 4cds at best 2 more
<apokryphos> nope, only 3. Anyhow, msg :P
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v DBO]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak: i had to go for dinner but... i downloaded the CD, the md5 matches
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> LjL: gnewsense?
<LjL> no tonyyarusso SUSE
<tonyyarusso> ah
<LjL> gnomefreak was having problem getting the CD to download
<DBO> ping nalioth
<SportChick> nalioth is sleeping
<PriceChild> hehe :)
<jenda> DBO: but you've got a plethora of staff to choose from, if that's what you're looking for :)
<DBO> you are freenode staff right
<DBO> respond to beryls request for a cloak darnit!
* Pricey highfives DBO 
<jenda> hehe :)
<DBO> we put it in MONTHS ago
<jenda> DBO: I waited half a year for my tapthru group :)
<tonyyarusso> That is a little ridiculous
<Pricey> :O
<jenda> don't worry, I'll try and push it.
<DBO> just a bit
<jenda> hehe
<DBO> there might be 2 in there by now
<jenda> DBO: cloaks aren't really the most important thing there is :)
<jenda> Cool - no problem.
<DBO> no its not =P  but it would be nice
<jenda> I'll do my best.
<DBO> and your site does say the squeeky wheel gets the oil =P
<DBO> so I am here to squeak at you
<DBO> =P
<jenda> I'm relaying :)
<jenda> Shopping for oil, that is.
* apokryphos coughs, too :P
<jenda> apokryphos: WHAT?
<jenda> you aren't sorted yet? :)
<jenda> What was that, kvirc?
<apokryphos> indeed :)
* jenda notes :)
<apokryphos> ok, out for now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> !-universe
<ubotu> universe is <alias> repos - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:54:05
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v hybrid]  by ChanServ
* tonyyarusso cries a little - see -classroom
<LjL> you don't have *nearly* as much of a reason to cry as i do
<joejaxx> why?
<LjL> because
<LjL> actually, i'll take my own reason away in a simple fashion
<joejaxx> no i mean why is everyone crying?
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: I don't know about LjL, but we have a new user who wants a program that would require a) compiling, b) using build-deps from feisty.
<joejaxx> oh wow
<joejaxx> what application is that?
<tonyyarusso> joejaxx: idjc - "Internet DJ Console"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<joejaxx> hello maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> if i stop a torrent can change OS' and it start were it left off. or will i have to start over?
<tonyyarusso> Should resume.
<gnomefreak> 6 hours for 70 mb i hope it resumes
<tonyyarusso> eep
<gnomefreak> 3.61 gigs total
<tonyyarusso> dialup?
<gnomefreak> dsl lite
<elkbuntu> is that a way of saying 'dialup with a different name'?
<tonyyarusso> kinda
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> its a little faster than dialup
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, it'd probably be quicker for me to download and post it to you, all the way from australia :
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: prolly would but i would still have to download it from there ;)
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, um.. i mean.. me downloady, me burny to cd.. me sendy
<elkbuntu> s/cd/dvd/
<tonyyarusso> Err, who's a developer with a moment?  :)
<gnomefreak> see i dont think ktorrent will continue it becasue im not sure where the temp files are kept
<gnomefreak> i had thought about having someone do it close by but hell i can buy it for 10 dollars
<elkbuntu> probably worth your sanity
<elkbuntu> the remaining shreds of such, anyway
<gnomefreak> so true
<gnomefreak> 2 days now trying to get this damn distro up and running
<gnomefreak> - up and running + downloading
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: whenever you have problems, just let me know :P
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: having issues
<gnomefreak> lol
<tonyyarusso> We have a user in -classroom who wants to install idjc on Edgy.  It's in Feisty repos, but not Edgy.  I thought we could get -dev packages from Feisty and work from there, but it seems to be demanding upgrading libc6-i686....which scares me way more than a little.  Guidance?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, can you please go to my blog and tell me if it looks like it used to or if it looks like i had it last night...?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: dont upgrade libc6 for any reason
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I don't really remember which is which, but it has the title in upper right kinda orangy, then a grey box of Wikipedia, and the About link looks lonesome.
<elkbuntu> ok then.. WHAT THE F***
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Yeah, that's what I figured.  Is there another way to do this, or do we have to tell him to wait four months?
<elkbuntu> the dns on two domains in two seperate registrars, has reverted
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: if it depends on libc6/glibc no other than upgrading full system
<gnomefreak> upgrading libc6 will trash everything
<tonyyarusso> No way to kind of build it with a new version without that actually being what's on the system eh?  Nuts.
* tonyyarusso suspected as much, but likes to double-check before bearing bad news
<Pricey> tonyyarusso, what about getting the source and building it yourself?
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: not worth it
<Pricey> tonyyarusso, it doesn't actually depend on feisty's higher version of it does it?
<Pricey> s/yourself/himself/
<gnomefreak> what is the package?
<gnomefreak> crap
<tonyyarusso> Pricey: gnomefreak: I was basing depends off of http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/idjc
<gnomefreak> hold that thought for a bit
<tonyyarusso> And apt-get build-dep agreed
<tonyyarusso> Whether it's different if you don't use repos stuff at all, I don't know.
<Pricey> tonyyarusso, yeah but that only tells you what it was built with and therefore depends on in feisty.... getting the source and building that himself should be perfectly fine
<gnomefreak> what version libc6 doess edgy have?
<tonyyarusso> Pricey: hmm...  So we could apt-get source the package from Feisty and go from there perhaps?
<gnomefreak> <2.5?
<tonyyarusso> !libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12.3 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9992 kB
<Pricey> tonyyarusso, I "think" :)
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: dont do it :)
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: That bad eh?
<Pricey> tonyyarusso, the only way we could ever have a problem with this is if it actually requires a libc6 of a certain version.... or am I very, very wrong?
<gnomefreak> atleast warn him libc6 wrong version can leave linux usless and i mean even apt will fail
<Pricey> gnomefreak, but there's no need to upgrade libc6 if he builds the other package from source?
<gnomefreak> Pricey: he would have to change the depends of it. if he does it the right way. but even compiling will error if wrong libc6 is used
<Pricey> gnomefreak, hmm... what about getting the package from upstream instead then?
<gnomefreak> only way i can think of to safely do it without upgrading distro. is to rebuild it in pbuilder change the control file depends and hope its not a chain of depends. the upstream version you would have to read to find out
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-21
<danroj> see ubuntu-es
<danroj> spam in ubuntu-es
<LjL> que pasa danroj?
<danroj> LjL, estan haciendo spam en ubuntu-es
<danroj> alguien llamado julio
<danroj> mira los logs
<LjL> el el julio que entró aqui?
<danroj> dice que entren a hackwerss
<danroj> no
<danroj> solo julio
<danroj> LjL, viste?
<LjL> danroj, baneado
<danroj> ok
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (eL_PaPi_XuLo)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Spaceman3750 said: ubotu colocation is When a user pays to have a server placed on a datacenter network.  A place that does this is called a colocation center.
<danroj> hola alguien sabe de supybot?
<LjL> danroj, what did i tell you... PLEASE...
<danroj> LjL, como?
<danroj> sabes que no hablo ingles
<LjL> danroj, y yo estoy cansado demasiado para hablar español
<LjL> [02:55:53] <LjL> cuando hay problemas, pregunten en #ubuntu-irc
<LjL> [02:56:10] <LjL> porque -ops es el canal de los operadores de *#ubuntu*, que hablan ingles
<LjL> [02:56:41] <LjL> ya me matan si seguimos hablando español de los problemas de -es
<danroj> LjL, ok entonces in englisk
<IdleOne> any ops around?
<tritium> IdleOne: yes, what's up?
<IdleOne> tritium: can you please ask some_person in #ubuntu to please watch his language
<tritium> IdleOne: I'll check, yes.  Thanks.
<IdleOne> no need to kick but an explanation of the rules might serve him well
<tritium> IdleOne: when did he say whatever he said?
<tritium> I scrolled up a bit, but didn't seen anything.
<IdleOne> he is kinda in and out of the convo but insists on using the word hell. I know it isnt that bad a word but in every sentence it is not needed
<tritium> Okay, I'll watch.  Thanks.
<IdleOne> was a few minutes ago and I used the !language factoid on him
<tritium> Thanks.
<LjL> tritium: except he's been told to the "operators channel" by an op of -es. *sigh*
<tritium> LjL: Oh, really?
<danroj> hola jpatrick
<danroj> estas?
<jpatrick> LjL: please kick danroj from -irc
<jpatrick> I would but I can't
<Gary> jpatrick, whats up with danroj
<elkbuntu> Gary, troll
<Gary> not said anything since I've joined that channel
<elkbuntu> Mez, when freenode died, so did drupal.org, as soon as freenode came back, so did drupal.org
<Gary> scary
<Pici> Interesting...
<elkbuntu> oh, and my ssh connection to dreamhost died at the same time too, it seems
<Mez> elkbuntu, probably a routing issue then ...
<Mez> As I commented
<Pici> Actually, looks like there were some backbone issues as of ~4 hours ago.
<ikonia> UK has lost a link to the states too
<elkbuntu> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<elkbuntu> excellent, at least he survived
<Pici> He was with me the whole time.  It was harsh, we almost turned on each other.
 * popey lays bets on the bot
<ardchoille> Pici: hahahahaha
<ikonia> Pici: that is genius
<ikonia> every now and then something makes me really chuckle
<Pici> :)
<ardchoille> Best laugh I've had in a while
 * Seeker` has finished exams until may \o/
<Seeker`> woops, wrong channel
<Pici> Congrats anyway :)
<Seeker`> thanks :)
<ikonia> congrats ?
<ikonia> ahhh exmas
<ikonia> sorry missed that
<Seeker`> just got to wait a month to get my results back
<jpatrick> Gary: he's just getting on our nerves (#ubuntu-es ops)
<jpatrick> who can I find users connected from LPuteaux-151-41-37-62.w217-128.abo.wanadoo.fr for example?
<Pici> Sometimes you can do /who HOSTMASK
<jpatrick> End of /WHO list...
<ardchoille> Try: /who *151-41-37-62.w217-128.abo.wanadoo.fr
<LjL> they're probably all +i
<ardchoille> LjL: I'm +i and "/who *member/ardchoille" works. Or is that because *I* did it?
<no0tic> ardchoille, yes
<ardchoille> Ah
<LjL> ardchoille, it works for you and for me because i'm on a channel that you're in.
<no0tic> ardchoille, works also with me, but that's because we are on the same channel
<ardchoille> ok, I learned something new, thank you
<jpatrick> we all everyday :)
<jpatrick> don't we*
<ardchoille> True
<elkbuntu> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seeker`> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Seeker`> :(
 * Pici often wonders if hes being ignored in #ubuntu
<jpatrick> oh, fun in #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> jpatrick: why ?
<Pici> ikonia: Bit of a heated argument earlier over libtool.
<jpatrick> ikonia: I just get excited with +o
<ikonia> ooh really
<ikonia> libtool is always a good baiter
<Hobbsee> they'll control it
<Hobbsee> htey know ops are around, anyway
 * Pici headdesks
<Pici> I hate the "I know Automatix isnt reccomended, but I'm going to reccomend it anyway" people.
<ikonia> that frustrates me also
<Gary> but automatix is a fantastic product
 * Gary fails at trolling
<Gary> I cannot stop giggling
<ardchoille> That's why you failed
<ardchoille> I couldn't say that with a straight face either
<Tm_T> Pici: where?
 * jussi01 cries at the stupid offtopicers on the kubuntu mailing list....
<Sharpie> yeah, um, can i be unbanned from ubuntu-offtopic please? :/
<LjL> Sharpie: why were you banned?
<Sharpie> LjL: xkcd quote if i recall correctly, but that was (i think) about 2 monthes ago
<LjL> Sharpie, you seem to have quite a history of being banned
<Sharpie> LjL: um, well, whatever happened, it was a long time ago :/
<Sharpie> LjL: i guess i've mistaken ubuntu-offtopic to be really offtopic, i was wrong, i get it now
<LjL> Sharpie: but it's not the first time you discuss the matter here either, and the past times it seemed that you didn't quite get it
<Sharpie> LjL: and that was a few monthes ago..
<LjL> Sharpie, i assume by now you've read the guidelines and Coc and know them by heart, as well as
<LjL> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<Sharpie> LjL: of course =o!
<Sharpie> LjL: i've printed it out and put it as a wallpaper
<Sharpie> LjL: and i also wear it on my shirt every day
<LjL> Sharpie, you're unbanned. keep in mind that further misbehavior will result in an arbitrarily long ban, this time.
<Sharpie> LjL: 2 monthes isn't long? :|
<Sharpie> LjL: it's like...a 1/3 of an ubuntu release
<LjL> Sharpie: two years is long.
<LjL> anyway, why are you worrying?
<LjL> it seems pretty clear that you will abide by the rules from now on, no?
<Sharpie> i hardly ever go on anymore, too much stuff to do
<Sharpie> i just wanted this off my mind
<LjL> fine
<LjL> PM: [17:01:49] <_aeGIs> please be more respectful in the future
<Tm_T> LjL: ?
<LjL> i kicked that user from #ubuntu, posted some pretty irriverent link
<Tm_T> er
<Tm_T> so you should respect him more?
<LjL> [17:02:15] <LjL> funny that you would tell me that, rather than vice versa
<LjL> [17:02:19] <_aeGIs> your intolerance and close mindedness do not reflect the Ubuntu principles on which this community is based.
<LjL> [17:02:51] <_aeGIs> I did not kick you or try to mute your ideas/thoughts/opinions
<Tm_T> LjL: ask him here
<Tm_T> sounds something I want to be in
<LjL> Sharpie, if you have no further inquiries for us, i should ask you to leave this channel
<Sharpie> LjL: i just came back, was afk for a short bit. anyway thx, cya =o
<LjL> won't join
<Tm_T> why?
<LjL> [17:04:20] <_aeGIs> I care little for revenge or getting you in trouble...  I'd just like you to think about your actions and become a better person.
<LjL> [17:05:20] <LjL> look, you go to a support channel and randomly post a link titled "Area husband pretends to give a shit". and you don't even answer to people who ask you what you were trying to do. you should expect to be kicked. but you know this already, really.
<LjL> [17:05:40] <LjL> so, please, either join -ops if you have a problem, or don't waste further time discussing this privately, because i will stop replying
<LjL> [17:08:11] <_aeGIs> That's fine...  I'll terminate this conversation.  Just realize your actions are not unlike those of a fascist regime where you censor the thoughts and words of people with whom you disagree.  That type of behavior is diametrically opposed to the principles to which you supposedly espouse in your group.  Think about it, learn, and become better.  There is yet time for you.
<Tm_T> well I wanted just to discuss about it, no revenge no nothing
<LjL> Tm_T: well, *he* made the inference that it would be a revenge thing.
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> sounds like "I have freedom, stop pushing me"
<jussi01> Oohhh, anyone looking for a sw trainee job? (in oulu...)
<Tm_T> sw?
<jussi01> hehe, wrong channel, but goes for all of you as well...
<jussi01> Tm_T: software...
<Tm_T> I see
<jussi01> as in linux...
<ardchoille> LjL: I'm curious about the kicking of Ubotwo. Does that add a comment to bt or something?
<LjL> ardchoille: that's the intention...
<LjL> to mark stuff that happens here
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<LjL> best way i could find it to do it without hacking the bt :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<LjL> just, remember to *kick* if you do that, not *remove*, or it won't rejoin
<ardchoille> Well, I don't have bt access so I have no need, was just curious :)
<ardchoille> I don't think I can kick in this channel anyway
<LjL> actually
<jdong> what's _aegis?
<Tm_T> jdong: see above
<jdong> oh
<jdong> well in my defense my terminal size is small :)
<Tm_T> mine too, only 150x50
<ubotu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu (Therock_)
<Pici> 10:56:24 <Sharpie> LjL: of course =o!
<Pici> er
<jussi01> LjL: / jpatrick what were the "bah" s about?
<jussi01> (-kde4)
<jpatrick> jussi01: fun
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> ok, just was making sure there was nothing I could help with.
<LjL> jussi01: was going to kick for spam
<jussi01> LjL: heh, ok
<ubotu> theunixgeek called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> hk2999: How can we help you today?
<hk2999> cool. ive got a 'friend' who is using CGI:IRC because his windows is messed up and need support in downloading ubuntu, but he can only use CGI:IRC, and he can't connect here
<hk2999> by here i mean #ubuntu
<hk2999> because i c/p'd that text from there.
<Pici> What exactly is the question?
<hk2999> how can he connect to #ubuntu using CGI:IRC
<hk2999> i'm having a hard time helping him just by myself. : /
<hk2999> he can only connect to #ubuntu-ph
<hk2999> which is my local lug
<Pici> I think that a freenode cloak could help there.
<Pici> !cloak | hk2999
<ubotu> hk2999: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<crdlb> it won't
<Pici> hk2999: Have your friend follow those instructions, then ask in #freenode
<Pici> or it wont, nevermind.
<Pici> hk2999: ^
<crdlb> the gateway cloak will override an unaffiliated cloak
<hk2999> oh :(
<crdlb> a project cloak will though
<Pici> Your friend cannot use any other irc client?
<hk2999> never mind, i think he's up to installing ubuntu now, with just my help...
<hk2999> he cant access the net from any program besides iexplore.exe
<Tm_T> lovely
<hk2999> yes
<Tm_T> hk2999: how about using ssh?
<Tm_T> rename putty.exe to iexplore.exe etc ;))
<crdlb> doesn't http://java.freenode.net connect locally?
<Pici> sigh
 * hk2999 sighs
<Pici> hk2999: Is there anything else you need help  with here?
<hk2999> none
<Pici> hk2999: see topic./
<hk2999> oh
<Pici> :)
<hk2999> bbye
<Pici> bye
<jpatrick> guys
<Pici> jpatrick
<jpatrick> kick danrobot ubuntu-irc
<jpatrick> and maybe even danroj
<Pici> I cannot, I dont have the power.
<Gary> jpatrick, no bots rule?
<jpatrick> Gary: yeah, and LjL /removed him earlier
<jpatrick> thank you!
<Gary> ping me if it comes back in
<jpatrick> oh, ok, that guy is getting on my nerves..
<Gary> I noticed
<Pici> Which?
<Gary> if the bot joins, I might have to do a ip only mute :p
<jpatrick> he keeps /msg-ing me
<Tm_T> who?
<jpatrick> danroj
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> bring him here?
<jpatrick> meh, /me soft ignores
<Gary> ask him not to, then soft ignore
<jpatrick> Tm_T: he's spanish
<Gary> ahh
<Tm_T> jpatrick: don't speak english?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: no
<Tm_T> I see
<jussi01> if I read correctly, all cloacked ubuntu members have op in there.... or am I really reading wrong?
<Gary> in -irc ?
<Gary> yeah - *!*@ubuntu/member/*  has level 10
<jpatrick> really?
<Gary> jpatrick, /msg chanserv access #channel list
<jpatrick> Gary: just ried it out, thanks
<jpatrick> tried*
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> botijo?
<jpatrick> Gary: are you around for one more request? :)
<Gary> whats up jpatrick
<jpatrick> Gary: could you change botijo's cloak to ubuntu/member/jpatrick/bot/botijo  please ?
<Gary> do they get ubuntu/member do they
<Gary> I thought bots were unaffiliated/ownernick/bot/nick
<Gary> as per ubot3
<jpatrick> ah, yes
<ompaul> jpatrick, your bot needs to be renamed by FreeNode rules
<Gary> i'll do unaffiliated/jpatrick/bot/botijo if that is okay
<Gary> jpatrick, is that okay
<jpatrick> Gary: yes, that's fine :)
<Gary> done
<Gary> it'll apply if the bot /cycles
<jpatrick> thanks
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-mythtv-dev, superm1 said: ubotu, cdbs is https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<jpatrick> true
<unagi> you know this is very simple
<unagi> gord and riotkittie just dont need to say anything to me
<Seveas> unagi, where 2 fight, 2 are wrong
<unagi> thats fine
<unagi> i dont respond to attacks
<Seveas> so knock it off, cool down and come back tomorrow
<unagi> but the simple fact is dont chime in with facetious comments and i wont have a problem
<unagi> you dont have a problem with me any other time
<Seveas> NO, but I do have a problem with your behaviour now
<PriceChild> unagi, /ignore works well.
<PriceChild> (against non-ops at least.)
<unagi> it does except when i ignore it seeps into other conversations
<Seveas> PriceChild, they were told so yesterday yet still they start again today
<unagi> i get to see others replies about me and the situation.....this is why i said its really simple
<unagi> all that needs to happen is my name stay off gord and riotkitties keyboard
<Seveas> and the other way around
<unagi> all i did was ask if anyone knew where i might find time lapse hi res photos of a landscape........and it begins
<PriceChild> The sad fact is that you will just not get on with certain people.
<PriceChild> no matter how hard you try
<unagi> like i said i can use /ignore all day long the problem is they keep going
<unagi> and no matter how hard i try to leave it alone i still see it
<Seveas> you keep going just as well
<PriceChild> So be big, and "soft ignore" it
<unagi> so im banned for the day because riotkittie and gord cant ignore me
<PriceChild> I haven't checked backlog... but I doubt it
<Seveas> and you can't ignore them
<mc44> riotkittie and gord do not control what you say
<unagi> like i said
<unagi> i can and have
<PriceChild> I'm pretty confident it will be because of your reactions.
<Seveas> PriceChild, they're both being annoying and both gone now
<unagi> check the log, i didnt initiate anything with either of them
<unagi> other than calling them out on their childish and instigating comments
<unagi> i just wanted it to stop
<Seveas> then stop
<Seveas> very simple
<unagi> stop and take the abuse?
<Seveas> or call some ops in here
<unagi> ok
<Seveas> just like in the real world, revenge is best served in /dev/null
<unagi> i dont know what that means
<Seveas> I'm not surprised
<unagi> ....
<unagi> what is that suppose to mean
<Seveas> that I'm not surprised
<unagi> why
<Seveas> because I'm not surprised
<unagi> but why did you feel the need to say that
<unagi> im getting more lost
<Seveas> because what you said didn't surprise me
<unagi> well what does it mean
<Seveas> you're going in circles her just like in -offtopic
<PriceChild> back to the important thing...
<unagi> how?
<Seveas> you're now on the virge of trolling, I suggest you stop
<unagi> i dont understand
<PriceChild> If people are annoying you, remember. *This is the internet*
<PriceChild> It is pointless getting angry with people.
<unagi> i just wanted it to stop
<PriceChild> Its just going to cause a vicious circle, feeling worse and worse.
<unagi> i didnt mean to cause trouble
<PriceChild> unagi, and then that is when you step away from the computer.
<unagi> sigh
<unagi> thats hard to do when money is involved
<PriceChild> unagi, close -offtopic then?
<Seveas> there's no money involved in IRC...
<unagi> i dont know where else to ask
<PriceChild> ask what?
<unagi> there is when my question involves work
<Tm_T> aah unagi once again
<unagi> where i might find timelapse hi res photos of a nice landscape
<Seveas> Tm_T, don't stir.
<PriceChild> unagi, there are plenty of offtopic channels to ask random questions like that... not that offtopic channels are the best places to ask.
<unagi> where would be
<PriceChild> unagi, regardless, if -offtopic is getting you riled up, just leave.
<PriceChild> I have no idea whatsoever.
<PriceChild> unagi, i the meantime, will sockmonkey do? http://pricechild.co.uk/Picture01.jpg
<PriceChild> *in the
<unagi> no
<Tm_T> Seveas: not intented to, sorry sir
<PriceChild> He'll be disappointed when i tell him :(
<Seveas> PriceChild, THAT IF F*ING SCARY!
<Seveas> Not the puppet, the face behind it :)
<PriceChild> :)
<Tm_T> PriceChild: ooo cute
<Seveas> and not the face on the poster :p
<PriceChild> poster?
<Seveas> or whatever it is
<PriceChild> oh wow you can see my boosh canvas!
<Seveas> says BOOSH
<PriceChild> sister made it me for christmas
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> is boosh her nickname for you?
<PriceChild> lol no
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://youtube.com/watch?v=cHr1n30tHDs
<PriceChild> (from the mighty boosh live show)
<PriceChild> nsfw
 * Tm_T needs someone to talk to, she notices
<Tm_T> ok, and that was pointless
<Tm_T> more Koffee!
<PriceChild> and if you're going to start watching that clip... don't let it stop until *at least* the beginning of "love games"
<Tm_T> PriceChild: next time that nsfw information BEFORE link, ok?
<PriceChild> Tm_T, that's less fun
<PriceChild> unagi left
<Tm_T> PriceChild: aye
 * PriceChild gets ready to dance
<Seveas> PriceChild, oh-my-god
<Seveas> that stupid hammond music :)
<PriceChild> :P
<Seveas> ah, and gaydance
<PriceChild> gaydance?!
<PriceChild> Seveas, you're just jealous
<PriceChild> you just want to be vince
<PriceChild> you want his hair
<Tm_T> you should se me
<PriceChild> his mirrorball suit
<PriceChild> his boots
<PriceChild> sorry
<PriceChild> his chelsea boots
<Seveas> I du like the mirrorball suir
<Seveas> s/r/t/
<Tm_T> I like my suit
<PriceChild> Seveas, http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzTGNIiidbI
<PriceChild> that's the mirrorball suit
<Seveas> saw the thumbnail
<PriceChild> you can't see much in the other one
<PriceChild> but anyway
<jpatrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> should we change that to pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<jpatrick> abuse the Canoncial server instead
<Tm_T> jpatrick: agreed there
<Seveas> rather not
<Seveas> pastebin.ubuntu.com is a crippled version
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> then not :)
<jpatrick> ok
<Seveas> I would have forwarded the pastin to paste.ubuntu.com if it weren't :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: nerd nerd is probably a geek who lacks the social skills to find a mate. a type of candy
<ubotu> syntaxerror55 called the ops in #ubuntu (stupac)
<ubotu> mwe called the ops in #ubuntu ()
 * PriceChild wonders whether its good that ubotu can be muted by the bots
<ubotu> syntaxerror55 called the ops in #ubuntu (Jinn)
<LjL> PriceChild: would be easy enough to make them ignore it, or just give it voice in the channel... still i've sometimes muted the bot myself when it lagged to much that it eventually spewed out everything in a row
 * mneptok laughs
<PriceChild> I think its a good thing.
<ikonia> Seveas: thank you, didn't see you lurking
<Seveas> I always lurk in the dark :)
<LjL> Seveas: i thought you were the dark
<PriceChild> grrr annoying shortcuts
<ompaul> LjL, that has to be the best comment I have seen on IRC for a __long__ time
<ompaul> Seveas,  if it was not for the guys involved ... it would be quotetastic
<Seveas> what's up with #ubuntu-hell
<Seveas> do we need that?
<ompaul> So
<ompaul> No
<LjL> eh?
<Tm_T> mmmm, no? what where is is it anyway
<ompaul> redirect it to -ops
<Seveas> well, it's in #ubuntu-hell :)
<Seveas> at least one person in there
<ompaul> }:->
<Tm_T> Seveas: you?
<ompaul> shall we op join it?
<Seveas> not me
<Pici> A soldierboy and his bot.l
<Seveas> got soldierboy in my pm, did a /whois and found ot he is Willam Gates from #ubuntu-hell
<Seveas> :)
<LjL> Seveas: so now we have a channel to redirect to ##windows and put in the !windows factoid
<Seveas> hehehe
<Pici> Thats so evil.
<Pici> I like it.
<LjL> Pici: so long as you don't mention words such as, for instance, "freenοde stаff", after me proposing that.
<ompaul> Seveas, now what was that you were talking about?
<ompaul> tis gone
<LjL> regged and locked
<ompaul> ;-)
<Gary> Seveas, was soldierboy being a pain?
<Seveas> not really
<LjL> nah he left without a complaint
<Gary> okie, good good
<ompaul> Gary, he was "reeducated"
<Gary> cool, he just asked for a cloak thats all
<ompaul> Gary, yeap, I explained to him how to
<ompaul> I also said to him how to get a cloak for the bot
<ompaul> it was my main motivation
<Gary> he linked his nick and his bot's nick together arghh
<Gary> so I had to send him off to unlink and set alts and then come back
<ompaul> Gary, well I didn't give him the full lay out of it
<ompaul> but at least he is trying to be "compliant"
<Gary> no probs
<Gary> as long as he ain't a troll
<ompaul> Gary, he was kinda surprised we turned up :)
<ompaul> Gary, not that we know
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-22
<ubotu> In ubotu, soundray said: thunar =~ s/alternative/alternative to/
<LjL> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<LjL> !thunar =~ s/alternative/alternative to/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<wyclif> i cannot join #ubuntu
<ogre> hey can you huys test me for that stupid router bug? I fixed it but I cant join #ubuntu
<ogre> wyclif:  did you follow instructions for repAIR?
<wyclif> repair?  why?
<ogre> wyclif:  its a router bug. you mean you didnt read instructions?
<wyclif> ogre: i'm in the wrong channel
<wyclif> i just want to change channels
<Tm_T> yes
<LjL> ogre: he's here for a different reason.
<ogre> wyclif:  looking for #ubuntu?
<ogre> ahhh
<LjL> ogre: you weren't able to join because of some glitch in the bots. you can join now
<wyclif> ogre: yes
<wyclif> ogre: ok. thanks!
<ogre> thanks LjL
<LjL> wyclif: i'm afraid you've pushed your luck a bit far in order to rejoin #ubuntu without some amount of talk in here first
<wyclif> ogre: apparently LjL decided to get heavy handed with a user
<wyclif> ogre: i was kicked off the channel for using the bot according to IRC rules
<ogre> wyclif:  you should alsways listen to ops. its none of my business. dont involve me
<wyclif> ogre: for greeting new people using the bot and being friendly in general.  wow, #ubuntu is getting to be like #debian that way...
<wyclif> ogre: ok, so I chatted a bit.
<Tm_T> wyclif: can I hug you?
<wyclif> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> ogre: can we help you in some else?
<wyclif> ogre: well, I was told by LjL I had to say some things here
<wyclif> i really just want to join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> wyclif: yes yes, none of them have to do with ogre
<LjL> [02:07:28] <wyclif> soundray you have trouble comprehending english? i'm saying i used it exactly the way it's supposed to be used.  capiche?
<LjL> that was the last thing you said
<wyclif> LjL that's right.
<LjL> see, aside from the obviously unacceptable attitude towards soundray,
<wyclif> *sigh*
<LjL> there is an intrinsic problem. how is the bot "supposed to be used"? who decides how it is?
<LjL> well, it's simple - us.
<wyclif> LjL gosh, I just wanna join #ubuntu!
<LjL> so if i tell you that's not the way to use it, it means it's not the way to use it.
<wyclif> LjL, yes sir!  how high, sir!
<LjL> wyclif, you tried pretty hard to get yourself banned from there. you could have thought about it earlier.
<wyclif> *groveling*
<Tm_T> whats groveling?
<wyclif> HEH
<Tm_T> wyclif: anyway, you say, you disagree with us, but we should just let you go?
<wyclif> *sigh* whatever dude.  can I rejoin #ubuntu now
<Tm_T> wyclif: no, we don't let you in if we don't believe you will follow the rules
<wyclif> Tm_T no, not you.
<Tm_T> wyclif: why not me?
<wyclif> Tm_T because i recall you had nothing to do with it.
<ogre> ok, thanks. wyclif I can tell you that you are pushing yr luck though
<ogre> ok im out
<ogre> *poof*
<wyclif> ogre: yes you may.  thanks.  may I rejoin #ubuntu now that I've taken my lashing?
<LjL> wyclif, do you see the +'s, or green lights, or whatever it is on your client, that some users in here have? those identify the users who *do* have to do with stuff that happens in #ubuntu.
<Tm_T> ogre: thanks and have fun
<wyclif> LjL thanks but I've been on IRC since *1987*
<LjL> meh
<LjL> irc was created in 1988
<Tm_T> "created" :-P
<LjL> whate'er
<Tm_T> in sensible way he couldn't been "around" until ~90 or so, but I even doubt 99
<nalioth> 1987, eh?
<Tm_T> prolly born that year
<matisse> hello
<LjL> hi
<matisse> i was banned in #ubuntu because of uberscript
<matisse> i turned the functions off now
<matisse> sorry for that
<LjL> matisse: and you had *two* bots like that in the channel?
<matisse> no
<matisse> i dont have bots
<matisse> actually
<LjL> then why were two users automatically responding to your !give commands?
<matisse> ?
<matisse> wrong way
<matisse> do you want to test it ? Seems like I was faster or something like that
<LjL> !give test test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give test test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matisse> actually, i ask myself why bsod2 typed that command
<matisse> 1 sec
<LjL> matisse: yes, i see now that you were one of those two "bots".
<LjL> matisse: you can rejoin now. please keep in mind that bots and automatic scripts (except ubotu of course) are strictly disallowed in #ubuntu
<matisse> yes, no problem
<matisse> i apprechiate your work there
<Tm_T> matisse: and remember to have fun ;)
<matisse> so, it's not my intention to do such stuff
<matisse> now is see
<matisse> <neeto> I want to be able to play call of duty on ubuntu, but punkbuster won't install in wine... is there a way to get around this?
<matisse> <bsod2> !give neeto wine
<Tm_T> ...
<matisse> senseless... :-)
<matisse> LjL: did you post "!give test test" to check if I am a bot ?
<LjL> matisse: to test if your script was still in place.
<matisse> ah, ok
<mneptok> !give ME_COOKIE!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me_cookie! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * matisse gives still a cup
<matisse> !give still works ;-)
<matisse> so, thanks for unbanning
<matisse> gn8
<mneptok> g'nate?
<Tm_T> oh why I don't have op rights on #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> wasn't unagi banned to begin with?
<Tm_T> was, is he still?
<LjL> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> LjL: then time to remind him?
<Tm_T> not my job though
<LjL> i did
<Tm_T> oooh
<unagi> what time would i expect it to be lifted or when should i request?
<LjL> unagi, i think you should come back tomorrow and ask seveas
<unagi> ok i wasnt aware it wasnt lifted
<unagi> i dont really know why it joined to tell you the truth i never reconnected
<Tm_T> it wont be lifted until you ask so, I afraid ;)
<unagi> oh wait, yea i did because i switched my xorg......i apologize
<Pici> wyclif: Can we help you?
<wyclif> yes, actually
<wyclif> i cannot join #ubuntu
<Tm_T> still
<wyclif> yeah.
 * Pici scrolls up
<Pici> Tm_T: looks like you know whats going on here.  /me poofs
<wyclif> i was actually going to ask a question about openssh, but for some reason i cannot join, it appears my ISP has been banned.
<Tm_T> wyclif: you remember why you were banned?
<nalioth> wyclif: ##linux or #openssh can help you
<LjL> short term memory loss
<Tm_T> :)
<LjL> an interesting condition
<Tm_T> LjL: :))
<wyclif> ah, thanks.  No, actually I have no idea.
<Tm_T> wyclif: interesting, somehow I do these days
<wyclif> ???
<LjL> wyclif: was IRC good in 1987?
<wyclif> what's that?
<LjL> wyclif you know what
<wyclif> hmmm.  i thought this was the ops channel
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Tm_T> wyclif: this is
<Tm_T> LjL: don't do it yet
<LjL> Tm_T: :(
<Pici> I thought I was confused before, perhaps my scrollback is in some sort of bizarro -ops channel.
<wyclif> hm.  well, I was on that channel this morning.  I come back from work, I'm banned.  not sure I understand.
<wyclif> it does appear my IP has been banned, which is odd.
<Tm_T> how you found out your IP is banned?
<LjL> troooooooooooooooooooooooooooll
<wyclif> i checked.
<Tm_T> how?
<Pici> LjL: gezundheit
<Tm_T> LjL: shush
<wyclif> you're welcome.
<LjL> Pici: geSundheit
<wyclif> wow, is this really an #ubuntu channel?
<Tm_T> wyclif: no, #ubuntu-ops
<wyclif> hmm.
<Tm_T> wyclif: how did you check you're banned?
<wyclif> I thought I could get some answers here.  Other times I've asked, that channel has been helpful.
<Tm_T> wyclif: yes yes, how you checked you are banned
<Pici> wyclif: this isn't #ubuntu, this is #ubuntu-ops, note that theres 43 people here, not 1043
<wyclif> Tm_T I tried to join, I was informed I was banned.
<Tm_T> wyclif: that doesn't say your IP is banned
<wyclif> yes, I realise that.  I'm trying to join #ubuntu.  that's why I'm on the ops channel, asking.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> wyclif: you are banned because your hostile attitude
<wyclif> that's weird, because I didn't think my username was banned
<Tm_T> how so?
<wyclif> Tm_T what?
<mneptok> <wyclif> LjL I think I'll use it the way it's supposed to be used, kthxbai
<mneptok> like so ^^^^
<wyclif> I didn't write that!
<Tm_T> you did
<Tm_T> wyclif: if it wasn't you, who then?
<wyclif> nope, I didn't.  I just got home from work, actually.
<mneptok> wyclif: you were asked to stop certain behaviors by ops. you responded with a flat-out "no."
<wyclif> what???!!!
<wyclif> when was this?
<LjL> wyclif: p'haps it was your brother
<mneptok> this afternoon
<Tm_T> mneptok: what timezone? ;)
<wyclif> I wasn't even here this afternoon.  Hmmmm
<wyclif> ugh...
<Tm_T> wyclif: one and a half an hour ago
<mneptok> wyclif: it's your IP address
<wyclif> Hmmm.  I wonder if it was my roommate
<Tm_T> ip, ident, nick...
<wyclif> on my computer.
<Tm_T> wyclif: then make sure that can't happen again
<mneptok> wyclif: which means that either you're lying, or your computer is not secure and is being used without your knowledge. either way, it means no going back to #ubuntu until the problem is fixed.
<wyclif> I'm going to have to have a chat with these people
<Tm_T> your pc, your responsibility
<wyclif> I think I did not log out this morning
<Tm_T> lock it
<wyclif> :-(
<Tm_T> make it to lock automatically
<nalioth> wyclif: please read up on computer security and come back tomorrow
<wyclif> I understand the security aspect.  I just did not lock or log out, I apologise.
<mneptok> wyclif: when your roommates are animals, you often have to wade through a lot of crap in your life.
<wyclif> or you just need new roommates...
<Tm_T> 0319.04 < wyclif> LjL thanks but I've been on IRC since *1987*
<mneptok> or that
<Tm_T> wyclif: nah, just fix your screensaver settings
 * mneptok blinks
<wyclif> you pasted that before.
<mneptok> 1987?
<Tm_T> mneptok: aye
<mneptok> that's a neat trick.
<Tm_T> timetravel
<wyclif> I wasn't even ALIVE in 1987
<Tm_T> I knew that
<mneptok> neither was IRC
<wyclif> this is really getting unfriendly.
<Tm_T> wyclif: by people who uses your pc :)
<nalioth> wyclif: please join us here tomorrow
<wyclif> Tm_T that's true.
<Tm_T> wyclif: anyway, I'm happy to see it secure and you happily in #ubuntu
<LjL> wyclif, you can't blame us for your roommate being a [very] professional liar, therefore now making us highly doubt the veridicity of your statements.
<wyclif> I'm not in #ubuntu, though.  I'm in #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> so, drop this now, and come back tomorrow.
<LjL> jurer gbzbeebj vf n zbagu sebz abj
<Tm_T> LjL: sdflojgnbkm sdrgklnj agrklnjsretg
<Tm_T> wyclif: hi how can we help you?
<nalioth> wyclif: was there something else we could help you with?
<wyclif> making sure I had the right channel
<wyclif> thanks
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you did
<wyclif> for a second there I didn't think I was on an #ubuntu channel
 * Tm_T stuffs her fist back into mouth, deep
<Tm_T> mums!
 * Pici gets out his can of troll-b-gone
<Pici> wyclif: Tomorrow is 24 hours away.
<ardchoille> wyclif: The more you pursue this after being told to "come back tomorrow" the longer this problem is going to persist
<wyclif> what?
<wyclif> pursue what?
<wyclif> the only thing I did was rejoin the channel
<nalioth> gentlemen, we can fix this, easily
<Tm_T> nooo :(
<Pici> Tm_T: its okay... we'll get you another one.
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<Tm_T> but I was having fun at times :((
<LjL> i never get to make them count from 1 to 3.
<ardchoille> Pici: And we won't even have to try very hard
<mneptok> HEY BABY WAKE UP FROM YOU ASLEEP!
<LjL> !caps | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tm_T> !coc | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mneptok> !hi > LjL
<LjL> !bye is <reply> Bye! Hope you've enjoyed your time on $chan
<ubotu> But bye already means something else!
<LjL> shuddup
<Tm_T> !bye
<ubotu> Bye! Hope you've enjoyed your time on #ubuntu-ops
<jdong> LjL: I think bye should also make sure the victim leaves ;-)
<nalioth> jdong: my "bye-bye" does
<LjL> !bye is =~ s/$/ - The door is that way, I can't be arsed banning you, really/
<ubotu> I know nothing about bye is yet, LjL
<LjL> !bye =~ s/$/ - The door is that way, I can't be arsed banning you, really/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !bye | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: Bye! Hope you've enjoyed your time on #ubuntu-ops - The door is that way, I can't be arsed banning you, really
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Pici> hmm
<ardchoille> hehe
<Madpilot> hmm - should all three Floodbots be on & op'd at once in #u?
<Tm_T> Madpilot: hmm, opped no IIRC
<nalioth> Madpilot: that's common behaviour
<nalioth> if they lose track of chanserv, they go into "split" mode and op up in the event that chanserv goes away totally and ops are needed by them
<Madpilot> ah, OK
<jussi01> ardchoille: whats your thoughts on richard balls in #k?
<jussi01> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya
<jussi01> He isnt talking, just Im a bit wary when someones got: [09:26] *** Richard_Balls [n=Mantits@ew01.misawa.attmil.ne.jp] has joined #kubuntu
<elkbuntu> jussi01, please try get him to change his nick... it's usually amusing to watch the discussion on the linuxchix server when he goes to troll and show pics of women on toilets
<jussi01> elkbuntu: the nick isnt so bad, its the n=Mantits@ew01.misawa.attmil.ne.jp
<elkbuntu> he will maintain it's his real name, and start being an idiot
<ardchoille> jussi01: He changed to that nick after I mentioned that his previous nick "mantits" was questionable.
<ardchoille> he still has mantits in his ident??
<ardchoille> I personally don
<jussi01> ardchoille: sigh, ok Ill ask him to change
<ardchoille> 't like the "mantits being publicly viewable, but
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, he's a cross-server troll. he uses stupid nicks like that to get attention... feed him and he will show his true self
<ardchoille> Well, I don't wanna feed him, but I don't wanna get into trouble for removing him either, since he hasn't caused the channel any trouble
<ardchoille> jussi01: Good idea
<jussi01> here we go... as elkbuntu predicted.
<ardchoille> jussi01: How about asking him to change his ident?
<elkbuntu> as i said, he visits the linuxchix server and posts random dirty links
<ardchoille> That's not nice
<elkbuntu> when you bring up the fact that his hostmask is military and remind him that the military has strict rules... he usually flees
<ardchoille> Well, that's somewhat better
<jussi01> yeah, did you pm?
<ardchoille> yes
<jussi01> sorry, I had to run for 1 sec
<ardchoille> /msg Richard_Balls Could you please change your ident?
<ardchoille> he complied without a word.
<elkbuntu> ... now it's 'bill'
<ardchoille> better than "mantits"
<elkbuntu> i'm pretty sure bill is not short for 'richard'
<jussi01> yeah, hmm. Im going to persist with the ick change
<ardchoille> jussi01: Good idea
<elkbuntu> jussi01, i'll take him on in #ubuntu in parallel
<elkbuntu> he's ignoring me, it seems
<jussi01> Im tempted to forward him here, if no action is taken.
 * elkbuntu wtf's at the quit message
<jussi01> heh
<ardchoille> what is CRIA?
<elkbuntu> a baby alpaca
<ardchoille> according to wp: Canadian Recording Industry Association
<elkbuntu> ok, now add into that the fact that he's in a japanese military base... we have enough information to scare him good if we wanted to
<ardchoille> aha
<jussi01> hehe
<ardchoille> elkbuntu: Im so glad you're here :)
<jussi01> !opsnack | elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<jussi01> ardchoille: are you on the kubuntu list?
<Tm_T> hi jussi01 and elkbuntu
<jussi01> hi Tm_T
<elkbuntu> ardchoille, oh, and misawa is an air base... so he's not just some wannabe
<ardchoille> jussi01: Kubuntu mailing list?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what's wrong with it?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: just getting ultra annoyed at the OT bible discussion...sigh...
<ardchoille> jussi01: I'm not on any Kubuntu mailing lists, if that's what you meant. Should I be?
<elkbuntu> tell them to take it to ichythux (or however the hell it's spelled) mailing lists, if it hasnt already been said
<jussi01> ardchoille: depends, to me its like the forums on email...
<ardchoille> jussi01: Hmm.. not a bad ide
<ardchoille> a
<jussi01> I just realised !night is kinda badly worded...
<jussi01> elkbuntu: He is probably just ultra bored... :P
<elkbuntu> jussi01, who?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: Mr Balls
<elkbuntu> doesnt matter
<Hobbsee> jussi01: next time, whinge at me earlier please
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ok. sure. why so?
 * Hobbsee has superpowers to that list
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh, about that. ok.
 * jussi01 didnt know :) but does now :D
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I was gonna whinge at the list, but didnt want to feed the troll.
 * Hobbsee sends the "this is the end" mail to the list
<jussi01> :)
<ardchoille> :)
 * jussi01 waits for it to hit
<no0tic> grr! It disconnects every single morning
<Daviey> ^ What list was that?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i think it's moderated
<Daviey> awww, kubuntu one :(
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ah, ok.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hm, seems it isn't.  just hasnt' hit the list yet
<jussi01> no0tic: go look at the topic in the testing channel
<jussi01> :)
<Hobbsee> ugh.  there's more!
<Tm_T> mmmmmgh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: murr
 * Hobbsee blocks that too
<Hobbsee> ugh
 * Hobbsee wonders about moderating this entire mailing list.
<Hobbsee> it's so offtopic
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: k-users?
<Hobbsee> yea
<Tm_T> hrrrr
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: latest OT filtered out? can't see new ones
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i'll check again
 * Hobbsee only put the rule in recently
<Tm_T> one reason more I don't spend time with mailinglists though
<Hobbsee> nothing in the queue
<Tm_T> hooray
<Hobbsee> jussi01: can you write up something on mailing list ettiquite, send it to me, and i'll post it as a list admin, and we can just moderate anyone who decides to discuss it afterwards?
<Hobbsee> this stuff is getting ridiculous :-\
<jussi01> Hobbsee: sure.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: thanks a lot
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: interested in helping otu?
<Hobbsee> i need people who actually read the ML
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hmm, I'm not used to ML stuff, nr prolly have much time in several weeks, but I would love to help
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: list admin is very sweet.
<Hobbsee> you dont have to go thru the web UI
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: all you do is go thru, hit b (or f), then d or a.
<Tm_T> roger, I will try to have some hour(s) weekly, but can't promise much currently
<Tm_T> have to put my own life back to "normal track"
<jussi01> Hobbsee: wha? (/me still uses web ui)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: listadmin.  it's your friend.
<popey> 10:49:13 < ActionParsnip> i'm banned from #kubuntu so I thought I'd hover in here and help my fellow englishman
<popey> why?
<popey> just so I know
<ardchoille> He used a public away message. I removed him from the channel. He re-entered the channel and used another public away message. This all hapened just after I mentioned !away to another user.
<ardchoille> I banned him because it appeared he wasn't going to read or abide by the !guidelines
<Daviey> @btlogin
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> I'd like to get my ban lifted from #kubuntu please
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, I now know how to go about being away ardchoille
<PriceChild> ActionParsnip, you read that page very quickly!
<ActionParsnip> reading
<ActionParsnip> done
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Please explain why "/me is away" and "/me is back" are frowned upon.
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille, loads of people doing it will scroll the page loads
<ActionParsnip> confusing peeps
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: That is not an acceptable answer.
<ActionParsnip> and its kinda pointless text as there are other peeps who can help
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Would you like to resolve this issue and get the ban lifted?
<ActionParsnip> and to quote the page. "no one gives a rats ass where you are at any given point in the day"
<ActionParsnip> I'd love to
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Please explain why "/me is away" and "/me is back" are frowned upon.
<ActionParsnip> the chat is asynchronous and replies are not expected so everyone can be "in" the room but not chatting as they are afk
<ActionParsnip> sending the text gets sent to all users in the room taking up bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> all in all its not cool
<ardchoille> Right.. so now you know that those types of actions are frowned upon.
<ActionParsnip> yes I understand
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Your ban is lifted in #kubuntu, please adhere to the guidelines in the future.
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: oh, you!
<ActionParsnip> can I just add that I didnt see the warning you gave or I wouldnt have typed "back". I'm just an old chatter used to using afk/back but if you guys dont like it i can abide
<ActionParsnip> :D
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, huh?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: happy to see you :) though didn't expect it to be this channel
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T, yeah i used the afk/back and its not cool
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<popey> right then, that was painful to watch
<Daviey> very
<popey> I'm not convinced you need to do the "dance monkey boy dance" on him ardchoille, treating him like a 3 year old
<Daviey> https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi?query=ActionParsnip&kicks=on&oldbans=on&bans=on&oldmutes=on&mutes=on
<Hobbsee> heya
<ardchoille> popey: I merely wanted to make sure he understand the reason for the ban so he doesn't get banned for it again.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: goo' day
<popey> you could possibly have achived that in a _slightly_ less patronising way though I suspect
<Tm_T> hmm, agreed
<Daviey> ardchoille: well you'll be banning me on day then.. if i'm in mid conversation with someone and i need to go.. i will /me afk
<Tm_T> ardchoille: anyway, wellcome in to the fire ;)
<ardchoille> Daviey: Interesting
<ardchoille> Tm_T: :)
<ardchoille> Daviey: Are you aware that, as an op, we are to set a positive role model and that intentinally violating the guidelines is not good for the image of an oper?
<Daviey> ardchoille: and your behaviour ^ is?
<ardchoille> Daviey: I was doing the best I know how to do with the tools I have while following the guidelines.
<ardchoille> I'm sorry if that upset you
<Daviey> but you failed to spot the offence of multiple lines as puncation just 10 lines above his /me is afk ?
<Tm_T> ardchoille: heh, you did mostly fine, just less "rolling over" and you'll be perfect :)
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Daviey: When you go fishing, do you catch every fish in the lake/ocean?
<Daviey> i normally catch none :)
<Daviey> but i wouldn't beat the fish into submisson, i'd catch him and throw him back
<ardchoille> Very well, "less rolling over", I'll try and remember that.
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ardchoille: nobody is perfect, though I could be close ;)
<ardchoille> Thank you all for helping me become a better op, I do appreciate it :)
<ardchoille> Tm_T: hehe
 * Hobbsee sends another email, and hopes it gest there
<ardchoille> Hobbsee: The same ml issue?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> the first one didn't
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure why
<Tm_T> mmmgh
<Tm_T> should have been in town some hours ago already
<Tm_T> baaaaaah
 * Tm_T is sooo stuck
<Tm_T> metabot doesn't have cloak?!
<Hobbsee> come on mailman. decide that i'm subscribed, and accept my maili please.
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: btw msg me if I'm need related to it
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm now mostly off for today, see you children ->
<Hobbsee> cya
<Hobbsee> Daviey: please keep in mind that some people are still quite new at all this.  however, ardchoille was too harsh, and recognises that.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: Yeah, i see that
 * Hobbsee checks.  Daviey is not staff?
<Daviey> no
<Hobbsee> hm, i thought you were.  or a freenode helper.  either way.
<Hobbsee> Daviey: which channels do you have ops in?
<Daviey> dunno :)
<Daviey> suck it and see with /opme :)
<Hobbsee> Daviey: ?
<Daviey> a couple of times i've tried and failed
<Hobbsee> Daviey: your nick is private.  i can't tell.
<Daviey> aww
<Daviey> No i mean, i'm not sure exactly - if i see something i try and op
<Hobbsee> look, you can be helpful, or i can pull your teeth out.
<Daviey> #ubuntu-uk, #ubuntu-mythtv* i know for sure
<Hobbsee> which channels do you have operator status on?
<Hobbsee> you can tell yourself with /ns info Daviey
<Daviey> awww
<Daviey> Those two and associated sub channels only
<Daviey> I thought it was more ;(
<Hobbsee> Daviey: btw, /me --> afk is not the same as /nick Foo|afk && <pause> && /nick Foo
<Hobbsee> or autoreplies
<Hobbsee> ie /me is away:  away.  && <pause> && /me is back:  Gone:  30 seconds
<Pici> /me is away: Doing something that no one else cares about
 * Gary farts
<Gary> sorry, could not resist
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah, that.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: yeah, i realise that.. the chap did "/me is afk" (during mid discussion with someone) not nick change
<Hobbsee> right, so it was a wrong call
 * ikonia hates pointless use of the "/me" command in#ubuntu
<LjL> Ubotwo`: nick Ubotwo`
<LjL> Ubotwo`: nick Ubotwo
<LjL> Ubotwo`: nick Ubotwo
<LjL> i love it when i see my channel list shrinking and can't precisely understand why
<Hobbsee> Gary: because you're a gazzak.  simple.
<Gary> I love you too Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Gary: i know you do.  too bad for you though - you can't have me.
<LjL> i'm sure he's desperate.
<Gary> not in that way, eeew girls, cooties :-D
<LjL> when i join channels like ##php i wonder how they can have more users than most distributions' support channels
<ikonia> gazzak, isn't that the cardcian taylor off deep space 9 ?
<ikonia> why is .ch addresses one of the most common trouble maker addresses ?
<ikonia> spoofing or just rebelion against censorship ?
<LjL> actually i never noticed that
<ikonia> a good percentage seems to be .ch
<ikonia> maybe just my perception
<unagi> i was wondering what time today my ban would be lifted
<LjL> unagi, "come back tomorrow" doesn't mean your ban gets lifted, it means we talk about it. i wasn't there, so i think i'll leave this one to the ops who were
<unagi> i was informed by seveas to chill out for a day
<unagi> my impression was that it was a 24 hour ban
<LjL> unagi: well talk to seveas
<jpatrick> vorian: pardon?
<vorian> jpatrick: oh nothing :)
<jpatrick> ah ok
<Seveas> and those 24 hours haven't passed yet :)
<Seveas> I know for sure since I banned you from home and I'm currently at work
<Seveas> going home now, talk to you in a few hours
<ubotu> In ubotu, nicoleamychung said: which is the right one for linux http://www.amule.org/files/download.php?file=161
<profanephobia> can i get help for a sec?
<jpatrick> flukierdonut: what's up?
<flukierdonut> jpatrick: for some reason i cant send to #ubuntu-offtopic... just noticed it but i dont know how long its been this way... just thought i was being ignored :)
<jpatrick> flukierdonut: maybe you've been muted by someone..
<jpatrick> and I can't view the bantracker right now.
<flukierdonut> oh ok
<jpatrick> flukierdonut: I do not have the ops in #u-ot nor know why you were banned, so I suggest staying here till someone who does comes
<flukierdonut> alrighty thanks
<nalioth> flukierdonut: you are not gonna be unbanned
<nalioth> evading bans is not nice at all
<flukierdonut> what?
<nalioth> flukierdonut: changing your nick to evade a ban is not acceptable
<flukierdonut> i havent done anything though
<flukierdonut> i didnt even know i was muted till a second ago
<flukierdonut> nalioth: well can you explain why i was banned then? because it seems im the only one that doesnt know
<nalioth> flukierdonut: i was about to remove it, but i saw you evaded  :(
<nalioth> it'll be removed in accordance with the policies
<flukierdonut> nalioth: but i dont know why i was banned in the first place
<flukierdonut> nalioth: i would like an explanation please
<nalioth> flukierdonut: the bantracker has no reason given.
<flukierdonut> see i dont either
<flukierdonut> but now that i see how this community treats its users, im ashamed to be a part of it
<nalioth> flukierdonut: it was something you said, since it was a "mute"
<flukierdonut> nalioth: thing is, i dont recall saying anything offensive. but thats cool i believe in guilty until proven innocent too
<nalioth> let's look at this:  if you are given a court order to stay away from some place, and you go to the place anyway, and tell the police there a different name, are you obeying the rules?
<ikonia> nalioth: pm please for a moment ?
<nalioth> ikonia: of course
<flukierdonut> nalioth: and lets look at it this way.. if you didnt even know there was a restraining order in place has the system done its job correctly? i think not
<nalioth> flukierdonut: do you think the cops at the place you were barred from would let you stay, upon finding out who you really were?
<flukierdonut> nalioth: ok heres the thing.. 1) i didnt know i was muted 2) i changed my nick not because i thought i was being clever but because i didnt know what the problem was 30 your blowing this out of proportion because ive done nothing wrong
<nalioth> flukierdonut: you were banned for some reason.  we don't just randomly ban folks
<flukierdonut> nalioth: ok i call bull on that... look back at the ubuntu-offtopic logs.. sometimes ops kick/ban for fun or a joke
<flukierdonut> nalioth: usually lifted right after but it happens
<flukierdonut> but yeah theres no evidence towards my guilt so i must be guilty... cause thats how things work
<nalioth> flukierdonut: you appear in the ban tracker
<nalioth> flukierdonut: until the banning op shows up, this is how it is.
<flukierdonut> nalioth: ok so who does it show banned me?
<flukierdonut> Seveas: remember that little kick-fest that was going on the other day.. any chance you muted me and forgot to lift it?
<Seveas> flukierdonut, where?
<Seveas> heh, you're profanephobia :)
<Seveas> yeah, might have forgotten
<Seveas> fixed
<ikonia> would it be appropriate to ask a user called "init6" to change his nick, glancing at the channel it can look like "init6 or init 6" is a command to be excuted to fix things ?
<Seveas> ikonia, neh
<Seveas> ikonia, if a user calls himself reboot, that's fine :)
<Pici> /nick sudorrmrf
<ikonia> fine, just checking
<nalioth> also let's not forget "sudosu"
<Seveas> sudosu was a troll
<nalioth> yes, he is.
<Pici> s/was/is/
<Seveas> nickname has not much to do with that, but it's a fitting trollish nick
<ikonia> I'm just being cuatious
<ikonia> cautious
<Pici> No harm in that :)
<Seveas> I'm going to unban unagi and riotkittie. If the end up fighting again, the ban will be for longer
<Seveas> (that's in -offtopic)
<Pici> Roger that.
<Seveas> and I'm keeping an eye on it tonight if possible
<flukierdonut> Seveas: ok thank you i appreciate it
<ikonia> riotkitte is normally nice
<Seveas> he is, but he's getting on unagis tits
<Seveas> though that's mostly unagi unable to restrain himself
<mc44> Seveas: also, he's a she :P
<Pici> And we believe her.
<Seveas> this is teh internets, gender is always unknown :)
 * ikonia is a sexual
<Pici> a sexual. or asexual?
<ompaul> ohh dear
<ompaul> Seveas, you should say the ... how many thymes do I have to tell ya ;-)
<Seveas> ompaul, dill boy :p
 * ompaul sees Seveas's dill boy, and raises him two scott adams and a dilbert
<TheSheep> somebody mentioned sex?
<nalioth> not with you, TheSheep
<Seveas> no bestiality
<jussi01> did your red flasher go off TheSheep ??
<ompaul> $red
<ikonia> ompaul: I need to catch up with you later
<ompaul> need to
<ompaul> ikonia, you better nab me now
<ikonia> ompaul: can't I'm about to go home
<ikonia> well, would like to
<ompaul> ahhh
 * TheSheep goes to stand in the corner
<jussi01> Is anyone here on the Kubuntu users list?
<ompaul> I am going out for dinner
<ompaul> or so I believe at this stage
<ikonia> ahhh I'll grab you tommorow
<ikonia> :(
<ompaul> ikonia, ping me and see what happens
<ikonia> ok
<ompaul> I may be back before midnight (more than likely given the people involved)
<jussi01> ompaul: mother in law? :P
<ikonia> ha ha
<ompaul> jussi01, no, brother in law and sister in law with spouses
<ompaul> and missus
<Pici> mooses?
 * ompaul werks the kraft  while waiting on the peoples decisions if kiddies are cared for and stuff
<jussi01> hello PriceChild
<ompaul> Pici, no mooses please the sheep is watching btw see icanhascheezburger and the big food one http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-cat-deer-glass-door.jpg if you can laughs
<Pici> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/11/21/the-we-started-kissing-like-this/
<ompaul> ratz
<PriceChild> Hey jussi01
<PriceChild> LjL, <lod____> just pasting in ubuntu.... with *four* second intervals. :P
<Pici> LjL: the floodbots did the !paste, but I kicked him before they did anything else.
<PriceChild> ah i didn't see them doing anything
<PriceChild> I *don't* expect them to do anything either on someone pasting that slowly.
<nalioth> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-brave-chicken-kfc.jpg
<ompaul> ikonia, I will be going out for about 8:15 pm
<ompaul> :)
<ikonia> I'm leaving now, so I'll try to catch you before you go
<LjL> well PriceChild, what can i do... if i change the bot to 4 seconds interval, we'll eventually meet someone whose client throttles with 5 seconds intervals.
<LjL> or some troll who does it on purpose.
<PriceChild> LjL, see the next line :)
<LjL> and the longer the interval, the higher the chances to catch innocents
<PriceChild> wait no, the line after that
<PriceChild> indeed
<LjL> PriceChild: the bots are actually subtler than "3 seconds intervals". it's three seconds for the first two lines, then it increases
<LjL> still, they must be "triggered" by two lines at 3 sec distance
<Pici> LjL: It was triggered, but I kicked also, so theres a chance that it might have muted had I not done anything.
<LjL> Pici: yes, it would have. the first two lines were at *two* seconds distance
<Pici> I'm too impatient.
<jpatrick> *crap*
 * nalioth points to the bathroom
 * jpatrick was refering to danroj
<Pici> unagi: Can we help you?
<unagi> just waiting on seveas
<Pici> unagi: you're ban in #ubuntu-offtopic was lifted
<Pici> s/you're/your/
<unagi> oh well thank you i wasnt sure, my internet will inadvertently jump around ips =/
<Pici> unagi: well, let us know if you can't join.
<unagi> have a great day
<jussi01> hrmph, cant get listadmin to work for me...
 * jpatrick points at #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> since I don't have the ops there
<jpatrick> or, it could just be some other random guy
<jpatrick> http://dnausers.d-n-a.net/dnetGOjg/020885.htm <- wth?
<jpatrick> nm
<Pici> A mis-paste I believe.
<Mez> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Mez> aha...
<Mez> laggy
<PriceChild> you're laggy?
<Mez> am not now it seems
<Mez> most annoying thing EVER just happened to me
<PriceChild> Mez, wrong channel?
<PriceChild> s3v, hey there. How can I help?
<Mez> nope... not really... just rambling
<s3v> +PriceChild : i would like to request a cloak? :)
<PriceChild> s3v, could I have your launchpad url please.
<PriceChild> Also have you linked a secondary nickname to this, and set an email?
<s3v> see private msg
<PriceChild> s3v, an ubuntu/member cloak?
<s3v> that would be nice
<s3v> secondary nick & email set too
<PriceChild> s3v, I'm afraid ubuntu/member cloaks are only for recognised Ubuntu Members, approved by the Community Council or a Council they have approved.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<PriceChild> !member | s3v
<ubotu> s3v: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<s3v> ok thanks i will look further into it :)
<PriceChild> s3v, if you want, you could have an "unaffiliated/s3v" cloak?
<s3v> ok
<PriceChild> is that a yes? :)
<s3v> yes :)
<PriceChild> nalioth, s3v would like an unaffiliated cloak please.
<Gary> PriceChild, nalioth is marked as away, want me to do it?
<PriceChild> please :)
<PriceChild> wasn't away when i asked
<Gary> they you go s3v
<s3v> ah thank you!
<s3v> thanks for beeing here & goodnight ;)
 * PriceChild headdesks
<Seeker`> PriceChild: whats wrong?
<LjL> poor desk
<PriceChild> nano__ and azexian
<jussi01> @btlogin
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, spammer on pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> [14:18] [Notice] -Noelia_- Hello, Do you want to play with me?1º-let’s go to http://lordserer.blogspot.com/ 2º- click in the right square3º- returns to the page and in the bar from google that sideswrite singles in australia4º- Goes to singles5º- Search my photos}
<PriceChild> Gary, ^
<Gary> what channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu
<Gary> automated on join?
<Gary> ie would a /cycle do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Was that incorrect for me to do?
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, not really. talk to gary :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gary: What should be done with those?
<Gary> tell me or nalioth what is happening and when, and we can investigate
<jussi01> JimmyDee joined #ubuntu about 5 mins ago...
<Jack_Sparrow> np..  what all are you looking for?
<Pici> Gary: What are we telling you that I may have missed while I was disconnected?
<Pici> jussi01: is he supposed to be banned?
<Gary> Pici, a pm spammer in #ubuntu, I think
<Pici> Ah.
<jussi01> Pici: no, just he has about 10 bans in -offtopic, so worth watching...
<LjL> yes, ban, spammed #ubuntu-fr as well
<LjL> noelia_ that is
<nalioth> LjL: confirmed?
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: usually an onjoin spammer gets klined (as it is usually one of the regular bots)
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks for letting me know.. Still new to all of this and how hard to push etc.
<LjL> nalioth, confirmed in -fr, i didn't actually see what he/she/it did in #ubuntu, i guess it was PM. in -fr he/she/it pasted:
<LjL> [Tue Jan 22 2008] [22:02:19] Join       Noelia_ has joined this channel (n=Noelia@254.pool85-50-99.dynamic.orange.es). <Noelia_>  Hello, <Noelia_>  Want to play with me? <Noelia_>  1 - http // lordserer.blogspot.com <Noelia_>  2 - click on the right square <Noelia_>  3 - returns to the page and the bar that really google <Noelia_>  Pon casadasbcn <Noelia_>  4 - Go to Women seeking men <Noelia_>  5 - Find my photos there [Tue Jan 22 2008] [22:02:44] Part
<LjL>     Noelia_ has left this channel.
<JensNDS> hi
<Pici> JensNDS: Hello, how can we help you today?
<JensNDS> my girlfriend mag_mor was banned in ubuntu. but why?
<JensNDS> yes
<Pici> One moment, let me check our logs.
<JensNDS> Pici: mag_mor on freenode
<Pici> JensNDS: I see a mute, but it was removed a few minutes later.
<Pici> She was pasting (probably accidentally) her log of the channel to the channel.
<Pici> JensNDS: Can she still not get into the channel?
<JensNDS> well...i don't know
<JensNDS> one moment please
<JensNDS> * Kann #ubuntu  nicht betreten (Du bist gebannt) translated: can't join #ubuntu you 're banned
<Pici> JensNDS: Let me check something else, hold on
<JensNDS> ok
<PriceChild> Pici, there is a ban active
<PriceChild> noticing it to you now
 * Pici checks
<PriceChild> Its not on the bantracker
<Pici> arg.
 * PriceChild looks at age the old fashioned way
<PriceChild> gah server i'm on has had a split and can't see it
<JensNDS> very thank for your help  :)
<JensNDS> thanks
<PriceChild> wonder if irclogs. filters out bans
<JensNDS> :)
<Pici> PriceChild: I see it in my logs, but I'm not sure what it was about..
<PriceChild> Nothing in my logs.
<PriceChild> pastebin?
<JensNDS> she told me he was very quitly in the channel :)
<JensNDS> she
<Pici> PriceChild: see notice
<JensNDS> ok, ok mag_mor now here in the channel...
<JensNDS> bye
<PriceChild> Pici, can't remember what channel i was in, again please?
<PriceChild> Pici, quit message
<Pici> PriceChild: I dont speak german and google translate wasnt much help
<PriceChild> two people same message
<PriceChild> "pisspott" gives it away
<Pici> "If a Piss Pot to a bread basket, it starts to stink."
 * Pici ??
<PriceChild> I assume that was the reason for it.
<Pici> ompaul: around?
<mag_mor> it is a german saying and means, if someone tries to play something better, than he is, it starts to smell
<LetsGo67> I have been unrightfully banned.
<LetsGo67> For discussing an open source technology for Ubuntu.
<LetsGo67> PriceChild claims it is offtopic, it is not.
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, what is "ontopic" for #ubuntu?
<ompaul> Pici, I am
<ompaul> now
<ompaul> was missing for hours
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, How did you know about this channel so quickly?
<LetsGo67> PriceChild: Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash
<LetsGo67> Does that answer your question?
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, answer my questino please
<PriceChild> no
<nalioth> LetsGo67: #ubuntu is a support channel.  Last I looked, Ubuntu did not ship with microsoft products
<LetsGo67> PriceChild, it's called I use Ubuntu.
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, if you don't know what "ontopic" is, you don't know what "offtopic" is.
<nalioth> LetsGo67: you are more than welcome to discuss SilverLight in #ubuntu-offtopic (that's what it's there for), but #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support.
<LetsGo67> Nalioth: last I checked, Moonlight was not developed or sponsored by Microsoft.
<nalioth> LetsGo67: the point is: does it ship with Ubuntu ?
<LetsGo67> Y-E-S.
<ompaul> LetsGo67, you endeavored to have a discussion in #ubuntu - guess what -- That is not what it is there for
<LetsGo67> !moonlight
<ompaul> It is there for a specific purpose and discussion is not it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LetsGo67> I wanted to know if Moonlight was any better than Adobe Flash 9.
<ompaul> !info moonlight
<ubotu> Package moonlight does not exist in gutsy
<ompaul> so therefore it is not in a supported package
<nalioth> LetsGo67: that is a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ompaul> so therefore it is offtopic at this time
<LetsGo67> Moonlight is a relatively new technology, Ubuntu takes forever to upgrade its packages.
<LetsGo67> Glad to see an LTS coming.  Hopefully, they'll include Novell Moonlight.
<stdin> that's not the point however
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, you do not understand how ubuntu works "takes forever to upgrade packages"
<PriceChild> you don't understand how #ubuntu works
<PriceChild> !guidelines > LetsGo67
<PriceChild> Read the message from ubotu and come back in a few days please.
<ompaul> super kirby artist?
<ompaul> got all the hall marks
<ompaul> Pici, you called?
<ompaul> Pici, I am going to head to the land of the sleepy
 * Gary joins ompaul 
<Gary> erm
<ubotu> Paladine called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<ompaul> ohh
<Gary> umm, dunno if I like that op on ops call of jdong's
<ompaul> Gary, who knows
<Gary> I deopped him
<Gary> Pricey is there, and he'd only get hassle being opped
<PriceChild> mhmm
<stdin> nalioth, Gary: just has some "adult" spam in #kubuntu
<Gary> damn, I missed it :'(
<stdin> [23:49]  <Exotics2> Hi all... Here is a free adult forum for you ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com --- EXOTICS ADULT FORUM FOR YOU !  FREE MEMBERSHIP !  SHARE AND BE A MEMBER ! Thank you !.......
<nalioth> klined
<nalioth> stdin: no need
<Gary> stdin, if it starts being mutli channel, nalioth is the... ahh :p
<stdin> nalioth: wasn't sure if you were around, thanks
<PriceChild> So spam like that needs to be multi-channel before action?
<nalioth> PriceChild: at a certain level yes.
<nalioth> PriceChild: but if we recognize it, no
<PriceChild> ah ok
<ompaul> Pici, you called
<nalioth> we try to talk to the spammers with a new MO, PriceChild
<nalioth> "try" being the key word
<PriceChild> I can understand the whole "spamming against the group/channel, rather than network"
<PriceChild> MO?
<nalioth> modus operandi
<PriceChild> thanks
<ompaul> method of operation :-)
<ompaul> modality ....
<LjL> mo-mo-mo' spam!
<ompaul> some lateral thinking, modal, vi is a modal editor, ed the first two letters of a guys name who may also share a name with an editor called ed, e being the first of those two letters, we get to emacs, from where we get to lisp machine, we get man machine, we get robots, we get spam thanks for breaking my train of thought LjL ;-)
 * ompaul forces LjL to drink a glass of water
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-23
<ompaul> did I mention the irish whiskey in there
<LjL> i think you've been hit by a train of thoughts
<ompaul> LjL, na, that would be linear, this is more like a railway station all on different tracks with only their proximity to each other being the bond, there is no other relevance.
<ompaul> that was brought to you by the GNU station
<ompaul> an EU funded project to smash the commissions obsession to sell peoples first born to the "Intellectual Property Monopoly Machine"
<ompaul> yeah right
<nalioth> so is it safe to upgrade?
<Gary> jdong, hope you don't mind me deopping you then
<LjL> Gary: he'll just kill you
<ompaul> LjL, in his dreams
<Gary> I thought he was away
<ompaul> LjL, so the question is, why after a lovely meal in a great Chinese tonight with a my wife and her brother and sister and their spouses when someone said "Mickey Mouse" as a joke cos the next Chinese year is the year of the Mouse (or is it this one, I missed that part) did I straight away think, and utter out loud, "ohh, that one is no use, it is still bound by copyright"
<ompaul> Pici, what were you looking for me for?
<Pici> ompaul: some ban.
<ompaul> ask
<ompaul> or pm better still
<Pici> I think PriceChild took care of it.
<PriceChild> I didn't.
<ompaul> bad enough me rabbiting on here about copyright
<ompaul> :)
<Pici> well.. they arent here.
 * ompaul goes for scroll back
<Pici> PriceChild: still have that pastebin? I accidentally rebooted a few times
<PriceChild> http://pastebin.com/fa53dedd
<ompaul> quit message
<ompaul> took me a moment to figure out what I was at that day
<ompaul> note what happened
<LjL> ompaul: because the copyright on it has been extended
<ompaul> LjL, again
<ompaul> LjL, lets go to do geometry in egypt, just no triangles
<ompaul> ;-)
<LjL> ompaul: Δ
<ompaul> LjL, :)
<ompaul> LjL, you rock
<LjL> you scissors
<Pici> hmmm
<Pici> Does anyone have a problem with me kickbanning pici_juvenile from #ubuntu?  I think thats our troublemaker chuy
<ompaul> Pici, let me do it for you :)
<nalioth> is he trolling (other than by nick choice)
<LjL> you're just jealous
<Pici> nalioth: no.
<ompaul> LjL, water rusts sissors
<ompaul> :)
<LjL> Pici how'd you say it's chuyu
<ompaul> okay I removed it
<Pici> pici_juvinile's ident has fullmon-t's ident. plus another fullmon-t in my logs with chuy's ident and hostmask
<Pici> I wouldnt even have noticed had it not been setting off my hilights
<LjL> wyclif got back in - dynip
<LjL> enigmata? i don't remember that...
<LjL> though, yes, fullmon-t *is* chuy, i have him changing nicknames
<Pici> #ubuntu.log:16:54 >>>> FullMon-T is now known as pici_juvenile
<LjL> ah.
<ompaul> have fun
<nalioth> troll alert
<ompaul> I am out of there, here and all irc for the moment
<LjL> Pici: ever had a fanclub before?
<Pici> LjL: nope.
<nalioth> so what is the status of wyclif?
<Pici> not enjoying it either.
<LjL> well it's gonna be interesting
<nalioth> is he evading?
<PriceChild> I've never had a real fanclub
<LjL> nalioth: well, he really should know he's still supposed to be banned, i think
<Pici> Well.. here goes.
<nalioth> LjL: well, let me take care of 'im
<PriceChild> I've been here longer than pici, its unfair.
<nalioth> let's see him get past that one
<Pici> You banned verizon
<wyclif> why did i get banned from #ubuntu just now????!!!!
<nalioth> Pici: i know what i'm doing.
<Pici> nalioth: I know you do ;)
<nalioth> wyclif: why were you in #ubuntu just now?
<wyclif> i was trying to find help!
<wyclif> i didn't even get to ask my question!!!!!
<wyclif> c'mon
<nalioth> evading bans is not acceptable
<wyclif> what???!!!!
<wyclif> EVADING BANS????
<PriceChild> calm down wyclif
<Pici> Well, I'm going to try watching a movie.  I wonder if my fanclub will come back.
<wyclif> ::ominous feeling:::
<LjL> wyclif, did you get the impression that you had been unbanned, after the last talk you had with us in here?
<LjL> i didn't think so
<wyclif> what did i do that was wrong??
<wyclif> i just joined the channel, that's why I thought i was unbanned
<wyclif> pls tell me what i did that was wrong??? WHY is the #ubuntu channel so unfriendly to new people?
<LjL> wrong impression. that was just your ISP changing your internet address under the hoods.
<LjL> !hi | wyclif
<ubotu> wyclif: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-ops!
<wyclif> also
<wyclif> i tried to go to ubuntu-ops earlier but nobody even acknowledged me there
<LjL> wyclif: you didn't say a word.
<wyclif> i just don't understand why i'm being punished
<wyclif> eh...forget it.  Google will work for me.  or maybe I'll just switch to something else on the desktop
<LjL> wyclif: ok
<nalioth> alrighty then
<wyclif> can somebody pls help me
<wyclif> i was asked to come back here yesterday
<PriceChild> wyclif, we were just talking to you and you left?
<wyclif> sorry, i got frustrated.  LjL wanted me to leave anyway
<LjL> i just said "ok".
<LjL> wyclif, i assume you've checked your logs?
<wyclif> can somebody help me?  i was told to come back here yesterday?  LjL yes
<PriceChild> wyclif, i'd suggest you continue your discussion with ljl
<LjL> yes, STML
<LjL> wyclif: so you now understand why you were banned, if you did. correct?
<wyclif> can anyone help me? Seveas?
<LjL> enough
<LjL> ooh he knows about -irc too
<nalioth> crap
<mneptok> connecting to Rizon? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Creationist.. (seems to be the same person) with a religious nick that caused countless problems over in #Mepis, I see issues starting..
<LjL> uhuhm
<LjL> i heard that nick before
<Jack_Sparrow> Just thought I would tred lightly and bring it to this room attention
<LjL> which is one of the reasons this channel exists.
<LjL> not in the bantracker, though. i think i merely remember someone questioning his nickname, possibly in #kubuntu, must have been quite some time ago anyway
<nalioth> actions speak louder than nicks (in most cases)
<Jack_Sparrow> A nick can be used to bait people as well...
<LjL> well we certainly can't ban because of the nickname in any case
<LjL> just highlight
<wyclif> what happens when a user gets highlighted?
<nalioth> wyclif: we highlight on certain words
<nalioth> wyclif: so when folks arrive in #ubuntu using "fartknocker" as a nick, we can be pretty sure they're not here to find out how to fix their screen resolution
<wyclif> nalioth heh!
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, mia said: ubotu the website is not in english
<LjL> !no source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no gpgerr is <reply> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<wyclif> q
<wyclif> ok
<LjL> try again
<ubotu> zenwhen called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Jack_Sparrow> hj.. is a problem..  do I have a second opinion
<LjL> i've given mine
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<LjL> Seveas: there's riotkittie in - nevermind, you aren't awake
<LjL> banned hj from -ot, resulting in (aside from __mikem asking stupid questions)
<LjL> [03:22:53] <hjhfi__> listen fucktard
<hjhfi__> hey freenode said to unban me from all ubuntu channels
<hjhfi__> ljl
<hjhfi__> oi
<hjhfi__> khanki
<LjL> oh crap
<LjL> freenode said that?
<nalioth> LjL: no, freenode did not say that
<Seeker`> I know what he did wrong. He didn't say "simon says"
<LjL> nalioth: ah, thanks. i wasn't being sarcastic
<hjhfi__> so unban me mother fucker
<LjL> !etiquette > hjhfi__    (hjhfi__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hjhfi__> so are you gonna unban me from freenode and ubuntu?
<LjL> hjhfi__: have you read that?
<hjhfi__> LjL i did now unban
 * mneptok stares
<mneptok> let me guess. Texas?
<mneptok> this smells of Texan "diplomacy"
 * nalioth shows mneptok a picture of mneptok 
<nalioth> mneptok: i think not
<LjL> hjhfi__: i'm sorry but i think i will take my time to decide whether or not to comply with your kind request
<nalioth> hjhfi__: is coming to us from CPE8af052323062-CM00194757ed42.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com
<mneptok> oh dear. a fellow Canadian.
 * nalioth smells mutton
<hjhfi__> <nalioth> what's your point? why are you banning and destroying my ips?
<LjL> nalioth: how do you destroy IPs? that seems like an hobby i could engage in
<Hobbsee> nalioth: Pumpernickle is having connection trouble - can you temp-kline or something?
<Seeker`> LjL: There aren't enough IPs as it is :(
<Seeker`> Every time you say you like Windows, an IP address dies :(
<hjhfi__> LjL my ip reputation which costing my isp money. 3 ip = $100
<hjhfi__> mnetok where in the country are you ratboy?
<hjhfi__> Ljl only if i saw yu in person
<LjL> hjhfi__: what would you say to me?
<nalioth> he said "good bye"
<LjL> i see
<Seeker`> nalioth: Would that be the kind of goodbye that involves swearing at staff?
<nalioth> no, that would be the personal threat good bye
<Seeker`> ah
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> [03:46:55] <__mikem> LjL, did you just unban the guy that was cursing at us earlier?
<LjL> really
<LjL> why does he have to ask about EVERYTHING i do
<LjL> and if his client doesn't show modes, as he claimed before, how would he know i did it in the first place
<Seeker`> I'm beginning to get really fed up with stupid people now :(
<LjL> [03:48:46] <__mikem> You know whats really fun to do, go into a gnu channel, ask them the difference between freeware and free software, and absolutely refuse to get it no matter how many times they tell you
<nalioth> mneptok: i want you to go visit hjhfi__ in person please, and LEER at him.  ( A picture just won't do )
<LjL> how's that for a troll
<Seeker`> I know how you can get people in advanced driving forums really wound up, you ask them whether or not you should go through the gears sequentially or block shift while slowing down
<Seeker`> never done it, but i've seen it
<nalioth> Seeker`: but is clutchless shifting more economical than using the clutch?
<Seeker`> nalioth: you mean changing gear without using the clutch at all?
<nalioth> Seeker`: yep
<Seeker`> I wouldn't want to try in my own car
<Seeker`> well, if I owned one that is
 * Seeker` would quite like to have a gearbox with gears left
<nalioth> once learned, it's perfectly safe and actually increases clutch life (as you don't use it)
<Seeker`> yeah, but I wouldn't like to think how many gear boxes you would get through learning
<Seeker`> I'm not going to try learning that yet, i've driven < 2500 miles in my life
 * nalioth has driven hundreds of thousands of miles w/o using the clutch
<Seeker`> how long have you been driving for?
 * nalioth is a retired truck driver
<Seeker`> ah
<Seeker`> I learnt in 11 weeks last spring, did 600 miles or so in a week in august
<Seeker`> and I hadn't been in a car again until this morning, when I did about 3 hours
<nalioth> practice makes perfect
<Seeker`> yeah
<Seeker`> thats what I am hoping :D
<nalioth> i did not start out driving w/o a clutch
<nalioth> i was just giving you troll fodder
<Seeker`> heh, I mainly lurk
<Seeker`> I'm sure I could think up perfectly good trolling comments
<Seeker`> like "People who dont pass their driving test first time shouldn't be allowed to drive"
<Seeker`> I'm sure that would annoy more than a few peopel
 * LjL didn't yeld at the first crossing and then immediately stalled the engine (in the middle of the corssing) after realizing
<Seeker`> ouch
<LjL> the second test i passed mostly because the tester didn't care and because i was given few or no roundabouts
<Seeker`> whats wrong with roundaboutsd
<Dave2> few or no roundabouts?! lucky you.
<LjL> i hate roundabouts
<Dave2> I swear all our test centres are placed right in places with loads of roundabouts. My test centre had a REALLY busy roundabout as the first thing you hit.
<Seeker`> are there amny where you live?
<LjL> especially in italy
<LjL> since they haven't yet frigging decided whether the ones should should yield are the ones *entering* the roundabout, or the ones in
<LjL> and there are roundabouts which *mix* both ways
<Dave2> ...nice
<Seeker`> in the UK, people on the roundabout have priority
<Dave2> which makes sense.
<LjL> yeah that's obviously the sane thing to do
<LjL> however our roundabouts were mostly the other way... 'round
<LjL> then they started changing them, but never really finished
<Dave2> one word: "Italy"
<Seeker`> I can cope with roundaobuts now
<LjL> so now the idea basically is that when you you peek and see if you can spot a yield sign
<Seeker`> its hill starts that get me
<LjL> when you're in the roundabout you peek
<Dave2> I'm fine with hill starts, hate roundabouts. Busy ones, that is.
 * nalioth drove through Italy
<Dave2> I'm fine with mostly empty ones
<Seeker`> well, I was driving a diesel this morning, which seems to be infinately easier not to stall
<mneptok> nalioth: no one drives in Italy. you aim and pray.
<LjL> mneptok: aim at the pedestrian?
<nalioth> mneptok: well, then, that's what i did.  every white-knuckle-covering-my-eyes minute of it
<mneptok> LjL: are they a foreigner?
<LjL> pff exaggeration
<LjL> mneptok: they better RUN whoever they are
<mneptok> divertente. :)
<LjL> meh, you should see me when i'm desperate to catch a tram
<mneptok> sexual?
<mneptok> oh, "m"
<LjL> ...
<LjL> a STREETCAR
<mneptok> O:)
<LjL> or a bus for that matter
<LjL> i run the same
<LjL> subway too
<LjL> if i can feel the train coming from pavement vibrations
<LjL> sometimes i see the tram driver actually staring at me and making a quick mental count of my chances to reach the tram alive
<LjL> you know, to decide whether to close the doors and go or wait
<mneptok> ah, the "Am I A Bastard" moment.
<Hobbsee> mneptok: for you, that question should always be answered with a "yes"
<mneptok> Hobbsee: wait until you get the package i sent.
<LjL> anyway what's driving in italy compared to the Magic Roundabout
<Hobbsee> it'll got delivered to the wrong address.  australia post is excelling themselves, at the moment.
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i just made someone in Perth very sticky, then.
<Seeker`> eww?
<Jack_Sparrow> Should never send ice cream sandwiches through the mail
<mneptok> LjL: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=51.568561,-1.80135&spn=0.002231,0.005&t=h&z=18&om=0
<Seeker`> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=magic+roundabout&sll=51.568511,-1.801189&sspn=0.002241,0.007167&ie=UTF8&ll=51.562852,-1.77146&spn=0.002241,0.007167&t=h&z=18&om=0
<Seeker`> mneptok: Thats the proper one
<mneptok> Seeker`: yeah, Swindon is crazy.
<mneptok> Seeker`: so much so that native Andy Partridge writes songs about the roundabouts
<Seeker`> heh
<PriceChild> think
<Thugacation> hi i wanna contest bans!!!
<elkbuntu> how about you state your situation calmly
<Thugacation> nvm
<Thugacation> i dont wanna contest them anymore
<elkbuntu> then you have no need to be here
<kahrytan> Hello Ops
<Thugacation> yo
<Thugacation> i changed my minds
<Thugacation> id like to contest some bans now
<kahrytan> Ha!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ping
<kahrytan> hello jussi01
<jussi01> hi kahrytan
<kahrytan> I don't remember you  as op
<nalioth> kahrytan: can we help you?
<nalioth> Thugacation: can we help you?
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  just stopping by
 * nalioth waves
<kahrytan> It's been awhile since i said hi
<Thugacation> yea man i just been chattin and chattin
<Thugacation> i wanna contest some ban
<nalioth> Thugacation: you've been here for over an hour and a half.  can we get on with it?
<Thugacation> well you tell me
<Thugacation> im not the 'ubuntu op
<nalioth> Thugacation: this is getting repetitive.  please tell us what you want to tell us
<Thugacation> i wanna contest sum bans
<nalioth> Thugacation: you're repeating.
<Thugacation> whats the next course of action
<nalioth> we're waiting on you
<Thugacation> to do what
<Thugacation> i wanna contest some ban
<nalioth> kahrytan: can we help you further?
<kahrytan> am i still not allowed in -offtopic?
<nalioth> are you?
<kahrytan> i'm not going to try.
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (Thugacation abusing the bot)
<kahrytan> might consider it ban avoidance since I changed isps
<stdin> hmm, ubotu is being slow today
<nalioth> lovely
<nalioth> kahrytan: you can access the ban list just as easily as we can
<kahrytan> I don't know how
<nalioth>   /msg chanserv help
<kahrytan> umm how do i read it?
<nalioth> if there's nothing else we can do for you, kahrytan, /msg chanserv help provides some very informational reading
<nalioth> you can play with chanserv all you like, you're not gonna break anything
<kahrytan> chanserv doesnt do banlist
<kahrytan> So, no I can't get -offtopic banlist
<nalioth> kahrytan: that is very very annoying
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  sorry about autojoin and thanks for /mode tip. However, the date in the list. thats the date ban was set?
<nalioth> that usually is what it means, yes
<kahrytan> I don't see any verizon ban for december so I guess i'm ubanned
<kahrytan> nalioth➲  Did -ops have anything against me being team leader for loco?
<nalioth> this is irc
<kahrytan> fine.
<nalioth> i removed all the bans for him in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<nalioth> everyone needs a fresh start
<Thugacation> hi id like to contest some bans
<elkbuntu> Thugacation, when i asked you to give more information, did you?
<Thugacation> that was you i was talking to??
<Thugacation> i thought that was nalioth
<Thugacation> i dont know what more information u need
<elkbuntu> we both asked you then
<elkbuntu> as in, where are you banned from, what did you do, do you understand why it was wrong?
<Thugacation> oh
<Thugacation> i was banned from #ubuntu, i was banned for "bot abuse", i understand i was wrong and other people were wrong but im the only one that got banned
<Thugacation> ty
<elkbuntu> i hope you're aware that other a. other people doing stuff wrong doesnt mean you have to and b. you dont see who we ban after you're banned
<Thugacation> yeah but i know im the only one that was banned
<Thugacation> before the ubuntu staff have something against me
<elkbuntu> throwing accusations will not help
<Thugacation> so anyway
<Thugacation> id like to contest these ban
<elkbuntu> do you understand why bot abuse is wrong?
<elkbuntu> if so, please explain why
<Thugacation> because ppl take the bot very seriously
<Thugacation> and i shouldnt mess with their emotions
<Thugacation> and im sorry
<elkbuntu> that's not the reason at all. bot abuse is spammy to the channels, confuses people who need help, and annoys people
<Thugacation> well
<Thugacation> the !ops command sure is
<Thugacation> which is what guy did
<Thugacation> this is what i did
<Thugacation> 	<StrangeCharm>	!botabuse > crwlr#
<Thugacation> 	<UberDay>	gutsy gibbon
<Thugacation> 	<StrangeCharm>	!botabuse > crwlr
<Thugacation> 	<Thugacation>	!botabuse | your mom
<Thugacation> 	<ubotu>	your mom: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Thugacation> why didnt strangecharm get ban
<Thugacation> exactly
<elkbuntu> exactly nothing, i was off eating dinner
<elkbuntu> you're the only one who abused the bot. strangecharm was piping a factoid to someone else, mispelled and repeated so it would work -- this is acceptable use. .. you on the other hand just used it to _try_ be funny -- this is *not* acceptable use
<elkbuntu> so no, you do not understand proper use of the bot, why what you did was wrong, and hence i am not willing to unban you.
<ljsmithx> :<
<elkbuntu> ljsmithx, this is not the first time you've made a stupid 'girls on the internet' joke
<ljsmithx> it isnt?
<ljsmithx> Tell me the time before the last one.
<elkbuntu> the last time, you even used the xckd comic as part of your 'joke
<ljsmithx> what?
<elkbuntu> you have several removes and bans in the ban logger, i'm having trouble finding the right one
<ljsmithx> As is the language one?
<ljsmithx> I don't understand it, Ive been awake for more than 24 hours and I have trouble understanding things like that.
<ljsmithx> Also, how long ago was it?
<elkbuntu> late last year afaik
<ljsmithx> umm, I have only been running Ubuntu since 2nd of January
<ljsmithx> and I only registered this nick on the server a few days ago
<elkbuntu> hmm... it looks like im confusing you with another person... however, you made the exact same 'joke' as some loser late last year.. it wasnt funny then, and it wasnt funny tonight
<elkbuntu> calling it a joke doesnt make it funny or any less offensive, just so you know
<elkbuntu> you may go now, but since you've accumulated alot of disciplinary actions in less than a month, you may want to think about how you act in general
<ljsmithx> I do understand what you mean
<ljsmithx> The last time I was here was because of a bot thing. I don't hate woman or think they don't exist on the internet btw
<elkbuntu> in between now and the last time you were here, there has been several other unrelated disciplinary actions, so just try and behave responsibly. you may leave this channel now
<ljsmithx> OK, just one more thing, you said "and it wasnt funny tonight" implying your in aus or newzeland?
<ljsmithx> because of the tonight thing
<elkbuntu> im in australia
<ljsmithx> anyway bye
<ljsmithx> ok im in adelaide
<ljsmithx> bye
<ikonia> heads up on tinman claiming he's been dcc attacked and kicked off the network
<Pici> ikonia: dc'd = disconnected
 * Pici hands ikonia a coffee
<ikonia> I thought he said dcc'd
<ikonia> sorry I'll take that coffee now
<Pici> :)
 * jussi01 hands ikonia a cup of good coffee :)
<ikonia> ta
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (fudus)
<ikonia>  Vladt [n=vlad@brln-4d05561f.pool.mediaWays.net] has quit ["fuck the
<ikonia>           coca fuck the pizza, all we need is shlivoviza"]
<ikonia> not the best part message
<Seveas> not really
<Seveas> where's that?
<ikonia> Seveas: just parted #ubuntu
<Seveas> forwarded here now
<ikonia> coolio
<ubotu> bidossessi called the ops in #ubuntu (bliss)
<adub> well i am having no luck on getting my exploit thing fixed
<adub> i did what the site said and changed irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<adub> but no luck
<Pici> adub: try now, the bots were a little lagged.
<adub> test me
<Pici> adub: try to join #ubuntu
<adub> cool im back in
<Pici> adub: the bots in #ubuntu-read-topic already did the testing.
<adub> thanks pici
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, totalwormface said: !xfcemem is <reply> A Xubuntu system will boot on less than 64Mb of memory, and will run comfortably on a machine with 128Mb or less installed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, totalwormface said: !xfcespace is <reply> A Xubuntu system needs less than 1.5Gb of hard drive space to function normally. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<LjL> !requirements-#xubuntu is <reply> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !requirements > totalwormface    (totalwormface, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jpatrick> if he's here
<LjL> !requirements is <reply> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !requirements-#xubuntu > totalwormface    (totalwormface, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> LjL: the () bits
<LjL> jpatrick: eh those are output automatically by my client, i'm not typing them
<jpatrick> LjL: ah, right
<LjL> !requirements-#xubuntu
<ubotu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<totalwormface> overlooked that one
<LjL> it wasn't there
<totalwormface> ah
<totalwormface> well, Hobbsee also added '!xfcemem' and '!xfcedisk'
<totalwormface> i guess they could be merged then :]
<LjL> think they're a bit redundant
<totalwormface> probably :P
<LjL> !no xfcemem is <alias> requirements-#xubuntu
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no xfcespace is <alias> requirements-#xubuntu
<totalwormface> those specific questions are asked many times in #xubuntu, but i guess the requirements factoid covers it all ;]
<LjL> totalwormface: if someone asks the memory question, it's likely they'll ask the HD question later, and vice versa
<totalwormface> oh, btw, my nick 'totalwormage' is on the ignorelist of ubotu, i don't know why, could that be removed?
<totalwormface> LjL: lol, yeah :P
<LjL> totalwormface, it's not in the ignore list if we saw your factoid submissions, i think
<totalwormface> no i mean my linked nick 'totalwormage'
<totalwormface> notice the slight difference hehe
<LjL> !no xubuntu is <reply> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> well, i'll ask the bot owner
<totalwormface> cool :]
<totalwormface> well, thanks, and keep up the good job :D
<LjL> !requirements =~ s/$/ - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<ubotu> Missing end delimiter
<LjL> !requirements =~ s/$/ - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<totalwormface> !botmaintainerssnack
<LjL> !flavor is <alias> flavors
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<white_eagle> hey, why have you banned me on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> white_eagle: Because you sent a ctcp ping to the entire channel.
<white_eagle> I had connection problems
<white_eagle> I didn't did that intentionaly
<white_eagle> I didn't even know how to do that
<Pici> Perhaps you did /ping #ubuntu-offtopic
<white_eagle> really?
<jdong> why is that even a feature of IRC clients?
<white_eagle> would you take that ban? It wasn't my intention
 * jdong smacks LjL 
<white_eagle> to do that
<Pici> white_eagle: It was an automatic ban.
<white_eagle> oh
<Pici> white_eagle: Can you make sure that in the future you don't do that? :)
<white_eagle> yes I do
<white_eagle> :)
<Pici> white_eagle: Okay, you can rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic, be careful in the future :)
<Seeker`> nalioth: ping
<nalioth> pong, Seeker`
<jpatrick> nalioth: is there a way one can transfer things like modes from one linked nick to another?
<nalioth> jpatrick: all linked nicks share everything
<jpatrick> nalioth: well, if I change to "jdavies" I lose +6u
<nalioth> jpatrick: i can't tell (because you're not jdavies)
<nalioth> jpatrick: are you sure it's not removing it and putting it right back?
<jpatrick> nalioth: well, it happens only when I set jdavies as master
<nalioth> jpatrick: the +6 is set in your client onjoin
<nalioth> and the +u is lost because you are playing with master nicks
<jpatrick> ah, I see
<Jack_Sparrow> Does cobolt in ubuntu deserve a remove ?
<nalioth> he deserves !offtopic first, if ya ask me
<Jack_Sparrow> Tried that discretely, perhaps a more public !ot will work
<nalioth> we start at the "assume good faith" end of the field, and work our way down it
<Jack_Sparrow> Didnt take long for him to be back at it
<Jack_Sparrow> Skype 2.0 with Video Chat installed without a hitch here this morning.
<PriceChild> ardchoille deactivated himself from ubuntu cloaked people on freenode as well? What's going on?
<Pici> Weird.
<jussi01> Ok, so whats the usual/best way of dealing with:
<jussi01> [20:56] *** DaveDorm is now known as Dave_AFK
<jussi01> [20:56] < jussi01> !away > Dave_AFK
<jussi01> [20:56] *** Dave_AFK is now known as Dave_zZzZzZzZzZz
<Pici> I'd kick with /msg ubotu away in the reason.
<jussi01> Pici: thanks, did just that.
<Martian> Is talking about past wars OK in #ubuntu-offtopic? Or is a blanket ban on all wars ever? Or only all wars people still have strong feelings about?
<Gary> what past wars?
<Martian> The two world ones?
<Pici> I would think it depends if you are talking history or politics.
<Gary> I think those are classed as touchy, depends how they are approched
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<PriceChild> war is on the list
<PriceChild> Martian, ^
<Pici> oh, is it now. I guess I kind of glossed over that one.
<Martian> So even the wars during the bronze era are not allowed?
<nalioth> Martian: what is wrong with ##history ?
<Martian> Nothing.
<Martian> Which I know of.
 * Martian parts having cleared the matter up.
<Pici> Quiet today... almost too quiet.
<nalioth> careful what you wish for  :)
<jpatrick> PriceChild: looks like ardchoille is off LP entirely
<PriceChild> indeed
<ompaul> did some low down good for nothing other than destruction troll get the better of him, he seemed reasonable
 * ompaul invokes the protection of kraftwerk - I need more kraftwerk albums
 * jussi01 walks in
<jdong> jussi01: OH GOD IT ISNT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE
<jussi01> hehe
<ompaul> jdong, so ehh, how did you think of that
 * ompaul coughs
<jussi01> jpatrick: what happened to ardchoille?
<jpatrick> jussi01: I have... no idea
<jussi01> ok then..
<ompaul> jussi01, it is said I was right looking back to 7:30pm
<ompaul> my time
<jussi01> ok
<ubotu> rsk called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ompaul> and dealt with it
<ompaul> LjL, idea
<ompaul> so if someone ops in the few seconds after a call for ops or is removed the bot might say - appears to be dealt with
 * ompaul thinks LjL has nothing better to do :)
 * nalioth suggests the New York Times crossword to ompaul 
<mneptok> ompaul: oooo ... your tolerance is low today :)
 * mneptok hurls candy and liquor and hides
<ompaul> mneptok, no he has been blabbering for a while and asked three times
<mneptok> ah, i came late
<ompaul> I don't have to be the one saying please desist
<ompaul> your comment was funny though
<ompaul> I checked before I ban forwarded him to -offtopic he was already there
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> my humour is querky this evening
<nalioth> this evening?
<SportChick> heh
<SportChick> nalioth++
<ompaul> nalioth, fair point, and well made
<ompaul> did I say that out loud, drats, meant to say it under my breath
<ompaul> ohh well
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> Pici, u there or here even?
<ompaul> Pici, can you go to the factoid factory and try to get something that says, "please don't, your first comment sufficed, continuing now seems more than futile please stop" but really nicely - for people who answer a question and then go to kill the goodness when they actually continue on with their after thoughts?
<ubotu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> do we not even talk to people any more?
<nalioth> just aim and shoot?
<ubotu> In ubotu, Mez said: !rm-rf is <reply> WARNING: someone just posted a command to do with "rm -rf" - THIS WILL DELETE EVERYTHING ON YOUR HARD DISK - DO NOT RUN THIS COMMAND!
<Mez> nalioth, for stuff like that - aim and shoot is the best way IMO
<Mez> though - maybe a forward here might have been appropriate
<Mez> there.
<ompaul> nalioth, he was asked a few times if you are talking about x-X-x
<Mez> I think he was on about osiris
<PriceChild> I don't like all the caps in the !hardy factoid.
<mneptok> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<mneptok> my eyes!
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Would alternating caps be better?
<Mez> Seeker`, pRiCeChIlD?
<Seeker`> nah, PrIcEcHiLd is better
<Mez> yeah, the first 3 caps letters spell PIE
<Mez> thats always better
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-24
<Pici> bleh
<PriceChild> he hasn't turned up
<no0tic> is there a rough estimate of the size of the ubuntu irc community?
<PriceChild> I think there was a figure of 35,000 different nicks in #ubuntu over the past couple of weeks.
<PriceChild> not very accurate though
<no0tic> PriceChild, I mean in general, number of ubuntu channels and so on
<no0tic> PriceChild, I think using CS list isn't accurate at all
<PriceChild> no idea
<PriceChild> see the list of channels on the wiki?
<PriceChild> +loco channels
<PriceChild> that guy still hasn't turned up in -br
<PriceChild> and i know the minute i remove the forward, he'll appear in #ubuntu
<nalioth> no, chanserv will list #ubuntu-horse-eaters and #ubuntu-ding-dingers and many other wtf channels
<LjL> no0tic, if you are good at statistics, you should know that "size of the ubuntu irc community" doesn't mean a darn thing
<no0tic> LjL, I'm seeking for a rough estimate :)
<no0tic> LjL, an order of magnitude
<Pici> 75
<LjL> no0tic: look at launchpad - whoever has an IRC nick listed
<Pici> 4
<LjL> Pr1C3ch1lD anyway
<LjL> now is there a precise, policy-approved definition of a "wtf channel"?
<PriceChild> wtf is a wtf channel?
<Pici> wtf
<LjL> PriceChild: yes, add "we don't know and neither should do" to that. that should be part of the guidelines
<LjL> neither should you
<Pici> wtf is LjL talking about?
<no0tic> PriceChild, I think #ubuntu-chilipili could be a wtf channel
<LjL> #ubuntu-warez is a wtf channel
<PriceChild> ahhhh
<nalioth> is it?
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, owned by our dearest wtf op
<nalioth> holy COW!
<nalioth> i knew it all along, too
<PriceChild> lol
<no0tic> lol :)
 * mneptok beams brightly
<LjL> oh crap, he's got a highlight on wtf
<mneptok> juarez me juarez
<LjL> or would that be a wtf highlight
<LjL> no entiendo
<LjL> juarez y queidiens?
<mneptok> absolumente.
<mneptok> FYI, i should have working CD keys for Hardy on release day.
<Pici> 0day
<mneptok> w00t!
<LjL> me haz secret linkz
<mneptok> !secret download
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secret download - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> bah
<LjL> i deletez nastie stuffz
<Seeker`> I need to find a way to crack ubuntu so that I can install it for free - can anyone help?
<mneptok> Seeker`: pm me your Visa number, and FedEx a stool sample. i'll hook you up.
<Seeker`> mneptok: hmm, tempting
<LjL> i del33t
<ubotu> kitche called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> w.t.f.
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<LjL> ah crap
<LjL> it was a slow rejoin from netsplit... somehow
<LjL> ...
<LjL> [02:41:31] <redoxy> when my system runs out of memory, the swap usage starts growing fast but it doesn't seem to ever go back down--the physical ram usage does, but everything remains in swap. is this normal? how could I make it put the memory back in RAM?
<LjL> [02:41:58] <Flare183> redoxy: can ram= READ ONLY MEMORY
<LjL> [02:42:08] <LjL> redoxy, unless the system *needs* those data back in memory, there is no reason why it should put them back. but when it does need them, it'll put them back, trust me
<LjL> [02:42:24] <Flare183> redoxy: you can write to it and read but you can't erase [02:42:40] <LjL> Flare183: eh? :o) [02:43:01] <LjL> Flare183: what were you saying about RAM? [02:43:09] <Flare183> LjL: what about it? [02:43:27] <LjL> Flare183: you can't erase stuff from RAM? it's read only memory? i feel lost [02:43:41] <Flare183> LjL: hardware stuff don't worry about it [02:43:52] <Flare183> LjL: it's alittle like swap
<LjL> i still feel lost
<stdin> huh, RAM = Read Only Memory? I'd have thought that was ROM </sarcasm>
<LjL> RAM = Read Alone Memory
<LjL> it's a synonym
<stdin> or Read And Memorise
<no0tic> "you can write to it and read but can't erase" interesting point of view
<jdong> no0tic: I bet Bush would LOVE that kind of memory.
<LjL> no0tic: well that's basically hard drives
<LjL> !jdong | Bush
<ubotu> Bush: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<no0tic> LjL, well, define me "erase"
<LjL> no0tic: make it so that the data that were once written cannot be read back
<no0tic> LjL, I so you can't erase files on your hd? :)
<jdong> LjL: by that definition you can't erase hard drives or solid state media
<jdong> without heating to the curie point
<LjL> no0tic: depends on the instrumentation you have at your disposal to recover them
<no0tic> :D
<LjL> jdong: that's what i'm saying
<no0tic> LjL, I think 8 head sweeps writing 0 in each block would be enough
<jdong> no0tic: no :)
<LjL> jdong: although i think hitting your head with the involted HD a reasonable amount of times would defeat any practical recovery system
<LjL> since you combine sturdiness with degaussing radiation
<no0tic> jdong, you can also lose _your_ memory
<LjL> ah yes that's an added bonus
<LjL> but i was thinking about the HD right now
<jdong> no0tic: I've got contacts that work in the industry, and they say that every erasure technique a regular person has access to, there is a recovery technique to counteract
<jdong> no0tic: the problem is at some stage (I believe it was said 30+ pass random rewrite) it becomes prohibitively time consuming that people will lose interest
<LjL> no0tic, writing 0 is possibly the worst thinkable thing you could do :)
<jdong> unless the data is REALLY interesting :)
<LjL> jdong: 30 passes is prohibitive...?
<no0tic> LjL, yes indeed :) so write random bits
<LjL> looks pretty polinomial to me
<jdong> LjL: apparently it would take them a week to get the data back
<jdong> LjL: which will run you some $100,000 USD bill
<jdong> which is "prohibitive" to the average person
<LjL> jdong: ah you're saying prohibitive for *them* to recover
<jdong> I'd rather get myself that italian sportscar I've always wanted :)
<jdong> LjL: right.
<no0tic> jdong, and they assure they can recover everything?
<jdong> no0tic: yep
<jdong> no0tic: even the average person's ways of physically damaging the drive
<jdong> no0tic: unless you have access to some high-heat industrial type equipment you cannot irrecoverably destroy the data on the drive.
<LjL> jdong, uhm, call me naive but i kind of suspect that if i tear the drive open and put each platter in the fireplace...
<no0tic> so someone could recover my lost irclogs!
<jdong> no0tic: he told me a story about a time that they got 95% of data back from a rare-earth-magnet swiped disc because the induced field patterns were predictable
<no0tic> amazing
<jdong> LjL: it will be costly and time consuming, but my friend in the industry is 100% confident your fireplace won't heat it enough to make the data *irrecoverable*
<LjL> jdong: so kitchen mixer it is :)
<LjL> although the mixer would probably hate it
<jdong> LjL: well then it's just a big jigsaw puzzle
<jdong> LjL: even a shredder would turn the platters into a solvable forensic jigsaw puzzle
<jdong> unless you have a really really good shredder :)
<LjL> jdong: well a mixer generally does way way better than the average shredder i see in movies. since i've never actually seen one.
<jdong> LjL: haha :)
<LjL> i mean... my printer pretty much emulates one at times, possibly even exceeds the original, but
<LjL> jdong: i wonder though, how does the time taken to recover grow with the number of random passes? 30 is still a pretty accessible number, if i need to do the whole drive it can be done in what, one/two days...
<jdong> LjL: it grows exponentially or so up to a certain # of passes, after which there is no gained benefit from additional passes
<LjL> jdong: so if it takes a week to recover from 30 passes, it's basically impossible for anyone to recover after 60 passes... or is 30 already close to the asymptote?
<jdong> LjL: I need to ask him again, but he implied around 30 is the asymptote
<jdong> LjL: most recovery services will probably refuse to do the job after 5 or 6 passes though
<LjL> jdong: well i guess it always depends what sort of crime is involved though ;P
<jdong> LjL: exactly
<LjL> like, if i stabbed jdong they'd hardly bother after seeing i did two passes of zeroes on the log
<jdong> ;-)
<LjL> now i know why they feared weapons of mass destruction
<LjL> you can erase a HD with one!
 * LjL now *should* actually go and burn the logs
<tekteen> anyone see SupportBush in the #kubuntu channel
<tekteen> (09:21:21 PM) SupportBush: Learn the Smiley language! :):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-):P=-O:-*8-):-[:'(:-/O:-):-X:-$:-!>:o:):-D:-(;-
<tekteen> can he be kicked for that?
 * jdong crosses his eyes and stares through the screen looking for the hidden picture....
<tekteen> he seems to be a real person though
<LjL> ouch, the hammer
<tekteen> it is funny
<jdong> # kubuntu always feels relaxed anyway
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> also (09:22:42 PM) SupportBush is now known as ImpeachBush
<jdong> if he's not being a huge disturbance then I'd be inclined just to let it go :)
<no0tic> he doesn't seem to know every smiley, btw
<tekteen> lol
<LjL> jdong, given he's been k-lined i'm inclined to let it go as well
<tekteen> ok
<nalioth> heh
<jdong> tekteen: he has changed for better  political tastes though ;-)
<tekteen> lol
<jdong> tekteen: now if he only /nick AnyoneButHillary I'd make him a statue in my lawn
<tekteen> yep
<LjL> !jdong | o4o
<ubotu> o4o: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jdong> :)
<Pici> !ding
<ubotu> dong
<Pici> !jding
<ubotu> jplease see above
<LjL> !bing
<ubotu> ban
<mneptok> !bong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bong - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> prude.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-bots, IndyGunFreak said: !audacious is the best music player
<jrib> heh
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntuforums (adrock is a troll)
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (JShepard)
<soldats> anyone around
<nalioth> not for the impatient, no
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, J-_ said: ubotu: Grammar is good, no?
<J-_> Any ops want to take a look at my factoids I've made up?
<Seveas> J-_, sure
<J-_> Want me to just post in here?
<Seveas> if it's not too much :)
<J-_> 7
<Seveas> paste away
<J-_> !answers is <reply> A structured searchable way to help users, whilst encouraging community participation and building your knowledge. Progress support requests, and receive rewards of karma to all relevant answers, volunteer to receive automatic notifications when new questions arrive in a preferred language. Remember, support requests create bug reports. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, J-_ said: !answers is <reply> A structured searchable way to help users, whilst encouraging community participation and building your knowledge. Progress support requests, and receive rewards of karma to all relevant answers, volunteer to receive automatic notifications when new questions arrive in a preferred language. Remember, support requests create bug reports. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<J-_> ugh
<J-_> I'll just msg ubotu so it comes here.
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: mentor is <reply> Bugs and blueprints in Ubuntu that someone has offered to mentor. If you are a new contributor to Ubuntu and would like to know how to help, then https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mentoring is a good place to start.
<Seveas> J-_, well the first one either makes no sense or I'm not awake enough
<Seveas> it's missing verbs
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: translate is <reply> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Seveas> actually, all of them so far are missing some verbs :)
<Seveas> !search ranslat
<ubotu> Found: rosetta, dns
<Seveas> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<Seveas> !translate is <reply> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: milestones is <reply> Take a look at what our community, and developers have accomplished. Accomplished milestones can be viewed at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory Also see, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestones
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: store is <reply> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<ubotu> In ubotu, J-_ said: thinkwiki is <reply> Install Ubuntu on a Thinkpad - A lot of how-to, and hardware information. See http://www.thinkwiki.org/
<J-_> Anyway, that's all I have, I'll see if I can patch up the first 2, and submit them again sometime
<Seveas> !store is <reply> Buy some Official Ubuntu Merchandise & Professional Support. See https://shop.canonical.com/
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !shop is <alias> store
<ubotu> But shop already means something else!
<Seveas> !shop
<ubotu> Buy your Ubuntu mugs, shirts and thongs in the Ubuntu shop at http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<Seveas> !no shop is <alias> store
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<jussi01> afternoon all.
<Pici> Morning ;)
<Seveas> evenin' :)
<ikonia> howdy
<jussi01> anything strange happening?
<ikonia> jussi01: can't seen anything
<jussi01> !usersnack | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<ikonia> I require more than peanuts
<jussi01> !coffee | ikonia?
<ubotu> ikonia?: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ikonia> I'll take coffee, thank you
<jussi01> :)
<Pici> /methinks we can stop forwarding prez here.
<jussi01> Hmmm, does anyone remember the name of the script that puts a line where you left the channel?
<Hobbsee> ctrl+r in konvi
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh, sorry, I  meant for irssi...
 * Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> didn't know it had it
<jdong> jussi01: in what client?
<jdong> jussi01: I'm guessing irssi, trackbar.pl
<jussi01> jdong: yeah thats it. thanks :D
<jdong> sure thing
<ikonia> has anyone else just had a massive attack from what looks like a freenode server ?
<ikonia> Hmmm I wasn't identified I wonder if anyone decided to attack me
<dantalizing> morning all, i'm contact for #ubuntu-us-fl, and want to know if its possible/allowed to add a link logging bot to our channel
<PriceChild> "link logging bot"?
<PriceChild> And if you're the contact... you do what you want :)
 * jdong giggles at potential innuendos in "link logging bot"
<dantalizing> who doesnt love potential innuendos :)
<dantalizing> ok, thx yall
<jdong> omgz freenode is lagging
<Pici> !jding
<ubotu> jdong
<LjL> weird though, they have locobot already
<LjL> (lucky them)
<LjL> ¡o4o =~ s/politics (unless related to software licensing)/politics (unless related to software licensing or greedy dwarves about to govern pizzaland again)/
<Pici> I'll remember that LjL.
<Gary> i'll forget that LjL.
<LjL> I'll kick you Pici
<LjL> I'll kick you Gary
<Gary> help help, I'm being repressed
<LjL> [21:22:48] [Error] help: No such nick/channel.
<Pici> I'm going afk for a bit, someone may want to keep an eye on N1c in #ubuntu.
 * PriceChild looks in
<PriceChild> Hey impreza, how can I help?
<impreza> Any good with routing a wi-fi internet connection on an XP machine, to an ethernet NIC on the same machine, through a hub to an Ubuntu (6.10) machine?
<PriceChild> !support | impreza
<ubotu> impreza: the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<PriceChild> !topic | impreza
<ubotu> impreza: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<impreza> my bad, thought I'd joined #ubntu
<impreza> *ubuntu
<Seveas> impreza, you seem to be banned from there, but you could easily be an innocent victim of a rather wide ban
<Seveas> let me check
<PriceChild> Seveas, its on prez
<Seveas> PriceChild, *prez*
<truslack> ahh thought it was because O hadnt registered the nick
<truslack> *I
<truslack> I'm in now
<truslack> thanks guys
<truslack> sorry for messin you around
<Seveas> ah well, with another nick he can come in :)
<LjL> see why i'm not a big fan of wide bans
<Seveas> LjL, I'm assuming there is a reason for a ban that wide
<LjL> yeah, but need to ask elky, i'm not entirely sure what this prez guy did - or who he is, either, since a couple of different "prez" and "prezlaptop" (and more) guys come to this channel regularly
<PriceChild> same
<crdlb> I think it was targetted at the mitt romney spammer?
<LjL> likely
<LjL> but i'm a bit confused about that
<LjL> there are 3 nicks banned that way
<PriceChild> LjL, shall we change that to forward here?
<LjL> ah sure, i usually forward those.
<LjL> PriceChild can you deal with n1c, for some reason i can't decide how to deal with him
<PriceChild> I'll try.
<LjL> [22:11:52] <N1c> ewww OP?! <- /me is baffled
<PriceChild> <PriceChild> Did you go to the link?
<PriceChild> <N1c> Nah , why would I?
<PriceChild> <N1c> I am sure it will tells me to respect others and talk in one line , and be helpful , blah blah ;-)
<PriceChild> <N1c> things i allready know :)
<LjL> know and ignore?
 * ompaul waddles across the floor 
<PriceChild> Next time N1c so much as sneezes, do what you will.
<PriceChild> hard enough to get him to read the guidelines, then finally says he will, then only reads bold text, etc. etc.
<PriceChild> *then* he realises i'm an op
<ompaul> want me to waddle his way?
<LjL> PriceChild: seemed to do the same with me.
 * LjL joins a clone
<PriceChild> ompaul, he's come around after realising i'm an op
<ompaul>  /msg n1c and not just the ops care
<ompaul> heheh
<PriceChild> stopped assuming he knows everything
<ompaul> we could beg gary to msg that to him
<Gary> could do
<ompaul> that would be like delivering a letter on the front end of an atomic bomb
<jpatrick> haha
<ompaul> this works - flash
<LjL> Gary: lastlog what he said to me, that'll give you motivation
<Gary> LjL, #ubuntu ?
<LjL> yepper
<ompaul> Gary, ya - let him know that all people sees him
 * ompaul thinks about waddling his way 
<ompaul> that might be scary
<ompaul> RMS would not approve of your community disruption but ....
<ompaul> I can say this with some malice aforethought
<ompaul> but that is another days work
<PriceChild> Get this:
<PriceChild> <N1c> just want to tell you before i reboot what i though you were going to ask me
<PriceChild> <N1c> "/!\ Do not edit this page without discussing any changes with the Ubuntu IRC council who maintain this page."
<PriceChild> <N1c> i though you were goin to offer me an OP :P
 * tomaw should perhaps remove his hilight on /!\
<nalioth> me, too
<LjL> on /!\?
<PriceChild> You have a hilight on /!\ ?
 * nalioth glares at PriceChild 
<tomaw> Yes
 * PriceChild wonders what goes on in those deep dark staff channels
 * LjL is not sure of the significance of that string
<tomaw> Some countdown spambots were using it months ago
<LjL> ah
<PriceChild> Ah ok.
<nalioth>          /!\ suck my toes pricechild sucks suck my toes /|\            <<<< you guys don't remember this spammer?
<PriceChild> Nope.
 * jussi01 walks in
<LjL> i...
<nalioth>   #ubuntu misses out on a lot of spammage  :|
<TheFishy> sorry
<TheFishy> i fixed the stupid problem i had
<TheFishy> i just rejoined ubuntu too quickly
<LjL> TheFishy: have you tried typing "test me" in the channel?
<TheFishy> test me
<LjL> in the *other* channel
<TheFishy> i know i just did
<PriceChild> TheFishy, it says to wait a minute or two
<TheFishy> yup
<LjL> Seveas: no, you need to type "victim seveas" in -ops-monitor
<Seveas> the test me did work :)
<LjL> Seveas: or to actually be killed by an exploit ;)
<Seveas> heh
<LjL> Seveas: ah yes because price did it
<Seveas> ah ok
<Seveas> PriceChild is evil :)
<PriceChild> how am i evil?!
 * SportChick tackles Seveas and then hides
<PriceChild> you wanted to try it out :D
<Seveas> @lart SportChick
<TheFishy> I think i passed...
<LjL> Seveas: it's pretty important that it should *not* work unless you're a victim. otherwise it would be a pretty easy way for people to remove arbitrary bans-on-nick :)
<Seveas> LjL, yeah
<PriceChild> LjL, the bot didn't undo the ban properly btw
<LjL> TheFishy: yup, you did. now you can « /join #ubuntu » as the bot hinted
<PriceChild> LjL, on sev
<TheFishy> LjL, the bot never told me this
<PriceChild> oh wait no, it was a ban he did himself
<Seveas> PriceChild, yeah, it wasn't a nickname ban
<LjL> [22:46:36] <FloodBot1> thefishy: Try « /join #ubuntu » again (if that fails, see « /topic »). Please ensure that you keep using the correct connection settings.
<TheFishy> so if i reconnect to quickly will i have to do this every damn time?
<PriceChild> TheFishy, it did
<LjL> PriceChild: yep, it only removes nickname bans. if you don't ban victims on nickname, then too bad
<TheFishy> oh ok
<LjL> TheFishy, i doubt the problem was that you reconnected too quickly
<PriceChild> yup realised late :)
<TheFishy> it was
<LjL> TheFishy: can you elaborate?
<TheFishy> because i always connect through ssl
<TheFishy> i closed my irc client
<TheFishy> then reopened it
<TheFishy> because i was setting it up
<LjL> that's hardly something that causes you to be forwarded to that channel.
<TheFishy> ...
<TheFishy> fine ill prove it
<TheFishy> brb
<LjL> there is a reading problem, to begin with
<LjL> mostly unrelated to routers
<TheFishy> see
<PriceChild> see what?
<Seveas> <LjL> there is a reading problem, to begin with
<Seveas> <LjL> mostly unrelated to routers
<LjL> yeah, see what?
<TheFishy> I was forwarded
<LjL> Seveas: grr.
<PriceChild> TheFishy, where to?
<Seveas> LjL, :)
<PriceChild> TheFishy, you're in #ubuntu and not #ubuntu-read-topic?
<LjL> he's in neither place
<PriceChild> sorry reading the wrong join
<PriceChild> TheFishy, /join #ubuntu
<LjL> TheFishy, you cannot be forwarded from #ubuntu if you didn't try *joining* it to begin with
<LjL> and you didn't
<TheFishy> i did
<LjL> TheFishy: and you were forwarded? where to?
<PriceChild> You can't have.
<Seveas> --- Bans matching thefishy!n=TheFishy@c-67-170-111-59.hsd1.wa.comcast.net (TheFishy)
<Seveas> none
<LjL> !variant
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<LjL> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<LjL> methinks !variant should alias to !flavors, and !derivatives should say what !variant currently says
<jpatrick> LjL: I agree
<LjL> !derivatives is <reply> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !mint is <alias> derivatives
<LjL> !linuxmce is <alias> derivatives
<LjL> !ultimate is <alias> derivatives
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no variant is <alias> flavors
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !variants is <alias> flavors
<Gary> flavors?  erm flavours???
<LjL> fishy
<LjL> Gary: nou
<LjL> i woun't
<ompaul> !gnewsense
<ubotu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<ompaul> heh
<LjL> !derivatives =~ s/.$/, gNewSense (most evil)./
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<Daviey> Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu-freedomhaters
<Daviey> of course #gnewsense tend not to be around too much, due to non-worky wifi adapters :)
<LjL> mwah
 * Daviey cuddles ompaul 
<jussi01> doh, day change!!! must go to bed...
<Daviey> 22:01:39 <+jussi.. lier
<jussi01> [23:59]  * Daviey cuddles ompaul
<jussi01> Day changed to 25 Jan 2008
<Daviey> !UTC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> what?!
<PriceChild> @utc
<LjL> uhm are we in any way affiliated to ubuntu ultimate?
<jussi01> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: January 24 2008, 22:03:30 - Next meeting: Edubuntu meeting in 5 days
<PriceChild> LjL, no
<jussi01> !variant
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<PriceChild> ah its "@now utc"
<LjL> PriceChild: then perhaps they shouldn't have a channel in our namespace
<PriceChild> meh really? :/
<jussi01> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate, !gNewSense
<jussi01> there it is...
<Daviey> what about unapproved LoCo's? :)
<PriceChild> does ubuntu ultimate even have permission to use the ubuntu name?
<PriceChild> hehe their website has changed to being called "ultimate edition" from what i can see
<Daviey> ubuntusatanic.org / whitebuntu.org aswell
<Daviey> second one especially concerning
<LjL> well i don't particularly care about protecting a trademark, i'm sure canonical can do that
<LjL> but the channels is another matter
<PriceChild> yeah i'm just on random train of thought
<LjL> !derivatives
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<jussi01> shouldnt mint and derivatives be aliased together?
<Gary> !botabuse | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Gary> :-)
<LjL> jussi01: i did?
<LjL> !mint
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<PriceChild> LjL, they don't have a channel do they?
<LjL> !gary | gary
<LjL> !bing | gary
<ubotu> gary: Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<ubotu> gary: ban
<LjL> PriceChild: ubuntu ultimate? if they can find another name for it, then i suppose they would :)
<jussi01> LjL: heh, didnt see
<LjL> it's empty anyway so who cares really, although
<LjL> vorian: fix that :)
<LjL> and /me fixes the bot that didn't catch it
<LjL> ah wait it didn't catch it because it wasn't on #ubuntu
<LjL> vorian: yes, you
<vorian> sorry LjL, new computer
<LjL> oooh new computer
<LjL> can i ban you again for having a new computer?
<vorian> sure
<vorian> go right ahead :)
<LjL> nah, you'll already get enough trouble with that pesky new computer
 * LjL pets his trash
<vorian> haha
<PriceChild> Hey there Vladt, how can I help?
<LjL> chanserv is sleeping today
<jdong> good day for trolling ;-)
<PriceChild> I noticed it a little slow earlier.
<ljsmithx> :<
<ljsmithx> I think I should just stop going on IRC.
<ljsmithx> So, Seveas, will I be unbanned or should I just stop coming here?
<Seveas> ljsmithx, you should behave a bit better
<ljsmithx> Ok, I didn't mean to offend you.
<ljsmithx> :O
<ljsmithx> Ok, thanks for unbanning me, I'll try to behave a bit more ok?
<LjL> Seveas: is it christmas?
<Seveas> LjL, not on my calendar
<LjL> ah, just checking
<LjL> perhaps i'm just in the wrong spacetime continuum
<nalioth> or perhaps Seveas has been replaced by a pod-person
<LjL> or an ipod person. which is what happens when you listen to your portable audio player too much and stop really caring about what happens around you
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, how are things going?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hello, busy week for me.. how aout you.
<Jack_Sparrow> May I run a quick idea by you.
<PriceChild> same as ever, yeah sure?
<nalioth> no running.
<nalioth> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me pastebin my thought...  one sec
<PriceChild> no diving
<PriceChild> no petting
<LjL> ope sev is available to remove a pastebin entry
<LjL> ^h
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> report it as abusive
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, please remember this is just an idea and these are notes just meant for me at this point..  With disclaimer in place  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53395/
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure, I wanted one opinion and I just know all three are looking at it.
<PriceChild> Don't people just ask for that specific information when needed?
<Pici> Doesnt upstreamdev or canoe exist for that?
<LjL> !info upstreamdev | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> jack_sparrow: upstreamdev (source: upstreamdev): Log file aggregator and report tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-2 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Pici> or whatever uts cakked,
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: talk to jrib
<Pici> cakked? called.
<Pici> Although if you have cake, I'll have some.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok..  what should I ask him
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: about upstream. or see #upstream
<LjL> anyway, there is a spec floating somewhere (since a very long time...) to include upstream in ubuntu by default
<LjL> !cake-#ubuntu-offtopic | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: The cake is a lie.
<Jack_Sparrow> Looking now...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: or just install it and play with it
<Jack_Sparrow> already doing that and already joined that room
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: wow.
<Seeker`> I think we need a script that steals cake from users.
<Pici> Seeker`: +1
<Jack_Sparrow> I only eat pie...
<Jack_Sparrow> Will I find upstream in the menus or is it cli only
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: >>> cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.lst': No such file or directory
<nalioth> MY GRUB IS MISSING!
<Jack_Sparrow> What..?
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: that first line was an error message from your script
<nalioth> evidentally, my grub is missing  :(
<Seveas> nalioth, which is perfectly normal on your fruit machine :)
<nalioth> and why is it asking for "sudo" ?
<nalioth> fakeroot should be used for safety, imho
<Jack_Sparrow> nalioth: Doubtful your grub is missing...   those were my notes .. not a finished script
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, he uses a ppc. No grub there :)
<jdong> Seveas: but everyone uses GRUB :)
 * Seveas grubs jdong 
<Jack_Sparrow> I heard he goes both ways... now I understand...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow, upstream itself is cli only - it's intended to be an engine/backend. but for gnome you have "canoe", and "kayak" for kde
<Seveas> LOL
<jdong> Seveas: WHOA pal I don't swing that way....
<LjL> sure sure
<nalioth> Jack_Sparrow: just providing you some feedback
<Jack_Sparrow> Playing with canoe now..
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-25
<LjL> careful with the falls
<Seveas> err, is chanserv dead?
<LjL> Seveas: my bots all say so
<Seveas> ah, minute lag
<nalioth> you guys are way lagged
<nalioth> chanserv is right here.
<LjL> meh, *now* it is
<LjL> can hardly have been a coincidence that it opped us two *and* two bots all at the same time, could it ;)
<LjL> it's been doing that pretty often today
<Jack_Sparrow> My first impression is that I dont care for the formatting of the pastebin from canoe...
<jrib> aww
<jrib> upstream development is, lets say, a bit stagnant at the moment
<LjL> i had that feeling but still
<LjL> reinventing the wheel and all, you know
<jrib> it became an exercise in learning python after a while and then we all kind of stopped
<jrib> and if I recall, trunk is mostly broken now
<LjL> Plautus: you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<LjL> or #ubuntu-es for support in Spanish
<LjL> jrib: well still jack might be interested in getting svn access and seeing, if he wants to have that sort of thing
<jrib>  sure, next time he's around I'll talk with him
<LjL> i imagine it's the sort thing that's not very exciting to write after a while
<jrib> exactly
<LjL> but which would still be pretty useful
<LjL> but then as long as it's "half working" with a broken truck, it'll never be in main
 * LjL would not mind pastebinit/webboard/something working with our pastebin for that matter
<jrib> I don't remember the name, but we found that there was a similar project centered around red hat I think
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Pici> hm
<nalioth> lotta einsteins out there
<nalioth> you'd think they'd know that #ubuntu has a really low ROI
<ubotu> burner called the ops in #ubuntu (pammi22)
<crdlb> channel spam in #ubuntu
<crdlb> from Ooziz
<mneptok> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<mneptok> ^^ see above ^^
<nalioth> smear campaign
<jdong> lol that reminds me of The Office for some reason
<mneptok> approved by Freenode IRCops!
<jdong> oh do I miss new episodes :(
<mneptok> 4 out of 5 dentists recommend offtopic flameholes
<jdong> mneptok: don't you have to wear dental dams before doing that? ;-)
<nalioth> mneptok: it's an approved way to get a kline
<mneptok> nalioth: :)
<mneptok> jdong: will you *PLEASE* stop trying to get me to wear a (*^&^$&R dental dam?!??! for God's sake! i wore the (*^^$^%$#& negligee you bought!!!!!
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (arjuna)
<soldats> arjuna is trolling
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, pg said: !lines is alias enter
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: rootkit is <reply> A program designed to take fundamental control of a computer system without the authorization of the system's owners and legitimate managers. Decent rootkit scanners are rkhunter and chkrootkit.
<kikr> Please check if I am affected by the router bug
<nalioth> kikr: did you fix your equipment as requested?
<kikr> last time i was not even affected
<nalioth> let's see
<nalioth> orly 0_0
<ubotu> soldats called the ops in #ubuntu (wassa)
<soldats> anyone around
<nalioth> hi soldats
<soldats> hey
<soldats> did anyone notice wassa in #ubuntu dropped f-bomb 5 times in one sentence
<nalioth> yeah, i seen it
<soldats> personally im sick of seing that crap
<soldats> no offense though
<soldats> ill go nao
<ubotu> un_op called the ops in #ubuntu (NehaLeM)
<jussi01> do we have a factoid anyone knows about that talks about why the latest version of stuff is not in the repos? !wfm is ok, but is there something more specific?
<TheSheep> maybe the one about release cycle?
<TheSheep> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jussi01> Hmmm, not really...
<jussi01> Im after something that answers: Why isnt xxx program in the repos the latest/one on the website?
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !latestkde is <alias>!kde4
<jussi01> is that correct syntax? or should i drop the ! ?
<jussi01> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<ubotu> In ubotu, jussi01 said: !night is <reply>It's the middle of the night in the US or Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
 * jussi01 tickles the editors in the channel... 
<jussi01> Seveas: what are the requirements for editing rights?
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #ubuntu (NehaLeM)
<jussi01> elkbuntu: morning
<jussi01> elkbuntu: any chance you could deal with this guy?
<jussi01> [11:58] < NehaLeM> travisat: You're girl?
<jussi01> [11:58] < NehaLeM> Fuck you :)
<jussi01> in #ubuntu?
<jussi01> he left, but banning would be good imho.
<jussi01> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> jussi01: oh, np
<Tm_T> ubotu no, latestkde is <alias> kde4
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Tm_T> mmmmmmgh
<jussi01> !-kde4
<ubotu> kde4 aliases: kde 4 - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00
<Tm_T> I failed
 * jussi01 hands Tm_T a coffee, then waits for the next attempt
<Tm_T> ubotu no, kde4 is <alias> latestkde
<ubotu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> I totally ruined it
<Tm_T> ubotu no, kde4 is <alias> kde 4
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Tm_T> ubotu no, kde4 is <alias> kde 4
<Tm_T> ubotu no, latestkde is <alias> kde 4
<jussi01> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<jussi01> hehe
<Tm_T> !kde4
<Tm_T> ok, that's jammed
<jussi01> !-kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is <alias> latest kde - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 20:48:00
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Tm_T> aye
<jussi01> nooooo
<Tm_T> !kde 4
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<jussi01> Tm_T: !kde4 and !latestkde should alias to !kde 4
<Tm_T> see?
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> see what I did
<Tm_T> jussi01: you have an old kde4 factoid somewhere?
<jussi01> !kde 4
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<jussi01> wait
<Tm_T> thanks
<jussi01> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Tm_T> ubotu: no, kde4 is <reply> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ubotu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> jussi01: you're welcome
<jussi01> :) Tm_T thanks
<jussi01> Tm_T: now you need to alias !latestkde and !kde 4 to !kde4
<Tm_T> aye
<jussi01> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<Tm_T> apparently I keep failing so, I'll give up ;(
<jussi01> Tm_T: try: ubotu no, latestkde is <alias> kde4
<Tm_T> jussi01: tried
<elkbuntu> btw, you guys are aware that i'm conferencing this week, and will be rather unresponsive, right?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: sorry, wasnt aware of that
<elkbuntu> jussi01, not aimed at you, but i figured it'd be worth mentioning
<ikonia> always good to know
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> what conference ?
 * jussi01 goes to add to topic... "elkbuntu conferencing this week..."
<elkbuntu> linux.conf.au
<elkbuntu> jussi01,  only if you want the trolls to celebrate
<jussi01> lol
<ikonia> elkbuntu sounds fantastic
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it is the best community-run FOSS conf in the world :Þ
<ikonia> thats a good advert
<jussi01> gday Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<PriceChild> Who is lastnode then?
<jussi01> wow, his name isnt the best heh...
<ikonia> he looks interesting
<Pici> odd. people !ohmy-ing over the word crap.
<ikonia> yet people saying piss and twat in -uk wihtout issue
<Pici> ohmy
<jussi01> lol
<ikonia> it's friday, the world is on its head
<jussi01> !pici
<ubotu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<jussi01> Pici: can you fix !latestkde and !kde 4 ?
<jussi01> !latestkde
<ubotu> The latest version of KDE is 3.5.4, and Kubuntu packages are available at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-354.php
<jussi01> !kde 4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<jussi01> ahh, that one is fixed
<Pici> jussi01: fix?
<PriceChild> Posted xkcd's "Appropriate Term" comic on a "trackpad vs trackpoint" discussion on uf and got angry PMs about it :(
<ikonia> angry pm's
<ikonia> seems a tad harsh
<PriceChild> well it does include the words "nipple" and "clit"
<PriceChild> !-coffee
<ubotu> coffee has no aliases - added by Tm_T on 2007-11-22 20:49:21
 * PriceChild wonders what's with the !java bit to it
<Pici> Its a joke....
<Pici> java is another name for coffee
<PriceChild> ahhh gotcha
<Pici> Ever notice that the java logo is a steaming mug?
<PriceChild> Just tried out the "elisa" media centre thing after seeing the link in #ubuntu, its funky!
<PriceChild> Pici, now it all makes sense!
<Hobbsee> kmos is *not* to be unbanned, under any circumstances from -motu or -devel
<Pici> roger that.
<Hobbsee> or -bugs
<Hobbsee> he's violated his conditions, and he's gone!
<Pici> Mind putting something in the bantracker?
<Pici> I remember some off the wall things he said during Gutsy's development.
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'll do that in a bit
<Hobbsee> motu council has asked him to stop contributing to ubuntu development
<jdong> Hobbsee: does that mean I'll stop getting 10 backport tickets in separate /queries everyday?
<Hobbsee> jdong: oh dear.  ohpefully
<jdong> $ cat ~/irclogs/FreeNode/kmos* | wc -l
<jdong> 177
 * Pici is reading `grep -i kmos ~/irclogs/freenode/*`
<Pici> Good for inducing a headache.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: How / where do I get logs for ubuntu..  ?
<Pici> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: I just have irssi setup to log everything locally.
 * jdong does same as Pici 
<jdong> it's far more convenient
<jdong> I guess you can link-scrape complete logs locally too...
<Jack_Sparrow> I just needed to do a little research... nothing important.
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (THE_MAN_DIGITAL)
<Hobbsee> he's got 2 addresses, that one
<LjL> they're useless though
<LjL> only messages are logged
<LjL> on the other hand yeah, grep is pretty much a headache at times
<LjL> talk about striving to defeat the floodbot
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: what research? i was just going to take some stats from the logs
<Pici> LjL: I dont think nehalem is savvy enough to be testing the floobots.
<LjL> nehehehat?
<Pici> THE_MAN_DIGITAL = NehaLeM
<LjL> and who's the latter?
<Pici> A serial troll.
<LjL> so serial i never heard the nick
<Pici> Actuall.. /me makes a better banmask.
<Pici> Seems hes been banned 3 times already today.
<LjL> yeah the one i've seen is pretty useless
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Seveas> jussi01, editing rights where?
<ikonia> heads up on frawubuntu posting movie download links in ubuntu
<ikonia> also talking random nonsense about "smoke packages"
<jpatrick> !info libsmokeqt4-1
<ubotu> libsmokeqt4-1 (source: libqt4-ruby): Smoke library for Qt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.9-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2778 kB, installed size 10204 kB
<crdlb> we need some troll cleanup in #u :(
<ikonia> big time
<ikonia> crdlb: cglag your around
<Seveas> ikonia, give me nicknames
<Seveas> only frawubuntu?
<ikonia> y
<ikonia> porkpie
<ikonia> ha ha, quick turn around
<ikonia> thanks
<Seveas> ikonia, I
<Seveas> 've gotta help a colleague now
<Seveas> I'll be back in 5
<ikonia> enjoy
<davies> Hobbsee: you might want to -o in -devel
<Hobbsee> this si true
<PriceChild> Hmm so it seems ubuntu can't resume from encrypted swap... *finds a patch and starts playing*
<davies> heads up on "chuck-norris" got kickbanned from #ubuntu-es and wrote "Don't write this a cry later: sudo rm -rf you-know-what" in #k-es
<jdong> davies: roundhouse kickbanned?
<jdong> (obligatory)
<davies> jdong: don't know what he did in #u-es, but I know he flooded it at one point
<davies> "ircname  : cerdo maldito" - well well well
<Pici> arg.. the floodbots muted this guy in #ubuntu, and for whatever reason he thinks he can just paste it to me instead.  I wasnt even helping him.
<davies> must of looked at the access list
<crdlb> I doubt he's that sophisticated :)
<Pici> crdlb: I was just going to say that.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, juso said: ubotu: thats is an ubuntu based laptop, stop being a douche
<crdlb> -_-
<ikonia> evening gents
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tomaw> ugh
<Pici> ugh indeed.
<ikonia> yeah, someone hitting me
<Pici> <3 floodbots
<nalioth> IPs all klined
<ikonia> quick turn around
<davies> ikonia: ;)
<ikonia> nice one
<LjL> aw i missed it :(
<LjL> two people asked for an exploit test, and failed it, and never reasked *sigh*
<ikonia> gents, keep an eye on menos in ubuntu he was a pain in all the ubuntu channels under the name arrg yesterday hassling people about PS3 stuff
<LjL> i'm starting to dislike these people taking the "change nick" route instead of the proper "change port" one
<ikonia> he's a real pain
<ikonia> a little abusive - but nothing major
<ikonia> just wants what he wants without any effort and crys to get his own way
<LjL> PS3 is PPC?
<ikonia> was a real pain in ubuntu kubuntu and one other refused to move wot ubuntu-powerpc
<ikonia> it sure is
<LjL> i'm not much into the console scene
<LjL> i'm happy with tetris you see
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> the PS3 is a dodgly platform as it runs through a hypervisor
<mneptok> LjL: yeas, the PS3 uses the IBM Cell PPC line
<ikonia> look already - thats not any help
<ikonia> he's not even read the link
<LjL> ikonia: are you sure we don't support PPC anyway?
<LjL> it's been demoted to "community supported", yeah
<LjL> but we are the community, aren't we
<ikonia> community release and there is ubuntu-powerpc
<ikonia> the PS3 works differnt
<ikonia> due to the hypervisor
<ikonia> no direct hardware access
<mneptok> ikonia: it does have direct hardware access
<ikonia> mneptok: only through the hypervisor
<mneptok> ikonia: just not to the GPU acceleration
<ikonia> it's very limited
<ikonia> cpu access and the like is fine
<ikonia> memory runs through the hypervisor I believe
<LjL> nalioth, guy for you in #ubuntu
<ikonia> not sure on disk access
<nalioth> which one?
<ikonia> LjL: your in for hard work he spent 15 minutes telling me that the ia32 package was the correct arch
<ikonia> sorry wrong channel
<FastZ_> I was just banned from #ubuntu after being disconnected for being on port 6667, then i changed to port 8001 and joined the #ubuntu channel again and shortly afterwards, I'm banned?  What is the deal?
<FastZ_> is there something I need to do here?
<LjL> FastZ_: yes
<LjL> FastZ_: you could start by not trying to get around the problem by changing your nickname
<LjL> FastZ_: that is, you could have come here (assuming the instructions didn't work for you) right away, instead of trying to dodge the redirect
<FastZ_> I didnt
<LjL> FastZ_: ok, then forget it. have you been unable to change your client to use port 8001?
<FastZ_> once I changed the port number, and reconnected, I was still connected to freenode on 6667 as FastZ
<FastZ_> Xchat i guess logged me on freenode on port 8001 as one of the alternate names I configured on here
<FastZ_> I thought it WAS changed!  I changed it according to the instructions on the site i was directed to, then reconnected to freenode
<FastZ_> in my network list, on XChat, which I am using, I have the freenode server set to irc.freenode.net/8001
<FastZ_> just as the instructions said to have it
<LjL> FastZ_, please close XChat and reopen it, and come back here
<FastZ_> roger that
<FastZ_> It will log me in as FastZ, not FastZ_ just so you know
<FastZ_> brb
<ikonia> ljl your on fire
<FastZ> alright, here i am
<FastZ> now, i am pretty sure i am using port 8001
<LjL> FastZ: yes, you're not vulnerable anymore
<FastZ> what was the deal before then?
<mneptok> FastZ: you might want to investigate ports other than 6667 for other IRC networks you're on.
<FastZ> because I'm sure I changed the port number and reconnected
<LjL> FastZ, you didn't ask for the test after changing the port
<LjL> you asked for the test once
<LjL> and that once, it failed
<FastZ> yeah, it did
<FastZ> but i had not closed XChat and restarted it
<LjL> well, we want to make sure people are not vulnerable
<FastZ> understand
<FastZ> but im good to go now?
<LjL> yes
<FastZ> good deal
<FastZ> alright im out
<FastZ> thanks
<LjL> you're welcome
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (ViniPUHxxxkiss)
<dgjones> can i just point out a slightly dodgy nick change in #ubuntu "tuXXXinator_ is now known as rmrf"
<Pici> eh, I think its fine
<LjL> FYI medibuntu seems a bit down although the site wouldn't make it look so
<LjL> been killed by services =)
<LjL> rmrf that is
<LjL> well i mean not by services
<LjL> just nick collided
<Pici> o
<Pici> k
<LjL> Pici:
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> doesn't
<LjL> apply
<LjL> to
<LjL> me
<Pici> :)
<LjL> ok i think i'll eat my words about bans by nickname being better for exploit victims than bans by hostname
<LjL> they all dodge them
<Pici> Yes, its a bit logical.
<LjL> Pici: well i would have thought that since they're not being *banned* but *protected* while they fix the problem, they would not attempt to evade
<LjL> (while bans on nick would actually help in case their ISP changed them address)
<LjL> but i think i was just in the logical fallacy of thinking people had brains
<LjL> funny price would just just after i say that
<LjL> join
<Pici> LjL: tell ubotu about bot
<LjL> meeeh... every user i have on highlight has joined #ubuntu - or at least an overly high percentage of them
<Pici> kahrytan? white_eagle?
<LjL> yeah
<pricechild> What's happenned?
<LjL> how could you guess :P
<LjL> pricechild: nothing :P
<pricechild> ah
<LjL> well i would have thought that since they're not being *banned* but *protected* while they fix the problem, they would not attempt to evade
<LjL> [22:58:04] <LjL> (while bans on nick would actually help in case their ISP changed them address)
<LjL> [22:58:19] <LjL> but i think i was just in the logical fallacy of thinking people had brains
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (poodlesucks)
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: rootshell is If you need a "root shell" to do some system work use «sudo -i» with your password. Type exit when you are done.
<LjL> already exists
<Pici> !rootshell
<ubotu> Using !sudo with single commands in preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<Pici> indeed it does.
<LjL> !rootshell =~ s/in preferable/is preferable/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<mneptok> "sudo su" is fine
 * ompaul glares at mneptok 
<LjL> mneptok: and adds what to "sudo -s"?
<jdong> LjL: same number of keystrokes
<jdong> LjL: but it calls pam TWICE
<jdong> which is so much cooler!
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-26
<LjL> jdong: yeah, indeed. even without knowing anything about PAM, it's pretty clear that you're using *two* commands that do essentially the *same* thing, and that cannot be a good thing
<jdong> :)
<ompaul> LjL, this is not maths with two operators negating the function of each other, it might be better to consider this, command argument, pipe next command, this is usual, therefore it is just ugly ;-)
<mneptok> "sudo su" add the "oh! i GET it!" factor for people accustomed to su.
<mneptok> one of whom i just had the phone, and she had that exact epiphany :)
<mneptok> +on
<ompaul> mneptok, interestingz
<PriceChild> LjL, I think the bots messaging users in caps saying "READ WHAT I *ahem*ing SAID ALREADY!!!" if they say anything other than "test me" would be good.
<LjL> cat #ubuntu-ops.log | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | cat | grep ugly | grep ugly | grep ugly | cat
<ompaul> mneptok, but what was she using sudo su with epiphany for ;-) seems strange unless she was rooting the splinternet
<Pici> LjL: tac | tac
 * ompaul hands LjL <
<mneptok> ompaul: she was trying to add copyrighted artwork
<druke> auto test failed, needing a dcc test please.
<LjL> PriceChild: i thought about that before.
<mneptok> *bah dum tish*
<PriceChild> druke, go back to the channel, and read what they said.
<LjL> druke, it didn't fail.
<Pici> druke: the tests take a minute.
<druke> druke: Sorry, you'll have to wait a little longer, we are experiencing problems
<ompaul> druke, you are still waiting on yours
<LjL> although bot2 shouldn't speak
<druke> ah ok it was misleading
<LjL> druke: yeah, that just mean you have to wait a little longer.
<druke> thanks :)
<PriceChild> druke, how was it misleading? All feedback is welcome.
<druke> well it seemed like a "try again later" msg
<PriceChild> "seemed"?
<ompaul> LjL, append, you are in a queue to be tested
<PriceChild> hmm ok
<LjL> ompaul: well, actually, they've already been tested when that message shows up
<ompaul> you will be told this every 120 seconds until you are tested
<druke> it wasn't specific to what you'd have to wait longer on, the actual program, or a chance to try again
<ompaul> LjL, so say we are awaiting results please wait
<druke> anyways thanks :D
<ompaul> mneptok, so she really wanted sudo sue
 * ompaul shudders
<LjL> i do wonder why on earth bot2 said that
<Pici> FloodBot2 has become self-aware?
<LjL> dunno mebbe
<nalioth> oh SH***!!
<LjL> the code does say that only bot1 should ever say that
<Pici> nalioth: oh SHOES?
 * nalioth looks or a phased plasma rifle in the 40w range...
 * nalioth also looks for a new keyboard
<PriceChild> Did someone give the emp locker keys to mc44 again?
 * LjL negates
 * PriceChild negates LjL's negate
<PriceChild> imagine a knee gate
<Pici> tac tac
<ompaul> with tic tacs
 * LjL denies
<ompaul> LjL, de n eyes is a number of eyes greater than one, in spiders it is 8 afik
<LjL> PriceChild: i'd add an /invite to make it more foolproof... but that would mean inviting also people whose quarantine has expired
<PriceChild> LjL, you underestimate fools
<LjL> ompaul: i've got many i's
<LjL> i can confirm that
<LjL> me too
<ompaul> LjL, :)
<PriceChild> LjL, fb2 still doesn't like giving quit messages :)
<LjL> PriceChild it's not bot2, it can be bot1 as well... or any of my clients... it's freenode being annoying, really
<PriceChild> :P
<Pici> LjL: are the bots whispering the paste info to the users now? or did it just fail to do !paste in #ubuntu just now?
<LjL> Pici, they don't send any message (either public or private) during emergencies, since a little simulation showed that, in the case of an attack, the floodbot could easily be exploited to flood the channel a *lot*
<Pici> Ah.
<LjL> and this was an emergency, since they had just joined
<Pici> Okay
<PriceChild> ompaul, lenswipe got my msn off the forums
<PriceChild> ompaul, been constantly asking for help
<PriceChild> i've been doing my best but eventually just pointed him to irc
<ompaul> PriceChild, so I am going to point him to a web page
<PriceChild> I have a line in my sig saying "Don't pm mods for support"
<PriceChild> i pointed him to it
<PriceChild> it had no effect
<ompaul> cos he reads like either (A) troll
<PriceChild> he's just new to it all
<ompaul> or (B) learned helplessness
<ompaul> PriceChild, that is not a new users question
<ompaul> afics
<PriceChild> he chowned his /var/www -R 777
<Pici> ch0wnd?
<PriceChild> which "fixed" his permission problems whilst installing smf
 * Pici sits in the corner
<PriceChild> I suggested it might be a bad idea, and should be fixed
<ompaul> lets fix the problems /clear ;-)
<Gary> hehe
<Gary> Gary> Taza, trolling in one of the biggest freenode channels is a quick way to encounter the attention of staff
<Gary> <Taza> I said one line!
<LjL>  /privmsg #freenode gary smells
<ompaul> Gary, even if it was only a puny op who removed you ;-)
<ompaul> Gary, should I join that channel for a flame fest?
 * ompaul thinks not
<LjL> i hoped you all would but you have no courage
<ompaul> Gary, that person said two lines, first time they were told they were offtopic, second time
<ompaul> well I saw the situation was useless
<ompaul> LjL, on my way
<Gary> ompaul, I noticed as I'd cloaked that user earlier this evening
<ompaul> Gary, ohh a nice set up to be a troll
<ompaul> the ones I hate the most
<ompaul> loverly
<LjL> unaffiliated cloaks, the easy way to have a backup hostname
<Gary> yeah
<Gary> I hate em
<LjL> you know what i hate? i hate "grep -i" taking ten times it takes to do a plain grep
<Gary> Registered: 1 year 8 weeks 2 days though
<ompaul> Gary, I figure they collect them
<ompaul> but that is just me
<LjL> uhmmm second time (that i see) that the bots don't notice spammers
<ompaul> LjL, read the screen there was another message in between
<ompaul> LjL, you need to terminate the session after a number of seconds not number of lines
<LjL> ompaul, that shouldn't matter
<LjL> i do
<LjL> i store the last time everybody sent a message
<ompaul> check the count
<LjL> then when they send another message, i check how long it was between one and the other
<LjL> if less than <short amount of time> passed, i count++
<LjL> when count==5, i warn, when count==6, i mute
<LjL> this time not only floodbot3 but the others too simply ignored the whole thing
<LjL> although it was well within the time limits
<Jack_Sparrow> Gary: Can you tell me how long I have had this nic registered?
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: /ns info jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool almost 2 years
<PriceChild> looks like i stalked you onto irc
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant even remember my old nick
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: I had a good chat with jrib...  That is an interesting project they have going...  Lots of potential...  I rewrote the script to append everything I was looking at into a single file and now seeing if I can rework canoe source code to see if I can get it to upload my file to a pastebin
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: for it to be useful you need it in universe (ideally in main and installed by default, but). which would, aside from probably involving packaging it, mean it's not a hack ;P which in turn means that you probably should rework the *upstreamdev* source code, and make it work with kayak as well as canoe (and the plain console version too)
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I see your point, but atm I am just playing with it to get a feel for what all can be done...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53487/
<Jack_Sparrow> I certInly do not want to upset anyone who is or was already working on the project
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: i'm sure they wouldn't mind an addition to their team though, especially considering the project hasn't seemed very active lately
<Jack_Sparrow> Just wanting to tread lightly...
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: I see where they were going, I simply would have gone for something more basic and built on that.
<Jack_Sparrow> LjL: Have a great weekend, my wife will be back home from the desert soon and we have a housewarming to attend.  I will play with the code over the weekend.
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all...
<LjL> Jack_Sparrow: night
<LjL> [02:43:26] <__mikem> What is going on with the flood bots
<LjL> i'll now paste every time he ask about stuff he shouldn't care about
<LjL> you'll have to share my pain
<LjL> gnnnnnnn
<LjL> "so are you"
<LjL> can i say that to him
<LjL> can i
<danbhfive> I'm failing to add a factoid to ubotu, but I'm following the directions on the wiki, any ideas?
<LjL> danbhfive: hm, there's some bug in the bot somewhere that fails at adding factoids containing some characters
<LjL> just paste it here please
<danbhfive> here is the command I tried to run:
<danbhfive> !enablesources is <reply> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources
<LjL> it's the ">"s i think
<danbhfive> ah, yeah, that makes sense
<LjL> anyway, isn't it better to give people the full information and use
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<emgent> hello there
<danbhfive> well, you know how the installer disables all the repositories if your internet isn't working?, I usually tell people to go to that program
<emgent> someone here?
<danbhfive> I think its simpler, but I can try that if you think its better
<emgent> i need to open a new room (#ubuntu-hackers) for this project https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hackers
<emgent> i can open it, or i should wait irc opers team ?
<emgent> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> emgent called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<nalioth> emgent: yes?
<emgent> nalioth, read :)
<ubotu> In ubotu, danbhfive said: enablesources is <reply> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System / Administration / Software Sources
<LjL> !enablesouces is blah
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no enablesources is <reply> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<ubotu> I know nothing about enablesources yet, LjL
<LjL> ew
<LjL> !enablesources is blah
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !no enablesources is <reply> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<LjL> !forget enablesouces
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> I'll forget that, LjL
<danbhfive> lol, ok
<jrib> enablesauce
<LjL> !automatix | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<jrib> heh
<danbhfive> cool, LjL, thanks
<emgent> re-heya :)
<nalioth> emgent: do you dial your local cities emergency services to ask when the next city council meeting is going to be held?
<emgent> uhm? i dont understand
<PriceChild> simple question
<PriceChild> yes or no answer
<nalioth> emgent: in the US we dial 911 when folks are needing the police or fire services.  in the UK they dial 999 to get the same
<nalioth> emgent: do you dial your local cities emergency services to ask when the next city council meeting is going to be held?
<emgent> no
<nalioth> then why did you dial Ubuntu Emergency Services about your purely administrative questions?
<emgent> sorry, i understand :)
<emgent> no0tic, say to me ask here. but sorry for request.
<nalioth> did you not stop to think that maybe we don't spend every second glued to this channel?
<PriceChild> gah, request fine to ask about... way he did it wasn't
<emgent> ops, wrong part..
<PriceChild> request fine to ask about... way you did it wasn't
<emgent> PriceChild, i understand sorry :|
<emgent> only one question nalioth
<emgent> why you redirect and close this room ?
<nalioth> emgent: we do that with all unofficial channels (or channels of questionable origin)
<emgent> ok, i will request ufficializzation, sorry for disturbe :)
<Pici> emgent: The IRC Council owns the #ubuntu* namespace
<emgent> Pici, yes i know
<emgent> but ubuntu-hackers is a project with ubuntu
<emgent> Daniel T Chen (crimsun) is in too.
<PriceChild> emgent, who's he?
<emgent> motu
<emgent> https://edge.launchpad.net/~crimsun
<PriceChild> why's that have relevance?
<mneptok> emgent: how do you plan to do security audits of Launchpad code?
<emgent> mneptok, i was found some security bug in launchpad with external pt.
<emgent> this bug now patched. (ask keescook)
<mneptok> emgent: so report it to the security team. i'm sure Kees wants to know about it.
<emgent> mneptok, it's patched now..
<mneptok> emgent: there's really no need for Yet Another Security Team
<Pici> emgent: This is an official Ubuntu team? sanctioned by one of the councils?
<emgent> mneptok, see wiki page.
<mneptok> emgent: join kees' group. that's the official teram.
<mneptok> *team
<emgent> Pici, not now i will ask to councils
<emgent> ok i understand :)
<emgent> i will ask to council. sorry for disturbe and thanks for help.
<emgent> :)
<emgent> see you later people
<mneptok> emgent: it's always preferable to join the work of existing groups rather than fragment and duplicate effort
<emgent> mneptok, it'snt duplicate.
<emgent> see wiki and launchpad project page.
<emgent> ubuntu-security it's only for canonical people.
<PriceChild> probably for a reason
<emgent> there is motu-swat (and i'm in) but this team debug pkgs only.
<emgent> siretart give me and ideas to create it.
<emgent> but np, i will ask to kees and council. sorry :P
<Pici> From a strictly technical perspective I'm not sure how you are going to fix bugs on the forums, website or on LP..
<emgent> we can audit an pt.
<emgent> later interested team will patch.
<PriceChild> no chance of doing it on the forums through us... would have to start developing at the vB end... ie be hired
<emgent> we found bug and build patch, later interested team go to patch.
<emgent> s/found/find/
<PriceChild> launchpad's source isn't released, you'd need to be hired by canonical.
<Pici> So... basicially: ubuntu-we-try-to-break-everything-then-you-fix-it-group?
<emgent> PriceChild, external pt.
<Pici> pt?
<PriceChild> external pt?
<emgent> yes.
<PriceChild> pt?
<emgent> i found bug in launchpad and ubuntu.com with external penetrations tests
<Pici> hrm.
<mneptok> emgent: please don't
<emgent> mneptok, see
<Pici> emgent: Now you definitly need to clear that with the councils.
<PriceChild> I assume you sought permission before trying any kind of what seems like an attack?
<emgent> Pici, i will ask np :)
<mneptok> emgent: that behavior is against the Code Of Conduct unless your tests have been asked for and approved by the security team
<emgent> see malone 180468
<ubotu> Bug 180468 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/180468 is private
<emgent> i worked with kees about it.
<emgent> and later  Matthew Nuzum  apply my patch.
<emgent> but no problem i will ask to council
<PriceChild> emgent, so you were given access to the source code of what site? and you patched it yourself?
<emgent> nope.
<emgent> in revu yes.
<emgent> if you see bug, i paste a patch for control input.
<emgent> $input = str_replace(’”‘, “”, $input); #delete ” to var
<emgent> $input = str_replace(”‘”, “”, $_GET[’query’]); #delete ‘ to var
<emgent> $input = htmlentities($input);
<emgent> it's an example to patch this security bug.
<emgent> Matthew Nuzum was edit it to patch.
<emgent> (about launchpad bug)
<emgent> PriceChild, understand now?
<PriceChild> emgent, we are not comfortable about the legitimacy of this team. You have given scary details of "attacks" without permission. We are not comfortable in that channel remaining open.
<emgent> kees allow me.
<emgent> and sirtart too for revu.
<emgent> yesterday i found another security bug in members add functions (launchpad), i will work in this.
<emgent> PriceChild, but no problem, i will talk with kees and i will send mail to council.
<PriceChild> emgent, irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com, gpg signed
<emgent> PriceChild, if you can unblock this channel i will put +s on it, and when council and kees accept i will reopen it.
<PriceChild> emgent, I don't have the access to do that.
<emgent> if not accept, i will drop.
<emgent> nalioth, can?
<Pici> EmmerP: Can we help you?
<emgent> PriceChild, ok done, i go to mail kees and council :)
<emgent> tomorrow ubuntu italia meeting to Siena, i think that is time to sleep too
<EmmerP> Pici: actually, I was browsing through channels on the wiki page, and saw this one, and thought ' this must be a +i channel, but it isn't :)
<EmmerP> So no, no help needed :)
<emgent> nalioth, Pici PriceChild Thanks for all, see you later
<PriceChild> Good luck.
<emgent> heehhe :)
<emgent> bye
<Pici> !idle | fyi EmmerP :)
<ubotu> fyi EmmerP :): Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<EmmerP> aaight :)
<Pici> Odd.
<mneptok> FYI, i pointed Kees at emgent
<mneptok> he'll get it under control
<LjL> when someone knows many people, it might be that either nobody knows him, or everybody has only heard somebody else talking about him
<mneptok> i dont; know anybody. i just have a list of nicks to stupid to use /ignore :)
<mneptok> *too
<no0tic> mneptok, emgent told me few seconds ago he spoke with kees and he agreed, I assume you already did before. I would like to underline the fact that emgent has not been approved when he asked the italian membership one month ago. Tomorrow he will attend our italian meeting only because we can't ban anybody to partecipate...
<Crasy> "Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then type « test me ». If the automatic test fails, join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested by operators"
<Crasy> So...I broke something? :O
<no0tic> Crasy, go to #ubuntu-read-topic and type "test me"
<Crasy> rasy: Sorry, but I am unable to test you (are you using your usual nickname?). Please contact the operators (type « /topic » to find out how).
<Crasy> Do I really have to change my settings for a single simple question?
<mneptok> Crasy: yes, because your IRC client is vulnerable to an exploit
<Crasy> Allright
<Crasy> Now I'm on port 8001
<Crasy> And still failed test.
<Crasy> "but freenode also offers the ability to connect to port 8001. This will prevent this particular exploit from effecting you." So, I'm good now right?
<nalioth> Crasy: let's see
<mneptok> !test Crasy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test crasy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> poer  goiaehiaoeg oeh08eryhg0983 gh094erj
<Crasy> <_<
<nalioth> Crasy: you can rejoin #ubuntu now, and thanks for your patience :)
<Crasy> Appreciate it
<Hobbsee> Seveas: ping
<pvl1> uhm hi, for some reason i cant get into #ubuntu, it tells me that theres something wrong with my router, but with a different screenname i get in just fine
<pvl1> apperently i was blacklisted, i dont know why.
<nalioth> pvl1: you may be subseptible to an exploit
<nalioth> have you performed the steps requested, pvl1 ?
<pvl1> nalioth,  i have changed it to .com/8001
<nalioth> ok, pvl1
<nalioth> pvl1: you can join #ubuntu now and thanks for your patience  :)
<pvl1> nalioth, ooo thank you very much!
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> right.
<Hobbsee> root removed again
<jdong> s/realise/realize
<jdong> *ducks*
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us-oh, rivalarrival said: ubotu is kinda dumb.  Bucket is smart
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (sammylegit)
<Amaranth> nixternal: ban forward it to ##fix-your-connection
<Amaranth> i think that's the channel anyway
<nixternal> doesn't look like the channel
<nalioth> that was the botmaster
<nixternal> it keeps coming back and saying "hello"
<nalioth> it's banned now, right?
<nixternal> yes
<nalioth> both are.
<nixternal> ahh, good catch
<ubotu> RAOF called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<davies> hello Anubis, nice hostname
<Gary> Anubis, are you forwarded here from another channel?
<SNuxoll> uhmm...crap, I typed a stray command in irssi and just pinged everyone in #u-o, banning myself in the process >_>
<SNuxoll>  /q
<SNuxoll> bah
<jussi01> morning all
 * Gary wonders if Seveas is about at all
 * jussi01 is *quite* hung over
<Gary> jussi01, good night last night then?
<jussi01> Gary: yeps... company party
<Gary> woo hooo
<Gary> any photocopier incidents?
<jussi01> Seveas: when you come back, in answer to your question yesterday, editing rights to ubotu
<jussi01> Gary: no... :P
<jussi01> Gary: hence I have been afk from about 3pm yesterday till now...
<Gary> sore head?
<jussi01> very
<jussi01> I love it when te company pays... :D
<jussi01> !-variant
<ubotu> variant is <alias> flavors - added by Pici on 2007-12-17 15:58:47
<jussi01> !-mint
<ubotu> mint is <alias> derivatives - added by LjL on 2008-01-24 22:57:27
<jussi01> hey someone with editing rights, !variant should alias !derivatives
<davies> jussi01: no, I think LjL did that, Kubuntu is not a derivative for example :)
<jussi01> davies: it should be that variants are mint, mce etc, and derivatives are kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntustudio etc. If you disagree, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/derivatives
<davies> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<davies> hmmm
<jussi01> sigh...
<jussi01> hate that when they do that
 * davies hugs jussi01 
 * jussi01 hugs davies back
<jussi01> davies: I would be inclined to go with my link after thinking about it, and filing a bug against the kubuntu page. It feels to me like someone forgot to think that day.
<davies> jussi01: I wrote that!
<jussi01> davies: really? well I disagree. :)
<davies> jussi01: Kubuntu is not a derivative because it uses the same base as ubuntu
<davies> and so do all the others on that ubuntu.com - it's wrong
<davies> jussi01: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<davies> jussi01: and you might want to ask Riddell ;)
<jussi01> davies: I still disagree.
<jussi01> davies: I dont like your new name, come back jpatrick!!!! :P
<Seveas> jussi01, get a few IRC council members to agree with you that you should have editing rights :)
<jussi01> Seveas: ok. :)
<jussi01> thanks forthe info.
<davies> jussi01: I'm just avoid some -es trolls
<jussi01> davies: ahh, got you.
<davies> + this one's shorter :)
<jussi01> davies: who cares, I have tab completion :D
<jussi01> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya jussi01!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I got to tell you thanks again for the listadmin info, dunno what id do with out it now. :D
<Hobbsee> jussi01: :D you're welcome
<davies> morning Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> morning davies
<davies> Hobbsee: you seen sabdfl's message on m-c?
<Hobbsee> davies: yep :D
<jussi01> davies: I havent, got a link?
<davies> one sec
<davies> jussi01: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2008-January/000812.html
<Hobbsee> irssi has some *nice* scripts
<jussi01> Hobbsee: which ones in particular?
<Hobbsee> the split line
<Hobbsee> as in, the one that puts a line after you last saw
<jussi01> trackber.pl :)
<jussi01> trackbar.pl :)
<Hobbsee> yeah :)
<jussi01> no0.tics auto_bleh.pl is very nice also
<Hobbsee> don't think i've seen that
<jussi01> Hobbsee: http://no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/auto_bleh.pl
<Hobbsee> idlesince.pl doesn't seem to work for me, though
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I alos like adv_windowlist.pl makes things easier
 * Hobbsee wants idlesince.pl!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: what does it do?
<jussi01> oh
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hrm, now how do i ignore ubotu only in -bugs?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hmmm... not sure on that one.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: irssi has good documentation on their site. I havent had to do that yet ;)
<Hobbsee> i used to be able to
<jussi01> Hobbsee: /help ignore :)
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, totalwormface said: !fusesmb is fusesmb allows easy access to networkshares https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i fail.
<Hobbsee> right.  works well enough now.
<larson9999> i got the ubuntu-read-topic and upgraded the firmware for my router.  the self test failed so i'm here asking to be tested by the ops.
<jdong> there's a self-test now?
 * jdong has been living in a cave
<LjL> re "derivatives"
<LjL> the Kubuntu website, in the FAQ, calls Kubuntu an "official part of Ubuntu"... can a part of something be a derivative of it?
<LjL> also i was always under the impression that Ubuntu[GNOME] and Kubuntu were on the same level from things people (and when i say people i mean Shuttleworth) said
<davies> LjL: that's what I say
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Whyvas)
<Hobbsee> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> jussi01: what do i need to set to keep per-channel backscroll?
<Hobbsee> ie, pressing up key only giving stuff in the channel?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i thought it was window_history ON, but it doesn't appear to make any difference to the OFF version
<jussi01> Hobbsee: did you /reload?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> Hobbsee: I dont know then. :(
<Seeker`> the problem with IP over Avian carrier is the high ping.
<jussi01> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> jussi01: looks like it requires an actual restart - it didn't appera in the config file
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh, yeah, a /save may have been in order
<Hobbsee> jussi01: thought i ddi that too.  oh well
<jussi01> Hobbsee: Im sadly not the irssi expert... nali.oth on the other hand...
<Hobbsee> heh
<jussi01> Hobbsee: you use screen with irssi?
<tritium> jussi01: I do
<pleia2> all the cool kids do!
<jussi01> yeah, I know all of you do... I was going to recomend a script to her... (since we were talking about such earlier :) )
<tritium> Which script?
<jussi01> screen_away ;)
<Pici> <3 screen away
<tritium> sounds intriguing
<jussi01> Pici: me also :D
<Seeker`> what does screen_away do?
<Pici> Seeker`: automatically sets /away when screen is disconnected
<tritium> Is it not in irssi-scripts?
<jussi01> tritium: should be
<tritium> Yes, I just loaded it.
<ubotu> In #kubuntu-devel, mhb said: !family is it?
<Seveas> chanserv is not responding :/
<Seveas> ah, laggg
<jussi01> afternoon Seveas
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> emma, your chances of getting unbanned are getting very slim now you start to annoy several people in PM
 * jussi01 is sick of his hilights being triggered by the guy in #kubuntu-devel
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> what's the highlight?
<emma> I just want to speak with someone who will be reasonable. That's all I'm asking.
<emma> I will be happy to wait patiently and I will not complain about that.
<Seveas> this is not a channel for idling
<jussi01> Seveas: piss (guys nick is toma_pissed)
<emma> Okay would you like me to come back later?
<Seveas> jussi01, lol :)
<Seveas> emma, unless there are other ops active right now who can speak to you
<jussi01> @btlogin
<emma> Seveas -  Okay, are there any ops here or might I be able to speak to you in good will?
<Seveas> well, you've lost all credibility already here and you're not going to beleive that I'm reasonable
<Seveas> so other ops are what you need
<Seveas> none seem to be active now though
<emma> I've obviously offended you and I take responsibility for that and I am sorry for  venting my frustration in an inappropriate forum. I think it's true that a support forum is not a good place for me to say I wish Ubuntu was easier to use just for my particular frustrating experience which was just in the last four hours. I acknowledge that.
<emma> But since I have been using #ubuntu for many many many months and have helped people when I can, I think it is fair to say that this is a very isolated and relatively minor thing and I'm not a troll.
<emma> I do believe you are a reasonable person or you would not have become an op in #ubuntu. I do trust that you are and that's why I'm speaking to you here.
<Seveas> I'm just going to repeat what I said in PM:
<Seveas> <Seveas> I don't see you helping, I only see unfounded 'criticism', not following instructions, trolling and calling people names
<Seveas> and leave it at that, other ops will take it from here
<emma> Very well.
<Seveas> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ubotu> Seveas called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Seveas> sudobash in #ubuntu
<Pici> uhuwuh?
<Seveas> I thought he was banned :)
<Pici> I thought you were an op.
<Pici> Seveas: Perhaps you are thinking of sudoking?
<Seveas> could be
<Seveas> that's why I yelled :)
<Pici> !guidelines | emma
<ubotu> emma: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> emma: can you please read that and make sure that you understand it.
<emma> Absolutely.
<Pici> Let me know when you are done.
<emma> I will.
<Pici> Seveas: you may want to de-op in #ubuntu
<emma> Thank you I have read it and I understand it completely.
<Gary> and offtopic :p
<Seveas> yeah, I stayed opped because chanserve lagged over a minute
<Pici> emma: I am going to give you the benefit of the doubt here and remove your ban.  Everyone gets frustrated sometimes, often it is best to just take a few minutes away from the channel to clear your thoughts before venting aloud.
<emma> Absolutely.
<emma> Thank you so much. I think #ubuntu is a really valuable channel and it would be impossible without reasonable ops like you. :)
<nalioth> Seveas: sudoking has incurred the wrath of another staffer, and has a temporary kline lasting 1 year
 * davies dislikes the Spanish people supporting envy
<Pici> emma: if you have nothing further here, we ask that you part so that we all know who still has pending issues.
<emma> Okies. Thank you again. :)
<Seveas> nalioth, I'm not unhappy about that result :)
<PriceChild> Who's this michalski then
<nalioth> PriceChild: a collector, of course
<PriceChild> He's got a decent amount of launchpad karma... *looks what in*
<PriceChild> ah all on answers
<PriceChild> Hockey tomorrow woo
<Pici> !modes
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Pici> Hmm... Should I make provisions in my fork/rewrite of the bantracker to track *-lines?
<nalioth> Pici: *-lines?
<Pici> nalioth: klines etc..
<PriceChild> uuuu this still going well? you're moving it to mysql right?
<PriceChild> Pici, ubotu would probably track it from multiple channels and duplicate it?
<Pici> PriceChild: Good thinking.
<Pici> I'll leave it out for now then.
<Pici> I've made the initial changes to move it to mysql fine, but there have been some feature requests so I'm experimenting right now with re-building portions of it using django, since the web-based portion of it is so heavily used.
<Switch1> requesting an unban from ubuntu-offtopic
 * nalioth wants an x:line tracker
<PriceChild> Switch1, done
<PriceChild> Pici, ^
<nalioth> and also a tracker to watch for Shroedinger-lines
<davies> guys: #kubuntu
<PriceChild> What's a shroedinger-line?
<Switch1> thanks PriceChild
<Pici> nalioth: sorry, heisenberg won't let me do that one.
<davies> heads up on "Exotic-s4"
<PriceChild> davies, !ops, in the channel normally works a lot better.
<PriceChild> in #kubuntu, not here obviously
<PriceChild> and your new name is confusing :)
<davies> PriceChild: I am an op, and it's the second time I've banned him/her/it
<ompaul> davies, we knew you in your other life there are too many daves
<ompaul> davies, even 2001 the film had one
<davies> hehe
<PriceChild> davies, so you are... and "meh" I guess.
<Pici> Yes, stop confusing us.
<nalioth> davies: when you see stuff like exotic-s4, please poke a staff member.
<davies> nalioth: I will
<nalioth> davies: your bans are obsolete, cuz klines were issued
<nalioth> davies: those SOBs just don't hit #kubuntu
 * Dave2 switches nalioth's "just" and "don't"
 * nalioth unplugs Dave2 from the matrix
<Dave2> :o
<Pici> Is that the emoticon for 'Whoa'?
<nalioth> no, it's the emoticon for "holy COW, i've been unplugged!!!"
<jpatrick> are you all happy now?
<Seveas> \o/
<ompaul> jpatrick, about 89% happy
<jpatrick> ompaul: have a cup of tea :)
<ompaul> whoot happiness is a 14.2% rating for a cup of tea
<ompaul> I will be totally happy :)
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> with some spare happiness floating around
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> Cpudan80 called the ops in #ubuntu (Program7)
<Cpudan80> Hey umm
<Cpudan80> You guys know your flood bots just banned the users that got hit by that D-C-C attack?
<Gary> they ban forward
<Gary> to #ubuntu-read-topic
<Cpudan80> OK --- but I mean.... surely you dont want to send them there forever
<Gary> no, they get information on how to prevent the exploit, tested and if they pass the ban is lifted
<Gary> go join and read the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic ?
<Pici> Cpudan80: It forwards them there so that they can fix their routers/change their connecting ports so that this will not happen again.
<Pici> Perhaps eventually these trolls trying to do the exploits will give up.
<Cpudan80> Ehhh I see I see
<Cpudan80> Very nice, very nice
<Gary> perhaps, also maybe i'll see flying bacon soon
<Cpudan80> Hehe
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, syntaxerror55 said:  !o4o is now trendy
<Pici> ..
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, mragrid said: ubotu: the problem is that the fglrx does not contain a driver with 3d acceleration support for my card and i noticed that in kanotix its working verry well so please if you know a way throught it i can copy all the informations needed from kanotix and put it in kubuntu to get the card working please tell it to me
<jpatrick> ..
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mragrid about bot
<jpatrick> done by Pici
 * nalioth isn't following Pici around  :(
<Pici> :(
<tomaw> those floodbots seem to do odd things on netsplits ...
<LjL> tomaw: why odd?
<Cpudan80> So I was just wondering why 3 flood bots?
<Cpudan80> Is it just in case several die at once?
<LjL> Cpudan80: it's mostly in case of netsplits
<tomaw> LjL: they -J'd the channel (was it +J?), opped two of themselves and the deopped themselves.
<tomaw> LjL: in fact, floodbot1 -J'd twice.
<Cpudan80> Oh
<LjL> tomaw, Cpudan80: +J behaves badly on server deaths (and a server death is just a netsplit where you later discover that the server, well, die)
<Cpudan80> Yeah i know that
<LjL> so when the bots detect a netsplit, they try to obtain +o as hard as they can
<LjL> and they -J
<Cpudan80> ##windows got into +J hell a while back when freenode was under attack
<tomaw> It should only cause a problem if a server actually dies
<Cpudan80> We kept having to -J the room but every time the servers came back online - they would +J it again
<LjL> 3 are not "needed", but the more we have, the higher the chances -J will be set on every server
<tomaw> Splitting from the net and coming back again should join any number of users through +J
<LjL> tomaw: and how would i tell the difference between a server dying and a server simply splitting
<tomaw> LjL: you can't
<LjL> exactly
<LjL> so i -J
<tomaw> you could detect that it's not +J though
<LjL> tomaw: i do
<Cpudan80> Is the normal state for #ubuntu +J ?
<LjL> tomaw: the fact that bot1 set it twice well, that one is a bug
<LjL> Cpudan80: yes
<tomaw> :)
<Cpudan80> Oh ok
<nalioth> Cpudan80: the 3 bots are a failover plan
<Cpudan80> So what is running the bots?
<LjL> sort of...
<Cpudan80> Python, Java ?
<nalioth> Cpudan80: they run on different folks' computers
<Cpudan80> nalioth: right but I mean, what language
<tomaw> LjL: what's the theory behind reacting on a split that involves so few users?
<jpatrick> Cpudan80: PHP I think
<Cpudan80> oh PHP - nice
<LjL> tomaw, formerly i reacted on only big (>50 users or so) netsplits, but i changed that later... i'm not sure which way is best to be honest
<Cpudan80> How many users were hit by that?
<tomaw> reacting on two users splitting off is quite spammy :)
<tomaw> two in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> But are you sure 2 users is a netsplit though? Maybe they just quit at the same time?
<LjL> Cpudan80: look at the quit messages
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, quit messages
<Cpudan80> oh no the quit message
<Cpudan80> I see
<tomaw> :)
<Cpudan80> And why the hell am I on brown.freenode.net
<Cpudan80> I thought I removed that one
<tomaw> apparently not
<LjL> Cpudan80: if you connect to irc.freenode.net...
<Cpudan80> brown is my failover server --- but I guess I could have been stuck onto it by irc. ...
<LjL> tomaw: well, see, the problem here is: either i react when i see a netsplit quit message (so, any netsplit), or i react when the amount of users is very different from the amount of users one unit-of-time (one minute, currently) ago
<LjL> tomaw: doing the latter thing has drawbacks, too
<tomaw> LjL: react after x netsplit quits?
<LjL> tomaw: for instance, it results in -J being set during attacks, if the attackers can manage to make more than $threshold users quit
<LjL> tomaw: that's one more counter to keep but i suppose it could be done
<LjL> tomaw: anyway the bots also -J when chanserv lags. that also causes some spam
<LjL> (yes, it lags often enough)
<LjL> (its lag pretty often being a pre-symptom of a netsplit to come)
<tomaw> Indeed, services will lag if a channel is being flooded, mass joins etc
<tomaw> Peronsonally I would keep floodbots opped
<LjL> tomaw: all of them? no, can't do that unless i change them completely
<LjL> tomaw: they have no idea which one of them is opped
<tomaw> Well, anti-floodbots anyway ;)
<PriceChild> but then they need to communicate and decide on who does some of the other actions
<PriceChild> i guess it could be done so that only floodbot1 does things... whichever that one is?
<PriceChild> by "things" i mean, anything other than in attacks
<LjL> [21:35:55] <FloodBot2> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<LjL> [21:35:57] <FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<tomaw> that was just now?
<LjL> PriceChild: but that would vanify completely their ability to react on netsplits correctly
<LjL> tomaw: yes
<PriceChild> LjL, vanify?
<LjL> tomaw: as you can see this time only one bot set the -J, the other managed to see that it had already being set
<LjL> it happens a bit randomly (well, there *are* some random bits in there)
<tomaw> how many times have you had +J cause problems on a netsplit?
<LjL> PriceChild: if only bot1 does things, then the other two bots are effectively useless to remove +J on likely server deaths
<LjL> tomaw: enough that keeping +J set was ruled out (and not by me)
<tomaw> it really should only cause a problem where a server loses connection for long enough for its clients to reconnect elsewhere
<jpatrick> LjL: could the floodbot bot be put at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots ?
<LjL> jpatrick: currently we (as in the irc council) think we'd rather not release the source... that might change
<PriceChild> LjL, no. I mean if they are all always opped. In attacks it goes the same as it goes now. However for all other things, like floods, and unbanning, only number1 does it?
<PriceChild> s/floods/pastes/
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah that's what you said - but if only bot1 does things, then only bot1 sets -J on netsplit... so what are the other two bots there for? (since the primary function of having 3 bots was *redundancy on netsplits* in order to make very sure that -J would be set during a netsplit)
<jpatrick> LjL: ok, right
<LjL> tomaw, tbh i wouldn't have minded just keeping +J always set.
<nalioth> since these bots are non-harmful, most users (and folks who have no need to see them) can safely /ignore
<tomaw> LjL: aye
<LjL> tomaw: anyway it complicates things a little bit, but i can definitely react on big netsplits only
<LjL> and i suppose i could make chanserv ping-reply timeout more relaxed as well
<LjL> (although, it's *twenty seconds* already...)
<Cpudan80> What is emet's problem now
<Cpudan80> He does that BS in ##windows too
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, pardon?
<PriceChild> Hello port7_, how can I help?
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: Well he just posted a video of Rick Astley
<Cpudan80> He seems to like doing wildly off-topic things
<PriceChild> hmmm I don't see anything for some reason
<Pici> Thats because I removed him.
<tomaw> LjL: there have been some reports over laggy services over the last couple of days.  I suspect we'll need to investigate.
<LjL> tomaw: no but they always detected chanserv lagging >20 seconds (well, it's 18 seconds but anyway) twice a day or so at least
<LjL> although yeah, in the past days it has increased somewhat
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-us-sc, xq said: !ubotu is a bot
<Pici> ubot3 is in #ubuntu-us-sc?
<ubot3> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> quiet you.
<nalioth> Pici: if you see it there, obviously it is.
<LjL> tomaw: will now -J only on netsplits of "some" size. don't ask me what size exactly, since i reused old variables :) probably >15 users or so
<tomaw> hehe
<LjL> hope it actually works
<LjL> also increased chanserv timeout by one second... doesn't seem like much but who knows
<LjL> t you can't netsplit clarke or something for me can you :P
<LjL> that is tomaw
<tomaw> :P
<tomaw> I think I had better not
<Gary> aww
<LjL> Gary: sorry :(
<jpatrick> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> errrr
<Nyx> err?
<Nyx> Which channel was that for? #kubuntu?
<jpatrick> I just !nickspam-ed you :)
<Nyx> Er, guess yes.
<Gary> nickspammer :p
<Nyx> I at least parted #ubuntu!
<Seveas> /cs lart Nyx
<PriceChild> Seveas, don't forget the reason 8-)
<Seveas> PriceChild, that's fixed already of course :)
<PriceChild> :P
 * PriceChild just updated
<Pici> ompaul: I should avoid changing my nick in busy channels like *ubotu*
<ompaul> Pici, I am glad to share that with you ;-)
<Cpudan80> Is it possible to change the channel mode without notifying the channel?
<Pici> no.
<Cpudan80> In terms of your bots --- maybe they could do mode changes silently?
<Cpudan80> oh
<PriceChild> Cpudan80, no, but users can ignore changes?
<Cpudan80> PriceChild: Well yeah -- but I mean, it would be good to make the bots do the changes silently (in my opinion) if that was possible
<PriceChild> nope
<PriceChild> and good it isn't possible... otherwise i could mute you without anyone knowing for example
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> I could do it unbeknown to myself
<ompaul> Anubis, you are here do you know why?
 * Pici is here
<ompaul> Pici, kewl
<Pici> KDE again?
<ompaul> ewl for KDE
<ompaul> knowledge is nowledge for KDE
<ompaul> Emanual Kant is just a small guy in the none kde world ....
<ompaul> in fact
<Gary> ompaul, asked Anubis to look at his host this morning, no response
<ompaul> what you think about  /cs b *!*@*fuck*
<Gary> damn good idea
<ompaul> Gary, no response is not good enough
<ompaul> PriceChild, LjL would either of you +1 that last idea?
<ompaul> Gary, I would like to do that do the network :)
<Gary> ompaul, me too, but...
<PriceChild> isn't it already there?
<PriceChild> i would have assumed that's how he got here.
<ompaul> no
<Pici> Is thats why hes here.
<ompaul> for here
<Pici> oh?
<ompaul> they can guess that one
<PriceChild> ah it wasn't
<ompaul> ack
<ompaul> but it should be in the other place
<ompaul> and it should be for here
 * ompaul gets really evil
<ompaul> autoban it?
<ompaul> anyone with it leave straight away at the behest of chanserv
<Gary> can you set a reason on autobans?
<Pici> banforward to #ubuntu-you-kiss-your-mother-with-that-mouth?
<ompaul> Gary, should I have to -- think about it
<ompaul> Pici, you are giving me an idea for the channel lane
<ompaul> nam
<ompaul> name
<emet> Pici, I am sorry :(
<PriceChild> emet, what for?
<PriceChild> (before anyone asks, I've read logs)
<emet> I posted Rick Roll video in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Why?
<emet> I was trying to be funny :o
<PriceChild> why?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-01-27
<emet> Because I was bored
<PriceChild> So what happens next time you're bored in #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> (if pici lets you back in0
<emet> I would be a productive member of the Ubuntu community
<PriceChild> next time you get bored you will be a productive member of the ubuntu community....
<emet> yes
<emet> honestally I don't care if you unban me or not, I just wanted to apologize
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> RequinB4 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> ...
<ubotu> nickrud called the ops in #ubuntu (poodlesucks maybe you can figure out what he's about)
<Pici> thats not the first time hes been banned.
<Amaranth> What's up with the +z?
<Pici> +z means that ops can see what the muted person is writing.
<nalioth> Amaranth: ops can hear users when channel is moderated
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml Amaranth
<Pici> LjL: switch the banmask around if you want, I was just leaving when I saw the ops message
<LjL> banmask is fine
<Amaranth> nalioth: I know what +z does
<nalioth> Amaranth: than why did you ask?
<Seeker`> Perhaps Amaranth wanted to know why it was set in this instance
<LjL> the answer to which is, because when i mute someone i'm usually interested in knowing what they say afterwards
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, nickrud said: ubotu resetpanels is to reset the panel to defaults, type in a terminal  gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  &&  killall gnome-panel
<LjL> !-resetpanel
<ubotu> resetpanel aliases: panelreset - added by Pici on 2007-10-30 15:31:33
<LjL> !resetpanel is <reply> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  &&  killall gnome-panel »
<ubotu> But resetpanel already means something else!
<LjL> !no resetpanel is <reply> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  &&  killall gnome-panel »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !resetpanels is <alias> resetpanel
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<ubotu> In ubotu, nickrud said: resetpanels is to reset the panel to defaults, type in a terminal  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  &&  killall gnome-panel
<crdlb> shouldn't that be gconftool-2 ?
<emet> Pici, first time I've been banned
<LjL> i'll ask
<crdlb> LjL: nm, ubuntu makes a symlink
<LjL> !no resetpanel is <reply> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (Furlong45)
<Dave2> Amaranth, he's K:lined
<Pici> emet: You have shown no indications to me that you wont exhibit such behavior in the future.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: yes
<emet> Pici, I didn't realise it was a such a serious thing
<Pici> emet: You said that since you were bored, you decided to troll the channel.
<emet> no, I was trying to be amuzing
<emet> it's radically offensive or anything
<ZarfPunit> and many hellos
<emet> howdy
<Pici> emet: Please come back tomorrow and we will discuss your ban.
<emet> no keep me banned, I don't care honestally
<Pici> ZarfPunit: How can we be of service today?
<Pici> emet: Then you are free to leave this channel.
<ZarfPunit> what is the difference of installing the OEM and regular
<ZarfPunit> i have tried both but i am not in the know
<Pici> ZarfPunit: This is #ubuntu-ops, not #ubuntu, did you try to join #ubuntu and was forwarded here?
<ZarfPunit> no just surfing
<ZarfPunit> ok
<emet> ZarfPunit, OEM is for installing it for other people, for instance if you built a computer for someone else
<Pici> emet: This is not a support channel.
<Pici> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<emet> I'm currently banned from the support channel
<ZarfPunit> ahh
<ZarfPunit> so ill chill in space gotcha see ya round then
<emet> take it easy
<Pici> emet: You can't have everything, either we talk about your ban tomorrow and you part here, or you just part and the ban will stand until I prune my bans.
<emet> alright, I'll talk to Seveas
 * Pici headdesks
<jbinder> Hi.
<jbinder> I can't find a patch for my router and it won't let me in.
<jbinder> I connected to freenode on port 8001
<jbinder> And it still won't let me into #ubuntu
<nalioth> patience is a virtue
 * Aloha waves to kitofhawaii 
<kitofhawaii> hey everyone, anyone know if jono's been particularly busy as of late? i think we've sent requests over for the mailing list and haven't gotten a response. also want to confirm how we should handle coc re the issue regarding kah***** and #ubuntu-us-hi for Aloha
<Madpilot> I think "jono" and "incredibly busy" tend to go together at all times :)
<Aloha> heh
<Hobbsee> he's just managed to get back from teh sprint though
<Madpilot> kitofhawaii, are you another victim of the great black hole that is rt@ubuntu.com?
<kitofhawaii> Madpilot: yah we've sent uhm...three requests in the past month, no response :)
<Madpilot> kitofhawaii, I've sent three in the past four months, zero response.
<Madpilot> Ubuntu Canada's website has so far taken... about a year to get this far. It's still busted.
<kitofhawaii> ah...do we have an alternative to go with? maybe perhaps just use a different mailing list system for the time being maybe
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: it's not supposed to always be a hole - you're supposed to get an automated response
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, I"ve never even gotten that
<Madpilot> kitofhawaii, join the ubuntu-loco mailing list, complain there.
<kitofhawaii> yah me neither
<kitofhawaii> Madpilot: that's a good idea...bark up some trees :)
<Madpilot> For that matter, why the heck is rt in use, when we've got the mightly and glorious Launchpad, co-ordination app to end all co-ordination apps?
<kitofhawaii> also we had a question re the whole *problem member* being an issue and a control freak with the group and new members on irc...any good ways of approaching the situation?
<Madpilot> sounds like fun
<kitofhawaii> oh yah
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, would ubuntu-loco be the best place for meta-issues like "what do we do with problem members?" I can't think of another avenue, myself.
<Aloha> ubuntu-loco isn't listed on https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support
<Aloha> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-loco
<Madpilot> sorry, it's loco-contacts
<Madpilot> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts
<Aloha> thnx
<Madpilot> closest thing Ubuntu has to a meta-loco-list
<Aloha> what do you mean by meta?
<Madpilot> discussion about loco-teams in general, as opposed to discussion by/about a specific loco team
<Aloha> gotcha
<Aloha> like a list-discuss
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> and general issues - like actually getting tech support, or dealing with control freaks/unpleasant users/whatever
<Aloha> gotcha
<Pyro> hello
<nalioth> hi Pyro what can we do for you?
<Pyro> i was wondering if you could unblock my ip address
<nalioth> why is it blocked?
<Pyro> i dont know
<nalioth> how did you get to #ubuntu-ops ?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: unsure - i suspect LP is so unstable
<Pyro> i run a static ip and i just tried to join ubuntu and it said it was banned
<Hobbsee> and they get tickets about LP being down
<Pyro> i was told to join and ask you by harrisony
<Pyro> can it be unbanned?
<nalioth> hang on a minute, please  :)
<Pyro> thankyou
<nalioth> Madpilot: customer
<Madpilot> ??
<nalioth> Madpilot: you banned pyro on the 16th
<Pici> Madpilot: its one of your bans.
<Madpilot> given that that was 10 days ago, safe to say I've forgotten it.
<Madpilot> one minute, I'll pull the ban
<Pyro> thank you
<Pici> er
<Pyro> do you need ip?
<Madpilot> clear
<Madpilot> Pyro, I think I got your ban.
<Pyro> thanx
<Pyro> one more thing.. do you need any mods or admins?
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: elky would be the one to ask abotu loco stuff
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, true 'nuff. Haven't seen her online in a while, actually.
<tritium> Some nights are better than others...
<Madpilot> tritium, the willfully dense character currently gracing -offtopic?
<tritium> Madpilot: yes
<Madpilot> "enough rope to hang himself with"
<Madpilot> s/himself/herself as appropriate
<tritium> I guess!
<Pici> I say we ask him to come in here if he has a problem with the rules, I dont like having policy arugments in 'public' channels.
<tritium> Pici is wise.
<tritium> I agree.
<Madpilot> "enough rope" has been reached
<Pici> Up to you, I'm just watching (and hitting my head on my desk)
<Madpilot> meh. you can stop bruising your forehead now, Pici :)
<Pici> Yay.
<Pici> now hes in #ubuntu...
<Madpilot> we'll see if he rises to tritium's bait there.
<bod_> tritium, so wots this channel for
<Pici> Pyro: One does not ask for ops, one is chosen.
<tritium> bod_: In this case, it's for moderation.
<Pyro> =\
<bod_> tritium,.,. ok ,.,. so could u plz explain wot i am not understanding?
<tritium> bod_: I have.  You need to stop harassing me about it.
<bod_> tritium, if i new the answer,. i wouldnt be asking
<Madpilot> Pici, no, one is mad enough to volunteer when asked to. :)
<Hobbsee> why is he trying in #launchpad?
<tritium> It's rather simple.  #ubuntu is for ubuntu support.  That's why we flag offtopic chit-chat.  It's too busy for that.
<bod_> tritium,  i understand that,.,. but i was kicked from off-topic for trying to understand why 3 posts that were posted not expecting a response was ot'd,.,. he knows its ot
<tritium> bod_: that was not why you were kicked
<bod_> tritium,  lemme guess,.,. trolling and harrasing?
<tritium> bod_: speedy's posts were not flagged for offtopic in the first place, anyway
<tritium> bod_: I didn't even kick you, I hope you realize
<tritium> As I may have been biased by your harassment of me, I refrained from doing so.
<bod_> tritium,  i no
<tritium> bod_: speedy tried to claim that ONLY the forums were for ubuntu support, and that the channel is NOT.  He was incorrect.
<tritium> The channel is, in fact, also for support.
<bod_> tritium,  this is stupid,.,. im just gonna apologize and ask for the matter to be forgotten
 * jrib thinks that is wise
<bod_> lol
 * Pici screams
<tritium> amazing
<Madpilot> bod_, first ban is for 24hrs. Come back tomorrow evening.
<bod_> tritium,  apology accepted?
<bod_> Madpilot, thankyou
<tritium> bod_: sure
<bod_> cheers,.,. where can i go for ot stuff for the mean-time?
<nalioth> bod_: see what i told you in #ubuntu
<bod_> nalioth, ok ta
<bod_> c u in #ubuntu tritium
<bod_> bye
<tritium> Interesting.
<danroj> hi
<danroj> flood in #ubuntu-es
<danroj> by gabo_
<kitofhawaii> hey how do you move someone down from access level 30?
<Hobbsee> what access do you have?
<kitofhawaii> 30
<kitofhawaii> and contact :)
<kitofhawaii> but chanserv wouldn't let me lower it
<kitofhawaii> (for someone else that is)
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: are you identified to chanserv ?
<kitofhawaii> yes i am, it let me add an op...
<kitofhawaii> -ChanServ- [****] matches an access level higher than your own
<nalioth> then you should be able to add your level 30 as a level 10
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: if you'e getting that, you're not ID'd as chanown
<kitofhawaii> hmmn
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: /msg CHANSERV help identify
<nalioth> kitofhawaii: not nickserv
<kitofhawaii> oh! thank you :)
<kitofhawaii> ok...and uh...if i need to make a potential hostile takeover of our launchpad page...?
<kitofhawaii> is that possible? or should we just abandon the one being used
<Madpilot> kitofhawaii, what on earth is going on in your locoteam?
<kitofhawaii> Madpilot: the expected has become the has happened :)
<Madpilot> hmm? trolls at the loco level?
<kitofhawaii> well more just bitter feelings and uh..hot headed attitude..
<Aloha> what is the usual course of action for complaints?
<RenaTo> tchal para todos - bye for all
<jussi01> Just a FYI for anyone who is interested (+ Hobbsee) I had a pm this morning from ardchoille, asking to be removed from #kubuntu-kde4 access list, which I have done.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: fair enough
<jpatrick> jussi01: well... he's gone.. :(
<jussi01> jpatrick: you are back!! :P
<jpatrick> jussi01: yes! and not a single ping from those trolls :D
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> morning ompaul
<ompaul> morning
<ompaul> out to breakfast :)
<ikonia> morning ompaul
<ompaul> actually
<ompaul> we have not left yet
<ompaul> morning ikonia
<ikonia> hey hey morning
<ompaul> hey hey my my and into the black!
<ikonia> what's going on
<ompaul> can you connect my vision ....
<ompaul> correct
<ompaul> arrr
<ikonia> ha ha, not with typing like that
<ompaul> can you correct my vision ....
<ikonia> not very easily, I'd need to google for the corrections
<ompaul> can somebody please tell me what is going on?
<ompaul> </rory gallagher>
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> I don't know all the lyrics
<ikonia> clealy you are the master
<Gary> the noodley master?
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<jaggz-> The router thing and the DCC page seem like different topics.  What's wrong with my router?
<pricechild> Hey there.
<jaggz-> hi price child :)
<pricechild> jaggz-, basically its trying to interpret something that it really shouldn't be... then dies when it fails.
<jaggz-> I can take it.. break the news to me, doc.
<jaggz-> (I can handle the details)  :)
<pricechild> That's basically it?
<pricechild> I'm not the biggest expert on it either.
<jaggz-> I join #ubuntu all the time..
<pricechild> and its only lately you've been affected.
<pricechild> you *were* affected
<jaggz-> today (yesterday) I noticed my IP was changed.. my system had logged onto someone else's router!
<jaggz-> It's supposed to stay on my own router..  Can I keep it from ever trying another router?
<pricechild> jaggz-, wireless?
<jaggz-> yeah
<pricechild> it won't connect to random networks by default unless you've done it before
<pricechild> remove them from gconf (system network blah)
<jaggz-> I tried to log into one of my work systems and it forbid me .. took me a few minutes of worry until I tested my IP
<jaggz-> yeah, they're not there
<pricechild> jaggz-, anyway have you changed onto 8001?
<jaggz-> I hibernated the other day
<jaggz-> no, I didn't want to change my port just yet
<pricechild> jaggz-, you should do it anyway.
<Seveas> jaggz-, to remove networks from network-manager, see http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2008/01/11/traincoding-network-manager-annoyance/
<jaggz-> so you think I was attacked by someone who sent some DCC garbage to me, causing me to flood freenode?
<pricechild> jaggz-, no
<pricechild> jaggz-, someone would have sent dcc garbage to #ubuntu, it goes to all users.
<pricechild> jaggz-, your router was vulnerable and so you got disconnected.
<pricechild> jaggz-, lots of people disonnecting = annoying to them and to the channel for spam
<jaggz-> Seveas, I'm still at hoary hedgehog for now
<Seveas> jaggz-, that's not even supported anymore :)
<jaggz-> the network config seems to be different than that discussed at this address.
<Seveas> and seriously obsolete, probably vulnerable
<Seveas> jaggz-, very much so
<jaggz-> I need a new install seriously.. waiting to get these new servers online
<jaggz-> okay, I'll change to 8001..  why is 8001 better?  :)
<pricechild> jaggz-, because the router won't try and interpret dcc's and fail
<jaggz-> you're saying my router is looking at port 6667 as special?
<jaggz-> searching on it
<jaggz-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Client-to-Client
<jaggz-> The DCC SEND exploit is an IRC related bug in some Netgear, Linksys, and d-link routers. Replacing [character argument] with a string of 14 or more characters (not including spaces) will cause users to forcefully disconnect if they are affected. This is likely directly associated with the smart firewalling feature of these routers; disabling it may resolve the issue. This exploit is confined to port 6667, so a temporary fix is to
<jaggz-> okay.. well good enough for now
<jaggz-> thanks
<rndn> <-- jaggz
<Helvasca> Hey Guys...
<Helvasca> Anyonearound?
 * jussi01 is
<stdin> depends on what you want
<jussi01> @btlogin
<Helvasca> I was a little silly a while ago in #ubuntu, and I was talking to elky, and I was wondering if it possible to get my ban removed...
<Helvasca> It wasn't malicious, just asking people to join #trivia, but it still doesn't mean it was right...
<elkbuntu> can someone else please? im busy right now
<stdin> I don't have access in #u, so someone else needs to
<Seveas> Helvasca, we hate spammers
<Helvasca> I do too...
<Seveas> so why on earth were you spamming?
<Helvasca> I don tusually do it, i did it and went... oh crap
<Helvasca> I have no idea...
<Helvasca> Just a lapse of judgement to be honest.
<Seveas> a lapse of judgement that repeated itself
<Helvasca> No?
<Seveas> came in, spammed, spammed again, left
<Seveas> sorry, I don't buy your story at all
<Helvasca> did you have a date of the incident, I'm just going to go and have a look at the logs
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:09 *** Helvasca has joined #ubuntu
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:13 <Helvasca> everyone get in #trivia
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:27 <IdleOne> arthur37854: fsck
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:28 <samad909> ikonia: can not be as the network card light isn't even on
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:28 <miline> arthur37854, fsck
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:31 *** misslecommander has quit IRC (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:35 <arthur37854> ty
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:42 * Helvasca is urging everyone to join #trivia
<Seveas> 2008-01-16T13:52:43 *** Helvasca (Helvasca!n=greg@unaffiliated/helvasca) has left #ubuntu ()
<Seveas> time is UTC+1
<Helvasca> k
<Helvasca> That was really quite stuipd...
<Helvasca> Dont worry about it then.
<Helvasca> Ill cop it for a bit longer.
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ompaul> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi ompaul
<ompaul> Hobbsee, hi
 * ompaul is doing stuff around the house and car - mostly the car - it got really shiny about an hour ago - nice guys in one of our larger nearby local shopping centres doing the we clean while you shop
<jussi01> ompaul: nice! where'd you go, blanchardstown?
<ompaul> I had not cleaned it since I got it 20th Dec and it was filthy
<ompaul> jussi01, no Superquinn Lucan
<jussi01> ahh, :D
<ompaul> brought swmbo for a cuppa and while we sat back it got shiny
 * jussi01 envies that the shops are open on sundays...
<ompaul> then got some thank you pressies for people for their help with stuff (read wine)
<ompaul> then hit a flower shop and got 25 euros worth of temporary dressing up for the front room
<jussi01> ompaul: hehe, I know those sort of pressies well :D here though, we substitute the wine for vodka :P
<Seveas> ompaul, you've got staff experience, don't you? :)
<Seveas> do you know how to drop linked nicks that one forgot the password for?
<Dave2> you can /nick to 'em and set the pass
<Dave2> or just /nick and drop, I guess
<ompaul> Seveas, you don't drop the nick you just reset the pass
<ompaul> there is a process
<ompaul> they have to have an address linked to a working email address
<ompaul> which is why they ask for an email address
<ompaul> ehh Seveas pm me
<Seveas> ompaul, resetting pass works :)
<ompaul> yeap
<ompaul> Seveas, you do staff?
<Seveas> no
<ompaul> I was going to say you don't have the time :P
<ompaul> jussi01, we play to the persons wants - i.e. she drinks wine
<ompaul> jussi01, for someone else on friday it was wine x4 bottles and cognac - they did a big favour
<ompaul> jussi01, the down side of shops open Sunday is that people go shopping
<ompaul> ;-)
<jussi01> ompaul: hehe
<jussi01> Hmmm, is anyone welcome to amend the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat wiki page?
<ompaul> jussi01, if they do it right
<ompaul> if you understand my drift
<Seveas> jussi01, except for trolls
<ompaul> jussi01, there are a few people in this channel subscribed to it
<jussi01> got you. there is a small error (do we still use ubugtu, and if so, where is the info?), and maybe we need to add #kubuntu-kde4 to the list.
<ompaul> jussi01,  no and yes in that order feel free to work it out
<jussi01> :)
<ompaul> jussi01, ask Seveas if you need details
<ompaul> gone shining the inside of the car
<ompaul> back in a few mo
<jussi01> ok, done. how does that look?
<ompaul> jussi01, okay, I gots an idea if you are interested };->
<ompaul> change infobots to bots if LJL is interested so we can explain that people get forwarded to some channels if their clients exhibit certain characteristics
<ompaul> jussi01, only if LjL approves of it methinks
<ompaul> Seveas, would you do an sql query for me - so that I might manage to put together a project to update the bot so it stops saying See also !foo
<ompaul> Seveas, so we can do «/msg ubotu foo»
<ompaul> Seveas, or do you want to do that in a single line of python albeit a long line of python
 * ompaul hides behind Seveas 
<ubotu> In ubotu, Stephen-Mason said: which is best?
<jussi01> ompaul: sorry, Im making lunch...
<ompaul> jussi01, don't be sorry, enjoy it :)
<jussi01> ompaul: :)
<ompaul> >Metal-maniac-mat< please don't do that in #ubuntu I'll let you back soon
<ompaul> no commnet
<ompaul> comment that is
 * ompaul says nothing 
<ompaul> and warms the emp cannon ;-)
<Pici> Seveas: ping.
<Seveas> Pici, pong
<Pici> Were there any config settings you needed to make to ubotu to make it join #ubuntu or any other large channel? I'm having issues doing testing with my supybot.
<Seveas> issues such as initial sync taking an awful long time?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> So much so that the bot times out and disconnects.
<Seveas> haven't had those
<Pici> hrm, I'll have to do some more debugging then.
<Pici> Could be one of the superfluous plugins I have loaded.
<Seveas> dennis@binaries4all:~/ubotu$ grep -i timeout ubotu.conf
<Seveas> # simple driver based on timeout sockets, is used by default because
<Seveas> supybot.databases.users.timeoutIdentification: 0
<Seveas> # Determines what the default timeout for socket objects will be. This
<Seveas> # means that *all* sockets will timeout when this many seconds has gone
<Seveas> supybot.defaultSocketTimeout: 20
 * Pici looks at his
<Seveas> supybot.drivers.module: Socket
<Seveas> iirc I had problems with twisted as driver
<Pici> Thanks
<BHSPitLappy> Seveas, I seem to have lost my way
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, buy a tomtom, garmin or holy bible then
<BHSPitLappy> forgive me, brother, for I hath strayed from the path of the CoC, but yea, how I wish to see the light once more
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, before I unban you, why do you have 3 different clients from 3 different locations?
<BHSPitLappy> Seveas, Monkey is my desktop, it's nearly always on;  Lappy is my laptop, used transiently when away from the dorm;  iTouch shouldn't have connected.  I must have left the client open on it.
<Seveas> fair enough
<Seveas> now behave in the future, 'stfu' and 'gtfo' are not welcome, even jokingly
<BHSPitLappy> It's easy to forget -offtopic is still under the CoC once in a while
<Seveas> bans removed
<BHSPitLappy> Thanks.
<Pici> Heres a quick test of my bantracker code (mainly to prove to myself that I can cleanly pull stuff out of the databse that I stuck in): http://bnrubin.no-ip.org:8000/log/
<Pici> I'm using Django for the database api and html templating.
<ompaul> Pici, ehh you are no longer stuck in a factoid factory and now a django factory ... hmm this is news
<no0tic> Gabriele Postorino espone le slide preparate. L'assemblea esplode in fragorose risate all'ultima slide in cui è presente una foto segnaletica di MefistoRQ con la dicitura "Attenti allo spammone!".
<ompaul> no0tic, ?
<no0tic> ompaul, sorry, pasted in the wrong channel :(
<ompaul> no0tic, I figured as much but wanted you to be able to paste it wherever you needed
<no0tic> ompaul, thanks
<LjL> wow exploits seem to have become immensely fashionable again
<ompaul> LjL, a new batch of l33t kidz?
<LjL> maybe, they're possibly born like inferior animals, fish or such, hundred eggs a season :)
<Pici> LjL: fyi, the queue idea for the new bantracker seems to be working great so far.
<LjL> Pici: you've implemented it?
<Pici> http://bnrubin.no-ip.org:8000/log/
<Pici> Somewhat, it currently dumps everything to the database when it gets full though, since I havent implemented recording any of the events(kicks,bans,etc)
<Pici> I'm trying to get it to log everything before I do the event code.
<LjL> Pici: but is this the ubotu code or a separate thing?
<Pici> LjL: Completely separate, but using similar ideas.
<Pici> I have a plan to integrate the legacy tracker stuff of course.
<kbrooks> why is source-o-matic unavailable?
<kbrooks> as evidenced by
<kbrooks> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<LjL> kbrooks: obsolete repositories present, mostly superseded by software sources
<Seveas> because it's been removed :)
<LjL> and the dutchman being lazy
<LjL> whops here he is
<kbrooks> LjL, ok
<jpatrick> what did he do?
<nalioth> jpatrick: the network just hung
<PriceChild> jpatrick, who?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: LjL
<PriceChild> ah
<Seveaz> fun, services dead?
<Seveaz> --- No services can currently be detected
<Seveaz> --- No services can currently be detected
<Seveaz> --- No services can currently be detected
<Seveas> and no ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> trolltime is upon us...
<Seveas> !staff | what happened with nick/chanserv?
<jpatrick> Seveaz: yes
<crdlb> for the past 8 minutes or so
<Gary> Seveaz, yeah, services are down at the mo
<ubotu> what happened with nick/chanserv?: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> lagbotu
<jpatrick> Seveas: exactly what I was thinking...
<jpatrick> can't the floodbot's op?
<Seveas> not without chanserv...
<Dave2> We've lost 'em for a bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jrib.. are you around?
<jpatrick> 21:14 ** mode/#kubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged] by ChanServ
<nalioth> Seveas: netsplit
<PriceChild> Weren't the floodbots meant to all +o when they realised chanserv was dying?
<PriceChild> oh.... they all died
<jpatrick> I think it's back
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> -NickServ- You have already identified
<Seveas> :)
<PriceChild> jpatrick, they call you bullet :D
<Seveas> I kept trying
<jpatrick> PriceChild: er, no they call me Patrick :D
<PriceChild> I'm imagining seveas with one of those toys where you have to put the shapes in the right holes.... he's got a circle and just "keeps trying" to put it in the square
<Seveas> :))
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: I wanted to thank you for pointing me in the direction of that upstream program.  I found it well written and eash to work with
<PriceChild> Jack_Sparrow, I didn't :)
<Jack_Sparrow> You pointed me to jrib I believe..
<PriceChild> Nope, not me either.
 * PriceChild consumes your thanks before you are able to retract them.
<Jack_Sparrow> If I am mistaken .. then I take it ALL back  :)
<PriceChild> too late
<jrib> heh
 * Seeker` steals PriceChild's thanks, and runs off, giggling
 * PriceChild unlocks the emp cannon cabinet, blasts Seeker`, then locks it back up again and swallows the key.
<Jack_Sparrow> I wrote a couple modules and now when I run canoe, I can get the system information pasted directly to the pastebin
<PriceChild> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> WHo should I have try it.. it has no installer atm, just manually copy 5 files..
<Jack_Sparrow> I cant seem to catch jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> http://pastebin.ca/875359  here was the last output from canoe
<jrib> you spelled "kernel" as "kernal" :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ops
<Pici> better than spelling it colonel
<PriceChild> or potatoe
<jrib> true...
<Jack_Sparrow> Fixed
<PriceChild> ompaul, remember that guy yesterday, you were wondering if he was a troll or just clueless?
<nalioth> jpatrick: is that your friend who was evading the bans (in #ubuntu-irc now) ?
<jpatrick> nalioth: no, I asked him to join so we could explain as a group
<Seeker`> PriceChild: EMPs dont have much effect on people
<nalioth> jpatrick: is it him?
<jpatrick> nalioth: yep
<nalioth> jpatrick: he _IS_ evading a kline
<PriceChild> Seeker`, no, but it will on the computer you are sat at.
 * Seeker` had run away, and was nowhere near the computer
<jpatrick> nalioth: is that necessary?
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I'm very poor atim.
<nalioth> jpatrick: you didn't see the number of clones he was running
<nalioth> jpatrick: i'm just giving you info
<jpatrick> nalioth: ah, ok
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Hah. An I;m also at least an hour away from the computer thats actually connected to freenode
<jpatrick> nalioth: however, if you feel a kline is in order, go ahead
<nalioth> jpatrick: no, i'm just keeping you informed
<nalioth> my spanish isn't really good
<jpatrick> hmm, I just tried to explain in -irc and he hits me back
<Seeker`> is there anything "worse" than a Kline?
<nalioth> Seeker`: a thief stealing your computer?
<Seveas> Seeker`, the wrath of nalioth
<Pici> s-line, where freenode stabs you in the face through the computer.
<Seeker`> oooh
<nalioth> awww, Pici, now we're gonna have to kill you  :P
<nalioth> lettin' those secret projects out of the bag and all. . . .
<jussi01> what happened to the using thscreen light as a laser to blind you project?
<nalioth> it burned out too many displays  :(
<jpatrick> Seveas: should we have someone @ in #kubuntu too?
<Seveas> jpatrick, if you think it's necessary
<jpatrick> just in case
<Seveas> I just opped mysqlf as chanserv test :)
<jpatrick> ah
<LjL> why, is chanserv acting up?
<nalioth> services won't be leaving any time soon
<nalioth> problem was found and resolved
<LjL> did i miss some global notice?
<LjL> (since my own connection definitely *was* acting up...)
<nalioth> LjL: no
<jpatrick> LjL: would now be a good time for #k-es? :-)
<Pici> linrux = troll imho
<jpatrick> mikelinux_ = troll imho
 * Pici needs to build a detect-o-troll plugin for the bot
 * jussi01 curses all things apple as well as internet connections
<jpatrick> no0tic: really, can't we just throw him out?
<LjL> Pici: no, that one is mine
<Pici> LjL: okay ;)
<no0tic> jpatrick, explain him why, I won't
<jpatrick> no0tic: and talk to a brick wall?
<LjL> by the way seveas, misspelling "myself" as "mysqlf" is worrying.
<Seveas> LOL
<Seveas> where did you see that?
<LjL> [21:44:49] <Seveas> I just opped mysqlf as chanserv test :)
<Seveas> heh
<Seveas> too many mysql problems in the past weeks
<Seveas> it's stuck in my fingers now :)
<LjL> jpatrick, could you do one last memoserv/mail attempt for me? i'm really not very comfortable with changing a contact when the contact is still active on IRC...
<LjL> Seveas: take it sqlightly
<jpatrick> LjL: erm, -MemoServ(MemoServ@services.)- You have no recorded memos
<Seveas> @lart LjL
<LjL> jpatrick, i'm saying memoserv *to* timido
<jpatrick> ah, right
<ompaul> sqleveasqleas
<ompaul> LjL, ^^ our new op ;-)
 * ompaul goes to play Garmin games
<LjL> ompaul: the realname being drop table users;? or delete * from users where nickname<>'sqleveasqleas';?
<ompaul> LjL, insert into table next_to_be_dropped (select from table users where nick equals sql);
<ompaul> LjL, your php can do the rest
<ompaul> back in a few
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, Seveas said: !vista =~ s/operating system/'operating system'/
<jpatrick> right....
<jussi01> hehe
<PriceChild> And so the hunt for a new house begins.
<Seveas> PriceChild, you got kicked out?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Next years housing?
<PriceChild> Seveas, yeah, I trashed the place with our drunken parties
<Seveas> :)
<PriceChild> What actually happenned...
<PriceChild> Is that 3 of the people fell out with the other 2... and i'm stuck in the middle.
<Seeker`> ah, fun
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Are you living with any of them next year?
<PriceChild> the 2
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<PriceChild> LjL, the bots missed two forwards?
<PriceChild> LjL, accidentally used two spaces between "victim" & "nick" when adding randomly... it added " " to the list of victims and i'm not sure how to remove it :)
<jdong> LjL: when in doubt, strip?
<jdong> oops... I just read that again.....
<PriceChild> jdong, you meant it
<PriceChild> and we *all* know it
<PriceChild> !jding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> !jdong
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<Seveas> !king
<ubotu> kong
<Seveas> !-jding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jding - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !unforget jding
<ubotu> I suddenly remember jding again, Seveas
<Seveas> !jding
<ubotu> jdong
<Seveas> !zing
<ubotu> zong
<jdong> Seveas: if only they'd have that treatment for my grandparents.... you should go into medicine :)
<jdong> actually, !unforget mechanics would be great for me too
<PriceChild> <Al2O3> please allow me back into the ubuntu channel, I was a bad boy and thank you for being so kind in kicking me so I learned my lesson
<PriceChild> Guilty conscience anyone?
<no0tic> 27/01 23:21:20  <mikelinux> so somebody will kill you in the future
<nalioth> no0tic: where was that?
<no0tic> -irc
<Amaranth> jdong: you'll like this: http://sourceforge.net/developer/diary.php?diary_id=26407&diary_user=147583
<Amaranth> I don't think you can do that
<jdong> Amaranth: hahaha, I'm guessing it doesn't work either :D
<PriceChild> Amaranth, erm... wtf?!
<jdong> "Oh by the way, I take it back...."
 * PriceChild resists the temptation to start up a torrent of them and email him a linky or something
<popey> should !ubuntuguide not do something?
<PriceChild> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> popey, what do you mean?
<popey> generally people recommend not to use ubnutuguide
<nalioth> popey: are you channeling?
<popey> i figured there might be a standard bot response
<popey> am I what?
<nalioth> popey: are you 'psychically channeling from the past' ?
<popey> I don't _think_ so, why?
<popey> i am tired so humour may be lost on me
<nalioth> popey: because Ubuntuguide _used_ to be very bad
<nalioth> but couple years back, a university got the domain and the info is good now
<popey> and now we recommend it?
<nalioth> we neither recommend or dissuade
<Daviey> 'offically'?
<popey> oookay
<nalioth> where formerly, !ubuntuguide would get you something similar to !automatix
<PriceChild> help.ubuntu then wiki.ubuntu are always the ones we recommend above all else
<LjL> PriceChild: eh you can't remove it... it shouldn't hurt too much
<popey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<PriceChild> LjL, it'll expire some time eh :)
<popey> thats a lot nicer than it used to be
<Daviey> surely there needs to be a standard stance on something like ubuntuguide.. one way or the other
<LjL> PriceChild: yeah, but mode -b !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic shouldn't do any harm
<nalioth> Daviey: ubuntuguide pretty much mirrors the wiki/help  why would we want a stance on it?
<tonyyarusso> I've found that the new ubuntuguide is worth mentioning when there doesn't happen to be an article on the wiki yet, but if you find that happening, recommend that the user write up a version for the wiki as well.
<LjL> ubuntuguide used to *recommend* automatix.......
<LjL> now, i'm sure it doesn't anymore butstill
<no0tic> nalioth, mikelinux evaded the kline again
<LjL> jtn
<nalioth> no0tic: he did?
 * nalioth is shocked
<nalioth> no0tic: i'll be he didn't bust the ban in -es, though, did he?
<nalioth> i'll bet
<no0tic> nalioth, /whois mikelinux shows same realname, same user but very different ip
<no0tic> nalioth, he's on -es now
<nalioth> oh?
<nalioth> oh?
<nalioth> you know what, no0tic?  your friend is indeed a troll.
<no0tic> nalioth, I think he prefers you
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-19
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !there is currently no factoid for luks (and there should be?)
<tonyyarusso> erm, we seem to no longer have a bot in my loco channel.  Who's handling that stuff these days?
<ubottu> In ubottu, emma said: !luks is <reply>Linux Unified Key Setup, the current most  popular way to use full-disk encryption on linux.  It replaces  the older cryptsetup method
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu Tyoons I would like compensation for ubuntu ruining the life of my machine. I am wondering who to sue.  
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu tyoons ...I would like compensation for ubuntu ruining the life of my machine. I am wondering who to sue.  
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tonyyarusso> Jack_Sparrow: Did you tell him to 'cat /etc/motd' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tonyyarusso, He had all the links, he was just on a rant in pm and the only thing he wanted to know or discuss was who to sue
<Jack_Sparrow> He is still around if you want to try and discuss it with him
<tonyyarusso> eh, no real reason to
<tonyyarusso> Just pointing out that the OS ships with the answer to that very question, and the answer is "you have no case whatsoever - have fun burning money in legal fees"
<Jack_Sparrow> He had no intention of discussing anything..
<Flannel> DrDerek could use a removal in -ot
<nickrud>   Flannel whatever happened to access list changes in -ot?
<Flannel> nickrud: Red Tape
<nickrud> gah, whatever happened to the fire first think later op system we all knew and loved ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: Same thing that happens to everything:  Bureaucracy is put into place to handle some stuff, and then is used for everything once its in place
<nickrud> I think I'm going to be absent a little more: every time I sit down to watch/help #ubuntu, I NEED A CIGARETTE
<wastrel> ubottu: locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<wastrel> localeconf package no longer exists, doc needs updating or trigger should be removed
<ubottu> veloc1ty called the ops in #ubuntu (grndslm)
<nickrud> handled
<nickrud> localeconf has been gone for a few releases now ...
<Flannel> Still relevant for Dapper
<nickrud> there's a command that can change locales in hardy (used it) but for the life of me I can't remember
<Flannel> What is Paddy_EIRE going on about?
<wastrel> thinks josh is using neighbor's open wifi without permission
<Flannel> wastrel: erm... please don't idle here :)
<nickrud> he's said he has permission ...
<wastrel> oki
<wastrel> i forgot i was in here actually :]
<Paddy_EIRE> hey homecable in #ubuntu is trying to send me all sorts of nasty things.. could he/she be kicked?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: Send how?
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel, offensive mp3's
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: right, but ... oh DCC?
<Paddy_EIRE> recordings of himself or something
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah dcc
<Flannel> I'll look into it, thanks.  Any idea why you?
<Paddy_EIRE> he has stopped.. for now :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Flannel, I dont recognise the nick
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: alright, thanks for the heads up
<Paddy_EIRE> I guess I will wait it out.. :)
<Paddy_EIRE> best way
<Flannel> Hi homecable, how can we help you?
<homecable> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3UhYFzaKMI
<homecable> :P
<homecable> i'm going to give you hell !!!!!!
<Flannel> homecable: This channel is for administrative discussion.  Is there something you had to discuss?
<Flannel> homecable: Once again, please don't send unsolicited files to random people, nor should you query them with offtopic things.
<Flannel> homecable: If there's nothing we can help you with, please don't idle here.
<tritium> Flannel: anything that can be done for dholbach in #ubuntu-irc regarding his request to register #ubuntu-classroom-de?
<Myrtti> good morning people
<tritium> Good morning, Myrtti.
<tritium> Myrtti: if you get a chance, can you please see the recent scrollback in #ubuntu-irc, and see if there's anything that we can do for dholbach?
<Myrtti> will do, once I get my second cup of tea
<tritium> Thanks, Myrtti!  I'm off to bed.  Have a good day!  :)
<Myrtti> I probably don't have enough privileges myself, but will check
<Flannel> I think it'll have to be a Council person
<Myrtti> yeah, I don't have enough muscle to do a thing
<Myrtti> /ns myaccess
<Myrtti> no -classroom there :-<
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Aurax about away
<bazhang> homecable, is there something else?
<Myrtti> I think I might need a third cup
<bazhang> homecable, please dont idle here as per the channel topic
<Myrtti> When in Rome, do as Romans - I decided I will not have coffee while here
<Flannel> Myrtti: yay tea!
<Myrtti> I might need to knit a tea cozy
<topyli> i also saw you saying "miles"
<Myrtti> topyli: after Seeker` used it ;-)
<topyli> okay then :)
<Flannel> Oops, that should've had a different reason.  Oh well
<Flannel> that's what queries are for I suppose
<Flannel> Myrtti: mind helping homecable find his way out of here?
<Flannel> Thankee
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Tm_T> jussi01_: alive?
<jussi01_> yes
<jussi01_> Tm_T: 
<Tm_T> jussi01_: ah, good
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell D-- about away
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu sambagirl i was told that president obama is going to make an executive order requiring everyone to use Ubuntu ;) Then she just got rude in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti,  Gotta love this.. <sambagirl> kiss my ass. i will speak to seveas about this.
<Pici> hah
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: you didn't exactly give her a warning about refraining from talking politics
<Jack_Sparrow> Tried the offtopic and PM's
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Jack_Sparrow> She has certainly been around long enough to know we dont do politics in the channel
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti 
<Myrtti> I wonder who mib_kbfmgqbv on -ot is
<Myrtti> someone from India I presume
<Pici> I don't know who it is, which is why I didnt comment when he asked if you were an Ubuntu guy.  
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> and also why I didn't reply to his question
<Pici> er, wrong screen window
<topyli> anyone watching -ot? i'll have to turn my back for a minute
<Myrtti> sure
<topyli> failfailtroll is being fed
<Myrtti> noted
<topyli> failfailtroll: hello
<failfailtroll> is this ubuntu off topic?
<topyli> failfailtroll: you have been forwarded here so we can chat
<failfailtroll> cool
<topyli> what's going on? you make no sense and use the channel for your own purposes, whatever they are
<failfailtroll> i am fail fail trolling
<failfailtroll> anything wrong with that
<topyli> yes. you'll get banned
<failfailtroll> then how come i am not banned already?
<failfailtroll> cause i am not really trolling
<failfailtroll> just not making sense and saying that i am a (fail fail) troll
<failfailtroll> is that not legal?
<topyli> exactly
<topyli> i'm going to say "no"
<failfailtroll> it's not legal?
<topyli> no
<failfailtroll> no as in "not legal" or not to "not legal"?
<failfailtroll> *no to not legal?
<topyli> it is not legal
<failfailtroll> oh
<failfailtroll> sorry
<failfailtroll> i dont see how its not legal
<topyli> now that you know, you can leave this channel
<failfailtroll> am i troubling anybody by doing what i am doing?
<failfailtroll> making no sense and saying that iam a (fail fail) troll?
<topyli> please part the channel
<failfailtroll> when i try to join #ubuntu-offtopic , nothing happens
<failfailtroll> forward me there
<Jack_Sparrow> It is called a ban
<Jack_Sparrow> BAn is on BOTH accounts fail and your real name
<failfailtroll> i no, i did not try to join with my real name, it just happened automatically
<failfailtroll> bye
<failfailtroll> i shall leave this room now
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<failfailtroll> never  to return again
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<failfailtroll> never
<Jack_Sparrow> thank you
<topyli> interesting fellow
<Jack_Sparrow> Yep
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ward1983 said: !vpn is about IPC
<Ward1983> sorry that was an accident
<Tm_T> bluesmoke: hi, how can we help you?
<bluesmoke> *groan*
<Tm_T> Amaranth: hi, how can we help you?
<Amaranth> ha?
<Tm_T> (;)
<Myrtti> Tm_T: :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<grndslm> could somebody please unban me from #ubuntu....  i made one funny ha ha and somebody screamed for the ops
<Tm_T> what was this "funny" haha?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<grndslm> i just typed in "join #buttsex"
<Tm_T> grndslm: no that's not funny
<Myrtti> *rolleyes*
<Myrtti> @bansearch grndslm 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@24-119-80-142.cpe.cableone.net by nickrud in #ubuntu on Jan 19 2009 05:22:48 (ID: 9232)
<grndslm> well... i'll never be funny again
<nickrud> grndslm, better is to try to be actually funny
<grndslm> good point
<nickrud> grndslm, you'll avoid sexuall humor in the future?
<grndslm> absolutely
<grndslm> swee... thanks
<nickrud> ok, I've removed the ban, but you should also look at 
<nickrud> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<grndslm> will do
<nickrud> grndslm, it'll give you an idea of humor topics that are bannable on sight
<nickrud> grndslm, and humor goes over better in #ubuntu-offtopic
<grndslm> kk
<nickrud> grndslm, unless you have some other questions, we're done here
<grndslm> lata
<mneptok> that's a fantstic joke. subtle, wry, and mentions butts!
<nickrud> juvenile. But, I hear similar stuff from 40 yr olds :(
<Jack_Sparrow> mneptok, For some it is a BIGGER joke than others :)
<nickrud> see!!! Another one :)
<topyli> no, i will join no such thing with you :(
<Jack_Sparrow> You cant look behind you without seeing another joke about them... Ok I will stop
 * nickrud wishes he had -ops here, he'd ban everyone who just talked for 24 hrs 
<Jack_Sparrow> My wife would thank you
<nickrud> mneptok, ^^
<nickrud> next time you're in the San Diego area, it'd probably be good for a meal
<Jack_Sparrow> Any time you like
<nickrud> dang, this quitting smoking thing is ruining my morning coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> Good for you but.. ugh hard to do...
<nickrud> a friend said he didn't stop missing his morning coffee and cigarette for something like 3 years ...
<Jack_Sparrow> I'm addicted to coffee that is for sure
<Myrtti> which reminds me
<Jack_Sparrow> Let me know if there is a meal in town, get Flannel and we can all tell stories
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, come to scale. 
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Where and when, I expect to be going to Vegas tonight.. but that may get delayed
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, http://scale7x.socallinuxexpo.org/
<nickrud> not sure which night of that weekend, it'll have to be negotiated 
<Jack_Sparrow> I am not sure where I will be 2th of feb..
<Jack_Sparrow> 20th
<nickrud> gee, that means you can move it to the top of the pile
<nickrud> me, I'll be at work about .8 mile from the hotel
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure, easy for you.,  Im not even sure which of 4 states I will be in that weekend
<Jack_Sparrow> or even which coast
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<nickrud> It's where two of us will be. You're welcome to join. Actually, I'm not sure of Flannel's schedule for that weekend. He's gonna be extremely busy I do know that
<genii-around> jussi01_: ping
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ops awake in -classroom channels?
 * mneptok goes to peek
<mneptok> 12:06 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<mneptok> no +o for me
<Tm_T> mneptok: interested to watch over?
<mneptok> Tm_T: can't promise to. i'm at the office.
<mneptok> (and i don't have ops there)
<Tm_T> mneptok: ah, well, i'll op you anyway for now
<mneptok> but i can keep a weather eye
<jussi01_> genii-around: cores down due to a bug. I assume that was the ping reason?
<Tm_T> jussi01_: I'll send you a mail as soon as my Kmail is rebuilt, sorry for delay
<ubottu> ScottK called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<jpds> Sorting it out.
<genii-around> jussi01_: Yes, I caught what was going on now in #quassel channel :)
<Seeker`> heya
<jpds> Hey Seeker`.
<Seeker`> how be?
<jpds> Not too bad, yourself?
<Seeker`> am good
<NGL-Jabrroa> hello everyone
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<NGL-Jabrroa> whats that?
<NGL-Jabrroa> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<NGL-Jabrroa> lol
<NGL-Jabrroa> ?
<NGL-Jabrroa> whats that? Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Logging in to our tracker.  HOw may we help you today
<NGL-Jabrroa> oh ok cool :) i dont need help actually :) sorry i was just saying Hello to everyone. hope you all are having a good day! :
<NGL-Jabrroa> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Please dont idle in this channel. It is  for official business only and I see that we have had dealing with you at least 6 times in the last week or so
<Jack_Sparrow> Including ban evasion
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > NGL-Jabrroa 
<ubottu> NGL-Jabrroa, please see my private message
<Pici> Yay. GoogleCal plugin can do a basic @schedule now.
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #Ubuntu GeilerBock Hey check this out http://tinyurl.com/94exmn Porn Spam
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<mneptok> i set -classroom +m until tomorrow's sessions
<jrib> mneptok: why? :/
<jussi01> nalioth: your needed in -meeting ;)
<mneptok> jrib: why not?
<mneptok> -meeting should be used only for meetings, and not for general hang-out and discussions, AFAIK.
<Flannel> -meeting vs -classroom
<jrib> mneptok: we're not talking about -meeting :)
<mneptok> ugh. sorry.
 * mneptok is reentering after a month off
<jrib> anyway, a few people use -classroom to take people who have trouble following with the traffic in #ubuntu
<mneptok> obviosuly i need some synapse lube
 * jrib lubes mneptok
<jrib> wait, that came out wrong
<mneptok> so put it back in and try again.
<mneptok> >:)
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> oh for gods sake... oh. right. Finnish time. nevermind
<topyli> i do mind. good night :)
<Pricey> Sorry i didn't make it earlier, real life getting in the way.
<Pricey> And hmm PriceChild seems to have gone missing. Hopefully he'll be bask asap.
<jussi01> Pricey: just heading to bed. nick is gonna reschedule the meeting for feb sometime
<Myrtti> new slippers ♥
<nalioth> are they furry?
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> http://flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3210401535/
<Jack_Sparrow> Cute
<nalioth> butterflies? bunny rabbit slippers are warmer :p
<Seeker`> Myrtti: good day?
<Myrtti> most excellent
<Seeker`> Myrtti: cool. Whatcha get up to?
<Myrtti> nothing that speshul, but I'm the low maintenance kinda girl
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> got any touristy stuff planned?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ill be in Las Vegas tomorrow does that count
<Seeker`> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Little business, a little fun
<Myrtti> Seeker`: weekend is for Meeting The Parents, EEEEEEEK
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti, His or yours
<Myrtti> His
<Jack_Sparrow> arrrgh
<Myrtti> He's got it easy, my parents don't speak a word of English
<Myrtti> but I've got to actually try to sound and say intelligent stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> It'll be fine
<Seeker`> Myrtti: where are you going for that?
<Myrtti> Littlehampton
<bazhang> haha
<Myrtti> I need to get the shawl done before that though
<bazhang> presumably she has already met her own parents
<Myrtti> bazhang: he hasn't
<Seeker`> Myrtti: but you have
<Seeker`> Myrtti: is that why you've been nervous?
<Myrtti> no, that was because of work stress
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<Myrtti> time to go to bed methinks
<Myrtti> I have to try to be working again tomorrow earlyish to be somewhat synced with Finland working hours
<Seeker`> nn
<Myrtti> nini
<bazhang> night
<Jack_Sparrow> nini
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-20
<stdin> there wouldn't happen to be a council member awake would there?
<nalioth> stdin: just spit it out :p
<stdin> nalioth: I just wanted permission to edit the IrcGuidelines wiki slightly
<stdin> jus fixing links
<stdin> *just
<stdin> eg: paste.ubuntu-nl.org -> paste.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> you don't have to ask to fix that kind of thing
<_damus_> y wus i b&
<nalioth> _damus_: can we help you?
<stdin> nalioth: yeah, but "/!\ Do not edit this page without discussing any changes with the Ubuntu IRC council who maintain this page.", so I thought I would ask
<_damus_> i got b&
<nalioth> stdin: yeah, if you're just changing dead links for live ones, go for it
<_damus_> i made a joke and
<Jack_Sparrow> I took strong offense to.. <_damus_> HAPPY JAMES EARL RAY APRECIATION DAY EVERY ONE!!!!!!
<_damus_> got b& wit out worning
<_damus_> and then i sed i would stop
<_damus_> but got b& any way
<nalioth> _damus_: the /topic in #ubuntu provides guidelines for us all  :)
<_damus_> well im a bit a noob to irc
<Jack_Sparrow> I said stop as I was busy but upon review of what you said I placed the ban
<nickrud_> ++1 Jack_Sparrow 
<_damus_> so i didnt know
<nalioth> _damus_: well, i suspect you'll have 'til tomorrow to read up on it
<nalioth> ubottu: tell _damus_ about guidelines
<ubottu> _damus_, please see my private message
<nalioth> ubottu: tell _damus_ about coc
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone can lift it tomorrow.. I will be away
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<bazhang> _damus_, please dont idle here.
<bazhang> !idle | _damus_ 
<ubottu> _damus_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ubottu> In ubottu, dmsuperman said: wifi is Wireless documentation may be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs. Building your drivers from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download may work
<Pici> Bah.  That was dumb.
<Pici> I had been working on a supybot plugin to interface with the google calendar, kept using the ircc meeting as a test case, and somehow missed the meeting myself.
<jrib> heh
 * nickrud laughs
<nickrud> not much of a meeting anyway, Pici 
 * Flannel wonders if theres a mailing list he's not on.
<nickrud> Flannel, use the calendar .... 
<Flannel> Right, but don't the topics on the agenda get discussed?
<nickrud> .....
<Flannel> Prior to the meeting
<Flannel> I suppose not.
<Flannel> ubottu tell JamesMowery|away about away
<bluesmoke> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<bluesmoke> alright, that's better
<mindrape> jimmy_hoffa is spamming in #ubuntu... anybody awake?
 * talsemgeest is away: Away I go...
<Flannel> talsemgeest: Can we help you?
<Flannel> Or rather, talsemgeest, How can we help you?
 * talsemgeest is back (gone 00:23:57)
<bluesmoke> !away | talsemgeest
<ubottu> talsemgeest: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<talsemgeest> Sorry bluesmoke, disbling now
<genii> topyli: Apologies if I stirred the pot somewhat in -offtopic
 * nickrud goes off to review -ot
<topyli> not too poisonous yet
<topyli> i wonder what to do with mikem though
<genii> He just seems irate
<topyli> he insists he's been singled out. in reality he does as much as he can to attract attention
<kole> I think 4chan and efnet have warped my mind.... I broke the family friendly guidelines in offtopic... Won't happen again... can I please get back in? (does butterfly eyelashes)
<kole> Was actually quoting one of my college profs.... He wasn't the cleanest of personalities
<topyli> personally i would kick you out of my *pub* for such language, and i don't go to high society pubs
<topyli> i won't lift the ban for a couple of days
<kole> language.... blowjob?
<topyli> i'm not repeating details here
<kole> im... confused
<topyli> kole: come back in a couple of days and we'll discuss
<bazhang> kole, please dont idle here
<Myrtti> good morning
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti 
<Myrtti> The role of the Lil Missus is growing on me worrisomely fast... fortunately I love it
<Myrtti> http://identi.ca/notice/1891224
<topyli> what worries me more is that's exactly what i did this morning
<Myrtti> do tell
<topyli> made breakfast, packed lunch, sent lady to work, started multitasking between work and home chores
<topyli> lil missus topyli
<jussi01> ROFL
<Myrtti> topyli: so you did basically the same thing I did :-D
<topyli> yep :)
<Myrtti> oh - here's a public service announcement
<Myrtti> People of the Nordic countries, including Finland!
<Myrtti> English chocolate is rubbish in comparison to Fazer and Marabou.
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Myrtti> End of annoucement.
<bazhang> heh
 * Myrtti glares at Gary 
<Guest84258> eek
<topyli> heh
<Myrtti> IDENTIFY YOURSELF!
<topyli> why didn't i pick a cool nick like that when i started ircing
<Flannel> topyli: Guest84258?
<topyli> Flannel: yeah
<Gary> damn irssi borked
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> so the sms from UK to Finland with a Finnish contract is 0.163 Eur each
<Nafallo> Myrtti: if you can find an Ikea, they'll have Marabou
<Myrtti> Nafallo: yes dear, I know
<topyli> and tasty meatballs
<Nafallo> :-)
<topyli> and ärtsoppa
<Myrtti> oh!
<Myrtti> I could make that myself too
<Myrtti> Duncan has a slowcooker
<topyli> takes time
<Myrtti> true, but that's what nights and days are for
<Myrtti> ooh
<Myrtti> I love BBC
<Myrtti> but really. Just for comparison, I bought a small bar of Cadburys Dairy Milk yesterday
<Myrtti> it was almost as bad as the chocolate in the Christmas calendars
<Myrtti> I guess I'm a spoilt child
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> Myrtti: try Wispa :-)
<topyli> good chocolate never spoiled a child!
<Nafallo> hehe. I'm going to Sweden this weekend.
<Myrtti> I'm not actually that big fan of chocolate
<Nafallo> pretty sure I'll spend about £50 on chocolate ;-)
<topyli> i need a cabinet for my printer, disk and router. they're ugly on the table in the hallway. means i'll get to go to ikea with the lady
<Myrtti> this place needs about everything
<topyli> i'm thinking we should leave in the morning, have the 2 euro breakfast, go shopping, eat meatballs for lunch, have a couple of beers, get the cabinet and go home
<topyli> ikea theme day
<Myrtti> sounds nice
 * Flannel doesn't really understand the charm of Ikea.
<topyli> i like the food :)
<Myrtti> I feel like I'm living in Ikea currently, well, the atmosphere of it
<Myrtti> shopping frenzy...
<Myrtti> things are cheap, there's more options from where to choose
<Myrtti> I saw a cake yesterday that was in the shape of a gaming console controller with Super Mario pictures of it
<Flannel> WEeeee wikis down
<Myrtti> never see anything like that in Finnish stores
<Nafallo> Flannel: huh?
<topyli> :)
<Flannel> Nafallo: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<Nafallo> Flannel: nope. up.
<Flannel> h.u.c/c is up though
<Flannel> Psh.  Now it's up.
<Flannel> a minute ago I got a 503
<topyli> ikea packaging is awesome. you see a 2m x 5m bookshelf and buy it. you go fetch the item and it's packed in a matchbox
<Flannel> Its... just... flat packing....
<Flannel> Again, /me doesn't understand the charm of Ikea.  Maybe it's just me.
<topyli> i swear there's a little bit of magic involved
<Myrtti> it's the downstairs of Ikea that makes me go crazy
<Myrtti> all the little knickknacks for cheap
<Myrtti> ok, now the BBC show is starting to piss me off
<topyli> perhaps i should see if ikea actually has my cabinet before i go there
<topyli> no "server cabinet" department there :(
<jussi01> topyli: Myrtti: I can keep tuhina! :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: wheeeeee!
<topyli> \o/
<jussi01> :)
<topyli> gah. i need something like this but that's too good and fancy: http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/10146691
<Tm_T> jussi01: hooray (:)
<topyli> i would also need to break it a little, take off the back to keep airflow. that looks like it would collapse if i did that
<Flannel> topyli: You'd have to cut holes in the back
<topyli> yeah better than removing in whole :)
<topyli> i don't want to pay for locks and the slide door and wheels and all that though
<Flannel> What do you need it for?
<Flannel> What are the parts you do want ;)
<topyli> let me find a picture of the current situation :)
<topyli> http://flickr.com/photos/topyli/2492075892/
<topyli> there's now a hard disk too
<topyli> one shelf for the printer, one shelf for the router and disk, and clean top to throw stuff on
<topyli> closed cabinet
<topyli> it's next to our front door, so we would like to throw keys and phones and wallets on top of the cabinet of course
<Flannel> I say just make one yourself!
<topyli> true, can't be too difficult even for me
<Flannel> Especially if you just do it rather spartanly.  Few strategically sized pieces of wood (six or seven) a few wood screws, etc.
<Myrtti> whee! payday!
<Flannel> Unless you want fancy.  In which case, ditch the wood screws, go with proper mounting of crossbeams, find a router, and varnish
<topyli> doesn't need to be fancy at all, but it can't be ugly either
<Flannel> well, and use proper wood, instead of particle board
<topyli> i could even just make the shelves, the sides could be cloth
<Myrtti> topyli: sounds like http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/50114754
<topyli> Myrtti: close
<topyli> one shelf too few. although i could hang the router and the disk under the top one
<Flannel> Is it just me... or does that last one look crooked?
<Myrtti> I'd personally get http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/00086683 in white
<Myrtti> because keeping the spare paper etc behind lock and key is a good idea
<topyli> Flannel: it does :)
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> and having wheels underneath is also a good idea
<topyli> the lock wouldn't be useful for me, but that doesn't look very bad
<Myrtti> it definitely needs a door though
<Myrtti> It looks less cluttered if you can hide papers and stuff behind them
<topyli> yes, although a hanging cloth does the trick too
<topyli> almost: http://www.ikea.com/fi/fi/catalog/products/30089213
<topyli> meh. as if i had anything to say about buying furniture anyway :)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> Missus decides, and that's good
<topyli> it's perfect, since she's not so eager to compain afterwards
 * Tm_T huggggles topyli && Myrtti 
<topyli> <3
<Myrtti> I haz a new phone number while in UK
<Tm_T> when was next CC-meeting?
<Gary> Myrtti: are you gonna come visit?
<Pici> jrib: heh. ask a silly question, get a silly answer (re: pressing down 10 times)
<Myrtti> I don't know
<jrib> I got "It's hard to delete line 10" in pm now...
<jrib> I'm actually happy he's on gentoo, I was really wondering whe he compiled nautilus
 * genii brews a new urn of fair-trade coffee
<LjL> [17:17:38] [478] #ubuntu letter_z*!*@* Channel ban list is full
<Myrtti> ah.
<genii> Weird
<Myrtti> dare I say the 1ops?
<Tm_T> sure
<Myrtti> !ops-#ubuntu | YO PEEPS! clear out your outdated bans from #ubuntu!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops-#ubuntu
<Myrtti> !ops | YO PEEPS! clear out your outdated bans from #ubuntu!
<ubottu> YO PEEPS! clear out your outdated bans from #ubuntu!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Myrtti called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (YO PEEPS! clear out your outdated bans from #ubuntu!)
<Pici> YO
<Myrtti> I guess having a kebab today would be right and proper
<Myrtti> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/4295701/The-man-who-invented-the-doner-kebab-has-died.html
<nickrud> yes'm
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I have no bans there IIRC
<Myrtti> Tm_T: prolly not
<nixternal> hey, if someone has time, remove me from the Ubuntu ops list as I don't sit in that channel any more and really don't have the time to dedicate to it
<bazhang> Myrtti, done. All *4* of them.
<bazhang> a great number of the bans seem to be freenode bans; what's that indicate? Floodbots?
<LjL> no
<bazhang> LjL, !!
<LjL> it just means that, since the bans were set, servers have split badly
<LjL> when they relinked, the bans were backported onto the split server, but the information about the banning user was lost in the process
<LjL> connect to another server, and you'll find that the bans that show up like that change
<bazhang> LjL, so some of them might be myself or others?
<LjL> yes they might
<LjL> two ways to know. 1) check the bantracker 2) connect to other servers and hope you find one where the ban appears with its correct owner
<bazhang> so should we clear out those as well? they seem to be the greater majority in the list
<LjL> both are a pain
<LjL> they definitely aren't the majority on the server i'm on
<LjL> there's 20 of them here
<LjL> i'm on calvino.freenode.net
<bazhang> on sagan there are near to a hundred 
<LjL> bazhang: sagan probably rebooted relatively recently
<bazhang> LjL, so would you recommend I try to match the btracker with what I see in xchat banlist window and do it that way, or is there some way that knowledgeable folk do it
<LjL> bazhang: no, i'd recommend you open another connection to, say, calvino
<LjL> (or there might be an even better server... but anyway the ones on calvino look like ones that should stay set, to me)
<bazhang> LjL, that sounds more difficult to me than the method I mentioned :)
<LjL> bazhang: why? the BT method involves matching each ban against the BT, while switching windows all the time
<LjL> bazhang: if you just connect to another server, you can open up the banlist in there, type your name in the search box, and remove those
<bazhang> LjL, never actually used irc until I got onto #ubuntu irc
<bazhang> <<<---idiot
<LjL> bazhang: of course if you actually want to *check* what the bans are about in the BT before removing them, then just use the BT
<LjL> i don't, i just remove old ones that aren't redirects to special channels and that don't blatantly look like static IPs ;)
<bazhang> LjL, well not had any recently, and if they are a continued problem then can just deal with them again.
<bazhang> eg kelvin911
<LjL> bazhang: then tell your client to open another server tab, or whatever it calls it, type /server calvino.freenode.net, then identify as yourself (/ns identify bazhang password, including the bazhang since you're not connecting from your nickname), and get on removing
<bazhang> LjL, okay thanks
<bazhang> LjL, wow; many on calvino
<bazhang> LjL, I cant seem to access reynolds though
<bazhang> says it is a misspelling
<LjL> bazhang: reynolds is not a leaf node, it's an "internal" server
<bazhang> LjL, okay; any others I might try?
<LjL> bazhang: everything in /links if you want, but there's probably not much need
<bazhang> LjL, much appreciated :)
<bazhang> Myrtti, correction: all *19* of them :)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> I haven't got any myself
<bazhang> I saw a couple on calvino for you
<Myrtti> yeah, but I checked the bantracker and they're permbans
<bazhang> okay
<Seeker`> nalioth: you about?
<nalioth> Seeker`: sometimes :)
<jpds> nalioth: Please kick Mootbot to life.
<nalioth> hmm
<Myrtti> bah
<mneptok> bleernt
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, AtomicSpark said: !opera is Opera is an advanced and free (as in beer) web browser. Install it via Applications > Add/Remove..., after you enable the partner repository under System > Administration > Software Sources, Third-Party Software tab. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ubottu> In ubottu, mossmon said: ubottu, what is ubuntu
<Seeker`> lo
<Pici> Hi
<Pici> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Tm_T> hi bluesmoke how can we help you today?
<bluesmoke> ha
<Tm_T> oh, its you again
<Ursinha> lol
<bluesmoke> :P
 * jussi01 goes to set a ban on bluesmoke :P
<jussi01> Tm_T: I can op myself :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: it wasn't me
 * Pici either
<Tm_T> jussi01: it wasn't me!
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> [20:59:57] <ChanServ:ChanServ> You have been opped on #ubuntu-ops by Tm_T
<bazhang> hehe
<Tm_T> jussi01: just kidding, sowwy son
 * jussi01 wins...
<Tm_T> Pici: thank you sir
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<elkbuntu> someone can clear out my bans for me. bancleariing at confs is dangerous
<tomaw> all of them?
<mneptok> even MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?!
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Flannel> Crimeny.
<Flannel> rmrf city in -ot
<Nafallo> there we go :-)
<Nafallo> now we just need jpds back online ;-)
 * mneptok tootles off for home
<Flannel> Mmmm, Emergency Mode
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-21
<Flannel> bluesmoke: Uh oh. Don't discuss lower level programming with snuxoll!
<Flannel> blargh.
<Flannel> Tuesday evening is troll day.
<SportChick> apparently so :-/
<tritium> Good evening.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MTecknology said: !no mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply>Don't install the __mikem virus; it'll remove all logic from your computer!
<nalioth> trolls are tasty
<tritium> Hi nalioth.
<Flannel> nom nom nom
<nalioth> hi tritium 
<nalioth> cold enough for ya?
<tritium> nalioth: not too bad here
<tritium> nickrud: did I mention to you that nvidia-glx-180 didn't work for me?
<nickrud> tritium, yes, for a 6150
<tritium> nickrud: oh, that's right -- we did discuss it
 * nalioth is tired
<tritium> So am I.
<nickrud> I'm full of vim and vigor - no tar in my lungs - oh, now I'm crashing into a nicotine funk :(
<tritium> Hang in there, nickrud!
 * bluesmoke already gave up
<bluesmoke> smoking and writing code are just too tied into each other
<nickrud> This is my second serious effort, bluesmoke. Going better so far, since I know more about my triggers. Like they say, experience in anything helps
<nickrud> heh. I've stopped reaching over for a cigarette every time I fire up xchat now
<Flannel> !cookie | nickrud 
<ubottu> nickrud: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Flannel> except... s/helper/non-smoker/ or ... something
<nickrud> getting in the car after work is still tough though. 
<Flannel> unless cookies are another trigger, in which case... no cookies.
<nickrud> food is always good.
<bluesmoke> food is always a trigger
<nickrud> time to lose some weight for you then :)
<bluesmoke> I have two goals for myself this year: lose the 40 pounds I put on last year and quit smoking
<bluesmoke> I didn't even realize I'd put on any weight, all my clothes fit pretty much the same
<Flannel> ubottu: Tell JamesMowery about away
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> ubottu: tell JamesMowery about away
<Myrtti> GOOOOOOD morning UK and all the other nations
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how are you darling?
<Myrtti> most excellent, thank you
<Tm_T> lovely
<jussi01> hrrrhhhggg
<Myrtti> I'm trying to think what to give my new godchild as a gift
<Myrtti> Tm_T: does she need something in particular?
<jussi01> Myrtti: age and sex?
 * Myrtti hears owls hoot
<Flannel> oops, that was supposed to be a query.  Oh well.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmmm, hard to say
<Myrtti> Tm_T: penguin plushie?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes please
<Tm_T> Myrtti: soft toys, or perhaps something she can chew soon too
<Tm_T> jussi01: 2-3 months old princess in this case (;)
<jussi01> ahh
<Myrtti> Tm_T: sounds like a http://www.vauvatalojohanna.fi/tuote/vauva_lelut/fisher/pen/1.jpg
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed!
<Myrtti> I'll see if I can find those here so I can send it to you ASAP
<Tm_T> Myrtti: or you can come with that and all other stuff you are bringing to us
<Myrtti> yeah, that would be an option, but I'd like the gift to be there on the Naming Day
<Myrtti> and I know I won't be able to make it
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, good point
<Tm_T> (weird to have naming day when she has name since, well, cannot remember)
<Tm_T> though no ID-card yet!
<Myrtti> oo
<Myrtti> Enfants
<Myrtti> 13 Bridge Street, St Ives, Huntingdon, Cambs PE27 5EH
<Myrtti> have to ask D if we could visit that
<Tm_T> heh
<Myrtti> I bet that'll scare him :-D
<Myrtti> "hunny, could we go visit this store and look for some baby equipment?"
<Myrtti> "eep"
<Tm_T> Myrtti: also make it to look like there's already baby
<Myrtti> pah :-D
<Myrtti> he wouldn't fall in to that
<Tm_T> sure?
<Tm_T> pat your stomach or say that you felt sick at morning =)
<Tm_T> or something
<Myrtti> haha
 * Tm_T would love to have children
<Tm_T> oh, I do have!
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> ehhhhh
<Myrtti> NAFALLOOOOO
<Nafallo> hehe hi
<Myrtti> "I know that domain name!"
<Nafallo> that's actually jpds in control :-)
<jpds> Looks like we've been found out..
<Nafallo> jpds: I wonder how many channels it'll be able to be on... considering the specs. what's the usual bottleneck? :-)
<jpds> Nafallo: It's set for ten channels, ubot5 is in 10 too.
<Nafallo> that wasn't really the question thou ;-)
<jpds> It ought to be fine :)
 * Myrtti has an evil grin and hands sticky with glee
<Tm_T> <3
<Flannel> Gah.  EF_Codd has decided to grace us with his presence again.
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> That's because I removed his ban earlier today.
<Flannel> How quickly trolls return, eh?
<jussi01> jpds: its usually like 60 odd that things start to be a problem...
 * jpds is trying to remember how he fixed http://paste.ubuntu.com/107664/ before..
 * Flannel notes someone ought to do something about EF_Codd in -ot
<bazhang> mikem and dmsuperman as well
<Flannel> maybe punzada as well, but bazhang would know better
<Flannel> mikem and dmsuperman? they haven't spoken in,.... hours
<Tm_T> Flannel: use the call so people with powers can act, I guess
<Flannel> Tm_T: nah, they're active already
<Myrtti> Flannel: only by luck
<Myrtti> I'm trying to work
<Flannel> jus-si is also
<Tm_T> interesting
<jussi01> Im around, but busy
<Myrtti> whaddaya know, he has rights as well
<Myrtti> jussi01: commiserations on your joining the -ot ops team
<bazhang> haha
<jussi01> meh..
<bazhang> he's trolling
<Flannel> I literally unbanned him from #u like twelve hours ago (from October, at that).  And he's already back in the habit.
<bazhang> well gave him another shot; he failed. nothing to do about that
<jussi01> big sigh...
<Myrtti> indeedy
<jussi01> successful diversion! :D
<bazhang> nice! :)
<Tm_T> what financial crisis?
<Tm_T> we did hit 16 % unemployment rate here <3
 * Myrtti rubs her hands as D just came online
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hahahaa ];=
<Tm_T> Myrtti: remember morning sickness
 * jussi01 is glad Myrtti is feeling better :D
<jrib> so I did: !pinning > lamba, in any case here is the documentation
<jrib> ubottu: forget !pinning > lamba, in any case here 
<ubottu> I know nothing about !pinning > lamba, in any case here yet, jrib
<jrib> ubottu: forget pinning > lamba, in any case here 
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jrib
<jrib> oh that worked, never mind :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning people, just a note to say I got home safely.. Nudge me if you need anything. 
<jpds> mornign Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks, 40 hours with about 5 hours of nap in the middle.. 1000 miles of highway, but Vegas is  fun
<Pici> Glad you had fun
<Jack_Sparrow> Hard not to have fun in Vegas
<bazhang> * [asdfasdfasdf] (n=xd@d39-67-197.home1.cgocable.net): hihi
<Pici> hi
<bazhang> o/
<Pici> Myrtti: Thanks, I had to take a call and couldn't watch IRC at the same time.
<Myrtti> np
<jpds> "INFO 2009-01-21T14:14:17 supybot Not replying to hola, not a command." - ...
<tritium> Good morning!
<jpds> Morning tritium.
<tritium> Hi jpds.
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<Tm_T> jpds: where that was?
<jpds> Tm_T: ubot2 log ;-)
<Tm_T> ok
 * genii sips
<jussi01> Tm_T: ping
<Tm_T> jussi01: pong
 * genii watches the slow motion table tennis match
 * Pici blinks
<LjL> Pici: "Myrtti!*@*]" isn't the same as "Myrtti!*@*"
<LjL> not that it matters overly much since we have voice anyway, but...
<Pici> Indeed.
<Seeker`> lo
<mneptok> gar.
<Pici> Hogarth
<Seeker`> logarth
<mneptok> 'lo Wayne.
<mneptok> party on, dude.
<genii> We're not worthy!
<Ursinha> lol
 * genii brews a fresh, strong pot of coffee
 * mneptok brews a fresh, strong pot of genii 
<genii> mneptok: Thanks, that seemed to clear up my sinus condition ....
<jussi01> has genii now got own brand coffee?
<genii> jussi01: Shhh! Juan Valdez's donkey has big ears!
<Pici> heh
<jussi01> *g*
<tritium> I wish staying home from work sick was fun, but I feel terrible...
<jussi01> tritium: whats the ailment?
<tritium> jussi01: a nasty cold, or something similar.  I probably got it from my brother-in-law, who's working at a pediatric clinic.
<mneptok> tritium: it's probably gonorrhea, then
<Pici> I don't think he and his brother and law have that kind of relationship
<mneptok> that's a sad commentary on the state of the American family. :/
<tritium> mneptok: you're a comedian too!?!
 * mneptok giggles
<mneptok> tritium: maybe. if you ever find me funny, do let me know. ;)
<tritium> ;)
<mneptok> well, other than "funny looking"
<tritium> I was just about to say..
<mneptok> "someone hand me my initial flash goggles?"
<Myrtti> örp
<jussi01> Myrtti: is that a little like *burp* ?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> had too much nacho crisps and dip
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-22
<tritium> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> o/
<Flannel> Weeeee
<Flannel> bazhang: is that you adrift on the open seas, asking for someone to throw you a life preserver?
 * Seeker` staples the servers together
<bazhang> Flannel, or just waving hello :)
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> * [n00bi3] (n=noob@hnvr-4d0782f2.pool.mediaWays.net): N00bie N00b  in #kubuntu
<bazhang> n00bi3 still spamming in #k
<bazhang> should mike12 be referred to canonical for his problem? do they support dell netbooks (as per the sources.list)
<bazhang> mneptok, ^^http://paste.ubuntu.com/108073/
<bazhang> time to remove some script users?
<nickrud> I just tested them again, they seem gone already
<bazhang> they need the !give
<bazhang> as such
<nickrud> kick I guess
<nickrud> you've asked, I've asked
<LjL> !give me a test is <reply> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<ubottu> I'll remember that, LjL
<bazhang> last warning?
<bazhang> haha LjL 
<nickrud> ljl please
<nickrud> LjL, I thought we weren't using joke factoids anymore! I got many for you!
<bazhang> hehe
<nickrud> !bazang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazang
<bazhang> :/
<nickrud> bazang is "I'll never mark the map"
<bazhang> !typo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about typo
<nickrud> !bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazhang
<nickrud> eh. Still fits :)
<bazhang> nikrud is <reply> where's my 'C' dude?
<nickrud> hahahhaaa
<bazhang> somewhere ju-ssi is frowning
<LjL> nickrud: i must have missed the memo that says we aren't :)
 * LjL has just added memory protection to AROS and is happy (i mean, it segfaults as soon as i type a command, but it reaches a shell)
<LjL> can go to bed happy
<bazhang> well since the whole disabling of @lart , it seems a more responsible serious operation is under way :)
<LjL> pfff
<nickrud> baby steps still cover territory :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, bgs100 said: This is a private chat, right?
<eightyeight> who's in charge of planet? hasn't aggregated posts for some time
<elkbuntu> not us. try submitting a bug on either the website or planet on launchpad
 * genii thinks the mice run the joint. Bug 42
<Pici> fyi, i'm not going to br of much help over te next few weeks
<Pici> I broke my arm, which makes typing a bit tough
<genii> Ouch!
<Pici> yes
<tritium> Sorry to hear that, Pici!
<boredandblogging> Pici: how did you break it?
<boredandblogging> not that I want to force you to type and all
<Pici> boredandblogging: slipped on some ice outside of my parents house...
<Pici> And I'm typing with my other hand
<Pici> Anyway, gonna try to get some sleep
 * genii fluffs Pici's pillow and brings the hot cocoa
<nickrud> Pici, if it was your strong hand arm you broke, play a bunch of handball. This is your best chance to improve your off hand/eye coordination :)
<genii> If I'm chastising _anu a bit much in #u please let me know. He's beginning to bother me somewhat.
 * genii breaks out the Advils
<Flannel> genii: I recommend pressing for a full pastebin
<genii> Flannel: ?
<genii> mean   !pastebin                 him?
<Flannel> genii: No, have him paste the entire output
<Flannel> (to pastebin, yes)
<genii> Ah
<Flannel> For all we know, he's got /var on a separate partition, with no space left
<genii> True
<genii> May also not have a swap
<genii> Getting late here and dunno if i can hang on for some marathon session with him
<genii> Well, no separate /var    :/
<genii> I may need more pain reliever ;)
 * elkbuntu jabs genii with an IV
<genii> elkbuntu: Thenk ya velly mush!
 * nickrud brews up some good celebes and passes it to genii 'better than cookies for the elderly helper'
<genii> nickrud: Yay!
<genii> Bah. shoulda put a ; and not &&
<genii> G'nite, see you all in ~6 hours....
<Flannel> bye genii
<bazhang> bye
<nickrud> Flannel, how's scale prep coming along?
<Flannel> nickrud: Good.  Busy!
<nickrud> good
<tritium> Scale prep?
<Flannel> Got a company volunteering to print our sleeves, so that takes a load off of my mind
<Flannel> SCaLE -- Southern California Linux Expo
<tritium> Ah, cool.
<tritium> When is it?
<Flannel> The weekend of Feb 20-22
<tritium> Cool!
<nickrud> Flannel, got my ticket so I'm set
<Flannel> nickrud: good, good.  jono will be there.  Giving a talk this year (was a keynote last year)
<nickrud> I saw that. There's several things I want to attend
<Flannel> Be sure to check out Nathans talk!
<nickrud> yes, I'll do that.
<Flannel> And EmmaJane will be there too
<nickrud> saw that as well. think they'll do keys ;)
<tritium> Good night, gents.
<nickrud> good night tritium 
<bazhang> night
<bazhang> <h4ckb0x7> bluefox83, check out sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux  that is not welcome anywhere I would guess; advertising, plus the promo he adds with it
<bazhang> <h4ckb0x7> bluefox83, I just wrote a new utility for creating and destroying interface
<nickrud> it's an atheros utility
<bazhang> wasnt clear from the way he said it, also advertising personal sites is not okay
<nickrud> yeah, he's sharing some code, so I sent him to offtopic
<bazhang> oy
<bazhang> <mountx> bazhang, tpb is not piracy .. infact many ubuntu iso's are available on that site
<bazhang> after telling general to get a windows iso there he then immediately denies he did so
<bazhang> :/
<nickrud> he didn't tell him to get it, he just told him where he could get it (/me was a lawyer in another life ;)
<nickrud> bazhang, I missed it in action, I was really glad to find xmind is free now
<bazhang> suggesting it piracy
<bazhang> is
<nickrud> I agree, I was making a joke :)
<bazhang> <General> bazhang, where can I talk about piracy again?
<bazhang> efnet?
<nickrud> hah. tell him his closet
<Flannel> I know that hostmask....
<bazhang> clint may have been unbanned too early
<Flannel> I don't see him in BT though. odd.
<bazhang> he changes his nick each and every time
<Flannel> I suppose they were just kicks then, not bans
<bazhang> likely
<Flannel> Rather embarassingly, he's geographically close to me.
<bazhang> huge numbers of trolls live near me; signifies nothing
 * Flannel orders testing done on the water.
<bazhang> <mountx> does anyone have any pressing ubuntu questions?
<bazhang> the gist being that if there are none then he can chat willy-nilly
<bazhang> <bazhang> mountx, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> <mountx> quit being a douche
<bazhang> no response in PM so far
<nickrud> Flannel, didn't you know all the nuts and flakes naturally roll downhill, and what's further downhill than san diego?
<Flannel> nickrud: I suppose that's why there's so many fruits in the north?
 * Flannel notes that was only a little off color, apologises.
<nickrud> Flannel, aw crap you know the joke <and I left out the third for that reason!> 
<Flannel> Of course.  California is the granola state.
<Flannel> If you're not a fruit or a flake, you're a nut.
<nickrud> Flannel, actually there was a cereal called Just Right, and that was it's slogan was: fruits, nuts, and flakes :)
<nickrud> pretty good eating, too
<bazhang> good cereal
<Flannel> Yeah, but I'd never actually buy pre-packaged GORP type things.
<nickrud> I'd take pounds of the stuff when I went backpacking (gorp)
<nickrud> could never afford enough cashews, though
<Flannel> I love those C shaped nuts.... although I can never remember what they're called.
<Flannel> Almost always halved
<Flannel> real buttery
<Flannel> never enough of htose, always too many peanuts.
<Flannel> but I can't remember what theyre called.
<nickrud> cashews?
<Flannel> nickrud: gesundheit!
 * nickrud is going to stab Flannel the night of the 22nd
<Flannel> Hahah
<Flannel> Aww, that weekend you'll get to hear all of my worst puns... in person!
<nickrud> if we get into that kind of competition it could be interesting
<nickrud> it's late, work tomorrow. See you both later
<Flannel> night
<bazhang> bye
<Flannel> nickrud: Also, `sudo blkid` will list uuids in a more friendly manner than by-uuid
<Myrtti> gmoin
<Myrtti> Flannel: I agree, I saved my fstab with that
<nickrud> I like /dev/disk/* personally. See all at once
<nickrud> but that's too much for this time
<nickrud> hm, I guess I should label the partitions on this machine, never got around to it.
<bazhang> <Ongavezir> The Holy Djihad against the Ubuntu clan started today
<bazhang> from PM
<Myrtti> lol
<Flannel> What a character
<bazhang> <Ongavezir> Because I am the leader of LHA Ongavezir> President of Linuks haters Associate
<Myrtti> right
<bazhang> threatening ban evasion now and mass spamming attacks
<bazhang> wow he wants me add him to skype
<bazhang> * [b0xxy] (n=b0xxy@ppp121-44-150-59.lns10.syd7.internode.on.net): b0xxy
<bazhang> guess that was only in -ot he was banned
<Flannel> No, he's not banned anywhere
<Flannel> or at least, his host doens't mask
<Flannel> match
<bazhang> oh #kubuntu
<Flannel> Mmm, he's still banned in #u, -ot and #k
<Flannel> but, not that IP
<Flannel> nor host
<bazhang> aha
<Flannel> *!*@71-221-166-76.bois.qwest.net 
<Tm_T> hm
<bazhang> someone with a similar nick was using some very bad invective in #k a couple of days ago
<Myrtti> I feel awfully old again
<Myrtti> old and tired
<bazhang> yer not
<Myrtti> I just want to slap the people on #ubuntu right now
<Myrtti> is it normal?
<bazhang> well we were ordered to clear out bans recently...
<bazhang> cant remember who though :)
<jussi01> Myrtti: very normal...
<Myrtti> jussi01: thanks
<Tm_T> Myrtti: you, old?!
<bazhang> right decision though; spring cleaning and all
 * topyli looks out the window, looks for signs of spring
<Myrtti> topyli: we've got April here
<Myrtti> it's quite uncanny
<bazhang> spring festival here
<bazhang> ie Chinese New Year
<topyli> below zero, snowing :)
<bazhang> <_0x404> please kick me
<jpds> I think he's asking for it.
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> hehe
<Myrtti> gonna mute him
<Myrtti> bah, borin
<Myrtti> g
<Myrtti> I have an odd feeling we're being had at -ot about this Nokia phone thing
<bazhang> could be
<Myrtti> it seems as if he's not even intrested about the answers he's getting
 * Mez yays
<Mez> I gots the job :D
<Myrtti> yay
<Mez> I no longer have to suffer the wrath of the casinos :D
<A4Tech> hi all
<A4Tech> i need help
<bazhang> A4Tech, not here
<bazhang> #ubuntu-irc
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntu-irc' not found
<A4Tech> ok
 * jpds looks at ubot2. Hmm.
<jussi01> hehehe jpds
<Myrtti> Tesco ♥ 
<jussi01> Myrtti: sigh... 
 * jussi01 huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> whut? I just got groceries worth of 55 pounds delivered
<Myrtti> of course, I also reorganized all the kitchen cupboards :-D
<Myrtti> BWAHAHAHAH
<Myrtti> MWAHAHAHAHAHA
<Myrtti> *cough*
<jussi01> Myrtti: you know how stupid they looked at me in ireland when I went asking for those drying cupboards we have here?
<Myrtti> jussi01: I know :-( doing the dishes here makes me angry
<jussi01> hehe
<Myrtti> such a huge waste of space on the working surfaces :-(
<jussi01> hehehe
<Myrtti> so far what I don't like: cold, low pressure on shower, wall to wall carpeting, lack of low-fat milk products
<Myrtti> oh, and lack of rye bread
<jussi01> Myrtti: the cold houses suck!
<Myrtti> I did however notice that they *do* have rye flour even in Tesco
<Myrtti> jussi01: I'm saved by my slippers
<Myrtti> I have really bad circulation
<jussi01> Myrtti: == koitäiti :P :P
<Myrtti> jussi01: I don't even mind that
<Myrtti> and it's kotiäiti, you silly thing
<jussi01> Myrtti: me also. my circulation is really bad. I love the warmth in houses here
<jussi01> Myrtti: typo evil person
<Myrtti> but, back to work now that I unpacked the 7 bags of stuff they delivered
<jussi01> hehe
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what is rye bread?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: You dont have to have low power showers over here, you can get some that are more like water canon
<Seeker`> and what sort of low-fat milk products are you missing?
<jussi01> Seeker`: http://www.vaasan.com/public/en/03_rye_knowhow/03_finnish_rye_bread/index.jsp
<Myrtti> I don't usually eat "light" bread at all. This includes all mostly wheat/barley breads, even if they are wholemeal
<Myrtti> I might have to learn how to bake rye bread
<Seeker`> http://www.sainsburys.com/groceries/shopping/details/product_detail.jsp?bmUID=1232630206428&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_0_id=0&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_1_id=1&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_2_id=2534374310868229&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_3_id=2534374310870799&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_4_id=2534374311576371&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_5_id=1689949372103087
<Myrtti> and not only might
<Seeker`> Myrtti: that the right sort of thing?
<Myrtti> oooh
<Myrtti> though that link doesn't work
<Myrtti> but I suspect I found what you meant
<Seeker`> Kelderman rye bread?
<Myrtti> but yeah, I still need to learn to make Finnish rye bread
<Myrtti> Kelderman Rye Bread, Swedish Style 400g
<Myrtti> D loves a special kind of rye loaf special for the parts of Finland my mum is from
<Myrtti> the lack of bicycling routes is annoying though
<Seeker`> Myrtti: what low fat milk products are you missing?
<Myrtti> lactosefree milk :-( I've seen only semi-skimmed so far
<Seeker`> Myrtti: you can get skimmed milk
<Seeker`> Myrtti: but that isn;t lactose free, just 0.1% fat
<Seeker`> Myrtti: soya milk is lactose free
<jussi01> bleh!!!!!!!!!
<Myrtti> ew.
<Myrtti> exactly
<Myrtti> ooohhh
<Myrtti> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-3324.aspx
<Seeker`> Myrtti: does it have to be lactose free? Or just very low fat?
<Myrtti> well I'm having semiskimmed lactosefree now. But it's just one of the little things
<jussi01> Seeker`: she needs both
<Myrtti> I'll survive :-/
<jussi01> we have lots of lactose intolerant people here
<Myrtti> but semiskimmed is ok to have with coffee and tea and shreddies
<topyli> iirc hedgehogs are lactose intolerant
<Myrtti> so I guess I'll just have that
<Myrtti> of course they are
<jussi01> Myrtti: I wish you could get lactose free "red" milk here :D
<jussi01> topyli: correct
<Myrtti> which adult animal besides human is lactose tolerant?
<topyli> no idea
<Myrtti> cat's really aren't
<topyli> not the hedgehog!
<Myrtti> cats, even
<Myrtti> jussi01: but I've seen that
<Myrtti> jussi01: atleast Ingman had it at one point
<jussi01> Myrtti: really? Ive never been able to find
<jussi01> itr
<Myrtti> or was it valio...
<Myrtti> I'm sure I've seen it
<Myrtti> jussi01: http://www.valio.fi/images/tuotetiedot/tuote/1114.jpg
<Myrtti> http://www.valio.fi/portal/page/portal/Valio/Tuotteet_ja_Uutuudet/Tuoteryhma/Tuote?productId=1114&tuory=3305
<Myrtti> well, it's not lactosefree, but lowlactose
<Myrtti> but close anyway
<Myrtti> "without the North Karelia project, aimed at reducing the high rates of cardiovascular disease and pulmonary disease in the east of Finland, about a quarter of a million more people would have died since the 1970s than have taken place. He says that the project has added about ten healthy years to the life expectancy of Finns."
<tritium> Good morning.
<topyli> the north karelia project was also effectively harnessed to aid in the development and marketing of the benecol margarine, according to a colleague who studied its trajectory from lab to market
<topyli> perfect marriage of public and private enterprise :)
<Myrtti> topyli: but that came years later
<topyli> i can't remember when they started the initial research for it
<topyli> i should check perhaps, don't have the book here
<Myrtti> mmm
<Myrtti> I think it's about time I go wash the tea pot
<topyli> http://www.sciencestudies.fi/v13n1/Lehenkari -starting on page 59 (p 10 on the pdf)
<topyli> no idea why i'm linking, possibly you're not very interested in ANT :)
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Myrtti> tea tea tea tea tea
<Jack_Sparrow> coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Jack_Sparrow> Hope your meet with the parents went well
<tritium> Morning, Jack_Sparrow.
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning.. trying to wake up here
<Myrtti> Jack_Sparrow: it's tomorrow :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Whoa.. seriously messed up on times and days after that vegas run
<Jack_Sparrow> I actually had to look to see what day of the week this is
<Myrtti> I'm in heaven
<Myrtti> strawberry cheesecake and tea
<Myrtti> haven't had strawberry cheesecake in...
<Myrtti> er.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> 13 years
<Tm_T> strawberry? yuch
<Tm_T> it's red, so it's poisonous
<Tm_T> some evil vitamines in it
<Jack_Sparrow> I have two boxes of fresh strawberries on the kitchen counter
 * genii wanders in and brews a new pot of coffee
 * tritium knew he could count on genii brewing some more coffee ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> genii is my buddy..  I gotta go mail him his coffee mugs
<genii> tritium: I definitely need some this morning!
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Yay!
<tritium> genii: Me too!
 * genii hands out a round of strong coffee in large Ubuntu and Kubuntu mugs
<genii> Work, afk a few
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, Im going to post a pic of the mugs
<Jack_Sparrow> http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00037lr3.jpg
<Pici> Hi hypa7ia, can we help you with anything today?
<hypa7ia> Pici: i'm just debating asking for someone to be removed from #ubuntu-ca
<hypa7ia> he came in asking for people to record a TV show for him off canadian TV and then became abusive when asked to stop
<Pici> hypa7ia: Well, #ubuntu-irc handles issues with loco channels.  I'm unsure if any of our regular ops team has rights in -ca
<Myrtti> apart from Madpilot
<Myrtti> the access list is kinda sad
<Myrtti> Burgundavia should be prodded hard
<Pici> aye
 * mneptok has some likely candidates :)
<Myrtti> mneptok: starting from the ubuntu-irc-council for starters...
<Myrtti> the rest is just about waving hands
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Wow, nice mugs :))
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought you would like em
<hypa7ia> i'll bug ubuntu-irc if he remains an issue, thanks for the help :)
<hypa7ia> might want to indicate in the topic that loco abuse issues are handled in ubuntu-irc
<topyli> hypa7ia: it is there already :)
<hypa7ia> it's not very clear, topyli 
<topyli> yeah well it doesn't say abuse
<hypa7ia>  This channel is 
<hypa7ia>           for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only 
<hypa7ia> you're assuming that general users know that locos are not in the irc team domain
<topyli> i guess it could be more clear. we'll form a committee and rephrase in a month or two! :)
<hypa7ia> haha
<hypa7ia> ok :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion/issues etc to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<topyli> hypa7ia: better?
<Myrtti> whee
<hypa7ia> topyli: much better
<hypa7ia> on that note i'm outta here, thanks bunches!
<genii> Other than !ops is there a way to get an op list in a channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<tritium> genii: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<genii> tritium: Ah, thanks
<tritium> No worries!
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.jaiku.com/presence/52196792 :-D
<genii> hypa7ia had me wondering who the ops there are. I'm always in #ubuntu-ca but have never seen them at work. I understood his concerns over this particular user.
<Jack_Sparrow> genii, got a sec for non-op pm
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Sure thing
<tritium> That's cute, Myrtti.
<Myrtti> bunnies are wonderful
<jussi01> genii: the !ops lists are usually out of date... (if anyone feels like bringing them up to date, be my guest)
<tritium> Sounds like something ubottu should automate
<topyli> killer rabbit
<topyli> Myrtti: how did you get monospace?
<Flannel> sharp pointy teeth?
<tritium> Flannel: did you ever say hi to Santosh for me?
<jussi01> tritium: probably... patches welcome ;)
<Myrtti> topyli: http://jkniiv.jaiku.com/presence/44779086
<tritium> jussi01: ;)
<Flannel> tritium: Classes start today
<tritium> Flannel: oh, ok.  Are you taking any of his classes?
<Flannel> Myrtti: I'd reply in twitter... but, well, I ain't not got none of that thar two point oh.  So.... pastebin is all you get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108290/
<Flannel> tritium: Not this semester, no.
<Flannel> But I'll see him at IEEE meetings and the like
<Flannel> s/twitter/whatever it actually is/
<topyli> Myrtti: ah
<Myrtti> Flannel: ♥ 
<tritium> Flannel: ah, ok.  Well, please tell him hello.
<Flannel> tritium: I'll be sure to.
<tritium> Thanks.
<bazhang> circuitfire, how may we help you
 * Pici fails at wpm speed one-handed
<bazhang> Pici, sorry to hear about your accident
<Jack_Sparrow> !idle > circuitfire 
<ubottu> circuitfire, please see my private message
<Pici> bazhang: As was I
<bazhang> Pici, how long until the cast comes off
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici is in a cast now?
<bazhang> he broke his arm
<Tm_T> why?
<Pici> No cast, just a sling right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Didn't someone else just get a cast off
<bazhang> ju-ssi
<Tm_T> Pici: why did you break your arm?
<bazhang> he slipped and fell Tm_T 
<Tm_T> why? that sounds silly thing to do...
<bazhang> its icy in the Eastern US right now
<Tm_T> but that doesnt make breaking arm a good thing
<Tm_T> ):
<bazhang> of course not
<Tm_T> talking about ice, we got ice roads open here now <3
<Pici> i slipped on the ice on my parents driveway
<Myrtti> awwww
 * Myrtti blows Pici's owwie
<Seeker`> lo
<Jack_Sparrow> We never got a response from circuitfire
<bazhang> o/
<bazhang> circuitfire, dont idle here as per channel topic
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/upload/fracture.png
<Myrtti> @bansearch circuitfire 
<ubottu> No matches found for circuitfire!n=john@12.161.50.34 in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch circuitfire!*@*
<ubottu> No matches found for circuitfire!*@* in any channel
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@12.161.50.34
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@12.161.50.34 in any channel
<Seeker`> blah
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> gordonjcp trolling?
<Ursinha> argh.. trolls..
<bazhang> or just really annoying
<jpds> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tDacjrSCeq4
<Jack_Sparrow> jpds, Wow
<jpds> Jack_Sparrow: I found it funny :)
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<Flannel> You scare the servers.
<Flannel> I used to do that to my girlfriend all the time.  Out of the blue scream at her.  She stops whatever she's doing.  I'm sure if she was writing or reading, she'd stop.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> well, not all the time.
 * Flannel realises that the way he phrased it makes him sound like an idiot, but, whatever.
<mneptok> welcome to my world
 * Flannel will just go ahead and say all of the times had hiccups involved.
<jussi01> Flannel: you arent an idiot? o.O :P :P
<Flannel> jussi01: Not all the time, no.
<Flannel> I know, hard to believe.  But sometimes I just can't find anything idioic to do.
<jussi01> :P
<mneptok> times like that are why God invented sugary beverages, expensive electronics, and gravity.
<jussi01> heheheh
<jussi01> !jussi01 | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: grumblefish!!
<Flannel> Hi oCean_, how can we help you today?
<oCean_> hi, i was banned from #ubuntu, but do not know why
<oCean_> it seems that someone pasted a df output to me, but than my ip was banned
<oCean_> and I always liked ubottu :)
<Flannel> Mmm, let me... take a look in my scrollback.
<oCean_> sure
<Flannel> And, floodbots do it, not ubottu, so you can still like her :)
<oCean_> I went through that too :)
<oCean_> aha ok.
<tritium> Hello.  If my launchpad team membership expired, is there a way to reactivate it?  I understand that MOTUs can activate/deactive themselves now?
<Flannel> oCean_: I've removed the ban, sorry about that.  I'll be sure to poke people to have that bug looked at.
<tritium> Oops.  Wrong window.  ;)
<oCean_> Flannel: thx a lot!
<Flannel> tritium: Before it expired, you should have been able to renew, if its entirely voluntary.
<tritium> Flannel: yeah, but I didn't catch it in time.
<Flannel> I'm not sure if you can renew after the fact.  Does LP have a place to do so?
<tritium> Not that I can see.
<Seeker`> nickspam!
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-23
<nickrud_> Jack_Sparrow, how do you handle your address book?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi. I dont have many names in there..  bit there was a way to add them without typing them.  It just pulled them off your received  emails.
<Jack_Sparrow> Under tools you can export your address book and send it to yourself.. but I assume you mean something that will update both home and office automatically
<Flannel> Hi Fuckologist, how can we help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Flannel> He's just banned due to a blanket ban on his nick
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, I'm thinking more about cross client/cross machine
<Jack_Sparrow> I have thunderbird under windows at the office and under ubuntu at home
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, likewise: but syncing other than emails
<_Andrew> Hi
<_Andrew> <Jack_Sparrow> Please join #ubuntu-ops
<_Andrew> Any reason?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, an you explain to andrew why this would be offtopic He does not seem to understand <_Andrew> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not a bot, commands don't work on human  <_Andrew> ubunto bot is wrong, you can't shout over the internet <_Andrew> So silly
<nickrud> hi _Andrew 
<_Andrew> Jack, I made a silly comment and have spent most my time trying to help people. I'm done with it so I don't understand why you continue to pm me
<_Andrew> I'm sure most of you are in #ubuntu and can judge for yourself, there's no need to tell me to come here so you can pick up me.
<nickrud> _Andrew, probably a matter of due diligence on his part, so that you and he don't end up at loggerheads. Jack normally tries to reach an understanding
<_Andrew> pick on**
<nickrud> _Andrew, when scrolling is slow, we're a lot looser about chat in #u, but when it's really rolling like now we work hard at keeping the channel on topic
<nickrud> _Andrew, it just gets overwhelming for people that aren't used to it, and we see a lot of them there. We also want them to be successful there. So he wasn't really picking on you
<Jack_Sparrow> caps have always been considered yelling
<_Andrew> So this is about you disagreeing with me? lol
<nickrud> there's that also. 
<nickrud> CAPs == shouting in irc culture
<Flannel> _Andrew: It's about keeping the channel usable.
<_Andrew> I was just joking, you've taken it too serious and overreacted
<Flannel> _Andrew: With 1500 people in the channel, unfortunately we don't have the leeway for jokes that other channels may.
<nickrud> _Andrew, so it's more of a misunderstanding and you not realizing just how tight we are in that channel sometimes.
<Flannel> We do, however, have #ubuntu-offtopic, for joking.
<nickrud> _Andrew, so anyway, go have fun. When the channel is empty of talkers, jokes fill the void
<_Andrew> So silly, but since you're the gate keepers and group up on me there's nothing I can do about it anyway, so there's no point me being here..
<_Andrew> If you need me you can pm
<nickrud> @btlogin
<Flannel> How long has that guy been going on about his passwords being guessed?
<Flannel> I could swear I heard it earlier ... like three hours ago
<Flannel> I guess not.
<nickrud> he's mentioned it twice now that I've seen
<nickrud> ended up banning someone over it. I'll ask him to discuss it on offtopic
<Flannel> Who was banned?
<nickrud> robf
<nickrud> basically for being a jerk more than anything
<Flannel> Mmm, yeah, I see it.
<tritium> Flannel: how was the first day of class?
<Flannel> well, tmg is rather trollish, even if he's purely nescient and not a troll.
<nickrud> yeah, but he quits :)
<Flannel> tritium: Good.  Senior Design Project.  Not a whole lot of class yet.  I'm... sort of antsy.
<tritium> Flannel: I can understand.
<Flannel> tritium: I've already read the first chapter of all of my books... professors are taking their time posting stuffs to the interblags.
<Flannel> Starting on a Thursday is the stupidest thing in the world.
<tritium> Flannel: sounds like you're quite a go-getter!
<Flannel> Only because I know that my freetime quickly approaches zero as the semester gets into full swing.  So the more I can do now, the easier the whole thing is.
<tritium> Yep.
<tritium> Although, for some reason, I found that I had more time in grad school than I do now.
<Flannel> Once this semesters over... I'm... going to have so much free time I'm not going to know what to do with myself.
<tritium> That's what I thought...
<Flannel> Yeah, but a job will only be like 60 hours a week tops.
<tritium> That's also what I thought ;)
 * nickrud looks around, and thinks some people are tainted by workaholism
<Flannel> Well, I'm shooting for a 40-er, but I'll settle for one that does the whole 60 thing.  Won't go more though, since I have oodles of projects that have been sitting around forever.
<Flannel> nickrud: Nah, engineering.
<tritium> Flannel: look for one that doesn't require too much business travel.
<Flannel> nickrud: I do lots of non-school stuffs in my 'spare' time right now.
 * bluesmoke wants an 80/9 job
<tritium> That was the big killer for me.
 * tritium works the 9/80 schedule, and has tomorrow off.
<Flannel> bluesmoke: My job right now does 4/10s  Its nice.
<nickrud> Flannel, that's your hobby/entertainment whatever, not your job. There is a difference
<bluesmoke> I'm in a really stupid schedule right now
<bluesmoke> two 9.5 days, two 8.5 days, one 4 day
<nickrud> 9-5, first time in over 12 years. That was probably 100+ all told
<Flannel> nickrud: Many of those non school thigns are related to school (three of them), once I graduate, I'll only have two and a half (the sport I coach is only in the spring).
<nickrud> Flannel, when do you find time for dating?
<Flannel> nickrud: My job will be the same as my hobby/entertainment thing, so I'm all set.
<bluesmoke> Since there is no chance for an 80/9 I'll settle for an 80/8 though
<bluesmoke> We're going to be able to change shifts soon, I'm hoping to get one Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday
<bluesmoke> A friend of mine had that schedule and he quit so I know they have one available
<Flannel> nickrud: Well, currently I'm between.  (Or at least, currently I'm single, theoretically it's between)  But I've had plenty of relationships and... you just make time.
<nickrud> Flannel, theoretically :) 
<nickrud> I shouldn't be teasing, I did the same -- lotta hours for a long time. Fun and productive, I guess I'm just older now. 
<Flannel> I'll be doing somethign I enjoy (actually, not right away.  First few years are work and find out what I want to go to grad school for), so that may be "I like this" jobs or "I don't like this" jobs.
<Flannel> although I won't really know until I'm in them for a few months.  Luckily I've narrowed it down to about four subfields or so.  Some of them overlap.
 * tritium wishes there was linux when he was in high school
<tritium> Although, I'm sure I still would have gone into E.E.
 * nickrud wishes there were computers smaller than rooms when he was in high school
<tritium> heh
<Flannel> That's a new floodbot trick.
<nickrud> there were, but not many. Just those effete college grad students and professors had them
 * Flannel wonders why some people refuse to not give their own commentary on solutions
<nickrud> I'd swear this u5 dude was mneptok 
<nickrud> not as entertaining
<nickrud> this jim_p guy just dropped in to ask a kernel question, and got swamped :)
<Flannel> If skg keeps it up for much longer, we ought to forward him to f-y-c
<nickrud> skg?
<Flannel> SkG and [SkG]
<nickrud> ah, I see him now
<nickrud> well, I'm for bed, do what you think best
<Flannel> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Flannel> nickrud: Is that the same thread of
<Flannel> Mmm, so it is.
<Flannel> nickrud: no, no, we have a forward!
<nickrud> hah. I had to go find that!
<nickrud> Flannel, ah, I'll remove, show me
<Flannel> Ii... just have to go look up the channel each time
<Flannel> ##fix_your_connection
<ubot2> Flannel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> Sorry ubot2.  I love you anyway though.
<Flannel> nickrud: Easiest way is to just remove the ban, we'll wait for him to return, then I'll forward him with my client
 * Flannel is lazy
<nickrud> removed
<nickrud> I had to go search up that thread, didn't know it was a factoid. Read it a long time ago so I knew it existed, somewhere
<nickrud> hm, emma is in f-y-c
<Flannel> from forums
<Flannel> Done
<nickrud> did you use chanserv.py?
<Flannel> I use... the irssi one
<nickrud> or are you one of the litest, ah. of course
<nickrud> ok, really off to bed. See you later
<Flannel> but, when I have to do it manually, I just copy the format form ubottu ;)
<Flannel> night
<Myrtti> morning...
<jpds> Morning Myrtti.
<Flannel> Howdy Myrtti
<jussi01> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> Ongavezir on #xubuntu
<bazhang> again?
<bazhang> 'tuxkillah'
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> well he does not care if he is banned: via PM he claims to be banned in over 55 channels on freenode
<bazhang> <Ongavezir> This is a new Guinness record
<bazhang> ubuntu ultimate theme pack? 
<Myrtti> now he's in pm with me, I'm not going to answer him
<bazhang> I've got him in PM as well
<bazhang> * [Xae8koo] (i=d5a1bee4@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/x-1172ae0b1205d124): 213.161.190.228
<bazhang> from a few days ago claiming the 'evil man' broke his/her machine
<bazhang> ie from a command in #ubuntu
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, cupe^ said: !cupe is awesome
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Tm_T> Myrtti: IA!
<Myrtti> IA!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: ponggggg
<Tm_T> Myrtti: how are you?
<Myrtti> a bit stressed, should do the dishes and pack up some things before heading south coast
<Tm_T> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
 * genii brews a fresh batch of coffee
 * genii hands Jack_Sparrow a large coffee
<jpds> stdin: Can you look into http://paste.ubuntu.com/108627/ when you have the time? For some reason "/msg ubot5 info figlet" works, but not for ubot2.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> regeya called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Grant-A> hello
<Grant-A> I would like to make a complaint about an op in #ubuntuforums
<Grant-A> Well, two actually
<Grant-A> I was in #ubuntuforums when I was talking about global warming to P Quarrels
<Grant-A> well, I said no derogatory or inflammatory comments
<Grant-A> when I got the the point where I stumped him, he insulted me by telling me to "read a book sometime" and then he called me a troll and told everyone to annoy me
<Grant-A> later a user in the channel, TheWizord, said he was banned from one channel for saying "A word beginning with a C and ending with a T"
<Grant-A> I naturally wanted to know what word, and I guessed the word, it was the C word.
<Grant-A> Well, I said this word and Joeb banned me with a message "Watch your mouth next time"
<Grant-A> This is a clear violation of the operator guidelines
<jussi01> Grant-A: when was this?
<Grant-A> as this was my first time cussing, and I never recieved my fair warning
<Grant-A> jussi01: Yesterday at around 10:00PM
<Seeker`> Grant-A: Wait, so someone said a word and was banned for it, and then you tried to guess the word and said in in the channel
<Grant-A> yes
<Grant-A> and Joeb banned me for saying it
<Seeker`> knowing that if you got it right, you would be saying a word that got someone else banned?
<Grant-A> it was not directed towards anyone at all
<Grant-A> Seeker`: It was in a non-ubuntu channel where he got banned
<Grant-A> I recieved no warning of a ban, or anything
<Grant-A> he just went and banned me
<jussi01> Grant-A: tz please?
<Grant-A> tz?
<Seeker`> timezone
<Seeker`> given that is usually considered the most offensive word in the english language, i'm not surprised
<Grant-A> Central Standard Time, United States
<Grant-A> yes, but it was never said towards anyone
<Grant-A> I just think that P_Quarrels getting away with insulting me and then I get banned is a bit off
<Grant-A> especially for saying one word, one time, with it directed at no one.
<Seeker`> we get people in the channels young enough to not know that word
<Grant-A> Yes, but no one was active in there under the age of 15
<Grant-A> Still, the Operator guidelines say this:
<Grant-A> # Swearing/offtopic: warn
<Grant-A> # Repeated swearing/offtopic: kick
<Grant-A> # Swearing before saying anything else: ban, clear troll 
<Grant-A> he immediately jumped the the last one
<Grant-A> and P_Quarrels was in violation of this:
<Grant-A> Personal attacks against people: ban 
<Grant-A> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<Grant-A> I just think that banning me for the first time I cussed is a little bit overreactive
<Grant-A> I could understand a kick, but a ban?
<Seeker`> ok, please note that they are guidelines, and that if an operator feels that a situation warrents a ban, that is their decision
<jussi01> Grant-A: have you talked to the operator in question? thats usually the first point of call
<Grant-A> Yes, but they never responded, although Joeb commented on it
<Grant-A> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6600660&postcount=1
<Grant-A> And if the guidelines are simply 'guidelines' and not rules, that means that any user can do whatever they want
<Grant-A> Why can the moderators break the rules, but we can't?
<Grant-A> U.S. Constitution: "No man is above the law"
<Seeker`> Grant-A: just looked at your post, I believe that your interpretation of the forum rules is wrong
<Grant-A> Seeker`: Either way, the Operator Guidelines forbode it
<Seeker`> Profanity: Remember that the forums are used by people of all age groups and of all tolerance levels regarding profanity usage. When in the support areas of the forum, please try to keep your language polite and courteous and refrain from the usage of profanities. In the Cafe, mild profanity/swearing is permitted in the context of general speech. Explicit profanity/swearing is not allowed, and under no circumstances will we allow any profa
<Seeker`> That states that "Explict profanity/swearing is not allowed"
<Grant-A> right, but as Matthew said, the forums have no jurisdiction there, and the irc operator guidelines and user guidelines are the rules here
<Grant-A> Operators are users, are they not? Obviously P-Quarrels should get his just deserts.
<Grant-A> *desserts
<jussi01> Grant-A: no, not obviously. Now, you were banned by joeb, correct?
<Grant-A> jussi01: Yes, but P_Quarrels was the one who abused me
<Grant-A> All I ask for at the least is for the ban to be lifted
<Grant-A> Banning people with no fair warning? How fair is that?
<Seeker`> Grant-A: there are two seperate issues here
<Seeker`> Grant-A: dont lump them both together
<Grant-A> ok
<jussi01> Grant-A: you need to make a PM to joeb firstly and talk to him about the situation. then, if you get no joy, follow it up the chain. 
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> I will try that
<jussi01> Grant-A: please part here, go follow that up and if you have further complaints then come back to us. 
<jussi01> !idle | Grant-A
<ubottu> Grant-A: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Grant-A> ok
<Grant-A> thank you for your help :)
<Grant-A> bye~
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> Hide!
<Gary> Oh goodness
<cdenny> hello
<cdenny> i am supposed to be unbanned or something
<cdenny> um hello?
<cdenny> so yea, im banned from the #ubuntu channel
<cdenny> and some fox guy told me to come here after one day
<cdenny> and its been four
<cdenny> this is awesome
<cdenny> I bet your all eating right now ;/
<cdenny> alright, ill just leave this window open for a while, so thanks for unbanning me
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @btlogin
<stdin> jpds: I think that's fixed in the latest revision, it was caused by a localized description field. ie: Description-en_GB: Frank, Ian & Glenn's Letters
<stdin> the fix is to do "os.environ['LANG'] = 'C'" or to change "maxp['Description']" to "maxp['Description-en_GB']". (I did the 1st in the fix)
<Seeker`> nalioth: mootbot has departed againr
<nalioth> Seeker`: yes, the host it runs on is suffering from a cut cable and none of the other boxes i have access to will run it (for some strange reason)
<Seeker`> ok
<nalioth> i am staying on top of it
<Seeker`> thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @mark #ubuntu lokpest Calling our release Hairy Hard.. in channel, wtf in PM refusing to read the coc  says he would never use that gnome sxxx and calling the ops <lokpest> fascist
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: sounds lovely :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Such a nice fellow.. 
<jpds> stdin: Aha! Neat.
<nickrud_> @btlogin
<nickrud_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<nickrud> @btlogin
<cdenny> can someone unban me from #ubuntu
<cdenny> !unban
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unban
<cdenny> !banned
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<cdenny> !unbanned
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unbanned
<nickrud> cdenny, patience
<cdenny> cool someones here
<Jack_Sparrow> cdenny .. This sound right to you  .. Says he is bored and trolling because his Vista install keeps freezing
<cdenny> lol, yea
<cdenny> happy to say that Im running ubuntu studio though. and liking it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Can we assume you have fixed your copy of Vista and/or wont be trolling
<cdenny> i reinstalled vista, and thats working pretty good too
<cdenny> oh hey its you
<cdenny> yea, things are finally working!
<Jack_Sparrow> np, You are free to rejoin
<cdenny> thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> If that is all, please /part       thanks
<cdenny> ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, ompaul said: no pie is <reply>PIE PIE PIE http://media.kaarsemaker.net/taart.jpg
<bazhang> Grant-A's side of the story was not quite accurate, fwiw
<bazhang> pastebin available if needed
<nickrud> bazhang, you mean a user gave a slanted story? Shame on you for even thinking that's possible!
<bazhang> hehe
<mneptok> that's unpossible!
<bazhang> and it was his cousin's roommate that took over the computer too!
<Seeker`> and it was the first time he ever used irc too
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108755/
<nickrud> and that crappy xchat just dropped him in that channel, what's up with that? I thought I had free speech
<bazhang> haha
<Seeker`> he was quoting guidelines
<Seeker`> I pointed out that they were just guidelines, not hard and fast rules
<Seeker`> he -20:23:09- :Grant-A : And if the guidelines are simply 'guidelines' and not rules, that means that any user can do whatever they want
<Seeker`> technically, yes, a user can do whatever they want
<Seeker`> they shouldn't be surprised if they get banned for it though
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> especially when they are trolling to start out with
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Mez> @lag
<nickrud> long
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-24
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: why the kick on that guy=? he apologised...
<Jack_Sparrow> jussi01 Johnny is in the russian channel.. says from greece and asking for a third language
<jussi01> Jack_Sparrow: I was talking about dpawe3l
<Jack_Sparrow> Tried to PM with no response
<Flannel> Who runs floodbot2?
<Flannel> jussi01: Oh, did you see the stuff where the floodbots banned the wrong person yesterday?
<jussi01> no. hehe. how did that happen?
 * jussi01 should be in bed
<Jack_Sparrow> No, I didnt see that either
<Flannel> I'm not really sure.  Someone pasted some stuff, and then they banned the guy he was pasting to.
<Flannel> The thing in -monitor said "user n" which wasn't as far as I could tell, related to either of them.
 * genii fluffs jussi01's pillow
<Flannel> jussi01: it was oCean_ (n=harkemaa@82-169-65-212.ip.telfort.nl) and was... 25 hours and 10 minutes ago.
<Flannel> That was the one who was banned by mistake.  That netsplit last night shuffled some of my windwos, so I don't have logs for -monitor
<jussi01> Flannel: I dont do floodbots, go annoy pici, ljl or nal
<Flannel> Sounds good.
<Flannel> But, who runs FB2?  We're down to one right now.
<jussi01> nalioth: I think has control/hosting of at least one of them
<jussi01> iirc
<ubottu> FiremanEd called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Two pronged attack!
<jussi01> rofl
<jussi01> and Im still up
<Jack_Sparrow> You hit em high I'll hit em low
 * Flannel notes that advances in dual-op processing has greatly increased the efficiency of administration of IRC channels.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cute
<Seeker`> jussi01: is sleep evading you?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> sigh
<Seeker`> i'd k-line it if i were you
<Flannel> sleep evasion is a one way ticket to the k train.
<Mez> great response :D
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/8Kzy0X77.html
<Seeker`> nice
<jussi01> Pricey: you around?
<Seeker`> I think he is more of atriangle
<Pricey> jussi01: whats up?
<Seeker`> hmm, someone just changed their nick from ango|ciggy to ango|high, inappropriate?
<nikrud> Seeker`, just glanced in, ango| unsuitable seems very appropriate ;)
<Seeker`> nikrud: I asked him to change it :)
<Flannel> sigh
<Seeker`> Flannel?
<Flannel> Repeat Drive-bys
<ubottu> ehehehe called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nikrud> weird.
<Seeker`> yes
<Flannel> forwarded here.
<Flannel> |_ocke: You know better than to idle here.
<ubottu> In ubottu, sleepy_cat said: how good is ur pussy
<jdong> wow....
<jrib> lonely friday night I guess
<Tm_T> perhaps, though it's Saturday here
<jrib> saturday morning counts as friday night :)
<Tm_T> 0754 it is, so definately NOT friday night
<Flannel> Tm_T: How about 9:18?
<Tm_T> Flannel: que?
<Flannel> Tm_T: Ignore me
<Tm_T> Flannel: I usually do, son
<Flannel> Good, good.
<bazhang> |_ocke, how may we help you; if you have no pressing issue please part the channel
<bazhang> !idle | |_ocke 
<ubottu> |_ocke: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Flannel> Bye Ali!
<nikrud> ?
<nikrud> ah
<Amaranth> hehe
<bazhang> conor again?
<Amaranth> looks that way, dunno who that is though
<nikrud> does it matter, in the full scheme of things?
<bazhang> one of the original emo fellows in -ot
<Amaranth> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Amaranth> ah, bleh
<nikrud> rm -rf / < -- so sue me :)
<bazhang> |_ocke, do you have pressing business here?
<Amaranth> someone wanted it to say danger, will robinson, danger
<Amaranth> it already does
<Amaranth> !-danger
<ubottu> danger aliases: rmrf/, dangerous - added by ompaul on 2008-03-08 18:30:18 - last edited by ompaul on 2008-03-08 22:41:42
<nikrud> bazhang, I've been seeing that error reported quite a bit lately
<Flannel> nikrud: that bugreport help any?
<bazhang> nikrud, but he is completely ignoring any and all advice and just repeating 'hellp mmeeeee!!!!'
<nikrud> bazhang, just told him that to his face
<nikrud> bazhang, we just crossed in time, not in intent
<nikrud> Flannel, what I've read so far is it's a known problem, haven't looked at the debian bug report yet
<Flannel> Sounds good
<nikrud> and, the only thing in there I saw that could be handled by someone at my level, is, ta da! disk space inadequate!!
<bazhang> @bansearch |_ocke 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@12.17.178.65!#ubuntu-ops by jussi01 in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 06 2009 10:30:15 (ID: 8751)
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> whoa
<Amaranth> @bansearch Al1_
<Amaranth> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Amaranth> @bansearch Al1_
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-71-202-209-239.hsd1.ca.comcast.net by Amaranth in #ubuntu-offtopic on Jan 24 2009 06:33:07 (ID: 9400)
<bazhang> |_ocke, idling here wont get your ban removed quicker
<Amaranth> now _that_ is cool
<stdin> Amaranth: you only just noticed that? ;)
<bazhang> |_ocke, the opposite may in fact occur
<Amaranth> stdin: I've been...away
<Flannel> nikrud: It's apt-get clean
<nikrud> Flannel, so correct me there :0
<stdin> Amaranth: I noticed, but it's been there since July
<bazhang> _anu is either not paying attention, or some other issue
<tritium> ADD
<Flannel> ADD is a made up disease
 * Flannel gets off the soapbox.
<tritium> Flannel: I agree.
<bazhang> aspergers?
<tritium> But, in this case, it's a convenient diagnosis.
<bazhang> not sure if that is a cheese or a syndrome
<Flannel> bazhang: aspergers people would be fine in IRC
 * Flannel knows a few in meatspace.
 * nikrud looks at Flannel and tritium and wonders when they got licensed
<bazhang> Flannel, not clear on what it really is though
<Flannel> bazhang: Its a form of autism  ("high-functioning autism"
 * tritium gives nikrud the evil eye
<bazhang> Flannel, aha
<nikrud> I know people with both. Patience trying but worth the effort
<bazhang> caused by vaccines/power lines I would suppose
<Flannel> bazhang: They can do fine in social situations, but sometimes lack discretion abotu some social situations.
<tritium> It's caused by flouridated water ;)
<bazhang> ubottu has aspergers?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has aspergers?
<Flannel> Soemtimes they'll be inappropraite, etc.  But theyre "all there"
<bazhang> oh misread
<nikrud> asperger's is an interesting one: they nearly always miss social ques we hardly notice but register; it makes for embarassment and isolation
 * nikrud goes to turn on the spellchecker
<Flannel> Oh, also, sometimes they will get 'stuck' on things, and won't drop them until much later, etc.
<bazhang> or he could just be really impatient
<bazhang> <_anu> who understand dpkg more
<bazhang> :/
<Flannel> I think in this case he's just impatient and doesn't understand how IRC works with... all kinds of people, etc.
<bazhang> yep
<nikrud> and not primary english speaker, which also makes it harder
<bazhang> time to man dpkg for me
<bazhang> although many native speakers are using eny1?
<nikrud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451 bazhang start here
<Flannel> eny1?  What on earth?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262451 in dpkg "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." [High,Fix released]
<bazhang> anyone, u for you, etc
<Flannel> usually its "ne1"
<bazhang> nikrud, thanks, though he wants cups fixed now
<Flannel> eny1 is.... even more of a disaster than ne1
<nikrud> bazhang, cups is mentioned there
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> I have seen it in -ot and main channel of late though
<nikrud> and all the fixes that I see require some serious work arounds to do. Not something I'm doing over internet
 * Flannel is going to go Amaranth on people who use that.
<bazhang> yay
<nikrud> eny1 eny1 eny1
<Flannel> tritium: I think I'm going to forward him here next
<tritium> Flannel: good call
<Flannel> !amaranth | nikrud 
<ubottu> nikrud: Stabbity stab
<bazhang> that had to be 23 helpme!'s too many
<nikrud> yeah, tolerance is good and all, but ...
<bazhang> this is way beyond that
 * tritium prods Flannel
<Flannel> psh
<Flannel> you made me push down like eight times
<bazhang> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Flannel> I was hovering over enter
 * nikrud pushes Flannel's hand
<tritium> sorry :)
<Flannel> oh lord
 * tritium quotes Arnold in Predator, "Come on... Come on! Do it! Do it! Come on. Come on!"
<tritium> Do it now!
<Flannel> tritium: Leave the governator out of it
<bazhang> hehe
 * nikrud considers kicking flannel in the shins
<Flannel> Oh dear.  I ought to do it now to save the Gnea abuse
<Flannel> Well, it's bound to happen in the next few minutes, then it'll be forwarded
<tritium> This is better than the movies.  I'm going to pop some popcorn.
<Flannel> Well, right now (s)he is technically following the rules, etc.  So, forwarding now would just be stirring the... pot.... What's that cliche?
<tritium> Flannel: "I'll be back!"
<nickrud> Flannel, oh, darn. I warned gnea so there would be no flamage. Putting it all back on you again. You know of course that tritium bazhang and I are just watchers here
<Flannel> Hi tonyr2k8, how can we help you?
<bazhang> tonyr2k8, how may we assist you
<tritium> tonyr2k8: I'm sorry you're having trouble.  Please press 1 to continue.
<Flannel> That was odd.
<tritium> Indeed.
<bazhang> |_ocke, how may we assist
<tritium> Truly annoying.
<bazhang> <_anu> don't play me
<Flannel> Here we go....
<Flannel> Hi _anu 
<_anu> ni Flannel
<_anu> hi
<_anu> what shall i do then
<Flannel> _anu: We've brought you here (this isn't #ubuntu, and we won't be doing support here) to help you understand why some people have taken issue with your behavior
<Flannel> so that hopefully, we won't have any issues in the future
<_anu> what do you want to say
<Flannel> _anu: #ubuntu is a busy channel, and you're not hte only one there asking for support.  It's not appropriate (or useful) for you to ask "are you there?"  "help me" and so on every 20 seconds, or even every few minutes.
<_anu> ok , let me back
<Flannel> _anu: Slow down there.
<bazhang> <_anu> don't play me
<bazhang> or that
<_anu> i just want to solve my problem
<_anu> no other attitude
<stdin> tritium: you should be in -ot
<Flannel> _anu: The most recent thing had to d owith you being impatient.  You pasted, I saw, and I was reading.  It takes a while to read your paste, and even longer to try and figure out an answer.
<tritium> stdin: thanks, am I being bad-mouthed?
<stdin> tritium: by PresidentRaffi
<_anu> you guys , let me back
<_anu> thanks
<Flannel> _anu: Do you understand?  You're not here beign punished, we just can't allow you to keep causing noise in #ubuntu
<tritium> stdin: thanks for letting me know
<_anu> Flannel , thank you 
<Flannel> _anu: Alright, please leave here and rejoin #ubutu
<Flannel> tritium: I suggest forwarding President here from -ot
<Flannel> We need to sit down and explain to him, and -ot will have an audience
<Flannel> and that wont work well.
<Flannel> Or, just ban him in general, shrug
<bazhang> yep
<Flannel> I may have too much faith in people.  Who knows.
<PresidentRaffi> i want to be unbanned
<PresidentRaffi> to continue offering ubuntu support
<bazhang> then stay on topic
<PresidentRaffi> also, it would be nice if ops didn't indiscriminately ban n00bs
<PresidentRaffi> seeing as this whole
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: It doesn't quite work that way.  Especially considering your mannerisms in -ot
<PresidentRaffi> Ubuntu, pronounced [ùbúntú], is an ethic or humanist philosophy focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other.
<PresidentRaffi> thing works
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: You don't have any idea what you're talking about.  For the record.
<PresidentRaffi> is that so
<Flannel> I'm just going to say that off the bat.
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Correct.
<bazhang> PresidentRaffi, you came very late to that situation
<PresidentRaffi> i observed conflict where there needn't be
<PresidentRaffi> and attempted to help
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: We're talknig about _anu, correct?
<bazhang> you seem unready to rejoin #ubuntu then
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: you created conflict with your rude comments
<PresidentRaffi> you created conflict by banning me
<tritium> No, you did that to yourself
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: You refused to stay on topic.
<PresidentRaffi> yeah, i banned myself
<tritium> Effectively, yes, with your !arrogance remark
<bazhang> cursing in offtopic did nothing to help you
<PresidentRaffi> i was dragged off topic by numerous invasive requests regarding my language with respect to assisting others
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: We have an obligation to keep #ubuntu usable for everyone.  Which means removing abusive users.
<PresidentRaffi> perhaps we have different conceptions of "abuse"
<tritium> Demeaning others in the channel, suggesting they be "mascots" is no way to follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, PresidentRaffi.
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Perhaps we do.  But the channel guidelines are prominently displayed.
<PresidentRaffi> that wasn't meant to be demeaning, in any respect
<tritium> It is.
<PresidentRaffi> signs, signs everywhere the signs
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: what was this language what was requested?
<PresidentRaffi> Tm_T: eh?
<bazhang> it was offtopic chatting and disrespectful to say the least PresidentRaffi 
<tritium> I see no sign of remorse, and therefore no reason to lift the ban.
<PresidentRaffi> wait
<PresidentRaffi> wait
<PresidentRaffi> i'm just going to copy that message
<PresidentRaffi> for the record
<bazhang> perhaps one in -ot too?
<PresidentRaffi> no sign of remorse
<PresidentRaffi> and therefore no reason to lift the ban
<PresidentRaffi> so you believe that as an operator following the guidelines
<PresidentRaffi> you become infallible?
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: no
<PresidentRaffi> that was certainly the implication
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: it wasn't, son
<PresidentRaffi> more strongly implied than any demeaning subtext to suggesting somebody should be a mascot
<elkbuntu> PresidentRaffi, your rudeness here is not going to help you at all
<tritium> Your logic is very flawed if you think that.
<stdin> if you can't respect the rules of the channel, then the privilege of joining that channel will be removed from you
<PresidentRaffi> i'm not being rude
<PresidentRaffi> not in the slightest
<elkbuntu> PresidentRaffi, yes, you are.
<PresidentRaffi> let me be blunt
<PresidentRaffi> i use arch linux, yes?
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: I ask again, you were dragged to offtopic by what language?
<PresidentRaffi> i came to ubuntu specifically to help people
<PresidentRaffi> who are new to linux
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: That's well and good, but not relevant.
<PresidentRaffi> by typing !arrogant after somebody complained about my use of the enter key
<PresidentRaffi> that's completely relevant, if you're trying to improve the quality of the channel
<stdin> the reason for you joining the channel is irrelevant, you're behaviour in the channel is all that is
<PresidentRaffi> why would you ban users trying to be helpful?
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Because you were causing trouble.
<PresidentRaffi> and i say you were causing trouble
<Flannel> Being helpful isn't a free pass to be a nuisance.
<PresidentRaffi> and of course
<bazhang> tritium, PM?
<PresidentRaffi> you're the ones with the @s
<tritium> bazhang: certainly
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Pray tell, how was I causing trouble?
<PresidentRaffi> so your words receive more weight than mine
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: it's not arrogance to try to keep channel clean
<stdin> you should respect all users, regardless of op powers
<PresidentRaffi> i do respect all users
<PresidentRaffi> i have trouble respecting anybody who grants himself authority
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: I'd like to know how I was causing trouble.
<PresidentRaffi> where that authority is unnecessary
<PresidentRaffi> or harmful
<PresidentRaffi> not you, flannel, the !enter guy
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: how that is causing trouble?
<elkbuntu> PresidentRaffi, I have not seen what you did, but even without I see you being rude here. Please stop being rude, or I will remove you from here, and you will have lost your chance.
<stdin> the respectful thing to do would have been to ask the person why they used !enter, or to actually read the message from the bot about it. rather than try to use the bot to attack another
<PresidentRaffi> how am i being rude?
<PresidentRaffi> what have i said in this room that was rude?
<PresidentRaffi> i can infer why they used enter, i take it they took part to the way i type
<elkbuntu> PresidentRaffi, nobody in here granted themselves authority. it's all peer-given
<PresidentRaffi> so it's democratic?
<PresidentRaffi> let me know when the elections are
<PresidentRaffi> i will be sure to express my opinions
<bazhang> PresidentRaffi, please dont idle here
<Tm_T> ...
<PresidentRaffi> i'm not idling, i'm contesting my ban
<bazhang> PresidentRaffi, there is nothing more to discuss
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: you've been answered
<elkbuntu> it is not possible for this to be a democratic process. meritocracy is a better system
<PresidentRaffi> i haven't been answered, actually
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: you have, actually =)
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Feel free to forward your complaint up the chain.
<PresidentRaffi> you haven't responded to any of my arguments
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: it wont be lifted at this time
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: we have
<PresidentRaffi> rather you've regarded them as if i've been impertinent
<PresidentRaffi> or simply changed the subject
<PresidentRaffi> i'm not a child, i'm not new to discussion
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: you've also been warned that you're close to being removed.  Please leave on your own accord.
<elkbuntu> now you are lying. lying is rude.
<PresidentRaffi> what have i done to deserve being removed?
<PresidentRaffi> i want a fair chance here
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: you really dont listen
<PresidentRaffi> i really do
<PresidentRaffi> i tend to gloss over when the things people say stop being logically consistent, though
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: If you're going to be mature about it.  I'd be willing to take a few minutes here and answer your questions.  However, you'll have to actually accept those answers, and remain mature throughout the process.
<PresidentRaffi> i take it those answers are oriented around "how the process currently works"
<PresidentRaffi> not "how the process ideally works"
<Flannel> But if you're just wasting my time, I'm not going to play the game.
<PresidentRaffi> do i look like i'm trying to waste anybody's time?
<bazhang> yes
<Flannel> I never said you were.  I'm just saying.  I won't have my time wasted.
<PresidentRaffi> well, i guess that's a matter of perception, then
<bazhang> or reality
<Tm_T> bazhang: let Flannel talk (:
<stdin> if you have specific questions, please ask them
<PresidentRaffi> there is that small chance, bazhang, that i will get people to consider their actions in a larger context than they currently do
<bazhang> Tm_T, PM?
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Again, if you'd like to discuss, please, let's discuss.
<Tm_T> bazhang: you can, son
<PresidentRaffi> well, let's discuss, then
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: You said you had questions that were unanswered, feel free to ask (the first of) them.
<PresidentRaffi> ok
<PresidentRaffi> let's see
<PresidentRaffi> besides rules currently implemented in #ubuntu, and despite any conflicts that have arisen between me and operators as a result of operators suggesting changes to my behavior
<PresidentRaffi> can you come up with a compelling reason for me, who's offering my help to noobs, to continue to be banned?
<elkbuntu> the fact that you refer to them as 'noobs' for one
<stdin> your attitude in -offtopic
<tritium> Yes.  You've shown no sign of remorse for what you've done or said.
<PresidentRaffi> my attitude in #offtopic AFTER i was banned from #ubuntu
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: The reason you were banned was because you refused to remain on topic, after a number of warnings to do so.
<PresidentRaffi> noobs is a term of affection
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: would you like to elaborate on what hanging out in #ubuntu feels like?
<stdin> PresidentRaffi: it's still not acceptable, in any ubuntu channel
<PresidentRaffi> it feels like a place where i understand linux better than most of the other people talking, and can offer my services as a result
<PresidentRaffi> my messages veered offtopic AFTER the suggestions to change my tone
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: oh, because you also said it's like "tutoring poor kids in the city"
<tritium> Would you like to elaborate on that?
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: No.  They didn't.  Would you like me to quote them?
<PresidentRaffi> go right ahead
<PresidentRaffi> tritium: well, more like tutoring kids period
<PresidentRaffi> although most of the tutoring work i've done in reality has been in the city
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Here's a log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108887/
<stdin> having knowledge does not make one exempt from channel rules, no matter how knowledgeable you are
<Flannel> Only the *last* *few* had anyhting to do with the timeframe surrounding your ban.
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: That's a straight /lastlog of you.  No editing.
<PresidentRaffi> let's see..me talking about dpkg's shortcomings
<Flannel> Notice how there's a few offtopics, and *no* support breaking them up?
<PresidentRaffi> me talking about jre and itunes as examples of proprietary incompatibilities and consumer captivity
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: And neither of those topics are on topic.
<PresidentRaffi> me talking about _anu favorably so you will stop banning her
<PresidentRaffi> they aren't now
<PresidentRaffi> well, they were questions asked
<stdin> none of that is on topic for #ubuntu
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: The first thing I told you when you got here:  You have no idea what you're talking about.
<tritium> You calling _anu "weird and obscure", and suggesting we make her a mascot...
<Flannel> anu is *not* banned.
<PresidentRaffi> i didn't call her weird and obscure
<PresidentRaffi> i said she reminded me of somebody who was
<tritium> Insults such as that are not welcome in the channel.
<PresidentRaffi> it was not an insult
<tritium> Truly, it is.
<PresidentRaffi> i was talking about a brilliant poet
<PresidentRaffi> one of my favorites
<PresidentRaffi> and a friend of mine personally
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Regardless of whether it was an insult, it's not Ubuntu support.
<stdin> I think that answers question 1
<PresidentRaffi> ok?
<PresidentRaffi> the point was to facilitate ubuntu support
<PresidentRaffi> by not making her frustrated by antagonistic people in the channel
<stdin> is there a 2nd question?
<PresidentRaffi> you still haven't answered the first
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: The only thing that goes on in #ubuntu is support.  No discussion, no chatting.  No random wolf references.
<stdin> we have, you just refuse to accept the answers
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Actually, we have.  You were offtopic, and refused listen when we warned you about it.
<PresidentRaffi> i refuse to accept them? or you blow my statements widely out of context?
<PresidentRaffi> did you read my first question? a compelling reason for me to remain banned without referencing channel rules
<Flannel> That's why you're banned.  The ban would be at least a few hours (or until a discussion about it occurred).
<PresidentRaffi> if an application of a rule is appropriate, let's hear it
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: The *only* reason to ban is a channel rule.....
<PresidentRaffi> but the rule is a means to an end, not the end in itself
<stdin> the reason is compelling enough for us, maybe not for you
<PresidentRaffi> well, stdin, i used to believe things like that
<bazhang> this is a waste of time.
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Remember what I said about wasting my time?  Your contrived 'conditions' are fast approaching that.
<tritium> Agreed.
<PresidentRaffi> they're not contrived
<PresidentRaffi> they're designed to make you understand that the rules actually exist for a purpose
<PresidentRaffi> and that you should enforce the rules only when they serve that purpose
<bazhang> there is no 'free speech'
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Like I said, the only reason we ban people is becuase of the rules.
<bazhang> there is offtopic for chat
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: the purpose of the offtopic rule:  Keep the channel usable
<stdin> we have told you why you are banned, is there anything else you want to know? if not then it's best to leave
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Regardless, we don't have to explain the rules to you.  If you have a problem with them, there's an appeal process.  Please make use of it.
<PresidentRaffi> the problem here seems to be that i contest your authority
<PresidentRaffi> it appears that if i apologized
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Goodbye PresidentRaffi.
<stdin> feel free not to use the ubuntu channels
<PresidentRaffi> perceived by you as an act of submission
<PresidentRaffi> then this would have been averted
<PresidentRaffi> or if i submitted by conforming to your inane interpretation of the channel rules
 * Flannel nudges someone.
<Tm_T> PresidentRaffi: sorry son, but it's not that (:
<PresidentRaffi> do you remember what i said? i came here to help
<PresidentRaffi> look where we are now
<Flannel> Thank you tritium
<Flannel> Watch for blowback in -ot
<Tm_T> bah, I wanted
<Flannel> Speak of the devil!
<bazhang> <PresidentRaffi> i hate IRCops
<bazhang> in -ot now
<Flannel> bazhang: We can read for ourselvs
<Tm_T> Flannel: not all of us are there
<bazhang> es
<Flannel> tritium: You can ban him in -ot at any time ;)
<bazhang> :)
<Flannel> oh, stdin is on it!
<tritium> I shall
<bazhang> spelling cops too
<stdin> Flannel: I have no +o in -ot though
<Flannel> Really though, he doesn't need a soapbox
<tritium> Everyone should have ops in -ot
<bazhang> yep
 * Flannel sneaks a sharpie onto the IRC rules wiki page, adds "If you manage to actually make Flannel angry at you, you deserve a ban"
<bazhang> haha
<mpeter> now i'd like to contest my ban to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mpeter> seeing as it is, in fact
<mpeter> the offtopic channel...
<Flannel> mpeter: Your prior language is reason enough.
<bazhang> presidentraffi?
<mpeter> is it? but that language wouldn't have been present were it not for your own actions
<mpeter> israel vs. gaza, blah blah blah, neither of them are right
<Flannel> mpeter: I urge you to drop it now.  You likely don't want a ban here as well.
<mpeter> both sides can't end it
<Tm_T> mpeter: sorry, but two bad doesn't make right
<mpeter> you know why?
<mpeter> because each side sees the other side as an adversary
<Tm_T> mpeter: you can end it, right now
<stdin> please leave, you will not be unbanned
<mpeter> they fail to recognize their common humanity
<mpeter> and work towards a mutual interest
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Gary> nothing unusal there
<bazhang> ubuntu and the middle east?
 * Flannel hopes this doesn't turn into a "which channel can I join next" battle
<bazhang> thats a stretch
<tritium> One thing's for sure: He thinks he's a philosopher.
<Tm_T> he's not in k
<Tm_T> tritium: maybe he is
<Flannel> tritium: And he thinks that us banning him is carte blanc for misbehavior.  Just like support gives you the ability to be offtopic.
<stdin> yeah, I find replying to people like that in an emotive maner just fuels the fire. I find it's best to keep a neutral tone with them
<Tm_T> stdin: emotions should be kept back anyway
<Flannel> Blargghgh.
<Tm_T> Flannel: means you should calm down, son (;)
<Flannel> Now that I've wasted time with him, I have no idea if anu actually got help.
<stdin> emotions, Data must be insane to want them :)
<Gary> stdin: it took me too long to realise what you meant there
<stdin> I just hope you're not the only one to get it
<Gary> yeah, room full of geeks an all
<Tm_T> geeks, where?
<tritium> I think we all find that to be true, stdin.
<Gary> there ---->
<Tm_T> I'm happy that I'm no geek nor man
<stdin> tritium: the difficult bit is remembering it when you need it
<Gary> Tm_T: you can be a female geek (look at Myrtti /me hides)
<Gary> you need to emcompass your geekness, it knows no gender boundarys
<stdin> on the net, even girls can have beards
<Gary> lol
<tritium> stdin: I don't believe any of us reacted with too much emotion in that situation.
<bazhang> especially considering that he was out and out trolling
<tritium> I see he's back.
<Flannel> What?
<Flannel> Oh
<tritium> Flannel: see him?
<Flannel> I do!
<Flannel> Sorry, I'm trying to do support ;)
 * Flannel darns those channel purposes.
<Flannel> Hmmm, I wonder if that's a double entendre.
<tritium> He's quiet.  Perhaps he's wondering how we noticed him.
<stdin> same ident, different IP
<Flannel> similar IP
<tritium> yep
<Flannel> likelygrabbed another access point at school or something
<tritium> Shall I remove him for ban-evading?
<Flannel> Probably.
<stdin> they signed on <2 mins after mpeter disconnected, it's probably safe
<tritium> I think it's the right thing to do...
<Flannel> Try just /remove though, he may figure the gig is up, and drop it.
<tritium> Will do.
<tritium> stdin: it's him.  He mentioned being banned in 3 ubuntu channels in #archlinux
<Flannel> Is that a badge of honor?
<stdin> and there's only 1 other user from that institute on freenode
<stdin> it's more likely the same person than not
<Flannel> I know sometimes arch -ot people will raid #u, but.... I imagine that's individuals being dumb
<Gary> what channel is he in?
<tritium> Gary: rkstr?
<tritium> None on freenode currently.
<stdin> he's +i
<|_ocke> sorry au tojoin aain
<|_ocke> it tries to join #ubunt u-offtopic
<bazhang> |_ocke, dont idle here
<Flannel> |_ocke: Aye
<Flannel> bazhang: He's talking, not idling.
<|_ocke> i would like to be unbanned, but i t seems someone has said there are no plans  to unban me
<|_ocke> so i guess i should probably leave since theres nothing i can argue with that
<Flannel> |_ocke: No, I don't believe anyone has said that.  If I remember correctly the last conversation we had ended with you abruptly going AFK
<Flannel> But, you're of course welcome to leave
<|_ocke> i thougt somene said  there were no plans to uhban me when  i stopped trying to quibble
<|_ocke>  i only have working hand hence the   typos, sorry
<|_ocke> one working h a d i mean
<Flannel> |_ocke: Mmm, I don't see anyone saying anything like that.
<tritium> I'm going to bed now.  Have a good night|day.
<Flannel> The last conversation you and I had is available here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108892/
<Flannel> And, assuming you have learned to control yourself better  (and everything else I said), the offer still stands.
<|_ocke> well, i can control myself,and i've also stopped drtinking on weekdays
<Flannel> |_ocke: and you understand that the next time this happens, you'll wind up banned for an even longer period
<|_ocke> i understand
<Flannel> |_ocke: Alright.  I can't do anything at the moment, but I'll see what I can do about it.  If all goes well, the next time you autojoin, you won't be forwarded here.
<|_ocke> understandabale, i appreciate that 
<|_ocke> i promise iwont make you regret it
<Flannel> I appreciate that.
<|_ocke> since starting a full ti me job, i have different priorities than ihad before
<Flannel> |_ocke: Sometimes it takes things like that to put things into perspective.  Also, remember not to idle here, thanks.
<|_ocke> yeah ok i'm out
<|_ocke> till my linux restarts
<|_ocke> which is not often
<|_ocke> i' ve gone several months at a  time besides updates
<Gary> |_ocke: while we would love to chat with you, this is a operator channel, no chat etc, and we ask that people do not idle here (so that we do not have spectators) so could you /part?  I'm sure your ban will be lifted very soon and you'll be able to join the channel again.
<Gary> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Gary> @btlogin
<|_ocke> k
<Gary> reading bantracker, he was very offtopic
<Flannel> Indeed.
<Flannel> But, it was a month ago, he does seem to have grown up a bit, *and* he has understood the fact that if he does it again, it means super-duper long term megaban.
<Gary> I'd give him a go, is it just the -ot ban which redirects here?
<Flannel> Yeah
<bazhang> he has been through this cycle many times
<Gary> I might leave the #ubuntu ban in place till he has shown himself in -offtopic
<bazhang> and *this* time is always the last time
<Flannel> bazhang: Only twice.
<Flannel> And no, that's not accurate either.
<Flannel> Hmmm, maybe thrice?
<bazhang> extensive multiple PM's with him on this very issue
<Gary> nothing too wrong with giving chances, one day they will listen and then you have won
<bazhang> many many warnings and removals
<bazhang> true
 * Flannel knows only whats in BT, and he's seen in -ot/here over the months.
<bazhang> and here's hoping this is the time.
<Gary> turning a troll into a useful member is a great thing
<Flannel> He's not a troll, he just has trouble controlling himself (and maybe misunderstands whats appropriate)
<bazhang> alcohol issues imo
<Flannel> Hopefully that's behind him too.  Which is for his benefit, both online, and in meatspace.
<jussi01> meatspace :
<jussi01> heheheh
 * Flannel can see the headlines now "Ubuntu Ops teams saves local youth from life of delinquency"
<Flannel> Ok, maybe not.
<bazhang> setting the mountpoint in a livecd? one which operates inside of a vm?
<bazhang> and a livecd inside a vm that works as fast an installed system no less
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @btlogin
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<nickrud> why do I always miss the exciting times by minutes
<Jack_Sparrow> MOrning
<tritium> Good morning.
<Jack_Sparrow> <ljgk3423>        looks like a bot
 * jpds watches RocketLauncher in #ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2009-01-25
<Pricey> Bah, forgot setting that fixes hilight -line if you're using format_identify.pl. Anyone remember before I find it googling logs of this channel?
<Flannel> Pricey: Remember any parts of it?  I can just grep the logs of this channel
<Pricey> Flannel: /set
<Flannel> Pricey: And did you say it or did someone else?
<Pricey> i 'think' stdin
<Flannel> I... don't see it, but : http://paste.ubuntu.com/109182/
<jussi01> stdin: is aroundish I think...
<stdin> yeah, but I don't use irssi (much)
<Pricey> aha, 2008/03/03/#ubuntu-ops.txt:[16:31] <no0tic> Pici, PriceChild /set hilight_nick_matches off did the job
<Pricey> then adding a manual hilight for it
<Pricey> I've been sat there, checking that setting is on 'on' and meh
<Pricey> Thanks Flannel.
<Flannel> Um... that's odd.
<Flannel> The vim on the 8.04.2 CDs is newer than the one in the repos.
<stdin> vim 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1 is in hardy-proposed
<Flannel> yeah, its also in 8.04.2 alternate and server ISOs
<Flannel> but not desktop
<Flannel> (and yes, that's odd)
<Flannel> Boooo password stealing idiots
<stdin> hmm, this is odd
<Cpudan80> Warning
<Cpudan80> Balzac is in #ubuntu
<Cpudan80> He needs a permanent kline in my humble opinion 
<Cpudan80> He does nothing except cause trouble in ##windows -- wanted to give you a heads up
<Seeker`> thanks
<Seeker`> Cpudan80: anything we can help you with?
<Cpudan80> no
<Cpudan80> just wanted to give you a warning
<Cpudan80> of course he seems uncharacteristically well behaved
<Seeker`> heh
<ubottu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> baseballer790[Np called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nickrud> well that was very suprising
<Cpudan80> Mez: sorry
<Cpudan80> I didn't know the word itself would highlight...
<Cpudan80> I only highlight on the command
<Mez> nah, he got klined :D
<Mez> or I'd have kb'd
<nickrud> Cpudan80, don't sweat it. Amazing how fast that happened
<vorian> :o
<nickrud> :)
<ScottK> Good $TIMEOFDAY.
<ScottK> DGMurdockIII is link spamming at least #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-devel a bit.  I've asked him to stop.
<ScottK> I'm not saying he should be kicked right now, but I'd appreciate it if someone would keep an eye on him.
<ScottK> Looks like he left.
<ScottK> Good night.
 * stdin dislikes the term "g rated"
<nickrud> really? Seems most people understand it 
<stdin> we don't all know what the motion picture association of america rates as "g"
<nickrud> a point. I guess 'disney' has been the operative word there
<stdin> I could say to people "keep it u rated", but I don't ;)
<stdin> (U == Universal, suitable for all audiences)
<nickrud> nah, that's unrated, it has 'everything' :)
<stdin> universal refers to the audience, as do all the other ratings we have here
<nickrud> think disney cartoon movies
<stdin> so no swearing, but shooting of deer is ok? :p
<nickrud> yep. blood sport is good, ask anyone :)
<Flannel> Uh... what?
<Flannel> "I have 300GiB of data to sort through because I'm moving to the US and only want to take up to about 40GiB with me"
<Flannel> Does that make sense to anyone?
<nickrud> sorta. Maybe he's worried about legality :)
<seektherapy> anyone here?
<nickrud> seektherapy, what can we do for you?
<seektherapy> ok.. I went into the Ubuntu support channel and asked for help with my soundcard, no one can help me there.. Been dealing with this for over a month now .. 
<nickrud> sound is hard to find help with sometimes. However, this channel is for resolving issues relating to how #ubuntu is moderated. It's not a help channel
<Flannel> seektherapy: You didn't say a word in #ubuntu
<seektherapy> "
<seektherapy> yessssssssssssss, i did
<seektherapy> opps.. i am in kubuntu
<nickrud> try asking in #ubuntu, more people are in there normally
<seektherapy> Flannel: i am so tired of this.. why cant Ubuntu be more women friendly
<Flannel> seektherapy: Um, what?
<seektherapy> i bet i wont get help...but i guess i will try
<Flannel> seektherapy: I don't think gender has anything to do with it.
<Flannel> seektherapy: If you have no further business related to this channel, please don't idle here.  Thanks.
<seektherapy> fine Flannel... no girls aloud.. understood
<seektherapy> bye
<Flannel> Now seektherapy is in -bugs
<stdin> I don't get how the problem is apparently she's a she, and that changes things somehow....
<stdin> how did that happen? anyone?
 * stdin is clueless
<nickrud> could be blowback from other experiences.
<stdin> [07:36]<seektherapy> Chipzz: i am actually very new at the OS .. One reason why woman do not find it user friendly
<stdin> that's in response to "there are other ways of getting support. the forums, and filing a launchpad support ticket for example"
 * Flannel isn't even going to touch this.
<Flannel> stdin: The only thing I can think of is that the "eyes on the back of the head" thing gets in the way.
<stdin> it's like, I understand the words, but that's it
<stdin> put the words together and my brain melts :p
<Flannel> stdin: It's possible that seektherapy isn't a girl, but is trying to play the "omg I'm a girl, ^_^" card in order to get attention/sympathy/whatever
<Flannel> Or she is a girl, and .... uh... I don't know.
 * nickrud is truly not going to touch this one, except to note that there's an #ubuntu-women for a reason
<stdin> either way, someone who has super cow powers should watch him/her/it/them/us/everyone in #ubuntu-devel
<stdin> just in case
<nickrud> I only have veal powers, sorry
<Flannel> stdin: in -devel now too?
<stdin> for 25 mins now
<Flannel> Anyone have -ot whos handy?
<stdin> it's official, #freenode has gone insane
<Flannel> yay?
<Flannel> Are parasites eating at its brain?
<stdin> trolling jesus and tor flooders
<stdin> how's that for a sentence! :p
 * Flannel scolds himself for adding purely useless factoids.
<Flannel> Anyone awake?
 * Flannel crosses fingers.
<Flannel> Hi Scubidus
<Scubidus> So whats the point in a perm ban?
<Flannel> Scubidus: No one said anything about a perm ban
<Scubidus> I am banned from #ubuntu
<Scubidus> your the one who did it
<Scubidus> am I wrong?
<Flannel> Indeed, you're banned.
<Scubidus> For?
<Flannel> Do I really need to quote you?
<Scubidus> Do you really have no sense of humor?
<Flannel> Scubidus: You were warned about your language, ad you responded with "fuck im sorry I will", so you were removed as a warning.
<Scubidus> No
<Flannel> Then you returned, and said nothing else until you said "Flannel, You Suck Donkey Balls
<Scubidus> Do you really have no sense of humor
<Flannel> I'm not really sure what's humorous about either of those.
<Gary> Scubidus: #ubuntu is a support channel, not a chat channel
<Scubidus> ....
<Flannel> While I certainly am not personally offended by either of them, they're definately not appropriate behavior.
<Scubidus> are u 12 or something, or was this like the first time you got OPs?
<Scubidus> kickin people left and right is an abuse of power
<Flannel> Scubidus: Going back to your original question, no, it's not a permanent ban.
<Flannel> Scubidus: We ask everyone follow the channel guidelines
<Flannel> You weren't.
<Scubidus> When Is my ban up?
<Gary> Scubidus: all ubuntu channels follow their code of conduct, which relates to language used, as well as other things, the general idea is to keep those channels family friendly, and *nice* for all users
<Scubidus> Flannel?
<Flannel> Scubidus: That depends entirely on you.
<Scubidus> Christ kid you want an apology or somethin
<Flannel> Scubidus: No, I want you to understand and agree to follow the rules.
<Flannel> In case you missed them, they're the following two documents, mixed with some common sense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<tritium> Scubidus: you're not showing any remorse for violating the channel rules.  Why should your ban be lifted until you do?
<Flannel> Scubidus: If you're hazy about the common sense part, we can suppliment those with all of the following (you can enquire with /msg ubottu factoid)
<Flannel> !etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Flannel> But, most of those are purely common sense.
<Gary> as Scubidus has said in pm to me, it seems he did not realise the importance of keeping #ubuntu solely support related, he now knows this
<tritium> All I see above is bad attitude.
<Flannel> Scubidus: With that said, and seeing your current behavior, I suggest you spend a day mulling over the IRC guidelines and especially the code of conduct.  I don't really see any benefit of drawing this out further, but those sorts of things generally best set overnight.
<Scubidus> Flannel
<Scubidus> Go fuck yourself and ur gay ass IRC
<Scubidus> your sorry
<Flannel> Well then, maybe a single day isn't appropriate.
<tritium> (And poor spelling and grammar)
<Flannel> Hopefully he'll take at least a dozen hours or so to come back, and we'll see how he behaves then.
<Gary> that was odd, in pm he was totally different
<Flannel> Not that it's likely to be an issue any time soon, but anyone's free to remove that ban.
<Flannel> Gary: Yeah, I imagine it was just him getting emotional.  He likely was originally joking (although, I don't see how its amusing), and then hurt that we're reprimanding him for something he thought was playful.
<tritium> I certainly won't.  He displayed all attitude, and was incredibly rude.
<Gary> tritium: in pm he was the total opposite
<Flannel> Gary: Certainly odd indeed.
<Flannel> With that, however, I'm running off to sleep.
<tritium> Good night, Flannel.
<tritium> I'm off to bed as well.
<Gary> thats a lovely ircname AE 
<AE> Thanks
<AE> Its been my handle for a couple years now
<AE> I have a little ASCII image of an AE in old english made of the connected AE's
<Gary> I meant your ircname, not nick
<AE> oh lol
<AE> I know dont you love it?
<Gary> not really
<AE> lol
<AE> I just came in too add someone to a list
<AE> but thanks for the semi compliment
<AE> later Gary
<cwillu> what the policy on recommending the removal of standard ubuntu services?
<cwillu> i.e., fixing audio by removing pulseaudio, fixing wireless by installing wicd?
<stdin> usually by creating a blueprint for review
<stdin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<cwillu> sorry, by which I meant: people who regularly suggest people remove such packages to other people in #ubuntu
<cwillu> just spent a while unbreaking somebodies system after somebody had them uninstall pulseaudio to fix their lack of mixing :(
<cwillu> not trying to pick a fight, I just want to know what the policy is regarding that, so I know if I should bother or not :p
<cwillu> or should I be asking this in #ubuntu-irc :p
<shepherd> hi i got banned for talking about religion with warning, but i did not take the warnign seriously.   i'm sorry, will not happen agian please unnnnnban me from ubuntu off topic
<jussi01> shepherd: where were you banned?
<shepherd> a#ubuntu-offtopic
<jussi01> !coc | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<jpds> Hmm: 11:08:01 < ~shepherd> why isn't sudo apt-get pron wokring?
<shepherd> heh :)
<shepherd> agreed
<shepherd> sry i'll sign off now
<shepherd> but i really was banned becuase i dont  believe in god from ubuntu off topic
<shepherd> !coc | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd, please see my private message
<jussi01> !idle | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<topyli> iirc i banned shepherd. if he thinks he was banned because he doesn't believe in god, he hasn't learned much
<elkbuntu> who has ubot4?
<elkbuntu> it just seems odd to skip it :P
<jussi01> elkbuntu: it was around for a while...
<jpds> elkbuntu: I thought no0tic had a 4 at one point.
<elkbuntu> i have no idea. they just seem to appear
<jpds> That would be my fault.
<elkbuntu> ubot5 just needs a namechange
<jpds> elkbuntu: I'll look into it later today.
<elkbuntu> it's not specifically your fault, and it's probably a fair assumption to believe that there needs to be the space filled properly anyway
<jpds> There we go.
<jpds> +ping
<Seeker`> morning
<Tm_T> hi Adola how can we help you?
<Adola> O.o um, I've stumbled in here...On accident 
<Adola> Sorry....
<Seeker`> x1250: how can we help you
<Tm_T> Adola: see topic
<oobe> Hi i have been banned from #kubuntu its on my list of auto join channels and i didnt notice at first i was wondering if i could be unbanned i dont know why i am banned if someone could help i would appreciate it
<x1250> Seeker`, there's a guy on #ubuntu-es giving fork bomb commands publicly. This is not the first time he do such stupid things, I want him k-lined or banned from #ubuntu-es
<Seeker`> jpds: you still about?
<Tm_T> Trabzonspor: hi how can we help you?
<Seeker`> oobe: 2008-12-20T22:21:13 <oobe> i would just like to say penis fucker
<Seeker`> oobe: ring any bells
<Trabzonspor> that person is true what he said I seen it too 
<Tm_T> Trabzonspor: what person where?
<jpds> Seeker`: Nop.
<Trabzonspor> see Seeker`, there's a guy on #ubuntu-es giving fork bomb commands publicly. This is not the first time he do such stupid things, I want him k-lined or banned from #ubuntu-es
<Trabzonspor> that chat
<Seeker`> jpds: you're on the access list for -es?
<jpds> Seeker`: Haven't been there in ages tho.
<Seeker`> oobe: that is the most recent event that matches your nickname on  the bantracker
<x1250> the guy's nick is "dzup"
<Seeker`> jpds: have a look at the guy doing forkbombs?
<bazhang> Trabzonspor, please depart if you have no business here
<Trabzonspor> OK why 
<jpds> On it.
<bazhang> Trabzonspor, check the channel topic
<Trabzonspor> so what use going to do 
<Tm_T> Trabzonspor: thanks for the heads up, it will be dealt with
<Trabzonspor> OK if I was a admin I would block him or band him for weeks
<jpds> x1250: Appears to be silent at teh moment. Will keep eye on it.
<oobe> oh ok Seeker` i didnt know what i did somtimes i random banter when the channel is to quite i wont do it again 
<Jack_Sparrow> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jack_Sparrow> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Trabzonspor: Thankyou for letting us know. We will deal with the issue
<Tm_T> Trabzonspor: thanks, you can go now (:
<Trabzonspor> OK
<Seeker`> oobe: stdin is the one that banned you, you should talk to him to get unbanned, when he is around
<oobe> hm heh its not that important
<oobe> i guess i dont really need to be there i dont require support and i only answer questions occasionally
<Seeker`> well, if you want to be unbanned, you need to speak to stdin when he is around
<oobe> oh ok 
<Seeker`> I dont know when he will be back, but I would say come back in 2 hours and see if he is back
<x1250> jpds, here's what happened: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109414/   he asked what that command did, and asked people to run it.
<Seeker`> oobe: until then, please leave the channel
<jpds> x1250: I speak Spanish, don't worry.
<x1250> jpds, ok, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Any other ops think we should change our factoids for languages to /join #Ubuntu-whatever as the users never seem to get that right and we end up telling them manually
<topyli> Jack_Sparrow: a standard like "this channel is english only. to chat in klingon, do "/join #ubuntu-kl" might work i guess
<Jack_Sparrow> topyli I didnt mean to add a factoid as much as change where we tell them the channel to include the actual command and not just the channel name
<Jack_Sparrow> topyli Sorry took me a sec to understand that Kilngon isnt a language adopted by any country.. yet
<topyli> yes i do see. they usually say something like "klingonese chat in #ubuntu-kl". might change to be more helpful
<topyli> hehe
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, that's the undiscovered country
<Jack_Sparrow> Actually would be cool to have one for that
<topyli> as far as i'm concerned, klingon is welcomme on any channel!
<Jack_Sparrow> Atlantis adopts Klingon as official language
<Jack_Sparrow> topyli Make the channel.. and they will come
<topyli> we would need an operator there who actually speak klingon
<topyli> i couldn't tell when users are offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> who would care?
<topyli> heh, true
<Jack_Sparrow> Half would go there just to learn it
<topyli> there's a finnish MP who has a homepage in finnish, swedish, english and klingon
<topyli> http://www.kasvi.org/index.php?kli
<Moniker42> i'm sure that was at the web designer's request :D
<topyli> dunno, he is a genuine nerd. he does admit in the comments that he had the translation done and doesn't actually speak it himself
<Flannel> 8.04.2 vim trouble #2
<mohi> hey
<mohi> we dont have locobot in #ubuntu-ir. he finished?
<jpds> mohi: Try: #ubuntu-eu, they run the bots.
<mohi> ok ty jpds
<[SkG]> hi
<[SkG]> I was banned from #ubuntu because of issues with my connection, I fixed it, can remove my ban please?
<[SkG]> —› raw 470: #ubuntu ##fix_your_connection Forwarding to another channel
<Mez> @bansearch oobe
<ubottu> No matches found for oobe!n=oobe@220-244-162-235.static.tpgi.com.au in any channel
<Myrtti> hello babes
<Mez> Myrtti: that @ me?
<Mez> @bansearch [SkG] 
<ubottu> No matches found for [skg]!n=dark@unaffiliated/skg/x-897332 in any channel
<[SkG]> ewww that bot is broken
<[SkG]> =P
<Mez> [SkG]: I can't see any forward to that channel
<[SkG]> uhm
<[SkG]> still forwarding
<[SkG]> (23:35:51) ([SkG]) uhm
<[SkG]> (23:35:55) —› raw 470: #ubuntu ##fix_your_connection Forwarding to another channel
<Myrtti> Mez: to everyone in general
<Mez> Myrtti: ah
 * Mez waves
<Mez> might have found it [SkG] one sec
<[SkG]> ok, ty
<Mez> [SkG]: unfortunately, I can't tell if it's actually you
<[SkG]> uhm why?
<[SkG]> it's an ip ban?
<Mez> yeah, and you have a mask
<Mez> which SHOULDNT ban you
<Mez> remember WHEN you were banned?
<[SkG]> eww yes
<[SkG]> Session Close: Fri Jan 23 08:30:23 2009
<[SkG]> Session Start: Fri Jan 23 08:30:23 2009
<[SkG]> European time
<[SkG]> uhmm... 84.76....
<Mez> .xx1.11 ?
<[SkG]> yes
<Mez> your clock is 20 seconds out :D
<[SkG]> maybe
<Mez> try joining
<[SkG]> ty ^^
<Mez> detective work
<Mez> how're you Myrtti ?
<[SkG]> seems that ip bans are strong
<Mez> apparently so :D
<[SkG]> ty for all
<Myrtti> Mez: just back from Littlehampton, knackered but happy. Just had a mug of hot choc and cheking my flickr and stuff
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3221832617/
<Mez> ah, back in finland?
<Myrtti> nope, Warboys
<Mez> where the **** is that?
<Myrtti> Cambridgeshire
<Mez> never mind, google maps to the win :D
 * Mez just finished his last shift at work !
<Myrtti> it's amazing how small place England is and how cramped it is
<Mez> lol, yeah... but we do have some nice countryside :D
<Myrtti> I'm just looking at the flickr map of my pictures and watching the route we just drove back home, and can't believe that short trip can take so little time - but then I always somehow imagine bigger of the Isles is about the size of Finland.
<Seeker`> Mez: how did it go?
<Seeker`> sorry, should me Myrtti 
 * Mez doesnt feel loved
<Myrtti> Seeker`: very nicely, I finished my knitted gift shawl for the Mum just before we left this morning :-) Lovely people.
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> I had cream tea yesterday :-D
<Seeker`> Myrtti: cool. How long did the journey take?
<Seeker`> ooooooooooooh
<Myrtti> quite nice and proper :-P
<Myrtti> the car ride took about three-ish hours
<Myrtti> one way. We left on Friday evening and just returned about an hour ago
<Seeker`> went via the dartford tunnel / bridge on the M25?
<Myrtti> yup, did a detour to Basildon
<Myrtti> that bridge took my breath away
<Seeker`> hehe
<Seeker`> my girlfriend hates driving over it
<Seeker`> Myrtti: meeting the parents went ok then
<Myrtti> very
<Seeker`> :D
<Myrtti> I've got a bag full of Rock from Littlehampton :-D
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> how much longer are you in england for?
<Myrtti> one week :-/
<Seeker`> whatcha got planned?
<Myrtti> nothing really. Work. prolly Cambridge.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-25
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (jimmy_birer1)
<jrib> how com #ubuntu+1 is +r?
<gord> pretty much everything has been +r at one point or another the past week or so
<jrib> true.  Asking because I sent a user there but he was confused when he couldn't join
<Flannel> Can probably remove it until the next wave of attacks
<jrib> k, just wanted to make sure there wasn't another reason since I don't usually idle there
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<jono> hi all
<jono> could someone let me speak in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<jono> I am testing Lernid and I can's speak there
<jono> thanks!
<ubottu> Flare-Laptop called the ops in #ubuntu (skeelol)
<Flannel> 1 hour
<tsimpson> Flannel: it appears to be a script/bot, in response to !lol
<Flannel> Ah.  Does it?
<Flannel> sorry, I'm in a LoCo meeting right now
<Flannel> Ping the guy about it, it might just be a script
<Flannel> if its a bot, handle accordingly :)
<Flannel> or, I'll take care of it after my emeting
<tsimpson> I'll set a forward to here
<tsimpson> but I'm going to sleep soon (4am)
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> as good as I can make it with painkillers and coffee
<Myrtti> o:-/
<Pici> /msg nickserv info $user   will tell if they've completed registration verification
<Myrtti> ikonia: btw, hows that autobleh update of yours doing?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !english ~= s/The #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu channels are/$chan is/
<Myrtti> $chan --> the core channels are
<jussi01> Myrtti: depends on how you define core chans - core support chans, yes.
<jussi01> (ie. #kubuntu-devel allows german for instance)
<Myrtti> ew
<Myrtti> jussi01: I define core chans as *you* define them: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope ;-)
<Myrtti> *nitpick*
 * jussi01 pours a bucket of cold water on Myrtti...
<Myrtti> a tad unnecessary and a bit uncomfortable...
 * Myrtti sniffles
 * jussi01 hands Myrtti a towel and apologises
 * Tm_T hands Ubuntu mugs of coffee to everyone with hug
<Tm_T> jussi01: allows yes, but is still primarily english (:
 * Pici watches the conversation in -offtopic
<Myrtti> ragequits </3
<Pici> His question was answered, /me shrugs
<Tm_T> maybe that was the problem?
 * genii reheats one of the Ubuntu mugs of coffee
<Myrtti> !guidelines > pawan
<Pici> ugh.
<Myrtti> I'm shooting blanks right now
<Pici> I know the feeling
<Myrtti> "oh yes, we've got that !language factoid too!"
<Myrtti> clip is empty, no brain left
<Myrtti> getting tired of watching pawan...
<Tm_T> I'll watch after him for a second
<Pici> He should know better.
<Myrtti> I've got mute loaded
<Tm_T> Myrtti: go ahead
<Tm_T> he is still in the same topic
<Myrtti> I'm not convinced
<Tm_T> mmm, he haven't asked any other questions?
<Pici> Hes been in and out of the channel a few times in the past year or two, usually not a problem like this though.
<Myrtti> thank god he's gone
<Myrtti> !away > Kinetic|work
 * highvoltage waves
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Tijuanense)
<IdleOne> suggestion: update all the !language triggers to include " type /join #ubuntu-es to join the channel " in the respective languages of course.
<ikonia> I thought they already did ?
<ikonia> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> ikonia: most just give the channel names
<IdleOne> but don't include the command
<ikonia> ok, I'll have a chat with the others
<ikonia> see what they think
<IdleOne> thanks
<ikonia> I don't see a problem  with adding it
<Tm_T> IdleOne: thanks (:
<IdleOne> would be most helpful to new users to irc
<Tm_T> ikonia: me neither, and what IdleOne said
<ikonia> I'll update a couple then
<IdleOne> thank you.
<IdleOne> oh I forgot
<IdleOne> maybe also include " right click on #channel " not sure pidgin/empathy supports the /join command
<ikonia> nah, too client specific for me
<IdleOne> well whatever is best so long as we can stop having to tell people /how/ to join a channel
<ikonia> yup, I kno w your pain
<IdleOne> haha
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !ff36 is <reply> To get Firefox 3.6, add the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ , then tell your package manager to look for updates.
<rww> I grabbed that repository from #ubuntu-mozillateam, is the most official one I can find :(
<Tm_T> shouldn't that be !fx36 ?
<rww> Yes, but for 3.5 there was !ff35 :(
<Tm_T> two wrongs doesn't make right (;
<Tm_T> anyway, I hope someone who understands after firefox would take a look at it (:
<ikonia> I'm not happy about pushing out PPA's
<Tm_T> ikonia: depends on what is support policy, I guess
<rww> ikonia: perhaps !fx36 is <reply> Ubuntu does not upgrade to new major versions of packages after release. An *unsupported* version of Firefox 3.6 is available by adding the https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ PPA.
<Tm_T> rww: "ppa from https://..."
<rww> I'm not a huge PPA fan either, but I think it'd be better for people to be using that than some of the various other silly methods out there.
<Tm_T> PPA in
<Tm_T> bah, anyway
<Tm_T> rww: true
<ikonia> rww: I concur the lesser of evils, just seems a sad way to push out software
<Tm_T> ikonia: yu, like what Kubuntu has to do with KDE releases
<ikonia> Tm_T: I don't find that comfortalbe either
<ikonia> comfortable
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-classroom, rzanebr10 said: ubottu: it is ok if it is talking in english
<Seeker`> nalioth: any ideas about Mootbot?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-26
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ganymede said: !no, ask is <reply> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer, he or she will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !ask =~ s/he or she/they/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> er
<ubottu> In ubottu, iflema said: !no, et is WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pici> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Pici> We really need a factoid diff for submissions... /me puts on his todo list
<Pici> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mneptok> !phonehome
<Pici> :(
<mneptok> poor ET. trapped with Elliot.
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<genii> Some spanish crew in #u
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<genii> The hola crap again
<MenZa> Erghf.
 * genii slides MenZa
<genii> a coffee
<MenZa> Thanks :)
<genii> MenZa: :)
 * MenZa huggles genii 
<ubottu> Awesome3000 called the ops in #ubuntu (Linera)
<Myrtti> looking
<Madpilot> overreaction
<Madpilot> or maybe not. thick, trolling, or both?
<Myrtti> on atleast 2 chans
<razertek> hello
<Myrtti> razertek: hi, how can we help you?
<razertek> Myrtti: hi
<razertek> Myrtti: i recently emailed the council about joining the ops, i would like to be on the team
<razertek> I have been reading over the guidelines and so forth
<Myrtti> ok...
<razertek> Myrtti: I am looking to get to know the community better and help others as i learn myself and learn with others
<razertek> Myrtti: I feel for what i know and have learned over the past year of having ubuntu I can be beneficial to the team/irc
<Myrtti> and you've told this on your email?
<razertek> Myrtti: and this seems to be a good starting point to be involved and learn and grow
<razertek> Myrtti: no sir/maim
<razertek> myr i just simple asked about where to start
<Myrtti> ah
<razertek> I have been reading a book by sybex on lpic-1 and have made it through the first half of the book covering exam 101
<razertek> Looking forward to take the first exam early February
<razertek> Myrtti: is there a certain contact or somewhere i need to look to get involved with the team
<MenZa> razertek: An application process for prospective ops is currently being drafted (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2010-January/000857.html).
<MenZa> razertek: The current policy is "we pick ops if we need them" -- I suggest you sit tight and wait for the IRC Council to finish up the guidelines for op approval, then ship off an application :)
<razertek> yes sir
<razertek> =)
<MenZa> Anything else we can help you with?
<Myrtti> in the mean time, you can follow the mailing lists and #ubuntu-irc
<MenZa>  ^ This is good advice, also.
<razertek> definately
<razertek> thank you all
<mneptok> razertek: one thing i wuld encourage you to do while on IRC is to always read a channel's /topic, and make sure you know the rules for being on that channel. it often greatly improves your experience, and people's impressions of you.
<MenZa> razertek: What I think mneptok is trying to say is to adhere to the channel's no-idling policy.
<razertek> mneptok: yes .. i will go now
<MenZa> mneptok: :P
 * mneptok polishes his halo
<Tm_T> good morning, kids
<MenZa> morning, Tm_T
<dholbach> good morning
<mneptok> dholbach: heya
<dholbach> hey mneptok
<mneptok> dholbach: going to Reykjavik next month for a company meeting. i'm responsible for hotel booking and planning an excursion. any advice you may have ...
<dholbach> when we were there we were just in a small hostel-type something, so I can't help with the hotel booking
<mneptok> any ideas for a day-long excursion from the city?
<dholbach> I think all the nice bars and "crazy stuff" like vegetarian restaurants, etc. were in Hverisgata
<dholbach> yep, hang on
<mneptok> lovely!
<dholbach> the blue lagoon is something where all the tourists go, just read up on it on wikipedia or wikitravel and let me have a look for the other one
<mneptok> yeah, that's been suggested. but i'd like to do something that's a bit more than a single destination, since we have all day.
<dholbach> right, let me try to find the name of it
<mneptok> i suggested "swim to Greenland" but was voted down :/
<dholbach> we haven't been there ourselves back then but somebody we got to know did a day-trip to Snæfellsnes and he was really happy he went there, almost all his stories in the bar began with "When we went to Snæfellsnes..."
<dholbach> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snæfellsnes
<mneptok> hmmm ... a bus tour stopping at some nice place may be just the thing. thanks!
<dholbach> no worries
<mneptok> i owe you a lapdance.
<elky> o.O
<dholbach> mneptok: I'll ignore the offer, but thanks
<mneptok> dholbach: you're as bad as my wimpy colleagues that don't want to swim to Greenland :(
<dholbach> there's nothing wrong with a bit of sport in the morning
<mneptok> i love the smell of napalm in the morning. it smells like ... victory.
<elky> ugh.
<elky> mneptok, this is a logged channel, for crying out loud.
<mneptok> elky: yes? and?
<elky> you're being inappropriate.
<mneptok> oh?
<elky> lapdances and napalm are suddenly appropriate?
<mneptok> elky: i'd let dholbach decide what's appropriate between him and me. and i have seen far, far worse from people like Keybuk in far more public channels, like -devel.
<Myrtti> between him and you, but you are on a public channel. I'm surprised you didn't ask in pm
<elky> mneptok, this is a publicly logged channel. It's not just between him and you.
<mneptok> Ubuntu used to be fun. it used to be a place where work was serious, but the people were not. that seems to be changing, and not for the better.
<elky> talk about lapdancing and chemicals that strip skin from people were never really part of "fun" for me.
<mneptok> elky: you do realize the napalm bit is a movie quote, yes?
<elky> mneptok, i don't care.
<elky> i'm sure i can find "yo momma" jokes in movies too.
<elky> i'm sure i can find *worse* "jokes" in movies as well.
<elky> doesn't make them ok.
<jussi01> Now lads and ladies, really, this discussion isnt taking us anywhere. Being oversensitive to items that come up in everyday life doesnt help, but being undersensitive to other peoples feelings also doesnt help. Lets try and not bite each other too hard ok?
<elky> jussi01, i don't want an every day life full of lap dances and http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/d4/TrangBang.jpg/250px-TrangBang.jpg
<Myrtti> *sigh* meowbuntu...
<mneptok> that URL is far more inappropriate than anything i typed.
<elky> mneptok, that url is what napalm is.  research Kim Phúc for a moment
<mneptok> elky: i'm well aware of what napalm is. but your condescension is quite tasty served with my cocoa. thanks!
<Madpilot> Myrtti, Linux for Cats? rly?
<Myrtti> Madpilot: a person in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> Myrtti, heh. beats "Guest12345" or "ubuntu" :)
<Myrtti> ooh. pain gone. *dance*
<Tm_T> kind reminded to all: we are supposed to be a good example
<ubottu> paulproteus_ called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Tm_T> someone please ^
<tsimpson> what's going on?
 * Myrtti looks
<elky> can someone s/elkbuntu/elky/ for the #ubuntu-women ops factoid please. I'm not sure i remember how to do the per-channel updates
<topyli> troll on -women
<Myrtti> who, where?
<Tm_T> he's quiet now, for a second
<topyli> jiam
<elky> topyli, JimAM
<Myrtti> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> elky: should be done now
<elky> thanks
<Tm_T> sillyness, bacta trying to guide the lost (:
<ikonia> sillyness = bacta being in a channel
<Tm_T> ikonia: not entirely (:)
<jussi01> bacta has just as much right to be there as everyone else, as long has he behaves himself
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> and he's been behaving pretty well lately
<elky> jussi01, his mere presence there makes several people in that channel *very* uncomfortable based on encounters with him elsewhere. depends if you want women feeling safe in the for-women-to-feel-wanted channel
<Tm_T> elky: true that too, has anyone said about it?
<elky> don't mistake social fallacies of geekdom for How Things Should Be Done.
<elky> Tm_T, nobody's game to say anything because they'll get treated like crap for doing so.
<Tm_T> elky: shouldn't
<elky> indeed.
<ikonia> jussi01: don't talk political nonsense, at least be honest
<Tm_T> what bit worries me is his enthusiasm to be "a good guy" exactly in that channel
<ikonia> hes a knonw issue - while he behaves he has every right - he doesn't behave though
<ikonia> Tm_T: that fact that you're worried about why he's being nice - is a bad sign of how much of a problem he is
<Tm_T> ikonia: exactly (:
<Tm_T> but then again, he's been behaving
<tsimpson> if he's causing issues in there, why is he not banned?
<elky> he's trying to prove himself to certain folk with complete disregard for how he makes others feel, and this is in itself an issue with his behaviour profile.
<ikonia> tsimpson: because he has had another chance for his 1000+ bans
<elky> tsimpson, i want to ban him from there. I don't want to deal with the "but you're making the men feel unsafe" crap that keeping women safe involves.
<ikonia> his behaviour of late has been pretty much sit in a channel and be silent - that's not "good", but evenly so, it's not bad
<elky> tsimpson, it's a ridiculous, poisoned and complicated situation, and it's hurting me way too much right now.
<tsimpson> if his being in the channel is an issue, then the u-w leadership should make a decision about it
<elky> the u-w leadership doesn't really understand the situation and is more likely to go for the "but you're scaring men"
<Tm_T> elky: if this is brought up by man?
<Tm_T> ...this shouldn't matter, argh
<Tm_T> I hate this
<elky> Tm_T, welcome to how i feel right now.
<Tm_T> elky: pretty much how I feel about too many things ):
<elky> i don't really know how to take the issue to her. i really don't.
<elky> i suspect it'd result in a lot of flailing and trying to please everyone.
<Tm_T> elky: if you know who has trouble bacta being around, get them forward to me, and I'll try to collect something, perhaps?
<elky> Tm_T, i've just PM'd you. see the dilemma?
<Tm_T> roger
<elky> Seeker`, is mootbot b0rken somewhere?
<lhavelund> MenZa: Die.
<Myrtti> lhavelund: /msg nickserv ghost :-P
<Tm_T> kids...
<lhavelund> Myrtti: It's still connected.
<lhavelund> So, no.
<lhavelund> It's just refusing my in-bound ssh connection.
<lhavelund> Which is REALLY weird.
<jussi01> MenZa's dead...
<jussi01> :P
<lhavelund> Apparently it is.
<lhavelund> I am changing host veeery soon.
 * lhavelund growls.
 * Tm_T loves his/her/its host
<gord> ihavelund sounds like an email virus
<lhavelund> IT'S AN L, YOU SILLY BEAR.
<lhavelund> GO BACK TO MONOSPACE.
<lhavelund> >:(
<gord> sure looks like an I
<lhavelund> No, it does not.
<lhavelund> There's a very clear difference. >:(
<gord> okay then Ihavelund
<lhavelund> :(
<Mamarok> who is that meowkubuntu person in #kubuntu?
<Mamarok> he is telling people to Google or "do you expect us to spoonfeed you"...
<Tm_T> he is the meowubuntu elsewhere
<Tm_T> known to be bit troublish
<Tm_T> anyway, gotta go
<Mamarok> I am that close to kick that person
<lhavelund> ._.
<ikonia> lhavelund: whats up?
<Mamarok> gah, what's wrong with people today? Full moon or so?
<ikonia> maybe a little
 * ikonia realigns himself
<Myrtti> !pm > pintook
<Pici> blar?
<genii> Pici: I was pondering that myself
<Pici> Blar is how I feel on monday mornings.
<Myrtti> broken English
<pleia2> s/monday//
<Pici> pleia2: :)
 * genii goes back to smashing out wall sections to get at the plumbing
<jumanjiko> hi how do i play HD movies ?
<ikonia> hi there
<ikonia> you need to join #ubuntu to ask that, or you may have been forwarded here from #ubuntu due to a previous issue, on moment while I check please.
<Myrtti> jumanjiko: your ident has the word fuck in it. you'll not get to #ubuntu before you change that
<jumanjiko> oh
<jumanjiko> ok thanks
<ikonia> Myrtti: ooh, well spotted
<Myrtti> ikonia: not the first time he's been here, I noticed it then
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I didn't see it at all when he joined, thank you
<Oppe> hey, i cant join at ubuntu it forwards me here
<Pici> Oppe: Please remove the ident you have configured for your irc client. Its currently set as 'fuck'.
<Pici> s/remove/chaneg/
<Pici> change rather.  (stupid fingers)
<Oppe> oh ok..
<Oppe> thx
<Mamarok> ouch, student at a prestigious technical highschool like epfl, but still using silly idents...
<Tm_T> ?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: his ident says epfl.ch, that's one of the 10 best Technical Highschools in the world, bet in Switzerland
<Mamarok> best*
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> Mamarok: that's the thing, being smart in school doesn't mean being smart in social stuff
<Mamarok> indeed
<h00k> just wanted to let you know quick that skeelol in #ubuntu is a bot and seems to be autoresponding to triggers and !google
<h00k> appears to be a bot, anyway.
<h00k> thanks!
<Pici> odd
<Pici> 14:14:08 <?m4j> trek: how can i get in touch with jono
<gord> why, you whisper "jono..." softy into the wind of course
<Pici> gord: I thought you had to say his name three times
<gord> well yeah but then he shows up in the mirrors and kills the version of you in the mirror. do you want to go about the rest of your life with no soul? didn't think so
<mneptok> i thought he would then show up and wreck your miniature town.
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Nikty)
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Nikty)
<steffan> ubottu shows this output for vpn 'From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN'
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steffan> s/from/for
<tsimpson> !vpn ~= s/From/For/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<tsimpson> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Pici> It probably should have more information too
<tsimpson> genii is a stealthy editor
 * genii sips
<genii> tsimpson: Right now I have a minute or two here and there... not enough to give extensive help in #k, #u, etc but at least to make minor edits. Shoulda probably noted it here though
<tonyyarusso> Are packages ever updated in the 'karmic' repository section, or does everything go to either 'karmic-updates' or 'karmic-backports' ?
<tonyyarusso> errrrr, I meant 'karmic-security', not backports
<tsimpson> only -updates and -security packages should be updated
<Myrtti> would someone have a look at -ot while I go and sleep for a while?
<gord> i'll keep an eye open Myrtti
<Myrtti> thankies
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: how can we help ?
<HOTSAUCE> You kicked me. ;_;
<ikonia> yes, you spammed the channel with a request to join other channels
<HOTSAUCE> I didn't spam.
<HOTSAUCE> I said it once.
<ikonia> you did
<ikonia> that's still spam
<HOTSAUCE> mkay?
<HOTSAUCE> Nej.
<ikonia> spam doesn't have to be multiple posts
<ikonia> are you aware of the channels rules
<HOTSAUCE> Did you even look in #1000,0?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> are you aware of the channels rules
<HOTSAUCE> No
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> !ircguidelines | HOTSAUCE
<ubottu> HOTSAUCE: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> !coc | HOTSAUCE
<ubottu> HOTSAUCE: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<HOTSAUCE> Cool story, bro.
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: check out those links, they explain your expected behaviour in the ubuntu channels
<HOTSAUCE> I didn't post a room.
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: you've just re-joined #ubuntu and tried to do it again
<ikonia> you're now banned
<HOTSAUCE> I didn't even post a room to join.
<HOTSAUCE> Lawlz.
<ikonia> you appear to be trying to provoke something, so I request you leave the channel and read the rules of the channel as you testing the rules in #ubuntu is a disruption
<HOTSAUCE> "you where told not to"
<HOTSAUCE> Where?
<ikonia> I told you in here not to do it
<coolkehon> hi
<ikonia> hello
<coolkehon> HOTSAUCE: are u an op?
<HOTSAUCE> Obviously not.
<coolkehon> how come ubuntu is so cool
<ikonia> coolkehon: what do you need from the operators today
<coolkehon> HOTSAUCE: i mean a ubuntu person thingy -.-
<coolkehon> ikonia: nothing
<coolkehon> just saying hi
<ikonia> coolkehon: if you don't need anything please respect the channel topic and leave the channel
<coolkehon> ok
<coolkehon> sorry
<ikonia> thank you
<HOTSAUCE> Yes, I own ubuntu. coolkehon
<coolkehon> good bye my friends
<coolkehon> ?
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: enough
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: if there is nothing else, please leave the channel
<HOTSAUCE> NEVER
<HOTSAUCE> :D
<coolkehon> kick him!!!
<HOTSAUCE> coolkehon, I created ubuntu.
<ikonia> HOTSAUCE: please leave if there is nothing more to discuss
<HOTSAUCE> Why don't you leave as there is nothing more to discuss?
<coolkehon> is the ban on shellium still there
<ikonia> coolkehon: please leave if you have nothing more to discuss
<coolkehon> i'm not sure how to check it
<coolkehon> that is the discussion
<coolkehon> there was a ban about a few weeks ago
<ikonia> coolkehon: no, I don't believe it is, you're welcome to try joining the channel, if you have a problem please let us know
<coolkehon> on shellium members
<ikonia> I don't believe that is still there
<coolkehon> i'd have to change my mask
<coolkehon> ok thanks
<coolkehon> why hasn't HOTSAUCE been kicked yet?
<HOTSAUCE> Because they can't kick me.
<ikonia> coolkehon: please leave the channel if you have nothing more needed form the operators
<HOTSAUCE> LOL
<coolkehon> ikonia: i like guyz so ima leave
<HOTSAUCE> oops.
<coolkehon> hi mneptok and bye
<ikonia> thank you
<mneptok> yessah
<coolkehon> can i just chill here
<coolkehon> i won't say anything
<neconide> coolkehon, good idea
<ikonia> guys - please check the topic
<coolkehon> sorry
<coolkehon> will do i neglected to read it before
<coolkehon> Please exit the channel once your issue is dealt with. | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel
<ikonia> neconide: do you need anything ?
<coolkehon> oh
<coolkehon> mk
<neconide> hmmmm
<neconide> ikonia, what do I have to say to be able to idle, yes or no?
<ikonia> neconide: if you don't need anything from the operator team, please don't idle
<ikonia> coolkehon: that goes for you too
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<neconide> uhm
<elky> anything you need to witness here you can do so via the logs above. enjoy.
<neconide> I do need something actually
<neconide> unban me from #debian
<ikonia> neconide: please ask
<coolkehon> oh
<ikonia> neconide: we don't control debian
<coolkehon> sorry forgot to part :P
<elky> neconide, outside our scope.
<neconide> elky, you lie
<ikonia> same guy as hotsauce trolling gentoo by the looks of it
<elky> what's the moon phase?
<ikonia> stupid phase
<elky> i think i need a gnome panel symbol that draws data from a lunar almanac
<elky> surely there is one...
<ikonia> make one !
<elky> :-/
<elky> i prefer it when they make themselves :P
<ikonia> ha
<topyli> there used to be a moon applet iirc in the 40s, but it was too fun for gnome2
<topyli> it's okay though, they kept wanda so i'm happy
<elky> anyway, i need to *whimper* go back to work. if you find a spare time machine, gimme, mkay?
<ikonia> no problem
 * Mamarok has just checked the Moon widget in her panel...silly week ahead :(
<mneptok> sudo apt-get install glunarclock
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-27
<rww> Hello. I just got Chimpout PM spam from OrgulloCachanill
<rww> Looks like the only channel we share is #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Some_Person> someone please ban OrgulloCachanill
<Some_Person> He PM spammed me
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (OrgulloCachanill)
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (OrgulloCachanill in-channel spam)
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> dinner time
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<tsimpson> I knew that would happen
<Flannel> What'd you break?
<tsimpson> nothing, #freenode is being attacked, and now #ubuntu
<tritium> Good evening.
<dholbach> good morning
<tritium> Good morning, dholbach.
<dholbach> hey tritium
<tritium> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<rumpsy> i can't able to join in #ubuntu, its forwarding to another channel of ubuntu
<jussi01> rumpsy: have you read the topic in that channel?
<rumpsy> no
<rumpsy> i'm in #ubuntu-read-topic
<jussi01> rumpsy: well that would be a good start - especsially as the channel name is...
<jussi01> is #ubuntu-read-topic
<rumpsy> yes :)
<rumpsy> okay, i'll read topic
<rumpsy> it has a website link too
<rumpsy> I'm in that website now
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<MenZa> Morning Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> moin MenZa
<Myrtti> trolls in the morning make me sad and grumpy
<MenZa> Any time of the day for me.
<MenZa> But yes.
 * MenZa slides Myrtti a coffee.
<Myrtti> the story of my life, but with the distant extremes removed http://www.phdcomics.com/comics.php?f=1272
<Myrtti> ohai nixternal_ ♥
<MenZa> hihi nixternal_
<jussi01> hrm, is it really that hard to follow some instructions to fix a buggy router that people feel the need to ban evade?
<elky> the instructions provided in the /topic?
<Myrtti> jussi01: apparently so
<jussi01> yeah
<nixternal> howdy
<elky> that nobody reads...?
<Myrtti> elky: not even after being told here to read it
<jussi01> elky: the guy came in here, asked, got told to read topic, reconnected a few times then changed nick...
<jussi01> who feels like /msging him?
<Myrtti> what we need is an automated function in the bot for rock paper scissors lizard Spock
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> tsimpson: how about it? :D :D
<jussi01> Myrtti: or a @random name1 name2 name3
<jussi01> and it spits out one of them
<Myrtti> jussi01: yeah, that would be brilliant
<jussi01> that should be very easy to implement
<tsimpson> I'm pretty sure supybot does have a random plugin
<Myrtti> yakshaving ♥
<tsimpson> see the Games plugin
<Myrtti> so, I say Spock.
<jussi01> tsimpson: is a genius!
 * jussi01 waits a moment
<jussi01> @random tsimpson jussi01 Myrtti
<ubottu> Myrtti
<Myrtti> crap.
<jussi01> Myrtti: you are up :)
<Myrtti> *ahem*
<Myrtti> this can't end well
<jussi01> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> the pm with him
<Myrtti> I'm not on my rosiest moods
 * jussi01 hugs Myrtti
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f7ff34180
<ikonia> more attacks ?
<Myrtti> the bots don't like that at all
<Myrtti> ikonia: btw hows the script going?
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> the bots are totally out of it
<Myrtti> told you so
<jussi01> Myrtti: I see you were successful, well done!
<Myrtti> would've been easier without the netsplit...
<ikonia> Myrtti: borkage
<ikonia> not given it the attention it deserved due to work commitments
<Myrtti> meh. now he wants half-ops or voice.
<ikonia> who ?
<ikonia> what ?
<Myrtti> rumpsy...
<ikonia> can't read the topic........but wants more control ?
<Myrtti> people have their aspirations
<ikonia> nothing wrong with that
<Myrtti> done.
<Myrtti> I need more coffee
<mneptok> i need sleep
<Myrtti> (done talking to him)
<ikonia> sleep Myrtti
<ikonia> oops
<Myrtti> mneptok: sounds like a good idea
<mneptok> Myrtti: you can have the guest bedroom.
 * mneptok checks
<mneptok> yup! clean sheets!
<mneptok> i was fairly sure i washed those after our last guests left.
<Myrtti> [11:36] < MetaBot> package question from cmmenke on #ubuntu: am i allowed to  ask evil questions? like thus of what would seem to be  malicious intent?
<Myrtti> have I mentioned how much I love #ubuntu-meta?
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Myrtti> oh *sigh*
<ikonia> yup
<ubottu> In ubottu, teilnehmer said: !amarok is the default audio player in Kubuntu.
<Myrtti> !amarok
<Myrtti> surprising
<jussi01> !amarok is <alias>players
<ubottu> But amarok already means something else!
<jussi01> !unforget amarok
<ubottu> I suddenly remember amarok again, jussi01
<jussi01> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Myrtti> :-X
<jussi01> !no, amarok is <alias>players
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Myrtti> *sigh* stupidity about in #ubuntu
<bazhang> peke is usuario as well
<bazhang> and he's back
<Myrtti> and gone
<bazhang> yoli
<Myrtti> !away > rtg|away|z
 * Pici waves
<Pici> Things look busy
<jussi01> hi Pici
<Myrtti> I'm becoming paranoid
<jpds_> Myrtti: ...and complicated.
<Myrtti> did "/lastlog daan" in #ubuntu, and now I'm suspecting that someone is building a botnet :-<
<Pici> Myrtti: Thats all the same person though.
<bazhang> that's emperor15, just did an unmute on him earlier (daan)
<Pici> blar
<Pici> meh.
<Pici> I don't like these: "I want to upgrade": "No you don't, wait for 10.04" or "Always do a clean install"
<Myrtti> me neither.
<Myrtti> proper release >-|
<Myrtti> there's something brewing on #ubuntu, but I don't know what
<Myrtti> blerp
<ballsac> hello
<ballsac> ballsac here
<elky> for any particular purpose?
<ubottu> bullgard called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi01> hiya ballsac, something you need fromus?
<ballsac> jussi01 hello
<ballsac> yes, i do
<ballsac> I just downloaded a new version of ubuntu, it's a FULL VERSION plus working keygen.
<ballsac> It's clean, I checked it with norton. But there's a problem. the .iso does not burn well on a CD
<Myrtti> ehheh
<ballsac> does ubuntu usually give this problem?
<ikonia> ballsac: stop wasting time and just leave if this is the best you've got to converse with
<ballsac> ikonia: your name is interesting. could you make your msgs interesting too?
<ikonia> ballsac: do you need anything from the operator team ?
<ballsac> anyways, does ubuntu .iso's generally have this problem? or is the the version that's on rapidshare
<ballsac> ikonia: yes, I would like a glass of apple juice, please.
<ikonia> ballsac: you know very well you don't need a keygen
<ballsac> make mine a double.
<ikonia> ok - enough
<ikonia> ballsac: please leave the channel
<ballsac> hello
<ballsac> ballsac here
<jpds_> What an interesting bloke.
<lolsac> hello
<lolsac> lolsac here
<lolsac> stop being rude to me
<Pici> Thats why I have my alias setup to ban after kicking.
<Myrtti> oh *sigh*
<Myrtti> lag 41...
 * Myrtti looks around and touches the water with toe
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (thom_)
<Myrtti> this is getting a bit boring
<ikonia> massive lag
<jussi01> yup
<ikonia> what's going on at the moment?
<ikonia> what's kicked all this off ?
<Levia> Just fyi - the thom_ person who just got kickbanned from #ubuntu, last words were 'STUPID BABY BROTHER' he said it in dutch.
<ikonia> Levia: no problem, thats
<ikonia> thanks
<Myrtti> what nuthouse is this?
<genii> Arkham Asylum.. ?
 * ikonia hands Myrtti flowers
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Riverthief fork bomb)
<Myrtti> seriously
<ikonia> Myrtti: easy there
<Myrtti> is it really full moon?
<Myrtti> I feel like it is
<Myrtti> has to be
<ikonia> it has been an odd day or two,
<niko> if +R in launchpad already needed ?
<Myrtti> where should we direct the trolls to discuss the Firefox-Yahoo thing?
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> this is seriously unfunny
<ikonia> -ot ?
<Myrtti> yeah, tried that now
<ikonia> Myrtti: you're on good form today
<Myrtti> I'm surprised about that
<Myrtti> in general I've been in a quite murderous mood
<Myrtti> nnnggghhhghghghghgghgh
 * genii hides all the dangerous pointy-stabby things
<Myrtti> is there a set ip range for spain?
 * Myrtti feels tempted
 * ikonia mises hobbsee's pink fluffy pointer of doom
<Pici> er
<Myrtti> what on earth is going on again
<Pici> I have +d on Usario*estandar*de*guadalinex, but somone with that realname was able to get in
<Dominian> Pici: If you want it to trip on any occurrence.. probably wrap the entire thing in * so: *Usario*estandar*de*guadalinex*
<Dominian> should catch just about everything
<Pici> Dominian: I'll try, thanks.
<Dominian> np
<ubottu> onetinsoldier called the ops in #ubuntu (Imtiaz)
<Myrtti> SERIOUSLY!
<Pici> argh
<genii> eagles0513875 Will likely be in here soon ban-appealing ( from what he's saying in #k-ot ). Just some fore-warning.
<Pici> ty :)
<genii> np
<Pici> Where was he banned?
<Pici> nm
<eagles0513875> hi guys i would like to have my ban reconsiderd. this happened 5 yrs ago
<jussi01> eagles0513875: lying doesnt help
<eagles0513875> jussi01: im not lying
<jussi01> eagles0513875: 5 years?
<eagles0513875> ya i started using kubuntu with edgy in 05
<eagles0513875> when i started college
<eagles0513875> alot has changed since then
<jussi01> But thats not when you were banned. and thats also 4 years ago ;)
<jussi01> or less
<eagles0513875> any chance on getting that reviewed and removed
<eagles0513875> there is no chance on getting it reviewed?
<jussi01> eagles0513875: In all honesty, I can review it, but while you come here and give me untruths, my hands are somewhat tied.
<eagles0513875> u honestly expect me to remember how long its been since i was banned? all i remember was it happened when i was first started using kubuntu
<eagles0513875> it was prior to gutsy release for sure
<jussi01> eagles0513875: no, but I do expect you to be honest with me
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I have 3 bans in 2008 and one in 2009
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> im talking about the ban in motu channel which is older
<eagles0513875> can you tell me what these bans are
<jussi01> [21:45:23] <ubottu> Match: eagles0513*!*@* by Hobbsee in #ubuntu-motu on Oct 06 2008 01:03:58 (ID: 5218)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: i honestly dont remember what the 2 from 08 09 were for :(
<eagles0513875> lately i have been quite well behaved in the channels
<eagles0513875> kubuntu i dont even talk ubuntu+1 i dont mozilla team i dont unless i have questions and im helping them out
<eagles0513875> only channel im quite active in is offtopic
<eagles0513875> i would like to become a productive contributor to the community and i can be if im given the chance
<jussi01> eagles0513875: ok, Im going to let you think about it some, you can come back in 2 weeks and have a talk about it. please don't lie to me - if you cant remember, then say that, dont make up figures.
<Pricey> jussi01: Could I stop you one moment please?
<Pricey> jussi01: 2 years is ridiculously long time.
<jussi01> eagles0513875: lets pause a moment
<Pricey> jussi01: I'm not surprised that after that length of time, eagles cannot remember.
<jussi01> Pricey: Im well aware of that
<Pricey> What is the point in this ban?
<Pricey> Has it been reviewed recently?
<Pricey> Has anyone spoken to Eagles about it recently?
<jussi01> Pricey: yes, and yes
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> when was the last time i was in here asking about it?
<Pricey> eagles0513875: PM also counts, if you have been approached by operators there?
<eagles0513875> ok maybe i might have talked to ikonia about it but thats it but that was a few months ago
<jussi01> ikonia: has spoken to eagles0513875 multiple times.
<Pricey> So what's the plan?
<eagles0513875> btw i think i remember the ban in 08
<eagles0513875> hobbsee and i had made an agreement if i went into motu or any of the devel channels i wasnt allowed to talk in them
<jussi01> Pricey: all Im asking is that eagles0513875 comes by in 2 weeks, having thought about how to approach asking for a review.
<eagles0513875> one day i accidentally said somethign and bam instant ban but then again i admit that was my fault cuz i forgot our agreement
<Pricey> jussi01: I think his join and request was perfectly acceptable.
<jussi01> Pricey: well I disagree. eagles0513875, Ill see you in 2 weeks.
<eagles0513875> :(
<Pricey> He's forgotten how long it was? Yeah, he exagerated, on purpose or not. He was polite, he 'requested' rather than demanded.
<Pricey> He's stated his reason, his aim.
<Pricey> time does not cure all
<eagles0513875> and not to mention another thing that i think woudl send the ubuntu line to the forefront would be my idea i have for my thesis
<eagles0513875> i shall vacate this channel as im guessing a verdict has been reached
<Pricey> I guess I'll see you in two weeks eagles0513875. Have fun.
<Pricey> So what are we looking for jussi01?
<Pici> Hrm. He said he had to leave.
<Pricey> Pici: hmm?
<mneptok> Pricey: got a mo' for a PM?
<Pricey> sure
<ikonia> Pricey: ping
<Pricey> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> Pricey: may I give you a short pm just to give you a little context on something that hopefully may make a few things fit a bit easier for you
<Pricey> no need to ask permission
<ikonia> ok
<Pici> Does anyone happen to remember the irc clients that we had join #ubuntu by default?
<ikonia> Pici: xchat for sure
<ikonia> (xchat-gnome too)
<genii> Konversation would go to #k unless you did the kubuntu-desktop install from Ubuntu then it liked #u as well
<Myrtti> Pici: I don't know if they've changed the start page of their Firefox, IIRC the Ubuntu one has a irc://freenode/ubuntu on it?
<Pici> Myrtti: I'll make a note of it.
<Pici> Myrtti: Working on your email to the ircc now :)
<Myrtti> Pici: figured as much ;-)
<Pricey> jussi01: howdy. I think i assumed a little too much earlier on and didn't realise we were speaking solely about the devel & motu channels. Are we really the best people to deal with this...?
<Pici> I'd like to reach out to the person who originally set the ban Hobbsee and discuss with her at least a probationary period for eagles.
<Pici> Or have someone who is more knowledgable about to situation to discuss that.
<Pricey> That sounds like a much better plan of action, i wouldn't be nearly so gung-ho with the devel channels as I may have appeared to be earlier on.
<Pici> for the record, I had no intention of clearing the bans without talking to her or another dev before doing so.
<Myrtti> thoughts of alteregoa?
<ikonia> hello BigDaddyCool
<BigDaddyCool> hello
<BigDaddyCool> sry, was just wondering what the chan is about
<ikonia> BigDaddyCool: how can we help you today ?
<ikonia> ahhh, check the /topic but it's the channel for discussing issues with the running or people in the #ubuntu core channels
<BigDaddyCool> okay thanks
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> In ubottu, steffan said: XChat is a X Window System-based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto for help.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-28
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (Stefan91)
<MenZa> ubottu: tell eltume about o4o
<Flannel> MenZa: I don't see how that's inappropriate
<MenZa> Flannel: well, borderline
<Flannel> MenZa: It was effectively a factual question
<MenZa> True, I suppose
<Flannel> Just as if I had asked "In what verse does Falstaff claim to be the cause of wit in men" or something similar.
<MenZa> Aye, I guess.
<tritium> Good evening, Flannel, MenZa.
<Flannel> HOwdy tritium
<MenZa> morning tritium!
<tritium> :)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<MenZa> Flannel: I suggest +R-r with a message in /topic.
<MenZa> I'm not sure if CTCP requests to /channel/ are still sent to individual users, though
<MenZa> In which case, +r is also a good idea.
<MenZa> Seems like +R is fine
<Flannel> yeah, that's why I was pondering them to begin with
<MenZa> I'd rather have genuine unidentified users be met with "Hi, please identify" than being locked out.
<MenZa> @ Flannel ^
<tsimpson> when they attempt to send a message to a channel the server does send them a message
<MenZa> tsimpson: so if I ctcp a channel with something, it is sent to the individual users?
<Flannel> MenZa: They get the same thing when they attempt to j... yeah
<MenZa> if I'm -e
<tsimpson> MenZa: if you ctcp a channel, it gets sent to everyone in the channel, it's just a PRIVMSG
<tsimpson> same as any other message to a channel, all in there can see it
<MenZa> but PRIVMSGs are blocked if the channel is +R
<MenZa> What I'm curious about is if the channel is +R if it just PRIVMSGs every individual user
<tsimpson> if it's the http post exploit, then it won't
<tsimpson> and most simple script won't either
<MenZa> this seems to have dodged it
<MenZa> they join, sit for a bit, then part.
<tsimpson> +R does not stop them joining
<tsimpson> that's +r
<MenZa> I am aware
<MenZa> But it's not really a problem for them to join
<MenZa> As long as they don't CTCP spam.
<tsimpson> it's only an issue for those who are already there, trying to send messages
<MenZa> tsimpson: if they're unidentified, the message is blocked, so what does it matter?
<tsimpson> I mean for real uses, not attackers
<MenZa> oh, aye
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (Electa)
<Myrtti> lots of excesss flood by same people
<tsimpson> due to the CTCPs
<Myrtti> anyone? im on my  n800 so limited resources
<tsimpson> the attacks are in other channels, so not much we can do
<nalioth> we're trying to keep up :/
<Myrtti> apart from forwarding to another channel?
<Flannel> They should settle down soon
<nalioth> just keep the two "R"s close at hand
<Myrtti> aptitude full-upgrade?
<Myrtti> never heard
<tsimpson> it's the new name for dist-upgrade I think
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<elky> please tell me dist-upgrade remains a valid alias...
<tsimpson> it does, for now at lease
<Flannel> just use apt-get!
 * Flannel hides.
<elky> i'm more thinking about finger memory and so forth
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
<ubottu> mobi-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (terje)
<Myrtti> how boring
<Myrtti> help?
<MenZa> Myrtti: ahum?
<Myrtti> nothing
<Myrtti> I set the channel +R in lack of better solutions
<MenZa> :)
<MenZa> Ah, CTCP flood?
<Myrtti> no, "Install Gentoo"
<MenZa> I wasn't following.
<MenZa> Myrtti: Set it +Rr then; unregistered users will be forwarded to -unregged instead
<gord> freenode is rapidly becoming a registered only world it seems
<Myrtti> I just love when I'm told how to do my ops business after being one for 10 years
<Myrtti> it just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> if anyone else wants to look at the discussion at #ubuntu right now, since I can't think of any way of making it go all support issues again, I'd appreciate
<Myrtti> seriously
<MenZa> ubottu: tell Zosimos about guidelines
<MenZa> ubottu: tell Zosimos about coc
<Myrtti> Tm_T: could you have a word with Knubbel the next time you see him online? I agree that his bans should probably stay put, but he joined #xubuntu to ask kubuntu questions.
<Myrtti> I'm still a bit sceptic on his explanation that his reason for cursing on the channels is tourettes...
<Gary> did zosimos get any more pm's than those two above?
<Myrtti> does anyone confess making the bot send him any more pms?
<Myrtti> I didn't
<Gary> no worries, the user is probably just in the mood for a moan
<Myrtti> indeed
<Mamarok> Myrtti: that is a lame excuse, Tourette is speaking, certainly *not* writing
<Mamarok> seems he has no Tourette at all
<Myrtti> Mamarok: I know, I date a tourettean ;-) (with physical, not audible ticks)
<Mamarok> OK :)
<tsimpson> the bot will always give the nick of who requested it to /msg someone, so it's always traceable
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Tm_T> ?
 * Myrtti goes to get the mail and more coffee and cookies
<Myrtti> how tedious
<jpds> niko: Can I have a +R in -locoteams please?
<Tm_T> yes, please
<niko> sure
<Tm_T> Myrtti: Knubbel? hmm, if I see him, sure, though I doubt it would be of any use
<nalioth>  a +r is all that is needed next time
<nalioth> just kick'em out
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> in general, would it make any sense to have localised -unregged channel in the future?
<niko> Tm_T: we have one for #ubuntu-fr* channels
<Tm_T> topyli: Myrtti: ^
<Tm_T> we need staff in #plasma
<topyli> tm_T, it does make sense
<Tm_T> topyli: mind to set one up? (:
<Tm_T> niko: mind to give +r in #plasma until the only op there is awake?
<topyli> tm_T, that means work! :)
<topyli> could do it after this other work
<Tm_T> topyli: thanks, I most likely cannot get enough time to do it very soon
<topyli> it's a good idea especially since afaik all -fi channels are now +r
<niko> Tm_T the founder is opped on #plasma
<Tm_T> niko: but doesn't answer, so is not active
<Tm_T> niko: been idle for, err, 12 hours (:
<Tm_T> niko: so should we wait him to wake up?
<niko> for the moment, i see no spam on #plasma
<Tm_T> yup, did stop when I asked you here, for now
<Tm_T> but have been several times in last few hours already
<Tm_T> actually, 8 rounds in last 2 hours (:
<Tm_T> niko: also #ubuntu-locoteams has those again (:
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-women ()
<Tm_T> and ^
<Tm_T> and plenty of other channels, but those can be left
<Myrtti> topyli, Tm_T: have you done the channel yet?
<Tm_T> not me
<topyli> Myrtti, no
<topyli> we're dreamers
<Myrtti> -fi-rekisteroidy?
<Tm_T> R. is in her "destruct everything" mode here
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ok to me
<topyli> i'm having a heated email discussion with colleagues who think jabber would make things even harder, not easier
<topyli> Myrtti, you're creating it?
<Myrtti> yup
<topyli> good good
<elky> wait, colleagues. does that mean you have like a real job now?
<topyli> of course not
<Tm_T> oh what Bac is talking about?!
<topyli> just some researchers i'm supposed to work with
<Myrtti> channel registered, work interferes
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no hurry, and big thanks
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<elky> topyli, i thought your research ran out of funds or something though :-/
<topyli> elky, it did. i'm eating savings and looking for a job
<elky> ah
<topyli> no harm writing papers for conferences and looking at grants as well
<elky> of course not
<topyli> and my dissertation is not *quite* there yet, although it's getting close. writing gets harder as the details get more boring
<Myrtti> do I need some magic skillz to set a channel +f #channel2?
<niko> no, if you are opped
<elky> i think nal set it so we only need to +r it now
<Myrtti> !calkins.freenode.net #ubuntu-fi has no forward channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> it maek no sense
<kloeri_> /mode #channel +f #otherchannel and #otherchannel needs to be -Q
<kloeri_> and it only forwards users blocked by +i, +r og +j join throttling
 * Myrtti blinks
<ikonia> ??
<kloeri_> Myrtti: which channel are you trying to forward? and where to?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-fi to #ubuntu-fi-rekisteroidy with +r
<kloeri_> if you're +o in #ubuntu-fi you should be able to /mode #ubuntu-fi +f #ubuntu-fi-rekisteroidy
<Myrtti> oh the irony
<Myrtti> there's complaints about the +r from a person that is registered and identified
<Tm_T> Myrtti: iron-y
<kloeri_> heh, he prefers the spam?
<Tm_T> kloeri_: yes
<kloeri_> amazing
<Tm_T> he is
<Myrtti> apparently would be better to let some spam in and let bots do banning than force people to register
<kloeri_> it's a balance but for many channels I think the choice would have obviously fallen out in favour of +R/+r lately imo
<Myrtti> kloeri_: yeah, well, most channels do not have bots that would do kicking
<kloeri_> nod
<kloeri_> and the constant kicking would itself be fairly noisy so not all that helpful
<Tm_T> kloeri_: and new users having K-lined because their ip spams...
<kloeri_> fortunately we haven't hit that many real users compared to the amount of spam bots we've klined
<Tm_T> kloeri_: true
<kloeri_> and we've worked hard to remove those klines quickly
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> still, better to encourage registering than having them K-lined
<kloeri_> and to be brutally honest - those users *were* part of the problem as it doesn't really matter if the channel is massively spammed by a vicious bot or clueless user
<Tm_T> yes
<kloeri_> yeah, I'm all for people registering
<Myrtti> is there still attacks going on?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: not that I know
<Myrtti> anyone?
<Tm_T> apparently no, no complaints in #f either
<Pici> Nothing in any of my channels lately.
<Myrtti> anyone protest if I -r #ubuntu and -ot
<Tm_T> not me
<kloeri_> yeah, looks fairly calm now
<Myrtti> I was feeling hopeful
<Tm_T> Myrtti: yes?
 * Pici finishes writing bug report
<Myrtti> *sigh* spanish flooders
<Myrtti> can i put +R on again :-<
<Tm_T> where?
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Tm_T> Myrtti: time for tea, I'd say
<Pici> bleh. lp is oopsing when I try to file this bug
<Pici> Er. I don't get Emanon's joke.
<Myrtti> bangcolon?
<Myrtti> hashcolon?
<Tm_T> maybe he meant #|
<Myrtti> the quality of the channel was so much higher with +Rr
<Tm_T> Myrtti: was there any support questions then? (;
<Myrtti> sure
<Myrtti> !away > ghis|away
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Stefan91)
<Myrtti> it's almost whack-a-mole with the guadalinex users
<Tm_T> Myrtti: just not the fun part, hammer
<Myrtti> heads up, #mer just got hit
<Tm_T> nice drama around IRCnet, some people threats taking over channels, apparently have done too
<Mamarok> oh no, now my BNC account is running wilde, even if I don't use it...
<Pici> maybe that will work
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Pici> ...
<Myrtti> yuuupp.
<Myrtti> lull before war
<Tm_T> Myrtti: btw what's the situation with new aliases?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I've not had time, neither has ikonia
<Myrtti> feel free to do your own digging
<Pici> irssi aliases? or a specific script?
<Myrtti> irssi aliases is what I've been doing. Ikonia was planning to do the scripts, and I was planning to look from that how to do stuff.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: roger, I hope I will have some time soon, as my todo is piling up ):
<maco> uh why does !sysrq say Alt+PrintScreen??
<maco> it's Alt+SysRq!
<Myrtti> someone who's updated that factoid has had a similar keyboard to mine
<maco> and a rather different one from mine
<topyli> my sysrq key doesn't say sysrq, just "print screen"
<maco> mine says "Del" in normal text and "SysRq" in the please-hold-down-Fn-with-me text
<maco> PrtSc is on the key next to it, also in please-hold-down-Fn-with-me text
<maco> (thats the Ins key normally)
<topyli> well, obvously your keyboard is wrong and mine is correct! :)
<maco> i would think keyboards that properly label the SysRq key are the ones that are correct
<maco> my mum's keyboard doesnt have a SysRq key at all. i tried all the usual weird ones they put it on
<maco> and apparently new Thinkpads won't have a SysRq key at all either :(
<topyli> yep, i read about that
<gord> my keyboard here has sysrq on the del key too
<topyli> one thing i've never figured out is the pause/break key
<topyli> i vaguely remember there being some use for it in dos
<gord> its for pausing the internet so you can take a break, obviously
<gord> duh
<topyli> ooh
<maco> pausing games too
<Tm_T> I prefer pausing the internets
<topyli> i have no games to pause
<topyli> a pause key for -ot would be nice sometimes
<Tm_T> topyli: Life's a game?
<Tm_T> actually, Life's a long song
<maco> is there a way to redirect an entire channel other than: /mode +b *!*@*!#newchannel ?
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> I think
<Pici> maco: /mode +if #newchannel
<maco> kjcole needs to know as we are renaming our loco channel
<maco> Pici: thanks
<maco> kjcole: test?
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels
<Myrtti> I was just cheating and looking from the freenode manual :-(
<Pici> maco: From what to what?
<maco> #ubuntu-dc to #ubuntu-us-dc since popey said the us teams are supposed to be uniform
<Pici> Okay, sounds good
<Tm_T> not only popey
<Tm_T> I would say the same
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I'm planning to -Rr on -fi again
<Pici> Tm_T: Well, as long as its okay by you ;)
<Tm_T> Myrtti: sounds good to me
<Tm_T> Pici: indeed
<Tm_T> I have spoken, now go and do
 * Tm_T hides
<tsimpson> I'm not sure +if works without GUARD set
<Myrtti> nnngghghghghghghghhghghgHGHGHGHGHGHGHGHGH
<Myrtti> will      not        kill
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Tm_T> if nothing else, keeping your hand away from that kill switch
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from marcosRz)
<genii> Whoa. Just sat down here, and see highlights... bleh.
 * genii feeds tsimpson more cookies
<Pici> tsimpson: interesting, if cryptic, answer
<tsimpson> I asked him to join here to discuss it, so he joined #k-devel ...
<tsimpson> now he's attempting to evade with webchat
<Pici> tsk tsk
<genii> I wonder if he's the guy running the hola-bots
<Pici> Bots?
<genii> Pici: The crapload the other day with something like: "HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"
<Pici> genii: ah.
<Tm_T> tsimpson: nice, I had my finger on enter key... (:
<tsimpson> I was just looking up a password :)
<jpds> Pici: Did you file the Guadalinux bug in the end?
<Pici> bug 513915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513915 in guadalinex "IRC Clients join Ubuntu channels by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513915
<Pici> jpds: After fighting with lp OOPS,  I did.
<genii> "wontfix" ?
<jpds> Pici: I think some IRC channels do join loco changes by default.
<jpds> (All the installations with XChat I've done which are set to location = UK, join #ubuntu-uk by default).
<Pici> jpds: really?
<jpds> Yes.
<jpds> QUICK, EVERYONE, mark that bug as affecting you!
<jpds> That would be an awesome troll.
<topyli> i just did :)
<Pici> !away > _Ovidiu
<tsimpson> marcosRz likes proxies, so I've disabled proxy access to #kubuntu for now
<MenZa> Pici: Call me silly, but shouldn't it be the responsibility of the Guadalinux developers to remove #ubuntu from autojoin?
<Pici> MenZa: You're silly, that bug is filed agains't Guadalinex
<MenZa> orite.
<MenZa> Affects me!
<tsimpson> !staff | omfgBBQ is marcosRz ban evading in #kubuntu, please help
<ubottu> omfgBBQ is marcosRz ban evading in #kubuntu, please help: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: staff isn't interested apparently (:)
<tsimpson> I noticed :(
<niko> tsimpson: marcosRz this is the good place i think
<marcosRz> I won't bother you guys anymore, since I don't have freedom to say that something is good or bad.
<tsimpson> marcosRz: you were asked to stop
<marcosRz> I got frustated and got excited, (not sure if those are the corrected words)
<tsimpson> and you decided to evade the ban, several times
<tsimpson> do you see why I have a somewhat negative image of you?
<marcosRz> Sorry I tried using proxies to be hearded but it seems that this doesnt go anywhere :(, anyway I've stopped
<marcosRz> dropping all proxys :3
<tsimpson> if you find issues in our software you should file bug reports, rather than ranting and being negative in the channel
<tsimpson> the first has a chance of getting the issue fixed, the second doesn't
<marcosRz> ok
<marcosRz> i'm a dev also btw @_@ I just fell frustated
<tsimpson> please give our guidelines a read
<tsimpson> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<marcosRz> I'm even considering getting kpackagekit and making some tweaks :3
<marcosRz> I'll Seeker`
<marcosRz> oops
<marcosRz> tsimpson: I'll
<marcosRz> I'm sorry If i have caused any troubles
<tsimpson> once you look over the rules, I'll remove the ban(s) on you
<tsimpson> marcosRz: have you read them yet?
<marcosRz> almost done
<marcosRz> done...
<tsimpson> ok, did you look over the code of conduct too?
<marcosRz> yes
<marcosRz> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<marcosRz> When we disagree, we consult others
<tsimpson> ok, the bans are removed
<topyli> pop quiz!
<marcosRz> ok thanks tsimpson
<topyli> kidding :)
<tsimpson> please keep in mind what you have read then when in our channels
<marcosRz> but on the channel where /how I do that
<marcosRz> When we disagree, we consult others
<marcosRz> who do I consult?
<marcosRz> they talk about the ubuntu board, which seems more discussion about software inclusion/standarization
<tsimpson> the code of conduct is geared more towards developers
<tsimpson> it generally means we don't rant at each other, we talk with each other with respect
<marcosRz> ok
<tsimpson> marcosRz: if there's nothing else, you can leave this channel
<marcosRz> sure
<marcosRz> thanks for the time
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-29
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu (cndeunder)
<Myrtti> hhm.
<Myrtti> has arrdchoille started to give out his blogeentries more recenttly?
<bazhang> yepp
<Myrtti> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<Myrtti> !ubuntuone ~= /$/ support and help available at #ubuntuone/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<dholbach> good morning
<MenZa> Morning, dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi MenZa
<Myrtti> I wonder what this ruse with the nickspamming is
<MenZa> Myrtti: nickspamming?
<Myrtti> MenZa: see #ubuntu
<Myrtti> /last Rhory
<MenZa> oh, right
<MenZa> Yeah, that's odd.
<MenZa> Happens frequently in #freenode.
<Myrtti> it's not the first time for that
<Myrtti> I just fail to see the aim of it
<Gary> it's designed to be annoying :'(
<MenZa> Well, it succeeds.
<MenZa> :(
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Myrtti> ah, now I know
<Myrtti> it's a scout
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> hm, time to go +Rr again?
<Myrtti> I certainly hope the k-line is sufficiently long this time
<Gary> what kline?  /me whistles
<Myrtti> can you monitor from somewhere if that ip has attempted to connect now?
<Myrtti> are the baddies gone now, daddy?
 * mneptok is still here, darling
<mneptok> actually, no i'm not. i'm going to bed.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ikonia> I'm going to ask bacta to leave #ubuntu-nz
<ikonia> actually never mind, they can deal with it
<Myrtti> eh.
<Myrtti> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/guadalinex/+bug/513915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513915 in guadalinex "IRC Clients join Ubuntu channels by default" [Undecided,New]
<Myrtti> perhaps they missed the point...
<ikonia> yes, thats intended behaviour
<Myrtti> ikonia: I meant, if the person who commented missed the point
<Myrtti> that bugreport is basically what I wrote an email to the IRCC council about after planning to put a blanket ban on the whole Spanish ip range
<ikonia> whoaaaa that's a big ban
<Myrtti> yes, well, I was getting a bit frustrated with the HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ALGUEN HABLA ESPANOL stuff
<Myrtti> *blushÄ
<ikonia> I think the network was.....
<Myrtti> rvffathgak k-line?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Dude, you making mirrors with ubumirror?
<tonyyarusso> jpds: That's correct.
 * jpds hugs tonyyarusso.
 * tonyyarusso hugs back
<tonyyarusso> It appears to work rather nicely.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: Do let us know if you have any problems with it, we're trying to get it into lucid.
<tonyyarusso> Ooooh, nifty
<tonyyarusso> jpds: My only gripe is that it would be kinda handy if it had a verbose mode that would give some sort of statement about how much data was to be downloaded, and ideally, a progress bar of such, similar to what apt-mirror does.  Normally it runs with cron, but occasionally I want to futz with it interactively and it'd be nice to have some idea how long it was going to take.
<jpds> tonyyarusso: --stats?
<tonyyarusso> As far as actual *problems*, I haven't noticed any yet, and I've been using it since November.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: did you get nptffqwm "so channel" as well as rvffathgak  assuming it was same issue? and she has a point were they/him k-lined?
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Um, I don't think my copy has --stats...
<tonyyarusso> perhaps I should update
<Myrtti> gnomefreak: they hit -fi with the usual gnaa bull
<jpds> tonyyarusso: No, rsync has a --stats option, wasn't sure if that was what you wanted.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: oh.
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: ah
<Myrtti> or rather, latter did
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Perhaps not quite that verbose, but sort of.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: have you ever used apt-mirror?
<jpds> tonyyarusso: No, I've only used rsync for mirrors.
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Basically what it does is after calculating what needs to be updated it give a one-line message along the lines of "249 MB needs to be downloaded", and then shows a marker for each download thread it launches, the number of which is configurable.  So, if you set it to use 20 threads, you know it's getting close to done when the last thread launches.  That part ends up looking something like "[20]...[19]...[18]...[17]..."
<Myrtti> opinions of aleanne82?
<tonyyarusso> jpds: Basically all I want is a) How much data will be downloaded during this run?  b) Roughly what percentage of the way through that download am I currently?
<Myrtti> phew. attention diverted
 * Myrtti goes to get lunch
<Myrtti> I have a feeling SolarisBoy is helping him a bit wrong, but I seriously need to eat
<Myrtti> lcegfu [n=fqwdmpvp@c-24-4-139-99.hsd1.ca.comcast.net] ?
<bazhang> yep
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<gnomefreak> who is freenode staff in here?
<gnomefreak> and are you here ;)
<gnomefreak> well i dont have names anymore so i guess it doesnt matter
<niko> ?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: niko is, whats up?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: i got it handled thanks
<gnomefreak> jussi01: niko i was getting things like :07:01:52:. ==> hsznf: No such nick/channel
<gnomefreak> but i set ignore
<jussi01> gnomefreak: yeah, everyone gets them
<gnomefreak> jussi01: yeah found that out in #freenode
<niko> gnomefreak: it's because your client tried to answer to ctcp request to someone who left the network
<jussi01> gnomefreak: hopefully it should be fixed with the new ircd in a couple of days
<jpds> jussi01: But what if it isn't?
<gnomefreak> ircd hasnt been updated yet?
<niko> there is channel mode +C to prevent channel ctcp
<niko> gnomefreak: tomorrow
<gnomefreak> niko: ah
<jussi01> jpds: ask freenode staff... Im just going on what Ive been told ;)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ryanakca> Is it worthwile banning people like cvesvcti in #kubuntu-devel?
<bazhang> ryanakca, seems not to be about, suspect it was part of bot attacks
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> I'm guessing thats alteregoa (howling_mad)
<Myrtti> whowhatwhere?
<Myrtti> oh
<Pici> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> in offtopic
<bazhang> Pici, the .ch also, fnords   moo cowfnord iirc was alteregoa's
<Pici> is alteregoa banned?
<bazhang> not that I know of, just acting nutty
<MenZa> Pici: It's really the only way we can counter these things.
<MenZa> Pici: The message in the topic should help people register.
<Pici> MenZa: k
<MenZa> Pici: We had the same issues yesterday, which got gradually worse.
<MenZa> I'd rather not have that happen today
<Myrtti> today is a total nuthouse
<MenZa> I'm *hoping* we'll catch a break with the migration to seven
<Pici> Myrtti: Did you ever finish those aliases?
<Myrtti> Pici: no, I've been grunting the whole day
<Myrtti> and the whole week
<Pici> methinks we should get them posted on the planet
<Myrtti> Pici: if you have any, go ahead
<Myrtti> I can't concentrate on them, not with this
<Pici> Myrtti: I'll try to do some, just been really busy at work
 * MenZa feels bad for not getting anything done, despite not having other obligations :\
<Myrtti> btw, don't feel bad for having the attacks. apparently some channels in the IRCnet have been overtaken by hostile people and they're holding the channels on ransom
<tonyyarusso> is this one of those silly networks that doesn't have staff and registration and the like?
<Myrtti> yup
<Myrtti> it's the de facto standard in Finland, though...
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Tm_T> it's "the irc network" anyway
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: oh and IRCnet has staff, the people who maintain servers (:
<Tm_T> that's totally different thing how organised they are
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> jpds: a bit quick
<bazhang> ha
<bazhang> haamzatova2 seems to be confused
<tonyyarusso> Man, the lack of English skills yet insisting on using an English channel is making helping in #Ubuntu a lot harder than it used to be.
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Pici> So... the migration is supposed to start at 730 UTC, so I probably won't be up.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, kyubutsu said: ubottu is late , vista is no longer part of this system
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Pici> ..
<Pici> idot
 * Pici is surprised that inviting the bot worked.
<tsimpson> you're an admin anyway, you could just /msg ubottu join #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> tsimpson: I know, but I did it without thinking.
<Pici> gogogadget IRC autopilot
<genii> Bah. After the netsplit more CTCP crapola
<tsimpson> actually, supybot.alwaysJoinOnInvite is False, so I don't know _why_ it worked
<Pici> Maybe it knew I was an admin and thats why it joined?
<tsimpson> and there was no netsplit I could see
<genii> tsimpson: Yeah that was weird. FloodBotK2 announced one though. Right after that I started getting more random-name CTCP. One got K-lined, I think the other 3-5 left
<tsimpson> oddness
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
 * genii sips more coffee
<genii> The K-Lines seem to be pretty quick
<jpds> I like the way some of them quit with the word [Success].
<Myrtti> heh
<Myrtti> oh man
<Myrtti> I bought, or actually, Dunk bought, a seat cushion for my office chair. firm foam wedge, with nonslip bottom
<jussi01> Just a FYI, soon we shall be launching the #ubuntu-irc-helpers channel - you are all welcome to join and check it out.
<Myrtti> I can't remember when I've last sat this comfortably
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehe, nice :)
<Myrtti> yeah, perhaps I can regain my functionality in the mornings a bit faster in the future, instead of spending 2-7 hours cursing
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> [20:58] CSMUTE     /^msg chanserv op $C $N;/wait 2000;/mode +q $0;/^msg  chanserv op $C -$N
<Myrtti> my aliases already have that
<Pici> mine too
<Tm_T> I have only identify, op and remove aliases
<Myrtti> so does /msg nickserv identify still work as normal?
<Pici> It should.
<Tm_T> apparently
<Pici> We aren't changing services, just the ircd.
<Tm_T> so apparently only there's some additions
<Tm_T> for example this cap
<Tm_T> and I think some of cap commands would make sense to have aliases
<Mamarok> maco: Nightrose is not Amarok lead, she is the Release Manager, the lead developer is markey
<maco> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> (says the Amarok bug fairy)
<maco> :)
<Tm_T> ?
<Myrtti> what is Gadget3000 up to...?
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> he refuses to respond in pm to what he was doing and keeps doing it
<genii> ikonia: Yeah that was weird. Like +OK  followed by something hash-looking
<ikonia> responding now
<ikonia> seems to be a harmless mistake, but lets keep an eye open
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> tomorrow night is exactly when?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Pricey> Myrtti: I think the blog has more exact details
<jpds> Myrtti: 7AM.
<Pici> 730 utc
<Myrtti> ur so funny
<Pici> no u?
<Myrtti> ♥
<Pici> interesting
<genii> Maybe someone can keep an eye on smokeee in #k or #k-ot , i have to work
<ubottu> SpaceGhostC2C called the ops in #ubuntu (howling)
<ubottu> howling called the ops in #ubuntu (Grep howling)
<genii> Man. It must be that moon-mars thing this week
<Mamarok> moon-mars?
<genii> Mamarok: Yeah, lemme find some link
<Mamarok> full moon tomorrow I knew about, but even worse?
<genii> Mamarok: http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100128/tsc-mars-and-moon-in-heavenly-show-4b158bc.html   I'm not sure if it's some conjunction
<Mamarok> oh my, the week already started with some wild kiddies, what do we have to fear now?
<genii> Hehehe
<Mamarok> but Mars looks really great: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/1001/mars_opposition_2010.jpg
<Mamarok> it's in opposition to the Sun
<betz> greetings
<mneptok> betz: how can we help
<betz> i just wanted to join the ubuntu channel, and i get a 'you are banned message'
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<betz> i am new to ubuntu, maybe joined twice the channel last year, so i really dont knwo why i should be banned
<mneptok> betz: give me a moment
<betz> i had an incident with the freenode server few days ago because i clicked a spam link on the drupal channel which got me blocked on the freenode servers, but i got access again after mailing the freenode staff
<betz> maybe it has to do something with that
<betz> mneptok: ok, thanks
<mneptok> betz: your IP address was used to spam a malicious URL to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> just a quick check - the migration happens at 0730 utc or 1930 utc?
<mneptok> betz: is this a connection you share with others? (e.g. university or company uplink)
<betz> yeah, that was the samp link i clicked,firefox opened and fired all windows and error messages which i didn't understand anything of
<betz> but really i'm a fair person
<mneptok> betz: welp, your machine got hijacked because you decided to click random URLs from unknown users.
<betz> mneptok: can it be undone? i dont see anything wrong now,
<betz> is it still sending malicious links?
<mneptok> betz: spend the weekend repeating the "I will not click random URLs on IRC, e-mail, or other mediums" mantra, and return next week when you have learned that frantically clicking anything you are told to click is not a good idea, security-wise. ;)
<betz> really? :)
<mneptok> really.
<betz> ok
<mneptok> being judicious about opening URLs is like Item 1 in the "How to stay safe on the Internet" list.
<mneptok> now you know why.
<betz> but it was a really nasty link, it was written like it was from the freenode staff itself :(
<mneptok> at least it wasn't an Uzbekistani credit card hacker that stole your identity.
<betz> lucky i dont have a credit card :)
<mneptok> would Freenode staff direct you to peoplesprimary.com to get information about a malicious site?
<mneptok> think about it.
<betz> auch
<mneptok> "Hi! You eBay account is of the needing to be updating. To runs an updates, please to be of the visiting http://ebay.codefreaks.idtheft.ru"
<mneptok> seems legit to you?
<betz> is there another ubuntu channel somewhere then?
<betz> no :)
<mneptok> there ya go :)
<mneptok> all official Ubuntu channels are on Freenode.
<jpds> Myrtti: 7AM.
<kloeri_> 7:30UTC
<mneptok> betz: make it 24h, OK?
<Myrtti> jpds: the globnote saaid night...
<betz> mneptok: ok
<jpds> Myrtti: Then poke Md with a stick.
<kloeri_> it's going to be plenty hard to get up that early, no reason to make it worse by moving it 30 minutes earlier :)
<mneptok> betz: great
 * mneptok goes to run some errands
<Myrtti> I assume other staff members are
<jpds> Myrtti: Md's probably in another TZ and it's 0300 for him or something?
<genii> OK, time to get home :)
<ubottu> ikonia called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic (smokeee)
<ikonia> no powahhh in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> he's just been banned from #kubuntu and is calling people fags and posting 4chan links
<ikonia> anyone with #kubuntu-offtopic grunt awake yet ?
<Seeker`> ikonia: prod a staff member?
<ikonia> not quite at that state yet
<ikonia> tedious
<ikonia> staff are on fire tonight, very quick
<kloeri_> don't set me on fire :(
<ikonia> you're all on quick form
<Seeker`> mmm, smouldering staff
<kloeri_> we've been training for the last couple weeks :)
<ikonia> yes, you've had some solid practice
<ikonia> nalioth: thank you
<highvoltage> FINE I"M USING IRSSI!!!
<ikonia> ???
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ikonia> !staff | xlquhnood attacking
<ubottu> xlquhnood attacking: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<ikonia> (I know you guys are awake)
<niko> gone, i guess
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-30
<bazhang> #ubuntu-wow ? never heard of that one.  also, what is happening with Kfloodbots? they seem to setting modes every few seconds
<bazhang> the user in question is insisting that it's fine to use #ubuntu-wow 'as many people used it last night'
<bazhang> it IS official, but completely empty, without chanserv or topic
<elky> #ubuntu-wow?
<bazhang> empty save myself and futurama140 (World of Warcraft wow)
<Pricey> jussi01: wow, you guys don't care that your charter isn't finished?
<rww> Hello. I vaguely remember there being restrictions on access by TOR users to #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic. Is this still the case, and if so, will this change with freenode's changes to TOR access in ircd-seven (described in their latest blog entry).
<Pricey> rww: We always blocked standard tor, though not the gpg-tor method. I can't see us blocking this either, but it depends on how it goes. If there is abuse, it could be considered.
<rww> Pricey: Alright. That's the case for both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nhandler> Pricey: It is on the agenda for the meeting this weekend
<Pricey> That's a big agenda.
<nhandler> Pricey: Yep. Last I heard, the plan is to prioritize the agenda to ensure the important topics get discussed.
<Pricey> nhandler: I also don't see tor on there
<nhandler> Pricey: Feel free to add any topics you believe should be discussed to the agenda
<Pricey> nhandler: I don't think it needs to be discussed...
<Pricey> nhandler: I believe what I outlined above "see how it goes, discuss if it becomes an issue" is fine...
<Pricey> no point tabling a 'non-issue'
<nhandler> Pricey: Ah, I misunderstood your comment and I think you misunderstood mine ;) My "It is on the agenda" was with regards to the charter
<Pricey> nhandler: Ahhh right :-)
<Pricey> nhandler: With my remark to jussi here, i was following up on his email, where he suggested I take it to the CC *sigh.
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Flannel> Hi cousteau, how can we help you this evening?
<cousteau> where's uBOTu-fr?
<Flannel> cousteau: I have no idea.  It may have been lost with the netsplit, wait a  bit and see if it comes back.  Do you know who runs it?
<cousteau> Almohada is doing off-topic on #ubuntu-es and there's nobody to ban her
<Flannel> cousteau: #ubuntu-irc is the place for LoCo channel help, we don't have access there
<cousteau> ok
<cousteau> thanks
<Flannel> cousteau: No problem.  Have a nice night.
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<bazhang> this is the same fellow on about #ubuntu-wow
<Flannel> "this"?
<Flannel> oh, futuramaX?
<bazhang> ah regnum online
<bazhang> yep 'double click the installer'
<ubottu> JFo called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom ()
<JFo> looks like we are getting the CTCP spam in -classroom again.
<JFo> can someone +R the channel again?
<JFo> thanks
<Myrtti> an hour left till new ircd
<JFo> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> np
<Myrtti> anything else I can do for you?
<JFo> heh, no. sorry to bother you :)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<Myrtti> !away > iWolf
<mneptok> you and me both
<mneptok> worth a banforward here with a !mark ?
<tsimpson> s/!/@/
<Myrtti> here we go then
 * tsimpson crosses fingers
<mneptok> PRAY TO WHATEVER GODS YOUR FAMILY WORSHIPS!
 * mneptok completely freaks out, grabs a parachuts, and bails
<mneptok> oh crap! i grabbed jussi's backpack!
 * wgrant holds on.
<tsimpson> I wonder how many people in #u are going to start screaming
<elky> is the migration happening now?
<tsimpson> channel modes/topic have been transferred as well as the *Serv databases
<tsimpson> they'll move the bots over, then start on the users
<elky> timeframes on this?
<elky> i want to cook dinner and so forth, but don't want to miss the popcorn moments
<tsimpson> the last message was 20 mins ago and was "Hi all, services and channel states have now been migrated over to the new production network. We're migrating utility bots/pseudoservers as we speak and we're nearly ready for users. Users connected to calvino, crichton, kubrick, leguin and verne may wish to make sure they are re-connecting to chat.freenode.net as these servers will not be immediately linked on newnet as they are pending upgrades first.
<tsimpson>  Thank you!"
<tsimpson> so probably quite soon
<elky> hmm, i might leave the steak until tomorrow and just order pizza in then
<tsimpson> but..., it's steak!
<Levia> STEAK!
<elky> yes, and steak is tastier the older it is
<elky> and i need to do washing up before i can cook it.
<elky> and this is a perfect excuse to get out of that :)
<wgrant> Maybe we should have ircd migrations more often.
<mneptok> so tjhat the health department evicts elky?
<wgrant> Something like that.
<elky> the smell isn't *that* bad
 * jussi01 grumbles that tremulous is broken in lucid and I cant kill aliens :(
<mneptok> here's something to make you weep-giggle while we wait - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXmv8quf_xM
<jussi01> oh dear...
<tsimpson> jussi01: install netrek-client-cow and kill some klingons
<jussi01> ooh!
<jussi01> Ill see you all there! :D
<elky> whee!
<jussi01> wgrant: jumped for me
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<tsimpson> @whoami
<ubottu> stdin
<rww> If one of you gets a second in all the chaos, +C is a wonderful channel mode and (considering #freenode just got CTCP spammed) possibly a good idea :)
<ikonia> I thought that only worked after the migration
<rww> ikonia: so... now, then :)?
<ikonia> is it all done ???
<rww> ikonia: yep
<ikonia> clearly I shouldn't sleep, that's where it all happens.....
<ikonia> I'll set it
<ikonia> there we go
<rww> Thanks. Have a good day :)
<wgrant> Isn't seven meant to be immune to those HTTP attacks?
<ikonia> I'm not %100 sure to be honest
<ikonia> I've read a few conflicting posts
<ikonia> wow all done
 * elky hugs christel
<bazhang> wait why is Flannel not voiced
<tsimpson> because he's not identified
<bazhang> aha
<tomaw> anyone around that can play with floodbots?
<tomaw> I guess not.
<ardchoille> Can anything be done about gardar and high-rez in #ubuntu? Constant joins and parts due to excess flood
<ardchoille> kinda looks like they're bots
<Myrtti> well, that was kind of fun
<ardchoille> hehe
<tomaw> something like that.
<Myrtti> I got to report bad behaviour to Staff"
<Myrtti> whee
<tomaw> Myrtti: who do I need to contact for a somewhat urgent change to floodbots?
<Myrtti> tomaw: ljl most likely
<Myrtti> and/or irc council
<tomaw> ideally I need to push a minor config change out to them all PDQ
<tsimpson> tomaw: what's the issue?
<tomaw> see /msg
<Myrtti> is there a quick way to clear out a channel?
<tomaw> /cs help clear
<Myrtti> thankies
<Myrtti> confusing
<Myrtti> very confusing
<tomaw> hrm?
<Myrtti> my irssi went a bit wonky there
<Myrtti> was just about to do that, but got a pm
<tomaw> I banned high-rez as it seems our flood limits are a little different now
<tomaw> it's hurt a dozen or so people
<Myrtti> anyone else got a pm from cWe_cRi
<tomaw> I haven't got a PM from anyone :(
<jussi01> tomaw: you need floodbots sorting?
<jussi01> need to find tsimpson
<tomaw> he found me
<jussi01> ok, great :)
<Myrtti> how cute ;-)
<tomaw> Sat 10:44:28 [!] tsimpson [stdin@ubuntu/member/irccouncil] has quit [Changing host]
<tomaw> Sat 10:44:28 [!] tsimpson [stdin@ubuntu/member/stdin] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<tomaw> I wonder if it's worth decloaking your council account(s) to prevent that
<tsimpson> the cloak will stay even if you /ns logout right?
<tsimpson> (the original cloak)
<tomaw> yeah
<tsimpson> I guess the cloak for the council account is probably not needed then
<tsimpson> jussi01: what do you think?
<elky> i wouldn't rush in to it.
<tomaw> it's no issue for us but it means you'll send those fake quit/joins whenever you id to it and again when you id as yourself
<tomaw> I don't know how often you do that
<elky> figure how the new ircd works in the real world first.
<tomaw> yeah, certainly no rush :)
<MenZa> morning all
<MenZa> Oh, we're on seven now?
<MenZa> Huzzah.
<MenZa> Could someone unset guard on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<MenZa> and #ubuntu, and pretty much everywhere else, I suppose
<tsimpson> MenZa: guard is not no, you could probably just kick it
<tsimpson> s/no/on/
<MenZa> tsimpson: will do
<MenZa> Negatory, cannot be kicked
<MenZa> Someone in #freenode mentioned it might part today
<tsimpson> CS is immune
<tsimpson> well, staff will fix it sometime I guess
<MenZa> Mhm
<MenZa> aye
<MenZa> Any other major hiccups with seven?
<tsimpson> the FloodBots (in #u) are basically non-operational
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> I thought that had been fixed
<tsimpson> they identify fine, but they don't quite understand the ident format and don't use the right modes
<tsimpson> they never realise ChanServ op'd them, so they keep requesting +o
<MenZa> hmm
<tsimpson> I've done some hacking on the ones in #k and they seem calmer
<MenZa> is LjL or someone straightening it out?
<MenZa> ah
<tsimpson> I would attempt to fix the ones in #u, but the propagation stuff isn't working
 * MenZa nods
<tsimpson> at least #k is protected :)
 * elky raises an eyebrow at tsimpson and looks apprehensively in the direction of +1
<elky> ping me if you need me to scowl
 * tsimpson hovers over the !ot keys
<elky> no kidding
<elky> tsimpson, you still retain the "elky scowls at bacta" card if you so choose to use it
<tsimpson> if he continues
<tomaw> tsimpson: there've been floodbots on our testnet working okay for a while.  are you sure there's no some code update that needs deploying to fix them?
<elky> he's now complaining to me about my eyebrow raising emotes
<tsimpson> tomaw: maybe, but LjL is the one who would know
<elky> because they're annoying him
 * tsimpson sets mode +pedantic tsimpson
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f54b5805b
<ikonia> #kubuntu is in a mess
<tsimpson> ikonia: give me a sec
<ikonia> I've just booted the bot for a moment as it was goin nuts
<ikonia> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> but the bots have no way back in after you kick
<ikonia> I didn't realise that, I thought you could tell them to rejoin
<ikonia> my apologies
<tsimpson> nope :)
<tsimpson> I'm restarting it anyway
<tsimpson> code update
<ikonia> lucky esacpe
<ikonia> escape
<nhandler> We can probably remove +r from the various channels. Channel operators should also familiarize themselves with http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml if they haven't already (there are some new modes and some other modes have changed)
<elky> how many times does floodbot2 need to op itself up?
<jrib> headlines are: 1) use +q for mutes 2) use /mode #ubuntu +q $~a for +R    I suppose
<elky> floodbot2 is being opped up once a minute at the 40 second mark. this really isn't idea.
<elky> ideal*
<jrib> why don't they just stay opped forever?
<elky> because freenode dislikes permanent opping
<elky> i guess.
<jrib> elky: is that because it gives the impression of us vs. them to users?  If that's the only reason I think fact the bots are named they way there are to make it clear they are bots, gets rid of that effect
<jrib> insert "the" somewhere
<elky> i'm speculating. i don't know for sure.
<MenZa> well, that is the general preferred behaviour. get off your op piedestal, we're all users here.
<jrib> wow that sentence I wrote made no sense
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChanServ said: [#xubuntu] This channel is officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jpds> tsimpson: Now make it use SSL.
<tsimpson> jpds: I tried that a while ago, I got nowhere
<jpds> Have twisted installed?
<tsimpson> yes
<jpds> s/Have/With/
<tsimpson> and changed the driver in the config explicitly
<tsimpson> still fail
<jpds> tsimpson: Works for me.
 * pleia2 pets ubot4
<jpds> tsimpson: I needed python-twisted-core, python-twisted-names and python-openssl installed.
 * jpds hugs pleia2.
 * pleia2 hugs jpds :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (gunvald)
<Tm_T> brrrhhh
<Tm_T> someone, please
<bazhang> guessing that chanserv.py does not work with new services, at least the new mute function (ie quiet)
<Tm_T> ye
<bazhang> yikes. time to learn irssi I guess :)
<tsimpson> bazhang: this is a slightly modified version of chanserv.py that mostly works http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/fd016da0
<bazhang> tsimpson, many thanks!
<tsimpson> actually, this one works better http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f40abfa7f
<arand> It seems like we've got two floodboots in #ubuntu
<bazhang> just trying to figure out how to do that; copy and paste to gedit then save as chanserv.py?
<Tm_T> arand: there should be 3, as there is (:
<tsimpson> bazhang: click the "download" link ;)
<tsimpson> neer the top of the page
<bazhang> tsimpson, ah I'm an idiot :)
<arand> Tm_T: But only one should be acting at the same time right?
<tsimpson> arand: we're working on getting them to play nice
<arand> tsimpson: ah, ok, just wanted to point it out.
<bazhang> tsimpson, works a charm, many thanks :)
<tsimpson>  :)
<tsimpson> it's not perfect, but it's better than nothing
<bazhang> hehe true
<tsimpson> btw, note that with /cs bans ... quiets will show with %, but that's not part of the quiet
<bazhang> okay, will keep that in mind
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (oldmes)
<bazhang> notk0 was trolling in ##linux earlier
<ubottu> sdx23 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (orgullocachanill)
<ubottu> h00k called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (orgullocachanill)
<Flannel> Do we have a new version of auto_bleh yet?
<jpds> tsimpson: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jpds/ubuntu-bots/remove-md5-usage/+merge/18320
<cowbud> I have a question regarding the use of ubbotu and how people randomly seem to apply it to people when they are off topic when the people who end up using it also break the off topic rule. It really seems like a way to scare off people who actually contribute. As Flannel can atest to I said one random comment about a users nickname in a joking way and I was immediately admonished. If the line had been
<cowbud> ignored that would have been all that happened and yet the same person who admonished me made off topic remarks
<cowbud> atest/confirm whatever
<cowbud> on top of that that bot adds so much more spam to the channel it seems like private redirects would be manditory on most of those info commands. Or at least notice the person who sent it to the person so they can continue their chat with the same information
<tsimpson> the bot does /msg when you give it an unknown command, it also supports sending factoids to uses via /msg
<cowbud> right I realize that, but the majority of users use the public one
<tsimpson> because the majority of use is to inform others
<cowbud> that is true but often times it is used as a way to tell people to shutup basically
<cowbud> and in chat that just seems unchat like, I realize the channel is packed but that ends up really adding more to the problem rather than resolving it
<cowbud> ive been the target of this and also witnessed this many times
<tsimpson> it's used as a shortcut sure
<cowbud> if I spend hours helping people and make an off comment and get that message about offtopic I have to admit it is extremely annoying
<mneptok> and there are circumstances where people need to be told to stop discussing certain topics, change their attitude, or stop using profanity.
<cowbud> I agree iwth that as well
<mneptok> cowbud: so abide by the channel rules and don't go off-topic. #ubuntu-offtopic exists for a reason.
<cowbud> but I don't agree with it being applied immediately and honestly I think it should be reserved for ops
<tsimpson> most of its use is for non-ops
<cowbud> mneptok: but that is my point. Someone admonished me for saying "CrashOverride: zerocool just phoned he wants his nick" then that guy goes into how he has to go to work
<tsimpson> if we restrict it we may as well scrap it
<mneptok> cowbud: was that in #ubuntu?
<Flannel> cowbud: Being an operator isn't a pre-requisite for helping keep #ubuntu useful.  With that said, sometimes users get overzealous.  The user in question here has already been conversed with regarding it.
<cowbud> yes
<mneptok> cowbud: how does your comment relate to Ubuntu support?
<cowbud> it just seems like the bot because on "official" way to let users tell other users to be quiet. I agree that users in general help and utilize the wonderful amount of information in ubbotu but certain keywords tend to be more of a way to attack users for no regard
<cowbud> chat in my opinion is a friendly atmosphere, what I said was not on topic but that is just my point in what way does saying "I am going to work now" any different?
<cowbud> it is just adding to the good nature of chat
<cowbud> and while I know it cna't get out of hand one or two lines is far from out of hand
<Flannel> cowbud: Ubottu is a tool, sometimes people misuse tools, but that doesn't mean the tool is bad.
<Flannel> cowbud: "I am going to work now" is also offtopic
<Flannel> Er, I'd like to qualify that.
<mneptok> cowbud: in a channel of 1500 people, 2 lines of offtopic banter per person is 3,000 lines of useless input.
<Flannel> This time, "I'm going to work now" was offtopic, if you were saying that to let someone who you were helping or whatnot that you weren't anymore, it wouldn't be.
<cowbud> mneptok: the message that was sent to everyone for my off topic was something like 6 lines
<cowbud> how is that better?
<Flannel> cowbud: I already said that I took care of that.
<Tm_T> I agree that there is factoid abuse going on at times
<cowbud> ignore the fact that I was the target, if I saw someone else be admonished and the bot messaged the channel with all that I would be equally annoyed
<cowbud> I mean ok talking about it I realize it isn't really something that can be solved
<cowbud> for the majority of the time the bot is helpful
<cowbud> Flannel: but the way that situation went down it suddenly turned in to two people chatting off topic to continue repremanding me
<cowbud> that is equally a waste of screen realestate
<mneptok> cowbud: if you were not admonished, you'd do it again. and again. and again. and other people would follow your example. you were admonished, so whatever channel input there was from the bot will probably be the last that's caused by you being off-topic.
<cowbud> instead of saying Stop repeatedly to me, you could have said if you have a problem you should discuss it in #ubuntu-ops
<Flannel> cowbud: You mentioned that he shouldn't have done that, I asked you to stop, then you continued.  Had you stopped, it would've ended there in #u
<cowbud> Flannel: I didn't say I shouldn't have done it I said that the message itself was more spammy then my original comment
<Flannel> cowbud: There wasn't a problem.  I had already spoken to him about it
<cowbud> right there a response like "We can discuss it in #ubuntu-ops" would have been appropriate
<cowbud> Flannel: well if it wasn't public following the same rules the bot follows how am I supposed to know that?
<Flannel> cowbud: You were trying to discuss it with CrashOverride, not me.
<cowbud> Flannel: and as an operator you stepped in and just told me to stop
<cowbud> seems like a poor response
<Flannel> cowbud: You had already made your case to him, I asked you to cease further comments.  You continued to make the *same* statement
<Flannel> cowbud: I'm sorry that he continued, I spoke with him after he did the second factoid as well.  I can't stop people from acting like idiots all the time.
<cowbud> that isn't true, regardless this has no devolved into a ridiculous he said she said. To sum up what I am asking I would appreciate more helpful response then stop next time. Like hey these are the rules and if you don't like them you can discuss them #HERE
<tsimpson> when you are asked to stop beging off topic, is it unreasonable for you to stop begin off topic?
<Flannel> cowbud: As far as I was concerned, I didn't see any reason for you to be discussing anything.  You obviously understood the offtopic-ness, and I was already dealing with his overzealous bot usage.
<tsimpson> *being
<cowbud> Flannel: I didn't see that at all, did I miss that in the channel?
<cowbud> to be honest if I saw that I would have been fine
<Flannel> cowbud: No, it wasn't in #ubuntu, because that would've been offtopic and spammy.
<mneptok> cowbud: it's not your concern how ops deal with other users.
<cowbud> is this not a community driven irc channel?
<Flannel> cowbud: Everything doesn't need to be public, does it?
<mneptok> cowbud: your concern is to listen to ops' requests, follow them *regardless of how you feel about them*, and discuss them here if you think there is a problem.
<cowbud> Flannel: well see that is actually my initial point
<tsimpson> cowbud: talking to the user about the bot abuse in the channel would be off topic and cause more spam
<cowbud> mneptok: since your ops are not opped in the channel I have no idea of knowing who those people are
<Flannel> cowbud: When I stepped in, you can rest assured that I would set everything straight.  If you wanted to make sure I was dealing with him, you could've queried me, or come here to ask, or whatnot.
<tsimpson> not being +o is in accordance with freenode recommendations
<cowbud> Flannel: and I had no idea this channel existed until after everyone cooled down I placed a follow up question
<cowbud> tsimpson: so it seems that someone should identify themselves as an op when they are "stepping in"
<tsimpson> plus, it should not matter if someone has +o or not
<tsimpson> why?
<tsimpson> you said it yourself, it's a community channel
<cowbud> tsimpson: if some random person tells you to stop you follow that?
<tsimpson> if I'm offtopic, yes
<cowbud> and it wasn't could you plesae take this converstaion somewhere else
<cowbud> it was "Stop"
<cowbud> that is it
<tsimpson> no
<mneptok> cowbud: it's a community-driven IRC channel. the rules are the rules. it doesn;t matter if an op or a community member tells you to follow the rules.
<tsimpson> first it was "cowbud: Please stop."
<tsimpson> then you continued
<tsimpson> then "cowbud: Again, stop."
<Flannel> tsimpson: For the sake of clarity, CrashOverride, did 'speak' at cowbud before he continued.
<tsimpson> sure, I'm just saying it wasn't just "stop"
<cowbud> fine fair enough
<cowbud> it was Please stop
<cowbud> to be honset it is just frustrating when at times I spend hours in that channel helping and I make one off comment and I get beat down
<mneptok> cowbud: so why not stop when asked? regardless of who is doing the asking. and especially if you understand the notion of "offtopic?"
<tsimpson> if someone is asking you to stop, regardless of if they are an op or not, you should start thinking about what you are doing
<tsimpson> you are not the first to say "I help people all the time in #ubuntu ... I broke one rule... this is not fair" (paraphrase)
<cowbud> well not fair isn't correct
<cowbud> it is more of a feeling of being pushed out
<tsimpson> it does not matter how helpful you are, rules apply to all
<cowbud> that's fine
<cowbud> ill consider that and where I spend my time
<cowbud> thanks for the discussion
<tsimpson> we do not operate a karma system for rule-allowance
<Tm_T> cowbud: remember that we get told to stop at times too (:
<Tm_T> well, I do
<cowbud> also a fair point and something for me to consider how I approach the channel
<mneptok> cowbud: i have used Ubuntu for 5 years. i worked as a Senior Support Engineer for Canonical. i *guarantee* i have given more help with Ubuntu than 99% of the people in #ubuntu. and i still have to follow the rules about being offtopic. and i'm fine with that. the rule is there to make sure people get help. and helping people is the entire point of the channel.
<cowbud> mneptok: I never said I was above the rules
<cowbud> I was more discussing what those rules are and how I think they are unfairly applied but again that has also been covered
<mneptok> cowbud: but you implied that giving enough help should somehow exempt you from certain channel procedures.
<cowbud> mneptok: well not exactly but more or less yes which I understand isn't really something that can be programmed in and is also not worth controlling
<mneptok> even if it could be "programmed in" it wouldn't be.
<mneptok> no one, no matter their contributions, is above the guidelines.
<cowbud> do you think that is still unclear to me at this point?
<mneptok> what i think is really not the issue here.
<cowbud> ok
<Flannel> cowbud: Is there anything you feel hasn't been covered? Or any further questions you have?
<cowbud> no like I said I will consider my approach to the channel and where I spend my time
<cowbud> so I think we're done here, unless there is something else youguys would like to follow up with
<Flannel> cowbud: Alright.  Let us know if you have further questions.  Have a nice day.
<cowbud> thank you
<Flannel> Do we tell people about #ubuntu-ops anywhere?
<Flannel> It's not in the IRC Guidelines, nor topic of #u
<Flannel> (I could see a number of places that it could be in IRCG)
<BUGabundo> I'm sure you guys are aware, but I just heard this and would like to be sure
<BUGabundo> "when this change occurs, EVERY channel on freenode will need to be reregistered"
<Tm_T> what change?
 * BUGabundo fetchs backlog
<BUGabundo> http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<Tm_T> hmmm
<BUGabundo> (08:57:36 PM) Stericson: with the coming change, it will be governed by a automated system
 * Tm_T is puzzled
<tsimpson> the GMS is not due to be implemented any time soon
<Tm_T> tsimpson: Group Management System ?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: yes
<BUGabundo> (09:09:38 PM) Stericson: Right it's a few months away
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I figured it out rightaway, did I won something?
<Tm_T> s/won/win/
<tsimpson> BUGabundo: where are they getting their information from?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: just my admiration :)
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: not sure, Stericson talk to some freenode folks
<Tm_T> tsimpson: that'll be enough this time (:
<BUGabundo> he is tryin to protect #cyanogenmod namespace
<tsimpson> well there has been no announcement and no indication of the GMS being anything like complete
<Flannel> tsimpson: I'm sure it'll be finished once the new nickname system is implemented!
 * Flannel hides.
<BUGabundo> Flannel: new nickname ?
<BUGabundo> now I'm curious
<Tm_T> no, before new automatic cloaking system is implemented
<Flannel> BUGabundo: It's been on the website for a few years, I think they finally took it down.
<tsimpson> BUGabundo: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gcwhen
<BUGabundo> thanks for all the info guys
 * BUGabundo goes back to RL
<BUGabundo> aka Watching Top Gear
<Tm_T> BUGabundo: thanks
<Flannel> Why does everyone seem to have a tilde prefixed to their username?
<jpds> Flannel: As in ~jpds@ubuntu/... ?
<Flannel> jpds: Yeah
<jpds> Because they changed it from the old n=, i=.
<Flannel> Didn't I read that that was only for non-identified users?
<jpds> No, that's different, people who aren't running an ident daemon has the ~ prepended.
<Flannel> Ah
<pleia2> and since no one runs identd anymore...
<Flannel> right
<Flannel> Now that people are awake, do we link to #ubuntu-ops anywhere?  (I don't see it in the guidelines, nor is it in the topic)
<pleia2> it's at the bottom of the guidelines page
<pleia2> and on IRC/AppealProcess
<Flannel> AppealsProcess doesn't link from anywhere normal people would see
<Flannel> Perhaps linking it from the top of IRCG would be relevant too, "If you have questions or blah blah blah"
<Tm_T> yes
<Flannel> (and the ops factoid too, "for non-emergency use..."
<betz> mneptok: think my 24h 'will not click on any link in irc' mantra has passed now :)
<betz> can i get access again?
<Flannel> Howdy betz, I assume you've learned your lesson :)
<betz> hey Flannel. yes, indeed :)
<Flannel> betz: Sounds good.  I've removed your ban from #ubuntu
<Flannel> Please join and test to make sure there's not something I missed.
<betz> aah nice, thanks for that!
<Flannel> BUGabundo: If there's nothing else we can help you with today, please don't idle here, thanks.
 * mneptok returns fro the shower
<mneptok> Flannel: thanks for removing betz' ban
<BUGabundo> partying Flannel
<BUGabundo> ohh one more question before I go
<BUGabundo> if/when the change to the channels come
<BUGabundo> how will it work for local teams ?
<betz> Flannel: i'm in, thanks again.
<Flannel> betz: Have a nice day
<Flannel> BUGabundo: I have no idea.  We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.  I'm sure it won't be a big deal
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<mneptok> betz: you, also, should respect the no-idling policy in this channel
<betz> ow sorry, off i go
<tsimpson> ooh
<bazhang> freenode staff klined?
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
 * tsimpson thinks he'll sleep this one out
<Myrtti> cowbud: can we help you?
<bazhang> nice post about yahoo nixternal at the planet.ubuntu.com website
<nixternal> bazhang: thanks
<Guest72088> yo, you freenode nutcases! you can only connect with ssl but not auth via ssl or is there some docs somewhere to help with authing via ssl?
<Guest72088> oh this stupid ass service switching my nick
<Myrtti> meh
#ubuntu-ops 2010-01-31
<Tm_T> ^ ssl and all set up now <3
<Myrtti> bazhang: +++
<bazhang> have him in PM
<Guest66030> Tm_T: how are you authing with ssl?
<Guest66030> are you still using the same old /quote nickserv way?
<CrashOverride> hello
<CrashOverride> bastidrazor> op that dumb ass
<Guest66030> would be nice if you could just a ssl cert for it, trying that cap_sasl script
<CrashOverride> can someone unban me pls
<nhandler> Guest66030: Have you read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Guest66030> nhandler: yeah, it sucks
<Guest66030> i have followed that and another one
<Tm_T> Guest66030: I use password in server connection
<Guest66030> honestly, opensuse has better docs on it than freenode does
<bazhang> CrashOverride, was there something you wished to discuss?
<CrashOverride> bbyes
<CrashOverride> yes*
<CrashOverride> I wish to be unbanned
<bazhang> ?
<CrashOverride> I meant to say yes not bbyes
<CrashOverride> lol
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: you have to first understand why your behaviour is not acceptable
<CrashOverride> Give me another chance and I will behave
<CrashOverride> I promise
<CrashOverride> :)
<bazhang> CrashOverride, I asked you to read the code of conduct and the guidelines, and you responded that you did not care.
<CrashOverride> No
<CrashOverride> I told you that I already read it so I dont care
<CrashOverride> exactly
<CrashOverride> Please read more carefully next time
<bazhang> I can pastebin if you wish
<CrashOverride> go ahead
<bazhang> you are currently muted
<CrashOverride> bazhang> read those should you care to be unmuted in #ubuntu
<CrashOverride> <CrashOverride> i already have
<bazhang> yes?
<CrashOverride> I wish to talk to someone other than bazhang
<CrashOverride> He/she is not being polite
<bazhang> that is perfectly acceptable
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: read again then, with thought, as your behaviour hasn't shown me that you have understood those documents
<CrashOverride> Im trying to
<CrashOverride> I already read it
<CrashOverride> I dont need to read it 18914618941321621 times
<CrashOverride> my gosh
<Myrtti> then why should you be unmuted?
<CrashOverride> because I ALREADY read them
<CrashOverride> like I said
<CrashOverride> This proves that ops at Ubuntu are abusive and stubborn
<Myrtti> your behaviour isn't acceptable and you clearly do not understand what you've read
<CrashOverride> I have
<CrashOverride> I just have a bad temper
<CrashOverride> sometimes
<Tm_T> that's no excuse
<CrashOverride> Ok thats it
<CrashOverride> Im out
<CrashOverride> Im not fucking around with you bitches no more
<CrashOverride> I asked once nicely
<CrashOverride> now I going to have to ban envade
<CrashOverride> and also post how you bitches are stubborn assholes
<Tm_T> that isn't smart thing to do
<CrashOverride> and Im never going to use Ubuntu again
<CrashOverride> cause your stubborn assholes
<CrashOverride> ASSHOLES
<Myrtti> then in what part of the document does it say that helping for x hours a day gives you permission to flood, rant, curse and abuse?
<Myrtti> oh well
<bazhang> yikes
<Tm_T> quick, we have to keep him using Ubuntu
<Myrtti> lol, no
<bazhang> ha
<Tm_T> (;
<Guest66030> we just needed acid burn in here to be golden
<Tm_T> why we have so many quests in this channel? (:
<Guest66030> anyone authing with ssl and irssi?
<Guest66030> or do I still need to use the old way of plaintext passwords
<Tm_T> is ssl auth even possible?
<Guest66030> supposedly with the cap_sasl script it is
<Guest66030> i ssl auth on oftc
<Tm_T> ah, interesting
<Guest66030> i have done the set /sasl set Freenode nixternal yousuck dh-blowfish
<Guest66030> but that doesn't auth me
<CrashOverride> hm
<jpds> Guest66030: /sasl save
<CrashOverride> I am back
<CrashOverride> &_&
<jpds> Guest66030: Then /save
<CrashOverride> I caimed down now
<CrashOverride> :)
<Guest66030> jpds: trying now
<CrashOverride> calmed*
<bazhang> great
<CrashOverride> what where thoose links again
<CrashOverride> I dont really want to reread them
<CrashOverride> But I guess I have to
<CrashOverride> :(
<bazhang> !coc > CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<nixterna1_> jpds: I hate you! :p
<bazhang> !guidelines > CrashOverride
<jpds> nixterna1_: The feeling is mutual, my friend.
<CrashOverride> Oh gosh
<CrashOverride> Thats alottttt of readinn...
<nixterna1_> jpds: oh pay back is coming :D
<bazhang> not really
<nixterna1_> wtf does "Nick nixternal Juped" mean?
<CrashOverride> Be considerate
<CrashOverride> that wasnt me
<CrashOverride> ...
<CrashOverride> hmm
<CrashOverride> Respectful.. not me
<CrashOverride> I can change that all starting now
<CrashOverride> :)
<jpds> nixterna1_: I can see you're cloaked though.
<bazhang> CrashOverride, good to hear
<nixterna1_> yeah, but I can't use my nick though
<nixterna1_> 18:19:45 >>> Nick nixternal is Juped
<CrashOverride> Can I please have another chance?
<jpds> nixterna1_: /msg NickServ release nixternal <password>.
<bazhang> CrashOverride, certainly no bans/mutes are long term, except in extreme cases
<CrashOverride> Oh. How long must I wait?
<CrashOverride> 1 week or what?
<jpds> Ouch.
<Tm_T> nixterna1_: please write quick howto if there's no one yet so others can enjoy it too (:
<nixterna1_> Tm_T: yeah, i will probably just do that, but i can't get a straight answer via freenode on this new issue
<jpds> Tm_T: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/
<Tm_T> jpds: tor?
<jpds> nixterna1_: You probably have enforce set on your nick, which caused the Guest'ness, hence why you had to release the nick.
<nixternal> oh this is stupid as hell
<jpds> Tm_T: Scroll down to the "irssi" bit.
<Guest44311> holy f*)#@$)*@*
<jpds> ...
<bazhang> :0
<Tm_T> Guest44311: nownow
<Guest44311> here, this is my now now
<CrashOverride> bazhang: Did you see my question I asked?
<CrashOverride> Can someone unban me from #Ubuntu now?
<CrashOverride> unmute srry
<CrashOverride> :P
<elky> Why were you muted?
<CrashOverride> I already talked to bazhang
<CrashOverride> but he didnt reply back about it
<bazhang> CrashOverride, hi
<CrashOverride> I was muted for being disrepectful as well as cursing
<bazhang> CrashOverride, looking back at the logs, this seems the second incident you were involved in today
<CrashOverride> I have now read the Terms Of Conduct and Guidelines I was given
<CrashOverride> Really?
<CrashOverride> I was only banned once today
<CrashOverride> and that was this mute
<bazhang> and were spoken to by an operator earlier as well
<CrashOverride> i dont think
<CrashOverride> so
<CrashOverride> I dont recall it
<CrashOverride> Care to refresh my memory pls
<bazhang> an incident involving cowbud
<CrashOverride> is he an op?
<CrashOverride> I remember him but I didnt get in trouble for it
<CrashOverride> no +b or +q
<CrashOverride> or anything
<bazhang> CrashOverride, that being said, please come back in 24h and we can discuss again
<CrashOverride> Not uh
<CrashOverride> I didnt get in trouble earilier
<CrashOverride> :(
<CrashOverride> I been patient here all this time
<CrashOverride> Normal people would just leave and forget it
<bazhang> that's fine. 24h and we'll discuss again.
<CrashOverride> I didnt do anything wrong before
<CrashOverride> so no 24 hour ban
<CrashOverride> :9
<CrashOverride> I deserved a mute yes
<CrashOverride> but not a 24 hour ban
<CrashOverride> that is not right
<bazhang> CrashOverride, you're rather dramatic exit a short while ago changed the considerations involved
<CrashOverride> hmm
<CrashOverride> Is their a op abuse channel I can talk with
<CrashOverride> cause Your abusing me and Im not gonna let it happen no more
<bazhang> !appeals > CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<CrashOverride> I been calm all this time
<CrashOverride> Your appeal process online takes 84 hours
<CrashOverride> so no
<CrashOverride> I been waiting here caimly this whole time
<CrashOverride> Im not just about to leave
<CrashOverride> :(
<bazhang> well the alternative is to return in 24h and discuss again
<CrashOverride> haha
<CrashOverride> so that way you can say 24 more hours over and over
<CrashOverride> This is just racist man
<bazhang> not really.
<CrashOverride> Yes
<CrashOverride> Race being the op
<CrashOverride> and race by me being the user
<bazhang> the sooner this is resolved the better
<CrashOverride> exactly
<CrashOverride> I say we resolve it NOW
<CrashOverride> not in 24 hours
<bazhang> so please return when you have had time to cool down and consider your behaviour of late.
<CrashOverride> 24 hours will make it so I wont ever help again
<CrashOverride> thats all ima say
<bazhang> ie , in 24h
<CrashOverride> Nope
<CrashOverride> I want to talk to someone else
<bazhang> okay.
<CrashOverride> Other than an abusive op like yourself
<CrashOverride> Where is your supervisor
<CrashOverride> Someone in charge of all the ops
<bazhang> you have been given the appeals link, is that not correct?
<CrashOverride> I dont care for those
<bazhang> ardchoille, hi
<CrashOverride> Im not gonna waste my time
<CrashOverride> appealing online
<ardchoille> Suspicious users in#ubuntu. Take a look at the first 7 nicks after the floodbot
<ardchoille> bazhang: hi
<bazhang> okay ardchoille , thanks for the heads up :)
<ardchoille> That nick configuration reminds me of spambots but they all have "AAA" in the nick
<ardchoille> bazhang: yw :)
<CrashOverride> yah he is right
<CrashOverride> there is a bunch of bots in your channel
<CrashOverride> :(
<CrashOverride> I want someone to assist me now
<CrashOverride> other than bazhang
<bazhang> CrashOverride, that's perfectly acceptable
<CrashOverride> Ok
<CrashOverride> Where is he/she then please...
<bazhang> have to get out for some breakfast as a matter of fact :)
<CrashOverride> don't care for you
<CrashOverride> You are an abusive operator so I don't care
<elky> So let me get this straight. you a) got a warning, then, b) got muted, then, c) had a tantrum in #ubuntu-offtopic, and now, d) want us to dismiss the mute because you'd been given the benefit of a warning first which you chose to ignore?
<wgrant> p
<CrashOverride> wrong
<CrashOverride> I didnt though a "tantrum" in any channel
<elky> yes you did.
<CrashOverride> No
<CrashOverride> Tantrums are what kids have
<elky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365944/
<CrashOverride> I just said what was on my mind
<elky> that is a tantrum
<CrashOverride> their is a different
<CrashOverride> I said what was on my mind
<CrashOverride> no it wasnt
<CrashOverride> Your an idiot for thinking so
<elky> do you really think calling the person you want to unmute you "an idiot" is going to help you any?
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: hmh, you're starting it again
<elky> Tm_T, indeed.
<CrashOverride> Im sick of this
<CrashOverride> I been here for like 5 hours
<CrashOverride> trying to get unbanned
<CrashOverride> being calm and all
<CrashOverride> but nothing
<CrashOverride> Figures with Ubuntu
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: you calling names is not calm
<CrashOverride> That just started
<CrashOverride> cause I been waiting for 5 hours
<CrashOverride> My gosh
<elky> CrashOverride, and you keep taking steps backwards with your behaviour. Calling folks an idiot and being abusive in #ubuntu-offtopic is really not compatible with "calm"
<CrashOverride> ok
<CrashOverride> Im sick of this
<CrashOverride> Im leaving and not coming back
<CrashOverride> Im have to post soem complaints about your support online
<CrashOverride> and tell the world how bad you guys are
<CrashOverride> Cause its obvious you dont give a flying SHIT about your customers
<CrashOverride> and such
<Tm_T> customers?
<CrashOverride> clients
<CrashOverride> whatever
<elky> This isn't a right, CrashOverride. it's a privilege.
<CrashOverride> The people that use your software are
<CrashOverride> haha
<CrashOverride> Say that to my ass elky
<elky> If you want to be treated to customer service, then pay for the service. Canonical offers it.
<CrashOverride> I was thinking about buying it
<CrashOverride> but I lost my intrest
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: all needed links has been provided to you, something else we can help you with?
<CrashOverride> Because of this
<CrashOverride> Im not
<elky> These irc channels are volunteers who for the most part have not had any part in the creation of the software. they owe you nothing.
<CrashOverride> I dont care
<CrashOverride> You treat your customers like SHIT
<Tm_T> CrashOverride: all needed links has been provided to you, something else we can help you with?
<CrashOverride> THEN I WONT BOTHER BUYING IT
<CrashOverride> forget it
<CrashOverride> Im not gonna
<elky> Ok then. Bye.
<CrashOverride> bye
<CrashOverride> I might be back in 24 hours to appeal
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<Tm_T> (:)
<elky> Figures.
<Tm_T> he doesn't buy what?
<elky> Canonical support. Because a completely different set of people in these here channels won't let him abuse them whilst he asks for help.
<elky> Totally logical and all that.
<Tm_T> interesting logic overall
<Pici> Well handled, as always.
<Tm_T> he has already said he will do some ban dodge
<Tm_T> so you might need to watch for it
<elky> Tm_T, has he actually enacted it yet?
<Tm_T> not that I know, as he's not banned, just muted
<Pici> I was busy reading the scrollback when I saw that elky had already started to respond, thought I'd wait in the wings.
<elky> Tm_T, if it's not been enacted yet, then it probably won't be.
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> elky: Pici: if you didn't see his first visit here, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/31/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Tm_T> right at the beginning
<Pici> Yeah, I read it, twice actually.
<elky> yeah, it is in my scrollback too
<Tm_T> now back to hunting pink unicorn pony ->
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: !rww is a ridiculous factoid
<nixternal> Tm_Tr: http://blog.nixternal.com/2010.01.30/freenode-irc-connect-and-auth-securely/
<Tm_T> danke
<nixternal> stupid planet.ubuntu.com grabbed a copy of my un-updated version that fixes Freenode and freenode
<Flannel> yay
<pleia2> nixternal: oh no, you're telling people to edit .irssi/config, beware the wrath of #irssi :)
<nixternal> screw them
<pleia2> hah!
<nixternal> easier to config irssi that way
<nixternal> plus, I can't remember the commands and didn't feel like looking them up
<nixternal> and, people who use irssi should be comfortable editing a config file :)
<elky> i should probably find an update for chanserv.py some time too...
<elky> oh well, off to buy disposable fountain pens
<Flannel> and auto bleh
<Flannel> Isn't someone already working on it?
<nixternal> there, added a warning to it :)
 * pleia2 gives nixternal a gold star
<nixternal> WARNING: It has been brought to my attention that the Irssi folks get mad when people tell you to edit the config file instead of using the commands, so with that, backup your config file first, and if anything goes wrong, not my fault :)
<elky> Flannel, yeah, several folk i think. this sort of stuff really ought be in vcs somewhere
<elky> Flannel, in fact... we should be putting this stuff in vcs, with branches for different folks' preferences
<Flannel> That would make sense though.
<Flannel> We can own a bzr branch as a team, that'd make the most sense.
<Flannel> Instead of [someonee
<Flannel> Instead of [someone's server], which while useful, will go offline in 2 years when we need it most.
<elky> Flannel, yeah
<Amaranth> So anyone get chanserv.py going again?
<nhandler> Amaranth: pastebin the script, I'll modify it for you
<Amaranth> nhandler: actually it looks like tsimpson already did
<nhandler> :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, sudipta said: ubottu:my video card is nvidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<Myrtti> charming
<ubottu> AtomicSpark called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<Tm_T> !away > eaglewatch
<Flannel> uh.
<Flannel> Forwards are different now, right?
<Tm_T> shoudln't
<Tm_T> or, no I have no idea actually
<Flannel> $ instead of ! and... oh, bother.
<Flannel> you have to have access in both channels.
<Flannel> Well, lets see if this works
<Flannel> aha.  Old format still works for setting, they just get translated
<Flannel> but, still need access, so lets see if this works.
<Flannel> Blargh
<Flannel> Alright.
<Flannel> We need to set this channel to +F
<Flannel> And I guess in the meantime, just keep an eye out for DryGrain
<Tm_T> works now?
<Flannel> It should, let me test
<Flannel> Yep
<Flannel> We'll need unregged and read-topic to be +F as well probably
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> done
<Myrtti> !away > travmon
<tsimpson> Flannel: we don't need to, the floodbots have +o in them
<Tm_T> tsimpson: are floodbots only one who will do redirects?
<Flannel> tsimpson: I wonder if you need it to remove forwards?
<tsimpson> Tm_T: 99.9% of the time
<tsimpson> Flannel: no, it's just a normal ban in that case
<Flannel> tsimpson: Also, I don't think +F would hurt, and who knows what someone might need to do manually one of these days
<Tm_T> tsimpson: I would keep +F even for just 0.01 %
<tsimpson> all ubuntu/member/* people have +o in both those channels too
<Tm_T> hmm, are all ops members too?
<jussi01> no
<Flannel> Is there any downside to having +F?
<tsimpson> not at the moment anyway
<tsimpson> the only downside (or upside, depending on your POV) to +F is that ops for other channels can forward there
<Flannel> Is that an issue we've had previously? (since that used to be the case anyway)
<tsimpson> there is really no way to tell
<Tm_T> tsimpson: its upside, remember locos
<tsimpson> why would a loco set a ban-forward to -read-topic or -unregged?
<Tm_T> the same reason we do in core channels, I guess
<tsimpson> and no one should need to forward to -unregged anyway
<Tm_T> that is true
<tsimpson> but -read-topic and -unregged only work for #ubuntu
<tsimpson> it won't exempt them for the loco
<Flannel> Yeah, I have no idea how join throttling would work with +F, I just assumed it might be necessary and I'd rather not figure this out after things go south
<tsimpson> the +F has nothing to do with +f
<tsimpson> as it's not a ban-forward, just an overflow channel
<tsimpson> it's probably going to take us a while to get used to all these new modes and how they interact with each other
<Flannel> +f does need +F (or operator)
<tsimpson> +f is separate
<tsimpson> or, should be
<Flannel> to set +f or forwarding ban, you need +F or ops in destination (and source)
<tsimpson> it was working yesterday
<Flannel> but, join throttling isn't +f, is it?
<tsimpson> it is
<Flannel> isn't it +j?
<Flannel> Ah, there's an +f there too
<Tm_T> tsimpson: "An operator can only set mode +f #channel2 if they are an op in #channel2 or if #channel2 has mode +F set (see below). "
<tsimpson> without the +f when +j is set, people would just be sent a "can not join" message
<tsimpson> Tm_T: but the +f was already set
<Tm_T> tsimpson: true that
<tsimpson> you only need +o in both or +F in the dest _when_ you set the mode
<Tm_T> this is a mess (:)
<Flannel> tsimpson: right, but "because its set now" isn't really a good policy.  Accidents happen
<tsimpson> there is a fix, mlock ;)
<Flannel> .... I don't see why you're so opposed to just setting +F on those two channels
<tsimpson> I'm not
<tsimpson> I'm just discussing the other pov
<tsimpson> all these new modes/policies can be confusing, so discussion is a good thing
<Tm_T> with all these new modes we might like to collect "the ops rulebook" what to do and when
<Tm_T> so we can slap each other when someone does otherwise (;
<Flannel> Tm_T: Not sure where you got that previous line, but mine was from here: http://dev.freenode.net/ircd-seven/browser/doc/hyperion-migration.txt  which might have some stuff yours doesnt
<tsimpson> while we're on the subject, is everyone familiar with the extended ban format?
<Flannel> tsimpson: I know there's some letters involved, and other assorted silliness!
<Tm_T> Flannel: tsimpson http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Tm_T> tsimpson: no idea what that even means
<tsimpson> it's not too difficult when you get used to it
<tsimpson> if you want to set a "real name" ban, you use +b $r:real?name
<tsimpson> replacing spaces with ? or using * as wildcard
<tsimpson> (r == real-name)
<tsimpson> you can now also ban an account, with $a:account
<tsimpson> these also work with quiets (+q)
<Tm_T> roger roger
<tsimpson> you can also invert a ban, so +b $~r:my?name will ban everyone who does _not_ have the real name "real name"
<tsimpson> that's how the ban on unregistered users work "$a" would be all registered users, and "$~a" is the inverse (unregistered users)
<tsimpson> you probably won't use them much, but for specific bans, it can be useful to know them
 * tsimpson pretends he made no typos in the above lines
<K99Brain> hi all
<K99Brain> someone can remember me which was the command for the ubottu to store the mask for the identification?
<tsimpson> K99Brain: supybot support is in #supybot
<K99Brain> tsimpson, thanks
<tsimpson> A quick note to #ubuntu ops: as well as here, it's also a good idea to idle in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (so you can monitor what the floodbots are doing, force them out of emergency mode etc, and see their warnings). To get access to there just poke one of the IRCC
<tsimpson> also for ops in #kubuntu, there is #kubuntu-ops-monitor
<Mamarok> tsimpson: I can't join, channel mode is set to +i
<tsimpson> Mamarok: that's why I said to poke one of us ;)
<Mamarok> consider you poked, then :)
 * jussi01 sighs, gives up on newcs for now. 
<Trek> got a question for the ops, if they know of this
<Trek> is there a specific ubuntu channel for 10.04 or currently-in-development versions?
<Tm_T> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Trek> thanks man
<Tm_T> np (:
<Trek> and is there a list of the ! commands for ubottu available somewhere?
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Trek> nice, thanks again
<Tm_T> I wonder if one could have long serious discussions by only using factoids (:
<Trek> lol, i know that you can be annoying to the bot, especially when you're bored
<Trek> one of the funny things was giving it a "bot treat" and it responded semi-intelligently
<Trek> kinda like this: !botsnack
<ubottu> blakkheim called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (Copinstan)
<nhandler> Has +R (which was converted into a +q against $~a) and +r been removed from the various Ubuntu channels? The spam link attack (which was the reason for setting it in the first place) has been fixed with the move to ircd-seven
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (wert)
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (wert)
<Tm_T> nhandler: should be
<jussi01> REMINDER: Ubuntu IRC Council meeting in ~40 mins! ( #ubuntu-meeting )
<teadict> Muahaha!
<Tm_T> jussi01: surprisingly I have to skip that, gotta get R. sleeping
<Myrtti> -meeting, I assume
<Tm_T> anyway ->
<Myrtti> teadict: ?
<teadict> Myrtti: I'm wondering why there's champagne and caviar in here and not in #uo
<Myrtti> teadict: huh?
<teadict> Myrtti: nevermind
<teadict> so, what's the purpose of this room?
<Myrtti> topic is quite informative
<teadict> oic
<teadict> well then, to the matter at hand.. I'd like to apply for operator
<jussi01> teadict: please wait a few weeks - not long from now there will be an announcement about operator applications.
<jussi01> best if you subscribe to the ubuntu irc mailing list also
<jussi01> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<teadict> allright then, thanks
<ikonia> are the floodbots currently working, there is a user in -proxy-users who's not getting an exempt in #ubuntu (at one point floodbot said it granted him one, but in #ubuntu it didn't)
<ikonia> ok - that's two users now in the #ubuntu-proxy-user channels that can't join #ubuntu even though floodbot is telling them an exempt has been granted
<ikonia> I think the floodbots aren't working at the moment
<Trek> got a question for you about the #ubuntu channel...
<ikonia> go on
<Trek> whats with the group at the top of 20<RANDOMLETTERS> on the channel list?
<Trek> replace random letters with random letters
<Trek> its actually a group of 5 users, seems to be random connections
<ikonia> ??? where
<Trek> i'll hilight them one second
<Trek> they're at the top of the users list...
<Trek> um...
<Trek> i'll list them...
<ikonia> I don't know where you're looking or what you're looking at
<Trek> 20QAAAABY, 20QAAAAJB, 20QAAABJ9, 50UAAANCL, 5EXAAADN8, 77CAAAZPU shows up on the connected users list on my xchat window for #ubuntu
<Trek> not sure if they're random connections or a glitch, hence why I'm asking here
<ikonia> they are just users
<ikonia> that's there nickname
<Trek> wow, how rare is it that people choose those nicks...
<ikonia> maybe part of a bot tool
<Trek> bot-net, maybe?
<ikonia> who knows
<Gary> ikonia: charybdis (and so seven) tries to not kill on nick collision by renaming the loser to their unique id, which is what those users have had happen to them.
<jussi01> Pricey: Daviey PING - you have an item on the meeting agenda, please be there
<ikonia> there we go, simple answer
<Daviey> jussi01: I already am :)..  No idea how that item got there TBH, but i'm there.
<MenZa> It's been there for q while
<MenZa> s/q/a
<ikonia> Daviey: clearly you have power
<jussi01> Daviey: think pricey added it
<Daviey> ahh
<ikonia> wow - Daviey is the puppet master,
<ikonia> I wish Pricey would be my social secretary too
 * MenZa thinks adding a "Added on" column to the MeetingAgenda would be a good idea.
<tsimpson> items usually only last for one meeting, it's just been a while since the last meeting
<nhandler> That isn't a bad idea MenZa. Especially if we don't process the entire agenda each meeting
<tsimpson> MenZa: add it to the agenda ;)
<MenZa> tsimpson: but the meeting's started already! altering an agenda when it's running is a Bad Idea(tm)!
<MenZa> :P
<nhandler> tsimpson: I don't think we need an agenda item for that. We can simply add it to the wiki. There is no harm in having it. I also don't think a vote is needed for it (just like how we can add/remove from the agenda without a vote ;) )
<tsimpson> well I wan't really serious about actually adding it
<MenZa> :p
<nhandler> :)
 * nhandler will add the column after the meeting
<MenZa> \o/
<ikonia> hello Trek
<Trek> hiya, was gonna bother you about someone spamming letters, but they stopped
<Trek> :)
<ikonia> typical timing
<Myrtti> Trek: feel free to report problems especially now, the concentration of some of us might be a bit dispersed
<Myrtti> the ops trigger works nicely in this ;-)
<ikonia> well hello
<Trek> yeah, i forgot to leave the channel
<Myrtti> Trek: the ops trigger works nicely in reporting issues and problems of the channels, just remember to add "| <the cause of alarm>" in the end... ;-)
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> crashoverride seems to be banevading?
<ikonia> ubottu doesn't seem to think so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> but I concur, I remember him being banned also
<tsimpson> Myrtti: ubottu searches for bans on the current nick/user/host combo, so if they are evading ubottu won't detect it
<Myrtti> I see [02:02] ~~~mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@fl-67-77-173-128.dhcp.embarqhsd.net]
<Myrtti> but no -q
<tsimpson> then it's not ban evading, as there was no ban
<Myrtti> mute then
<Myrtti> right?
<Myrtti> no?
<tsimpson> well they weren't blocked from the channel, just muted
<ikonia> but he's talking now
<ikonia> so he's evading the mute ?
<tsimpson> yes
<Myrtti> doesn't show on irssi's bans either...
<tsimpson> the IP has changed
<Myrtti> this might be a problem
<Myrtti> atleast for me
<tsimpson> Myrtti: mutes/quiets are on a different list than bans
<tsimpson> /mode #channel q should show the quiets
<Myrtti> tsimpson: yup, so my script is somewhat b0rked
<Slart> someone should have a talk with guest_89 in #ubuntu
<Slart> oh.. nevermind
<Slart> already done
<Slart> thanks
<Myrtti> so, where were we
<Myrtti> does anyone want to take the ball of CrashOverride? should he be talked with? I'm heading for bed soon to feel sorry for myself and prevent doing retail therapy, so I'd more than happily decline
<Myrtti> though, he quit already...
<Myrtti> but if he should rejoin again
<ikonia> Myrtti: I'll have a polite word if he rejoins
<ikonia> I'm sure we can remove the +q
<Flannel> What was he doing?
<ikonia> just doding a quiet
<Myrtti> stfuing people
<Flannel> Ah, there it is.
<Myrtti> and being generally rude
<ikonia> may not have been intentional, but just a quick "hi, remember how to behave" will be enough for him to fall in line with the guidelines
<Myrtti> heads up for Diareal
<Myrtti> he complained about the gnaa spam that didn't even happen, in #maemo, by pasting the message on the channel
<tsimpson> he already hit #k
<Myrtti> was k-lined once, I see
<Myrtti> and now with a new ip
<ikonia> we'll see
<Flannel> K train again
<Myrtti> yup
<ikonia> oh yes
<Myrtti> thankies for staff
<ikonia> his ip appeared to be the same
<Myrtti> it amazes me how fast the ip addresses are rotated by some isps
<Myrtti> I've had the same ip for two years now
<Myrtti> which has had several router powercycles
<Myrtti> righty-o, I'm about to buy an expensive electric toothbrush from a webshop in Germany, I think this is a sign that I should go to bed instead of being online.
<Myrtti> night night
<CrashOverride> Hello
<Seeker`> how can we help you?
<CrashOverride> I been helping the Ubuntu team for awhile
<CrashOverride> I wish to become a member of a Loco team if possible
<CrashOverride> or some kind of team
<CrashOverride> I searched Ubuntu's site for it but I couldn't find any site myself
<CrashOverride> bah nvm
<CrashOverride> Just found it
<CrashOverride> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<CrashOverride> srry abt that
<jussi01> !idle | CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<CrashOverride> Im sorry
<CrashOverride> My bad
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, meowagi said: !forget the winblows bootloader
<MenZa> jussi01: How'd the meeting go?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-24
<maco> elky: get any weird PMs recently?
<maco> elky: nevermind.
<rww> !hostname =~ s/one \./one./
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !version-bug is <reply> Ubuntu 10.10's About Ubuntu application erroneously says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04". This is a bug. Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to see your Ubuntu version. Bug report at https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info" [High,Triaged]
<rww> ... oh.
<rww> !version-bug =~ s#https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248#http://tinyurl.com/versionbug#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<jussi> !version-bug
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10's About Ubuntu application erroneously says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04". This is a bug. Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to see your Ubuntu version. Bug report at http://tinyurl.com/versionbug
<Tm_T> !lmgtfy
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Tm_T> !lmgtfy > Muelli
<jussi> CarlFK1: might want to identify ;)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi> Hiya AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> jussi, ping
<AbhiJit> yeah
<AbhiJit> what happen?
<jussi> AbhiJit: Im really somewhat disturbed at your quit message, could you please change it?
<AbhiJit> quit message? ok. Will change it but wanted to know why?
<AbhiJit> jussi, you are talking about quit msg on this 'abhijit' nick account right?
<jussi> AbhiJit:  Im talking about the one you seem to have used in hindi for both optimusprime and AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> okay
<jussi> [12:24:19] <-- AbhiJit (~Abhijit@unaffiliated/abhijit) has quit (Quit: मेरा भारत महान)
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> how does it disturb you?
<jussi> AbhiJit: Given the inference about aryan supremism...
<Pici> AbhiJit: can you translate it for me.
<AbhiJit> Pici, My India is Great!
<AbhiJit> jussi, i dont know if you konw hindi or not. but the msg is really about the 'country' and not about aryans
<AbhiJit> its just similar phrase for 'i love my country'
<jussi> AbhiJit: in anycase, we have had some complaints, so Id appreciate it if you can chnage it .
<AbhiJit> okay
<AbhiJit> done.
<jussi> AbhiJit: thanks!
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> bye
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Just a heads up that the relevant people are already aware of some of the behavior thats happening in #ubuntu-motu, I think it would be best if we left it to its own devices unless something comeplely insane happens.
<bazhang> wow cryptic
<bazhang> time to check irclogs.ubuntu.com I guess
<jpds> Pici: That guy just has issues.
<Pici> jpds: I sent my concerns to the DMB/CC a few weeks ago
<popey> lots of loonies have arrived in #u
<jpds> popey: You spoke to soon, they said Elvis 3 minutes later.
<popey> :p
<tolkad> I am very concerned that the search page for "ubuntu linux" on google: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20linux mentions "linux" instead of "GNU/linux". The website maintainers should contact google to get this error fixed
<Tm_T> tolkad: this is totally wrong place for that
<tolkad> Tm_T: I asked in #ubuntu and someone told me to try this channel
<Tm_T> let's see...
<Tm_T> ...was about to say that I don't see Ubuntu trademark used with GNU/Linux anywhere in the official site
<Tm_T> well, in the old 6.06 documentation and community documentation
<gpc> is it really that important of an issue?
<Tm_T> no, it really isn't
<Tm_T> only reason I was looking for this, was to kill the "issue"
<Tm_T> we need ops in -devel (;
<Pici> dealt with.
<Pici> Its goober aka cromblight, IKnowWhoIAm, OzoneScaredyMan, cromblight_, peronni, circlecrossdev, OzoneScaredyPant, foober, OzoneScaredyMan_, MorganMuffler
<Tm_T> yup
 * Tm_T gets hilighted when he appears
<mernilio> hm.. im an op all of the sudden? :-O
<mernilio> :-)
<Tm_T> erm
<Pici> No. Hes forwarded here because he can't seem to be on-topic in #ubuntu
<rww> Pici: you're missing all the Hoober and brown_boar nicks on that list ;(
<rww> I wonder whether an accurate one would go over freenode message length limit at this point.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-25
<rww> Dear mernilio: Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.
<rww> KB1JWQ: ta
<KB1JWQ> No worries, cross channel.
<tonyyarusso> I prefer to imagine that rww has mastered telepathy, but only in one direction.
 * rww facepalms
<gpc> bet I'll get blamed for that too
<maco> huh?
<gpc> he got himself Killed by the bot
<gpc> heh
<maco> uh.....i missed something
<rww> For everyone still confused, chaos2358 echoed his password to the channel, then got poked by me to change it, then said he did, then I meant to do /ns release to check that but got confused and did ghost instead, then he came back and decided to reject reality and substitute "I already changed my password, why are you trying to boot me!" instead.
<rww> and then gratuitously repeated his question and got nuked by idoru :\
<tonyyarusso> ha, oops
<maco> oooh i missed the idoru bit
<gpc> which caused me to lol (4 realz yo) and rww to facepalm
<rww> there is no doubt a good case to be made for each of me, chaos2358, and idoru screwing up there :\
<gpc> idoru did its job
<gpc> you tried to help and made a booboo
<gpc> happens
<gpc> he was trying to be some tough guy
<rww> iono. I think idoru wasn't designed to deal with stuff like that, more like actual GNAA-level spam. Could be wrong, though.
<gpc> well I bet he will be back even more upset.
<rww> indeed. so mission failed, basically :(
<rww> I still think it's odd that #ubuntu-us-ky redirects outside the namespace to #bglug. LoCos are weird :(
<gpc> that is weird
<jussi> gpc: do you really need to keep changing nicks? :D
<gpc> this has been my first serious nick change in 7 years
<gpc> I am going to answer, no.
<gpc> :P
<rww> op nicks have a maximum character length!
<rww> tonyyarusso will give in eventually :(
<jussi> hah!
<gpc> I do the occasional joke nick but I am far from an habitual nick changer
<rww> srs, I can't think of an op that's changed nick to something longer
<rww> oh, lhavelund
 * rww shakes fist
<gpc> doesn't count because he used his name
<tonyyarusso> rww: apachelogger is longer than me
<rww> apachelonger :(
<gpc> Should I start lighting the torches?
<gpc> pitch forks are in the shed
<rww> careful, you'll start a war with the KDE user ops ;P
<maco> you rang?
<rww> maco: gpc's trying to set us on fire!
<gpc> I am not
<gpc> just apachelogger
<maco> oh you're idle!
<gpc> he/she/it never speaks and that scares me
<gpc> maco: lol yeah
<maco> rww: what was lhaveland before?
<rww> maco: MenZa
<maco> OH
<maco> thats the same person?
<rww> hehehe
<rww> yes
<maco> ok then
<Tm_T> awww
<maco> gpc: apachelogger speaks plenty in #kubuntu-devel, and with a really adorable accent too!
<gpc> how did you folks get sound in k-devel?
<rww> gpc: you haven't heard of CTCP SKYPE?
<maco> heh i just know his accent from UDS
<gpc> rww: I have not
<Tm_T> gpc: KDE has more options (;)
<gpc> kde is making it easier for me to switch over
<rww> hrm, I guess that'd probably be a DCC thing instead
<gpc> Unity :/
<rww> I like Unity *shrugs*
<gpc> rww:  ctcp skype is not working
<gpc> haha
<gpc> Received a CTCP SKYPE ENONFREE from rww
 * apachelogger gets his homer simpson voice and shouts
<apachelogger> uhhh, I have an adorable acccent, uhhhh...
<apachelogger> maco: I suppose I would be writing with an accent though, I do not usually talk while writing ;)
<apachelogger> ah, or possibly I think with an accent, or maybe I am doing it just now because I thought of it *shrug*
<mneptok> my inner voice speaks with a German accent, and is stern and uncompromising.
<mneptok> i'm pretty scared of it, and tend to just "LALALALALALALA" when it speaks. this is why my behavior suggests i have no inner voice.
<lhavelund> maco: hi!
<lhavelund> :p
<jussi> apachelogger: why skype? :( MUMBLE!
<persia> jussi, point-to-point vs. mesh conference?
<lhavelund> mumble is wonderful!
<jussi> persia: yes, but they had a free for all kubuntu thing iir
<lhavelund> and if not, I can supply a server.
 * lhavelund runs one
<persia> I'm not a fan of Skype, believing SIP to be plenty useful for everything (and wishing SofiaSIP wasn't braindead), but mumble has other shortcomings.
<Mez> Any IRCC sitting around that don't mind me poking them in private
<jussi> Im here
 * popey notes Mez has a point with his mail to ubuntu-irc
<Mez> popey: indeed :(
<Tm_T> indeed, although I didn't read it that way myself
<jussi> Mez: If theres nothing more you need, may I remind you of the no idle policy?
<Mez> A policy I don't agree with ... but meh
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (JAVI)
<mernilio> Hello fellow ops!
<jpds> 'fellow'.
<nigelb> troll in -release
<persia> Seen.
<bazhang> feetandcloth
<persia> Ugh.  Needs more than social pressure.  Not responsive to /query
<persia> Well, responsive, but not in a way that seems to lead to resolution :/
<persia> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> persia, he's a multi-year issue at least 7 different nicks/ban evasion under said nicks
<bazhang> Shoasdf, hi
<Shoasdf> you will be detained in approximately 5 gun piles. three little silencers. pew pew pew.
<Shoasdf> hi
<Shoasdf> i have come here to exchange information
<Shoasdf> i already know you could already probably of detected me as before i came back. other than the IP
<Shoasdf> but let us handle the issue
<Shoasdf> are you working with someone to come after us
<Shoasdf> wow
<Shoasdf> you really are
<Shoasdf> but no one is even hurt
<Shoasdf> this is we have the internet. not to stalk people or to terrify them based on the details they give us. but to make it clear what we know
<Shoasdf> tell me now, and i know ok right then
<Shoasdf> sane people murder or blah blah.
<Shoasdf> i have done nothing. but i have a feeling you are getting to jittery
<Shoasdf> roottarded was an asshole
<Shoasdf> i even enabled his cult for a little while
<Shoasdf> but what am i guilty of but recognizing how attractive the ubuntu members are?
<Shoasdf> is there no place for beauty, when brains lived in the past where beauty oppressed?
<Shoasdf> come on. we need our freedom
<Shoasdf> we are all good people here
<bazhang> Shoasdf, this is not the place for that
<Shoasdf> i seriously was ready to leave
<elky> Yes, you will be leaving.
<Shoasdf> this is the last rip current
<Shoasdf> i plan to stay on shore
<Shoasdf> elky, lets not bring me back again
<Shoasdf> you are just too good at reminding me of what all of us want with you
<bazhang> now in -ot elky
 * elky waits.
<bazhang> he's ban evading there
<bazhang> marcusdavidus, hi
<marcusdavidus> can some one unban me on #ubuntu becosue im banned and know why ?
<bazhang> gpc, you around?
<tsimpson> rww: poke
<Pici> We should try to let our users know that we're looking into the situation for them when they come here.
<Pici> So they don't think that we're just ignoring them.
<Tm_T> agreed
<jussi> +1
<gpc> Morning
<Pici> hi
<Pici> So why the nick change?
<gpc> lol
<gpc> Just felt like I needed a change
<Pici> Fair enough ;)
<gpc> I'm not completely sold on this one
<gpc> Not entirely sure why I was poked earlier this morning, if it was about marcusdavidus the reason for his ban is because of constant stupidity.
<gpc> he has managed to get banned in #u #-+1 and #-ot
<rww> I believe this is standard policy, but if not, any ban I don't comment on in BT saying to talk to me before removing can be progressed by anyone ;)
<Pici> It is.
<gpc> Did I set such a comment?
<gpc> I may have
<Pici> Its possible that bazhang wanted to talk to you for an entirely unrelated issue.
<Pici> iirc rww was the last person who touched a bt record for that guy
<gpc> it is
<gpc> yeah it says to talk to me about it.
<gpc> hehe
<Pici> 'oops'
<rww> or, more precisely, it says I told him to come back in a week and talk to IdleOne about it ;)
<gpc> oh well, like rww's MARK says, I don't see the ban being removed anytime soon.
<gpc> but if he comes back and I am around I'll talk to him about it.
<rww> They managed to not ban-evade for a whole week, maybe they changed. I'd probably give them a second chance. Although, I don't actually remember what their original issue was.
<gpc> something to do with malicious commands
<Pici> They were in #kubuntu earlier acting somewhat normal.
<gpc> iirc he was always ot and refused to behave according to guidelines
<cdbs> Could someone please add this to the #ubuntu+1 title: New X stack is being uploaded, be warned about partial upgrades removing X packages. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032355.html
<cdbs> Thanks!
<Pici> will do
<cdbs> moreover, no need to have info on the ayatana thing
<jrib> anyone know wth these guest logins from softslayer are all about?
<Pici> Nope.
<jrib> they don't seem to respond to ctcp VERSION
<Pici> I was just looking at it when it was mentioned.
<jrib> probably someone playing with a script?
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-26
<damnsmalllinux23> how do i become op?
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: I don't believe there are any active calls for new Operators, but more information can be found on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<damnsmalllinux23> to h00k: can you give me op? if you right click on my name and go to mode then give half or give op. and why does everyone have yellow dots?
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: no, it doesn't work that way. And the dots colors depend on the client you use.
<damnsmalllinux23> like...
<h00k> like I use irssi, so I don't see yellow dots by people.
<damnsmalllinux23> hey are you are ubuntu?
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: perhaps you should check the documentation on whatever client you're using
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: yes?
<persia> The yellow dots probably represent voice, rather than op.
<damnsmalllinux23> well can you do the share desktop thing to my computer?
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: For what purpose? In theory, I could. I don't want to, however.
<damnsmalllinux23> can you please? i need you to help me with something so that you can see my cp as i do it.
<h00k> damnsmalllinux23: no, this isn't a support related room. Do you have any other questions about the OP process? If not, please feel free to /part the channel
 * h00k shrugs
<gpc> h00k: see !canibeanop
<h00k> gpc: *that* is what it is. I always forget that one
<Pici> Feel free to add a better alias.
<gpc> Pici: would be hard to find better less "ugly" alias to that
<h00k> perhaps !opme or something
<h00k> !opprocess
<Pici> !helphelpimbeingoppressed
<gpc> haha
 * persia hands Pici some repression as a side dish
<h00k> yeah...I considered that after :)
<gpc> !canihaveops
<h00k> an African Swallow?
<gpc> !canihaveops is <alias> canibeanop
<ubottu> I'll remember that, gpc
<gpc> !canihaveop is <alias> canibeanop
<gpc> fine don't
 * gpc :P and :(
<h00k> d'aw
 * h00k pats gpc on the back
<gpc> h00k: can you right click on my name and give me op or half op :P
 * persia points out that not all clients have such "right-click" functionality.
<gpc> persia: then such clients are not full clients :)
<h00k> when I right click, I get terminal options :) (irssi)
<gpc> like building a car without seat belts
 * persia stoutly defends irssi
<gpc> !canihaveop is <alias> canibeanop
<persia> gpc, Note that not all mice have right buttons (and not all pointing devices have buttons at all)
<gpc> why do I not get a response?
<gpc> persia: a one button mouse is like a pool cue without chalk
 * persia has a zero-button pointing device
 * persia has a different 37-button pointing device
 * persia thinks button count is a matter of personal preference
<gpc> 37 buttons?
<persia> Well, that one is a bit extreme, maybe :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, ubuntu_ said: ubottu, am getting this error  Its like this "Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.."
<Pici> ubottu: hug!
<Pici> :(
<gpc> !hug
<gpc> hmm, shame :/
<persia> Didn't that get removed because of excessive use in some context?
<gpc> probably
<tsimpson> gpc: you won't get multiple "I'll remember that, ..." responses because of the (somewhat limited and hackish) flood protection in Encyclopedia
<bazhang> bantracker seems to have multiple entries for a guest account (removed for using an irc script in #ubuntu)
<rww> indeed. The list of removals and the ban accurately reflect reality, afaict.
 * rww expected ubottu PM, munches cookie instead
<maco> @mark Smrad #ubuntu f-bomb and n-word after being told off for first use of f-bomb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<maco> grrr
<maco> @mark #ubuntu Smrad f-bomb and n-word after being told off for first use of f-bomb
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> if you make that mistake in PM, it errors out instead ;)
 * rww knows, because he does it /constantly/
<tonyyarusso> You can avoid these problems by not marking things!
<rww> . @mark #ubuntu-ops tonyyarusso encouraging newbie ops to be bad ops
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<bazhang> <r00t4rd3d> go in the ubuntu channel and tell someone how to set root pass and they will kick/ban you
<bazhang> quelle surprise
<jpds> Wunderbar.
<bazhang> so using other channels to encourage users to troll #ubuntu  ( ##linux in this case)
<jpds> Haters gonna hate.
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu (blakez is offtopic, abusive and generally not a nice person.)
<q_a_z_steve> hey, just doing research for my freenode group, what code is ubottu based on?
<ikonia> supybot
<jpds> q_a_z_steve: Supybot.
<jpds> q_a_z_steve: launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<q_a_z_steve> strange, that link talks about their being more than one, and yet only talks about on on the page. Am I missing "page 2"?
<jpds> The code is under 'Code'.
<q_a_z_steve> jpds looking more for explanation of features like the bulleted list for ubottu, especially for meetingology, not needed for -br or fr...
<q_a_z_steve> anything to add? jpds ?
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, hi
<JackyAlcine> Good afternoon (UTC).
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, thanks for joining.
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, enabling illegal acts is not something we allow in any ubuntu namespace
<JackyAlcine> But we permit Aircrack-NG to be shipped in Ubuntu's repos.
<bazhang> just as if someone wants to crack wifi, use an unsupported derivative, or what not, asking for help does not override the guidelines, and the various channel policies and rules
<JackyAlcine> Hm.
<bazhang> indeed, and if you visit #aircrack-ng (also on freenode) and ask "how can I crack my neighbor's wifi" you'll get booted
<bazhang> its more than just Ubuntu namespace policy, but freenode wide
<bazhang> piracy, cracking etc
<JackyAlcine> Hm, so in that case, if you're going to something "illicit", better off searching on Google?
<bazhang> indeed. or join a network that has no sane policies, unlike freenode.
<JackyAlcine> Alright.
<JackyAlcine> Have a good time, then.
<bazhang> thanks
<elky> hah
<knome> erm
<bazhang> bit surprised as he's in some team or another
<knome> what is actually the reason aircrack-ng is allowed to be in the repos?
<elky> it's  valid diagnostic tool
<bazhang> pen testing?
<elky> yes
<elky> the only diff between white-hat and black-hat is the intent.
<knome> their website clearly states that it's a cracking tool before they mention it's a diagnostic tool
<elky> So their marketing department needs to be fired. It is still a diagnostic tool.
<knome> mm-hmm. just wondering what the info in the repository says.. if it says "a cracking tool", then i understand the point JA made
<knome> mmh
<bazhang> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-1 (maverick), package size 1541 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<knome> yeah.
<knome> maybe somebody needs to reconsider
<bazhang> ?
<bazhang> somebody being whom?
<elky> would you believe to evaluate cracking vulnerabilities, you need to actually try crack stuff?
<knome> bazhang, a motu? :)
<elky> any network device has the same capacity
<knome> elky, i understand, but it's still a bit awkward
<elky> not really
<bazhang> knome, perhaps you missed the whole context of this, vis a vis who was discussing this
<bazhang> knome, he specifically said he was doing "phishy" "illegal acts" "I'd rather not say" "PM me for details"
<bazhang> pcfreak30 in this instance
<bazhang> nothing to reconsider. he was asking for help with illegal acts.
<knome> bazhang, yeah, i missed that conversation :) - but anyway, was just wondering how the repositories so clearly states it's a cracking tool, and not for example, "diagnostic tool"
<knome> i don't disagree about the decision
<bazhang> knome, then you missed the reason for his response "but we have potentially can be illegally used tools in the repos, therefore we should offer assistance when people ask"
<bazhang> for help with their self-confessed "illegal , phishy acts"
<knome> bazhang, i got that ("But we permit Aircrack-NG to be shipped in Ubuntu's repos.")
<knome> i don't think that's a completely solid argument
<knome> but why does the package info say it's a cracking tool?
<bazhang> he wanted help with something illegal. we dont support it.
<knome> i understand and agree.
<bazhang> so nothing to reconsider
<knome> no, not about how he was handled.
<knome> oh well, forget it...
<knome> maybe we should edit the pkg info for x-chat to "this is a tool by which you can troll and annoy people to get eventually banned from the ubuntu channel"
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: anything else you need?
<jussi> q_a_z_steve: for furether information about the bots, please join #ubuntu-bots
<tartarfoofas> please accdept
<bazhang> tartarfoofas, pardon?
<tartarfoofas> did you get the DCC
<tartarfoofas> magnetron sputtering system?
<bazhang> tartarfoofas, this is not the correct channel for that; did you need some Ubuntu help?
<tartarfoofas> I will open ports and try again. thank you for your cooperation .
<Pici> Its a forward.
<bazhang> he's in #ubuntu
<Pici> oh, perhaps its not.
<rww> Pici, bazhang: it's a Hoober, more like.
<Pici> rww: Same person?
<bazhang> rww, sounds right
<gpc> looks like his crazy style
<rww> 2010-10-13.log:00:08:52 -!- Hoober [~chatzilla@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net] has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> anyways, work time
<maco> @mark #kubuntu BajK_ language on quit message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> maco: We usually do banforwards to here in those cases.
<Tm_T> ...which would neet the comment too
<Tm_T> but ye, banforward
<maco> ok i think i just set one
<gpc> done 36894
<maco> huh?
<maco> it was 36893...
<gpc> oh I didn't see you set it on nick
<gpc> i'll remove mine
<maco> i set it so that if they didnt have teh _ at the end of the nick this time, itd still apply
<gpc> ahh I didn't notice because you set it in #k :)
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: seems to have turned it off. If it happens again ban it.
<Jordan_U> Why do people get insulted when I ask them to use full sentences, proper capitalization, and proper punctuation?
<jpds> Jordan_U: Laziness.
<IdleOne> Not everybody is a native English speaker, rederecting them to the channel of their native tongue would be better imo
<jpds> I prefer my answer.
<IdleOne> you would :P
<rww> why so idle
<jpds> rww: Idle Relay Chat, yeaaaaaaaaaaaah.
<IdleOne> znc went offline
<rww> switch to irssi it has 102% uptime
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I understand non-native speakers getting punctuation and sentence structure wrong, but some people obviously aren't even trying.
<IdleOne> uptime with my znc is very good actually but my host needed to reboot
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I saw the question the asked and I also had a hard time understanding them.
<IdleOne> they*
<rww> to answer your question, #ubuntu is currently full of silly people. that's why.
<jpds> s/#ubuntu/the world/
<gpc> this one is growing on my
<gpc> s/my/me
<Some_Person> Can anyone please delete a paste I made on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Some_Person> I accidentally exposed important personal data
<elky> we don't run it. canonical does.
<Some_Person> So how can I get it removed ASAP
<Some_Person> I exposed my password in a paste
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Change your password, wherever you use it.
<Some_Person> I've used that password *everywhere* since 2006
<Jordan_U> Even if you manage to get the post removed you should *still* do that.
<Some_Person> granted, it's encoded in the post, but still easily decodable
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: If you are using this shared password for things which are important, like bank logins or your own remotely accessible machine, then change those (and don't ever use a shared password for such things in the future).
<Some_Person> I'm using this password for both things you just mentioned
<Jordan_U> I'm sorry I can't be of more help with getting the post removed, but you really need to consider the password already compromised if you use it for anything important.
<Some_Person> Yes, I'm changing it now
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: That is a terrible idea, you should not do that in any circumstance.
<Some_Person> starting with the bank account
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-27
<Pici> ...
<gpc> » » »
<rww> dear lord richthegeek is not good at the concept of "stop"
<rww> (and yes, that appears to have been a significant factor last time around too)
<Pici> (I had a feeling)
<maco> Pici: do i banforward avenge now?
<Pici> maco: I don't know what that was
<rww> it was unamerican activities.
<gpc> wish the loco channels were all +F
<bazhang> naming debian after soap products?
<gpc> Debian Snuggles
<gpc> Debian Tide w/Bleach
<bazhang> debain wretch
<Jordan_U> Did anyone else just see kolo able to talk after being quieted in #ubuntu?
<bazhang> nope
<gpc> nope
<bazhang> preceded it by a few nanoseconds
<Jordan_U> I wonder why it appeared so in my client.
<bazhang> laaaaag
<Jordan_U> Lag in my connection would explain why my +q happened so late after I actually /aq'd, but doesn't quite explain why messages from kolo came after the message that he'd been quieted.
<bazhang> I saw none, just one letter somewhat nearby
<gpc> best to not dwell on such things
<gpc> will only drive you crazy
<rww> lag between servers, not lag between your client and the server
<gpc> see what it has done to rww
<gpc> he actually knows the reason
<Jordan_U> "If it wasn't for my horse I never would have made it through that year in college"
<maco> how long do you boil udon?
<gpc> udon boil it
<gpc> what is udon? /me googles
<rww> @lart gpc
 * gpc forces me to use /me on me
<maco> gpc: noodles
<gpc> oh
<gpc> till they are done, I would assume much like pasta
<maco> looking for a ballpark though...
<rww> udone **
<gpc> if they are fresh (not frozen or dry) not for very long 1-2 minutes
<rww> you cook pasta for 2 minutes?!
<bazhang> if that
<gpc> fresh pasta yes
<rww> what
<gpc> if the water is at a rolling boil
<bazhang> roiling
<gpc> roiling lol
<maco> these are dry
<bazhang> 'gan mien'
<gpc> maco 5-7 minutes ball park
<maco> stopped at the korean market on "get stuff to stock brand new apartment" the day i moved in
<maco> gpc: ok thanks
<maco> its been like...6mo since i last made udon
<rww> oh, not dry. huh.
<gpc> but soon as they look done, try one and you will know
<maco> i know soba is 5 minutes
 * persia tends to soak it in boiled (not boiling) water for 3 minutes
<maco> apparently putting the bullion cube in after the water boils makes it sputter
<maco> i wont be doing that again...
<rww> This conversation is confusing me. I'm going back to my harry potter fanfiction.
<gpc> hehe
<maco> huh. why have i never bought miso paste? this doesnt make sense.
<gpc> well look at that, roiling.
 * gpc learned me something new today.
<bazhang> you doubted?
<gpc> I didn't
<gpc> I needed explaining
<rww> I keep trying to read gpc as "General Protection F... meh".
 * persia idly wonders if it makes sense to have a special channel to discuss debian naming conventions, japanese cooking, and people's nicknames
<rww> if only there were an offtopic channel for the Ubuntu namespace... >.>
<Jordan_U> #ubuntu-optopic?
<maco> but the person who lives in japan *looks at persia* isnt in the offtopic channel
<maco> (i think)
<persia> There's a reason for that :p
 * maco tries to tab him
<maco> right yeah, not there
<rww> gpc: anyways. I kinda wished they were too, except that then I realized that that would be yet another rule being pushed on LoCo channels, and also easily-abusable.
<rww> although, was the old freenode behavior essentially all channels being +F? I forget.
<marienz> I think so, yes
<gpc> rww: yeah, but there has to be some way of making it so a Parent Channel can forward to Child Channel. something like a namespace forward I guess
<persia> I'm really not sure that's ideal.
<persia> There's many times when we want to send someone to a LoCo channel, but forcing them there seems less freindly.
<gpc> there would be less abuse I would hope
<gpc> there are many times that no matter how much we try to explain how to get to the LoCo channel the user just does not get it
<rww> persia: more friendly than +qing them because they don't understand the concept of "no $lang in #ubuntu" after 10 minutes of trying :(
<persia> rww, I don't think so.  I think the /query has a personal flavour which folk appreciate.
<persia> I also think the wealth of !cc factoids help direct folk
<gpc> I forced forward will be "unfriendly" at first but then the user will realize where they are and I hope understand.
<bazhang> unless its usuario
<gpc> s/I/A/
<persia> Consider that the user may be using IRC for the first time, and Ubuntu for the first time, and have no idea what happened: force-forwarding them may cause them to expect that to happen again, which ends up for more work for #ubuntu ops.
<gpc> so us being forced to +q the user where all they see is a message in English telling them They can't send to channel is better?
<rww> persia: good point
<gpc>  a gentle kick in the butt to the correct channel is less annoying then not understanding why they aren't getting any help at all
<rww> reminds me of the people that think the way to get to their channel is to /join #ubuntu, type #ubuntu-cc, and then click it.
<persia> gpc, Well, if we've done the l10n work correctly in the clients, the message isn't in English.
<persia> rww, Some of those folk are autojoining #ubuntu because of default client config
<persia> Might be worth trying to define some master list of #ubuntu-cc channels, and configuring all the clients to reference this list to send people to appropriate local channels rather than #ubuntu by default.  Of course, this presupposes the channels are staffed, etc.
<rww> persia: either way, typing channels and clicking the typed name is suboptimal. is why I'm glad that an increasing number of !cc factoids have "type /join #ubuntu-cc to join"
<gpc> why can't the client config be set to join the proper -country channel?
<persia> gpc, Staffing, reliability, coverage, etc.
<rww> also, I believe that LP bug on #ubuntu being too big had part of this discussion
<persia> Some LoCo channels only get traffic a couple hours a week.
<gpc> or join both #ubuntu and -loco
<persia> Might be confusing for new folk for some clients, especially folk who are connecting the first time, and may not understand there are two channels.
<gpc> So we are back to a new user being forced to an English channel where they get hit with !cc and don't understand what to do with it.
<maco> i keep reading !cc as being a factoid about the Community Council
<bazhang> hah
<maco> oh good the power came back on
<persia> Fine.  Is "!${CC}" better?
<persia> gpc, Unfortunately, there's no good solution, really.  The best I've ever heard involves 1) creating some staffing requirements catalog to be on a whitelist of LoCo channels, 2) refactoring the code of every IRC client to use a shared whitelist for first login, and 3) maintaining and monitoring this mess in a way that keeps everyone motivated.
<persia> Even that only covers a subset
<gpc> there is a good solution. add a feature to the ircd where all ops of channels in namespace can forward to any other channel in namespace
<gpc> the ops can be trusted to not abuse this feature right?
<persia> Not all ops for all channels, sadly.
<persia> And further, it doesn't help the users to learn how not to require operator time
<rww> I'm an op in #trollpit. I /join #ubuntu-rginoigfno, register it, +f it to #ubuntu, op up, and +f #trollpit to #ubuntu-rginoigfno
<rww> assuming +f is transitive. I've never checked
<gpc> group contact of namespace has to approve creation of #ubuntu-trollpit
<persia> No it doesn't.
<gpc> to prevent abuse
<persia> group contact of namespace may request uncreation of #ubuntu-trollpit
<gpc> yes it should
<bazhang> that's a channel rww ?
<rww> bazhang: probably not. I pressed random keys.
 * persia has created 5 or 6 #ubuntu-foo channels, and never had to go through any approval procedures (although they were all justified, and I informed the IRCC, etc.)
<gpc> to avoid problems you stop it at the source, you don't wait for it to become an issue and then fix it.
<gpc> persia: I am saying if there were such a feature as I described above
<persia> Having to go through namespace contacts would so hugely get in my way for some things.
<rww> and also be yet another hoop/rule for LoCo channels to have to deal with. we're trying to encourage them, not scare them off with orders.
<persia> The last channel I created, I created to stop an argument: any delay would have been bad.  It now usually has a population of 30-50, and is relatively calm.
<gpc> ok so #channel-foo can be created but can't forward until approved
<persia> I still don't think forwarding most users really helps them.
<gpc> you don't issue !cc 60 times a day
<gpc> perhaps
<bazhang> there are only a tiny number of users that refuse knowingly to join their respective channels
<persia> Indeed (and no, I only issue !cc 3-5 times a week)
<bazhang> so imo, /msg the ordinary ones , as the channel scrolls by so fast for many to read
<gpc> correct, but for that tiny few who don't "get it" it would be useful
<bazhang> the really hardcore abusers usually get killed by idoru anyway
<bazhang> kolo never did join #ubuntu-pl from what I can see
<bazhang> he seems to be /msg'ing floodbot1 though
<gpc> DaGeek247: How can we help you?
<DaGeek247> oh, i dont need help
<gpc> ok, then
<gpc> ...
<Hobbsee> knome: as for why i'ts allowed in our repos, it's
<Hobbsee> "because no one has complained loud enough in debian for it to be removed"
<persia> Erm, that's not the only reason.
<persia> There's oodles of stuff in the repos that was never in Debian.
<Hobbsee> true that, but it's an autosync from debian
<persia> Yeah, well.
<elky> it's pretty much a guarantee that the complaints after its removal will be much greater.
<persia> The trivial solution is some string changes to avoid worrisome words.
<persia> Much like the hotbabe applet ended up being renamed and getting skinnable graphics, and then being acceptable.
<topyli> there are probably numerous packages to change/remove if we go that route. what about jack the ripper for example?
<topyli> very useful, and can be misused
<topyli> where does it end? emacs?
<bazhang> hehe
<persia> topyli, You mean the "jack" package?  The description there seems perfectly reasonable.
<Tm_T> emacs is evil
<topyli> grr i typed !jack in my shell. i irc too much
<elky> lol
<topyli> persia: apparently i don't mean jack
<persia> What is "jack the ripper" then?
 * persia thought it was the old name of the "jack" package, before it was cleaned up
<topyli> john :)
<Jordan_U> persia: Jack the Ripper: nothing appropriate.
<topyli> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.3.1-1 (maverick), package size 283 kB, installed size 800 kB
<bazhang> john the ripper
<persia> topyli, That clearly states "... a tool designed to help systems administrators to find weak ... passwords ...", which is key to ensuring your systems are secure.
<topyli> it does say admin yes
<persia> The key is phrasing and presentation.  The same code can be a 1337 7001 or a systems management essential.
<elky> You can't approach things differently to black hat and think you're going to succeed as a white hat
<persia> Yes you can.  The PR team for white hats describe things clearly.  The PR team for black hats provide obfuscation and deniability.
<persia> Mind you, the code and engineering practices are the same.
<elky> that's not approach...
 * topyli goes through packages mentioning 'crack' :)
<topyli> the description of fcrackzip is neutral. 'able to crack password protected zip files with brute force...' ophcrack is similar, just tells you what it does. sipcrack is similar
<topyli> aircrack-ng actually has the most whitehatted description :)
<bazhang> Garzooka, hi
<Garzooka> hello
<bazhang> Garzooka, thanks for joining; you are currently +q in #ubuntu after being repeatedly asked to stay on topic, and not doing so.
 * Garzooka is only 14 years old
 * rww sighs
<Garzooka> I have established that
<bazhang> Garzooka, and  you know that #ubuntu is support only, correct?
<Garzooka> correct
<bazhang> Garzooka, so why continue on with the offtopic chat when repeatedly asked to stop
<Garzooka> I was going to stop after that last off topic line that I said
<bazhang> Garzooka, you stated clearly in the channel that you don't even use Ubuntu.
<Garzooka> yeah but I like to help or attempt to help
<bazhang> Garzooka, and as you don't use Ubuntu, and are only offtopic in #ubuntu , was a reason you needed to join there?
<bazhang> Garzooka, being offtopic constantly is not a help, nor even an attempt to help. it's a busy channel and that just creates more noise.
<Garzooka> to be able to use #ubuntu freely, because sometimes I do actually solve peoples issues
<bazhang> Garzooka, I have yet to see an instance of you solving anyone's issues.
 * Garzooka is autistic and is 14
<rww> neither of which in any way excuse your behavior
<Garzooka> well a few days ago in #freenode I helped someone, and in #windows I have helped people
<bazhang> Garzooka, thats fine.
<bazhang> Garzooka, as you no longer use Ubuntu, and cannot credibly stay on topic in #ubuntu , then is there a real reason for you to join there?
<bazhang> gah
<rww> popey: If I remember correctly, the above conversation is relevant to #ubuntu-uk's ops.
<Tm_T> yup
<bazhang> well I tried; first PM then asked him to come here.
<Tm_T> also, I fail to see anything "autistic" on his behaviour
<bazhang> his response to why he was offtopic constantly: "I wanted to see what would happen"
<Garzooka> sorry I lost signal
<hypatia> Garzooka: you're plenty old enough at 14 to understand that when someone asks you to stop something because it's outside the rules for a channel, that you should stop it
<Garzooka> its what I do, I help people and sometimes forget what channel I am in
<Garzooka> I know you see sometimes I just want to send one more off topic line then I stop
<hypatia> Garzooka: so slow down, check what channel you're in
<Garzooka> thats what I did right after I got +q
<Garzooka> and now I feel realy annoyed
<Garzooka> and need to come to a solution
<bazhang> Garzooka, thats fine.
<bazhang> Garzooka, as you have trouble knowing what channel you're in, now would be a good time to take a break from #ubuntu
 * Garzooka has a bad feeling that his #ubuntu-uk ban may take longer then he wants it to
<Garzooka> I have I am not even in the channel
<bazhang> Garzooka, okay that's fine.
<Garzooka> I am starting to get fed up
<Garzooka> with all this +q you banned stuff
<bazhang> Garzooka, then best learn to follow channel rules.
<Garzooka> its annoying,
<hypatia> Garzooka: you might want to consider modifying the behavior which got you banned, then
<rww> this ^
<bazhang> okay, I'm stepping back, thanks.
<Garzooka> you see I want to be able to use irc freely and come to a solution todat
<Garzooka> taday
<Garzooka> today
<rww> At some point, instead of dodging responsibility for your actions by ban-evading or mentioning your demographics or claiming you have a vast array of scripts that mimic problematic user behavior, etc., you should consider actually changing your behavior.
<Garzooka> be sides I am aproching school now
<Garzooka> I HAVE changed
<Garzooka> you just dont know that
<rww> The scrollback in #ubuntu does not agree with this claim.
<Garzooka> anyway at school now seeya this afternoon
<rww> Anyway, it's my bed time. 'night.
 * popey sighs
<Tm_T> somehow I feel happy that I didn't used IRC in my early years (:
<jussi> As per my -irc ML post of about 30 seconds ago....
<jussi> !+ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - $curDevel is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<jussi> New bot features FTW :)
 * popey chuckles at jussis mail
<popey> every time someone uses the phrase "went ahead" or "go ahead" it just makes me think of Office Space
<popey> personal issue, sorry :)
<Tm_T> popey: we love other's personal issues (:)
<popey> \o/
<jussi> :D
<popey> Further to the recent discussions about askubuntu and its "officialness" for mentioning in topics / factoids. I just noticed whilst filing a bug on launchpad that in the dialog where you put a description it suggests that if it's not a bug but a question then use answers.lp.net or askubuntu.com
<tsimpson> for me "official" (generally) means it's listed on http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community
 * popey files a bug to get that done
<Tm_T> jolly good
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/708540
<popey> done
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 708540 in ubuntu-website-content "askubuntu not listed as a support option" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> where is the change control and discussion about implimenting new features in ubottu
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-bots-devel I would suppose
<Tm_T> or -team
<ikonia> unacceptable
<ikonia> unacceptable
<ikonia> it should be discussed on the mailing list and at council meetings before being put live into the ubuntu name space
<ikonia> I disagree with the feature add, I am fed up of the double standards
<ikonia> I "don't" disagree with the feature add I should say
<topyli> ikonia: how does this feature make your life harder?
<topyli> all developers are required to contact you if they add features their software. if you're interested in bot development, you're free to pay attention to what the developers do
 * persia prefers separation of oversight of tool users and tool developers, to create implicit tension and incentives to meet targets.
<topyli> if a change fundamentally affects our work, i'm sure it'll be discussed
<persia> Indeed, and the fear of that makes the bot devs more likely to choose implementations of new features so that we don't notice any regressions.
<BajK_> eh, what's this again -.-
<topyli> apparently bajk is forwarded here from #ubuntu by maco, for an inappropriate quit message
<Tm_T> yup
<ikonia> topyli: sorry was away from keyboard, it doesn't make my life harder at all, I fully support it, I just don't agree with the implimentation to live without consultation, everything else has to go through the council, through the mailing lists, why is the bot features different
<ikonia> topyli: it was agreed that bot features would not go live without agreement again after the ubottu messaging the channel feature that got put in and then removed
<jrib> but I just saw bajk in #ubuntu
<jrib> actually, he's there now
<ikonia> BajK_: be with you in just a moment
<topyli> jrib: #kubuntu, sorry
<jrib> topyli: ah
<BajK_> okay
<ikonia> topyli: won't hurt to explain either
<ikonia> BajK_: just wanted to ask you to change your quit/part message, you got ban forwarded from the #kubuntu channel as it's a bit offensive
<ikonia> hence why you ended up here and then had to join #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu
<BajK_> ikonia: my quit message? doesn't this revert to default?
<BajK_> when I use the uttons to part/quit?
<ikonia> 15:56 -!- BajK_ [~quassel@HSI-KBW-078-042-050-068.hsi3.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de] has quit [Quit: Stupid IRC and fucking Bots.]
<ikonia> that one
<ikonia> if you could remove that from your setup / not use that sort of language/content again, it would be appreciated
<BajK_> I did that manually using /quit since those stupid floodbots are so damn annoying and I couldnt do anything about it since this stone-age IRC protocol splits long messages up into other ones which triggers the spambot and, yeah.
<BajK_> but it should be "Quassel - chat comfortably, anywhere" since this is the default setup then
<ikonia> ok - so could you please not use that sort of language or content in any form in the Ubuntu IRC name space please.
<BajK_> sure
<BajK_> sorry for boterhing
<ikonia> ok, I'll remove the ban forward from #kubuntu for you
<BajK_> thx
<ikonia> you're welcome to re-join #kubuntu now, but please try to keep your language and content in mind
<ikonia> BajK_: you're also welcome to leave this channel now, but thank you for joining and resolving this
<BajK_> yep, was just busy writing a bug report, bye
<bazhang> ugh my chanserv py chokes on death^
<bazhang> if someone else wants to take a look, feel free
<bazhang> death^> bazhang, sorry what is the topic again ? yesterday i smoked some kind of heavy buds, it was like rm -rf
<bazhang> may want to keep an eye on -ot as its moved there
<Tm_T> ...that didn't go well
<ikonia> topyli: if you want him back in the channel, you can remove the ban at your lesure
<gp5st> why was i banned from #ubuntu?
<gp5st> last i as there i asked a question, then realized i was told wrong and i had a debian vm not an ubuntu one and moved over to the right irc channel
<ikonia> I thought I'd removed that, apologies
<ikonia> fixed now
<bazhang> ugh
<h00k> bazhang: I concur
<ikonia> can we please look at closing #ubuntu-uds ?
<Pici> ikonia: Is it active?
<ikonia> it's open to join with people in, but no activity
 * jpds files under 'Mostly Harmless'.
<ikonia> it's not the end of the world
<ikonia> totally harmless, just seems right to close it until use
<ubottu> In ubottu, biiter said: thanks.. thx is rude?
 * Pici talks to biiter
<charlie-tca> just got to open #ubuntu-uds again in a couple of months ;-)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kunwon2 appears to be abusive - 4.5)
<ubottu> natt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> natt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> trolling multiple channels
<Pici> bazhang: then I won't waste my time with him.  Thanks.
<bazhang> Pici, -v in #defocus then went on a rampage
<guntbert> just for your info: natt got himself quieted in #freenode and devoiced in #defocus....
<bazhang> guntbert, yep thanks! :)
<guntbert> you're welcome :-)
<bazhang> * natt has quit (K-Lined)
<bazhang> windows releases in iso?
<Jordan_U> bazhang: MSDN network (legally)
<bazhang> Jordan_U, yep. wonder if thats where philip_ got his
<Jordan_U> Doubt it ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-28
<rww> niles is doing a good job of being slightly wrong about a lot of things :\
<Madpilot> rww, which channel?
<rww> #ubuntu
<rww> It's PM time, I think. I can't think of a legitimate way one could think 'xeyes' is a screencasting tool.
 * rww does so
<Madpilot> yeah, just found him.
<rww> claims to be 12 years old and entirely innocent. I vaguely remember Nickserv being limited to >= 13 year olds, but I don't care enough to do something about it.
<tonyyarusso> rww: For servers within the United States, under COPPA, yes.
<tonyyarusso> (and since it's all mirrored, that means all servers)
<marienz> technically nickserv data is just on the system running services, not on every ircd system, but yeah
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> brilliant
<rww> BT is an exercise in patience right now :(
<tonyyarusso> rww: Man, you have no IDEA.  It used to be WAAAAAAAAAAAAAY worse.
<rww> I do, I remember the complaining ;P
<Tm_T> morning all
<rww> someone suggested apt-get dist-upgrade in #ubuntu for a valid reason. i suspect the end times are upon us
 * mneptok runs a dist-upgrade every day
<Tm_T> I run daily-upgrade ~every day
<Tm_T> rww: but nah, that happens occasionally
<bazhang> its-me-again = meowbuntu?
<bazhang>  its-me-again (~its-me-ag@60.234.143.108)
<bazhang> that's odd; the BT lists him/her as banned with the exact same IP address yet they got in nonetheless
<jussi> bazhang: check the banlist, it may have been removed in ubottu's absence
<bazhang> jussi, okay, will do
<bazhang> thanks
<popey> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<popey> hmmm
<Pici> #ubuntu looks 'fun' this morning
<bazhang> congrats charlie-tca
<bazhang> :)
<charlie-tca> Thank you, bazhang.
<bazhang> gunndawg appears to be wasting people's time
<elky> someone with "dawg" in their nick is wasting time? Say it isn't so...
<gpc> elky: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex3rFlSr33I
<elky> gpc, hi, i'd rather not wake the person on the other side of this hotel wall
<gpc> you don't need to turn it all the way up :)
<gpc> unless you really like the song
<elky> oh. i thought there was actual information involved.
<gpc> information? this early in the day, HA
<Pici> Is it a full moon?
<bazhang> he's in windows claiming to used linux for many years, and ignoring repeated attempts at help in #ubuntu
<ikonia> bazhang: exactly
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee
<gpc> 2 sugars and lactose free milk please
 * genii-around slides gpc a 2 sugar-lactose free milk mug of strong coffee
 * gpc sips
<bazhang> martian defending using lmgtfy.com in PM refuses to join here. he has been asked several times not to do it again.
<genii-around> Is that some proxy server?
<ikonia> he's been warned, thats enough
<genii-around> Ah, nvm
<topyli> i have eternal quieted and in pm now. no response yet
<bazhang> death threats in #ubuntu
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> where
<ikonia> ahhh topyli's talking to him
<bazhang> <eternal> ubuntu users are so stupid. we need to kill them right now. they are crap
<bazhang> just now in #ubuntu
<ikonia> yes, I saw it, topyli's on the case
<bazhang> thought you opped to boot them
<topyli> thanks bazhang, i didn't see #ubuntu
<ikonia> no, martin, forwarded him here, it is acceptable end of discussion, nope, it's not
<bazhang> topyli, I just +q eternal
<topyli> thanks
<martian> Amazing. Kicked from a channel for using lmgtfy and then disagreeing with vigilante-joe over whether or not it is acceptable. NOT for doing it again, but for disagreeing with him in PM
<martian> So, considering what it stands for, would it be equally unacceptable (Period.) if I were to say to someone, "okay, I will go do the search on your behalf I guess"?
<Tm_T> I wouldn't like to see that kind of attitude at all, if that's what you're asking
<ikonia> martian: I forwarded you here to explain to you that it's not really something we encourage, if you chose to google queries for him and give him valid results, that's great, but throwing an automated site at him isn't wlecome
<ikonia> martian: I also forwarded you here as when someone was trying to explain to you it's not acceptable, you stated "it is acceptable, period"
<ikonia> I didn't want to continue that approach in #ubuntu, hence forwarding you here
<ikonia> so the short answer to your question is a.) no lmgtfy is not really acceptable b.) if you chose to google a query, check the results that are valid and recommend one, sure
<ikonia> martian: if you're happy to accept that, I'll remove the ban and let you get back to using #ubuntu
<martian> I still feel that it is acceptable. How about a link to the "I'm feeling lucky" search query? Linking to lmgtfy is meant to not only direct a person to their answer but teach them that answers are out there are are easy to find independentally
<ikonia> martian: if you feel it is acceptable or not, is not up for debate, I'm stating the guidelines of the channels policy and usage
<ikonia> martian: you can accept it and particpate, or not and don't,
<martian> You can do whatever. I'm not going to use it as it's clear that you lot have decided it is a sin, but I still consider it absurd.
<ikonia> martian: ok, so if I remove the banforward you'll agree to not point people at lmgtfy ?
<martian> yes
<ikonia> great
<martian> Is there any reasoning behind the censorship?
<ikonia> martian: I've removed the ban forward, you're welcome to leave this channel and return to #ubuntu
<ikonia> martian: yes, it's the channels rules to not point people at random pages, which is what you are doing using lmgtfy
<ikonia> hence why you are welcome to google for them, find an appropriate link and give it to them
<martian> So linking to a search result is equally frowned upon?
<ikonia> depends on context, someone asks for a load of themes, listing the search results is pretty reasonable, someone asking how to setup an ldap server, well, that's not a good idea to link to random pages
<martian> Even in the case of lmgtfy with use of "I'm feeling lucky" and previous research into the search results?
<ikonia> a little thought from the person linking can normally work out if this is safe generic or specific detail
<ikonia> martian: no, I'm feeling lucky and lmgtfy is not acceptable
<ikonia> let me make that %101 clear
<martian> but clearly not for the reson you stated above :-/
<ikonia> yes, for the reasons I've stated above, if you chose to accept them or not, is up to you. However, I've made you aware of the channels policy and you've agreed to follow them, so I think we are done
<ikonia> I suspect fmax30 is not genuine, I've seen that ident before on a problem user (granted it's quite generic)
<bazhang> !wastrel-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> sometimes wastrel cries
<gpc> and quits irc forever
<bazhang> thought all the vanity factoids had be cleanzored
<bazhang> err been
<gpc> probably overlooked
<topyli> maybe that was considered valuable information!
<topyli> (or just missed, yeah. i don't know)
<gpc> forget wastrel
<Pici> Nevar
<topyli> i can't :(
<gpc> are Pici and topyli authorized bots?
 * rww glares at gpc 
<topyli> nah, we're just hard to ged rid of
<rww> NEVAH FORGET
<gpc> well if we aren't going to forget him then we should remember him properly
<gpc> off to Ubuntu Hour.
<Pici> Have fun
<gpc> thank you
<mneptok> i love how people discuss "free speech" and "censorship"
<mneptok> no one said "you cannot recommend LMGTFY." we allow that channel input.
<mneptok> but there may be consequences when you say it.
<bazhang> yeah. I'm not fully convinced he accepted that.
<bazhang> referring to it as "censorship"
<mneptok> no one is stopping anyone from calling my wife names. but i will not be pleasant to deal with afterwards.
<bazhang> bang!
<bazhang> scary picture!
<mneptok> free speech != say whatever you want wherever you want to whomever you want without ever any consequences
<ikonia> he's not said it again, so no problem. If he does, he's been warned
<topyli> mneptok: good analogy. i mostly use the "if you walk into my pub..." analogy
<bazhang> ikonia, thanks for handling that earlier, by the way. I thought it best to step back under the circumstances.
<topyli> you know, you can of course say whatever you want to the regulars :)
<ikonia> no problem
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Peace-)
 * Pici rolls his eyes at jungli giving advice in #freenode
<rww> thank goodness, someone uploaded an SRU to maverick-proposed to fix bug 690248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 690248 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu Maverick) "In Maverick 'About Ubuntu' displays Natty info" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690248
<charlie-tca> yeah, that one seems to bother people
<ikonia> is that really "high priority"
<rww> fixing an SRU regression that's confusing the heck out of end users? should be, imho.
<ikonia> I don't think it's high,
<maco> in maverick? weird
<mneptok> Ubut Abountu
<rww> More interesting questions for me are "How closely can they be inspecting diffs if they missed this bug?" and "A one line fix is going to take over a month and a half to fix? Really?"
<charlie-tca> Doesn't matter what it is marked as, if the devs don't consider it important, they will ignore it anyway
<ikonia> the bug system in ubuntu is broke
<gord> rww, seems like your vollunteering to get more involved with packaging and the motu!
<maco> gord: motu cant fix it, else i would!
<maco> need a core dev for that
<charlie-tca> not broke, the developers look at the bug faster with aq higher importance. That doesn't mean they will stop to fix a minor issue
<ikonia> charlie-tca: it is broke
<charlie-tca> lsb_release -a gives the correct version
<maco> ikonia: mostly understaffed, IMO
<ikonia> maco: agreed, big issue
<rww> gord: People have core competencies. The most efficient way to run a project is to have people do what they're good at, not what they complain about ;P
<rww> For example, I am excellent at whining on IRC about everything. I fill this highly-necessary role very efficiently. I am credit to team.
<gord> rww, open source is *built* on people complaining "this sucks, i'm making a better thing"
<gord> "why doesn't this do x, it should! dang it, i'm just gonna make it do what i want, if anyone wants the code here it is"
<gord> and yeah its not broke, its just, well you try dealing with eight billion new bugs a day (rough estimate)
<maco> um thar bug says ogra fixed it 6h ago
<rww> stop complaining about my complaining. metacomplaining is mc44's core competency.
<maco> (or well uploaded the fix)
<rww> maco: Indeed. I did mention this, before #ubuntu-ops got on the complain train.
<ikonia> guilty
<rww> gods, I am way too lazy to go find pisg's maintainers. can I just fork it and not tell anyone first, or would that be rude :(
<joeoshawa>  hello  who do i talk to about a removal
<ikonia> I removed you
<joeoshawa> i realise that obviously a conflict of interest
<ikonia> not at all
<joeoshawa> you were being ignorant
<ikonia> I asked you not to call people names, and you had a smart response, you where removed
<joeoshawa> all i asked was how to remove a repo
<ikonia> joeoshawa: yes, and I offered advice
<joeoshawa> i did not call you a name
<ikonia> you then started moaning
<ikonia> joeoshawa> i will figure it out on my own then thanks snotty
<joeoshawa> i was frustrated it happens
<ikonia> yes, so now you're telling lies
<joeoshawa> snotty is an attitude as i stated
<ikonia> you called me a name less than 60 seconds ago
<ikonia> "don't be snotty" would be to reference an attitude, thanks snotty is calling me snotty
<ikonia> neither are acceptable
<joeoshawa> you called me an  idiot
<ikonia> no I didn't
<ikonia> now you're telling more lies, so I'll exit this conversation now as I'm not wasting time with people who lie
<joeoshawa> add an apt without knowing what your doing nice
<joeoshawa> is that not what you said
<maco> with the correct version of "you're", yes
<maco> i don't see the word idiot being said by ikonia at all though
<ikonia> joeoshawa: add an repo without knowing what you're doing.....nice
<ikonia> that is the line I used
<ikonia> after you berated ubuntu for not having a removal command
<maco> (as i'm sure you realise, being unaware of how to do something and lacking intelligence are not the same thing)
<ikonia> that's not clling you an idiot
<ikonia> if I wanted to call you an idiot I would have said "joeoshawa don't be an idiot"
<joeoshawa> sorry wrong way of putting it
<ikonia> or you lied
<joeoshawa> not a lie i do not lie
<joeoshawa> ever
<joeoshawa> i put it the wrong way there is a difference
<ikonia> you lied about calling me a name, then you made up I called you an idiot, - lies
<joeoshawa> i said you were being snotty
<ikonia> maco: or one of the others can pickup your complaint
<joeoshawa> i told you it was an attitude
<maco> joeoshawa: using an adjective as a noun can easily transform it into name-calling
<joeoshawa> not the way i intended it and then i repeated it is an attitude in the room
<joeoshawa> and she was being snotty
<joeoshawa> so where is the problem
<joeoshawa> power trip
<joeoshawa> you know i love ubuntu as an operating system and i have tried to help people as much as i have been helped but never have i been treated like that
<joeoshawa> like i am not as good as that person
<joeoshawa> and yesterday i got told maybe you should look for anoother operating system if you need technical assistance by the same person
<ikonia> what ?
<joeoshawa> last night
<joeoshawa> am i talking to you
<ikonia> when/what context
<joeoshawa> your rude and ignorant i have nothing to say to you
<joeoshawa> in regards to my isp
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> I don't recall any conversation with you
<joeoshawa> not important
<joeoshawa> the point is your ignorant
<ikonia> it is if you're using it as a refernce
<joeoshawa> you think you are better then everyone else
<ikonia> no I don't
<joeoshawa> apparently so
<joeoshawa> the way you spoke to me more then shows that
<ikonia> joeoshawa: you asked for help, and then started critising ubuntu, when the reality of it was you where not sure of what you where doing
<ikonia> you then turned to name calling (intended or not)
<ikonia> you then came in here making stuff up
<joeoshawa>  i critizised a program out of frustration
<joeoshawa> and you left this up to someone else
<joeoshawa> now its different
<ikonia> ??
<joeoshawa> convenient
<ikonia> I'm sorry I don't understand what you're saying
<joeoshawa> you said somone else can deal with your complaint did you noe
<joeoshawa> not
<ikonia> yes
<joeoshawa> WELL
<joeoshawa> your here
<ikonia> I've only commented because you've started making other comments about conversations last night which I have no recollection of
<joeoshawa> ok never mind it doesnt' matter
<joeoshawa> i take it back if you dont' remember i do not terribly dissagree with that comment really it was not the point
<joeoshawa> not that it matters to me really
<ikonia> I have no idea what you're talking about,
<joeoshawa> your rude and ignorant to people
<joeoshawa> i made one comment and you lost your head and went on a power trip
<gord> i'm sorry, but what are you expecint us to do joeoshawa?
<gord> expecting*
<joeoshawa> i just want to know how to remove one repo added by the add-apt command
<joeoshawa> i cannot find it in the list
<gord> this is not the place to find support for ubuntu, this is the irc ops channel, if you have no further bussiness with the ops we request you follow the topic and /part
<joeoshawa> i am here because ikonia kicked me
<Tm_T> shall I take this thru?
<ikonia> you're not banned
<joeoshawa> omg
<joeoshawa> this is rediculus it said if you would like to take up the reason for your ban contact this channel or something like that
<maco> joeoshawa: add-apt-repository puts it in separate files
<maco> joeoshawa: just rm the file. the end.
<joeoshawa> thank you may i ask where the file ends up
<Tm_T> 2146.57 -!- joeoshawa was kicked from #ubuntu by ikonia [please visit #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your removal]
<Tm_T> joeoshawa: see, no ban mentioned
<maco> type /etc/apt/sources.list and hit tab a few times. i think you can guess from there ;-)
<joeoshawa> i wished to discuss my removal
<joeoshawa> i did
<ikonia> maco: its's in sources.d as I explained
<maco> ikonia: sources.list.d isnt it?
<maco> yes
<ikonia> yes, that's it
<maco> so sources.list<Tab><tab>
<ikonia> but then the moaning about ubuntu started
<joeoshawa> i made one comment and you kick me
<ikonia> rww: I take it back someone else just asked about the natty name bug
<joeoshawa> get a life
<ikonia> joeoshawa: sheesh, you made one comment, I told you the truth, you started name calling, I kicked you
<ikonia> sorry chaps, I just don't have the interest in dealing with people who blame the OS for their own failings
<ikonia> and ladies of course
<Tm_T> oh, I have no issue on dealing with fellows like this (:
<maco> after you said its not even a ban i just went with "o fds, if i give the answer maybe they'll go away"
<maco> (thats for duck's sake ;-) )
<Tm_T> ):
<ikonia> should have been more tollerant but moaning about ubuntu not doing something when he'd not even checked what he was doing or how to do it annoyed me
<maco> Tm_T:  id be violating !language if i used the other uck word!
<Pici> ~hrm
<rww> ikonia: I made !version-bug a few days ago, if you want a factoid to give people.
<ikonia> rww: thanks, I didn't realise it was messing people up as much as you suggested
<Pici> I think we should make sure that lsb_release is showing the correct versions for people, or else we may get stuck giving support to people who really do have natty in #ubuntu.
<rww> it does
<ikonia> not unwise
<Pici> rww: I know it does, but some people do accidentally upgrade to natty.
<rww> sorry, parse error
<maco> i parsed rww-way too
<Pici> ...
<rww> ...
<rww> ...
<rww> ...
<Pici> rww: I laughed.
<tonyyarusso> ssss?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: are you speaking python?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: No, Morse.
<rww> What do you call a python programmer with a wand?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: ahh
<tonyyarusso> ... is s
<rww> A parselmouth!
<Pici> tonyyarusso: yes, I realize that ...---...
<tonyyarusso> right
<Pici> Just didn't get it at first.
<tonyyarusso> hmm, it's after 3.  I should shower.
<mneptok> -.. --- . ...   .- -. -.-- -... --- -.. -.--   -.- -. --- .-- ...   .-- .... . .-. .   .. ...   - .... .   -.-. ..- .-. .-. . -. -   .-- .--. .-   -.- . -.--   .. ...   ... - --- .-. . -.. ..--.. ..--..   .. ...   .. -   .. -.   - .... .   .-. --- ..- - . .-.   --- .-.   .. ...   .. -   .. -.   .-   -.. .- - .- -... .- -. -.-   --- ..-.   - .... .   .--. .-. --- ...- .. -.. . .-. ..--.. ..--.. ..--.. ..--..
<rww> mneptok: hehe
<Pici> I wonder what "the databank of the provider" is...
<tonyyarusso> was that a question in #ubuntu or something?
<rww> tonyyarusso: /lastlog Guest59435, note the timestamps
<rww> tonyy<tab> hrm. never mind.
<mneptok> "Databank of the Provider" sounds like a a Rush tune
<gpc> Rush is the best band ever!
<gpc> afternoons all!
<Pici> oh, zewb is in #freenode... may want to keep an eye out in #ubuntu if he gets bored there.
<mneptok> INVISIBLE AIRWAVES THAT CRACKLE WITH LIFE! BRIGHT ANTENNAE BRISTLE WITH MY PASSKEY!
<rww> mneptok and Guest59435 are starting a technoreligion :(
 * genii-around signs up
<Pici> dooddledootydooodledoot
<mneptok> i am sorry to have been made bad impression. please forget me. i-humble am never come Ubuntu again.
<Pici> oh dear
<gpc> alabd :/
 * mneptok bursts into flames
<rww> viva la technoreligion!
<rww> (a religion with athiest monks in it!)
<Pici> rww: don't you mean electric monks?
<genii-around> And hopefully gadgets.
<ikonia> mneptok: where was that
<mneptok> ikonia: was wha'?
<ikonia> alabd
<Pici> I think that was from the voices in mneptok's head.
<mneptok> having a tequila sunrise and playing dominoes on a beach in my subconscious.
<mneptok> oh. as Pici said ...
<ikonia> ooh, alabd was in freenode the other day and made a similar comment, or defocus
<Pici> aww
<Pici> I'm out for a bit.
<gpc> laters
<rww> Pici is psychic :(
 * mneptok twitches
<rww> http://rww.name/pisg/ops.html -> I'm the king of the ops channel!
<gpc> the last stat is LOL
<rww> I like "Poor Netsplit, nobody likes him/her. He/She was attacked 1 times.", personally.
<genii-around> Hehe: "The loudest one was rww, who yelled 16.2% of the time! Another old yeller was tsimpson, who shouted 15.8% of the time!"
<jussi> rww: no, your not the king, you are the telemarketer - the one that speaks the most..........
<jussi> hehe: jussi brings happiness to the world. 24.6% lines contained smiling faces. :)
<jussi> then: jussi is a very aggressive person. They attacked others 1 times.
<genii-around> Did you hit someone unpopular and make everyone happy?  ;)
<rww> he hit netsplits, so yes!
<genii-around> Hah!
<jussi> netsplits :/
<genii-around> Is .name some personal official reserved domain or so? This is the first I've seen it
<rww> it's a generic TLD for people to register names, nicknames, etc.
<genii-around> Interesting
<rww> maco uses one too
<maco> yep, im mackenzie.morgan.name
<genii-around> I noticed a tracepath on stuff in .name goes straight to one of IANA boxes, I guess they are authoritive DNS on it
<Tm_T> rww: you should generate stats from all the past 5-6 years too (:
<Flannel> rww: I can zip up all of the logs for you if you'd like
<rww> genii-around: I think Verisign manages it these days
<ubottu> m4v called the ops in #ubuntu (crapper)
<bazhang> klined
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-29
<rww> !pastebin =~ s#http://tinyurl.com/imagebin#http://imagebin.org/?page=add#
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Jimtrim said: ubottu: bah. this is why I dont use Ubuntu... have to raed to much, just to install it
<bazhang> * FaTHeRBaDTouCH  ok nick?
<gpc> nope
<gpc> not ok in my book
<bazhang> guess not
<bazhang> seemed like a deliberately provocative nick
<gpc> indeed
<bazhang> must be the new year
<bazhang> end of Tiger-->beginning of Rabbit
<bazhang> so gunndawg is just wasting time. as I surmised yesterday
<jussi> bazhang: happy new year!
<jussi> bazhang: oh also, I meant to ask you something - you use chinese, right?
<jussi> If so, have you been able to use scribus effectively?
<bazhang> jussi, thanks!
<bazhang> ikonia, that theme works 100% fine
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> just tested it.
<bazhang> jussi, I'll try!
<bazhang> ikonia, just dragging it to themes manager works as well
<ikonia> I know
<bazhang> so he's making it up out of whole cloth
<bazhang> denying ever asking about gdm etc
<Peace-> there is a user on #kubunut
<Peace-> that says he can not enter in the #ubuntu channel
<Peace-> well..
<Peace-> <Elssha
<Peace-> he is asking for ubuntu stuff
<Peace-> i am here
<Tm_T> looking for it
<Peace-> Tm_T: could i become operator on #kubuntu ?
<Peace-> xD
<Tm_T> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Peace-> oh ty
<Tm_T> Peace-: something else we can help you with? (:
<Mamarok> Peace-: there is a non idling policy here
<Mamarok> see topic
<Mamarok> he seems to be afk
<Tm_T> Mamarok: prolly reading those pages
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> exiting
<knome> "can i bean op"
<Tm_T> cani bea nop
<knome> or even kani > bean > op
<Mamarok> but he would make a good op I think
<Mamarok> he is very helpful in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> Mamarok: good op eventually, yes
<Mamarok> also james147 would be a good candidate
<Tm_T> I would like to see how they handle the situations where they can get heated up
<Tm_T> an op has to be able to act constructively with flamers too (:
<ikonia> are we looking for more ops at the moment (not got email access)
<Tm_T> IIRC no
<ubottu> In ubottu, oCean said: !arm = ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM. For ARM specific support, stop by #ubuntu-arm on freenode
<ubottu> In ubottu, BuMpIc said: What is your name?
<jussi> !arm
<jussi>  !arm is <reply> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM. For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<jussi> !arm > ocean
<mneptok> MY NAME IS LEGION.
<jussi> mneptok: does that mean youll end up in a herd of pigs?
<mneptok> jussi: i've been idling on this channel for years. you're just noticing?
<oCean> jussi, just a note on the !arm factoid: I just noticed it ends with a period; the link will not work when clicked from ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<topyli> !no arm is <reply> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that topyli
 * topyli learns stuff
<MH0> Hi, A heads up
<MH0> noteda is a spammer which links goto the gNAA
<MH0> He has already doine it in #ubuntu-stack
<MH0> * noteda (~anlego@174.122.29.86) has joined #ubuntu-stack
<MH0> <noteda> http://youtube.com/watch?v=cK5yl9t_vfc iwillrockyou
<MH0> * noteda (~anlego@174.122.29.86) has left #ubuntu-stack
<bazhang> not online
<gpc> thanks for the heads up MH0
<MH0> Hmm... Maybe idoru took care of it
<MH0> It seens to be lurking on all networks
<MH0> Then coming back ever hour
<MH0> I just saw it on FOSSNet
<bazhang> MH0, thats outside of #ubuntu-ops domain though
<MH0> bazhang: I know
<MH0> Just Letting people know
<MH0> Should I alert the guys in -irc?
<gpc> MH0: wouldn't hurt to let them know there also
<MH0> Okay
<MH0> Enjoy User Day :D
<bazhang> nasty PM from esing^afk
<Baba> this thing agian happen you ppl call me jungli
<Baba> i tell you that i don't come in ubuntu
<Baba> but why you ppl call me Jungli ?
<Baba> its dragotory
<Baba> are you ppl litsening ?
<Baba> haaan ?
<Baba> don't call me jungli
<rww> Baba: What on /earth/ are you talking about?
<Baba> other wise i start trolling in ubuntu !
<bazhang> is not Baba jungli using webchat?
<Baba> rww: your ops bazhang calling me jungli ?
<Baba> it is fair ?
<Baba> i never come to ubuntu in these days
<Baba> i am fedora user
<rww> Baba: Depends. Are you the person that used to wander around the namespace calling themself Jungli?
<Baba> plz don't call me jungli
<bazhang> Spicemaster is jungli. now using webchat as baba
<Baba> so what ?
<Baba> i don't come in ubuntu now
<rww> I'll take that as a yes.
<Baba> who cares about ubuntu the yum is best
<rww> I don't see how calling you by the name that you gave yourself and that all the -ops know you by is unfair. Have a nice day.
<Baba> thanks but don't call me
<Baba> JUngli
<rww> s/\.$/, Jungli/
<Baba> rww: i don't know perl
<Baba> sorry
<Baba> have nice day
<rww> Maybe you should have spent the time you've spent coming in here and being silly learning perl, then :(
<Baba> rww: i like php :D
<rww> figures
<Baba> rww: promiss me that u never call me jungli
<Baba> and your ops too
<Baba> now i ahve some reputaion here
<Baba> bye
<gpc> bye bye
<Baba> gpc: key
<rww> Does Fedora have an ongoing recruitment drive for people that aren't all there or something o.O?
<gpc> I doubt it. I think Fedora is just the poor distro that has been chosen by them
<Baba> sorry i am here
<Baba> ubuntu is awesome
<Baba> :)
<Baba> hmm i don't want to come here but last i say plz don't reveal my past :)
<Baba> hehehhe
<Baba> and never call em jungli :)
<charlie-tca> hm, I had no idea changing a name changes the behavior
<rww> Based on his behavior, neither does Jungli.
<bazhang> time to warn #fedora ops?
<rww> may as well let them figure it out, on the off chance that RPM is sufficiently silly to work well with him.
<bazhang> he has two cloaks and the webchat. probably they'll still figure it out
<rww> Huh. I thought two cloaked nickserv accounts was disallowed?
<gpc> it is
<Tm_T> I can name several jolly fellows who has atleast two cloaked accounts ):
<Tm_T> erm, http://ubuntuaddict.com/
<popey> thats just content scraped from elsewhere isnt it?
<popey> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110129024337AAMeVM9
<popey> probably http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=941354
<Flannel> web design fail.  All the posts bleed together.
<popey> yup, its him
<popey> IMHO
<popey> ubuntuaddict.com        A       205.186.163.29
<popey> addicted-2-retail.com   A       205.186.164.229
<popey> both godaddy though so could be _anyone_
 * popey ends speculating :)
<Tm_T> popey: ye, but just, yuch
<Jordan_U> Can !intel be removed (or replaced with a more usefull factiod about intel cards in general) now that 9.04 is EOL?
<Jordan_U> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<gpc> Jordan_U: suggestion?
<Jordan_U> I don't have an idea for a better replacement.
<rww> could just !forget intel. I have an intel card, and almost all of them don't need to be configured at all (and Poulsbo, the exception, is a mess)
<gpc> ok, well for now we can forget it
<rww> s/card/chipset/
<gpc> !forget intel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, gpc
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from BajK_)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-01-30
<rww> ubottu: tell Cyd about enter
<gpc> ubottu: tell Cyd about codeofconduct
<rww> Cyd is a really fast reader.
<gpc> I think he is reading it now
<gpc> maybe not
<rww> that's not what 'before' means, gpc >.>
<gpc> I know what before means, rww 0.>
<gpc> hehe
<tonyyarusso> It's too bad COPPA doesn't require an apparent-age maturity test too :(
<rww> I think we need #ubuntu-offtopic-unregged. Not because of bots, but because I think the questions would screen out some of our users.
<tonyyarusso> I'd be fine with that.  The unregistered ones have a much higher incidence of annoyingness lately.
 * rww files in the "bad ideas for #ubuntu-offtopic" folder
<Flannel> rww: Should require a Myers-Briggs test in -unregged too
<Flannel> Can't get in unless you pass
<rww> or sort people into different rooms depending on type compatibility!
<Flannel> That'd be fun.  Just think of how quiet #ubuntu-offtopic-ISTP would be!
<tonyyarusso> hey, Howard Stern.  Just failed the maturity test right there.
<gpc> ubottu: tell abhijain about nickspam
<ubottu> Error: I haven't seen abhijain, I'll let you do the telling.
<gpc> ha
<gpc> thanks
<rww> ubottu just reinforced your point ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> want me to PM?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<bazhang> no response so far
<bazhang> well not in PM..
 * tonyyarusso sigh
<bazhang> he seemed to be deliberately provocative
<tonyyarusso> Of course, such is the pattern lately.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (tiox appears to be abusive - 4)
<ikonia> didn't think that screen shot was coming....the ident "snot" was familier from a few days ago
<bazhang> <barbadillo> i need to complain with some official ubuntu people
<ikonia> lets see
<bazhang> support questions via PM from jungli
<ikonia> from where/what nick ?
<ikonia> just report it to freenode as he's known and been told to stop it
<ikonia> ahh spicemaster
<bazhang> * [DrummerBoy38] (~bearblack@pool-72-91-149-20.tampfl.fios.verizon.net): Burt durt smurt
<bazhang> judging by the commentary that's hoober et al
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (eternal)
<ikonia> looking
<bazhang> he's abusing all and sundry
<ikonia> sorry, didn't have it all on screen
<bazhang> thanks. tried to PM him but he just kept escalating abuse
<gpc> thank you
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: the "bearblack" ident confirms your suspicions.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, I'd thought 'Hoober' was banned in #ubuntu , perhaps a ban evasion
<tonyyarusso> yup
<gpc> now he is cursing in -il
<gpc> eternal that is
<bazhang> I'd tried to ping an op from there
<gpc> bazhang: <eternal> אם אין כאן כוסיות אני הולך
<bazhang> thats not good
<gpc> ok we need a ban on this troll
<bazhang> topyli, you around? he's really going overboard
<gpc> bazhang: maybe we should give him the chan list, he can dig himself deeper and get banned from all of them
<bazhang> gpc, nah. mistake on the first one, did not know the extensive issues -il had with him
<bazhang> uh jussi
<bazhang> he just wants to disrupt them
<gpc> jussi: has a plan I sense
<bazhang> plan to let him continue abusing people in -ot?
<bazhang> may as well contact freenode if the -ot ops can't step in
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what's up
<bazhang> eternal continually abusing ljl and others.
<ikonia> I thought the kick was enough of a warning
<bazhang> longtime issue in -il apparently
<ikonia> can't do anything with that
<ubottu> In ubottu, sss said: Where is the terminal?
<DrummerBoy38> what is the cheatcode to show my kernel? i received update through manager. i am expecting a .35 or so from a .34
<DrummerBoy38> this was regular updates afaik.
<DrummerBoy38> is there an autocomplete feature? intellisense or w/e
<DrummerBoy38> i can barely recall how to list ubuntu version which lists kernel alongside
<popey> DrummerBoy38: you probably meant to ask that in #ubuntu, not here in #ubuntu-ops
<popey> @btlogin
<DrummerBoy38> ubuntu-ops or at bt logic
<DrummerBoy38> wait so ubuntu
<DrummerBoy38> i asked there
<popey> this is not a support channel
<DrummerBoy38> not even kernel changes?
<popey> it looks like ikonia banned you from #ubuntu
<DrummerBoy38> let me check
<DrummerBoy38> no i don't think i was
<DrummerBoy38> last ikonia experience was through this ip address
<DrummerBoy38> if ikonia did, then she unbanned already. i only recall being kicked as a warning of some sort
<DrummerBoy38> today's updates included a kernel versions ending in 35 rather than 34 i see in bootloader. i didn't checked the boot loader, again but is there a command to show the kernel through the console
<popey> again, this is not a support channel, you're better off asking elsewhere
<DrummerBoy38> ok
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: One -ot op is back from church now if you still need me.
 * tonyyarusso sighs
<tonyyarusso> Apparently putting /boot on RAID is a bad idea.
<ikonia> depends on the type of raid
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: md, level 1
<ikonia> that's fine
<ikonia> I do it all the time
<tonyyarusso> It *sometimes* works.
<ikonia> /dev/md0              243M   27M  205M  12% /boot
<ikonia> never had an issue with it
<tonyyarusso> But it will randomly decide to not boot, and I have to use an install disk to reinstall grub, and then it works again.  No idea why.
<ikonia> /dev/md0              485M   46M  414M  10% /boot
<tonyyarusso> I can get to "Grub loading...", but it just hangs forever.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: ahhh you've not learnt the lessons......
<tonyyarusso> which lessons are those?
<tonyyarusso> My current theory is that it does this after kernel upgrades, but I haven't looked into it much yet.
<ikonia> grub, no matter the raid level needs to be applied to the boot sector if each disk pointing at /boot on the raw, non raid disk
<tonyyarusso> I did that.  In fact, the Ubuntu installer installs grub to all of them by default when you use RAID for /boot.
<ikonia> eg: the installer installs grub to sda pointing at hd0,0 you need to apply grub to sdb pointing at sdb hd1,0
<ikonia> yes, it installs to both, but it still points to one
<tonyyarusso> If by "it" you mean the BIOS, yes.
<ikonia> eg sda sdb both look at hd0
<tonyyarusso> Yes, they do that.
<ikonia> this only works if there is a total disk failure and removal
<tonyyarusso> Again, I *did* install grub to the boot sector of all 4 drives.  And it still periodically fails to boot, from any of the drives.  (changing the boot order in the BIOS does not fix the problem)
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Any other bright ideas?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: but when you installed it to your drives did you make it point at /boot on it's own disk, or on the master disk
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: What do you mean by "it" and "point at"?
<ikonia> sorry, when you install grub did you point grub at /boot on it's own disk, or at the primary boot disk
<tonyyarusso> I still don't know what you mean.
<ikonia> actually it's a little different with grub2 thinking about it
<ikonia> when you install grub it needs to know where grub.conf is
<ikonia> so grub gets pointed at the partition that contains it
<tonyyarusso> That would be /dev/md0
<ikonia> ok, so change that to point at the local disk
<ikonia> (local to the disk that grub is installed on)
<tonyyarusso> What the heck do you mean by "point at"?
<tonyyarusso> Not to mention "that".
<ikonia> point at -> tell grub where grub.conf is or menu.lst
<tonyyarusso> Dude, what step / file are you talking about?  It's not remotely clear.
<ikonia> how do you normally install grub ?
<tonyyarusso> Well, first off from the installer.
<tonyyarusso> Alternate CD.
<ikonia> ok,
<ikonia> how about if I said to you do it manually ?
<tonyyarusso> grub-install /dev/sdb; grub-install /dev/sdc; grub-install /dev/sdd; grub-install /dev/sde
<ikonia> ok, so you'll have to cut me a little slack on grub2 as I've not got my head fully around it's internals
<ikonia> but with grub when you dropped to a grub shell, you had two core commands "setup" and "root", root told the grub binary that was going to be written to the MBR where to find menu.lst (and a few other files) and then setup told it which mbr to write the binary to
<ikonia> so in that situation grub on /dev/sda would look at /dev/sda1 (/boot) for the stage files and menu.lst
<tonyyarusso> If it helps, my entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg include lines like " set root='(md0)' "
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: that's fine as that's "post grub boot" references
<ikonia> it's the bit that happens before it tries to boot anything that's key
<tonyyarusso> And I just successfully booted after restoring with the install CD, so like I said it sometimes works, but at some point in the future it will cease working.
<tonyyarusso> and I don't see anything in /etc/default/grub defining where /boot should be, which I assume is what I would need to change.
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: it's not in a config file (for grub 1) it's set in the data written to the mbr
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: No, I mean what sets what gets written to the MBR when a new kernel is installed?
<ikonia> nothing, as that's in grub.conf, that's dynamic
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Because, again, it's working right now, but will stop later, without me manually touching anything grub-related.
<ikonia> /dev/md0              485M   46M  414M  10% /boot
<tonyyarusso> /dev/md0              457M   33M  400M   8% /boot
<tonyyarusso> What's your point?
<ikonia> oops, didn't mean to paste that, sorry
<ikonia> mouse button stuck
<tonyyarusso> ah :)
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: So if it works right now, what could possibly change the MBR to not work later?
<ikonia> I guess it depends on what was breaking it, the situation you referenced earlier is often caused with grub not being able to see the menu.lst/grub.conf (disk slow to spin up, missing, corrupted etc) hence why I was saying make sure grub looks at it's own disk for that info
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: One thing I've heard is that maybe the RAID array isn't available yet when grub goes looking for it - does that sound plausible?
<tonyyarusso> Wait, are you saying the grub on /dev/sdb should be looking for /dev/sdb1/grub/grub.cnf rather that /dev/md0/grub/grub.cnf, just ignoring the RAID entirely?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: yes and no, yes, you're right, it's not available as Linux hasn't booted to start it, however it won't look at md0 for the data it needs at that point, it looks at the local physical disk, hence why I'm saying grub at sda should look at sda1 for the info, and sdb look at sdb1
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: it will never look at md0
<tonyyarusso> oh, hrm
<tonyyarusso> How would I know whether it's doing that or not?
<ikonia> that's why /boot could never go on a raid0 partition
<ikonia> as /boot wouldn't exist until boot, so menu.lst would never be available
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: not sure how to check with grub2, not fully got my head around the internals
<ikonia> (did I explain it ok this time, it's hard to get across on irc)
<tonyyarusso> I think I understand what you're getting at now at least, but not how to implement it.
<ikonia> grub1....I'm all over, grub2, not fully understood more so with the odd layout ubuntu uses it with
<tonyyarusso> Well, I'll leave that to muddle over for a while and go deal with concrete hardware things for a while :P
<ikonia> I'll look into it, it's time I picked it up
<rww> ubottu: tell eXistZ|Away about away
<DrummerBoy38> happy pro bowl night!
<DrummerBoy38> have nice day
<bazhang> seems to be tag teaming. identical nonsense
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-23
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu * [Sebastien] (~bt5@ircpros/staff/Sebastien): sent a pm asking them to disable any talking scripts they have loaded in #ubuntu, currectly they respond to !pastebin.
<ubottu> Error: Can not create a mark for '*'
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu  Sebastien (~bt5@ircpros/staff/Sebastien): sent a pm asking them to disable any talking scripts they have loaded in #ubuntu, currectly they respond to !pastebin.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> currently*
<pangolin> TiMiDo: Please don't park your client in this channel.
<bazhang> <Juest> plustax: ubuntu haves a sucky gnome 3, use another thing, like fedora
<bazhang> not exactly Ubuntu support
<bazhang> <Juest> ok, im coming back there  with RANDOM NICKS like i were doing
<bazhang> asking about Fedora , arch, gnome3 live cd settings, asked repeatedly to stop, finally removed. now threatening evasion
<bazhang> the backtrack channel bans the ident root iirc
<bazhang> yet its default on their irc client
<Jordan_U> I was about to say.
<Myrtti> bazhang: :-DDDDD classy
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> about 3 student's in #kubuntu same IP misbehaving, may want t o look
<bazhang> * tfgt (~quassel@80.72.229.173) now a 4th
<bazhang> <student> юра нуб   <--- you're a noob
<bazhang> Tm_T, ^
<Tm_T> sorry, not able to act
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (Bataysk student__)
<bazhang> well I tried for quite a long while.
<bazhang> they just dont want to listen
<bazhang> flooding the channel from that IP and hurling invective
<Myrtti> do you want me to poke in
<bazhang> calling people devils etc and cursing like crazy.
<Myrtti> AlanBell: do you want me to poke in with my allmight pink pen of poking, or will you handle it?
<AlanBell> any kubuntu ops about?
<Myrtti> AlanBell: I've got allmighty powers by my cloak, if you want I can do it
<AlanBell> oh I can do that too
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> did they all leave?
<Myrtti> or ping timeout or whatever?
<AlanBell> yeah
<Myrtti> don't hesitate to poke me in the future if similar happens, apparently there's this *new* aura of intimidation, fear and reverence on me nowadays that quiets trolls and annoyances :-P
 * popey hides
 * funkyHat brashly continues to annoy Myrtti 
 * Myrtti takes funkyHats cake away
<funkyHat> nuuuu ⢁ᗡ
<Tm_T> uhhuh, lunch eaten
<coolstar-ipod> Some random Adildeaux guy was spamming me on IRC PM
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: thank you for joining, I ask you to join and report it here as you can see by your discussion it gets other people talking about it, which isn't what the channel is about
<coolstar-ipod> It was on the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> it's being looked at now
<Myrtti> I didn't get anything
<coolstar-ipod> I dislike racists
<ikonia> but in future things like this, please report them here, as when you start talking about it in the #ubuntu channel, others than start talking about it and it takes the channel away from it's topic, which is ubuntu support
<coolstar-ipod> He mentioned a chimpout.com/forum
<bazhang> * ADildeaux has quit (K-Lined)
<coolstar-ipod> bazhang: he needs to be banned though. He can rejoin otherwise
<Myrtti> er, he was k-lined
<bazhang> coolstar-ipod, thats a network ban
<bazhang> bigger than a regular ban
<coolstar-ipod> Ok.
<bazhang> ok
<coolstar-ipod> But I do know that on the /quit command you can use a custom message
<ikonia> what are you talking about ??
<ikonia>  /quit messages ????
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: you can use the /quit IRC command and give it a custom reason for leaving
<ikonia> he's just been klined though
<ikonia> he's off the network and a member of staff has just said he's been klined
<coolstar-ipod> Ok
<ikonia> I think it's "safe"
<Myrtti> coolstar-ipod: those are prefixed with Quit:
<Myrtti> coolstar-ipod: if the user / client just quits
<coolstar-ipod> Myrtti: got it
<coolstar-ipod> According to Wikipedia: The K-line is a local server ban (specific to a single server, not the entire IRC network) that bans the offensive user's hostname.
<coolstar-ipod> But that's local
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: I think we are done here, the problem has been addressed
<niko> klines are global on freenode
<coolstar-ipod> niko: ok
<bazhang> <tata> debian-ubuntu it is same
<pangolin> /join #debian-ubuntu
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> In ubottu, tumbleweed said: sponsorship is You can find out about the sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<pangolin> !sponsorship
<AlanBell> !uds
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 31 October and 4 November in Orlando, Florida - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<AlanBell> well that needs an update anyway
<pangolin> yup
<pangolin> know the dates off hand?
<AlanBell>  7th-11th May 2012
<pangolin> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 7th-11th May 2012 in Oakland, California - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ - Need info about sponsorship http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> kevlar not included
<AlanBell> um, no pangolin :)
<pangolin> no?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess is different altogether
<AlanBell> but !sponsorship could kind of point to both
<pangolin> err
<pangolin> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 7th-11th May 2012 in Oakland, California - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<AlanBell> !sponsorship is <reply> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess, for !uds sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, AlanBell
<AlanBell> hows that?
<pangolin> looks good
<LjL> !no sponsorship is <reply> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> don't put commas after URLs
<LjL> they can confuse parsers
<pangolin> !sponsorship > tumbleweed
<pangolin> !no uds is <reply> The Ubuntu Developer Summit will be held between 7th-11th May 2012 in Oakland, California - See http://uds.ubuntu.com/  - Looking to participate remotely? http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/remote/ -  For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu manny Asking something about killing their dog, after trying to obtain Windows support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> s/manny/monny/
<mneptok> wait ... Myrtti is staff now?
<bazhang> YES
<bazhang> Don't Blink
<mneptok> there goes the neighborhood. it's all fire-breathing angry sparkle-ponies now.
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> oh
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu monny Asking something about killing their dog, after trying to obtain Windows support in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> fuduntu is just a fedora respin. it's not a mix
<ikonia> shock
<h00k> Oh that's nice
<bazhang> webupd8 special!
<bazhang> popey, other than eidet, what's the other good screencast app? kazam?
<popey> yes
<popey> under heavy development too, #kazam is worth a visit
<bazhang> eidet is a ppa as well?
<popey> no idea, never tried eidet
<bazhang> popey, thanks, I just recall you talking with someone in #ubuntu+1 about xvidcap, and you mentioned one other than kazam.
<bazhang> well hopefully kazam fills the bill, seems pretty nice
<Jordan_U> It really doesn't sound like Ubuntu_nooblet is using Ubuntu. They may also be a troll. If not, they're very confused.
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> suse
<oCean> @mark #ubuntu Tixos abusive in pm after being told not to use acryonyms such as stfu, leaves with: ill come back later
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> bazhang: also, I've requested thet xvidcap be removed from 12.04 onwards, which has been done, so hopefully there will be less questions about it
<popey> well, different questions... from "why is xvidcap broken" to "why can't I find xvidcap"
<bazhang> popey, thanks!
<bazhang> I am sensing Tixos imminent departure from the channel
<oCean> bazhang: I sense not-so-nice pm's
<oCean> I was just searching logs, because somehow I think I remember that nick
<bazhang> oCean, he claims to be too busy to discuss channel guidelines with me in PM
<oCean> Oooh, he's to busy!
<oCean> Maybe -q then
<oCean> too*
<bazhang> he says that it's my issue, and he has done nothing wrong.
<bazhang> ok
<oCean> bazhang: there are earlier entries in BT
<bazhang> oCean, unpossible!
<oCean> maybe he was doing nothing wrong, back then
<bazhang> now he says he's too busy to come here to resolve
<oCean> in that case, he apparently does not need #u at all
<bazhang> he's going to report me!
<oCean> oh noes.
<oCean> where? sabdfl again?
<bazhang> who knows. I've told him to come here to resolve it after giving him the guidelines and code of conduct links
<oCean> bazhang: thanks!
<oCean> he might try #u again, earlier he used a different mask... Tixos (~sg@host109-152-198-160.range109-152.btcentralplus.com)
<bazhang> nice catch
<bazhang> ~sg@192.162.102.136
<bazhang> * Tixos (~sg@192.162.102.136) has joined #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> interesting to see what happens. hopefully he behaves
<bazhang> * [Tixos] (~sg@unaffiliated/tixos): purple   now cloaked
<bazhang> not joined #ubuntu yet
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-24
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu Scama Abusive, but claims he's going to "stop". Maybe I should have banned, but whatever.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntustudio-devel, astraljava said: ubottu.com lists the different factoids, but it's interface is a little... meh.
<urlin2u> could you take a look at this users starte responses in #ubuntu
<urlin2u> user*
<Jordan_U> I need sleep. Can someone deal with Gaurang in #ubuntu?
<ikonia> yup
<AlanBell> "Find" isn't an approved bot is it?
<AlanBell> 10:13 < Promille> !port | azriel
<AlanBell> 10:13 < Find> »»» Connection to | port azriel = Refused «««
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> I wonder how it's got a cloak when it's only 3 days old
<Myrtti> what is?
<AlanBell> Find
<ikonia> the bot "find"
<ikonia> it's 3 days old yet it's got a cloak,
<Myrtti> the account has been registered over a year ago afaik?
<Myrtti> no hold on
<Myrtti> I'm blind
<ikonia> 10:41 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Information on FIND (account FIND):
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> 10:41 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Registered : Jan 21 10:00:51 2012 (3 days, 00:40:57 ago)
<Myrtti> too much blood in my caffeine circulation
 * Tm_T passes an ubuntu mug full of hot coffee to Myrtti
<bazhang> wth
<bazhang> someone is logging on using his account?
<Myrtti> bazhang: huh?
<LjL> Myrtti: Andre_Godim is dead, but just joined #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Myrtti, in +1
<Myrtti> I thought that happened a few times when his wife/whoever started the computer and IRC was on autostart/connect/join
<LjL> i thought something like that was the cause
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> renice to -20 ?
<LjL> hm?
<bazhang> belzebub in #ubuntu
<LjL> yeah, what about it
<bazhang> that seems an extreme renicing
<LjL> i guess
<bazhang> debian repo force upgrade every day what could go wrong
<bazhang> is that for real? that aceofspade ident looks very familiar
<bazhang> does not the most recent version of ubuntu allow one to 'dd' to make a bootable flash stick? whats that feature called?
<LjL> bazhang: "hybrid image" possibly, i know that from other OSs
<bazhang> LjL, thats it, thanks
<bazhang> I believe that the hybrid image in 11.10 iso's allow one to dd to make a flash stick a la unetbootin
<LjL> uhm, maybe that's the reason why people are saying Mac OS can't mount the 11.10 ISO
<bazhang> <rcmaehl> why doesn't ubuntu have forkbomb protection?   <--- huh?
<ikonia> ???
<bazhang> trolling?
<ikonia> dunno
<Myrtti> lulwhut
<Flannel> What's the 'huh' about?
<LjL> maybe he's thinking of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb#Prevention
<ikonia> he's just read that and now quoting it inhere
<bazhang> Linux kernel patch grsecurity
<bazhang> dr. who is great, though
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> I've seen about 10 episodes
<bazhang> !
<bazhang> Myrtti, which dr
<bazhang> err season
<Tm_T> bazhang: see -ot I guess
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: hud is Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> !hud is <reply>  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> I'll remember that, bazhang
<bazhang> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> ok?
<AlanBell> not sure it replaces menus
<bazhang> supplement?
<AlanBell> enhance maybe
<AlanBell> I might be wrong, but I think the menus stay and this is another way to press them
<bazhang> reading  omg and mark's blog that seems correct
<AlanBell> I will log out in a sec and find out :)
<AlanBell> I installed the ppa
<Flannel> from mark's blog: Say hello to the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications.
<LjL> oh lord
<mneptok> O Panada, I stand on guard for thee!
<bazhang> ?
<mrmist> find has been removed from a number of channels as it seems to be a !seen bot.
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> it's back in ubuntu again
<ikonia> ahhh it was banned on cloak
<ikonia> back under just iP
<bazhang> went from cloaked to uncloaked
<mrmist> that was probably our fault then :)
<ikonia> removed the old ban and re-banned the new ip
<h00k> n
<bazhang> thought jediael was advised to reinstall
<bazhang> he just seems to be repeating
<bazhang> blackbuntu ? is that for real?
<bazhang> ah its like backtrack
<bazhang> mintmenu?
<bazhang> !find mintmenu
<ubottu> Package/file mintmenu does not exist in oneiric
<bazhang> :/
 * popey shudders
<h00k> oi!
<h00k> It's not all that bad.
 * funkyHat pushes h00k 
 * h00k falls down the stairs awkwardly
<h00k> mint. busted.
<Myrtti> *boggle*
<bazhang> <Rafig> I want to report abuse
<h00k> Loco Team abuse, apparently
<bazhang> Rafig, hi
<Rafig> hi!
<bazhang> Rafig, whats the issue please
<Rafig> how to complain to Canonical?
<Rafig> help plz
<bazhang> about what?
<LjL> Rafig: i see you aren't listening.
<LjL> Rafig: if you have an issue with a LoCo team, it's not Canonical that you want to complain to, not initially at least.
<Rafig> I want to complain about the moderators in my community.
<LjL> Rafig: #ubuntu-locoteams is the right place to expose your issue.
<Rafig> there are everything is silent
<Rafig> oh ok
<LjL> Rafig: waiting two minutes in a channel without an immediate answer hardly qualifies as "everything being silent"
<Rafig> np
<Rafig> me was told that Canonical have address for complaints
<LjL> Rafig: for complains about Canonical, perhaps.
<LjL> Rafig: but you have a complaint about something else.
<Rafig> a friend said to write directly to Canonical
<beuno> Rafig, Canonical doesn't deal with community conflict (I work for Canonical), the community does
<beuno> there's a set of boards that deal with it, and ultimately, the Community Council
<beuno> if the problem is with a LoCo, talk to the LoCo Council first
<beuno> if not, escalate to the Community Council, which is as high up as there is
<Tm_T> usually something is wrong if one has to escalate it to there
<Tm_T> atleast I wish to think that way (:
<Rafig> Me was told i can write directly to Canonical. Bypassing locoteam.
<beuno> Rafig, you were told wrong  :)
<beuno> Canonical is a company, so unless it's a commercial complaint, there's nobody who can help you
<Rafig> I was told it
<beuno> and yes, having to escalate to the community council means a bunch of things failed  :)
<Rafig> autotyrans sorry
<Rafig> friend said me it
<LjL> you can keep repeating that
<LjL> doesn't make it right
<pangolin> Rafig: there is a process to follow in these cases. First step is to speak with the LoCo leaders if that fails you can speak to the LoCo council.
<Tm_T> to make it short and simple: Ubuntu community is separate from Canonical, they don't mess each others business really
<Rafig> ok i know u dont know adress (
 * LjL sighs
<Pici> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<pangolin> the address is #ubuntu-locoteams and that ^
<Rafig> nono
<LjL> yesyes
<Rafig> adress of Canonical
 * Tm_T huggles Rafig
<pangolin> Canonical does not have an address for community disputes
<Rafig> Canonical too have adress for it
<Myrtti> why?
<beuno> Rafig, did I mention I work for Canonical already?  There is no address
<Rafig> and just for disputes?
<pangolin> this is not a complicated concept. The community handles its own issues
<Tm_T> Rafig: there, no community disputes mentioned? http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<bazhang> Rafig, #ubuntu-ru ?
<Rafig> Canonicla does not solve the problem of teams but have email adress for complains u not undestand (
<bazhang> Rafig, which local team
<Rafig> I do not want to raise the extra noise
<bazhang> Rafig, Russian loco?
<Rafig> Sorry confidential information
<bazhang> Rafig, ok
<pangolin> if you won't explain we can't help you.
<pangolin> We told you what we could based on the information you gave us.
<bazhang> Rafig, you got the email for the loco team mailing list. email them
<Rafig> I would like to speak with the boss
<pangolin> There is no boss.
<LjL> there is no boss
<bazhang> they are the boss
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> 2/3
<Tm_T> there is no "the boss", there is community
<Tm_T> bazhang: 4/4 now (;
<Rafig> I just do not need to write in locoteam, please do understand me
<bazhang> Rafig, need more info then
<bazhang> Rafig, which team.
<Rafig> is a personal matter
<bazhang> ok Rafig well you have the correct email.
<pangolin> again, we can not help if you don't provide us with more information.
<Rafig> we must solve it without extra ears sorry
<LjL> Rafig: ok so it's clear that we can't help you.
<Rafig> in any case, you already said you did not know this address
<bazhang> ...
<Myrtti> Rafig: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<LjL> correct. we do not know of a Canonical address for community complaints
<LjL> (because there isn't one)
<LjL> so we can't help you
<Rafig> can you ask it for the future
<Tm_T> Rafig: beuno already gave the answer, let's stop this now
<Rafig> it exists, just that you do not have
<beuno> ok, sure
<topyli> Rafig: this is clearly useleless. if there is nothing else, please leave the channel. we don't allow idling or useless chatter here
<Rafig> oh, np
<bazhang> is pinportal making any sense?
<Rafig> sorry if what
<Rafig> i go find adress in google
<Rafig> bb all!
<topyli> thanks
<Tm_T> bye, good luck (:
<Rafig> one m plz
<Rafig> adress of Shatlwort please?
<LjL> find it in google
<pangolin> you can find it on his blog
<Rafig> ?
<topyli> Rafig: this has nothing to do with your problem. you can find mark shuttleworth's address with any search engine
<topyli> please leave this channel
<Rafig> sure
<Rafig> just i want talk with Mark about future of Ubuntu
<ubottu> auronandace called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<h00k> I'm not playing with that anymore :(
<FreeNET> hi
<FreeNET> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)
<FreeNET> help me pls
<FreeNET> why me banned?
<LjL> let me see
<LjL> FreeNET: you should change your quit message. we have a language policy in the channels.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-25
<mneptok> FreeNET: did you want to try to resolve your ban? if not, we have a no-idle policy.
<bazhang> Pharaoh is back at it
<FreeNET> mneptok
<bazhang> cinnamon is for ARCH?
<Myrtti> I thought for Mint
<bazhang> ok
<FreeNET> my english very bad
<FreeNET> sorry
<bazhang> dies_irae is asking for it
<Myrtti> FreeNET: change your quit message
<FreeNET> ok
<FreeNET> done!
<bazhang> I'm not comfortable giving out random PPA sites such webupd8 for software install suggestions
<Myrtti> FreeNET: if we see it and don't like it and ban you again, getting unbanned will not be as easy. Understand?
<FreeNET> Myrtti ok
<FreeNET> 10x
<Myrtti> ok, hold on
<FreeNET> oki
<FreeNET> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<Myrtti> I just realised I've banned you last year about the same issue
<popey> bazhang: I thought it was decided that ppa's were not supported?
<Tm_T> only official (and supported by our teams) are supported?
<Tm_T> I mean, there's plenty of stuff on ppa that are supported by the same team who does give support on ubuntu archives too
<bazhang> popey, right; they are not, and have never been so; often times people will recommend off repo things from websites such as webupd8 and the like though.
<bazhang> the only PPA I would ever feel ok recommending is the handbrake one, as its what the handbrake people themselves recommend, and is maintained by jstebbins at last check
 * Myrtti ponders what to do with FreeNET 
<bazhang> so does support mean: don't mention it at all, or don't offer to fix when it breaks, or both
<bazhang> whoops not support
<Myrtti> FreeNET: I've brought you here last september to discuss about your quit message, and now the SAME quit message is a problem again. Why is that?
<FreeNET> Myrtti sorry
<FreeNET> my english bad
<FreeNET> :(
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/09/21/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t22:02
<FreeNET> (
<FreeNET> :(
<Myrtti> FreeNET: could you
<Myrtti> FreeNET: could you *PLEASE* promise that in the future when you update your script/IRC client, you *WILL* check what quit message you have?
<FreeNET> Myrtti i promise
<bazhang> for example: a user wants audacious to have sound menu support, but only 3.2 version has that , of which there is a PPA for
<ikonia> bazhang: too much stuff is based around PPA's at the moment and there (and there can't be) checks for quality or support
<FreeNET> Myrtti 10x very match
<bazhang> ikonia, agreed
<Myrtti> FreeNET: you're wel....come, please try not to end up in here again
<bazhang> the whole PPA issue seems to conflict with Ubuntu using relatively stable software packages. tons of websites push them
<ikonia> PPA != ubuntu
<popey> i think you're making a sweeping generalisation about PPAs there
<popey> take the unity team one or the mozilla team one, both run by people who work on those projects for Ubuntu, who work for Canonical
<popey> so they are similar quality to the release
<Tm_T> 1104.30 <+Tm_T> only official (and supported by our teams) are supported?
<Tm_T> 1104.56 <+Tm_T> I mean, there's plenty of stuff on ppa that are supported by the same team who does give support on ubuntu archives too
<AlanBell> hmm
<AlanBell> if people want to help test stuff pre-release then a PPA is an awesome way of doing so
<Myrtti> popey: the problem is that there's gazillion and one of these PPA's that are supported to varying degrees by Ubuntu and/or Canonical, and it's impossible for each op to remember which is verboten and which is kosher
<popey> which makes it daft to make any rule about them being verboten or kosher
<Tm_T> Myrtti: there's not that many of those I would support that I know, really
<Tm_T> but yeah, it's not easy to draw a clear line there
<popey> so why have a line?
<Myrtti> it's easier to "throw the kid to wolves" ie. to the developer IRC channel and let them handle the support, and us stick to the common parts everyone has access/interest to
<Myrtti> give a finger to the devil or somesuch saying here
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I agree it's easier, but I also feel we shouldn't do things certain way just because it's easier for us
<popey> it depends what your level of support is I gues.. "did you get that from a ppa? well you're unsupported, please leave", or "oh, you got that from a ppa, looks like joe schmo is responsible for that, contact him/her"
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> sorry, but I am idealist (:
<Tm_T> popey: I don't even consider the first being an option
<Tm_T> we always should point people to the right direction if the right direction is known
<Tm_T> and I believe, for example in Firefox case, I should tell people of that option (and mention that it's ppa so not supported by the ubuntu project as a whole)
<Tm_T> that option being ppa
<Tm_T> some random ppa? no, I would not let people recommend it at all if there's stable, supported option around
<Tm_T> ...and I'm not even sure if I am making any sense now
<Myrtti> yes well I think the point bazhang was trying to make was that there's some weblog/ubuntu newssites that have their PPA's they mention in about half the stories they run
<popey> unsurprising really, often with the new crack people are itching to get it 'now'
<popey> they're servicing that need
<AlanBell> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<AlanBell> sounds about right to me
<Tm_T> Myrtti: indeed, oftentimes something what wouldn't meet the quality requirements
<AlanBell> a ppa is just a tarball that works
<bazhang> hehe
<popey> that description doesn't cover packages that are available in the archive, but are outdated
<AlanBell> it is not always the case that a ppa is ahead of the archives
<jussi> I fully recommend the Kubuntu PPA's
<bazhang> thought moonlight/silverlight were dead
<Myrtti> moonlight certainly is.
<jussi> sadly mtv3 doesnt think so :( (silverlight)
<Myrtti> I wish I could have given him helpful advice.
<Myrtti> :-|
<bazhang> <Pharaoh> Guys!! I need help, I think my computer is part of a botnet.
<bazhang> he was asking for psychiatric help in #ubuntu earlier
<ikonia> we need a better factoid than !ot for things such as windows questions
<bazhang> he's just trolling. has been in multiple channels all day
<ikonia> and I've just ended it
<jussi> ikonia: I agree.
<bazhang> he's using windows, he knows it's ubuntu support earlier
<jussi> mind
<jussi> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ikonia> and it's done now
<ikonia> jussi: I meant windows just as an example
<ikonia> eg: how do I write a php web page
<ikonia> that sort of generic question
<ikonia> something along the lines of "there are better more specific channels for your question, visit freenode.net to find the best channel for you needs"
<ikonia> but something that's factual
<bazhang> he was directed to ##windows . he continued nonetheless
<ikonia> rather than what I've just made up
<ikonia> bazhang: it's ended now
<bazhang> there's !alis
<ikonia> something a bit more actually conversational seems better,
<ikonia> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ikonia> yeah, that doesn't explain why we don't want to help, or the approach, just informs you of the bot
<jussi> ikonia: I agree, somethign that starts a nicer: Unfortunately your question is out of the scope of this channel....
<jussi> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<jussi> meh
<bazhang> since he was already asking really oddball questions earlier, ie about getting psychiatric help , it was clear where this was going
<jussi> bazhang: I think we are talking mor generically now
<bazhang> jussi, ok
<ikonia> sorry, yes, I just meant in general, not for this specific incident
<jussi> theres a lot of this type of questions, I think finding a slightly more polite factoid would be nice - something friendly
<ubottu> KrisDouglas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> <amine> se ubuntu ce de la mlerde
<bazhang> I think he means mierde, which is not nice
<LjL> nice catch
<bazhang> advowork already got an answer for that, several hours ago
<LjL> !botdoc
<ubottu> Documentation on the custom plugins for ubottu and clones is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugin | Documentation for the official !Supybot plugins is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/supydoc/
<LjL> !no botdoc is <reply> Documentation on the custom plugins for ubottu and clones is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Documentation for the official !Supybot plugins is located at http://ubottu.com/devel/supydoc/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (algo2 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<bazhang> whoa
<bazhang> nice new feature in the FB
<LjL> not very new
<LjL> just doesn't kick in too often
<bazhang> consecutive curses? is that what triggers it?
<LjL> bazhang: kinda. it's a bit more complicated, will explain in -team
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> he immediately ban evaded to come back and curse us out
<bazhang> algo2 that is
<bazhang> * [howdoi] (~algo@falkenstein.tunnelr.com): Algo
<bazhang> ban evasion #2
<LjL> [14:40:41] <howdoi> I can be back in 2 minutes on another VPN.  I just think it's stupid u banned me in the first place.
<LjL> [14:41:06] <LjL> i didn't ban you, the bot did, because you were so abusive you triggered its filters.
<LjL> [14:41:11] <LjL> so blame yourself if anyone.
<LjL> [14:42:42] <howdoi> "requested by LjL"  That isn't a bot, it's you
<LjL> [14:43:04] <howdoi> It's ok I have about 5 more VPN's I can use before I dip into Tor IRC
<LjL> [14:44:39] <howdoi> Stay sharp whore, and see if you get the next one
<bazhang> which will get a kline
<ikonia> thats ok, just means he's got 5 vpns, so 5 more bans and he's done
<ikonia> best of luck to him
<bazhang> the open tor relay was a kill/kline I thought
<LjL> he's now joining, redirected to ##unavailable
<LjL> keep an eye open
<LjL> Pici: can i have op flags in #Ubuntu-proxy-users?
<Tm_T> cani bean!
<Pici> LjL: done
<LjL> Pici: <3
<LjL> banforwarded his tunnel there, ##unavailable seemed too harsh for a tunnel that other people may use too
<mneptok> Myrtti: thanks for dealing with FreeNet
 * mneptok goes to install a new kernel
 * mneptok is now on the same side of things as services
<jpds> Most peculiar.
<ikonia> ?
<jpds> dsg_ in #ubuntu typing in Cyrillic.
<ikonia> not seen it,
<jpds> Well, I got tired of him.
<jpds> Haha, he join -ru and got kicked straight away.
<Pici> meh
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from danielo)
<Pici> jpds: could you see if ubot4's factoid sync is working?
<Myrtti> Iĺl smack nyl to next week if he continues
<knome> ĺ ? :P
<Myrtti> bluetooth keyboard without ' key where it should be
<Myrtti> foldable nonFinnish layout
<knome> ;)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-26
<ubottu> acerimmer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bazhang> why would someone using lmde ask in #ubuntu ? it would surely break their system
<Flannel> @mark #ubuntu junio864 One of those chain-letter "zomg nekkid pictures" websites
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<vibhav> IS son of a gun considered family friendly?
<Flannel> vibhav: I wouldn't consider it not family friendly.
<vibhav> PLease say that in #ubuntu-offtopic ,thanks
<Flannel> vibhav: Er...
<Flannel> double negative confused him, I think.
<Tm_T> aww
<zykotick9> user ADildeaux is PMing racist garbage in #ubuntu channel
<pangolin> is this on join?
<zykotick9> pangolin: is that to me?  I'm not sure.
<pangolin> zykotick9: could you please msg me what was sent to you?
<Ben64> Hello there, I received an offensive PM from Adildeaux
<Ben64> according to my irc logs, its not the first time he's done this...
<pangolin> handled
<Ben64> Jan 23 2012 01:59:23 *	ADildeaux has quit (K-Lined)
<Ben64> oh, that was fast. thanks
<pangolin> thanks for the report :)
<zykotick9> pangolin: did that work ok?
<pangolin> yup got it. thank you.
<zykotick9> thanks.
<LjL> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !-precise
<ubottu> precise has no aliases - added by Pici on 2011-10-05 19:38:43 - last edited by pangolin on 2011-11-20 01:43:24
<LjL> !no precise is <reply> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<popey> sixteen releases... wow
<ikonia> interesting same point as fedora
<AlanBell> we will have to start going faster to stay ahead of firefox though
<ikonia> the firefox situation is a total joke
<ikonia> fedora seem to be better placed to handle it as their model pushes updated packages, but it's going to be tough for ubuntu locking in package versions to a release.
<AlanBell> we don't with firefox, it is one of the special exceptions now
<ikonia> yes, but it's quite a slog
<ikonia> the previous times it has happened wasn't the best of tasks, so hopefully this will get smoother
<bazhang> aug
<bazhang> +h
<Pici> I changed the text of !dist-upgrade, maybe it'll be more convincing...
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<bazhang> and we're not going to say it again! Don't make me stop this car Mister!!!1
<Pici> :P
<bazhang> too much?
<mneptok> http://i.imgur.com/bW8K9.jpg
<bazhang> mneptok, nice :)
<knome> hah
<AlanBell> topyli: boo
<topyli> AlanBell: moo
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-27
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from sdgfadsfasdfasdf)
<Tm_T> bazhang: tagteam!
<bazhang> Tm_T, heh yeah.
<bazhang> he usually ban evades several times after now
<popey> ikonia: to be fair dropbox as a tarball makes just as much sense
<popey> given all you get from the deb is a shim for nautilus
<ikonia> it's not a "bad" solution, but the deb file sorts the manus out
<ikonia> the tar file didn't add to the menu bar
<popey> the actual dropbox code is a whole cartload of libs they ship, they don't use the ubuntu libs at all
<ikonia> the only reason I'm aware of this (not a drop box user) is because I had to work it out for a user about two days ago
<popey> its hirrid
<popey> *horrid
<popey> so you dont get any of the advantages of debian packaging
<ikonia> the libs wording was bad - I was just tyring to highlight "built for your ubuntu system"
<popey> because it ships its own binaries in ~/.dropbox-dist
<ikonia> I totally see your point
<popey> but I agree, debs where possible ☺
<gord> debs where possible, but fight for a ppa ;)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (Sherz)
<Tm_T> doen
<Tm_T> bioterror: horror
<bioterror> greetings
 * Tm_T huggles bioterror and laughs manically
<bioterror> thohi :D
<head_victim> Needed a cycle.
<Silverlion> hey there... sorry, my irc program crashed :(
<ikonia> LjL: he did that in #kubuntu too
<LjL> not an op there
<ikonia> he's delt with there
<ikonia> just FYI: as you put a forward on
<Silverlion> Tm_T: could you pls re-invite me?
<Tm_T> hmmm, it's possible I currently can't
<Silverlion> kk thx Tm_T
<AlanBell> Silverlion: try joining now
<bazhang> how did Pharaoh get unbanned
<Pici> from?
<bazhang> #ubuntu
<Pici> I see a kick yesterday, but no ban.
<ikonia> I didn't ban him as he didn't seem sharp enough to rejoin
<bazhang> ah ok
<ikonia> based on how he'd been behaving in #freenode / #defocus I suspected he'd just move on as with those
<Pici> ikonia: LjL mentioned the fbi first, I don't see anything wrong with Pharaoh's response.
<ikonia> because he keeps ranting about the feds/fbi
<ikonia> it's really starting to get on my nerves
<Pici> hrm
<LjL> earthquake again
<LjL> it's becoming a habit
<LjL> wasn't sure whether it was my body doing something weird, but others have felt it too
<LjL> and of course the site i use to check earthquakes goes down immediately after each one
<bazhang> hi and welcome
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha bazhang
<h00k> oi.
<Silverlion> re
<pangolin> Welcome to the new faces
<mneptok> new ops time?
<pangolin> new core ops in #lubuntu
<h00k> Yeah, #lubuntu
 * h00k reviews list
<h00k> cool.
 * Myrtti waves her walking cane
<Myrtti> young rascals
 * h00k sits on Myrtti's foot and holds on to her leg
 * Silverlion reports for newbie-duty ;)0
 * mneptok stares at Myrtti 
<mneptok> quiet, whippersnapper.
 * mneptok goes back to chasing kids off his lawn
<h00k> mneptok: you forgot your teeth over here
<Myrtti> mneptok: well, it is true in this case
<mneptok> h00k: did i ... ?  o_O
<Myrtti> "The IRCC is pleased to welcome 9 new operators to the #lubuntu channel, 8 of whom are new to the core ops team."
<Myrtti> 9-8=1 Myrtti
<AlanBell> spot the Myrtti
<h00k> peek a boo!
<mneptok> Myrtti: yes, but hearing you refer to people as "young" makes me feel positively ancient
 * Myrtti goes to mix some Ovaltine
<h00k> we love you anyway.
<mneptok> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine.
<Myrtti> mneptok: service years, hunny, service years.
<h00k> stupid decoder ring
<mneptok> funny. i actually have to call an FFL holder this morning about a new rifle i ordered. and it does NOT have "a compass in the stock and this thing that tells time."
 * mneptok prolly got ripped off
<h00k> mneptok: FFL?
<mneptok> h00k: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federal_Firearms_License
<h00k> mneptok: ah.
<mneptok> h00k: ordered this new thing from Ohio. firearms can only be shipped between FFL-holders, so i pay a person here in NM to take delivery for me.
<h00k> mneptok: makes sense
<Silverlion> mneptok: which kind of rifle?
<pangolin> Unit193: Welcome to the team. have a seat and someone will give you +v soonish
<mneptok> Silverlion: Savage 93R17-BV
<h00k> That was my next question
<Unit193> pangolin: Thankie
<AlanBell> chanserv is being slow about it, I think if you pop out and in then it will +v you
<mneptok> Silverlion: http://shootingsports.edgarbrothers.com/images/postprocessed/markiibv_copy_17.jpg  <---- this
<pangolin> Unit193: /cycle
<AlanBell> yay
<Silverlion> mneptok: cool one
<mneptok> Unit193: in a month or so we'll take the training wheels off your /cycle :)
<Unit193> Ah, so I have to /cycle every time I /join ;)
<pangolin> no
<mneptok> Unit193: hopefully not
<mneptok> Unit193: do we want to know what happened to Units 1-192?
<Unit193> You really don't, that didn't go well...
 * mneptok pictures ED-209 style malfunctions
<pangolin> They were not entirely successful
<ikonia> the old man thought it was pretty important
 * MrChrisDruif has missed that mail
<MrChrisDruif> Myrtti; ^
<Silverlion> have a great evening all ... sports club is waiting
<Silverlion> cu
<Tm_T> MrChrisDruif: mail?
<Silverlion> off for sports
<MrChrisDruif> Tm_T; "The IRCC is pleased to welcome 9 new operators to the #lubuntu channel, 8 of whom are new to the core ops team."
<Tm_T> ah, you're not in our mailinglist?
<MrChrisDruif> At least I guess it was in a mail ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I guess not or I just overlooked it
<AlanBell> MrChrisDruif: oooh you are not on the IRC list
<MrChrisDruif> Damn it ^_^
<Tm_T> MrChrisDruif: tssssk, language
<MrChrisDruif> *Dan, darn it
<AlanBell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2012-January/001482.html
<Tm_T> substituting it with something similar doesn't make it any less bad in my eyes (;
 * Myrtti sprinkles magic dust over Tm_T 
<Tm_T> Myrtti: am I like Tinker Bell now? (:)
<MrChrisDruif> Tm_T; more like one of those kids that needed the dust to fly ;-)
<Tm_T> MrChrisDruif: the dust was needed for the fairies too, if to believe the more recent sources atleast
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, it was my understanding that the dust CAME from the fairies
 * Tm_T is specialized on this subject
 * h00k waves to all the log readers.
 * Tm_T surfs to all the log headers
<Tm_T> wut?
<h00k> I was waving to anyone who reads the logs.
<Tm_T> I know (:
<h00k> pangolin: ping me if you need any help
<h00k> pangolin: never mind
<timesupervisor> Hello.
<LjL> hi
<timesupervisor> I've been banned by a mofo on #ubuntu, can i get unbanned?
<LjL> not with that attitude, no
<timesupervisor> I can reset my ip, but i want my user unbanned.
<LjL> timesupervisor: actually control your language and don't insult unless you want to be banned from here as well
<Tm_T> timesupervisor: threating with ban evasion doesn't help either
<timesupervisor> I wasn't insulting.
<timesupervisor> mofo is australian keyword for pal.
<pangolin> timesupervisor: you really should read the guidelines ubottu linked you, it will help you get better help from the channel
<pangolin> also, please don't think we are stupid by insulting us with lies
<Myrtti> timesupervisor: and "we're not as stupid as you think" is English for "we're not as stupid as you think"
<timesupervisor> no, that was true.
<timesupervisor> it's american  too
<timesupervisor> you call your friends mofos :D
<pangolin> timesupervisor: whatever it is it is not acceptable language.
<timesupervisor> can i get ban-lifted?
<pangolin> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pangolin> Please read the guidelines and let us know if you have any questions
<LjL> !etiquette > timesupervisor i also suggest your read all of these
<ubottu> timesupervisor, please see my private message
<timesupervisor> It's funny.. this chanel is not as it used to be.
<timesupervisor> ubottu, tl;dr.
<pangolin> ok, won't unban
<pangolin> have a nice day.
<timesupervisor> ok
<timesupervisor> will read
<pangolin> come back in 7 days and we can discuss it then.
<timesupervisor> ok i broke a few guidelines..
<timesupervisor> please?
<LjL> no
<LjL> your attitude here hasn't helped at all
<h00k> blitz: can we help you?
<blitz> I just wanted to see who was in the channel, good day
<timesupervisor> why being such ...? remove your mouse pointer, and if you are not as discombambulated as me, you can ban me.
<timesupervisor> you can do it by the settings.
<LjL> i don't even know what you're talking about. next time you come here, be serious, don't insult, don't swear, don't smart-mouth, and we can deal with it like adults.
<pangolin> timesupervisor: We are done here. Please come back in 7 days.
<LjL> right now, your ban is certainly not being lifted.
<timesupervisor> pangolin, sure thing dude, i'm gonna go 7days without my mouse. this used to be ubuntu support irc, now it's just.. ignorant people like you.
<pangolin> and people who don't follow the guidelines
<h00k> timesupervisor: there are other ways you can get support, like the forums for example. Perhaps check there.  Note, they also have guidelines for behavior on those methods.
<LjL> may as well stop insulting
<h00k> I got to sneak that out in time
<LjL> timesupervisor: are you done insulting? if not, /part
<timesupervisor> i did not insult.
<LjL> calling someone randomly ignorant is an insult. we don't tolerate personal attacks here.
<timesupervisor> LjL, getting insulted and banned in #ubuntu chan is also not tolerated.
<h00k> sure it is, if you can't follow the guidelines.
<h00k> That's what they're for.
<timesupervisor> where is the butthurt form for reporting irc admins?
<LjL> !appeal
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
 * mneptok 's fiery halo of impatience begins to glow ominously
<timesupervisor> thanks LjL.
<h00k> timesupervisor: please review that wiki. Until then, please come back in 7 days as previously directed to dicuss your ban.  Also, remember there are other places you can get support, too, like forums.
<timesupervisor> h00k, 7days? How do you think i can do 7days without the ubuntu irc?
<mneptok> timesupervisor: you were asked to return in 7 days to discuss the ban. that seems to be the final answer from the people dealing with you. if you persist, the likelihood the ban *ever* gets removed diminishes with each and every inputline.
<h00k> timesupervisor: perhaps consider following the guidelines next time, and you wouldn't have to wait 7 days
<timesupervisor> it's ip ban or nick ban?
<timesupervisor> cause i really loved my nick :(
<pangolin> timesupervisor: try the ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com
<h00k> I think that was an indication they might try ban evading
<h00k> just sayin'
<ikonia> enough time wasting now
<pangolin> they said they would soon as they joined the first time
<fkdapolice> can i get my nickname ban lifted? :(
<fkdapolice> "timesupervisor"
<h00k> that may show up in #ubuntu, also
<h00k> I can set that
<h00k> there we go.
<hey-boner> admins, internetz -1.
<mneptok> 09:25 -!- mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@92.82.160.92] by ikonia   ||   09:28 -!- fkdapolice [5c52a05c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.82.160.92] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<mneptok> i thought the ircd was cool enough to connect IP bans to web clients
<ikonia> nope
<Myrtti> no, that's floodbot
<mneptok> i blame the discussion of fairy dust for making me have breaks with reality
<niko> poor jayne
<ikonia> I will buy her flowers for such a rude exit
<pangolin> I think chocolate is in order too
<ikonia> I'll expect some sort of retubution kline at some point when she wakes up
<canihazcookiezpl> hi
<canihazcookiezpl> i get banned
<canihazcookiezpl> kick
<ikonia> canihazcookiezpl: any chance you'll stop messing around ?
<canihazcookiezpl> on ubuntu
<canihazcookiezpl> y?
<canihazcookiezpl> y i get ban?
<canihazcookiezpl> :(
<h00k> Also, staffers should note ban evasion
<canihazcookiezpl> please
<h00k> clearly, they're putting more time into ban evading than actually checking with the forums on how to solve their problem :(
<MrChrisDruif> Or AskUbuntu
<pangolin> he also mentioned that we can reproduce his mouse issue by going into the settings...UMMM undo the settings you broke!
<h00k> navigate by keyboard!
<h00k> I don't know of a 'remove mouse' setting. but...whatever.
<h00k> ikonia: that's a huge block
<ikonia> no-one else in
<ubuntuhasvirus> Hello, ubuntu ops, My ubuntu has porn inside, why did I get kicked? I demand a refund, it wasn't High Quality porn.
<kindguy> My ubuntu powered sexdoll is catwalking all around my house, by itself, and asking for food. Can you explain?
<kindguy> My ubuntu powered sexdoll is catwalking all around my house, by itself, and asking for food. Can you explain?
<kindguy> ?
<ikonia> good
<h00k> aha.
<ikonia> I'll remove that in a about 5 minutes in ubuntu
<Tm_T> 91.82 would have sufficed?
<ikonia> for the 10 minutes it's on in here I don't see it as an issue
<Tm_T> yeah, was just wondering (:
<ikonia> I can't see a rush of .92 address range users needing -ops
<guntbert> hi, regarding lubuntu: 1) should it be included in !flavors ?  2) I suggest updating !lubuntu to acknowledge the fact that it is an official variant now
<guntbert> *now an official variant
<pangolin> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<pangolin> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<guntbert> hello pangolin :)
<pangolin> !no flavors is <reply> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<pangolin> heya guntbert
<pangolin> what do you suggest for !lubuntu ?
<guntbert> something similar like !xubuntu, !kubuntu
<guntbert> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<guntbert> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Myrtti> I see ubluntu is back in -ot
<Myrtti> keep eyes peeled
<Myrtti> I'm busy singing to my recent purchase from U1 music store
<guntbert> pangolin: /msg me  if you want additional input on the factoid
<guntbert> have a nice time
<pangolin> guntbert: write one up and one of us will edit the current one :)
<guntbert> pheew, I wanted to avoid that :) - but you are soo convincing today :)  - see you later
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no lubuntu is <reply> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Myrtti> I'd use - instead of .
<pangolin> !no lubuntu is <reply> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that pangolin
<mneptok> Ljubuntu, your Slovenian distro.
<Myrtti> *badumtish*
<mneptok> thank you thank you! i'm here all week! try the veal.
<pangolin> tip your waiter
<mneptok> http://i.imgur.com/lP8bS.jpg
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (lelerace)
<h00k> I tried to get jimmy_birer to be nice in #ubuntu-offtopic, it didn't work :(
<Myrtti> I believe he is one of our longtime lost causes who keeps returning every now and then
<Myrtti> I should have seen he was there and just banned him - even if he is a nice training tool to newb ops ;-) his entertainment value is an infinitely small fraction.
<h00k> I thought he was just seriously misinformed at first.
<h00k> I forgot that I had seen him before.
<Myrtti> no, he's a long time troll
<h00k> Also, is IRC'ing as root.
<h00k> Yeah, I looked him up :(
<Myrtti> feel free to smack him back to last decade
<h00k> I tried to kill 'em with kindness
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-28
<sawtell> !ask can someone please tell me how to access my user profile folder from root and what and where i get the packages to share my folder on the network
<ubottu> sawtell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sawtell> !ask im using ubuntu 11.04 with kernel linux 2.6.38-13 generic-pae
<ubottu> sawtell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sawtell> HHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<sawtell>  can someone please tell me how to access my user profile folder from root and what and where i get the packages to share my folder on the network
<sawtell>  im using ubuntu 11.04 with kernel linux 2.6.38-13 generic-pae
<theholder> Hi you have a spam bot in your channel
<theholder> the nick is testteed
<pangolin> i don't see any spam, what are you referring to?
<pangolin> ah, got it.
<pangolin> thank you for the report
<pangolin> theholder: We appreciate the help, if there is anything else please feel free to rejoin
<pangolin> HeavyMetal: anything I can help with?
<HeavyMetal> pangolin, no just wondering here i will part now
<HeavyMetal> since i know theholder
<pangolin> okie dokie.
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu trypnotic removed for excessive use of the enter key, pm'ed user and asked them to read !guidelines. He seems to not understand, claims he does not speak English well.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu (LubuntuPowered)
<gartral> we need an op in #ubuntu. user ubluntu is swearing, disrespecting everyone and disrupting the channel.
<ubottu> hydrox24 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bioterror> LubuntuPowered <3
<vibhav> Is  IntellectualSlut a family friendly nick?
<vibhav> Hello?
<urlin2u> so this user was causing problems earlier ubluntu and now has changed their name to marijuana  not sure here.
<vibhav> urlin2u: Which user
<urlin2u> marijuana  now
<urlin2u> was ubluntu
<vibhav> and what about  IntellectualSlut
<urlin2u> they have been quiet for a while the name just seems inappropriate not sure really
<vibhav> Its not family friendly
<vibhav> You could ask them to change the nick
<urlin2u> seems that way and they were very nasty when asked on others stuff to get along but I will try
<vibhav> thanks
<urlin2u> np
<bioterror> I have no powers to remove users ;)
<urlin2u> well there you have it they will argue and just be a jerk so oh well.
<bioterror> :D
<ubottu> theadmin called the ops in #ubuntu (Somebody, please, stop this mess.)
<vibhav> HE called it
<marijuana> I demand to know why I am kicked yet freenode allows this nickname
<marijuana> such  BS!
<marijuana> FUCK YOU ALL
<marijuana> BUNCH OF GEEK ASS FAGGOTS
<bioterror> there you go
<elky> marijuana, because freenode lets us have our own rules for our own channel. bye
<bioterror> you didnt make it any better with your acting
<marijuana> BAN PEOPLE CAUSE YOU FEEL LIKE IT
<marijuana> FOR NO REASON
<marijuana> CAUSE YOU ARE GEEKS
<marijuana> AND DON'T SMOKE POT
<bioterror> marijuana is a drug
<marijuana> SO?
<bioterror> and ps. it makes you dumb ;)
<elky> i _kicked_ you because you're yelling at us, and being belligerent
<marijuana> SO YOU ARE DUMB
<marijuana> actually, I am a very intelligent person. I just hate the bullshit in #ubuntu recently
<marijuana> the censorship
<elky> you might want to enhance your intelligence by looking up the definition of belligerent.
<elky> and then cease doing that.
<marijuana> first of all
<marijuana> you are a moron elky
<marijuana> and idc if i am banned for eternity
<elky> marienz, if i end up kicking you from somewhere today, it's *his* fault.
<bazhang> uhh marijuana , not marienz  (hopefully)
<elky> bazhang, i was addressing marienz, referring to marijuana, yes.
<bazhang> elky, sorry missed that
<elky> clarifying :)
<bazhang> * [MethAmphetamine] (~3@c-24-3-245-21.hsd1.pa.comcast.net): 3   no way thats him
<bazhang> <MethAmphetamine> so I have a question why is this channel like communist chin
<bazhang> exact same talking points. ban evading. and removed
<Tm_T> uh oh
<elky> not a full moon either
<elky> i still blame sopa/pipa
<ldunn> ACTA too!
<Tm_T> +b?
<elky> Tm_T, eh?
<elky> ah, nm
<elky> yes, too
<Tm_T> (:
<bazhang> agu really wants to push the "you're not the boss of me"
<bazhang> * [jdhfr] (~quassel@l49-18-203.cn.ru): Ugbnj  seems to be pushing it in #k and #u
<bazhang> the braindead translators?
<ikonia> how is vibhav talking in #ubuntu ?
<ikonia> did someone remove the mute and spell out what he needed to do to participate in #ubuntu ?
<oCean> active ban is on his cloak, he joined as ~vibhav@59.94.131.207
<ikonia> right so now he's dodging it
<ikonia> even though he knows he's not meant to
<oCean> looks like it, yes
<ikonia> is it still a ban or a +q (if you have BT open)
<oCean> it's a +b from nov last year
<ikonia> (I thought it was +q so he could n't talk)
<ikonia> oh, I must have changed it to ban (I assume it was me that set it)
<Tm_T> it should be ban
<ikonia> I've updated it to match him now
<Tm_T> gotta go, keep an eye on #ubuntu
<ubottu> g0kul called the ops in #ubuntu (saef)
<oCean> I don't think saef is trolling, a little annoying maybe
<Tm_T> that
<LjL> i don't know whether to laugh or to cry here
<bazhang> lubricant?
<bazhang> MOnkeydust is not helping matters
<LjL> oCean: can't mute webchat that way, needs kicking if you want him muted
<oCean> LjL: right
<oCean> have him in pm
<Tm_T> mr P at #k ...
<bazhang> lmgtfy
<Tm_T> and now his typical threat (:
<Peace-> Tm_T: here i am
<Tm_T> Peace-: ok, here's something that we've been trying to hold on in our support channels: we don't tell people to google it if we are able to help; the channels are for providing support, not telling "look elsewhere"
<Tm_T> makes sense? (:
<Peace-> well the most of time i don't say google that Tm_T
<Peace-> but for easy question yes
<Tm_T> I know, and I appreciate your work
<Tm_T> if it's easy, you can easily help them, right?
<Peace-> well indeed no
<Peace-> if i lost time on channel  i don't do some stuff
<Peace-> instead to be muted on channel at least i wrote something
<Peace-> and , the most of time , if they don't resolve
<Peace-> i help
<Tm_T> it's just in the wrong order
<Tm_T> telling people to google it is not the first option, ever
<Tm_T> no matter how easy it is for you
<LjL> why not just give them the site you found on Google? surely, you *have* tried searching for those Google keywords before giving them...
<Tm_T> LjL: he didn't give any keyword
<Tm_T> actually, did, my bad (:
<LjL> it's easy to say "i've found http://foo.bar/ using the keywords 'foo bar' on Google", that still gives the hint
<Tm_T> LjL: very good example (:
<Peace-> the most of time i use this... but i guess it's too much rude  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=konsole+transparent+solved
<Peace-> xD
<Tm_T> it's exactly what we don't allow
<Peace-> ok , well to know
<Peace-> i guess we have different point of view
<Tm_T> it's expected between different people (:
<Tm_T> that is why we try keep as a team some common rules
<Peace-> well it would mean that i will not answer anymore for a long time
<Tm_T> I understand
<LjL> i'm not very happy with our using goo.gl links with Google's new all-encompassing [lack of] privacy policy
<Peace-> :S why ? it's linux search
<Peace-> anyway i guess i will just leave now
<Peace-> bye
<LjL> "linux search" uh?
<Tm_T> bah, I wanted to mention that we try keep the same rules to everyone, no karma
<topyli> two alternatives: maybe he meant that google uses linux extensively, or got nostalgic and remembers when google had this custom linux search
<topyli> maybe they still do, i haven't thought about this in years
<bazhang> I found it worse than the regular google, but he indicated he often used lmgtfy which is right out, imo
<bazhang> why even answer at all. that's insulting
<topyli> lmgtfy is something we have a pretty good consensus on, no.
<oCean> I just now see a lmgtfy in -server
<bazhang> augh
<Tm_T> on the other hand, eagles...
<oCean> also, still have saef in pm (now as Job_) he just has issues with the language. But he's muted in ##linux also, apparently
<LjL> anyway, bitly.com has info about link clicking like goo.gl has, i think we should switch to that or something else equivalent. with Google's new policy, Google will correlate people who click those links with their own Google account if they are signed into it, and that's not something we tell them about before they click the links.
<bazhang> isn't lubi something on sourceforge? is that even an official ubuntu package? is it maintained at all?
<oCean> bazhang: I don't think it's maintained anymore (most recent download is for 2007)  but there are ubuntu forum pages on lubi.
<oCean> bazhang: If I understand correctly his actual question is how to install bodhiLinux alongside lubuntu and kubuntu
<bazhang> oCean, so there are on backtrack mint and others; even the ubuntu mailing lists have stuff about Mint
<oCean> true
<AlanBell> ljl we could set up our own shortening service
<LjL> AlanBell: i guess we could. ubottu.com is not very long as a domain either. not sure there is something in the repos specifically to do that though
 * AlanBell contemplates ubunt.eu
<topyli> youllneverknowwherethisonego.es
<Tm_T> AlanBell: FYI nothing's been happening there
<AlanBell> yeah, didn't expect anything tbh
<LjL> she's forwarded to ##fix_your_connection
<Tm_T> I'll wait what she's up to anyway
<Tm_T> LjL: tagteam!
<LjL> heh
<Tm_T> ...I should stop trying to avoid my work elsewhere I think
<oCean> jdhfr was earlier in #u pushing boundaries
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> ok, now I really need to focus on something else ->
<Myrtti> maco: would you mind reviewing some of the bans in #ubuntu, or could I do it?
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu applepie Giving random !patience link to someone who correctly gave them !ask, then asked a Windows question. Seems like they have some kind of history, so marking.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-01-29
<Jordan_U> glosoli in #ubuntu claims "some guy called 'eBay' pm'ed me but talked in france, when I asked to talk english he denied doing it, dunno if he is a spam bot or what"
<Jordan_U> Since I've been hearing a lot of complaints about people PMing users in #ubuntu, but it's obviously not clear-cut since we don't see it and it is technically outside the channel, do we have a policy for dealing with situations like this?
<elky> generally, PMing people who you don't already know out of the blue is bad manners
<Jordan_U> I understand that. What I mean is, how should we as operators deal with people like eBay who have been accused of said PMing.
<elky> tell them to not. if there is several reports, you can assume it's true
<elky> and if it's true, you can prevent them from using our user list
<elky> you can't stop them, but it's harder to sift through a who search than it is to sit in a channel and use tabcomplete
<ubottu> prince_jammys called the ops in #ubuntu (selite)
<Myrtti> when a report like that comes, I always /cycle to see if I can confirm myself a msg on join bot
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from yon__)
<bazhang> yon__ still being an issue in #k
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (yon__)
<oCean> <DevSoul> [Automato Mhnuma]: hello ti kanete  What is Dark Nova script?
<oCean> (joined in #u)
<bazhang> yep saw that
<AlanBell> bazhang: want ops there?
<AlanBell> if no other kubuntu ops are around
<bazhang> AlanBell, sure
<bazhang> AlanBell, thanks. he's now trolling in the other channels he's in, but not ubuntu namespace. s o not our issue
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !t-#ubuntu-se is <reply> blah
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !tes-#ubuntu-se is <reply> blah
<LjL> what do i do about yarak and their unicode stuff? claims not to know it's even there, but people are going to complain.
<Myrtti> it can't be otr
<Myrtti> popey: tut-tut for telling someone to google it when you could have given them the link! *tut* *tut*
<popey> seriously?
<Myrtti> I believe there was discussion along those lines here earlier
<Myrtti> don't be mad *snuggle*
<popey> *sigh*
<Myrtti> I wonder if that extra character is meant to emit a noise or something in some IRC clients
<LjL> no idea. also, he claims to be using X-Chat but has an mIRC version string and is in ##windows
<LjL> this smells fishy to me
<Myrtti> it could be mirc then
<Myrtti> and some fishy script
<popey> he's making a meal of it now
<Myrtti> he is a bit
<LjL> also ident is GAYMAN_LOG, fwiw
<pangolin> he isn't using xchat unless he purposefully changed his version reply
<LjL> that's what he said he did
<pangolin> so he set it to reply with the default mirc reply?
<pangolin> i doubt it.
<LjL> anyway he also just recommended "losethos" which from quick googling seems like some quite dubious OS, a C64-clone or something made by someone who claims to be inspired by God...
<LjL> i don't see anything good coming out of this :\
<LjL> [18:49:16] <alden> LukeNukem: Empathy is the progam you're looking for
<LjL> did i miss anything or was lukenukem asking about php programming and mail servers...?
<pangolin> seems he was ignored anyway
<pangolin> maybe alden missed something.
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu CAPITALISMUS Probably a troll, asking whether the mouse is going to be deprecated in +1 after I told him to stop being offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (Emery)
<ubottu> ssta called the ops in #ubuntu (montar)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-21
<jussi> !pm > Chaize
<jussi> bah
<jacklk> Can someone unban me from #ubuntu?
<ikonia> hi jacklk
<ikonia> sorr for the slow response
<jacklk> hi
<IdleOne> jacklk: I was looking at the logs, your comments the last time you were in #ubuntu were very inappropriate and I don't feel comfortable removing the ban at this time.
<IdleOne> I think the best thing would be to wait another week and you can come back then. In the mean time I am going to have our bot send you a couple of links you can read over. They should help explain what is acceptable and not acceptable in Ubuntu IRC channels.
<IdleOne> !codeofconduct > jacklk
<ubottu> jacklk, please see my private message
<IdleOne> !guidelines > jacklk
<IdleOne> Read those and see you in a week
<jacklk> IdleOne: Innapropiate? I only used a command to warm someone of the language but it wasn't how I expected
<IdleOne> jacklk: you asked some sexually explicit related question which has absolutely nothing to do with Ubuntu, after I removed you and had the bot send you the link to the guidelines you came back to the channel and pasted some random sentence with more inappropriate language.
<jacklk> ..What? That can't be correct.
<IdleOne> So, read the links ubottu sent you, come back in a week and we can see then about removing the ban.
<jacklk> I never done that. 0.o
<IdleOne> if not you then who?
<jacklk> I don't know, but I never done that
<IdleOne> well, someone with your exact nickname and ip address did.
<jacklk> All I remember doing and saying was incorrectly notifiying someone of a foreign language
<IdleOne> yes, you did that after an another operator told you to stop fooling around
<jacklk> omg
<IdleOne> actually you did !fi after the op told you to stop fooling around and THEN you pasted more inappropriate language
<jacklk> nope incorrect
<jacklk> I said something, done !fi then got kicked
<jacklk> I never came back and started using innapropiate language...
<IdleOne> ok, you can continue to deny what you said but it does not change the fact that it is logged
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> 2013-01-19 T 12:17:44
<IdleOne> is what you will want to look for date and time wise. As far as the ban being removed, it won't. See you in 7 days.
<ikonia> jacklk: how old are you ?
<jacklk> ikonia: 14
<ikonia> jacklk: ok can you explain this line then
<ikonia> 2013-01-19T12:17:44 <jacklk> hi i'm 11 what age will i grow a condom i heard to need to have one to be able to have safe sex
<ikonia> 1.) why are you telling lies about information 2.) why are you talking about sex in an ubuntu technical support channel
<ikonia> 2013-01-19T12:17:47 <jacklk> will i grow one any time soon?
<ikonia> that doesn't seem like "just telling someone about the wrong language" that seems like you messing around and acting like a fool trying to be a problem
<IdleOne> You also were removed/banned from other *buntu related channels for similar behaviour back in September.
<jacklk> I found that funny
<ikonia> then after you where kicked for the above you came back with this nice comment
<ikonia> 2013-01-19T12:21:16 <jacklk> 12:10 < plusEV> origin can suck my ass
<IdleOne> I would really like to end this now because the ban will not be removed. if you come back in 7 days we can discuss this further and maybe the ban will be removed then.
<jacklk> ikonia: Wtf
<jacklk> *wth
<jacklk> I don't understand that comment, I don't remember posting it
<jacklk> WHo the heck is plusEV?
<ikonia> jacklk: ok - so we've just proved you can't behave, so basically I'm going to extend on IdleOne's comment and say "you will not be unbanned in the near future - so please find other channels to play your silly games in"
<ikonia> jacklk: that is a person you where talking to
<ikonia> jacklk: so I think we are don here - find other channels to play games in,
<ikonia> bye
<jacklk> No
<IdleOne> No what?
<jacklk> I never came back with innapropiate language
<jacklk> And I never posted that crap to whoever "plusEV" is
<IdleOne> the logs are public and they don't lie
<ikonia> jacklk: it's in the log, I've just pasted it to you
<ikonia> so lets not play any more silly games
<ikonia> go away - find another channel to play games in, this is done
<jacklk> What is origin?
<k1l_> whats about the fedora user asking for shortcut settings in gnome 3.6 again and again?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-22
<Corey> Slow learner?
<IdleOne> Corey: could you repeat that. i didn't understand it the first time
<Corey> "Let me dumb it down for you" and other phrases you should never use at work. :-)
<bazhang> <julian-delphiki> marta: i can look at it if you give me an ssh login
<bazhang> is that like *worse* than teamviewer?
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> with team viewer you can limit what the user can can't do (with ssh also) but with ssh you can't see what is happening while it happens
<IdleOne> can or can't*
<bazhang> thats what I suspected
<IdleOne> warning given, now the user can do what they like I suppose
<IdleOne> As a sysadmin he should know better then to even ask for ssh access.
<IdleOne> wonder how he would feel if someone on one of the system he admins gave ssh to a stranger
<Tm_T> I'd be against allowing "give me ssh access" requests in our support channels in the first place
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-23
<phix> hey, can I join #ubuntu yet?
<elky> no.
<IdleOne> agreed.
<IdleOne> phix: Please part this channel now.
<phix> oh, why not? it has been a few months
<IdleOne> Truthfully, we don't want to.
<IdleOne> remove the ban and allow you back in #ubuntu that is
<phix> hmmmm, it wouldn't require that much effort to type the command in
<IdleOne> true.
<IdleOne> Doesn't change the fact that we won't.
<phix> I am sure you are a fast typer too
<phix> I'll time you IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> phix: Please part the channel.
<phix> yeah ok
<phix> see you later
<IdleOne> later
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (selite,)
<IdleOne> ikonia: you understand the tech part of his trolling way better than me. I'll leave you to it :)
<ikonia> it seems to have shut him up now, so it works
<ikonia> MEGASHAREUPLOAD...this won't end well
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ikonia)
<Pici> heh
<ikonia> ;)
<Pici> Is avis always random and unintelligable?
<ikonia> from memory yes
<IdleOne> pretty much
<ikonia> another quality contributor
<IdleOne> random but he does manage to string more than 3 words together that /could/ make sense with context.
<IdleOne> least he doesn't flood #ubuntu like some :P
<Pici> thanks h00k
<h00k> :( I was a bit late
<h00k> DJones: beat me to the draw
<DJones> I could see the way the conversation was going, already had it typed ready to go
<Myrtti> !away > Noskcaj_afk
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-24
<ubottu> bean called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (arch)
<mneptok> such behavior with a username cloak. bold move.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Bacon3 appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<riply> Hi guys, anyone I can talk to here about a little abuse of power? @ikonia muted me and I'd like to appeal it? http://pastebin.com/jh1W3Gpf
<riply> This was in the #ubuntu channel
<tsimpson> riply: calling windows "winblows" is not helpful to anyone and only fosters a bad atmosphere, everyone is entitled to their opinions but #ubuntu is strictly for support related talk only. using disrespectful names only serves to make the Ubuntu community look hostile to users of other OSes and that's not something we want in our channels
<tsimpson> riply: having said that if you are willing to not use such derogatory terms for other OSes, even windows, I'd be happy to remove the quiet
<tsimpson> riply: please come back when you are not AFK
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dwatkins said: !no, pi is either 3, for small values of pi, approximately 3.14159265359 or about 22/7.
<IdleOne> factoid edit denied due to lack of funny and/or silliness
<IdleOne> hello riply
<riply> Hi IdleOne
<IdleOne> So, did you see what tsimpson said to you earlier?
<riply> I dropped me message here earlier today and tsimpson replied in pvt
<riply> yup
<riply> and I've messaged ikonia an apology
<IdleOne> ah ok. and you are ok with following the !guidelines?
<riply> I had a pretty bad morning and I will follow the guidelines - no problem.
<riply> I understand you're trying to create harmony
<riply> it doesn't look like either of them are online, however
<IdleOne> ok, gimme just a  minute here and I will remove the mute
<IdleOne> are you able to send messages to #ubuntu now?
<IdleOne> riply: ?
<riply> IdleOne, not yet mate.
<riply> IdleOne, it is still saying I'm silenced
<riply> IdleOne, it seems we have success!
<riply> Thank you all!
<IdleOne> alright, have yourself a great day
<riply> before I go ;)
<riply> what are the chances that you have any ideas of the ETA of Ubuntu Mobile?
<IdleOne> you can join #ubuntu-phone, there is some info in the topic
<riply> awesome, ta
<riply> thank you again
<IdleOne> sure thing
<riply> keep well all
<IdleOne> remember to part this channel please
<riply> =]
<Pici> hrm, maybe we should modify notunity to include a factoid about alternative Des
<Pici> er DEs
<IdleOne> sounds good
<Pici> Myrtti: Did I miss something?
<Myrtti> other than him cycling through due to maxsendq?
<Pici> Myrtti: I banned *!~ask@l0w.at$##fix_your_connection
<Myrtti> oh so you did
<Pici> I missed the first time
<Myrtti> I'm just blind and low blood sugar
<phix> Morning
<ikonia> hello phix
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-25
<ubottu> histo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, x_carrey said: my english is not good...
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !mt is Maltese users looking for Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Kubuntu or Xubuntu help and support in their language, please /join #ubuntu-mt
<NYYankees> whats up people?
<NYYankees> wazzzzzzzzzzzz uppppp people how u chillen?
<k1l> hi NYYankees
<NYYankees>  wazz up my nigga?
<NYYankees> i had 3 beers and i am fucking drunk!
<k1l> NYYankees: can you please use proper language?
<NYYankees> hell yeah!
<NYYankees> fine
<k1l> NYYankees: than you should leave the irc rooms as they are :/
<NYYankees> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck  shit shit shit nigger nigger nigger nigger fuck those niggers
<NYYankees> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaa no i am gonna be banned
<NYYankees> fuck alchol
<k1l> NYYankees: go home you are drunk
<NYYankees> ban me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am drunk yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<NYYankees> ban me
<NYYankees> i am drunk and i will swear =(((((((((((((((((((
<NYYankees> noooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NYYankees> fuck boose
<NYYankees> why the fuck did i drink?
<NYYankees> nooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NYYankees> what the fuck am i doing here? fuck irc
<NYYankees> peace bitches i am going to play ps3 and smack some fucking noobs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<NYYankees> peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<NYYankees> i love you allll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<NYYankees> i am drunk, will i get banned because of that?
<Flannel> NYYankees: No, but you'll get banned for your behavior while drunk, if you continue the way you have been.
<NYYankees> but i can change my ip address and name and make pretend nothing happened :) but still i swear i love beer
<NYYankees> i love you
<NYYankees> noooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NYYankees> why does my adhd force me to get drunk on a friday night and beg to get banned =(
<NYYankees> this is not right
<NYYankees> i vow to correct this
<NYYankees> THIS IS NOT RIGHT!
<NYYankees> I SHOULD ACUTALLY GET A LIFE AND NOT TROLL ON IRC
<NYYankees> RIGHT?
<NYYankees> AGREE WITH ME
<NYYankees> IS THIS THE RIGHT THING?
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-26
<NYYankees> "FROM MISERY WE HAVE TURNED OUR PAST LET THE BRIDGES FROM SORROW WE HAVE TURNED AWAY FROM THE PAST LET THE BRIDGES BURN" KILLSWITCH ENGAGE
<NYYankees> PLEASE AGREE WITH ME
<NYYankees> why did the falcons and patriots have to lose the playoffs =(
<NYYankees> nooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<NYYankees> let the bridgees burn
<NYYankees> i will burn the bridges of ADHD
<NYYankees> you guys laughing??? haAAAAAA????????????????????
<NYYankees> what the fuck am i doing?
<NYYankees> typing my thoughts on a fucking irc channel?
<NYYankees> why the fuck am i doing this on a fucking friday?
<NYYankees> I WLLL FUCKING BE ONE
<NYYankees> I WILL STOP DRINKING NOW STOP TROLLING ON THIS FUCKING IRC THING AND I WILL FUCKING GET A JOB AND WILL FUCKING GET MY FUCKING MY DEGREE IN COLLEGE
<NYYankees> U GUYS LAUGHING?
<NYYankees> I WILL BE THE ONE TO LAUGH WHEN I GRADUATE UMASS ONLINE
<NYYankees> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<NYYankees> FUCK EVERYONE WHO THINKS I FAILED AT LIFE BECAUSE OF MY ADHD
<NYYankees> I WILL FUCKING PROVE YOU WRONG I WILL SUCCED IN LIVE
<NYYankees> I WILL BE THE "THE ONE" TO PROVE" EVERYONE WRONG THAT PEOPLE WITH ADHD ARE NORMAL AND FUCK ALL MY BULLIES
<NYYankees> YOUR THOUGHTS?
<NYYankees> PROBABLY A FUCKING BAN RIGHT?
<NYYankees> I DONT GIVE A FUCK THIS IS LOGGED ON MY FUCKING EXT4 PARITION SO I WILL SEE IT THE MOURNING
<NYYankees> THATS RIGHT IFUCKING LOVE LINUX FUCK LINUX
<NYYankees> BUT I SWEAR FOR THE LAST TIME THIS IS MY LAST FUCKING MESSAGE OF THE NIGHT................ YOUR THOUGHTS(PS I AM EXPECTING  A BAN) BUT I AM NOT TYPING ANYMORE ON IRC ANYMORE I SWEAR)
<NYYankees> (FOR TONIGHT ONLY) I SWEAR
<NYYankees> STARTING NOW!!!!!!!!!! LET ME LAUGH BECAUSE I AM NOT GOING TO SEND ANYMORE MESSAGES UNTIL 11:59PM TONIGHT HAHAHA STARTING FUCKING NOW BECAUSE I LOVE BEER
<NYYankees> going to ban me now?
<NYYankees> your probably laughing your asses off now right?
<NYYankees> you know what idgaf anymore i am done with IRC, and i am going to change my life around NOW!!
<NYYankees> i am going to prove everyone wrong that people with ADHD are normal, and i am going to finish MIT so FUCK EVERYONE WHO THINKS PEOPLE WITH ADHD ARE"MENTAL"
<NYYankees> GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE JUST REMEBER I FUCKING LOVE LINUX
<NYYankees> <#
<NYYankees> <3
<Pricey> I think we dealt with that well.
<k1l> phew :)
<Corey> What a winner.
<CurtisJackson> am i a loser? u droped a class and no i am only taking 15 credits i was taking18 credits =(
<CurtisJackson> dont ban me =(
<CurtisJackson> i dropped a class and now i am only taking 15 credits
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, pak said: ubottu, Thank you.. par i tried it and this is not able to detect the sensors..
<CurtisJackson> nooooooooooooooo waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CurtisJackson> am i being ignored because of my adhd?
<Pici> no. I don't think that was why you were being ignored.
<jacklk> Why was I kicked from #ubuntu?
<k1l> jacklk: you were ban evading
<jacklk> Really? It's been a week, my bad should have expired.
<k1l> you were told to come here after january the 28th to discuss your ban again.
<jacklk> Oh, okay. Bye
<IdleOne> hello sote, can we help you?
<sote> was going to complain abut threats but thinking I should just suck it up and bite my tongue
<sote> about*
<IdleOne> Ok, before you do. I want you to know that this channel is publicly logged. You can PM me if you prefer.
<sote> still learning IRC
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> Anything you say in here will end up in the wild. Just wanted you to know that
<sote> thankyou :)
<sote> so how do I close this window ?
<IdleOne> depends on the client you are using
<k1l_> type "/part" or "/wc" or press the right mouse button and choose close. that depends on your client
<IdleOne> sote: what application are you using to connect to IRC?
<sote> XChat-Gnome
<IdleOne> ok /part #ubuntu-ops-team
<IdleOne> ok /part #ubuntu-ops
<sote> just type that in the box below?
<IdleOne> yup
<sote> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing, have a good day
<k1l_> !away > dankest
#ubuntu-ops 2013-01-27
<ubottu> kostkon called the ops in #ubuntu (damrock)
<k1l> are user like Laughing_man (~sigkilll@gateway/tor-sasl/sigkilll)  need to be reported to #freenode?
<Myrtti> why?
<Myrtti> is there any other reason than what he did in #ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-20
<LjL-GoneToLondon> As the nickname probably hints, I'll be in London for a week since tomorrow. You know how to contact me, I guess, but just remember this nickname won't be able to receive messages. See you all later.
<IdleOne> later, have a good time
<IdleOne> Bring me back a t-shirt!
<Pricey> LjL-GoneToLondon: If only there were some sort of mechanism built into irc where we could be notified when you were away...
<rww> like nick changes?
<Unit193> /amsg?
<Pricey> Surely there's a better solution than either of those, valid, suggestions.
<Tm_T> postcards?
<knome> doorbell?
<Tm_T> bell boy!
<ikonia> hello gigastock
<Pici> :|
<k1l_> well, that rejoin script is working
<ikonia> hello incubation
<ikonia> LjL-Landan: welcome geeza
<LjL-Landan> :D
<IdleOne> :)
<DJones> LjL-GoneToLondon: How are the jellied eels going down
<IdleOne> !language > asshat_
<Myrtti> someone should tell jono about sasl
<k1l> nahh, just set the userpw as the serverpw :)
<rww> server password auth has a race condition with joining channels
<rww> SASL is the only authentication method freenode offers that doesn't
<Unit193> For some reason, in the past SASL has failed to auth before, so CertFP is a great backup because even if you connect in the middle of a netsplit, when services come back they won't kick you off, they'll cloak you. \o/
<rww> CertFP is managed through services too
<Unit193> Yes.
<rww> oh
<rww> i see what you mean
<Pricey> Unit193: Most sasl implementations don't stop the connection on failure.
<rww> I wish they did :(
<rww> or had an option to, anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-21
<Myrtti> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<k1l> can someone with op in -on-air have a view there?
<IdleOne> whats up?
<k1l> some spammer there
<ikonia> wha'ts on-air ?
<k1l> <artigane> QUESTION:everyone hate unity why don't you think about a new desktop a revolutionary one
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-on-air
<k1l> ikonia: #ubuntu-on-air is the chat channel for the on air sessions
<ikonia> whats on air sessions ?
<Myrtti> the hangouts on air
<Myrtti> directly broadcasted on youtube
<k1l> ikonia: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<ikonia> didn't know about any of these
<ikonia> and the first page is why I don't want to know, thank you
<DJones> Must be 18-24 months old
<Myrtti> well that escalated quickly
<Myrtti> I'll have to copypaste that into my collection
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-22
<bazhang> fix server with skype *video*?
<bazhang> I thought server had no gui
<ikonia> maybe using a different machine ?
<bazhang> he got an answer already; it's a bug affecting how external usb hdd's boot
<ikonia> I don't have the history on it
<hggdh> for the record, I have seen a LOT of places where they install X on a server (probably, based on my experience in these companies, because they are not really well versed on command-line)
<k1l> i think its even more often, since ubuntu doesnt do server kernels etc specially for server images now.
<Tubby> hi
<Tubby> There is nothing to obtain
<jbroome> based on what i've just seen in #defocus and #freenode I'm pretty sure your ban in #ubuntu isn't going to be lifted.  Anything else we can help you with?
<Tubby> is ljl here?
<Tubby> were homies
<Tubby> Repent!
<k1l> nope, he is in landan.
<Tubby> !ops
<k1l> so come back in, lets say, 5 years?
<Tubby> fuck i am still filtered
<Pricey> Damnit, still ignored.
<Pici> IdleOne: what are you doing?
<IdleOne> added rww and phunyguy to the appropriate ACL's
<Myrtti> and why the kicks then?
<Myrtti> or removes
<IdleOne> I made a booboo and gave rww +V, then I did it again to phunyguy.
<Pici> okay?
<IdleOne> so I kicked them because I was punishing myself
<IdleOne> it is complicated to explain, I'll gladly sit down with you some day and tell you all about my childhood
<Pici> uhh
<IdleOne> lol
 * genii slides IdleOne a fresh coffee, extra caffeinated
<rww> i didn't need that scrollback anyway
<Pici> I tried to invite you
<rww> wouldn't work, I don't auto-anything
<Pici> I figured, it was worth a try though.
<rww> IdleOne: also +AViotv in the monitor channel and +AOiotv in -unregged, plox :)
<k1l_> #ubuntu-beginners-dev is invite only?
<k1l_> ah, its deprecated. so that explains it
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-23
<Unit193> k1l_: All of the beginners channels are, should be forwarded or invite only.
<rww> IdleOne: did phunyguy get bantracker access? i forget if that's an immediate thing
<IdleOne> I don't believe he has yet and will have to check on that.
<rww> okays
<Unit193> Last I knew, you got it after a while.
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> suppose he could try @login
<rww> true
<rww> phunyguy: ^^
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<phunyguy> ;__;
<IdleOne> yeah, not added yet
<IdleOne> but he should still be able to comment on any bans/removes he places
<tsimpson> probably not
<Pici> only registered/logged in users can use other @commands
<Pici> iirc
<tsimpson> @useradd phunyguy
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> @Admin capability add phunyguy bantracker
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> well there ya go
<Pici> woo
<phunyguy> \o/
<Pici> tsimpson: thanks :)
<rww> phunyguy: @login again?
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> phunyguy: @btlogin, grab the link it PMs you, and we'll go back to PM for the tour
<phunyguy> might need a crash course on this
<rww> @btlogin
<phunyguy> @btlogin
<IdleOne> don't share that link
<IdleOne> :)
<phunyguy> I know :)
<LjL-Landan> or, only share it with people who will enjoy gossiping about it
<LjL-Landan> that's what i do
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> don't let us know you shared that link*
<tsimpson> the session is tied to your nick, so we'll know who's responsible :)
<IdleOne> don't let tsimpson find out**
<LjL-Landan> IdleOne, what i meant to say is, i would do that if there was no obvious security issue with doing that
<LjL-Landan> of course i would never actually do that
<tsimpson> I has logs >:)
<rww> but do you check the logs!
<tsimpson> every now and then
<IdleOne> he's checking them now
<IdleOne> :)
<LjL-Landan> tsimpson then please tell me the IPs of the people i did (not) share my sessions with, i would actually not mind knowing them
<tsimpson> sorry, that information is not publicly available
 * tsimpson runs away
<rww> does it invalidate previous session keys when you @btlogin now
<rww> i forget if that change got made
<tsimpson> no, you just get a new session
<rww> :c
<tsimpson> but old sessions disappear after some time
<tsimpson> I've been thinking about using the SSO stuff, but it make by brain itch
<Unit193> Eww, thanks for not doing so. :)
<LjL-Landan> tsimpson: that sounded so much like freenode staff :(
<rww> LjL-Landan: he answered at all, so no ;(
<elky> so what's this i hear about someone having the bright idea of letting rww train up new ops now?
<rww> elky: you're not allowed to be a mentor, you're not even good at deopping yourself
<phunyguy> ;__;
<rww> lol i can do that now
<IdleOne> rww wanted back in
<IdleOne> well he is all the way back
<rww> hot
<elky> i knew that. but the innocent newbies
<elky> the poor innnocent newbops
<IdleOne> I think they will compliment each other OR contribute to each others self destruction
<IdleOne> either way. WE WIN
<rww> compliment or complement?
<IdleOne> both
<rww> phunyguy: you're pretty funny
<phunyguy> no u
<elky> I thought he was phuny.
<rww> elky: he's also punny
<phunyguy> and a puny human
<Jordan_U> Does new in #ubuntu not realise that Ubuntu 12.04 is a newer version of Ubuntu and 10.04 an older one? I think they may think they're different "versions" in a different sense, like different distributions or flavors.
<rww> heh, autobleh hasn't had a new version in 2 years
<rww> is it perfect or unmaintained
<Unit193> rww: Try setting a /topicset with ':' in it. :)
<Unit193> Build: 20140122   for example.
<rww> updated ops factoids for the relevant channels to add me and phunyguy
<phunyguy> ty
<IdleOne> that reminds me!
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<rww> on it ^
<rww> staff notified for cross-channel spam
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> hapiebote called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<linus> i was banned for no reason by  k1l_
<Myrtti> which channel and when?
<linus>  ChanServ gives channel operator status to k1l_
<linus> * k1l_ sets ban on *!*@41.130.70.109
<Myrtti> that doesn't really answer my question
<linus> #ubuntu 2days ago
<linus> i can send u the logs
<Myrtti> right, no need
<AlanBell> linus: I think you have been banned under your rampageripper name
<linus> so u don't like it?
<AlanBell> we don't like you evading an existing ban, no
<linus> u mean i was already banned before?
<linus> but i haven't joined #ubuntu so long ago
<AlanBell> linus: yeah, you were using the nick lalala_ooops previously I believe
<ikonia> you where in ubuntu 2 days ago
<ikonia> and you where told you where evading a ban
<linus> actually i wasn't trying to evade bans .and what is this ban about afterall?
<ikonia> oh, so you've not been in #ubuntu for ages...but now you remember the conversation from two days ago
<ikonia> that's a shocking change
<AlanBell> huh ikonia?
<AlanBell> the ban was two days ago :)
<AlanBell> on the ip address
<ikonia> yes....
<AlanBell> linus: so clearly a couple of days ago you wanted actual sensible support in #ubuntu
<ikonia> and the cloak
<AlanBell> but back in November on the 17th you wanted to mess about
<ikonia> the ban was also on the cloak
<AlanBell> we can't have people messing about in the channel just being attention seeking, and then asking for people to support them
<linus> AlanBell, absolutely true
<AlanBell> so, are you are going to use the channel for sensible support related reasons and not silly stuff like you did here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/17/%23ubuntu.html
<linus> i can't find anything in this paste in concern
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/17/%23ubuntu.html#t14:04
<AlanBell> the lalala_ooops stuff is not really the typical support question that the #ubuntu channel can assist with
<linus> ok,i won't discuss it an let's forget about all that.now how
<linus> to  out an end to this ban?
<AlanBell> linus: ok, the bans have been removed, please use the channel for support questions and absolutely don't try to evade any ban in future by dropping the cloak
<linus> ok,thanx AlanBell
<Pricey> Whose idea was it to approve rww for anything?
<bazhang> heaven knows
<bazhang> phunyguy, welcome!
<bazhang> or condolences
<Myrtti> it has to be some kind of black magic
<Myrtti> please take note: if there's someone cycling out of #ubuntu due to Max SendQ error, just op me up
<Myrtti> (and please later on deop me as well)
<Myrtti> it seems to work magic in stabilising connections.
<ikonia> ??
<Myrtti> opped up to banforward jypie to fix your connection
<ikonia> ah
<Myrtti> and after opping up I always wait for them to cycle once more
<Myrtti> it seems to stop there as by telepathic instructions in about 50% of cases
<Myrtti> but twice today
<k1l> the .co.za ip rings some bells
<ikonia> he's done it a few times
<ikonia> I normally just boot him on site, but I was a bit slow
<k1l> your are getting old ;p
<phunyguy> bazhang: thank you!
<AcerChrome> !ops
<AcerChrome> !staff
<AcerChrome> -_-
<ikonia> I'm repenting
<Pricey> Surely they've worked out the scope of the ignore already..
<ikonia> it would appear not
<ikonia> perhaps more credit to IQ has been given than should have been
<rww> Myrtti: that happens to me a lot too. I used to just +b straight away, but it magically stops when I op up often enough that I wait too now
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu BullSherd ref-spam link
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-24
<bazhang> <JENelson> pleanbean, you have two windows boot partitions. You could manually edit grub.cfg and remove one of them. you could initialize the partition you want to eliminate.
<bazhang> I thought there was a HUGE warning about not doing that
<Unit193> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE   at the top big enough?
<bazhang> hehe yeah
<bazhang> <zack_> pk gn
<bazhang> he just lost me
<Unit193> "OK, good night"
<bazhang> pk is the new OK?
<bazhang> I thought it was kk
<Unit193> Typo.
<Unit193> (I'm guessing here, I have no idea what's going on...)
<bazhang> holstein has the patience of a saint
<Unit193> Indeed.
<harrisr> (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<phunyguy> ^ ??
<IdleOne> we have some special friends who sometimes join here by mistake
<phunyguy> I see.
<phunyguy> how is that even possible?
<phunyguy> *shrug*
<IdleOne> harrisr has been here before, he is impatient, a cross poster, a generally doesn't listen to answers.
<phunyguy> sounds like a stand-up guy.
<phunyguy> goodnight everyone
<IdleOne> night
<harrisr> Why is #ubuntu-touch a dead channel
<IdleOne> it isn't
<IdleOne> you just need to learn to be patient
<harrisr> I have been waiting for like 15 minutes
<harrisr> For a question as simple as does it void the warrenty
<IdleOne> yes well it is the middle of the night in eastern america and europe
<IdleOne> might want to wait a few hours
<harrisr> Do you know the answer
<IdleOne> if it is so simple how come you don't know the answer
<IdleOne> why don't you try reading the warranty
<IdleOne> guess he didn't like me answer
<rww> phunyguy: "how is that even possible" => banforwards are one way
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Merrrrs> Hey I need some help
<Merrrrs> I was recently banned from #ubuntu
<Merrrrs> By a mod/admin abusing his power. Who do I speak with about that?
<Myrtti> well you started wrong right there
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, Sorry, I didn't see a template
<Merrrrs> What do I do about a ban?
<Myrtti> if you think that there's a problem with a mod/operator, it's actually better if you don't antagonise the people right from outset
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, Not antagonising.
<Myrtti> would have been better off starting to explain what happened
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I have the IRC log.
<Merrrrs> One sec
<Merrrrs> http://p.srsfckn.biz/show/132/
<Myrtti> then why didn't you provide the log rather than straight off claiming abuse
<Merrrrs> He banned me because I told him too fuck off. I know thats wrong.
<Merrrrs> Before I got a chance to apologize, he b& me
<ikonia> please paste the rest of the converation
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I'm not some troll going around getting mods angry. I just needed to make sure I didn't mess anything up
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Dont have the channel log
<Merrrrs> ikonia, You instantly kicked me
<ikonia> no the bits after that
<ikonia> that's in pm
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Hold on
<ikonia> so the rest of the pm conversation
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Alright dude
<Merrrrs> http://p.srsfckn.biz/show/133/
<Merrrrs> 2/2
<LjL-Landan> no
<Merrrrs> LjL-Landan, ?
<Myrtti> so you used the word 'shit' and were told off for doing that, and then promptly ...
<Myrtti> ok
<Merrrrs> Was d/c'd
<Merrrrs> ?
<Merrrrs> What do I do about my ban? Are you folks still there?
<Merrrrs> ?
<Myrtti> so you used the word 'shit' and were told off for doing that, and then promptly told ikonia to fuck off after he had used time and effort trying to help you?
<Myrtti> is that the summary of what happened in #ubuntu?
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, yeah. And I apologized for that. I didn't like how he kept avoiding my requests
<Merrrrs> I even told him he didnt have to help me anymore
<Merrrrs> Just needed a quick example of the one line of syntax on pastebin maybe?
<Merrrrs> he denied. Referred me to the man pages
<Merrrrs> Which I already read
<Merrrrs> but did not understand
<Merrrrs> Hence my visit to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> just like I would have done, though I do find doing a google search much more fruitful as you can find bazillion examples there
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I have been trying to do this for days. Havent been finding anything useful
<Merrrrs> And like I said
<Merrrrs> Im not a pro
<Merrrrs> But im not a noob either... With certain things.
<Merrrrs> I can handle a challenge
<Merrrrs> I dont need to be spoonfed
<Merrrrs> But I had already tried
<Merrrrs> And he ignored that fact
<Merrrrs> I appreciate the free help, but listen to what the person asking for help has to say
<Merrrrs> maybe?
<k1l> Merrrrs: maybe the way of communication in the irc doesnt suit you that well. you can get voluntare support on askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums , too
<Merrrrs> k1l, Maybe.
<Merrrrs> But I dont like forums
<Merrrrs> too slow
<Myrtti> or maybe you really need to consider what kind of language you use in a public setting
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I apologized. Can we move past that?
<Myrtti> the language *was* uncalled for
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I know dude
<Merrrrs> I apologize
<Merrrrs> I apologize
<Merrrrs> I apologize
<Myrtti> I'm just reiterating
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I know.
<Myrtti> and so
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, I'm sure you deal with people like me a lot
<Merrrrs> yeah?
<k1l> Merrrrs: honestly, you are not making it any better actuall in here. you are still staying you like some challenge and dont need to be spoonfd but still demand the command to be given to you.
<Merrrrs> k1l, I dont need the command to be given to me. Im need help making sure I dont ruin something, as I have an encrypted /home dir
<Merrrrs> Im not asking you to do it for me
<Merrrrs> Maybe an example? I have read the man page. I have researched
<k1l> so this contradictory behaviour doesn look like that incidents will not happen again :/
<Merrrrs> k1l, Sorry. I didn't understand that
<Merrrrs> Rephrase?
<k1l> so i suggest again to use other official ubuntu support ways. maybe its just that you expect too much out of the real time conversation
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, Im just here making sure you guys realize that not everyone has the TIME, to be walked through. Thats why when I joined I said I had a fast question
<ikonia> just to clarify - you where not refused the command, you where asked to give the commmand you wanted/thought you should use so we could correct it
<Merrrrs> ikonia attmpted to take me on a drawn out, very verbose "troubleshooting" session. As you could call that
<Merrrrs> I dont have time for that
<ikonia> then you don't use the command
<ikonia> dd will destroy your system
<Merrrrs> ikonia, what?
<Merrrrs> ikonia, If used incorrectly, yes
<ikonia> exactly
<ikonia> hence why certain information is needed not "troubleshooting" - factual information
<Merrrrs> Why did you ask me what I would do if my SSD failed? Was that relevant?
<ikonia> yes, to make sure you where using the right tool for the job
<ikonia> no point having a backup if you can't use it
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Thats not your problem though man
<Merrrrs> I needed help with ONE THING
<Merrrrs> Not decision making
<ikonia> I'm done
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I know you want to help me
<Merrrrs> But future issues, are not your issue
<Merrrrs> I understand why I cant restore with different hardware
<Merrrrs> I dont care about that right now though
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, Am I being unreasonable?
<Merrrrs> ?
<Merrrrs> ?
<Myrtti> sorry, I'm actually a bit busy outside this channel
<Merrrrs> Myrtti, What do I do about my ban?
<Merrrrs> ikonia was just not even listening to what I had to say
<Merrrrs> Does that matter to you?
<ikonia> I listened exceptionnally carefully
<ikonia> I asked you for the command you whre trying to use - to help you /correct it
<Myrtti> you wait until someone is listening - I can't spare any time for this right *now*
<Merrrrs> Well can I go back to #ubuntu
<Merrrrs> To ask someone else for help?
<Merrrrs> ?
<Merrrrs> ?
<ikonia> hello cub
<cub> Hi we've had some problems with spamming users from xtec.cat during the day in #ubuntustudio and unfortunately the IRC ops in the channel have not been available. I was suggested to come in here to see if anyone could help out?
<ikonia> cub: ok, lets see what we can do
<cub> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> ok, so the first thing you should be aware of is that freenode staff are on the access list, so you can request help from freenode staff if there are no ops about
<cub> ok
<ikonia> second thing is jussi (in this channel) is on the access list under his old jussi01 nick, so getting the access list up to him
<cub> so stupid question, what's the access list?
<ikonia> people who are ops in the channel
<cub> aha
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntustudio list
<cub> great thanks
<cub> I'll go on from there. Cheers
<phunyguy> Sounds like they could use some help during this timeframe in that channel.
<SN3> can some one unban me from ubuntu-offtopic?
<IdleOne> SN3: Do you remember why you got banned?
<SN3> no idea
<bazhang> SN3, the sysinfo you used
<bazhang> #test is a good place for that
<SN3> bazhang: okay
<bazhang> SN3, I'm not an -offtopic operator, perhaps if you waited a moment we can about your ban there
<bazhang> +see
<phunyguy> shall I?
<bazhang> SN3, wont have that issue any further, will you
<bazhang> SN3, are you there? could you please respond?
<Myrtti> just in case someone is living under a rock, google is having some issues, so if someone is complaning that googly stuff doesn't work...
<genii> Ah, good to know.
<rww> tell them to use duckduckgo :3
<hggdh> prolly cause the market is getting clobbered today (so far, -270)
<jbroome> and gmail performance is tied to the DOW?
<hggdh> they get nervous, and such
<Myrtti> rww: brb, going to rustle the Skype network, see how you're doing then...
<Myrtti> *snif*
<rww> Myrtti: we don't use Skype, we use jitsi :P
<Myrtti> well you get the point anyway
<rww> yay decentralization!
<rww> shame that's Hard for search engines :(
<rww> anyways. ty for heads up
<Myrtti> apparently things should be on the mend now, so maybe there aren't any complaints anymore
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-25
<rww> . !unregged should mention https://www.freenode.net/sasl/
<rww> !unregged
<ubottu> If you are sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren't, see !register), it may be because your client tries to /join #ubuntu very quickly after you !identify or because you don't identify at all. Try adding a delay if possible or set your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client.
<Unit193> !register | This would be a better target, perhaps linking to !doublejoin (has info on SASL.) That one there is pretty full as is.
<ubottu> This would be a better target, perhaps linking to !doublejoin (has info on SASL.) That one there is pretty full as is.: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> !doublejoin
<ubottu> Your IRC client is completing NickServ authentication after joining channels, which triggers a fake quit and rejoin to apply your cloak and increases channel noise. Please see https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin and use SASL or another method to prevent this.
 * rww ponders
<Unit193> ...Or I thought it did. :/
<rww> !search sasl
<ubottu> Found: tor, tor-sasl, doublejoin, torsasl
<rww> !torsasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<rww> !-torsasl
<ubottu> torsasl is <alias> tor-gpg - added by Pici on 2010-08-25 23:53:11
<rww> !-tor-gpg
<ubottu> tor-gpg aliases: torgpg, tor-sasl, torsasl - added by nalioth on 2007-03-14 06:43:29 - last edited by Tm_T on 2010-08-14 23:05:10
<rww> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rww> o rite
<rww> sorry, got distracted there
<rww> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<rww> ffs
<rww> !search nickserv
<ubottu> Found: ghost, tor-gpg, unregged, fails to identify to nickserv and can't join here. the trick*, nickserv, doublejoin, identify
<phunyguy> are you having fun?
<Unit193> I think someone broke rww.
 * IdleOne slaps people around
<IdleOne> acrocursing!
<rww> !identify =~ s%$.*IRC client.%You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information.%
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> !identify =~ s%^.*IRC client.%You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information.%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !identify
<ubottu> identify is You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<rww> oh
<rww> sigh ubottu
<rww> !identify =~ s%^%<reply> %
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !identify
<rww> !identify
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<rww> thanks
<phunyguy> rww drives the bot pretty good
<IdleOne> Computer recognize rww, security clearance Alpha Nine Omega One
<rww> !unregged =~ s%Try adding.*$%See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for some tips on fixing this.%
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !unregged
<ubottu> If you are sent to #ubuntu-unregged even though you are registered (if you aren't, see !register), it may be because your client tries to /join #ubuntu very quickly after you !identify or because you don't identify at all. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for some tips on fixing this.
<rww> This has been your daily rww ubottu spam session
<IdleOne> So far season 2 of Farscape is disappointing
<phunyguy> Never heard of it
<rww> i have. it has MUPPETS
<phunyguy> o.O
<rww> very much like #ubuntu-offtopic in that respect
<phunyguy> finally.
 * phunyguy ducks
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic corp_drone muted due to persisitent leetspeak
<phunyguy> or not
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> lag :-/
<IdleOne> ubottu: lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<IdleOne> thought so
<phunyguy> no it was me
<phunyguy> I got like 30 messages in offtopic.  Was wondering why it got so quiet.
<IdleOne> I know, the bot said so :)
<phunyguy> :)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Alphadude,)
<k1l> [sloppycode] (poep@ti-229-164-242.telkomadsl.co.za): Haas vanwyk   just joined in #ubuntu-arm , wasnt that the user that used to make trouble?
<k1l> ah, just left
<harris> i accidently pressed alt a which posted the away message and got banned
<k1l> harris: please read the !guidelines they explicitly tell not to use away scripts
<harris> i mean kicked
<harris> i did on accident
<k1l> harris: and you didnt get banned. you got kicked to not spam the channel any more
<rww> harris: you can turn off away messages being sent to the channel and just use the built-in away message function (which shows up on /whois) on xchat, if you'd like. would you like info on doing that?
<rww> guess not :(
<k1l> harris: if that issue is resolved please dont idle in here and be aware to stick to the !guidelines in future. if you are unsure please re read the guidelines
<k1l> staff might want to take a look at some bitcoin spammers: [Ketamine_] (~a@pool-72-79-241-142.spfdma.east.verizon.net): ...
<Pricey> What're they up to?
<Pricey> Ah I see.
#ubuntu-ops 2014-01-26
<Myrtti> if I'd get a penny every time I've heard "but X is based on *ubuntu, so I should get support from you guys"
<k1l_> you would be richi rich
<Myrtti> [12:55] < brainwash !> your issue might be voyager specific, so tell us your problem and lets  pretend you are using xubuntu
<Myrtti> I can't even bother
<ubottu> In ubottu, jnx404 said: no problems, the link is a good help!
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (holly language)
<harris> No one ia talking in tnuntu-touch
<harris> Can someone herema
<harris> My question
<DJones> harris: Just be patient and wait in the touch channel
<harris> I have been waiting all morning
<k1l> this is a sunday. what do you expect?
<DJones> harris: Its not a busy channel, but if your asking about the touch versions, its the best place, don't forget it is the weekend, so a lot of people will be away from their computers doing leisure things
<k1l> harris: and regarding your question: did you check the topic?
<harris> Is there a page that has the status of nexus 7 2013
<k1l> <k1l> harris: and regarding your question: did you check the topic?
<DJones> harris: This isn't a support channel
<DJones> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<DJones> That appears to be out of date given the page it refers to starts with UBuntu 10/04 and says "Note: Starting with 11.10 (oneiric), Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud is replaced by Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure, which is based on OpenStack." with a different link
<DJones> !cloud is Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !cloud is Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<DJones> Although as 10.04.4 is still supported until April 2015, maybe better to leave as is
 * rww appears
<rww> I'd nuke it. I don't think we should be recommending people use Eucalyptus at this point
<rww> or rather, giving the impression that it's what Ubuntu prefers for cloud
<rww> !-cloud
<ubottu> cloud aliases: eucalyptus - added by elky on 2011-01-03 04:00:07
<rww> !search cloud
<ubottu> Found: juju, eucalyptus, cloud
<rww> !no, eucalyptus is <reply> Eucalyptus is the basis of Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, which was used in Ubuntu prior to 11.10. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC for more information, and !cloud for the current Ubuntu cloud solution.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !no, cloud is <reply> Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<k1l> whats up with everyone asking for cgminer these days?
<Myrtti> you're not on #freenode I see
<Myrtti> you don't see the craze
<Myrtti> no, don't join
<Myrtti> it serves you no good
<k1l> i know about the snowball systems of *coin and the mining. i am just stunned by the amount of asking for cgminer last days
<k1l> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<k1l> there is no server kernel anymore
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-20
<k1l> ah, "textual user" is the realname of a osx irc client. was wondering why i didnt know the client
<ubottu> krabador called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<krabador> hi , i'm a #ubuntu-it operator I would like to report that http://www.ubuntu.travel/index.php
<k1l> krabador: hi, where is your issue?
<krabador> is the ubuntu logo registered?
<krabador> that's a travel website, nothing IT oriented
<k1l> krabador: that is more an issue for canonical. they handle the ubuntu trademarks. see the webpage from canonical to contact them
<elky> lol they're using the ubuntu font and everything
<krabador> elky, properly
<elky> i don't see anything that's trademarked though. contact the canonical trademarks email address perhaps
<krabador> yes, it's the reason i'm here, i don't know if canonical have trademarked all their stuff
<krabador> i'll use canonical contacts
<elky> krabador: we can't speak for them
<elky> we just op the channels
<elky> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us is apparently how they want contact these days
<krabador> yeah, all right, please excuse me for the !ops ubot command, in the channel
<elky> will do. good luck getting an answer
<elky> krabador: was there anything else?
<krabador> no, elky i exit
<elky> thanks, have a good one
<krabador> for you too
<krabador> :D
<bazhang> probably a game crack/cheat
<k1l_> afaik the do ship linux version
<bazhang> hah
<bazhang> so he did zero research
<k1l_> http://www.greenheartgames.com/app/game-dev-tycoon/   ah, linux, mac windows costs money, the windows 8 preview doesnt
<bazhang> halp crack srvr thx
<Pici> "What is the best cloud for Ubuntu?"
<jpds> Ha.
<cprofitt> hello all
<caraconan> Getting this:
<caraconan> broski44t> pull ubuntu out your ass
<caraconan> <broski44t> Nigger
<caraconan> <broski44t> You miserable jackass
<caraconan> From channel #ubuntu,
<caraconan> Private messages
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (broski44t)
<k1l> done
<Pici> ty
<k1l> maybe he will come back with other proxies/vpns. i think its the badape guy who is known for that behaviour and using other ips.
<Pici> "how to install apache from internet using the terminal on ubuntu 6.10?" :(
<cprofitt> Pici: wow, that is out of date
<Jordan_U> I really wish they had been told that installing apache on 6.10 would be insanely insecure rather that just being told it won't work and we don't support it :(
<bynarie> ban *@192.99.24.181 for being a troll
<bynarie> i think this guy is using a proxy or somethin
<elky> err...
<elky> im going to assume this is not in one of the channels i'm in
<elky> similar ip addresses in monitor though
<DJones> Looks like the bans in #u set by pici & k1l a couple of hours ago
<elky> yeah, but i don't know where bynarie is referring to right now
<DJones> Me neither, its not ubuntu or o-t as far as I can see
<elky> or +1, or the devel channels
<elky> #k is dead
<k1l> the one was in #u as baglers
<DJones> But not recently, I've pm'd bynarie to ask where the issue is
<k1l> maybe he is not still harassing in pm like he used to before
<k1l> *-not
<elky> perhaps
<elky> no word back?
<DJones> Just a sec, it was the original troll
<elky> oh delayed response?
<DJones> that was banned earlier, just waiting for confirmation whether they were old pm's that they've only just noticed, or new ones that the troll is currently sending
<k1l> i will make a iprange ban on it seeing him beeing an issue with that range in last days
<elky> check first
<k1l> i grepped my logs for the iprange.
<DJones> bynarie had been out and only just got home, but had about 200 messages in scrollback, they'd closed the window so wasn't sure of the age of them
<elky> i'd chalk it up to being from earlier then
<DJones> My thoughts as well
<elky> also, if he's not in our channels, there's nothing we can do about PMs
<k1l> yep, that is a freenode staffer task if he is gone from our channels
<elky> not that we can do anything about them even if he is, but we can make his life harder
<DJones> From the sound of it, the spam pm's started while the troll was in #ubuntu and just continued after the two bans about 3 hours ago
<elky> yeah, note it on the ban in the tracker maybe, but other than that i think we can drop it
<elky> i've got stuff to do, so ciao
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-21
<Unit193> Any #kubuntu ops here?  Might want to take a look.
<Unit193> Heh, that was quick.  Nevermind it'd seem.
<valorie> gah, I guess I removed that ban on odsent
<valorie> :(
<Unit193> No, you still have a quiet and ban set, his IP changed.
<Unit193> There's also another ban on 'obsent'
<valorie> damn trolls
<daftykins> this joker pc_ must be one of those timewasters again, getting terrible advice and lies being spouted here
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Thanks.
<daftykins> ah forgot you got promoted ;)
<daftykins> laters o/
<k1l_> does drone tell the user to use a pasteservice on its own?
<Unit193> Supposed to via PM.
<k1l_> ok
<bazhang> <LMNOP_> wuts a ubuntu
<DJones> At least they spelt Ubuntu correctly and not the old troll way of ubnutu
<bazhang> heh true
<bazhang> he's a troll nonetheless
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, gianni1 said: ubottu my problem is related to a final message after installation
<k1l> maliboys account is 4 days old. i suspect its one of the known "but ubunut is not free" trolls
<DJones> Also in ##linux, #gnu, #tox, #fsf
<ubottu> dalekusa called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> 30 seconds after the ban...
<rww> 20:03:19       --> | rww (~rww@ubuntu/member/rww) has joined ##socialism
<rww> 20:03 -- Mode ##socialism [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/rww] by zetkin
<rww> 20:03 <-- zetkin has kicked rww (rww)
<rww> wut.
<elky> you clearly counterhacked them
<rww> ah, apparently they're getting spammed too. I guess it's the classic switcheroo of claiming you're sent from a channel you're mad at so they get complaints
<k1l> * zetkin entfernt den Bann auf *!*@ubuntu/member/rww
 * rww nods
<rww> was talking to him in PM
<rww> them *
<Cromag1> Hi!
<k1l> hi
<Cromag1> waaaa
<Cromag1> !ops
<valorie> sheesh
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, swordsmanz said: ubottu thewre is nothing to say that bots cant be intelegent, you just need a markov model and some inferance logic, dont put yourself down
<bazhang> <swordsmanz> HALLO
<bazhang> bad news creepy
<elky> he's probably hugging the bot too
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> his alt is hugbot
 * rww hugs elkybot
<bazhang> anaconda? isnt that a fedora thing?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> it looks he's trying to kickstart
<elky> has retro come up with other random strawman nonsense?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-23
<k1l> <fnordism> it's friday the 23th - fnord!  << alteregoa aka cornholio aka fnordistus again
<valorie> https://github.com/Mikaela/freenode-harassement
<valorie> :(
<k1l> one of them looks like some weirdo but who tried to be nice at least. the other 2 are typical internet idiots. no wonder they have several  entries in the bantracker. sad to see they seem to pick on one person there
<valorie> she is a fragile person, and takes everything personally
<valorie> reality is, we can't stop all of it as long as trolls hang out in freenode
<elky> oh dear what happened?
<rww> Mikaela hit the "trolls exist on IRC and freenode staff aren't fixing it therefore freenode policies are lies" stage of her IRC life
<rww> The usual subsequent steps are 1) ragequitting or 2) apathy
<valorie> imo it is tough to learn to not take things personally
<elky> yeah, there's a reason i ignored the requests to op her
<valorie> I run across adults who've not learned this skill far too often
<valorie> she's a good kid, and will toughen up I hope
<sveta> I got this /msg: <hickuper> Why you insult me. You whore
<genii> @comment 65909 abvchat webite spamming
<ubottu> Comment added.
<daftykins> beaton- <-- this guy is just going to lurk and kick off at any time
<k1l> he is already gonbe
<k1l> *-b
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu beaton another bongo troll
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l> daftykins: but we will have a look
<daftykins> trying to remember the nickname of the guy that seems to be behind this, hmm
<daftykins> i've seen that VPN hostmask from another user before too, might ask him what provides it
<daftykins> k1l: thanks!
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-24
<bazhang> had 'hd' in PM, he refused to stop/continued with the nonsense there, told him to join here if he wished to change the situation of his being muted
<DJones> k1l: Heads up AliExploit is bugtraq
<k1l> yep
<rww> IdleOne-: (you're not identified to NickServ)
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu-touch Majmun posted his youtube spam there after he did in #ubuntu before
<ubottu> Error: Not in that channel
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu Majmun posted his youtube spam in different ubuntu channels
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-01-25
<bazhang> * [Lambodie_Dance] (~Tyler@139.228.225.227):
<bazhang> nicked from chimpout
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (uber_hulk)
<Flannel> um.  Why don't I see that?
<Flannel> Oh fun.
<Flannel> (not an issue)
<bazhang> <MrN00Bs> nrdb, Spying purposes, sorry can't tell, its classified
<daftykins>  <ubottu2> ¤,Å&ü
<daftykins> friend of yours? :)
<DJones> daftykins: Nope, but already quit
<daftykins> doh
<DJones> Nobody else from that ip address either
<daftykins> in the history of troublemakers? ah well that makes a change :>
<daftykins> thanks DJones
<daftykins> seems when people mention them they do a runner sometimes ;)
<DJones> Yeah, I've set a +b on the ip anyway, but if you see them come back with a different ip & similar nick, can you let us know
<daftykins> always do! though i don't keep logs myself of nicks, idents and IPs
<daftykins> \o
<DJones> @mark #ubuntu funkster Asking for help, when asked questions, just says "google", when pointed out that the 1st link googling is about a lightbuld, they ignore it, when asked again later, they just say "google"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Ben64> ok so theres been this guy for at least a month in #ubuntu under different names and IPs, who messes with people via PM
<k1l_> who is it now?
<Ben64> Jan 07 2015 15:22:52 *	ubagtu (~ubagtu@174.142.52.87) has left #ubuntu (requested by k1l (you are banned!))
<Ben64> currently hateBEN
<Ben64> seems affiliated with redruum based on the PMs i'm receiving
<k1l_> i dont see or saw a hateben in #u
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> i disagreed with redruum, redruum left, i started getting PMs, then redruum joined again now, and hateBEN is no longer on the network
<Ben64> its just annoying, i see them pop in randomly overt the past month-ish and see people saying things like "why is <x> sending me nasty PMs"
<k1l_> well, when people harassing in PMs we cant do anything on there besides removing them from the channel, what in this case isnt the case. so you need to tell that to the freenode staff.
<Ben64> ah i figured
<k1l_> but so far we could not get the guys who is behind the harrassing PMs. and we cant just ban people without evidence.
<k1l_> but we will have a look and i will look again at the logs.
<Ben64> i spent much time piecing together his IPs, and I probably missed a ton
<Ben64> well, godspeed
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-25
<bazhang> ispconfig manual install on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> another rubbish cpannel type app
<bazhang> doesnto server have those type tools already
<ikonia> basically a tar file for a set of web and (I think it's perl) tools
<bazhang> so an unneeded tar for a compromised system
<ikonia> it's not as bad as things like cpannel, but it needs detailed manual setup by someone who understands the distro they are using
<bazhang> what could go wrong
<ikonia> a few UK hosting providers are using it built into their images
<bazhang> apparently he's been asking for help for some time on this
<ikonia> because he doesn't understand how to manage the system, so setting up a gui to manage the system without understanding how to hook it in, means he'll be asking for a long time
<bazhang> josejavier> i want to chat with linus torvals
<bazhang> his nick on irc is c h u
<DJones> bazhang: ch u is Linus Torvals....Does that mean that there's as much chance of pi ci being riuc
<DJones> richard sral
<DJones> grr
<DJones> richard stallman
<ikonia> uptimefag = problem
<k1l> Uptimefag (~Bremsfag@190.213.92.196)
<k1l> is this botchlab?
<Unit193> Yes.
<k1l> Uptimefag hat die Verbindung getrennt (K-Lined)
<ikonia> good
<d[__Ali__]h> hi
<k1l> hi
<d[__Ali__]h> why my interface wireless is low , is disconnected
<k1l> d[__Ali__]h: this is not a technical support channel. you may want to ask in #ubuntu for technical support.
<d[__Ali__]h> ok
<d[__Ali__]h> ;/
<d[__Ali__]h> have done things over as connect to wireless of other system more high. but am i reading
<d[__Ali__]h> a system ubuntu is not installed
<d[__Ali__]h> if I will install a best what can do high connection
<d[__Ali__]h> wiht mount interface of that system
<k1l> !es | d[__Ali__]h
<ubottu> d[__Ali__]h: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<d[__Ali__]h> right
 * d[__Ali__]h sistema ha sido traducido
<d[__Ali__]h> !hello
<d[__Ali__]h> vale estoy en un projecto que aun esta en construcion para que la interface wlax funcione mas rapido
<d[__Ali__]h> por lo qu es un subsistema exterior por elque habra que montar esta
<d[__Ali__]h> para que la detecte
<k1l> d[__Ali__]h: this is the wrong channel. please change to #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es for support
<d[__Ali__]h> en su instalación independiente deberia menos inestable pero por lo que estoy funcionando será al reves
<d[__Ali__]h> !comer
 * d[__Ali__]h se va a por algo de comida 
<d[__Ali__]h> thx k1l
<d[__Ali__]h> por alli nos vemos amigo
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-26
<k1l> hi ronald__
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-27
<TJ-> Can someone have a word in #ubuntu with detai (offering private msg support and general non-observance of guidlines and noise) ?
<ikonia> TJ-: of course
<ikonia> he's gone it would appear
<TJ-> He seemed to calm down a bit eventually... unregistered nick, very noisy initially
<ikonia> long gone, but worth keeping an eye out for coming back
<TJ-> haha and back :)
<ikonia> hello detai
<detai> hello
<detai> you banned me?
<ikonia> I forwarded you to this channel to try to help you with some info on how to use the #ubuntu channel
<ikonia> maybe get a little more out of it, and give a little more back in a better way
<detai> please clarify WHY
<detai> what Exactly I DID to be BANNED?
<ikonia> please stop talking in caps
<detai> OHH this time it's intentional... You Summarily ban someone with out cause, why?
<ikonia> if you could calm down a little, sotp typing in caps, stop asking people to pm you (which I note you have done already) and stop chasing support a little and just respond when people need help, we'd very much appreciate it
<detai> TJ- told me not to offer "/msg detai " and I stopped
<detai> I did not ASK after TJ told me not to do it...
<ikonia> yes, I've already said I noted you've stopped
<detai> what else did I do wront?
<detai> just the CAPS??
<ikonia> please re-read what I just said, it should still be on the screen
<detai> I'm not chasing support
<ikonia> just calm down a little, I appreciate sometimes caps can be usefl to stress a certain word, and thats great, but you're basically pushing it as a communication method
<ikonia> 09:53 < detai> Any SUPPORT questions FIRE AWAY!!!!
<ikonia> that's chasing support
<detai> I've asked questions in the channel before and NO one RESPONDED...
<ikonia> 09:02 < detai> IF YOU'RE HERE FOR SUPPORT QUESTIONS - FIRE AWAY!
<ikonia> thats chasing support
<detai> How is that a problem?
<ikonia> it's not how the channel works
<detai> so You banned me for CAPS?
<ikonia> you don't need to advertise you're available
<ikonia> you're not banned, you can rejoin shortly
<detai> I'm not going to, you and your moderator buddies can continue to offer crappy lowercased support or just keep ignoring newbies
<ikonia> if you could just calm down, sit in the channel, if someone needs help and you know how to help (and I mean known - not google their problem and copy google responses) that would be great
<detai> why are you creating so many Rules?
<ikonia> you can use caps to stress something if it's needed to be made clear, but if you could also not use caps as a general chat language, that would be helpful too please
<ikonia> ok - your last comment does it for me
<ikonia> I think we're done
<detai> why is the CAPS rule worthy of a temp-ban?
<ikonia> "crappy lower case support"
<detai> one last question
<detai> what was the reason for the temp-ban?
<ikonia> I've just explained above
<ikonia> it's not a ban, I've just moved you to this channel to talk to you
<detai> You think I'm googling answers?
<ikonia> not all of them no,
<detai> wow... ask dani_ ask Guest944 ask gotham25
<ikonia> on need to ask anything
<detai> there are almost 1800 people in the channel, why is it that when a newbie asks a question No-one Engages them and Helps?
<ikonia> many people engage and help
<Myrtti> If they don't know an answer, or aren't at the keyboard
<detai> what's the reason for Banning someone for Encouraging newbies to ask questions...?
<detai> what harm comes of that?
<detai> 1800 people and no-one even bothers to confirm if the printer question is related to the USB or NETWORK printer... I got that out of that user, and then TJ- and I were able to focus in on the question
<detai> the question is left un engaged and the user that usually asks a question leaves after a few minutes...
<detai> ohh yeah are doing a bang-up job... of keeping users in windows environment, by ignoring the simplest questions which could help newbies switch away from windows to linux
<detai> well, I hope I dont figure out how to change ip's, switch to a VPN...  i'm only a Network coordinator with over a decade of experience, and I know what a Mentor Pro Server is.  Go GOOGLE THAT!
<ikonia> ok, thanks
<ikonia> bye then
<ikonia> Tessa: please /part the channel now,
<ikonia> don't need to send me any more pm's
<ikonia> I think we're done here, so you can /part
<k1l> seems like he was teamviewing another user?
<ikonia> no idea
<k1l> [detai] (~homeoffic@ool-44c18605.dyn.optonline.net): HomeOFFICE
<k1l> is this detai aka tessa?
<IdleOne> probably
<ikonia> as long as he doesn't start his caps lock cut and paste help, I don't care
<IdleOne> ^
<ikonia> he will sleep well thinking he's got one over on us, and we'll be happy as he will fall in line with what I was trying to suggest to him before
<ikonia> although he has got people to randomly pm me to tell me that detai helped them
<ikonia> 17:36 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with xa6
<ikonia> 17:36 <xa6> detai helped me, thanks
<ikonia> that was about 6 minutes ago
<ikonia> 17:44 <xa6> <detai> if I've been useful feel free to "/msg ikonia YOUR MASSAGE"  tell him what you think about me quality of support
<ikonia> thats "now"
<Pici> I guess you didn't want the massage.
<ikonia> not today thanks
<bazhang> first one is free, with a complimentary install of emacs
<ikonia> this has just come through
<ikonia> 17:46 <ikonia> no, he's someone who is being silly and involving people in
<ikonia>                silly games, I'm really very sorry you got asked to do that
<ikonia> 17:46 <xa6> ok , well,
<ikonia> 17:46 <ikonia> glad you got help though
<ikonia> 17:47 <xa6> In fact I did not, but I felt pity from him, and saw some type of
<ikonia>             effort to help me
<ikonia> so it appears he did not get help, but felt pity enough to pm me
<detai> hello
<bazhang> hi detai
<detai> ikonia banned me AGAIN... without reason
<detai> is there a TERMINAL command to REMOVE the STICK FROM IKONIA's ASS???
<bazhang> not without reason
<detai> what was the reason today?
<bazhang> detai, the previous post would be a good indicator
<detai> if you Can take a DICK, you can take a joke... LOL
<detai> ohh I'm so SORRY I Disrespected an ass OP that has banned me twice already...
<bazhang> detai, thats enough
<Myrtti> usually people on this channel manage to get their issues solved quite easily
<detai> FOR NO REASON... I Was banned for SOLICITING TO ANSWER SUPPORT questions and for occasional use of CAPS
<detai> ok tell me why I was banned today...?
<detai> what was the issue?
<detai> he kicked me from the #ubuntu channel summarily. and without reason!
<Myrtti> maybe there is a reason that just isn't obvious to you
<detai> fyi: I discovered that linux Kernels still dont support USB3.1 standard that macbook retina is already using
<detai> and I solved the reason xa6 couldnt install linux on that macbook retina... a question that no one was able to help with...
<bazhang> thats not accurate
<detai> and I'm being KICKED like a dog, but some cocksucking hungarian, for my use of CAPS
<detai> ok bazhang which kernel SUPPORTS usb3.1 standard???
<bazhang> detai, you are unable to discuss this is a calm and non filled with curses manner
<detai> answer my question about the KERNEL and USB 3.1
<bazhang> detai, thats outside the purview of this channel
<rww> "hungarian"? that's a new one
<detai> stop changing the subject of my allegations that the OPS on the #ubuntu channel bunch of drone/script kiddies, incapable of answering the simplest question
<detai> rww: ikonia is from Hungary? yes?
<rww> detai: not that i'm aware
<detai> run whois on him...
<rww> i have. and?
<rww> i mean, this is kind of tangential, but i'm really curious
<bazhang> detai, as you are unable to discuss this in a calm and rational manner, I suggest you return at such a time as you are able to do so
<detai> so please oh most Knowlegable bazhang please tell me which KERNEL of linux supports USB3.1 standard???
<detai> other techs have already agreed with me... about the usb 3.1
<bazhang> detai, this will in no way affect your ban in #ubuntu , nor is this a support / bing channel
<detai> yet, I'm the only one on #ubuntu channel that figured this out... and yesterday ikonia accused me of GOOGLING answers NOW that DID PISS ME OFF!!!
<Myrtti> ikonia connects to freenode server that is in Hungary - this bares no correlation to where he actually is as people are recommended to use a roundrobin chat.freenode.net which randomly selects the server to use
<bazhang> so come back to discuss your ban when you are able to do so in a calm rational manner
<detai> Why was I banned today...??  I wasnt broadcasting in UBUNTU# I was not using CAPS??? why?
<detai> I dont need to I will CHANGE my IP like putting on a new pair of SOCKS and breach your DUMBASS ban FILTER
<detai> Bunch of EGOMANAICAL assholes
<detai> useless and INCOMPETENT~!!!!
<bazhang> bye bye
<detai> ban me for caps AGAIN
<detai> but you still dont know shit about KERNEL support of usb 3.1
<Myrtti> you know, the ops were willing to look your ban evasion through their fingers as long as you would have been helpful in the channel without getting reports from other users
<detai> ban EVASION.... is that like EVADING the POLICE... WHO do YOU JERKOFFS THINK YOU ARE???
<Myrtti> it just happens that ikonia got a message from a person that you 'helped', saying that you had told them to message ikonia
<Myrtti> now to my eyes that doesn't seem like a good idea
<detai> I say that if I was helpful tell Ikonia whom he has been kicking
<Myrtti> and I can't fathom why you would think it was
<detai> why is that WRONG asking for some props from someone I helped for FREE
<Myrtti> so you wanted to make other people that had nothing to do with you or your ban or ikonia a tool in your issue
<Myrtti> I can see why that would cause you to be banned
<detai> yes My issue is that I have been repeatedly and summaraly banned by ikonia and HE ACCUSED ME OF GOOGLING ANSWERS... AND THAT PISSED ME OFFFF|
<bazhang> detai, come back when you are calm and can be civil
<detai> I will comeback anytime I like, you cant make a filter wide enough to ban me....
<detai> i WILL EVADE your pathetic POWER TRIPPING ikonia filtering and I will connect at will and THERE is NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT, and YOU KNOW IT!!!
<rww> alright, that's enough
<rww> you're just making yourself look worse, and this isn't going anywhere
<detai> if someone accused you bazhang of offering support by GOOGLING for ANSWERS you'd be PISSED OFF TOO!!!
<Myrtti> I doubt he'd be this inflamed
<Myrtti> I don't think any of us would
<rww> please come back tomorrow and we'll discuss this further
<detai> after BEING kicked the next DAY for NO REASON???
<bazhang> I bing for answers all the time
<detai> just because someone told IKONIA i was helpful
<Myrtti> you acted like this after the first kick, if memory serves
<detai> that is NOT what IKONIA meant]
<Myrtti> so that's a bit of an invalid argument
<detai> he KICKED me for SOLICITING to OFFER SUPPORT in the #UBUNTU CHANNEL ..... I said IF YOU ARE HERE FOR SUPPORT ASK ME , I'm HAPPY TO HELP...   "  I got banned kicked the first time for that??? and FOR Occasional USE of CAPS
<rww> detai: this is going around in circles. come back tomorrow when you're not worked up, and we'll find an operator to discuss your bans with you
<rww> detai: have a nice rest of your day.
<detai> rww: please I already told you I can and will AT WILL get past your pathetic PowerTripping FIlters
<rww> no? alrighty then
<rww> @comment 71004 unable to do ban resolution due to user attitude, banned until tomorrow to prevent further escalation/arguing, 12h
<ubottu> Comment added. 71004 will be removed after 12 hours.
<rww> @comment 71007 ban-evasion, non-support trolling
<ubottu> Comment added.
<k1l> now he found open proxies
<rww> oh well. takes him longer to reconnect than it takes us to ban him
<k1l> chanserv is slow
<k1l_> <pouet12345> ok, thank you guys, I will get back to that another day
<k1l_> i bet its running fine now
<genii> Heh
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-28
<Myrtti> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Myrtti> nobody knows the trouble I've seen
<Myrtti> nobody buuuuuut rms
<Myrtti> sweet Jesus
<Myrtti> am I too old?
<Myrtti> too grumpy?
<Myrtti> it must be me.
<valorie> totally you
<valorie> I have the best luck googling on exactly what people tell me
<valorie> c/p into the search bar
<valorie> even if it doesn't have the answer, it gives me the right question
<Flannel> valorie: I think the case Myrtti was talking about, the helper simply copy/pasted the first result to the user, instead of actually processing it.
<valorie> ewww
<Flannel> No one's saying you're not allowed to use google in the process of helping.
<Flannel> :)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> without google, I'd not be very helpful
<Myrtti> he didn't even that
<Myrtti> he lmgtfy'd
<valorie> google and ubottu are my brain
<Myrtti> and when I protested, he told me I wasnt helping myself...
<Myrtti> which is true, so I kinda gave up
<valorie> yeah, it bothers me when I see that people have been giving out bad help or worse
<valorie> but I can't be on irc 24/7
<Flannel> Myrtti: sometimes a cluebat is the necessary and proper tool.
<Myrtti> but it did give me a bad start for the day
<Myrtti> Flannel: I'm sure I'll be accused of being a softie catalyser ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Myrtti> can't win every time
<Myrtti> Not even always
 * valorie gets out the cluebat made of cotton fluff
<Myrtti> aw, I wanted to do that to shut beepie
<Dylan____> Listen
<Dylan____> Im really annonyed
<Dylan____> Like im so pissed off
<Myrtti> sure, but that still doesn't give you a free pass to cuss
<Dylan____> Listen here
<Dylan____> Im told this guy for the 5th time
<Dylan____> I have never used ubuntu before
<Dylan____> Im been using windows for the last 15 years
<Dylan____> I was trying to dualboot on real mac hardware
<Dylan____> I got to the point i couldnt do it it was too much
<Jordan_U> Dylan____: That doesn't justify abusive language.
<Dylan____> ..
<Dylan____> Please yourself
<Dylan____> If your going to help somebody at least do it right
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | Dylan____
<ubottu> Dylan____: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Myrtti> ugh, now he's recommending updating the intel drivers from some website
<Myrtti> I can't even.
<k1l_> i kicked him some days before for beeing like that
<k1l_> and i think he is one of the former gentoo or arch trolls that way he mentions linux and that canonical doesnt provide and work etc.
<beepie> no need for a ban on me.
<beepie> but I was mentioning that it is annoying for a user to repeat questions and i was done about it.
<beepie> not necessary at all.
<beepie> I was helping users for quite some time today.
<beepie> ikonia is out of order here.
<beepie> "* Channel #ubuntu url: http://www.ubuntu.com
<beepie> <beepie> say there are firewire-tools
<beepie> <beepie> but that's not my domain.
<beepie> <bitgeek_> beepie: I tried 'sudo apt-get install unity-greeter; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install unity' but no change :(
<beepie> <k1l_> !guidelines | beepie
<beepie> <ubottu> beepie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<beepie> <beepie> repeating the same thing is actually not imho an invitation for "help"
<beepie> * james is now known as Guest10686
<beepie> <beepie> because repeating the same thing over and over again like is rather annoying to be frank about it.
<beepie> <beepie> really.
<beepie> not necessary.
<beepie> i was not cursing at anybody.
<beepie> i was expressing my point
<beepie> users should not be repeating themselves over and over the same question
<beepie> nwyays.
<beepie> that ban better be removed ikonia.
<beepie> ..
<beepie> tomorrow.
<beepie> i'll bb.
<beepie> and the other ops should reconsider this very tyrant behaviour of yours.
<beepie> not justifiable..
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops beepie just rubbish attitude showing exactly why he got ban forwarded to -ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<k1l_> ikonia: he is using a firewire cdrom case where he put in ide hdd instead of the cdrom drive. he said that used to work that way sometime in the past
<ikonia> it's only really the main chipsets that are supported
<ikonia> there was a load of propritary ones, I suspect this maybe one
<bazhang> so many details suddenly come out
<bazhang> <Temper> i managed to uninstall all the kernels.
<bazhang> ruhroh
<genii> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<bazhang> 'they told me to'
<bazhang> yeah, no
<bazhang> in a vm, auto does a separate /boot, removed *all* the kernels
<genii> Ouch
<bazhang> and as a firewall on xenserver, the list just gets better
<Pici> btw, if anyone remembers the guy yesterday complaining about openssl updates not being timely, we already have a fix for the openssl bug announced today.
<genii> Pici: Might be davidic657 in -server
<Pici> just saw that
<Pici> ikonia: Not that it matters, but I don't think I've ever actually used SuSE
<ikonia> Pici: he just seems pointlessly obssesed with you running suse - for no reason
<davidic657> ikonia:  what is your problem
<ikonia> as I explained your pointless noise comments and random obsession with pici using suse in the middle of other people trying to get help
<davidic657> I run multiple ubuntu and debian servers
<ikonia> so ?
<davidic657> ok
<davidic657> not worth a ban tho
<ikonia> I warned you, I warned you again kicking you, and you still came back and did it again
<ikonia> so I have little choice but to ban you to stop the noise while others are getting help
<davidic657> give me a break you warned about nothing
<davidic657> just your chum pici
<ikonia> ok, well, if you're just going to be in a fantasy world, no point discussing this any more
<ikonia> bye
<davidic657> oh
<davidic657> explain your self a bit more
<ikonia> hello lyze
<k1l_> Pici: it was shibboleth (or smth like that)
<k1l_> Pici: @ ranting about openssl bugs beeing not fixed in a week etc.
<Pici> k1l_: yes
<davidic657> so can I say anything here?
<Pici> davidic657: Are you trying to resolve your ban in #ubuntu-server?
<davidic657> Pici?
<Pici> davidic657: I'm not sure what other purpose you would have to join this channel.
<davidic657> Pici:  can I ask you one simple question!
<ikonia> davidic657: if it's about suse - I will ban you
<ikonia> to be clear
<davidic657> pici btw I came on here for a legitimate gripe
<Pici> I do not nor have I ever used Suse though, so if you're going to pester me about that I think you may have either confused me with someone else, or are just confused.
<davidic657> ty
<davidic657> thats sorted
<davidic657> sorry
<Pici> davidic657: was there anything else?
<davidic657> called to dinner
<Pici> davidic657: Please part this channel then.
<ikonia> just got a screen shot from e-vent of sausage calling him a nigger and various other abuse
<ikonia> so if he comes in complaining, it's backed up by multiple users now
<k1l_> its our proxy using pm spammer
<ikonia> ahh
<genii> Yeah, just the usual shit
<k1l> let me guess, pm harrassment? :/
<ikonia> same guy, evading ban, not letting him get involved again
<ikonia> already pm'd one guy
<k1l> yep
<k1l> [PestByda] (~shmuck@ool-3f8fe1b6.dyn.optonline.net): Biteme
<k1l> "biteme" rings a bell
<ikonia> it is
<rww> bye bye ubottu
<Unit193> rww: Stop killing the bots!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-29
<beepie> i believe ikonia should not be a moderator for #ubuntu. very unprofessional.
<beepie> the ban is very discriminating that i was "not helpful" when the user in question I provided assistance to last night.
<beepie> the log shows I answered a user multiple times to help him, and I was harrassed by "ikonia" when I voice my complaint that that particular user kept asking the same question too many times.
<bazhang> beepie, just a moment please
<beepie> not knowing who ikonia was, they're not helpful by saying other users are not helpful when the whole evening i've been helping users.
<beepie> .
<bazhang> finished?
<beepie> where are the ops
<k1l> beepie: that is not entirely true. you didnt provide helpful support. most time you were ranting or telling others bad advice not knowing some ubuntu specifics
<beepie> any ops on?
<bazhang> here
<k1l> so i kicked you on jan. 23rd and today.
<beepie> k1l, most of the questions asked where ubuntu-derivative specifics.
<beepie> begs to answer the broadness to approach towards an answer.
<k1l> your attitude is not wanted in #ubuntu.
<beepie> one user asked about a driver issue for updating the intel gfx. that helped.
<beepie> another user asked another -- "kubuntu"
<beepie> that too is not the vanilla flavored ubuntu-unity.
<beepie> my attitude?
<beepie> well people thank me on there.
<beepie> i wonder why.
<k1l> thats not right. you talked the user into updateing the intel driver.
<beepie> perhaps k1l you're so much into ikonia's loyal blood, that you're afraid to even voice your own personal unbias review of anything./
<beepie> so maybe you should man up and see it for what it is.
<k1l> then there was a user with a firewire issue and you told him about linux kernel stuff.
<beepie> incorrect.
<beepie> that's correct.
<beepie> I pointed to the Ubuntu/Canonical firewire support.
<beepie> url.
<k1l> and my first kick on jan 23rd was just when there was too much of your bad advice and rantings.
<beepie> he said it was too obsolete.
<beepie> so I pointed to the Linux/kernel official updated pages of 2015.
<beepie> I explained to that user, the limitation of firewire is by the kernel project.
<beepie> and it would not be the "blame" upon the ubuntu distro if firewire (all) would be supported on Ubuntu.
<beepie> so I even said
<beepie> "they are both separate projects"
<beepie> if you read.
<beepie> I even bothered to explain the limitation of firewire. pretty much out the corridor what do expect of Ubuntu.
<beepie> Ubuntu does not go into firewire projects, .. though he was repeating the same "broad" question about support of firewire on Linux./
<beepie> it was a "broad question".
<beepie> geebus.
<beepie> anyways.
<k1l> linking a beginner to linux kernel documentation is just not the kind of support we do in the ubuntu community.
<beepie> you unban me, and i'll ignore repetitive annoying users.
<beepie> much of the questions were not ubuntu-specific afaict.
<k1l> if that is a common behaviour of your distros support i think you should stick to that
<bazhang> beepie, your type of support is not welcome in #ubuntu
<beepie> so far i haven't seen much ubuntu-unity support.
<beepie> bazhang, k1l can you guys actually quote the "curse" that is so bad that led to this ban?
<beepie> if you think I've been that unhelpful I wonder why users thank me.
<hggdh> beepie: attitude is one problem, and we have not seen anything suggesting you would change it
<beepie> seems that there's so much royal-blood bedding going on here.
<k1l> beepie: i explained already. its the repeated attitude and rantings while giving bad advice.
<beepie> "attitude"
<beepie> and show me what's attitude?
<hggdh> QED.
<beepie> annoying users who "repeat" the same question is bad attitude.
<beepie> that's what is bad attitude.
<beepie> I even bothered to provide them with two referential links.
<valorie> "royal-blood bedding"?
<valorie> good lord
<beepie> I've beenattacked here by saying I don't provide "ubuntu-specific" support.
<beepie> WOW.
<beepie> If anyone even bothered to read the log.
<beepie> EVER>
<beepie> the first url I provided was a ubuntu-specific FIREWIRE url.
<beepie> WOW.
<beepie> now where's the bad attitude here?
<beepie> k1l, bazhang ignorance and cowardice on your parts.
<hggdh> beepie: are you done?
<k1l> beepie: any more insults?
<beepie> k1l, bazhang you two could careless about the review.
<beepie> k1l, because you're lying.
<beepie> k1l, it's in the log.
<beepie> k1l, the log shows it.
<beepie> k1l, you said I dont' provide ubuntu-specific support. What do you say about me providing a Ubuntu firewire specific url at all? NOTHING.
<beepie> k1l, you seem already so tied-up and pre-bias. I wonder how you can even consider yourself to be "fair" on here.
<beepie> I'll wait for a more mature ops to come on here and determine better judgement than you two.
<beepie> too many of you are kids in here.
<hggdh> beepie: I am against lifting your ban, just based on your behaviour (and yes, attitude) here.
<hggdh> no change in behaviour. Ah well.
<k1l> yes
<Unit193> hggdh: Why, that's because you're too much of a buddy with ikon!  Think for yourself, man!
<bazhang> nice to be called a kid!
<k1l> @mark beepie again not able to resolve the issue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> Unit193: no, it's because we're Blood Royal!
<Unit193> \o/
<valorie> and bedding one another, I guess
<valorie> kinky
<bazhang> ooh callouts in other channels
<hggdh> Unit193: ahyes, me and me buddies. Tainted, completely tainted. But happy :-)
<Dylan____> Uban me please
<ikonia> hello Dylan____
<ikonia> sorry you've been kept waiting
<ikonia> where/when/why did you get banned ?
<ikonia> Dylan____: if you're too busy, please come back later
<hggdh> he is already marked as away...
<elky> looks like we have a classroom joining #ubuntu
<aaura> anybody here?
<elky> sure
<elky> aaura: 'sup?
<aaura> my Original nick is : Detai, as i'm sure k1l, rww and ikonia will tell you that I was banned from #ubuntu for occasional use of CAPS, posting in the channel things like " if anyone has question, i'm happy to help.",  and lastly for as k1l put it "ban-evasion",  as I considered first reasons for ban (caps, and support offering) unjustified, I dont think ban-evasion applies in that sense.
<aaura> I just spoke to svetlana, and she finally explained why you cant offer support , or solicit support in the channel, because it ANNOYS admins, that are just idling
<rww> hi
<aaura> that I understand, and had one of those that banned me for that offense explained that, i would have complied
<rww> oh, it's you, never mind
<aaura> hi rww
<aaura> to be fair I originally used CAPS to emphisize only certain words, I did not type full line in caps
<aaura> for the most part I'm sorry for the misunderstanding... on my part of the rules, and I will comply with them in the future
<aaura> before the ban I was very effective at narrowing the problems posted in #ubuntu, and solved many my self.
<aaura> my skill set is very wide, going back to Mentor Pro Server, which most of you would have likely never heard of.
<Jordan_U> aaura: You just said that you don't feel that ban-evasion applies because you don't think the original ban was justified. The channel guidelines are clear, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines and you violated them. The fact that you think that it's OK to violate them in the first place after being asked many times to stop, then don't find it at all problematic that you then evaded that ban (to post
<Jordan_U> vitriol in the channel) makes me highly skeptical that you will follow the guidelines in the future.
<elky> my eyes are bleeding reading all this case alternating text
<aaura> if someone assignes an arbitrary meaning to CAPS tomorrow, and you accidentally use CAPS and offend someone  do you think that you should be sanctioned ?
<elky> you need to go away and work on fixing your yelling problem
<elky> there are sentences in these logs which literally have case alternating with each new word
<aaura> Jordan_U: SUPPORT SOLICITING, appeared completely unjustified, until svetlana explained it
<Jordan_U> aaura: There are clear guidelines that you must accept to participate in #ubuntu. If you don't want to follow those guidelines then it's fine for you to simply choose not to participate in the channel. What's not fine is being asked to change your behavior multiple times and yet refusing to do so. What is *absolutely unacceptable* is spamming the channel with vitriol. It will take a lot to convince me
<Jordan_U>  that you are mature enough to be allowed back in #ubuntu.
<aaura> I use caps to EMPHASIZE, and not to shout!
<Jordan_U> aaura: It frankly doesn't matter if you think the guidelines in #ubuntu are reasonable or not. If you choose to participate in the channel then you choose to follow its guidelines.
<aaura> Jordan_U: Support soliciting- has to be better explained... in the guidelines, and most people never read guidelines...
<aaura> once, svetlana explained that it annoys, idling observers, I understood.
<aaura> noone, that banned me for that ever clarified why that guideline makes any sense, until svetlana
<Jordan_U> aaura: Support soliciting is literally the least of the problems you have caused in #ubuntu. Your vitriol is what is completely unacceptable. Even if I agreed that your support soliciting was fine, it is your conduct after that point that has convinced me that lifting the ban would be a bad idea.
<aaura> Jordan_U: define the "vitriol"
<Jordan_U> aaura: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/vitriol
<aaura> Jordan_U: that's funny, I know the meaning, what is it that you are referring to as it applies to me..
<elky> aaura: the bit where you started on about hungarians might be a good start for your introspection
<aaura> ohh ikonia crossed the line...
<elky> he's not hungarian
<aaura> ikonian accused me of being "just googling for answers"
<Jordan_U> aaura: "2016-01-27T18:05:33 <detai> Bunch of EGOMANAICAL assholes" but one of many examples.
<aaura> what was preceeded by that egomanaical comment?
<elky> that's no reason to start calling people cocksuckers.
<aaura> list the whole exchange...
<Jordan_U> aaura: It's seriously problematic that you think that matters.
<aaura> so when ops call me names, that's ok?
<elky> also, whether or not someone can take a dick has literally no place for any of our channels. I'd have fired you real life for that.
<aaura> when ops use abusive language that's ok?
<rww> I still wanna know how ikonia is hungarian
<Jordan_U> aaura: No, ops "calling you names" would not be OK. It also wouldn't be relevant to your being banned.
<elky> rww: hungry maybe?
<rww> elky: it involves /whois somehow but I haven't figured it out
<elky> aaura: nothing said by any ops in these logs comes close to your misogynist and/or homophobic slurs
<Jordan_U> rww: I don't think that's a productive question to ask. Can we please try to drop that thread of discussion?
<aaura> I did say I was sorry for the misunderstaning, on my part...
<elky> aaura: i have serious worries that you'd have such grotesque outbursts if someone in the support channel got frustrated and said something that hurt your sense of ego, which is all that i can see to have happened to you here.
<aaura> i knew that ikonia was an op,
<elky> so?
<aaura> and what ikonia said was out of line
<elky> no it wasn't.
<aaura> suggesting that all i do is Google for answers?
<elky> if he is concerned that you are passing on information without vetting it then it is his responsibility to say so, to prevent people from blindly following
<aaura> that is not the case... I vet and verify all suggestion i make, as much as possible, and if i'm uncertain if the solution works i make it know
<aaura> known
<elky> great that we can clear that up then. however your behaviour after that is still an issue
<elky> the most serious of the issues.
<aaura> ban evasion?
<Jordan_U> aaura: Virtiol.
<Jordan_U> s/Virtiol/Vitriol/
<elky> no, the bits where you think that your comments about dicks and hungarians are even vaguely appropriate or proportionate responses to your ego taking a hit
<elky> eventually someone is going to hurt your feelings again and i really don't want that kind of behaviour, which you apparently don't seem to think is bad behaviour, in the support channel
<aaura> from my point of view ops like rww and ikonia banned me for what I (then) considered trivial - power-tripping by those ops ... had things like offering support been explained, it would've never occured
<elky> you don't get to behave like that even if they are powertripping ops
<aaura> I have restaint when your ops do not...and I have shown that capacity yesterday in chat with k1l
<aaura> i'd like to point out that yesterday in a long chat with k1l, I never used a single pejorative towards him... while k1l cannot say the same..
<aaura> atleast k1l was talking to me Ikonia insulted me and kicked / banned me summarily
<Flannel> I just want to interject and say, aaura, if you have issues with the actions of certain operators, we do have a process for getting those looked at by additional ops, to guard against "power tripping".
<aaura> Flannel: those procedures were / are unknown to me
<Flannel> (The easist/most consistent first step is to come in here and ask about it.)
<elky> what pejorative did k1l use?
<aaura> when that incident with ikonia occured i was not aware of this channel
<elky> you really do need to learn about reading topics of the channels you join, it will make for much nicer encounters.
<aaura> elky: ask him, i'm sure he remembers our lenthy conversation yesterday, (my nick yesterday was KingMidas)
<elky> you'd have known about here if you had
<Flannel> aaura: I understand.  And I'm not saying you should have known about them (although they are in the IRC guidelines), I just want you to be aware of them now and in the future.  We don't want personal issues to become operator-actions, just like we don't want people to think they're being targetted for personal reasons.
<aaura> elky: you have a point, but how many channels do you visit per day?  do you "first" read all the channel policies?
<Flannel> aaura: It's always a good idea to read the topics upon your first entry into an unfamiliar channel, yes.
<Flannel> aaura: Just like you pay special attention to speed limits/traffic signs the first time you drive through an area.
<aaura> Flannel: I am here after I spoke to svetlana, she explained about why "soliciting support" is a policy and she told me about this channel
<aaura> Flannel: to be fair, i do now recall being 'redirected' by k1l into this channel
<elky> you were here yesterday though
<Flannel> but, it was my intent to add another voice to this conversation.  So I'm stopping.  Please continue with elky.  But just for completeness and your records, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess is info on the appeals process should you find yourself in need in the future.
<elky> aaura: so you only just today found out about this channel is what you're saying?
<aaura> Flannel: but that conversation was circular in nature... he banned me for ban-evasion-evasion which would not have been necessary if the policies made sense and did not carry 'arbitrary' appearance..
<Flannel> aaura: Like I said, I haven't read the scrollback, and elky already has a handle on it, so I'm taking my leave of this conversation.  Please continue with elky.  Thanks.
<aaura> i was talking to k1l in likely this channel but i was redirected to this channel after i tried to rejoin #ubuntu... the significance of this channel was not apparent
<elky> aaura: but you didn't speak to k1l until today?
<aaura> elky: why do you think i'm here?
<aaura> not on this channel
<rww> I note that rules being seemingly arbitrary is not a very good reason to ignore then, and that insulting people is not a very good way to get clarification on rules.
<rww> them*
<elky> aaura: i'm not sure there's much more to discuss. you need to take some time off from #ubuntu and have...
<elky> ok then
<rww> I should do more testing at some point on what makes webchat quit with which messages
<aaura> elky: i'm back
<aaura> my interface froze up
<elky> aaura: i'm not sure there's much more to discuss. you need to take some time off from #ubuntu and have some consideration about how you can better react to things people say.
<rww> <+rww> I note that rules being seemingly arbitrary is not a very good reason to ignore them, and that insulting people is not a very good way to get clarification on rules.
<rww> That and what elky said are what you missed ^
<elky> some anger management resources might be useful, there are many online.
<aaura> elky: Why do you think i'm here, and my anger management is fine, when I spoke to k1l privately yesterday, i never used a single pejorative, unlike him
<elky> aaura: your anger management is not fine, and you still haven't told me what pejorative he used since you can remember him doing so.
<aaura> elky: if I was that type of person, that you portray, would i've come here trying to resolve this issue? you already know i have the skills to ban-evade at will.
<aaura> and i'm not going to... if he was logging that chat like he's supposed to then you'll be shown that log
<elky> you're not helping yourself here.
<rww> "like he's supposed to" what
<elky> there is no such obligation.
<aaura> well since you log everything everywhere for posterity... why wouldn't he...
<rww> if you want conversations logged, do them in a logged channel. This is why I don't do PM ban resolution
<aaura> well k1l did
<rww> aaura: because there is nothing anywhere obliging him to do so
<rww> aaura: that's his choice and yours, and if you choose to bring issues from it in here, we expect more than "he said a bad word!"
<aaura> and not only did he use disparaging remarks, but he also used psychological technics to intimidate and ostrasize me
<rww> do you have a log of this?
<aaura> I first want to hear that k1l doesnt... the i'll answer that question rww
<rww> He's not around and you are, so you get to talk first
<aaura> this is not a trial...
<rww> And in general, you seem to have this belief that chanop requests are subject to negotiation and you only have to follow rules you agree with
<aaura> i'm not here to rehash bs that was based on a misunderstanding...
<aaura> I'm here to say i'm sorry for the most part for the misunderstanding and for things that were said by me which might not have been appropriate
<aaura> but that appology does not apply to ikonia's comment
<aaura> ikonian crossed the line
<elky> so you can't deal with people challenging your advice?
<aaura> I have show that i can have a civil conversation with k1l, even when the other side is not civil with me
<rww> < aaura> i'm not here to rehash bs that was based on a misunderstanding...
<rww> < aaura> I have show that i can have a civil conversation with k1l, even when the other side is not civil with me
<elky> you are going to have a very very bad time in #ubuntu if you can't deal with being challenged.
<aaura> ikonia comments were "generalized" not refering to a specific advice, that is the "point'
<rww> stop bringing it up constantly if you're not here to rehash it
<rww> And stop making unsupported accusations
<aaura> unsupported accusations?
<aaura> about ikonia?
<aaura> very supported that conversation was logged
<elky> no the ones you keep making about k1l but refusing to provide supporting evidence for
<aaura> I want him to say that he does not have a log first.
<aaura> for what ever reason...
<rww> oh for god's sake
<rww> you're the one bringing it up
<rww> you get to support it with evidence
<rww> if you're not willing to do that, stop bringing it up
<aaura> rww: lets focus on you... you kicked/banned me, what was the reason...
<rww> and stop playing games with "you first!" and "but he did a bad thing too!", this is not a kindergarten playground
<rww> aaura: because you were being combatative in #ubuntu-ops, the conversation was going in circles, and you'd ignored me repeatedly telling you to come back after you'd calmed down
<aaura> you cant play the "im the adult here" card now... you banned me, why?
<rww> I just told you why.
<aaura> ohh please pull the log, and tell me why now?
<elky> if you are relying on k1l not having logs, then there is no way we can trust you since the only rational reason you would be doing that is to figure how much fantasy you can exercise
<rww> aaura: sure, sec
<rww> aaura: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14693954/ this is a log from the first time i told you to come back tomorrow through your ban
<rww> you'll note lines 2, 6, 14, where i provide explanation
<rww> one sec while i pull the irclogs.ubuntu.com page to check something
<rww> yep, there we go. public log from ubuntulog is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/27/%23ubuntu-ops.html#t18:11
<rww> you'll note also the line at 18:16 where i provide a reason for our bantracker, and a duration
<rww> < rww> @comment 71004 unable to do ban resolution due to user attitude, banned until tomorrow to prevent further escalation/arguing, 12h
<aaura> so this was after the exchange with ikonia
<rww> do you have any further questions about me banning you, or does that cover it?
<rww> looks like it, yes
<rww> since that was 8 hours earlier
<aaura> your position was decidedly onesided... you protected ikonia
<aaura> instead of asking him to appoligise, you banned me to cool off for 12 hours
<rww> To be quite honest, I don't care about protecting ikonia. If he's wrong, I tell him so, to his face, and have done so in the past.
<aaura> I was telling him he's wrong and you banned me...
<aaura> which policy did i violate?
<aaura> "being combative with ops" is too ambigous
<rww> "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<rww> second paragraph of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aaura> so from my point of view it looked very stacked
<rww> To be quite honest, I'm not interested in your point of view of how your ban looked. The discussion was going around in circles, and I ended it to avoid even more time being wasted on it.
<rww> That is a judgement call I get to make, as a designated channel operator of #ubuntu-ops.
<rww> If you disagree with my reasoning, you are free to use the usual Ubuntu channel appeals process.
<aaura> Sending many messages in a short amount of time is called "flooding" the channel. Flooding the channel disrupts all conversations. Please don't do it. If you want to show large texts, such as errors, use the pastebin and post the URL to the paste instead. ?
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<aaura> I was not flooding... as a second paragraph says
<rww> aaura: That isn't the second paragraph of that page, it's the fourth.
<rww> as is made quite obvious by me also quoting the relevant section, which quote you could look for in the page
<aaura> ubottu: i hate to break it to you but most people dont read the policies Cover to Cover when entering a new channel
<ubottu> aaura: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> This is the message you got when joining #ubuntu: 07:36 -- ChanServ: Entrymsg   : Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<rww> This is on that linked page: "In the Core Channels the IRC Guidelines constitute the main channel rules, they must be followed by all users at all times."
<aaura> rww: this is your line <+rww> second paragraph of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Regardless of whether you decide to ignore this or not, you are bound by it. If you don't like it, don't use our core channels.
<rww> 07:33 <+rww> "Recommendations from channel operators, including those stored in the channel bots, should be followed."
<rww> 07:33 <+rww> second paragraph of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<aaura> rww: you expect every user to read the TermsOfService for an IRC channel??? really?
<rww> aaura: Yes, I do.
<rww> and you agree that you are going to abide by them when you speak in #ubuntu
<rww> and if you don't like that, don't join #ubuntu or #ubuntu-ops or other core channels
<rww> As I believe you have been told already, channels on freenode are not a public forum where you have an unlimited right to free speech. freenode channels have channel founders and channel ops, and are given broad latitude by network staff as to what rules are in place.
<aaura> rww: you are aware that there are other irc channels/servers? right?
<rww> aaura: Yes. You are free to use them if you don't like how ours are run.
<rww> As has been given to you twice already, you are also free to use our appeals process if you believe Ubuntu's IRC Council would be interested in hearing about what I am saying.
<aauro> well that didn't take long at all
<rww> 07:39 < aaura> rww: you are aware that there are other irc channels/servers? right?
<rww> 07:39 <+rww> aaura: Yes. You are free to use them if you don't like how ours are run.
<rww> 07:40 <+rww> As has been given to you twice already, you are also free to use our appeals process if you believe Ubuntu's IRC Council would be interested in hearing about what I am saying.
<rww> 07:44 <-- aaura (9d07f25b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.157.7.242.91) has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<rww> 07:44 --> aauro (c8366ddc@gateway/web/freenode/ip.200.54.109.220) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<aauro> is there and IRC Superior Court I can file and appeal with.....  Who do you people think you are???
<aauro> i think k1l is back online
<rww> You've already been given our appeals link twice. I understand that you are having connection issues and probably lost it the first two times though, so
<rww> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<rww> You are mistaken, he's been idle for about 7 hours.
<rww> You would now be at step (4) on that page.
<aauro> he's the one blocking my connection from  aaura (9d07f25b@gateway/web/freenode/ip.157.7.242.91
<rww> not right now he's not, since he hasn't done anything on IRC for 7 hours
<aauro> I'm going to say this slowly with small words,   I  am not reading the "AppealProcess" or any other arbitrary menucia you paste
<rww> Okay. Then please feel free to find some other channels to help people in.
<rww> If you're not going to go through our processes, you're not re-entering our channels.
<rww> As has been explained to you by multiple people, both ops and non-ops, we set the guidelines and policy in #ubuntu-*. You don't get to ignore the ones you don't like.
<rww> Any further requests to remove your bans should be directed to our IRC Council using the process linked above, as multiple #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ops operators have reviewed them and upheld them, per our appeals process.
<aauro> you dont have a process, you dont explain your policies, the same policies that have utterly arbitrary appearance, and you dont sanction your ops that insult people and use abusive language.. (ikonia, k1l)
<elky> are you kidding me?
<rww> I linked you the process three times now, I am not required to explain policies to you before you are required to follow them, and whether or not ikonia or k1l have been sanctioned is frankly none of your concern.
<rww> So again, if you feel that we have inadequately addressed your issue, go follow the appeals process.
<rww> Ignoring the appeals process and expecting appeals to work is not going to go well.
<aauro> rww: you, yourself have admitted to Protecting Ikonia by banning me to "cool-off"
<rww> <+rww> | To be quite honest, I don't care about protecting ikonia. If he's wrong, I tell him so, to his face, and have done so in the past.
<rww> I am quickly growing tired of repeating myself.
<aauro> i came to appologise, i've previously show capacity for civil discussion with k1l, and if you rww / ikonia had explained your policies when conflict first arose, like svetlana has done.  this would've never been an issue
<rww> I think that's about it for our (as in: you and #ubuntu-* ops) conversation. Please direct further comments to our IRC Council as detailed above.
<aauro> I dont recognise your/irc council authority over free web, so that's not happening
<elky> goodbye then.
<aauro> irc was never intended for IRC councils, you've perverted the irc
<elky> you are really bad at this.
<IRCcouncil-NUTZ> ohh another victim of banning with out reason
<IRCcouncil-NUTZ> did you ban him too? s3007
<DETAI> s3012: why were you banned, i'm banned too
<s3012> yo
<s3012> o
<s3012> o
<s3012> o
<DETAI> this is the place for SWIFT JUSTICE by the IRC COUNCIL
<DETAI> lol
<s3012> razban me
<s3012> please
<s3012> unban
<s3012> inbanned
<s3012> разбань меня блять
<rww> s3012: Are there a bunch of you in a classroom or something? We noticed a lot of joins from the same IP.
<DETAI> они здесь дескруменируют
<s3012> ин рашен плиз
<DETAI> придумую тупуе правила и потом выёбуются
<s3012> ++
<DETAI> rww is too dumb to speak russian
<s3012> СЛАВА УКРАИНЕ
<s3012> СЛАВА ЯИЦАм
<DETAI> Героям СЛАВА
<DETAI> агагага
<rww> s3012: Do you speak English well enough to answer a couple of questions?
<s3012> хохлы сосут хуи
<DETAI> ну тогда тебе точно пиздец
<s3012> ??
<DETAI> этот rww он твой ip забанит полностю
<rww> sekrit: the other person speaking is not a channel op and cannot help unban you. If you do not know English, please use an alternate channel such as #ubuntu-ru if you have support questions, or make your own if you want to chat with people.
<rww> ... wut
<rww> s3012: the other person speaking is not a channel op and cannot help unban you. If you do not know English, please use an alternate channel such as #ubuntu-ru if you have support questions, or make your own if you want to chat with people.
<rww> dunno how that tab complete misfired, stupid client :(
<DETAI> the other person is fluent in russian,
<s3012> rww: i spoke inglish well
<DETAI> ohh yes this conversation i'm dying to see
<s3012> What тебе надо?
<rww> s3012: Okay. How come there are lots of people joining from the same place you are? Is it one person or a class or...?
<DETAI> hahahahaha
<DETAI> rww: because he's using a russian PROXY
<DETAI> you DIMWITTT
<DETAI> he's last question was  " What do you want"
<s3012> russia, vologda kirova st
<DETAI> ты чё ему свой адрес дал??
<s3012> i немножко speak english
<rww> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<DETAI> rww: how is that SUPERIORITY complex now???
<rww> s3012: so /join #ubuntu-ru for Ubuntu support. For general chat, you could invent a new channel for you and your friends :)
<DETAI> вот вот ПОШЁЛ вон ХАЛОП
<s3012> меня банят на ру как только захожу скажи ему
<DETAI> этот придурок меня твоим дружком принял
<DETAI> he's saying that he is instaKICKED/banned from that ru channel
<rww> s3012: I am unable to speak Russian, and #ubuntu is English-language only. If #ubuntu-ru does not work, I cannot do anything.
<DETAI> ohh wait
<DETAI> i wonder what's going to happen next?
<DETAI> dont you know that the IRC, portion of irc.freenode.net alway belonged to the Russian Federation... Russians are just trying to reinstate the Historical truth.
<DETAI> LMAOO, well this endevour wasn't a total disaster, atleast I watched rww trying to talk to a russian... in english...   and I found out that #Ubuntu is for ENGLISH SPEAKING users only.--- NICE!!!
<ikonia> hello gpwn
<gpwn> hello ikonia
<ikonia> I saw a bit of drama in #ubuntu, what's up ?
<gpwn> i don't know
<gpwn> guy is weird
<gpwn> he keeps sending me PMs
<gpwn> and then he pasted fake logs in #ubuntu
<ikonia> so he won't be doing that any more
<rww> pancakis:, I assume?
<ikonia> I suggest you ignore him in pm and don't engage with him outside the channel
<gpwn> yes
<gpwn> ikonia: why won't he be doing that anymore?
<gpwn> you banned him?
<ikonia> no, but he won't be putting any more data in the channel
<gpwn> lol
<k1l> gpwn: when the issue is cleared please part this channel. ideling is only allowed for team members. thanks :)
<k1l> showaz (~showaz@unaffiliated/showaz)   did not stop with his "mark shuttleworth killed all ubuntu flavors" stuff. might come to other ubuntu channels now
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-30
<valorie> ikonia: was bren being abusive in PM or something?
<valorie> in ref. to #kubuntu
<ikonia> yes and look at #ubuntu
<ikonia> my client was lagging for some reason, so I made a bit of a mess of removing him
<valorie> ah, I'm not in #ubuntu
<valorie> too much noice, and I can't usually help anyway
<ikonia> basically every other word was cunt
<valorie> noise
<valorie> oh yikes
<ikonia> and for no reason
<valorie> thank you then
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, longwuyuan said: ubottu: 9.5 is latest not 9.4
<k1l_> is there some known issue with this? <catopett> Set the -i on "#kubuntu-no"
<Myrtti> 121724 <+Myrtti> speaking from my Ubuntu IRC experience, if there isn't enough traffic for a Ubuntu flavour channel on  the loco channel, they're forwarded to the #ubuntu-* channel and people can and should ask their  questions there
<Myrtti> but apparently he gets kicked if he asks kubuntu questions there, which I find peculiar
<k1l_> #kubuntu-no is forwarding to #ubuntu-no
<Myrtti> 121946 < geirha> catopett: What? no, you don't
<Myrtti> yes.
<ikonia> that seems unlikley that he'd get kicked for that
<Myrtti> indeed
<k1l_> seems they are sorting some stuff in #ubuntu-no with ops etc.
<Myrtti> case solved
<Myrtti> :-P
<Voyage> How can I check which version of a specific app is supported in a specific ubuntu version package manager (without installing that ubuntu version)?
<ikonia> Voyage: you're in #ubuntu-ops as you're still banned in the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> the ban won't be removed until you actually resolve the issue
<hggdh> Voyage: anything we can do for you? If not, please part the channel.
<Voyage> hggdh,  ya, I asked a question ^
<ikonia> hggdh: I think he's probably still go me on ignore
<ikonia> which is a small part of the problem
<hggdh> k
<Voyage> k means, you will answer?
<hggdh> Voyage: you are in #ubuntu-ops, not in #ubuntu. Do you wish to discuss your ban?
<Voyage> oh..
<Voyage> If you want to discuss the ban? I have few minutes but not much..
<hggdh> Voyage: I also strong suggest you to take ikonia off your ignore list. It is not a good option to ignore an ops
<hggdh> Voyage: where/when/why were you banned?
<ikonia> I suggest he comes back when he's not against the clock then
<Voyage> I choose not to put off ikonia from my list. For the ban, I dont recall a proper reason.
<ikonia> he's banned in multiple #ubuntu channels #ubuntu #kubuntu and maybe ubuntu-offtopic (but I'd have to check)
<hggdh> Voyage: let me refresh your memory: you are banned from the #ubuntu and #kubuntu channels due to attitude and threats
<Voyage> such as a citation?
<hggdh> Voyage>       Someday I am going to meet this MattDarcy personally. Sooner or later. That will be a hard day.
<ikonia> the bottom line is he's doing a "secret" project and doesn't share all the details so wastes people times with help requests, then hassles them for an answer, and basically annoys everyone in the channel with the attitude
<hggdh> I am, frankly, starting to feel I am wasting my time. You already had a conversation about this earier on in this channel.
<ikonia> when contfronted about this it turns to stupid comments rather than focus on the best way to get help
<ikonia> the threats was just a childish backlash for being banned, I don't really care about that
<ikonia> but I would like him to be able to use the channel and interact with people beyond people actually telling him to "shut up" because he is annoying people that much
<Voyage> <hggdh> Voyage>       Someday I am going to meet this MattDarcy personally. Sooner or later. That will be a hard day. <-- this was AFTER the ban. I am asking citations BEFORE the ban
<hggdh> Voyage: you also have a pattern of asking help and notgiving details when requested for
<ikonia> he doesn't just to it in #ubuntu - but it's more of a problem in ubuntu as it's busy
<Voyage> hggdh,  if you , in capacity of an op in ubuntu channel, thing that you are wasting your time. Please stop doing so.
<hggdh> Voyage: please be aware that your actions before *and* after a ban affect your status
<Voyage> one sec.
 * Voyage types
<Voyage> <hggdh> Voyage: you also have a pattern of asking help and notgiving details when requested for <-- this is personal percpective and not a reason to ban someone.
<Voyage> ikonia,  is  a 'no one'. He has no place but a mere op who chats all day. Thats it. I dont want to waste my precious time on or about or on things related to him. I may sound rude here but thats a fact I badly said. If its upto ikonia, I dont want to be unbanned. I dont, now, even give that much importance to him to hate him. He just doesnt exists in my world.
<Voyage> hggdh,  I would like to part this channel.
<ikonia> then do it
<ikonia> and stop trying to join
<hggdh> Voyage: you are free to do so at any time
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops voyage another voyage incident where he joins - but doesn't want to be unbanned
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Voyage> and I will meet him
<ikonia> sounds good
<Voyage> I havent forgotten that
<hggdh> oh boy
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops voyage rejoined -ops just to make another threat for sport
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> ikonia: sorry, I tried.
<ikonia> zero reason to be sorry
<hggdh> I find it weird that people will /ignore ops. Ah well, such is life.
<ikonia> ego
<hggdh> indeed
<k1l_> Homie (~GitGud@pisg/bruh/gitgud)
<k1l_> i thought they didnt want give him any more cloaks
<Myrtti> ?
<k1l_> pisg and freenude gave several network trolls cloaks which they used to evade bans.
<detai> Hey, what do you call a bunch of Low Energy Ego Maniacs?
<detai> I cant decide/ ubuntu channel ops or IRC COUNCIL MEMBER?
<detai> LMAO
<detai> These and other cheap jokes will be available to you daily... enjoy!
<k1l_> anyone else gets pm from frewtc4ke from time to time?
#ubuntu-ops 2016-01-31
<hggdh> k1l: i just got a pm from frewtc4ke
<thepower1488> hello
<thepower1488> phunyguy banned me for no reason
<thepower1488> k1l: are you there?
<phunyguy> thepower1488: you really have no idea why you were banned?
<phunyguy> come back later when you are willing to be truthful.
<thepower1488> i have no idea, other than saying nigger once and then someone told me about the code of conduct and then i stopped using those kinds of words
<elky> are you sure that's all? remembering we have eyes.
<thepower1488> yes i'm sure, i haven't done anything besides saying nigger
<thepower1488> i don't remember anything else
<elky> not even the antisemitic rant you had?
<thepower1488> how is it antisemitic?
<thepower1488> do you not know history?
<elky> apparently i know it better than you
<thepower1488> it's what happened
<thepower1488> the fine brothers are on youtube taking down videos
<phunyguy> how long must you keep this up?  Your entire purpose seems to be suckering people into arguing about racism.
<thepower1488> they're trying to control business and people's lives
<phunyguy> you are even showing that in this channel
<thepower1488> that's what jews did pre world war 2
<elky> yes i'm sure staff would be interested to know about this
<thepower1488> hitler took care of that problem
<hggdh> really? You found nothing new to do?
<hggdh> thepower1488: so, anything else we can do for you here? If not, please /part
<tvin> Anyone here?
<tvin> Would someone please help me
<tvin> chu DalekSec Flannel
<chu> What's the problem tvin?
<tvin> When I try to join ubuntu, it says I am banned
<tvin> and it's been a long time since I have last been there
<tvin> Months ago or something
<tvin> chu, Are you still there?
<chu> I am. Your ban was set about 3 months ago, but it appears you have quite a history.
<tvin> chu, and?
<tvin> Not sure what history you mean, and I don't know what to say to that. So can I please get unbanned now? I am not sure what I did wrong, but isn't three months long enough?
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> there we go
<rww> tvin: considering that you have the same behavior as you had in 2011, apparently not
<tvin> What behavior?
<rww> the one you have had explained to you multiple times in the past. please feel free to refer to your memory of previous encounters with #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> tvin: you're well known as true-purple, you've caused multiple problems, and had it all explained to you before, so just because your nickname has changed, I don't think we want you in the ubuntu channels any more
<ikonia> it's that simple,
<tvin> You're banning me for life?
<ikonia> not really, but every time you join, it's a problem
<ikonia> so probably best you joined somewhere else/depended on somewhere else until you don't cause a problem
<tvin> That doesn't make sense, I don't know what problems you mean, setting aside that. Please explain this requirement for being unbanned
<ikonia> "stop causing problems so that the operator team have to ban you and explain it to you again"
<ikonia> I'm not going to go over all your bans again as it's been explained to you multiple times, I know I've spoken to you personally at least 3 times
<tvin> "not cause a problem" do you think Ive been causing problems for 3 months that I havent qualified for this?
<ikonia> no, because you've been banned
<tvin> Yeah and in order to be unbanned -------?
<ikonia> to be honest - you'll do well to just find somewhere else to gain support/help
<ikonia> in order to be unbanned - we need to feel comfortable that you are not going to problem and give you yet another chance
<tvin> Where else is there? So I am banned for life?
<ikonia> and at this time - we don't
<tvin> And how is that possible?
<ikonia> ok - lets make it easier for you to grasp then
<ikonia> "you're banned for life"
<tvin> Where else is there to get help?
<ikonia> no idea, the forums, other IRC channels, other IRC networks
<tvin> What other IRC channels?
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> your problem to research them
<ikonia> I hope you find a better support resource for you to use
<ikonia> good luck and good bye
<tvin> I doubt that
<ikonia> well, bye then.
<rww> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<rww> for some URLs
<tvin> Thankyou
<tvin> Though I think I tried the forum before, waited forever and no replies
<elky> everyone uses askubuntu instead now i think
<tvin> I will try it
<tvin> So that goes for ubuntu support too? Most people go to askubuntu instead of that?
<rww> no idea, try the various venues and see which works best for you
<tvin> OK
<tvin> To clarify, is there a method to make you comfortable with me?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you've had too many chances
<tvin> This is all false accusation anyway
<ikonia> "ok"
<ikonia> probably best you try those other resouces then.
<ikonia> good luck with it,
<k1l> <FireMe> JUST WHO IS ME TYPE  /whois skraito-0x71
<rww> i think he means on that other ircnet
<k1l> i wonder why he doesnt nick skraito in here too, when he tells who he is anyway.
<rww> because then he wouldn't be able to talk in all the channels with existing bans on that nick
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-23
<bazhang> <usbtty0> and I'm trying to console into linux via putty
<bazhang> 'console into'
<Flannel> That's accurate enough
<k1l> newtonius> send nudes
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (PilledUpEskimo ban requested)
<Menzador> @comment 75474 Bad language directed at joke comment 24hours
<ubottu> Comment added.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-24
<k1l_> i still think it was good to get sigyn back to #u
<dax> k-line removed
<dax> she's not been too bad. definitely some false-positives tho
<dax> oh for god's sake
<dax> k, guess it can sit a bit
<dax> alrighty, removed again :P
<bazhang> Menzador, hi
<Menzador> Hello
<k1l_> <kjef> sup morons
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu (EricRose)
<ubottu> EricRose called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l> <S3XU4Lharassment> Hi.  I am here to sexually harass people.
<ubottu> CodeMouse92 called the ops in #ubuntu (S3XU4Lharassment)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-25
<ubottu> TotallyAwesome called the ops in #ubuntu (TotallyAwesome)
<ubottu> SebthreeBQM10HD called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TotallyAwesome called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> TotallyAwesome called the ops in #ubuntu (http://imgur.com/a/kci5C)
<k1l_> <RxMcDonald> anyone knows how to fix a broken computer program? it broke on the inside
<k1l_> is this a zoolander joke?
<Pici> is this a joke for ants?
<Menzador> Here, let me crawl inside that loop for you and take a hammer and nails to it.
<k1l_> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<k1l_> !ubuntuonwindows is <redir>ubuwin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, k1l_ said: !ubuntuonwindows is <redir>ubuwin
<Pici> redir? you mean alias?
<k1l_> iirc it was the redir command. but an alias will work, too
<krytarik> Anyone want to stop 'mizu_no_oto' from cycling heavily in #ubuntu?  Just noticed the same in -unregged before.
<elky> not really disruptive. if it were every couple of minutes it might be worth it but this is less than every 10 minutes.
<Menzador> Welp, setting my accountname and/or hostmask means I need a re-invite to -team
<k1l_> Menzador: you created a new account.
<Menzador> How?
<k1l_> you could have just linked that to your old account
<Menzador> I used /ns set accountname
<k1l_> ah ok
<elky> Menzador: try
<Menzador> k1l_ - Don't worry, I didn't assume you knew, but dax suggested that if I wanted to use this nick as my main that I do /ns set accountname
<Menzador> (a command I didn't even know existed)
<bazhang> <HumanAI> is this the darkweb?
<bazhang> I wanted to suggest the kali channel
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-26
<bazhang> k1l_, I think humanai wants some darkweb
<k1l_> yeah, but i ran out of darkweb lately :/
<bazhang> swing and a miss!
<bazhang> transitbot> Question
<k1l> [agd] (~agd@2001:e68:5410:4999:d977:5195:5db4:9a40)
<k1l> that somehow reminds me of some troll some time ago
<k1l> <agd> im merely telling everybody here that your system has NSA in it
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages has build times of 17:00Z
<ikonia> yeah, I saw the test report on it pass only an hour or so ago
<ikonia> it's a troll to be honest I think
<ikonia> it's not real concern
<k1l> or its a kali or backbox box with some macchanger running.
<k1l> worth noting to staff that this is holocaust denial: <highIQ> 6,000,000 LIES!!! THE GREATEST HOAX IN HISTORY https://youtu.be/TAtVKLATABM
<dax> Fixed. I assume based on scrollback that you are currently not setting bans/quiets/whatever yourself and just reporting here?
<k1l> i still dont have bantracker access. and since i was told i kick/ban/mute way too much i reduce that actions.
<dax> Okays. I'll keep an eye out, ten.
<dax> then*
<bazhang> 10-4
<bazhang> good buddy
<elky> ooh another new hostname for my list
<elky> i also note that it was a pay-tier of a vpn network
<bazhang> genii, !
<bazhang> happy chinese new year!
<bazhang> not seen you for ages
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-27
 * genii lights a paper lantern and sets it afloat
<genii> bazhang: Ever since Christmas I've had an on-off flu leaving me home about a day a week, and coming in later through the day ( as well as some other stuff last cpuple days).  But I'm generally here here until hockey game starts
<bazhang> I went to a fight once, and a hockey game broke out
<genii> Today I'm around a bit longer because I have 100 tablets that need their firmware upgraded before we ship them out to Italy tomorrow
<genii> ..so I have an assembly line kind of going
<bazhang> nice!
<elky> antisemite is back
<elky> not in #u yet
<elky> just hit up ##c
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS called the ops in #ubuntu (hateball is a ball of flaming hate)
<ubottu> ObrienDave called the ops in #ubuntu (i-K1LL-FR0GS needs to be banned)
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS called the ops in #ubuntu (ObrienDave needs to be banned)
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS called the ops in #ubuntu (hateball has sex with frogs)
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS called the ops in #ubuntu (i-K1LL-FR0GS)
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS called the ops in #ubuntu (Myrtti rapes donkeys)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-28
<Satan_> fucking niggers
<Satan_> fuck you faggots
<bazhang> Satan_, please stop that
<Unit193> Satan_: Why are you so spooked out about graveyards?
<Unit193> Ever listen to "Moon Trance"?
<Satan_> Unit193, ever played with a Quija board in a graveyard? It's scary.
<bazhang> Quija?
<bazhang> did he mean Ouija
<Satan_> please provide the proper spelling
<Satan_> I'm fat
<bazhang> Satan_, please exit the channel at this time
<Satan_> bazhang please continue in pm, thanks
<Satan_> *** bazhang : has been informed that you messaged them.(from wilhelm.freenode
<Satan_> +.net)
<Satan_> please enable global private messages
<bazhang> Satan_, you do not need to be in this channel for that to happen
<ubottu> MonkeyDust called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> i-am-Fuk called the ops in #ubuntu (someone abused the bot)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-01-29
<bazhang> k1l, free speech bro!
<k1l> i guess that will be the next "argument" yes :/
<bazhang> oh he has two clients
<k1l> yes
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Ubuntu117 profanity, insults)
<k1l_> <Guest49687> koffeinfriedhof: red hat ubuntu
<k1l_> pippasam1> help my red hat ubuntu is broken
<k1l_> next users starting with it
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<k1l_> <mudd> link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpt2cldlII the antisemitic spammer again
<elky> it's the antisemite
<phunyguy> oh
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cakil said: ubottu : ubuntu-id is very quiet
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-23
<TJ-> could someone have a quiet word in #ubuntu with tatertots; he's a helper but after nacc pointed out he was being a little unhelpful has become antagonistic. I've just reminded him of the CoC
<el> he is a bit. though it's not a good idea to tell someone that they'll face a consequence you cannot personally provide
<el> TJ-: i'm going to try bring them in here and you being here will not help matters, could you please leave
<TJ-> Sure
<el> they're refusing to join
<tatertots> First, just to let it be known some dude named "el" was under the false impression there was some "business" for "me" to discuss in #ubuntu-ops, personally, i don't know that guy from Adam. With that having been said i'm aware none of you have anything positive to say toward me, (Tell K1l or kl1 or whatever i said salute i see the dark side of the force is strong with him) and I'd like to note i have left #ubuntu the moment
<tatertots> ceasar/k1l sent "el" after me.
<bazhang> tatertots, hi
<tatertots> And since there is nothig to "financially" gain by changing any of your minds/hearts or opinions of me, i will not be attempting to do so. The only thing that is up for discussion as far as i am concerned is if your hatred of me extends to #vmware and #windows-server. And you can simply say "yes or no"
<Flannel> tatertots: No one has any hatred of anyone here.  You should probably do some introspection if you're this standoffish.
<bazhang> tatertots, not so serious as that if you would let me as a third partu to all to comment
<bazhang> and party
<bazhang> augh
<Flannel> bazhang: We knew what you meant!
<bazhang> Flannel, you have years of my typoes!
<Flannel> tatertots: Anyway, we're all on the same team in #ubuntu.  Someone was just commenting that you were appearing a bit antagonistic.  Take it as constructive criticism.  As humans, sometimes we get curt and don't notice.  It's helpful if other people can nudge us back to being 100% helpful instead of only 50% helpful.
<Flannel> It happens to all of us.  We have a bad day, or just forget that we're dealing with other people, or whatever.  No big deal, that's one of the nice things about being on a team, we can lean on each other.
<tatertots> so how long is the ban this time?
<Flannel> tatertots: You're not banned, so... zero?
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-24
<dekatch> hi i am banned on #ubuntu without posting any profanity or insults. i would like to know why. and i hope some #ubuntu or ##linux dev or OP is around
<dekatch> i guess i was banned by bezhang. because he didnt like my anti facism way of free beeing
<dekatch> never brought up that topic
<dekatch> but i give a fuck about american authorities.
<dekatch> i am a free person with a free will and i dont bow to facism censorship or w/e
<dekatch> i want to be unbanned on #ubuntu. i only and always only offered help there
<dekatch> dont see a reason to take anything back posted there
<hggdh> hello dekatch, let me see what I finnd
<dekatch> have a pleasure hggdh
<dekatch> only posted help and help finding solutions on my favorite linux based distro ##ubuntu
<hggdh> dekatch: first, you are not banned, you re quieted in #ubuntu
<hggdh> dekatch: help is always welcome. But cursing is not
<dekatch> hggdh, without any given reason tho
<dekatch> and i didnt post anything wrong
<dekatch> i didnt curse
<dekatch> only in PM with bazhang
<dekatch> and i give a shit about him anymore
<dekatch> in  PM
<hggdh> dekatch: yes, with reasonand yes, you did curse.The log is available to show it, if you lost yours
<dekatch> not official ubuntu channel
<dekatch> i didnt
<hggdh> dekatch: as I said, cursing does not help you
<dekatch> i didnt curse in #ubuntu
<Unit193> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/01/24/%23ubuntu.html#t08:27
<dekatch> just bazhang is butthurt
<dekatch> lol ok so i used some profanity
<dekatch> but not against individuals
<dekatch> but against neo facism applle
<dekatch> apple
<dekatch> he didnt even give me a warning
<dekatch> so suck dick bazhang . suck apples dick bitch
<dekatch> i hope i didnt hurt your feelings
<dekatch> neo facism tools
<dekatch> neo facism tool*
<dekatch> fuck neo facism, fuck apple fuck western world bitch
<dekatch> bye
<hggdh> dekatch: look at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com starting at 0827
<hggdh> @mark dekatch came in to discuss +q on #ubuntu, ended up with incoherent rant
<hggdh> for the record, I now learned that profanity means cursing. Nothing like internet to teach us
<seednode> aye
<Checkmate> hi
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> thanks for joining Checkmate
<Checkmate> men the command delete all my files
<ikonia> Checkmate: a user was trying to warn you of the risks of that command
<ikonia> you can't talk to people in #ubuntu as you did
<ikonia> the user was trying to help you, and you said "fuck you" to him, because you didn't understand and called him an asshole
<Checkmate> i'm sorry
<ikonia> no poroblem, I understand it's frustrating, I just needed you to know, - you can't talk to people like that, it won't be tollerated
<ikonia> I'll remove the mute on you in #ubuntu-server, and if you wish to rejoin #ubuntu you'll be welcome
<Checkmate> ikonia its on ubuntu lol
<Checkmate> ok
<ikonia> ?
<Checkmate> i dont know i just wokeup i think im confused
<Checkmate> i didnt sleep well
<ikonia> ok, well, you're welcome to rejoin the #ubuntu channel and you can talk again in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> (I've removed the mute on you)
<Checkmate> thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-25
<Menzador> If you saw me unset -t in #u-o it was an error by my client (ChanServ fixed it)
<tatertotz>  i understand how expensive "time" is and how long it would take to "ctrl+f" a IRC chat room, so if it's routine to operate on hearsay and conjecture for $/resources sake that is acceptable. With that having been said what are your "accusations" and how long is your ban?
<dax> Hi tatertotz. I'm not sure what "hearsay and conjecture" refers to, can you elaborate?
<dax> Also, bans in #ubuntu are not timed, they're removed when we have confidence that the behavior that led to the ban will not reoccur.
<tatertotz> dax: yes
<tatertotz> dax: hypothetically speaking
<tatertotz> dax: if i were to say all (theoretical number) 34098 #ubuntu users called me racial slurs, spat in my face, and made death threats to my life
<tatertotz> dax: do you and your friends get busy sending 34098 private messages out
<tatertotz> dax: do you and your friends get busy sending 34098 private messages out?
<hggdh> tatertotz: I am sorry, but I do not quite follow you
<dax> tatertotz: If the entire #ubuntu channel started calling you racial slurs (presumably in #ubuntu), I expect #ubuntu would be heavily moderated until we figured out what on earth was going on.
<tatertotz> dax: I understand, thank you
<dax> tatertotz: That said, I prefer to stay grounded in reality, so if you could elaborate on what "hearsay and conjecture" has to do with your present situation rather than spinning up a hypothetical, I would appreciate it.
<tatertotz> dax: i asked what your "accusations" were
<tatertotz> dax: present them
<tatertotz> dax: in complete sentences if possible
<tatertotz> dax: but if not ..that's cool too
<dax> tatertotz: I'd prefer to get an understanding of what your current impressions are regarding your behavior in #ubuntu and our reaction to it. Therefore, as I've already asked, please elaborate on what you mean by "hearsay and conjecture".
<tatertotz> dax:  Information heard by one person about another. Hearsay is generally inadmissible as evidence in a court of law because it is based on the reports of others rather than on the personal knowledge of a witness.
<dax> tatertotz: Yes, I am aware of what the words mean. I, obviously, am asking for an elaboration of what they have to do with your present situation, as already said.
<tatertotz> dax: I'm here....from "accusations"
<tatertotz> dax: i'm here
<tatertotz> dax: at your request
<tatertotz> dax: you asked that I join here...i did
<dax> To be clear, I asked you to join here "when you decide to address the repeated concerns #ubuntu ops have expressed about your behavior".
<dax> So, presumably, you want to do that. As said, I would like to start that by getting an understanding of your behavior in #ubuntu and what your impression is of our reaction to it. Therefore, as said, please elaborate on your opening comment about "hearsay and conjecture" and how it relates to your current #ubuntu status.
<tatertotz> dax: i understand, well as happens in many marriages....we have reached an impasse
<tatertotz> dax: (attempt at humor)
<tatertotz> dax: I understand, you have a good afternoon sir
<dax> That's about what I expected.
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-ops tatertotz
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-26
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (Insectorx doesnt understand offtopic)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-27
<Blade> root@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov# synaptic
<Blade> No protocol specified
<Blade> Unable to init server: Неуспешно свързване: Отказано свързване
<Blade> (synaptic:2357): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<Blade> root@ubuntu-ivan:/home/nikolov#
<Blade> ?
<Blade> problem
<ikonia> dreman - you know you are banned from ubuntu
<Blade> and
<Blade> ask for problem
<ikonia> this is not a support channel
<ikonia> this is the operator channel for the ubuntu namespace
<Blade> offff
<Blade> oko
<Blade> ok
<ikonia> thanks, bye
<Blade> bay lame
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (Borw3 is trolling again)
<ikonia> Borw3: I've removed you from ubuntu and forwarded you to the #ubuntu-ops channel
<Borw3> Why? :D
<ikonia> I've already spoken to you once today in private and I gave you multiple polite nudges and then warnings in the #ubuntu channel to stop with your behaviour
<ikonia> I didn't wish to continue to discuss this with you and disrupt the ubuntu channel any more
<Borw3> ikonia: I was helping the guy, with misdisplayed characters.
<ikonia> Borw3: can you please stop with the "lol" ":D" "XD" style comments in the channel
<ikonia> Borw3: if you don't understand problems - don't help
<ikonia> if you know / understand a problem and can add value, that's great, but if you don't know or understand, your "attempts" at help are quite the oposite
<Borw3> I was trying to discover where the problem was, and gave him ideas, eg: trying loading other live OS, checking to see if problem is in bIOS also etc...
<ikonia> can you please only try to help if you actually understand the problem and have a real idea about the solution
<ikonia> do you understand ?
<ikonia> .win 4
<ikonia> oops
<Borw3> Okay, from now on, I will only help, when I know I have a solution.
<ikonia> thats great
<ikonia> I'll remove the forward from this channel to allow you back into ubuntu, but please keep in mind, this is the second time in 24 hours your behaviour has not been appropriate for the channel
<ikonia> any more and you'll be asked to take a break from the channe
<ikonia> channel
<Borw3> ikonia: Okay, second time, I didn't know though in my defence.
<ikonia> you didn't know what ?
<Borw3> "Only help when you know 100% solution to problem" was a rule I did not know existed.
<ikonia> Borw3: when I spoke to you earlier I explained about the "being helpful" approach
<ikonia> it's not helpful to just randomly guess at things, more so if you don't really understand the problem
<ikonia> !guidelines | Borw3
<ubottu> Borw3: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ikonia> Borw3: I strongly suggest you read the url ubottu has given you before rejoining #ubuntu
<Borw3> ikonia: I had similar problem once, and it was CPU damage.
<ikonia> Borw3: I've removed the ban forward in #ubuntu for you, if you /part this channel and /join #ubuntu you'll rejoin the ubuntu channel
<Borw3> ikonia: Thank you.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-01-28
<RxMcDonald> Hello, why am I banned from ubuntu-offtopic if it's just offtopic?
<RxMcDonald> Didn't curse or anything
<dax> Hi RxMcDonald. Trolling is against #ubuntu-offtopic's rules. It being an offtopic channel doesn't preclude it having rules. You repeated the same trollish behavior as a year ago and didn't stop when told to do so, so you got banned.
<RxMcDonald> dax: I didn't troll anyone man what are you talking about?
<dax> RxMcDonald: You spent the entire time you were in there spinning nonsense about having a CPU (and only a CPU, not the rest of a computer) and running code on it.
<dax> which, I note, is largely the same sort of nonsense as you put in #ubuntu last time we saw you.
<dax> We don't find your roleplaying time-wasting "jokes" funny, so you can either grow up and stop doing them, or go elsewhere. Since, again, this is the same behavior as a year ago, I'm not particularly interested in "but I don't do it again!" so we can go with the second option.
<RxMcDonald> dax: Hey sorry I just realize what could be the problem, I let my kid play on my computer, maybe he thought it was funny to say something like that, he's 12 years old...
<dax> Not buying it, sorry.
<RxMcDonald> we got him a new computer but he was missing the CPU so maybe he decieded to joke about that
<RxMcDonald> We got almost everything except the video card and the CPU, we buy in parts so it's cheaper and also learns to use his computer
 * el raises an eyebrow
<el> how long has this alleged child been building this alleged computer?
<RxMcDonald> Last week we got some new parts, but he's still missing the CPU and video card and he's very excited
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-21
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (pnkoos spam)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-23
<maetthew> Ops just wanted to apologize for what just happened in #ubuntu. My mouse went completely bonkers, sorry bout that
<dax> no worries, should be good to go now
<maetthew> ty
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-24
<ubottu> murthy called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<genii> For no apparent reason
<krytarik> Apparent yes, valid maybe not so.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-01-25
<genii> Yes, I am corrected
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-20
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma called the ops in #ubuntu (keyrcbot is a bot, and refusing to follow channel rules)
<pragmaticenigma> Good morning ops... there has been a individual that doesn't appear to understand the community guidelines and persists in using a bot to connect to the main channel. the bot in question is keyrcbot ... the user name is rudi9719 ... they are being very obstinate and not respecting the community guidelines or the code of conduct
<Pricey> pragmaticenigma: What's annoying about it?
<pragmaticenigma> Pricey: It's against the community guidelines for starters
<Pricey> My scrollback shows you calling them a bot, them claiming they're not?
<Pricey> pragmaticenigma: What is, sorry? Assume I've missed something obvious :-)
<pragmaticenigma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - states, Please don't bring bots
<pragmaticenigma>     Ubuntu already provides bots for channel logging, for help, and factoid related queries - there really is no need for more bots. If you think another bot would be helpful, contact the channel operators first.
<Pricey> Right understood.
<Pricey> So why do you think they're a bot?
<pragmaticenigma> I'm saying the usage of the bot in the channel is against the rules, nothing in regards to the person on the other end
<Pricey> Is it a bot though?
<PriceChild> I'm not a child. Am I behaving as such?
<PriceChild> (This is my original nickserv nickname)
<pragmaticenigma> Think of it this way... how do you, the ops, control an individual that is bridged in from a remote system when they abuse other policies?
<PriceChild> It looks like they were being helpful and answering questions.
<PriceChild> Is the only thing wrong, that they have "bot" in their nickname?
<pragmaticenigma> No, it's not about "bot" being in the name
<pragmaticenigma> By allowing a bot to provide a bridge, you welcome others to do the same. Eventually, you will have people abuse that system. It's better to prevent and stop it up front, before it gets to be that problem
<PriceChild> I'm connected from a bridge righ tnow.
<PriceChild> I think we need to take a step back and think about why that line is in the guidelines to begin with.
<pragmaticenigma> It also makes it really hard to follow the conversations, when people aren't able to direct their response to a person, only the bot
<PriceChild> I'm still having trouble seeing what about them is bot-like, other than having 'bot' in their nickname.
<pragmaticenigma> you're too hung up on something
<PriceChild> I want to understand the real probelm.
<PriceChild> I don't like the idea of implementing rules without thought & consideration.
<PriceChild> Implementing is the wrong word there, enforcing perhaps.
<pragmaticenigma> The problem is they're proxying multiple people behind that ... users in the chat room cannot direct a response to a specific individual behind said bridge. If there are  multiple people behind that bridge, and they all come under the same handle, it becomes very confusing for those receiving help
<PriceChild> Aha right, and there's a nugget I was missing :-)
<PriceChild> Sorry, so that's what the [nick] prefix was.
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<PriceChild> Are there really multiple people behind it? I see one..
<pragmaticenigma> The person we were interacting with claimed there were more people on the other end
<PriceChild> I idle in #haproxy which has a Slack bridge which I find rather annoying.
<PriceChild> It works for a lot of people though and I'm not sure I'd call it a bot.
<PriceChild> I think when those guidelines were written, they were referring to bots as things which spoke without human prompting.
<pragmaticenigma> yes, I understand that... What drove me to this point is the user on the other end is confrontational and began using troll like behavior when volunteers tried to politely ask them to stop
<pragmaticenigma> perhaps we or I was too confrontational or poor tone to start. I can't tell. I do think this does warrent some examination on allowing such "bridges" or services to forward responses in from 3rd parties
<pragmaticenigma> I get that not every user want's to be in IRC, and I know that there is more desire to use mobile devices which cannot persist a continuous connection to the channels
<tomreyn> i'm using ZNC myself, and suspect others in #ubuntu do, too. the notable difference to keyrcbot / rudi9719 is really only that it's annoying to talk to them because you cannot autocomplete their real nickname, and the representation by this bridge is annoying, and feels a bit spammy to me. maybe this can just be improved upon by him, that would solve it for me.
<pragmaticenigma> I agree... if I knew they were the only ones behind the usage of that handle, it would be far less of an issue for me
<pragmaticenigma> and remove the bridged user tagging
<pragmaticenigma> so I'll rephrase my request then... Can we get a review of the policies in usage of bots providing bridges into the channels and what is acceptable in the channels? Understanding that "bot" in this context is referring to the use of software that provides said bridge, with the indicators that display the forwarded user name from another platform.
<pragmaticenigma> I will /part here, if you need me further, please feel free to reach out. I will look for updates in logs. Thanks for helping everyone
<PriceChild> I think it might be easier to move on with our lives. I expect the users will find it annoying (if there are multiple) and gentle recommendations of alternative clients to them at that point will give the best outcome.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-24
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-devel, sdhd-sascha said: ubottu: oh, ok - what kind of `devel` is here ? i'm from `db`, `backend`, `desktop` and a little bit `web`
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-25
<CrazyTux> hello..
<CrazyTux> I am currently banned #ubuntu. Can you please get the ban removed?
#ubuntu-ops 2020-01-26
<phlydwg> Hey
<phlydwg> I'm creating a Ubuntu translation team
<phlydwg> Wondering how to create an IRC channel for it
<phlydwg> with #ubuntu prefix
